# LINCOLN TOWNCAR THREAD.......



## SHOWTIME916

*How to fit 13's on the lincoln*

Everyone has there own way and opinion of doing this. I guess its safe to say, that either way you do it, 13s will fit on your car.

A) Swapping out the 95-97 spindles with 90-94 spindles. And they will bolt right up (this is actually the right way to do this, especially for hopping, because you have the vintage looking a arms, whch are more stronger on top than the tubular ones that are posted below.) 

















B) Shaving the caliper and running spacers, you can do this however its been said that it puts more weight on the lugs and hub. Not recommended for hopping but for the daily it should be okay, and for lay and play.. 

And I have seen cars with tubular a arms on top, and spacers, that are doing big things. Such as Switchmans lincoln. 


*Ball Joint Extenders..*

These can be bought at Black Magic, Kool Aid Hydraulics, or Reds Hydraulics...

The ball joint you need to use, is a 80-85 chevy dually balljoint. Model Number 260-1127 ..They range between 65-80 bucks a piece. The extenders themselves are around 110-150 a pair.


















*Nardi Steering Wheels and Adapters*


















(Comment posted by Lowrider for life...)
Well when i asked around here i was told to order the 90's mustang adapter and do some mods to it. When i got it in, the there was splines on it like a gm style column, and my 94 has no splines, the 94 has a square end on the shaft so the steering wheel pressure fits to it. So i filed the adapter to the shaft. and it worked.

*Motor Mounts*

From what i hear these are garbage on lincolns. And you have to watch them every once in awhile..

(Comment posted by Outhopu..)
Something to keep in mind is the motor mounts. My stock mounts on my 95 were flimsy junk, and collapse very easily if you bottom out the crossmember. Then the motor starts to drop, and causes the lower radiator hose to get pinched by the gear box resulting in a blown hose. I built a set of poly mounts to fix the problem, then ended up braking the ears out of the block that the mount bolts to. 

(Pics courtesy of Mark)

















*Painting your plastic pieces*

Purple power, 3M red scuff pads, tack cloth, 1 can Bulldog adhesive promoter.

Soak and wash the plastic pieces, Scuff the pieces till they are grey, wipe with a tack cloth. Spray Adhesive promoter let stand 5 minutes, paint wand let stand for 5 minutes, then clear. (No primer is needed for plastic. Only metal.










*Cold Air Intake*

From what I've been told, These can only be found on ebay. 50-75 bucks. Autzone also sells the Spectre ones for 40 but you have to buy the access angles. 

(Comment by White link 93)
The important part about this intake is the mass air senor right before the filter it must be inline or engine will cut-out!!! but spectra does make a mass air senor for fords that will work and the rest it universal and all can be bought at autozone or advance 


















*Cutting your holes for strokes*

Im unsure what size to use, as every cylinder is different. But what ive been told and have seen, is that you have to bend the brake lines to have the stroke go through it or around it.









*Lincoln rear ends*

Some people dont know where to mount the power balls, and some dont put the plate all the way to the caliper. Heres some pics. 


































*Putting on the new Chrome strips.*

These can be bought at the following links. 
http://www.mtgparts.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?S...y_Code=90LTMBSM
http://www.forddirectonline.com/partlocato...ure&catalogid=2
http://www.partstrain.com/
http://infiniteinnovations.com/main.asp?p=2_105


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Lincoln Towncar Setup Pics
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431168#

Out Hop U's Lincoln Buildup
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431168#

Lincoln Adjustable trailing arm Pics
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=293172&hl=#


----------



## SHOWTIME916

(97 and below) Lincoln Towncar Fest
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=6&t=26139&st=0

(98 and up) Lincoln Towncar Fest
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=181034&hl=


----------



## SHOWTIME916

BCKBMPR84's lincoln with GM spindle swap.

"95 complete with GM arms, spindles, brakes, and GM unbreakeable ball joints with a full stack of 4 1/2's"




























the lowers are the lincoln stocks, the GM's mount but they are like 2 inches shorter and were they bolt up are a lot narrower. the arms were resleeved it to fit napa lower ball joints and as for the uppers, they are extended 1 3/4 for that nice look, full stack of 4 1/2 from pro hopper, 2 dounts and 1/4" reinforcement plate on the pockets. the spindle was machined a bit for the tie rods"


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Black magic also carrys the slip n stub for your driveline. No pics available..

Slip-n-stub w/ spring (Lincoln) no u-joint /3.5 dia. $225.00

Black Magic Hydraulics
1-866-624-4233


----------



## Mr lowrider305

VARY GOOOD UPDATE.....I PICKD UP MY ARMS TONIGHT BY THE WAY


----------



## SHOWTIME916

*How to mold uppers and lowers.*

(these arent done yet)

Uppers










































Lowers


----------



## DeeLoc

thanks showtime, I started reading through the other post for lincoln q&a. Lotta pages to go through.

Does this info apply to the 98+body style as well? I got to drive one this past weekend and I'm hooked.


----------



## 919ryder

I think alotta the info above also applies for the 98+ lincolns, like the spindle swap, molding uppers and lowers, mounting powerballs, etc.

Thanks ShowTime for postin this new thread, i think it's already more helpful/in-depth than the other one......so if everybody can keep the thread going like this, i'm sure it will be one of the most helpful threads on layitlow :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 5 2009, 12:33 AM~13187559
> *thanks showtime, I started reading through the other post for lincoln q&a. Lotta pages to go through.
> 
> Does this info apply to the 98+body style as well? I got to drive one this past weekend and I'm hooked.
> *


To be honest im not sure about anything on the new lincolns. That is my next project. However ill look for more info on them and post it up


----------



## SHOWTIME916

We need to have something on replacing the window motor.. They go out all the time


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 5 2009, 10:26 AM~13189520
> *We need to have something on replacing the window motor.. They go out all the time
> *


i did my Vi with out drilling holes, my arm was all cut up, but it was worth it.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 5 2009, 09:37 AM~13189605
> *i did my Vi with out drilling holes, my arm was all cut up, but it was worth it.
> *


Cool. Yea mine went out on both sides. Now the left regulator went out. I hear its a common problem.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Heres some good questions and answers, that are valueble to anyone with new or used lincolns...

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/FAQ/813-1


----------



## dirty_duece

lots of good info


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## Badass94Cad

Nice thread. I might be picking up a 2000.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I noticed the other topic was in the recycling bin. I like the updated one much better.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 5 2009, 12:31 PM~13191374
> *I noticed the other topic was in the recycling bin. I like the updated one much better.
> *


Keeps shit more organized with info. rich deleted the other one


----------



## spider97

are the frames from a grand marquis/crown vic interchangable with lincolns?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Mar 5 2009, 04:45 PM~13193771
> *are the frames from a grand marquis/crown vic interchangable with lincolns?
> *


as far as i remember yes they are


----------



## LVdroe

TTT ... WAT IT DEW ....SHOW TIME ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Mar 5 2009, 05:51 PM~13193846
> *as far as i remember yes they are
> *


No they are not, a Lincoln has a 117 inch wheelbase and Marquis are 114 inch wheelbase.


----------



## Mark

any body have problems with the passenger side cylinder getting into the accumulator/drier.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 5 2009, 07:38 PM~13194951
> *any body have problems with the passenger side cylinder getting into the accumulator/drier.
> *


Not if you get rid of the A/C. :biggrin: I don't remember having a problem with it.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 5 2009, 07:40 PM~13194976
> *Not if you get rid of the A/C. :biggrin:  I don't remember having a problem with it.
> *


HAHAHAHAHA. i was thinking of using a different accumulator and re working the lines or moving the thing all together. 
my regal didnt have air, i really want this one to have air because my first love gets alittle temperature sensitive, and its nice to keep her happy.  but me, i would roll with my arm out the window is 100degree weather.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 5 2009, 07:51 PM~13195075
> *HAHAHAHAHA. i was thinking of using a different accumulator and re working the lines or moving the thing all together.
> my regal didnt have air, i really want this one to have air because my first love gets alittle temperature sensitive, and its nice to keep her happy.   but me, i would roll with my arm out the window is 100degree weather.
> *


I say keep the A/C also. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 5 2009, 03:16 PM~13191790
> *Keeps shit more organized with info. rich deleted the other one
> *


Yeah I saw it in there and I was :angry: at first and did a search and this one came up. :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

So, can I hear from the TC owners what are some of the issues that are experienced when lifting one? Looking to get a 98-02 bodystyle but I am not familiar with Ford products. For example, is there an issue with anything under hood that could interfere with the front cylinders? Things like that. Thanks!


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

NEW TOPIC LOOKS GOOD...WHATS UP SCOTT, U NEED ME TO DO SOME GRINDING OR WHAT???I NEED THE CASH. ABROTHA IS STILL UNEMPLOYED


----------



## 85REGAL

Yetti :wave:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 6 2009, 11:12 AM~13200102
> *So, can I hear from the TC owners what are some of the issues that are experienced when lifting one?  Looking to get a 98-02 bodystyle but I am not familiar with Ford products.  For example, is there an issue with anything under hood that could interfere with the front cylinders?  Things like that. Thanks!
> *


The brake lines under the brake booster need to be moved over. The upper a-arms leave a lot to be desired too. It goes over that in the begining of this topic.


----------



## LVdroe

BUMP er


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 6 2009, 11:03 AM~13201142
> *The brake lines under the brake booster need to be moved over. The upper a-arms leave a lot to be desired too. It goes over that in the begining of this topic.
> *


 :uh: ahh man you right, sorry about that...So other than the brake lines and the uppers any other things to look out for?


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 6 2009, 05:25 PM~13202650
> *:uh: ahh man you right, sorry about that...So other than the brake lines and the uppers any other things to look out for?
> *



the driver side rear brake line has to be extended or just unbolted from the frame so that it dont rip off when you lock it up. Also removing the rear shocks is insane hard so have fun with that


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 6 2009, 06:21 PM~13203916
> *the driver side rear brake line has to be extended or just unbolted from the frame so that it dont rip off when you lock it up. Also removing the rear shocks is insane hard so have fun with that
> *


The EASY way is to unbolt the bottom of the shock, then take a wrench thats the right size and put it in from the wheelweel side over the top of the frame, then get it broke free and then hold the wrench on it and spin the shock with your other hand till it comes off. It is easier than a Caddy or Caprice that's for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## dtysthriderz

uffin:


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 7 2009, 07:25 PM~13212315
> *TTT
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 919ryder

also, i am having a problem w/ my trunk not closing. i don't have a battery in the car anymore since the engine has been removed, so i thought that maybe since the trunk is motorized, if i unplugged the motor that closes the trunk that it would shut, but it didn't i checked the latch and everything is fine. this happened to me once before so i set a tire on it and came back the next night and it shut fine...kinda wierd to me, has anyone else had problems w/ this or know how to fix it????


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 7 2009, 07:30 PM~13212355
> *also, i am having a problem w/ my trunk not closing. i don't have a battery in the car anymore since the engine has been removed, so i thought that maybe since the trunk is motorized, if i unplugged the motor that closes the trunk that it would shut, but it didn't i checked the latch and everything is fine. this happened to me once before so i set a tire on it and came back the next night and it shut fine...kinda wierd to me, has anyone else had problems w/ this or know how to fix it????
> *


i have the same issue. my stupid ass opened the trunk with a key after pulling out my fender wells n shit. :uh:


----------



## 919ryder

that sux, i wish i knew what causes this to happen, or atleast how to fix it...


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 7 2009, 10:34 PM~13213698
> *that sux, i wish i knew what causes this to happen, or atleast how to fix it...
> *


you cant. the battery has to be in for the trunk to close. the solenoid opens and closes from the battery


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

I see that the old topics gone. Here some updated pics on the Licoln frame.

Humps 

























Rear section









Along the side


----------



## OUTHOPU

Dam man everytime I see your welds I'm impressed. What machine and size wire do you use? Do you clean you welds before you take pics? I don't even see any weld splatter. That frame is looking killer man. Going to be real nice when you finish it.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 8 2009, 01:50 AM~13214262
> *you cant. the battery has to be in for the trunk to close. the solenoid opens and closes from the battery
> *


got it fixed :biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval

damn i never even seen a robot weld that good


----------



## budgetblueoval

patring out,, buy somthin


----------



## SHOWTIME916

:uh:


----------



## IBuiltMine

Anybody know the wheelbase of the 98-03 model? I am off by about 1/2 inch which I think is causing the horrible vibration that I have. I am measuring from the rear lip of the front wheel to the front lip of the rear wheel.
Thanks
Craig


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by juicedlinc_@Mar 10 2009, 07:30 PM~13240893
> *Anybody know the wheelbase of the 98-03 model? I am off by about 1/2 inch which I think is causing the horrible vibration that I have. I am measuring from the rear lip of the front wheel to the front lip of the rear wheel.
> Thanks
> Craig
> *


117.7 inches. :biggrin: You need to measure from Front lip to Front lip for it to be right, or center to center.


----------



## Badass94Cad

I might be getting a 2000 and I just have a couple questions for you guys.

Does the Town Car have factory stainless steel exhaust (like the Fleetwood)?

And can you re-flash the PCM for different tire sizes (also like the Fleetwood)?

Great thread BTW. :biggrin: TIA!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 11 2009, 07:35 AM~13245968
> *I might be getting a 2000 and I just have a couple questions for you guys.
> 
> Does the Town Car have factory stainless steel exhaust (like the Fleetwood)?
> 
> And can you re-flash the PCM for different tire sizes (also like the Fleetwood)?
> 
> Great thread BTW.  :biggrin:  TIA!
> *


No Stainless  

Ummm I think you can. I saw a programer for a Lincoln Town Car that you could change the wheels size.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 11 2009, 10:23 AM~13246944
> *No Stainless
> 
> Ummm I think you can. I saw a programer for a Lincoln Town Car that you could change the wheels size.
> *


Thanks man. I might get access to a Ford Hickock tool, which I'm sure you can use to change the wheel size, but I didn't know if guys have done it easily by other methods.  Those tools are like $3,400!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 11 2009, 10:46 AM~13247124
> *Thanks man.  I might get access to a Ford Hickock tool, which I'm sure you can use to change the wheel size, but I didn't know if guys have done it easily by other methods.   Those tools are like $3,400!
> *


There has to be a cheeper solution than that. :0


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 11 2009, 11:00 AM~13247260
> *There has to be a cheeper solution than that. :0
> *


Yeah, I wasn't going to buy it.  But I'm sure the tool must have that capability, and I think I know someone with one I can use. I have friends who can reprogram the PCM on the Cadillacs. All you need is a cable and software - less than a $200 investment - and a lap top. I wasn't sure if anything similar was available for Ford/Lincoln/Mercury.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 11 2009, 12:14 PM~13247969
> *Yeah, I wasn't going to buy it.   But I'm sure the tool must have that capability, and I think I know someone with one I can use.  I have friends who can reprogram the PCM on the Cadillacs.  All you need is a cable and software - less than a $200 investment - and a lap top.  I wasn't sure if anything similar was available for Ford/Lincoln/Mercury.
> *


I'm sure there is..... You might consider a signature or cartier because of the dual exaust and more options. That's something I wish I would have looked into when I bought mine.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Alright guys i need some advice... I cant make up my mind. 

Ive been chroming everything i can pull off my lincoln, and cant make up my mind weather i should

A) Paint the belly black

B) paint the belly the same color as the car

C) Just use black rattle can :uh: 

If i do a or b, i have to put my chrome back on, drive it to a homies house, and pull it all off again. Then put it back on..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 11 2009, 12:04 PM~13248906
> *Alright guys i need some advice... I cant make up my mind.
> 
> Ive been chroming everything i can pull off my lincoln, and cant make up my mind weather i should
> 
> A) Paint the belly black
> 
> B) paint the belly the same color as the car
> 
> C) Just use black rattle can  :uh:
> 
> If i do a or b, i have to put my chrome back on, drive it to a homies house, and pull it all off again. Then put it back on..
> *


leave it the same color as the rest of the frame.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Mar 11 2009, 12:17 PM~13249027
> *leave it the same color as the rest of the frame.
> *


Frames black, so i guess ill just spray the belly with undercoating, and semi gloss the frame. 

I used to do graffiti, so there wont be any runs :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 11 2009, 12:04 PM~13248906
> *Alright guys i need some advice... I cant make up my mind.
> 
> Ive been chroming everything i can pull off my lincoln, and cant make up my mind weather i should
> 
> A) Paint the belly black
> 
> B) paint the belly the same color as the car
> 
> C) Just use black rattle can  :uh:
> 
> If i do a or b, i have to put my chrome back on, drive it to a homies house, and pull it all off again. Then put it back on..
> *


same color as the car, you went this far already uffin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 11 2009, 05:18 PM~13251783
> *same color as the car, you went this far already  uffin:
> *


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 11 2009, 12:45 PM~13248295
> *I'm sure there is..... You might consider a signature or cartier because of the dual exaust and more options. That's something I wish I would have looked into when I bought mine.
> *


 :0 are u talking about the 98 and up models or 90-97 models.....b/c my 94 Executive has dual exhaust....

unless the guy i got it from dualed it out ...... :dunno:


----------



## 919ryder

oh yeah, showtime,,, i would paint the belly the same as the rest of the car...would look way better w/ all that chrome you got :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 12 2009, 05:21 AM~13257357
> *:0 are u talking about the 98 and up models or 90-97 models.....b/c my 94 Executive has dual exhaust....
> 
> unless the guy i got it from dualed it out ...... :dunno:
> *


my 97 has dual. came that way. well see on that belly


----------



## Badass94Cad

Do they all have crossmembers appropriately notched for dual exhaust, even if they came with single?


----------



## GPone

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 12 2009, 12:33 PM~13258972
> *Do they all have crossmembers appropriately notched for dual exhaust, even if they came with single?
> *


I believe the crossmembers are all the same. dual or single, I have one in my impala from a lincoln. That i had to fab up to make it longer. so that I could run my duals. :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 12 2009, 08:58 AM~13257735
> *my 97 has dual. came that way. well see on that belly
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 12 2009, 09:33 AM~13258972
> *Do they all have crossmembers appropriately notched for dual exhaust, even if they came with single?
> *


i got this one from a different lincoln, it fits.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 12 2009, 07:21 AM~13257357
> *:0 are u talking about the 98 and up models or 90-97 models.....b/c my 94 Executive has dual exhaust....
> 
> unless the guy i got it from dualed it out ...... :dunno:
> *


98 and up........I don't know on earlier models.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 12 2009, 11:33 AM~13258972
> *Do they all have crossmembers appropriately notched for dual exhaust, even if they came with single?
> *


Yeah the h pipe is after the crossmember.


----------



## budgetblueoval

i herd the towncar is disscontinued in 09 is that tru?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 13 2009, 09:34 AM~13268642
> *i herd the towncar is disscontinued in 09 is that tru?
> *


Its true. This is the last year.


----------



## 919ryder

:0 damn


----------



## TRINIBOY

I heard 03' and up has aluminum suspension. Does anyone know?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by TRINIBOY_@Mar 13 2009, 08:05 PM~13274831
> *I heard 03' and up has aluminum CROSSMEMBER. Does anyone know?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## budgetblueoval

im not sur the starting year for it buy my dad bought the front suspension from a crown vic. it looks just like a mustang 2 . only it has alum. crossmember and arms.. it just unbolted and came out


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 13 2009, 10:14 AM~13270358
> *Its true. This is the last year.
> *


what about crown vic and grand marquis.. also discontinued?


----------



## budgetblueoval

its 730 now and i just went 107 mph in my 96 tc. i often wonder if i had the room and the right tires what it would top out at. whats the fastest u had a tc goin


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Mar 12 2009, 12:02 PM~13259336
> *I believe the crossmembers are all the same. dual or single, I have one in my impala from a lincoln. That i had to fab up to make it longer. so that I could run my duals. :biggrin:
> *


That's cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated

Got a question on a 92 towncar.....when you use the extension plate on the a-arm, what kind of ball joint do you use and do modify the spindle at all ????


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

I have a 91 tc with tubular a arms with the same question. I have a 3 hilo pump with 8 batts. italian dumps. im looking to get 30'' out of it. whats the best springs for the front to use. its my daily driver


----------



## TRINIBOY

> _Originally posted by TRINIBOY_@Mar 13 2009, 06:05 PM~13274831
> *I heard 03' and up has aluminum suspension. Does anyone know?
> *


What years suspension can this be swapped with if possible.


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by TRINIBOY_@Mar 15 2009, 10:33 AM~13285439
> *What years suspension can this be swapped with if possible.
> *



X2 I got a 2000 and I want to put 13's on it. What all parts I need to make it happen ?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Mr. MS Roller_@Mar 15 2009, 10:11 AM~13285032
> *I have a 91 tc with tubular a arms with the same question. I have a 3 hilo pump with 8 batts. italian dumps. im looking to get 30'' out of it. whats the best springs for the front to use. its my daily driver
> *


The arms are not tubular. They are a cast steel piece, they are solid. They can be extended and reinforced. 3.5 ton coils will work but may get soft fast. If you can get a set of broken in 4 tons that would also work right if the rest of the set up is dialed in. Search my topics for pics of doing the arms.


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Mar 15 2009, 02:59 PM~13287372
> *X2 I got a 2000 and I want to put 13's on it. What all parts I need to make it happen ?
> *


IF YALL ARE NEAR DALLAS TX THIS IS IRVING CUSTOMZ AND WE CARRY THE EXTENCION PIECES TO THE LINCOLN ARMS INSTEAD OF CUTTING ANYTHING AND MESSING WITH IT BRAKING ALL YOU NEED IS SPINDLES OF A 95 TO 97 TC AND WE CARRY SPECIAL ADAPTERS FOR THE FRONT THAT HAVE SOMESORD OF EXTRA LIP AND ALITTLE GRINDING AND THEYR ON LIKE A CHAMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 15 2009, 05:04 AM~13284582
> *Got a question on a 92 towncar.....when you use the extension plate on the a-arm, what kind of ball joint do you use and do modify the spindle at all ????
> *


its on the first page under ball joint extension.

chevy dually balljoint


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Mar 15 2009, 02:59 PM~13287372
> *X2 I got a 2000 and I want to put 13's on it. What all parts I need to make it happen ?
> *


its on the first page also

you just shave the caliper w spacers or do the swap


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 6 2009, 07:21 PM~13203916
> *the driver side rear brake line has to be extended or just unbolted from the frame so that it dont rip off when you lock it up. Also removing the rear shocks is insane hard so have fun with that
> *


does anybody know if the brake hose from the steel line to the rear end can be extended?

ive looked but it looks like its not unboltable but i might not be looking in the right spot.

i dont want to just unbolt it from the frame and let it hang, i want to do it the right way!


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 16 2009, 04:45 AM~13292902
> *its on the first page under ball joint extension.
> 
> chevy dually balljoint
> *


Damn.....flew right past it.... :0 Thanks.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 16 2009, 05:55 PM~13298433
> *Damn.....flew right past it.... :0 Thanks.... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Maybe you guys can help me.

im having an issue with my spark plug wires. they are way too long. And my engine bay looks like shit. Is there a way i can get custom made ones? or green ones to match my car? these things are too long and got loops everywhere


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 98LOWLINC_@Mar 16 2009, 10:28 AM~13294138
> *does anybody know if the brake hose from the steel line to the rear end can be extended?
> 
> ive looked but it looks like its not unboltable but i might not be looking in the right spot.
> 
> i dont want to just unbolt it from the frame and let it hang, i want to do it the right way!
> *


did some way say "the right way"


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 17 2009, 08:59 PM~13310031
> *Maybe you guys can help me.
> 
> im having an issue with my spark plug wires. they are way too long. And my engine bay looks like shit. Is there a way i can get custom made ones? or green ones to match my car? these things are too long and got loops everywhere
> *


summit has some brands that are colored.
you can also, get wire and ends and make your own. OR cut down what you have and re-crimp and boot them.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 17 2009, 08:28 PM~13310336
> *summit has some brands that are colored.
> you can also, get wire and ends and make your own.  OR cut down what you have and re-crimp and boot them.
> *


Cool thanks man. I saw a set of green ones for 110 bucks. Is that all i have to do is cut and crimp? With my luck ill fry something


----------



## 919ryder

yeah i think thats all you gotta do. maybe i'm wrong, but at one time i thought summit or jegs had the custom fit colored ones that you could order already fit for the car...but that was awhile back. i'll check into it.


----------



## creativekustoms1

hey whats up everyone...i am building a signature tc and i am using arms and spindles off of a 81 grand marquis just wondering if anyone has done this on here? everything seems to be cool..so far... i will post up pics tonight...


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 18 2009, 06:12 AM~13313481
> *yeah i think thats all you gotta do. maybe i'm wrong, but at one time i thought summit or jegs had the custom fit colored ones that you could order already fit for the car...but that was awhile back. i'll check into it.
> *


summit had them in black, and blue i think. i need green ones. 

thanks man, im gonna just take them to a mechanic after i measure the lengths i need. i hate wires, and im a cable guy. go figure :uh:


----------



## white link 93

anyone ever had there electric door locks start going crazy like constant lockin and unlocking?>?>?>


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 18 2009, 10:38 AM~13314318
> *summit had them in black, and blue i think. i need green ones.
> 
> thanks man, im gonna just take them to a mechanic after i measure the lengths i need. i hate wires, and im a cable guy. go figure :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: i hate wires too, after taking my engine out and building an engine from a 98 TC... along w/ the complete wiring harness from the car...i think i've seen enough wires to last me a lifetime :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:buttkick: whats with all the complaining, these motors are cake compared to some japanese cars. and i dont even wanna start about the VW Passat or Jetta, yall do one of those then you'll see how much you really hate wires :biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 17 2009, 10:26 PM~13310308
> *did some way say "the right way"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a 98-02 frame and brake lines?


----------



## Psycho631

ok I got a question, how do you take off the door sills? They have rivits that hold em in place


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Mar 18 2009, 03:42 PM~13316842
> *:buttkick:  whats with all the complaining, these motors are cake compared to some japanese cars. and i dont even wanna start about the VW Passat or Jetta, yall do one of those then you'll see how much you really hate wires  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin: thanks for the heads up....now i will never own one of those cars :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 18 2009, 05:47 PM~13317395
> *ok I got a question, how do you take off the door sills? They have rivits that hold em in place
> *



drill em out


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 18 2009, 07:40 PM~13318328
> *drill em out
> *



then what, thread a hole and use bolts. This is really retarded how Lincoln used rivits to hole em in place :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 98LOWLINC_@Mar 18 2009, 03:34 PM~13317291
> *is that a 98-02 frame and brake lines?
> *


no, its a 80 with all custom brake lines.


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 18 2009, 07:13 PM~13318690
> *no, its a 80 with all custom brake lines.
> *


damn that doesnt help me out


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 98LOWLINC_@Mar 18 2009, 07:53 PM~13319063
> *damn that doesnt help me out
> *


Yes it does. You can route the brake lines down the lower trailing arms. It requires flex line at each end of the arm for the require suspension movement.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Mar 18 2009, 01:42 PM~13316842
> *:buttkick:  whats with all the complaining, these motors are cake compared to some japanese cars. and i dont even wanna start about the VW Passat or Jetta, yall do one of those then you'll see how much you really hate wires  :biggrin:
> *


yea no doubt, and the cloth fabric in those cars are hard to get stains out too. i used to do detailing. id hide in the bathroom so i wouldnt have to do one of those things :uh:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 18 2009, 07:31 PM~13319385
> *Yes it does. You can route the brake lines down the lower trailing arms. It requires flex line at each end of the arm for the require suspension movement.
> *


 :biggrin: fo sho, its really easy and not that pricey of a thing to do. and once set up correct you dont have to worrie about it again, go high, go low. wont matter.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Mar 15 2009, 03:59 PM~13287372
> *X2 I got a 2000 and I want to put 13's on it. What all parts I need to make it happen ?
> *


Look at the link in my signiture.... all you need to know for a 2000 lincoln to fit 13's. no grinding required


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Mar 19 2009, 01:33 PM~13327344
> *he didnt ask for the pics he asked for the parts
> *


OOOPS. MY BAD.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 19 2009, 01:03 PM~13327070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude im at jiffy lube getting my workvan worked on..on my laptop, this shit made me laugh. :biggrin: 

as for the differential cover for the homie, im going through the same issue. one thing you have to be aware of, is that some are steel and some are aluminum. Youll know the difference when you look at it. you want the steel one. i believe theres 10 bolts..


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*sorry for the pic*









I need a lil help...I got these done for my ride but one of my homies told me not to put tham on becuase they will brake....i said ok i calld black magic for the pass 3 dayz & they never pick up.....so Im a lil stuck becuase I want my shit to be bullydoggin already


----------



## OUTHOPU

Those arms will break the way they are. However if you plate the outside and inside edge with 1/4" plate they will be plenty strong. The key is to plate over the bushing hole then cut the bushing hole open after plating. Make sure you do the whole outside in one piece. If you don't do it like that they will break at the edge of the reinforcement.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 19 2009, 09:30 PM~13331830
> *sorry for the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a lil help...I got  these done for my ride but one of my homies told me not to put tham on becuase they will brake....i said ok i calld black magic for the pass 3 dayz & they never pick up.....so Im a lil stuck becuase I want my shit to be bullydoggin already
> *


dont act like you dont know what pics we frown upon :uh: 

i would bet they would break with some use. OUTHOPU had some he didnt wrap from bushing to bushing that i thought broke. started wrapping them up all the way and have never had a problem. but suspension is the last place to skimp. so wrap from bushing to bushing and it will be fine.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 19 2009, 09:41 PM~13332021
> *Those arms will break the way they are. However if you plate the outside and inside edge with 1/4" plate they will be plenty strong. The key is to plate over the bushing hole then cut the bushing hole open after plating. Make sure you do the whole outside in one piece. If you don't do it like that they will break at the edge of the reinforcement.
> *


dang, your fast. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 19 2009, 09:30 PM~13331830
> *sorry for the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a lil help...I got  these done for my ride but one of my homies told me not to put tham on becuase they will brake....i said ok i calld black magic for the pass 3 dayz & they never pick up.....so Im a lil stuck becuase I want my shit to be bullydoggin already
> *



try EMPIRE or kool aid fo the extenders homie


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 19 2009, 03:47 PM~13328074
> *Dude im at jiffy lube getting my workvan worked on..on my laptop, this shit made me laugh.  :biggrin:
> 
> as for the differential cover for the homie, im going through the same issue. one thing you have to be aware of, is that some are steel and some are aluminum. Youll know the difference when you look at it. you want the steel one. i believe theres 10 bolts..
> *


i have the aluminum one and the chrome shop just polished the fuck outa of it and it turned out really nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 19 2009, 11:41 PM~13332021
> *Those arms will break the way they are. However if you plate the outside and inside edge with 1/4" plate they will be plenty strong. The key is to plate over the bushing hole then cut the bushing hole open after plating. Make sure you do the whole outside in one piece. If you don't do it like that they will break at the edge of the reinforcement.
> *


THANKZ


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 19 2009, 11:42 PM~13332043
> *dont act like you dont know what pics we frown upon :uh:
> 
> i would bet they would break with some use. OUTHOPU had some he didnt wrap from bushing to bushing that i thought broke. started wrapping them up all the way and have never had a problem. but suspension is the last place to skimp. so wrap from bushing to bushing and it will be fine.
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Mar 19 2009, 11:57 PM~13332295
> *try EMPIRE or kool aid fo the extenders homie
> *


THANKZ JUST SEND EMPIRE A PM


----------



## budgetblueoval

fuck the 3 bolt starter on a 95 tc :angry:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Haitian these are done from end to end top to bottom with 1/4


----------



## 919ryder

:0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 20 2009, 01:46 AM~13334292
> *fuck the 3 bolt starter on a 95 tc  :angry:
> *


you just need a ratchet, short extension and a swivel socket and you'll be ok, once you get em to break loose they come out pretty easy with your fingers...


----------



## thadogg612

couple of questions i got a 93 tc


Will 13's fit with out grinding???

best way to set up my rear for a monster 3???



THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Mar 11 2009, 07:35 AM~13245968-->
> 
> 
> 
> I might be getting a 2000 and I just have a couple questions for you guys.
> 
> Does the Town Car have factory stainless steel exhaust (like the Fleetwood)?
> 
> And can you re-flash the PCM for different tire sizes (also like the Fleetwood)?
> 
> Great thread BTW.  :biggrin:  TIA!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 new daily or new project.... or both!? :biggrin:
> I just got a 96 myself
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWTIME916_@Mar 5 2009, 12:07 PM~13189874
> *Heres some good questions and answers, that are valueble to anyone with new or used lincolns...
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/FAQ/813-1
> *


Here's another good general reference page w/ lots of manuals and how to's to download
http://www24.brinkster.com/sdhartney/linc/linc.htm


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Mark+Mar 19 2009, 10:42 PM~13332043-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont act like you dont know what pics we frown upon :uh:
> 
> i would bet they would break with some use. *OUTHOPU had some he didnt wrap from bushing to bushing that i thought broke.* started wrapping them up all the way and have never had a problem. but suspension is the last place to skimp. so wrap from bushing to bushing and it will be fine.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first set I extended without full plating did start to crack. After that set I did a full outside plate and those are still going strong 3 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 10:42 PM~13332052
> *dang, your fast. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try.
> <!--QuoteBegin-budgetblueoval_@Mar 20 2009, 01:46 AM~13334292
> *fuck the 3 bolt starter on a 95 tc  :angry:
> *


Amen to that. There even worse when you have collapsed motor mounts and frame.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Mar 19 2009, 08:57 PM~13332295
> *try EMPIRE or kool aid fo the extenders homie
> *



x3000 empire answers their phones and i jus got some chrome from koolaid and empire matter a fact :biggrin:


----------



## L0_RYDER69

Showtime, how much shipped to 11211? :biggrin: 

seriously though... clean as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

any one got pics of reinforced motor mounts just trying to get an idea on how to do mine since they are fucked already, pics and specs. if you dont mind please


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 20 2009, 03:22 AM~13334407
> *Haitian these are done from end to end top to bottom with 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man these are vary nice


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Mar 20 2009, 11:56 AM~13336440
> *couple of questions  i got a 93 tc
> Will 13's fit with out grinding???
> 
> best way to set up my rear for a monster 3???
> THANKS IN ADVANCE
> *


i've been told that theres no grinding needed to fit 13's


----------



## dtysthriderz

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Mar 20 2009, 09:56 AM~13336440
> *couple of questions  i got a 93 tc
> Will 13's fit with out grinding???
> 
> best way to set up my rear for a monster 3???
> THANKS IN ADVANCE
> *


yes 13's will fit fine

16's or 22 telies with a bridge
drop uppers to frame and drop lowers 4-5 inches or just move them forward


----------



## hoppin92

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 15 2009, 08:04 AM~13284582
> *Got a question on a 92 towncar.....when you use the extension plate on the a-arm, what kind of ball joint do you use and do modify the spindle at all ????
> *


look at the first page :loco: :angry:


----------



## Danmenace

Has anyone had problems with the rear shocks? I have 14 inch cylinders in the rear and the shocks keep coming unattached. It's a 95 TC


----------



## maniak2005

was wondering if the newer town cars 98-99 has the same motor mount problem as the older style 95-97?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln+Mar 21 2009, 12:45 PM~13345715-->
> 
> 
> 
> any one got pics of reinforced motor mounts just trying to get an idea on how to do mine since they are fucked already, pics and specs. if you dont mind please
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't really make the stock mounts strong enough. You will need to build a mount from scratch. They suck bad to do. I have a couple of pics in my T/C build. just check my topics to find it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-maniak2005_@Mar 21 2009, 10:00 PM~13349217
> *was wondering if the newer town cars 98-99 has the same motor mount problem as the older style 95-97?
> *


As far as I know they use the same mounts. The crossmember is also the same so I'd say yes as to weather they suffer the same problems.


----------



## L0_RYDER69

need some help. i want to built a rack to put 10 batteries in the sump in the middle of the trunk so i can save some trunk space in a 92 towncar. 
wanted to know if this setup would work or fail? 
is there a reason nobody does it like this? 
would the 45 degree cuts work as good as the 90 degree cuts as far as strength?
would i still be able to stand 3 with 16s & chains?

(top view)
(back view 45 degree)
(back view 90 degree)


----------



## maniak2005

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 22 2009, 12:31 AM~13349901
> *You can't really make the stock mounts strong enough. You will need to build a mount from scratch. They suck bad to do. I have a couple of pics in my T/C build. just check my topics to find it.
> As far as I know they use the same mounts. The crossmember is also the same so I'd say yes as to weather they suffer the same problems.
> *


and the motor mount collapse comes from hittin the crossmember. and with the crossmember done up they still fail. thinking asbout building one. just trying to prepare :biggrin:


----------



## low707cutt

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Mar 21 2009, 06:53 PM~13349166
> *Has anyone had problems with the rear shocks? I have 14 inch cylinders in the rear and the shocks keep coming unattached. It's a 95 TC
> *


x2 i have a '01 with 12's in the back same thing happens to me.


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Mar 21 2009, 07:04 PM~13348780
> *look at the first page  :loco:  :angry:
> *


You sir.... :0 can go fuck yourself................. :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## maniak2005

i think i read a few pages back, that the aluminium x-member started in '03? looking to build a new style t/c. and getting all the details. And will be putting 13's on there. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 22 2009, 08:00 PM~13355843
> *i think i read a few pages back, that the aluminium x-member started in '03? looking to build a new style t/c. and getting all the details. And will be putting 13's on there.  :biggrin:
> *


Not on a 03 you wont..


----------



## budgetblueoval

i got a question.. i have a hard time getting my adapters on and off my 91 tc because i cant get a socket in there its to tight between the adapter and lug nut... i was thinkin a thin walled socked. will that work?


----------



## THEBOXX

ANYONE GOT ANY 91-94 FRONT SWAYBAR LINKS???PLEASE PM ME THANKS


----------



## maniak2005

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 22 2009, 10:11 PM~13356344
> *Not on a 03 you wont..
> *


whys that? and i want to know what year did the aluminium x-member start.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 22 2009, 10:49 PM~13358239
> *whys that? and i want to know what year did the aluminium x-member start.
> *


2003


----------



## maniak2005

nevermind tweedy. i seen your swap and it answered the question. so now i won't get any 03 and newer. :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 22 2009, 07:28 PM~13356499
> *i got a question.. i have a hard time getting my adapters on and off my 91 tc because i cant get a socket in there its to tight between the adapter and lug nut... i was thinkin a thin walled socked. will that work?
> *


----------



## L0_RYDER69

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 22 2009, 09:28 PM~13356499
> *i got a question.. i have a hard time getting my adapters on and off my 91 tc because i cant get a socket in there its to tight between the adapter and lug nut... i was thinkin a thin walled socket. will that work?
> *


yep, thats how i got it done. :thumbsup:


----------



## L0_RYDER69

anybody got any input on my rack idea? :dunno:


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by L0_RYDER69_@Mar 23 2009, 03:29 AM~13359892
> *yep, thats how i got it done. :thumbsup:
> *


u rember what sixe the lugs are?because i dont wann take my knock off off just to check. im lookin at quality sets and they are expensive... so i think ill just buy the right size socket


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by L0_RYDER69_@Mar 23 2009, 05:33 AM~13359899
> *anybody got any input on my rack idea? :dunno:
> *


i don't see whyh that wouldn't work... i've seen other cars done that way ...... :dunno:


----------



## L0_RYDER69

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 23 2009, 06:25 AM~13359969
> *u remember what size the lugs are?because i dont wann take my knock off off just to check.  im lookin at quality sets and they are expensive... so i think ill just buy the right size socket
> *


13/16


----------



## L0_RYDER69

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 23 2009, 06:53 AM~13360005
> *i don't see whyh that wouldn't work... i've seen other cars done that way ...... :dunno:
> *


 cool, thanks. any chance of pix or links to the other setups? :happysad:


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by L0_RYDER69_@Mar 23 2009, 06:33 AM~13359899
> *anybody got any input on my rack idea? :dunno:
> *



not enough room to run 5 batteries across like that


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 23 2009, 06:55 PM~13366460
> *not enough room to run 5 batteries across like that
> *


Yes there is I have done 6 across the deep well. It is 43 inches across and 27 deep.


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 23 2009, 09:13 PM~13366664
> *Yes there is I have done 6 across the deep well. It is 43 inches across and 27 deep.
> *



I'll measure tomorrow when I get to the shop


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 23 2009, 07:25 PM~13366805
> *I'll measure tomorrow when I get to the shop
> *


I just measured it. :biggrin:


----------



## L0_RYDER69

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 23 2009, 08:13 PM~13366664
> *Yes there is I have done 6 across the deep well. It is 43 inches across and 27 deep.
> *


any pics? :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by L0_RYDER69_@Mar 23 2009, 07:00 PM~13365850
> *cool, thanks. any chance of pix or links to the other setups? :happysad:
> *


sorry :happysad:


----------



## thadogg612

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Mar 21 2009, 06:21 PM~13348084-->
> 
> 
> 
> i've been told that theres no grinding needed to fit 13's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dtysthriderz_@Mar 21 2009, 08:00 PM~13348738
> *yes 13's will fit fine
> 
> 16's or 22 telies with a bridge
> drop uppers to frame and drop lowers 4-5 inches or just move them forward
> *




thanks fellaz


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by L0_RYDER69_@Mar 21 2009, 09:57 PM~13350057
> *need some help. i want to built a rack to put 10 batteries in the sump in the middle of the trunk so i can save some trunk space in a 92 towncar.
> wanted to know if this setup would work or fail?
> is there a reason nobody does it like this?
> would the 45 degree cuts work as good as the 90 degree cuts as far as strength?
> would i still be able to stand 3 with 16s & chains?
> 
> (top view)
> (back view 45 degree)
> (back view 90 degree)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie it will work just finebut i got a question why not go str8 into the frame out the sides of the trunkpan like this pic in purple it would look alot cleaner just askin


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 24 2009, 02:22 PM~13374693
> *looks good homie it will work just finebut i got a question why not go str8 into the frame out the sides of the trunkpan like this pic in purple it would look alot cleaner just askin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my guess would be more stress on it. you'd have to gusset it. Better the original way that way of a weld brakes its still rests ontop the frame.


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 4 2009, 10:06 PM~13186087
> *BCKBMPR84's lincoln with GM spindle swap.
> 
> "95 complete with GM arms, spindles, brakes, and GM unbreakeable ball joints with a full stack of 4 1/2's"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lowers are the lincoln stocks, the GM's mount but they are like 2 inches shorter and were they bolt up are a lot narrower. the arms were resleeved it to fit napa lower ball joints and as for the uppers, they are extended 1 3/4 for that nice look, full stack of 4 1/2 from pro hopper, 2 dounts and 1/4" reinforcement plate on the pockets. the spindle was machined a bit for the tie rods"
> *



does anyone have anymore info on this. like is it a g body upper spindle and and brakes. i have a 94 towncar and would like to do this


----------



## L0_RYDER69

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 24 2009, 02:22 PM~13374693
> *looks good homie it will work just finebut i got a question why not go str8 into the frame out the sides of the trunkpan like this pic in purple it would look alot cleaner just askin
> *


i thought of doin it that way so it would also act as reinforcement when i run 2" sqaure straight across but under the batteries. 
but if i ran 2" squares across, i would have to cut a slot from under the trunk pan to get it in place. then weld the sheet metal back in.
also i wanted the batts as low as possible. (angle iron grid to hold battery weight into 2" squares)
& like Benz said, stress. i'd rather have the weight spread across the top of the frame rails instead of just relying on the weld on the inner walls. 
plus im gonna use the 2" squares to hold the rear pumps (with 1" square extended supports). & front pump bolted to the tie-down.








any extra suggestions are welcome


----------



## livin_low

Ttt


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by L0_RYDER69_@Mar 24 2009, 06:57 PM~13378674
> *i thought of doin it that way so it would also act as reinforcement when i run 2" sqaure straight across but under the batteries.
> but if i ran 2" squares across, i would have to cut a slot from under the trunk pan to get it in place. then weld the sheet metal back in.
> also i wanted the batts as low as possible. (angle iron grid to hold battery weight into 2" squares)
> & like Benz said, stress. i'd rather have the weight spread across the top of the frame rails instead of just relying on the weld on the inner walls.
> plus im gonna use the 2" squares to hold the rear pumps (with 1" square extended supports). & front pump bolted to the tie-down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any extra suggestions are welcome
> *


coo i c


----------



## 84juicedbox

any one ever seen a t.c like this. not just the paint but the matching top to. i have seen lincolns this color but not with the top. just wondering how rare they are.


----------



## 919ryder

:dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Mar 26 2009, 04:50 PM~13398529
> *any one ever seen a t.c like this. not just the paint but the matching top to. i have seen lincolns this color but not with the top. just wondering how rare they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your car may be a cartier series, lincoln came out with the executive, signature, and cartier, in the same order as you see as far as luxury goes

executive was the basic towncar

signature had some more luxury added

cartier was the top dogg


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Mar 27 2009, 08:48 AM~13406352
> *your car may be a cartier series, lincoln came out with the executive, signature, and cartier, in the same order as you see as far as luxury goes
> 
> executive was the basic towncar
> 
> signature had some more luxury added
> 
> cartier was the top dogg
> *


great and all this time i thought i was ballin with a executive :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 27 2009, 02:12 PM~13408124
> *great and all this time i thought i was ballin with a executive :uh:
> *


LMAO i got the signature series,


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 27 2009, 02:12 PM~13408124
> *great and all this time i thought i was ballin with a executive :uh:
> *


me too! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## budgetblueoval

:nicoderm:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Mar 26 2009, 04:50 PM~13398529
> *any one ever seen a t.c like this. not just the paint but the matching top to. i have seen lincolns this color but not with the top. just wondering how rare they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The top is probably an E&G or similar. Probably more common on Caddies but are/were available for TC's too. They only have 98 & up on their website now, so I'd guess the older ones are discontinued like the caddies :dunno:

Looks real clean from the pics I've seen of it.  
Keep it, juice it, ride it! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Mar 27 2009, 02:12 PM~13408124-->
> 
> 
> 
> great and all this time i thought i was ballin with a executive :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> We know you're ballin homie, we see what you've been doing to yours :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-95lincoln_@Mar 27 2009, 10:48 AM~13406352
> *your car may be a cartier series, lincoln came out with the executive, signature, and cartier, in the same order as you see as far as luxury goes
> 
> executive was the basic towncar
> 
> signature had some more luxury added
> 
> cartier was the top dogg
> *


yeah, they kept it like that until 2003, then they started flippin shit around renaming trim levels 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lincoln_Town_Car#Trim_levels


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 27 2009, 04:15 PM~13410003
> *The top is probably an E&G or similar. Probably more common on Caddies but are/were available for TC's too. They only have 98 & up on their website now, so I'd guess the older ones are discontinued like the caddies :dunno:
> 
> Looks real clean from the pics I've seen of it.
> Keep it, juice it, ride it! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


i was gonna say the same thing. They took the 90-97 ones off. it does look like one for sure.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 27 2009, 04:20 PM~13410032
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> We know you're ballin homie, we see what you've been doing to yours :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> *


lol. im a bill collector. when people dont pay their bill for the cable/telephone/internet.. i shut their shit off at the house.. :biggrin: 

thanks man im trying. ill have more pics up soon.


----------



## 84juicedbox

my t.c is executive to homies. it says limited edition on the top but i was tryin to sell it cause the color but it grew on me know i wanna put gold 13's but iheard bad stories bout fadin and chippin but chrome will be straight to.


----------



## budgetblueoval

im in tc hell now... im tryin to put a 91 motor in a 95.... not workin out as i planned


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 27 2009, 08:46 PM~13411107
> *im in tc hell now... im tryin to put a 91 motor in a 95....   not workin out as i planned
> *


*why is it not working?? arent they the same?? i know 96 and 97 chance the upper intake to plastic, but the 91 to 95 should be the same one,probably changin the upper intake, use the long block on it, and you should be good to go*


----------



## 84juicedbox

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 27 2009, 09:46 PM~13411107
> *im in tc hell now... im tryin to put a 91 motor in a 95....  not workin out as i planned
> *


i know the 90's got a 5.0 then i thought 91 thru 97 was the same 4.6


----------



## AUREGAL

yo what's up lincoln ryders I have two lincolns one is a 90 and say's congressional series E&G sedan never heard of this one and I have had a couple of towncars.My other one is a 96 and has a nadica phatom top clean as hell,can some one tell me what's up on these models I will try to post up some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## 84juicedbox

i want a jack nicklaus edition. he's a pimp.


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Mar 27 2009, 07:03 PM~13411235
> *why is it not working?? arent they the same?? i know 96 and 97 chance the upper intake to plastic, but the 91 to 95 should be the same one,probably changin the upper intake, use the long block on it, and you should be good to go
> *


tru on the intake but all the shit on my 96 is very simmular to the 95 it has alot more shit on it than the 91. the problem im runnin into is that the 91 uses 2 02 sensrs in the exhaust manifols and the 95 has 4 o2 sensors in the exahust pipes


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Mar 27 2009, 07:12 PM~13411317
> *i know the 90's got a 5.0 then i thought 91 thru 97 was the same 4.6
> *


correct the block is the same but alot of other things changed. like rads and fans and a bunch of shit on the motor that i dont know what it does as well as the ps pump fitings and the timing chain cover bolts


----------



## budgetblueoval

ill take a bunch of pis of what im doin tommarow


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 27 2009, 09:19 PM~13411381
> *tru on the intake but all the shit on my 96  is very simmular to the 95 it has alot more shit on it than the 91. the problem im runnin into is that the 91 uses 2 02 sensrs in the exhaust manifols and the 95 has 4 o2 sensors in the exahust pipes
> *


*why dont you use the 91 long block and transfer all your 96 parts to it, then you should be good to go, with no problems*


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Mar 27 2009, 07:42 PM~13411569
> *why dont you use the 91 long block and transfer all your 96 parts to it, then you should be good to go, with no problems
> *


because the 96 is my daily ..... im tryin to put the 91 in a 95


----------



## budgetblueoval

ithe problem i got is tryin to trick the computer.. the 91 is basic of basic and the 95 is fully loaded with digital dash and heater so i think swapin computers is out of the question. so i think im gonna take the harness off the 95 motor and put it on the 91 motor and we will see what happens


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 27 2009, 09:58 PM~13411698
> *because the 96 is my daily ..... im tryin to put the 91 in a 95
> *


*do the same to it, , you should be set to go, tranfer all the out side parts, i dont see why it shouldnt work, same long block,4.6 *


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 27 2009, 10:05 PM~13411753
> *ithe problem i got is tryin to trick the computer..  the 91 is basic of basic and the 95 is fully loaded with digital dash and heater so i think swapin computers is out of the question. so i think im gonna take the harness off the  95 motor and put it on the 91 motor and we will see what happens
> *



*dont do none of that homie, just do this, 1... take the 91 strip it down, and take all your 95 accesories, manifuls, injectors, sensors, ect, wire harness and you set to go homie, trust me its gonna work, cuz you are just using the good long block and putting in all your original stuff from the 95*


----------



## budgetblueoval

that the plan for now


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Mar 27 2009, 09:13 PM~13411328
> *yo what's up lincoln ryders I have two lincolns one is a 90 and say's congressional series E&G sedan never heard of this one and I have had a couple of towncars.My other one is a 96 and has a nadica phatom top clean as hell,can some one tell me what's up on these models I will try to post up some pics as soon as I can.
> *


thats just some ghetto shit someone did to your top man, i saw the logo and it looks like they pulled the sticker off the cologne and stiched it on your top, not hating but thats what it looks like... 


oh and im still gonna serve your ass so get ready


----------



## thadogg612

BRAKE LINE QUESTION.........


How do bend em ?? And use what to bend em????


93 town car


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Mar 30 2009, 12:05 PM~13432078
> *BRAKE LINE QUESTION.........
> How do bend em ??  And use what to bend em????
> 93 town car
> *


with force, hands. also some times i uses a tubing bender :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 27 2009, 08:46 PM~13411107
> *im in tc hell now... im tryin to put a 91 motor in a 95....  not workin out as i planned
> *


i feel ur pain..try puttin a 98 engine in a 94...looks the same...but not at all


----------



## AUREGAL

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Mar 30 2009, 11:54 AM~13431970
> *thats just some ghetto shit someone did to your top man, i saw the logo and it looks like they pulled the sticker off the cologne and stiched it on your top, not hating but thats what it looks like...
> oh and im still gonna serve your ass so get ready
> *


hater!!!!!!!the next time I see you I will show you it was done professionally in okc got the sticker to prove you wrong,yo know this [email protected]#$% is clean stock,also talk to the company that did the top and they told me that all they do most of there tops for car dealers and that the gold sticker met it was done 5-10 yrs ago,now what!So QUIT HATIN!!!!!!!COME AND HIT ME UP BECAUSE I'M GOING TO COME BUST YO [email protected]#!


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 31 2009, 09:02 AM~13442785
> *i feel ur pain..try puttin a 98 engine in a 94...looks the same...but not at all
> *


no they changed in 96. ive put a motor in a 96 and ive done alot on my 91 to 95 swap so if uwant to brain storm pm me and we will do it over the phone to make it easyer... its not that hard


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Mar 30 2009, 11:05 AM~13432078
> *BRAKE LINE QUESTION.........
> How do bend em ??  And use what to bend em????
> 93 town car
> *


well how clean are u? a daily u can get away with hand bending but in a hard 90 your gonna need a tubing bender. that tool isent pricey. but when workin on my 91 tc catrer it dident use the regulat double flare lines like the old school cars it used a bubble flare


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 1 2009, 03:16 AM~13451291
> *no they changed in 96. ive put a motor in a 96 and ive done alot on my 91 to 95 swap so if uwant to brain storm pm me and we will do it over the phone to make it easyer... its not that hard
> *


it's cool man..i figured out how to do it...the engine should be goin in sometime in the next few weeks :biggrin: thanks though


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 1 2009, 03:16 AM~13451291
> *no they changed in 96. ive put a motor in a 96 and ive done alot on my 91 to 95 swap so if uwant to brain storm pm me and we will do it over the phone to make it easyer... its not that hard
> *


as far as i know the 91 models engines are interchangeable up to the 95 models, maybe some things are differents but thats why you use all your original accessories and harness, and 96 and up came with a different intake


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval+Mar 27 2009, 10:05 PM~13411753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ithe problem i got is tryin to trick the computer..  the 91 is basic of basic and the 95 is fully loaded with digital dash and heater so i think swapin computers is out of the question. so i think im gonna take the harness off the  95 motor and put it on the 91 motor and we will see what happens
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do what he said homie it will work
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el chamuco_@Mar 27 2009, 10:08 PM~13411788
> *dont do none of that homie, just do this, 1... take the 91 strip it down, and take all your 95 accesories, manifuls, injectors, sensors, ect, wire harness and you set to go homie, trust me its gonna work, cuz you are just using the good long block and putting in all your original stuff from the 95
> *


x2


----------



## SHOWTIME916

These lower a arms are heavy as fuck. almost 40 pounds. :uh: 

you guys think ill have a problem with breaking balljoints or anything with a arms that heavy? 

im gonna buy another set of lowers and just plate the bottom.


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 1 2009, 11:18 AM~13453202
> *These lower a arms are heavy as fuck. almost 40 pounds.  :uh:
> 
> you guys think ill have a problem with breaking balljoints or anything with a arms that heavy?
> 
> im gonna buy another set of lowers and just plate the bottom.
> *


my boy is finishing up a pair of lowers for me, i should have them on sat :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 1 2009, 11:18 AM~13453202
> *These lower a arms are heavy as fuck. almost 40 pounds.  :uh:
> 
> you guys think ill have a problem with breaking balljoints or anything with a arms that heavy?
> 
> im gonna buy another set of lowers and just plate the bottom.
> *


*damn fuk that, get another set and just plate them, *


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 4 2009, 09:46 PM~13185750
> *How to fit 13's on the lincoln
> 
> Everyone has there own way and opinion of doing this. I guess its safe to say, that either way you do it, 13s will fit on your car.
> 
> A) Swapping out the 95-97 spindles with 90-94 spindles. And they will bolt right up (this is actually the right way to do this, especially for hopping, because you have the vintage looking a arms, whch are more stronger on top than the tubular ones that are posted below.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B) Shaving the caliper and running spacers, you can do this however its been said that it puts more weight on the lugs and hub. Not recommended for hopping but for the daily it should be okay, and for lay and play..
> 
> And I have seen cars with tubular a arms on top, and spacers, that are doing big things. Such as Switchmans lincoln.
> Ball Joint Extenders..
> 
> These can be bought at Black Magic, Kool Aid Hydraulics, or Reds Hydraulics...
> 
> The ball joint you need to use, is a 80-85 chevy dually balljoint. Model Number 260-1127 ..They range between 65-80 bucks a piece. The extenders themselves are around 110-150 a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nardi Steering Wheels and Adapters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment posted by Lowrider for life...)
> Well when i asked around here i was told to order the 90's mustang adapter and do some mods to it. When i got it in, the there was splines on it like a gm style column, and my 94 has no splines, the 94 has a square end on the shaft so the steering wheel pressure fits to it. So i filed the adapter to the shaft. and it worked.
> 
> Motor Mounts
> 
> From what i hear these are garbage on lincolns. And you have to watch them every once in awhile..
> 
> (Comment posted by Outhopu..)
> Something to keep in mind is the motor mounts. My stock mounts on my 95 were flimsy junk, and collapse very easily if you bottom out the crossmember. Then the motor starts to drop, and causes the lower radiator hose to get pinched by the gear box resulting in a blown hose. I built a set of poly mounts to fix the problem, then ended up braking the ears out of the block that the mount bolts to.
> 
> (Pics courtesy of Mark)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting your plastic pieces
> 
> Purple power, 3M red scuff pads, tack cloth, 1 can Bulldog adhesive promoter.
> 
> Soak and wash the plastic pieces, Scuff the pieces till they are grey, wipe with a tack cloth. Spray Adhesive promoter let stand 5 minutes, paint wand let stand for 5 minutes, then clear. (No primer is needed for plastic. Only metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Air Intake
> 
> From what I've been told, These can only be found on ebay. 50-75 bucks. Autzone also sells the Spectre ones for 40 but you have to buy the access angles.
> 
> (Comment by White link 93)
> The important part about this intake is the mass air senor right before the filter it must be inline or engine will cut-out!!! but spectra does make a mass air senor for fords that will work and the rest it universal and all can be bought at autozone or advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting your holes for strokes
> 
> Im unsure what size to use, as every cylinder is different. But what ive been told and have seen, is that you have to bend the brake lines to have the stroke go through it or around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln rear ends
> 
> Some people dont know where to mount the power balls, and some dont put the plate all the way to the caliper. Heres some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting on the new Chrome strips.
> 
> These can be bought at the following links.
> http://www.mtgparts.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?S...y_Code=90LTMBSM
> http://www.forddirectonline.com/partlocato...ure&catalogid=2
> http://www.partstrain.com/
> http://infiniteinnovations.com/main.asp?p=2_105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


in the picture of the 1st a arm did you just remove the bar that goes in between each bushing or did they come like that? because on mine there are 2 bolts in between the bushings


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Apr 1 2009, 07:07 AM~13452175
> *as far as i know the 91 models engines are interchangeable up to the 95 models, maybe some things are differents but thats why you use all your original accessories and harness, and 96 and up came with a different intake
> *


i thought they would swap easily to but there are some big differances. like the throttle bodys and the throttle body pipe , water sensors, starters, wiring harness, ps pump, heater hoses. iac, needed to pulg offf some vacuum lines. and the bestof all is the bolt patternn is different from th 91 to 95 trannys and blocks. it took some creativeness and a cut off wheel and some drill bits to get that 95 tranny on that 91


----------



## budgetblueoval

and the 95 used a 3 bold pain in the ass starter withch is going to be a 2 bolt because it hits the block so im going to have to gring off the 3rd bolt hole and im not even sure it will fit then


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 1 2009, 11:44 PM~13460943
> *and the 95 used a 3 bold pain in the ass starter withch is going to be a 2 bolt because it hits the block so im going to have to gring off the 3rd bolt hole and im not even sure it will fit then
> *


It depends where the engine was made some have two and some have three bolts.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Apr 1 2009, 09:18 PM~13460583
> *in the picture of the 1st a arm did you just remove the bar that goes in between each bushing or did they come like that? because on mine there are 2 bolts in between the bushings
> *


i removed the balljoint, and fully moulded the upper arms. then i drilled the two holes exactly where they originally were. all i need to do now, is get some ball joint extenders, and longer bolts.


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 2 2009, 09:07 AM~13463093
> *i removed the balljoint, and fully moulded the upper arms. then i drilled the two holes exactly where they originally were. all i need to do now, is get some ball joint extenders, and longer bolts.
> *


got mine in yesterday!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631

check out these chrome aluminum valve covers :0 :biggrin: BBK Valve Covers


----------



## 84juicedbox

check it out homies i had to upgrade to a signature. and its got a moonroof. the guy put fwd 17'' racing wheels on it but they will be gone as soon as i sell my other t.c to one of you guys :biggrin: .


----------



## budgetblueoval

does any one have a answer to make a 95 tranny fit an my 91 block..... i thought i ahd it figured out but i failed. i only got 3 of the 6 bolts in because the pattern is different. the 2 on the very top and one on the driver side but non of the pass holes line up. so i think im gonna have to pull outthe alignment pins and tap the holes just for more bolts.. theres got to be a easier way


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN+Apr 1 2009, 11:18 PM~13460583-->
> 
> 
> 
> in the picture of the 1st a arm did you just remove the bar that goes in between each bushing or did they come like that? because on mine there are 2 bolts in between the bushings
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWTIME916_@Apr 2 2009, 09:07 AM~13463093
> *i removed the balljoint, and fully moulded the upper arms. then i drilled the two holes exactly where they originally were. all i need to do now, is get some ball joint extenders, and longer bolts.
> *



I believe he was refering to the crossbar between the bushings. The early 90's cast arms had the old style crossbar that bolts to the top of the frame the mid 90's have no crossbar and slide into a set of mounting ears on the frame and the bolts go through the bushings.


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 2 2009, 07:37 PM~13469368
> *does any one have a answer to make a 95 tranny fit an my 91 block..... i thought i ahd it figured out but i failed. i only got 3 of the 6 bolts in because the pattern is different. the 2 on the very top and one on the driver side but non of the pass holes line up. so i think im gonna have to pull outthe alignment pins and tap the holes just for more bolts.. theres got to be a easier way
> *


and the 3 bolt starter that came with the 95 dont fit back on the 95 tranny with the 91 block. i had to grind off the 3rd bolt hole and it still dont fit so im gonna have to grind the shit out of the block


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 2 2009, 05:10 PM~13467909
> *check out these chrome aluminum valve covers :0  :biggrin:  BBK Valve Covers
> *


Those are fuckin sick. I have money to buy a nardi wheel, but i think i might grab these instead.

Thanks dude


----------



## Guest

say homies im looking to buy an original radio amplifier for my 95tc as long as it works and the connectors switches are the same. PM me if anyone has any for sale im not sure but i think the 94 and older models are different so im guessing 95-97 are the same?


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Apr 3 2009, 12:22 PM~13475104
> *say homies im looking to buy an original radio amplifier for my 95tc as long as it works and the connectors switches are the same. PM me if anyone has any for sale im not sure but i think the 94 and older models are different so im guessing 95-97 are the same?
> *


You got a pic what you looking for? I got two that i got for my car which is a 90. How much of a difference is it?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 3 2009, 01:00 PM~13475342
> *You got a pic what you looking for?  I got two that i got for my car which is a 90.  How much of a difference is it?
> *












looks like this homie, it goes behind the rear passenger seat inside the trunk, i smashed mine with the cylinder, im not sure if the 90 model will fit have not seen one, i seen one off a 94 but the connectors looks different... but im gonna get closer look just to make sure


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Apr 3 2009, 01:43 PM~13475633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like this homie, it goes behind the rear passenger seat inside the trunk, i smashed mine with the cylinder, im not sure if the 90 model will fit have not seen one, i seen one off a 94 but the connectors looks different... but im gonna get closer look just to make sure
> *



Yea...mine is in the same location and I keep extra just for that reason of it always getting hit and comming off.

Besides the color ( mine are black ) it almost looks the same. When i get home ill check and post a pic. If not i may be able to get one from a 96 TC....maybe that comes closer. Either way i'll post up and let you know!


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Mr lowrider305

are these ok for my ride.....











http://www.autozone.com/autozone/catalog/p...equestid=442984


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 4 2009, 03:03 PM~13483509
> *are these ok for my ride.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.autozone.com/autozone/catalog/p...equestid=442984
> *


i wouldnt, but i would also chain it up so you dont put that force on em.


----------



## Psycho631

ok so I thought that 16'' cylinders fit without any problems but I was wrong. So I had to loose my speakers and notch out the rear deck and doing all of that and I still only get a 13'' 3-wheel :angry: 









[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## L0_RYDER69

92 towncars come wit the pinch-bolt type upper balljoints, like so...









i got the upper ball joint extensions from black magic wit napas 260-1127.
napas ball joint is threaded not pinch-bolt.









i tried to get them on today & confuzed the shit outta myself. 
my spindle has the sway bar pinch-bolt in the way of me gettin the nut on the ball joint or getting the ball joint all the way in for that matter.
did i miss something? did i fuck up? do i cut the lower pinch-bolts off? do i swap spindles?
sorry, no pics. ill try 2 get some later if needed


----------



## L0_RYDER69

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 4 2009, 05:24 PM~13483803
> *ok so I thought that 16'' cylinders fit without any problems but I was wrong. So I had to loose my speakers and notch out the rear deck and doing all of that and I still only get a 13'' 3-wheel :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *


 holy hell! :0 
im runnin 16s. is that wat im gonna see in my near future?
how much coil u got back ther?
i got ph 2 ton springs minus 2 turns, still got space between cylinder & speaker.


----------



## Psycho631

I got the pre cut coils wich sits the car on the ground maybe thats the problem, to late now :biggrin:


----------



## L0_RYDER69

pro hopper 1 ton pre cuts?


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by L0_RYDER69_@Apr 4 2009, 06:51 PM~13483896
> *pro hopper 1 ton pre cuts?
> *


cce's 2 ton the blue ones, check out my build topic the link is at the bottom of my sig :biggrin:


----------



## Bigrick31

Hey i have a 2000 Crown vic Im trying to find drop spindles for it i noticed you took out the 95-97 spindles and replaced them with 90-94 spindles are the 90-94 spindles lower?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 4 2009, 05:34 PM~13483604
> *i wouldnt, but i would also chain it up so you dont put that force on em.
> *


why these ant any good?????


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by L0_RYDER69_@Apr 4 2009, 04:37 PM~13483852
> *92 towncars come wit the pinch-bolt type upper balljoints, like so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got the upper ball joint extensions from black magic wit napas 260-1127.
> napas ball joint is threaded not pinch-bolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to get them on today & confuzed the shit outta myself.
> my spindle has the sway bar pinch-bolt in the way of me gettin the nut on the ball joint or getting the ball joint all the way in for that matter.
> did i miss something? did i fuck up? do i cut the lower pinch-bolts off? do i swap spindles?
> sorry, no pics. ill try 2 get some later if needed
> *


Leave the pinch bolts in the spindle, then put the Napa balljoint through the spindle like normal and put the nut and cotter key on it like normal.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 4 2009, 04:03 PM~13483509
> *are these ok for my ride.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.autozone.com/autozone/catalog/p...equestid=442984
> *


Just go to NAPA and buy their premium H.D. balljoints. They have the blue boot and the gold retainer ring. Mine have held up for 3 summers of abuse. I have my front end chained but the chain doesn't get tight when locked up, it's just there to catch the lower if the upper ball joint gave out. So I know they are strong because they take the whole force of the rebound when hopping and have never broke. Shit they still feel as good as the day I put them on.


----------



## L0_RYDER69

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 4 2009, 07:27 PM~13484340
> *Leave the pinch bolts in the spindle, then put the Napa balljoint through the spindle like normal and put the nut and cotter key on it like normal.
> *


wat do i do wit the pinch bolt for the sway bar? 
it doesnt let me get the nut onto the balljoint.
do i torch it or swap em?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 4 2009, 09:10 PM~13484556
> *Just go to NAPA and buy their premium H.D. balljoints. They have the blue boot and the gold retainer ring. Mine have held up for 3 summers of abuse. I have my front end chained but the chain doesn't get tight when locked up, it's just there to catch the lower if the upper ball joint gave out. So I know they are strong because they take the whole force of the rebound when hopping and have never broke. Shit they still feel as good as the day I put them on.
> *


ok thanks....I all ready put in a order for tham thaw from autozone....one I order my balljoint extension's I just buy the NAPA one's


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*OUTHOPU*
Thankz alot


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by L0_RYDER69_@Apr 4 2009, 07:19 PM~13484626
> *wat do i do wit the pinch bolt for the sway bar?
> it doesnt let me get the nut onto the balljoint.
> do i torch it or swap em?
> *


Just get rid of the sway bar.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 4 2009, 09:30 PM~13485037
> *ok thanks....I all ready put in a order for tham thaw from autozone....one I order my balljoint extension's I just buy the NAPA one's
> *


NAPA has a direct replacment that is the same style as the pic you posted. Thats what I'm using. I haven't swaped balljoints for a different year or style since these have held up just fine for me. If you chain the front to take some load off the upper ball joints I really doubt they would fail at all.


----------



## L0_RYDER69

sway bar is gone. but i got the clamp left, its right under the balljoint.
any suggestions?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by L0_RYDER69_@Apr 5 2009, 10:57 PM~13493287
> *sway bar is gone. but i got the clamp left, its right under the balljoint.
> any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Some spindles have two clamps. Mine has one. (look to the right of the spidle, its sideways..)










I dont see why you couldnt just leave it there like that. Nothing needs to be bolted in that second hole. People ride with their sway bar off all the time.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Anyone had any problems bleeding there brakes after the spindle swap?


----------



## L0_RYDER69

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 6 2009, 09:24 AM~13494698
> *Some spindles have two clamps. Mine has one. (look to the right of the spidle, its sideways..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see why you couldnt just leave it there like that. Nothing needs to be bolted in that second hole. People ride with their sway bar off all the time.
> *


i cant get the nut between the 2 clamps n the balljoint would stick about half way into the sway bar clamp.

wat year n model is yours from?
i got a 92 executive


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by L0_RYDER69_@Apr 5 2009, 11:57 PM~13493287
> *sway bar is gone. but i got the clamp left, its right under the balljoint.
> any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My 94 only has one also. I don't see why you couldn't cut the second one off. Or grind it down till the nut will fit in the slot, it would be hard to put the cotter key in.


----------



## El Duez

The 90's I've seen only had one clamp because the sway mounts to the lower control arm.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by L0_RYDER69_@Apr 6 2009, 02:44 PM~13498398
> *i cant get the nut between the 2 clamps n the balljoint would stick about half way into the sway bar clamp.
> 
> wat year n model is yours from?
> i got a 92 executive
> *


97 thats wierd not sure bro


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Mar 31 2009, 01:03 PM~13443721
> *hater!!!!!!!the next time I see you I will show you it was done professionally in okc got the sticker to prove you wrong,yo know this [email protected]#$% is clean stock,also talk to the company that did the top and they told me that all they do most of there tops for car dealers and that the gold sticker met it was done 5-10 yrs ago,now what!So QUIT HATIN!!!!!!!COME AND HIT ME UP BECAUSE I'M GOING TO COME BUST YO [email protected]#!*


pull up on sunday


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*we coming for your auregal...* :0 :0


----------



## 919ryder

TTT good info on the ball joints..im gonna check my 94 and see if it also has only one clamp... hopefully it does...


----------



## budgetblueoval




----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 10 2009, 05:05 AM~13536462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jesus christ i thought my garage was bad. :biggrin: 

I bet the cats saying holy shit too :biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval

every thing u see on the floor is from the project i was workin swapin stuff over from motor to motor and my girl snaped the pic


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 10 2009, 07:44 AM~13536602
> *Jesus christ i thought my garage was bad.  :biggrin:
> 
> I bet the cats saying holy shit too :biggrin:
> *


It looks to be running from something. :0


----------



## budgetblueoval

who? yellow cat.. naw hes fine


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 10 2009, 06:21 AM~13536809
> *who? yellow cat.. naw hes fine
> *


or it now he got his balls taken off by sometin??? that dam cat came home one day and his balls were red and dragin the ground... we were like wtf happened and he ran ,, came back and their gone...... :dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

crazy. post up pics here if you do a motor swap, this topic is missing that.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

hey guys, if i get the ball joint extenders, do i HAVE to use those truck ball joints...???


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 10 2009, 09:38 PM~13543676
> *hey guys, if i get the ball joint extenders, do i HAVE to use those truck ball joints...???
> *


the ones from black magic are definitely chevy dually 80-85 ball joints. i verified with them twice already. my buddy just bought some from kool aid hydraulics, and he said he had to use them also.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

If any of you guys need pictures, im going to pick and pull, i can take pictures of how somethings mached up for you. or if you need to see how somethings put together. let me know ill be going in a couple hours.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG+Apr 10 2009, 11:38 PM~13543676-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys, if i get the ball joint extenders, do i HAVE to use those truck ball joints...???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWTIME916_@Apr 11 2009, 09:00 AM~13545395
> *the ones from black magic are definitely chevy dually 80-85 ball joints. i verified with them twice already. my buddy just bought some from kool aid hydraulics, and he said he had to use them also.
> *


the ones i got i had to cut a piece off because it rubbed the cylinder when i had em in at 1" , so just watch out for that if you have chrome ones, dont wanna scratch em up like mine :angry:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 11 2009, 08:03 AM~13545405
> *If any of you guys need pictures, im going to pick and pull, i can take pictures of how somethings mached up for you. or if you need to see how somethings put together.  let me know ill be going in a couple hours.
> *


i need to know how the radiator hose on my 73 beetle goes on. see if you can get me a picture of that.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 11 2009, 07:19 AM~13545454
> *i need to know how the radiator hose on my 73 beetle goes on. see if you can get me a picture of that.
> *


ok bro, ill see if they have any out there


----------



## northbay

heres some work from ryderz out of bakers, its a 2000 town car.


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 11 2009, 08:38 AM~13545722
> *heres some work from ryderz out of bakers, its a 2000 town car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The racks nice.


----------



## 919ryder

are any of u guys running wishbones and/or slip-n-stub drive shafts?? ive heard people say its better way to go, but i've also heard people say it's better to run drop mounts....what are the pros and cons of both?


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 11 2009, 04:03 PM~13547757
> *are any of u guys running wishbones and/or slip-n-stub drive shafts?? ive heard people say its better way to go, but i've also heard people say it's better to run drop mounts....what are the pros and cons of both?
> *



im running 5 inch drop mounts with upper adjustibles , slip n stub and now waiting for my adjustible lowers from EMPIER CUSTOMS :biggrin:


----------



## northbay

i have adjustable trailing ars for $120 if anh bo







dy needs any, new never used.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 11 2009, 09:19 AM~13545454
> *i need to know how the radiator hose on my 73 beetle goes on. see if you can get me a picture of that.
> *


Wise ass. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 11 2009, 07:19 AM~13545454
> *i need to know how the radiator hose on my 73 beetle goes on. see if you can get me a picture of that.
> *


I didnt see any beetles out there, but on my way there i asked my self, does a bug even have a fuckin radiator?

When i used to work at autozone, people used to call up asking for "blinker fluid" and "headlight oil". :uh:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 11 2009, 06:17 PM~13548432
> *I didnt see any beetles out there, but on my way there i asked my self, does a bug even have a fuckin radiator?
> 
> When i used to work at autozone, people used to call up asking for "blinker fluid" and "headlight oil". :uh:
> *



you forgot the muffler bearings and foo foo valve's

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

:0


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 11 2009, 10:38 AM~13545722
> *heres some work from ryderz out of bakers, its a 2000 town car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats some scary shit right there. :ugh:


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 11 2009, 09:37 PM~13550365
> *Thats some scary shit right there. :ugh:
> *


they been doing it like that on all the hoppers and never had one of them break. U got too make sure u heat that shit up right. Its better then that after market shit by far.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 11 2009, 09:03 AM~13545405
> *If any of you guys need pictures, im going to pick and pull, i can take pictures of how somethings mached up for you. or if you need to see how somethings put together.  let me know ill be going in a couple hours.
> *


If you can shoot me some pics of 89 towncar upper a arms and 91 uppers, i wanna see the difference.


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*OUTHOPU* Thankz for all your help homie


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 12 2009, 12:31 PM~13553459
> *OUTHOPU Thankz for all your help homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No problem. You got it working then I take it?


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 11 2009, 11:41 PM~13551268
> *If you can shoot me some pics of 89 towncar upper a arms and 91 uppers, i wanna see the difference.
> *


ok


----------



## MR.LONGO

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 4 2009, 10:06 PM~13186087
> *BCKBMPR84's lincoln with GM spindle swap.
> 
> "95 complete with GM arms, spindles, brakes, and GM unbreakeable ball joints with a full stack of 4 1/2's"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lowers are the lincoln stocks, the GM's mount but they are like 2 inches shorter and were they bolt up are a lot narrower. the arms were resleeved it to fit napa lower ball joints and as for the uppers, they are extended 1 3/4 for that nice look, full stack of 4 1/2 from pro hopper, 2 dounts and 1/4" reinforcement plate on the pockets. the spindle was machined a bit for the tie rods"
> *


need more help im tring to put cadillac a arms or g body up a arms any one done this before on a 99 lincoln town car running 13x7 with swap already any info would help :biggrin: thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 12 2009, 03:48 PM~13554327
> *No problem. You got it working then I take it?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IBuiltMine

who was the guy selling the ford manual on cd a while back? i am in need of some wiring diagrams and want a copy


----------



## streetshow

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by juicedlinc_@Apr 12 2009, 10:07 PM~13556973
> *who was the guy selling the ford manual on cd a while back? i am in need of some wiring diagrams and want a copy
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=9391


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Please help me with my 1999 TC I need as much pics and tech support as possible on changing my motor mounts. My belly is already a lil fucked up. Should I just fabricate something what cheaper?? I only have a few days till I hit the road again!! THANKS :uh:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Please help me with my 1999 TC I need as much pics and tech support as possible on changing my motor mounts. My belly is already a lil fucked up. Should I just fabricate something what cheaper?? I only have a few days till I hit the road again!! THANKS


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 10:08 PM~13556984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Please help me with my 1999 TC I need as much pics and tech support as possible on changing my motor mounts. My belly is already a lil fucked up. Should I just fabricate something what cheaper?? I only have a few days till I hit the road again!! THANKS


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 11:08 PM~13556984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

Altenator Question(sorry its not a hydro question). Will a limo Alternator bolt up and work? since i keep killing stocker 90amp ones.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Apr 14 2009, 03:35 PM~13574252
> *Altenator Question(sorry its not a hydro question). Will a limo Alternator bolt up and work? since i keep killing stocker 90amp ones.
> *


if it has the same engine i dont see why not, just make the connectors are the same and make sure the pulley on the alternator has the same number of ridges as the belt


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Apr 14 2009, 04:28 PM~13574825
> *if it has the same engine i dont see why not, just make the connectors are the same and make sure the pulley on the alternator has the same number of ridges as the belt
> *


yeah thats what i was thinking. Ordering both in to the shop and checking them.


----------



## IBuiltMine

Anybody got any pics or info on using the gm uppers with the 91-94 spindles?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

i checked the websites, i guess you have to call them to order the ball joint extenders, cuz i don't even see them on any website...


----------



## OUTHOPU

Here is the link for a set of 95 and up arms I'm doing. They use stock style ball joints. I just run the premium NAPA (unbreakable) balljoints. 3 years on mine with no problems.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470769#


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 14 2009, 07:39 PM~13578317
> *Here is the link for a set of 95 and up arms I'm doing. They use stock style ball joints. I just run the premium NAPA (unbreakable) balljoints. 3 years on mine with no problems.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470769#
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Please help me with my 1999 TC I need as much pics and tech support as possible on changing my motor mounts. My belly is already a lil fucked up. Should I just fabricate something what cheaper?? I only have a few days till I hit the road again!! THANKS


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 15 2009, 11:44 AM~13584011
> *Please help me with my 1999 TC I need as much pics and tech support as possible on changing my motor mounts. My belly is already a lil fucked up. Should I just fabricate something what cheaper?? I only have a few days till I hit the road again!! THANKS
> *


Whatsup bro, i noticed you posted this 3 times on the last page. And once on this one. Usually if someone doesnt reply its because they cant help you. 

If you need help with changing your motor mounts in a timely manner with pictures, buy one of these. I did. It works great


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

GRACIAS


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 14 2009, 09:39 PM~13578317
> *Here is the link for a set of 95 and up arms I'm doing. They use stock style ball joints. I just run the premium NAPA (unbreakable) balljoints. 3 years on mine with no problems.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470769#
> *


thanks...i'm doing it this weekend...!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## bckbmpr84

i know u guys dont like pics in this post but im loving the lift that i get with my gm suspension on my lincoln


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Apr 19 2009, 11:38 PM~13625889
> *i know u guys dont like pics in this post but im loving the lift that i get with my gm suspension on my lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


locks up nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## az63

got a ? i have a 93 linc 2 pumbs 6 batts when i hit my front it sunds like it drag's it's da my motor or a gear


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 13 2009, 12:24 AM~13558263
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=9391
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by az63_@Apr 19 2009, 10:55 PM~13626077
> *got a ? i have a 93 linc 2 pumbs 6 batts  when i  hit my front it sunds like it drag's it's da my motor or a gear
> *


*first make sure you have fluid in the tank, if you have it too low it will sound weird, but it can also be your pumphead seals are fucked, and make sure your batts are charged...to check your motor take it off open it up and check the inside to see if its burned up, i would also ground your motor if you dont already have it.*


----------



## az63

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Apr 20 2009, 07:07 AM~13628613
> *first make sure you have fluid in the tank, if you have it too low it will sound weird, but it can also be your pumphead seals are fucked,  and make sure your batts are charged...to check your motor take it off open it up and check the inside to see if its burned up, i would also ground your motor if you dont already have it.
> *


THNXS WILL TRAY DA


----------



## JerzeyDevil

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 4 2009, 09:46 PM~13185750
> *Cutting your holes for strokes
> 
> Im unsure what size to use, as every cylinder is different. But what ive been told and have seen, is that you have to bend the brake lines to have the stroke go through it or around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any more info on this? Like what is best to use? Torch, Plasma cutter, Hole saw, Flat head screw driver and hammer? (not really) Any pics of perches without cylinders in them? Thanks,


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Apr 19 2009, 10:38 PM~13625889
> *i know u guys dont like pics in this post but im loving the lift that i get with my gm suspension on my lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size cylinders you got in the back....


----------



## lincolnswanga

i got a 98 linc town car and i dont wanna shave the calipers to put thirteens on it or spacers but i heard i can swap out the front end suspension with an 85 lincolln town car and it will be perfect?


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by JerzeyDevil_@Apr 21 2009, 07:59 AM~13640055
> *Any more info on this? Like what is best to use? Torch, Plasma cutter, Hole saw, Flat head screw driver and hammer? (not really)  Any pics of perches without cylinders in them? Thanks,
> *



I just cut the top off with a cut off wheel :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Finished the 95 and up A arms I was working on.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=470769&st=0#

They are for sale if anybody is interested pm me.


----------



## JerzeyDevil

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 22 2009, 03:58 PM~13658456
> *I just cut the top off with a cut off wheel :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah... I was wondering if it would it work if i did that. What you do about your tabs? you have any pics?


----------



## Psycho631

the tabs inside the frame? Their just fine rite were they are :biggrin:


----------



## JerzeyDevil

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 23 2009, 04:43 PM~13670045
> *the tabs inside the frame? Their just fine rite were they are :biggrin:
> *


You just left them there?


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by JerzeyDevil_@Apr 23 2009, 07:44 PM~13670067
> *You just left them there?
> *



of corse, Ive never cut them out on any of the cars Ive juiced


----------



## JerzeyDevil

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 23 2009, 04:50 PM~13670131
> *of corse, Ive never cut them out on any of the cars Ive juiced
> *


Thanks for your help, I am going to go the same route...


----------



## Guest

*can i use my yoke from a 95 tc and put it on a 94 tc driveshaft? i know the 95 tc yoke is bigger then the 94 tc yoke, hence why i dont just put the whole 94 tc driveshaft in it, but does anyone know if the u-joint are different? driveshaft same length?*


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 21 2009, 08:42 AM~13640432
> *what size cylinders you got in the back....
> *


14's


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Apr 22 2009, 05:12 PM~13657331
> *i got a 98 linc town car and i dont wanna shave the calipers to put thirteens on it or spacers but i heard i can swap out the front end suspension with an 85 lincolln town car and it will be perfect?
> *


98 Thru 02 TownCar Spindle Swap


----------



## Psycho631

How do you put in new upper a-arm bushings, do you need a press? I just tried to get them in and freakin seems impossable


----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## JerzeyDevil

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 25 2009, 06:19 PM~13688501
> *How do you put in new upper a-arm bushings, do you need a press? I just tried to get them in and freakin seems impossable
> *


I use a ball joint press... its like a big c clamp with different size cups. You should be able to rent them at Autozone or Advance Auto parts.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Apr 25 2009, 09:39 AM~13685348
> *can i use my yoke from a 95 tc and put it on a 94 tc driveshaft? i know the 95 tc yoke is bigger then the 94 tc yoke, hence why i dont just put the whole 94 tc driveshaft in it, but does anyone know if the u-joint are different? driveshaft same length?
> *


i tried doing it anyways, and it cant be done, here is some information for those who may want to know

*the drive shaft from a 95-97 is not the same as 94 and older, the yoke from the 95-97 is bigger, also you cant change the yoke from a 95-97 driveshaft and put it on a 94 and older driveshaft, reason being that the u-joints are bigger on a 95-97 and it wont fit where the u-joints sit, and you cant put smaller u-joints on the 95-97 yoke because where the u-joint sit in the yoke is too big...*


----------



## FORGIVEN

swaping the suspension on my towncar again, the first time we did it it was cool for a while than my breaks went out i couldnt brake or bleed them? my abs light came on even thou the swap came with abs? what can i do to prevent this from happening again?


----------



## I.C. Joker




----------



## 919ryder

:around:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 28 2009, 06:58 AM~13713482
> *:around:
> *


x2 

I almost wanted to backspin in the kitchen watching that video.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

k guys, quick question, just scrolled through the whole topic and didn't see anything on lowering the upper trailing arm mounts for 12's...i'm gonna be up grading soon, so if anyone has some pics, that would be bad ass...thanks!!!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 2 2009, 06:51 PM~13766868
> *k guys, quick question, just scrolled through the whole topic and didn't see anything on lowering the upper trailing arm mounts for 12's...i'm gonna be up grading soon, so if anyone has some pics, that would be bad ass...thanks!!!
> *


y do u have to lower the uppers? i got 12s on my tc with no arm modificatin


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 2 2009, 08:51 PM~13766868
> *k guys, quick question, just scrolled through the whole topic and didn't see anything on lowering the upper trailing arm mounts for 12's...i'm gonna be up grading soon, so if anyone has some pics, that would be bad ass...thanks!!!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414829#

I dropped my uppers 3"s and even with a tall stack of coils I could lock out 12"s. I do have both my upper and lowers extended though.


----------



## 98LOWLINC

i put the ball joint extenders on this weekend, what a pain in the was, wasnt just a bolt on, but it looks bad ass!


----------



## low707cutt

> _Originally posted by 98LOWLINC_@May 3 2009, 03:41 PM~13772292
> *i put the ball joint extenders on this weekend, what a pain in the was, wasnt just a bolt on, but it looks bad ass!
> 
> 
> *


looks good, did you just cut the sway bar mounts off to fit the nut.


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@May 3 2009, 08:02 PM~13772399
> *looks good, did you just cut the sway bar mounts off to fit the nut.
> *


yea and had to modify the ball joint extenders in two ways

one-if youre only gonna extend one inch, you need to cut the last hole off the extender so it doesnt hit your cylinder

two- the drill holes didnt line up so i had to modify them to fit.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by 98LOWLINC_@May 3 2009, 07:12 PM~13773452
> *yea and had to modify the ball joint extenders in two ways
> 
> one-if youre only gonna extend one inch, you need to cut the last hole off the extender so it doesnt hit your cylinder
> 
> two- the drill holes didnt line up so i had to modify them to fit.
> *


Where do you pick yours up at ????


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 4 2009, 08:49 PM~13783656
> *Where do you pick yours up at ????
> *


black magic


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 98LOWLINC_@May 3 2009, 09:12 PM~13773452
> *yea and had to modify the ball joint extenders in two ways
> 
> one-if youre only gonna extend one inch, you need to cut the last hole off the extender so it doesnt hit your cylinder
> 
> two- the drill holes didnt line up so i had to modify them to fit.
> *


*i know you have to shave some piece off to have em at 1 inch but you dont have to cut the whole hole off the 2inch, and are you sure the other part isnt bent because those holes should line up perfectly without any mods*


----------



## Badass94Cad

Guys, I got this '98 Town Car recently with only 88,000 miles on it, and I noticed it totally sucks gas. :0 I was playing around with the digital dash to figure out the tripometer so I could calculate mileage, and the digital fuel economy gauge says average of 13.5mpg!?!?!?! :angry: WTF!!!

I mean, it's bad enough this car is a total dog compared to my Cadillacs, but with 4 valves/cylinder, 8 coils, direct port injection, and overdrive transmission, I would expect to receive AT LEAST the EPA estimate of 18 mpg (they say 18 city/25 highway). What gives? Anybody else get shit mileage? It's not even juiced, and sitting on stock tires! :uh: I could drop my buddy's 455 in there, have twice the power and still get 13.5mpg. :buttkick:


----------



## Guest

*maybe it needs a tune-up*


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 5 2009, 01:29 PM~13791235
> *Guys, I got this '98 Town Car recently with only 88,000 miles on it, and I noticed it totally sucks gas. :0  I was playing around with the digital dash to figure out the tripometer so I could calculate mileage, and the digital fuel economy gauge says average of 13.5mpg!?!?!?! :angry:  WTF!!!
> 
> I mean, it's bad enough this car is a total dog compared to my Cadillacs, but with 4 valves/cylinder, 8 coils, direct port injection, and overdrive transmission, I would expect to receive AT LEAST the EPA estimate of 18 mpg (they say 18 city/25 highway).  What gives?  Anybody else get shit mileage?  It's not even juiced, and sitting on stock tires! :uh:  I could drop my buddy's 455 in there, have twice the power and still get 13.5mpg. :buttkick:
> *



I got 22mpg city before I jucied it and now I get 19


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@May 5 2009, 10:02 AM~13789282
> *i know you have to shave some piece off to have em at 1 inch but you dont have to cut the whole hole off the 2inch, and are you sure the other part isnt bent because those holes should line up perfectly without any mods
> *


maybe so but i made it work though :biggrin:


----------



## 84juicedbox

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 5 2009, 01:29 PM~13791235
> *Guys, I got this '98 Town Car recently with only 88,000 miles on it, and I noticed it totally sucks gas. :0  I was playing around with the digital dash to figure out the tripometer so I could calculate mileage, and the digital fuel economy gauge says average of 13.5mpg!?!?!?! :angry:  WTF!!!
> 
> I mean, it's bad enough this car is a total dog compared to my Cadillacs, but with 4 valves/cylinder, 8 coils, direct port injection, and overdrive transmission, I would expect to receive AT LEAST the EPA estimate of 18 mpg (they say 18 city/25 highway).  What gives?  Anybody else get shit mileage?  It's not even juiced, and sitting on stock tires! :uh:  I could drop my buddy's 455 in there, have twice the power and still get 13.5mpg. :buttkick:
> *


ive got a 96 that get 12-13 miles to the gallon but i got a lead foot. if i try to take it easy it will go up to about 16-18. i took my cats out to.


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by 98LOWLINC_@May 3 2009, 04:41 PM~13772292
> *i put the ball joint extenders on this weekend, what a pain in the was, wasnt just a bolt on, but it looks bad ass!
> 
> 
> *


please tell me the cement block wasent your jack stand :angry:


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 5 2009, 10:29 AM~13791235
> *Guys, I got this '98 Town Car recently with only 88,000 miles on it, and I noticed it totally sucks gas. :0  I was playing around with the digital dash to figure out the tripometer so I could calculate mileage, and the digital fuel economy gauge says average of 13.5mpg!?!?!?! :angry:  WTF!!!
> 
> I mean, it's bad enough this car is a total dog compared to my Cadillacs, but with 4 valves/cylinder, 8 coils, direct port injection, and overdrive transmission, I would expect to receive AT LEAST the EPA estimate of 18 mpg (they say 18 city/25 highway).  What gives?  Anybody else get shit mileage?  It's not even juiced, and sitting on stock tires! :uh:  I could drop my buddy's 455 in there, have twice the power and still get 13.5mpg. :buttkick:
> *


i got a stock 96 for sale and ive been driving it for a while.. in the city it sucks like 13-14mpg but according to the computer on the highway i got like 25-26.. even my 91 low gets the same on the highway but i dont think its accurate because im runnin smaller wheels.. if your geting that shitty mileage id say somethin is wrong


----------



## Badass94Cad

I'm gonna fill it up, give it a bottle of injector cleaner, reset the tripometer, and check it out. It runs very smooth, with no hesitations. I have all the maintenance records for it too. I'll see how this engine was maintained before I start throwing parts at it.


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@May 5 2009, 11:13 PM~13797454
> *please tell me the cement block wasent your jack stand :angry:
> *


no way homie!!!!!  it was a makeshift bench to modify the extender :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Psycho631

can sombody post up a pic of the front sides of the frame reinforced, I just wanna know if you plate over all those holes


----------



## streetshow

DOING IT OVER :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2009, 06:33 PM~13846291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOING IT OVER  :biggrin:
> *


See you down south one of these days :biggrin: 

I got your guys beige box chev at my house getting some things redone :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Anybody change their exhaust on their Town Car? Mine has single :uh: and I want to swap on duals. I snuck underneath the car and saw I have 2 cats, with bolt-on flanges leading to a y-pipe and 1 muffler/tailpipe.

I figured I'd take off the Y and run duals back. What are people running for mufflers on these 4.6s? I don't want it super loud, so I'm just thinking some cheap turbo mufflers. Anybody have recommendations?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

put the 12's in the rear...i still can't drive with it locked up, i think im pushing the drive shat in to the tranny, makes a nasty humming sound...!!! 


:angry: :angry: :angry:

looks better parked though, but with the front extension, its still only slightly higher in the back now...!!! 

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 11 2009, 03:48 PM~13853584
> *put the 12's in the rear...i still can't drive with it locked up, i think im pushing the drive shat in to the tranny, makes a nasty humming sound...!!!
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> looks better parked though, but with the front extension, its still only slightly higher in the back now...!!!
> 
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


Do you have any pics of your car laid out?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 11 2009, 05:55 PM~13854830
> *Do you have any pics of your car laid out?
> *


still lays out the same...just up a lil higher now...!!!


----------



## TWEEDY

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

This is a question about a "stock" Lincoln, so for anybody with a "stock" one, or before they put juice in it...

I noticed from time to time that the compressor will kick on, even when the car is parked and not running for an hour or so. Is that normal? It seems to me that with the car off, the compressor should not run until the car is restarted? I feel like if I parked the car, say at the airport for a week, I could have a dead battery. 

Is this normal, or do I have an issue? :dunno:

Thanks!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 12 2009, 08:52 AM~13860620
> *This is a question about a "stock" Lincoln, so for anybody with a "stock" one, or before they put juice in it...
> 
> I noticed from time to time that the compressor will kick on, even when the car is parked and not running for an hour or so.  Is that normal?  It seems to me that with the car off, the compressor should not run until the car is restarted?  I feel like if I parked the car, say at the airport for a week, I could have a dead battery.
> 
> Is this normal, or do I have an issue? :dunno:
> 
> Thanks!
> *



sounds like an issue to me Jeff... but then again what do I know about towncars...


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 11 2009, 06:00 PM~13854889
> *still lays out the same...just up a lil higher now...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats close to what the rear was on mine. With 12"s and that much coil I needed to drop my upper mounts 3"s and extend the upper and lower trailing arms a little to keep the yoke from pushing into the trans and damaging the seal. I had adjustable arms so I just kept adjusting them out until the shaft stopped pushing into the trans when lokced up. Car would drive locked up fine after that without any other issues even at other ride heights.


----------



## KAKALAK

My homie just put 14"s on his 2000 towncar. He said the calipers had to be ground. Since they were ground he doesnt know if he ruined the calipers, strength wise. any input fellas?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 13 2009, 07:20 AM~13871573
> *My homie just put 14"s on his 2000 towncar. He said the calipers had to be ground. Since they were ground he doesnt know if he ruined the calipers, strength wise. any input fellas?
> *


Depends how bad he ground them down. A little skim job won't ruin anybody's holidays, but if he ground the shit out of them, I'd be looking for another option. :dunno:


----------



## nittygritty

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 11 2009, 01:23 PM~13853347
> *Anybody change their exhaust on their Town Car?  Mine has single :uh: and I want to swap on duals.  I snuck underneath the car and saw I have 2 cats, with bolt-on flanges leading to a y-pipe and 1 muffler/tailpipe.
> 
> I figured I'd take off the Y and run duals back.  What are people running for mufflers on these 4.6s?  I don't want it super loud, so I'm just thinking some cheap turbo mufflers.  Anybody have recommendations?
> *


I have duals on my 92 turned down before the rearend with just basic mufflers and it's not loud at all.I guess they are similar to a turbo muffler and you can barely hear it running.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@May 13 2009, 09:27 AM~13872148
> *I have duals on my 92 turned down before the rearend with just  basic mufflers and it's not loud at all.I guess they are similar to a turbo muffler and you can barely hear it running.
> *


 I'd like it to have a little rumble, but not obnoxious. I have headers and Flowmasters on my one Caddy, and the one I just sold had glasspacks. Those 4.6 Mustangs sound pretty good...they have a moan to them. I guess I'm looking to see if anybody has done anything similar with the Lincolns.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 13 2009, 10:21 AM~13872106
> *Depends how bad he ground them down.  A little skim job won't ruin anybody's holidays, but if he ground the shit out of them, I'd be looking for another option. :dunno:
> *


well he said that they were still rubbing the rim so I dont think hes went that far yet, he doesnt know much about the stuff.


----------



## StreetStyleJG

When I was 16 I had a 93 TC...the rear seemed to lock up higher than my 97 (both have factory shocks). Are the shocks any different or is there some other type I can use to get a little more lift out of the back without pushin the driveshaft in too much??


----------



## budgetblueoval

hay quick question for u guys. my 96 has a broken windshield and i got a 91 parts car layin around and the windshields look the same but and any one tell me for a fact that they are interchangeable....


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 13 2009, 02:25 PM~13874505
> *well he said that they were still rubbing the rim so I dont think hes went that far yet, he doesnt know much about the stuff.
> *


I had to ground quite a bit off my Fleetwood calipers. I think it just requires a little common sense. You certainly don't want to grind TOO much off the ears, and have them break off.


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 12 2009, 05:52 AM~13860620
> *This is a question about a "stock" Lincoln, so for anybody with a "stock" one, or before they put juice in it...
> 
> I noticed from time to time that the compressor will kick on, even when the car is parked and not running for an hour or so.  Is that normal?  It seems to me that with the car off, the compressor should not run until the car is restarted?  I feel like if I parked the car, say at the airport for a week, I could have a dead battery.
> 
> Is this normal, or do I have an issue? :dunno:
> 
> Thanks!
> *


I dont recall mine ever kicking on when the car is off, there is a shutoff for the comp in the trunk.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@May 14 2009, 12:26 PM~13884923
> *I dont recall mine ever kicking on when the car is off, there is a shutoff for the comp in the trunk.
> *


  

I've caught it happening 3 times, but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen when I'm not around. 

Is there a way to adjust the height in the rear, or is it a factory spec?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 14 2009, 01:02 PM~13885271
> *
> 
> I've caught it happening 3 times, but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen when I'm not around.
> 
> Is there a way to adjust the height in the rear, or is it a factory spec?
> *


*most likely what is happening if your compressor keep kicking in is that you may have a small leak in the bags, so the compressor kicks in to level it out. what i would do is turn the switch off for about a week and check if it drops... and you can swap out with springs if you dont wanna be messing with the air suspension, the ride is still really smooth with the springs*


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 4 2009, 11:46 PM~13185750
> *Cold Air Intake
> 
> From what I've been told, These can only be found on ebay. 50-75 bucks. Autzone also sells the Spectre ones for 40 but you have to buy the access angles.
> 
> (Comment by White link 93)
> The important part about this intake is the mass air senor right before the filter it must be inline or engine will cut-out!!! but spectra does make a mass air senor for fords that will work and the rest it universal and all can be bought at autozone or advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I couldn't find this kit on eBay. Anybody have a part number, application,...? :dunno:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 14 2009, 11:02 AM~13885271
> *
> 
> I've caught it happening 3 times, but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen when I'm not around.
> 
> Is there a way to adjust the height in the rear, or is it a factory spec?
> *


I dont think it can be adjusted, in my homies car we would let the comp fill the bags to the desired height and then shut it off. It will slowly get lower after a couple days. Like the other post said there could be a pin hole in a bag, i had a homie that put springs in the rear and he liked it.


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 15 2009, 02:12 PM~13896618
> *I couldn't find this kit on eBay.  Anybody have a part number, application,...? :dunno:
> *


there all over ebay. try just searching town car, intake.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 15 2009, 02:14 PM~13897181
> *there all over ebay. try just searching town car,  intake.
> *


Found it.


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@May 13 2009, 11:30 PM~13880471
> *hay quick question for u guys. my 96 has a broken windshield and i got a 91 parts car layin around and the windshields look the same but and any one tell me for a fact that they are interchangeable....
> *


*i think they are they have the same body just the front end and rear lights but other than that they is the same *


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## kustombuilder

My new linc. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

Were is the Air Suspension Switch and the Fuel Pump Shut-Off switch located at?


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 15 2009, 09:28 PM~13900300
> *Were is the Air Suspension Switch and the Fuel Pump Shut-Off switch located at?
> *



in the trunk


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@May 15 2009, 07:35 PM~13900359
> *in the trunk
> *


both?


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 15 2009, 08:39 PM~13900408
> *both?
> *


Should be one on each side and nearly the same location by the trunk hinges


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+May 15 2009, 09:28 PM~13900300-->
> 
> 
> 
> Were is the dead bodies at?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Psycho631_@May 15 2009, 09:35 PM~13900359
> *in the trunk
> *






:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 16 2009, 12:18 PM~13905434-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latin Thug_@May 16 2009, 11:54 AM~13905255
> *Should be one on each side and nearly the same location by the trunk hinges
> *


  thx bro.


----------



## JUNKYARDDOG

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 11 2009, 03:23 PM~13853347
> *Anybody change their exhaust on their Town Car?  Mine has single :uh: and I want to swap on duals.  I snuck underneath the car and saw I have 2 cats, with bolt-on flanges leading to a y-pipe and 1 muffler/tailpipe.
> 
> I figured I'd take off the Y and run duals back.  What are people running for mufflers on these 4.6s?  I don't want it super loud, so I'm just thinking some cheap turbo mufflers.  Anybody have recommendations?
> *


simple way,
Buy an H-pipe $60
Gaskets (2) $4
driver side hangers, (1 center, 1 rear) They bolt to the frame. (junkyard item) $5 to $10 for the pair.
Driver side muffler and tail pipe assembly. The factory one is 1 piece. (price depends on what you want, new used etc.) 

I got a nice used factory muffler and tail pipe from a parts car along with the hangers. I dont want anything loud, so it will work for me.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by JUNKYARDDOG_@May 16 2009, 07:52 PM~13907663
> *simple way,
> Buy an H-pipe $60
> Gaskets (2) $4
> driver side hangers, (1 center, 1 rear) They bolt to the frame.  (junkyard item) $5 to $10 for the pair.
> Driver side muffler and tail pipe assembly. The factory one is 1 piece. (price depends on what you want, new used etc.)
> 
> I got a nice used factory muffler and tail pipe from a parts car along with the hangers. I dont want anything loud, so it will work for me.
> *


I guess you didn't read my post. :uh: I don't want factory exhaust. I'm just looking to hear what actually sounds "good" on these cars. I don't want it to whine like a turbine or something.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 16 2009, 02:18 PM~13905434
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JUNKYARDDOG

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 18 2009, 09:19 AM~13918536
> *I guess you didn't read my post. :uh:  I don't want factory exhaust.  I'm just looking to hear what actually sounds "good" on these cars.  I don't want it to whine like a turbine or something.
> *


 :uh: You said you have single, want dual, and dont want it loud. I told you what was needed for duals that arent loud. so yeah I read your post.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 11 2009, 03:23 PM~13853347
> *Anybody change their exhaust on their Town Car?  Mine has single :uh: and I want to swap on duals.  I snuck underneath the car and saw I have 2 cats, with bolt-on flanges leading to a y-pipe and 1 muffler/tailpipe.
> 
> I figured I'd take off the Y and run duals back.  What are people running for mufflers on these 4.6s?  I don't want it super loud, so I'm just thinking some cheap turbo mufflers.  Anybody have recommendations?
> *


Turbo mufflers are loud, just not *super loud*. I want some rumble, not stock silence. Thanks anyway for your help. I think I'm just going with glasspacks. They seem to sound the best on these cars from both the feedback I've received, as well as the vids I saw on Youtube.


----------



## excalibur

my friend cheeks (the panty dropper car) has magnaflows that dump at the rear axle. nice little rumble, but not loud.


----------



## excalibur

does anyone know if a late model (98-00) steering wheels will fit onto a 94 and under car? I like the newer town car wheels, but dont know if it will work.


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 19 2009, 11:43 AM~13932386
> *Turbo mufflers are loud, just not super loud.  I want some rumble, not stock silence.  Thanks anyway for your help.  I think I'm just going with glasspacks.  They seem to sound the best on these cars from both the feedback I've received, as well as the vids I saw on Youtube.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: no cats with glasspacks


----------



## Psycho631

50 series flowmaster









[/IMG]


----------



## luizg69

NEED SOME HELP!!!!!
I got a 98 TC and traccion cotrol ligth come on so the abs,the car drives and stops just fine. ANY HELP WHY THIS HAPPEN PLZ......


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by white link 93+May 19 2009, 06:18 PM~13937868-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  no cats with glasspacks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll probably save the cats so I can pass inspection (it's a daily, after all!), and just go from the cat flanges back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 06:47 PM~13938230
> *50 series flowmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-luizg69_@May 20 2009, 12:54 AM~13942698
> *NEED SOME HELP!!!!!
> I got a  98 TC and  traccion cotrol ligth come on so the abs,the  car drives and stops just fine. ANY HELP WHY THIS HAPPEN PLZ......
> *


I make no claim to being a Lincoln expert, but in my Cadillacs, that means a wheel speed sensor has gone bad. You can probably run the code and it should tell you which one.

That's my best educated guess...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@May 20 2009, 12:54 AM~13942698
> *NEED SOME HELP!!!!!
> I got a  98 TC and  traccion cotrol ligth come on so the abs,the  car drives and stops just fine. ANY HELP WHY THIS HAPPEN PLZ......
> *


*alot of times that also happens when you have a different set of wheels on it confusing the computer*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

b4








after

great thread fellaz


----------



## MalibuLou

1994 lincoln town car runs well 133k miles four door automatic has some dents paint is good interior is in good shape only $850 give me a call 909-438-8175 located in so.cal


----------



## justin200028540

has anybody ever reused the factory pre amp on a set of 6x9 by bypassing the factory wiring? any info would be helpful.


----------



## ssilly

IM THINKING ABOUT BUYING (WELL I AM) A 1998- 2002 LINCOLN TOWNCAR. WHAT KIND OF MODS. DO YOU DO?
I KNOW YOU HAVE TO DO A SPINDAL SWAP
WHAT ELSE IS THERE IF YALL CAN HELP ME??
I JUST WANT TO LAY/PLAY A LIL... I DONT ANT TO HOPP IT THAT MUCH ITS GONNA BE MY FIRST LOWRIDER CAR, THANX


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@May 21 2009, 02:58 PM~13959435
> *IM THINKING ABOUT BUYING (WELL I AM) A 1998- 2002 LINCOLN TOWNCAR. WHAT KIND OF MODS. DO YOU DO?
> I KNOW YOU HAVE TO DO A SPINDAL SWAP
> WHAT ELSE IS THERE IF YALL CAN HELP ME??
> I JUST WANT TO LAY/PLAY A LIL... I DONT ANT TO HOPP IT THAT MUCH ITS GONNA BE MY FIRST LOWRIDER CAR,  THANX
> *


I think if you go pack to page 1, this thread is pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## luizg69

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+May 20 2009, 07:00 AM~13944284-->
> 
> 
> 
> I make no claim to being a Lincoln expert, but in my Cadillacs, that means a wheel speed sensor has gone bad.  You can probably run the code and it should tell you which one.
> 
> That's my best educated guess...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie im gonna try :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stunta_@May 20 2009, 10:40 AM~13946156
> *alot of times that also happens when you have a different set of wheels on it confusing the computer
> *


i have 14 chinas with 175/75/14 all around


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@May 21 2009, 07:20 PM~13962257
> *i have 14 chinas with 175/75/14 all around
> *


Thats where your fucked homie! Lincoln is even telling you 13's are the way to roll!


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 21 2009, 09:09 PM~13963240
> *Thats where your fucked homie!  Lincoln is even telling you 13's are the way to roll!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

quick question. wanting my town car lower. its sitting on stock suspension at the moment but i wanna know what size coils i can replace my rear with to make the ass go down some but not with having no coil at all. same goes for the front.

and another question is anybody got some extended uppers for a 92 for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 19 2009, 04:02 PM~13935518
> *does anyone know if a late model (98-00) steering wheels will fit onto a 94 and under car?  I like the newer town car wheels, but dont know if it will work.
> *


 anyone???


----------



## budgetblueoval

can anybody tell me with pics hopefuly where the motor is that controls the blending door.. my shit is stuck on hot and i think thats the prob


----------



## BIG_LOS

anybody have one of these laying around or know where i can get one.my 97 tc doesnt have one and i want one.im talking about the engine cover.


----------



## Double Ease

I thought I'd post these for those of you that were wondering about the aluminum cross member on the newer Town Cars. This is underneath an '08 Crown Victoria, but its all the same.


----------



## Badass94Cad

I just received my air filter kit. I orders a blue one since I have a blue car. 2 elbows are blue, 1 is red, and 1 tube is black. WTF. Fuckin eGay fucking shitty fucking cheapo fuckin deals. :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 29 2009, 12:22 AM~14032370
> *I thought I'd post these for those of you that were wondering about the aluminum cross member on the newer Town Cars.  This is underneath an '08 Crown Victoria, but its all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So whats the problem with these? It can still be juiced :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 29 2009, 09:32 AM~14034746
> *I just received my air filter kit.  I orders a blue one since I have a blue car.  2 elbows are blue, 1 is red, and 1 tube is black.  WTF.  Fuckin eGay fucking shitty fucking cheapo fuckin deals. :uh: :buttkick:
> *


damn, now that is just plain ghey. :angry:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@May 29 2009, 07:34 PM~14040532
> *So whats the problem with these? It can still be juiced :biggrin:
> *


yes they can, but the offset is wide as hell, your wheels stick out, its like putting reversed spoked wheels on a 4x4 s10 blazer, it looks nasty as fuck...!!!

2004 n up, you HAVE to do a frame swap to look good...!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad

Well, I swapped on the intake this weekend. Man, what's up with those 2 clips that hold the bracket to the inner fender? :angry: The 2-sided plastic and metal and rubber isolators...Gawddamn what a PITA those were. 1 broke, and the other had to be cut with a damn hacksaw!!! :uh: But the new piece fits well. 

I also got the duals done...24" Thrush glasspacks. It's actually louder than I had expected, but sounds very deep and mean. :0


----------



## Badass94Cad

UP :thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout

.l;',;,l;
mk';mkijp[iu0o]j


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jun 4 2009, 05:15 PM~14095690
> *.l;',;,l;
> mk';mkijp[iu0o]j
> *


:scrutinize: you good homie?  :biggrin:


----------



## 4doormafia

some pics of my 2000 Town Car


----------



## TWEEDY

Bump, been awhile since i visited this topic. kinda missed you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

What kind of aftermarket grille options are there? E&G?

My stupid chromed plastic is kind of bubbling and peeling in a couple spots. :tears:


----------



## bigbody93

HAS ANYONE HAD A PROBLEM WITH STARTING THERE TOWNCAR, I HAVE A 98 & CAN'T GET IT TO START SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE I NEED TO RIDE.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jun 5 2009, 08:28 AM~14102224
> *HAS ANYONE HAD A PROBLEM WITH STARTING THERE TOWNCAR, I HAVE A 98 & CAN'T GET IT TO START SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE I NEED TO RIDE.
> *


Mine sometimes cranks but doesn't catch, so I'll stop and crank it again. Weird.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jun 5 2009, 08:28 AM~14102224
> *HAS ANYONE HAD A PROBLEM WITH STARTING THERE TOWNCAR, I HAVE A 98 & CAN'T GET IT TO START SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE I NEED TO RIDE.
> *


*it can a number of things, starter,fuel pump, sensor (witch i think is more likely). is your check engine light on? if it is, get diagnosed with a scanner, you can get it diagnosed at autozone or OReilly's and go from there.*


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 5 2009, 06:40 AM~14102283
> *it can a number of things, starter,fuel pump, sensor (witch i think is more likely). is your check engine light on? if it is, get diagnosed with a scanner, you can get it diagnosed at autozone or OReilly's and go from there.
> *


MY HOMIE TOLD ME THE SAME THING ABOUT THE FUEL PUMP & SENSOR SOMETIMES IT WILL START & SOMETIMES IT DOES'T IT'S TO THE POINT WHERE MY BATTERY GOES DEAD :angry: THAT'S NOT GOOD BUT I'M AT HOME SO I'M NOT ON STUCK.


----------



## ssilly

My moms escalade had this problem ^^^^ where it wouldnt start I changed the battery nutting took it to the caddilac shop they said it was the starter changed it, now it starts, same with my fleetwood it wouldn't start changed the starter and it turned on


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jun 5 2009, 09:51 AM~14102336
> *MY HOMIE TOLD ME THE SAME THING ABOUT THE FUEL PUMP & SENSOR SOMETIMES IT WILL START & SOMETIMES IT DOES'T IT'S TO THE POINT WHERE MY BATTERY GOES DEAD :angry: THAT'S NOT GOOD BUT I'M AT HOME SO I'M NOT ON STUCK.
> *


My old Caddy did that sometimes if I didn't have much gas in it (under 1/4 tank) and I was on a slope or had the ass dumped.
I'd lock up the back and dump the front and it would start right up everytime. :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jun 4 2009, 05:11 PM~14096093
> *:scrutinize: you good homie?    :biggrin:
> *


:yes: HOMIE :yes:


----------



## bigbody93

I''L CHECK THE STARTER CAUSE I HAVE A HALF A TAKE OF FUEL & DOEST HAVE HYDRAULICS ON IT SO THE BACK END IS NOT LOW,THANKS FOR THE HELP MY LIL PEOPLES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jun 6 2009, 08:05 AM~14110638
> *I''L CHECK THE STARTER CAUSE I HAVE A HALF A TAKE OF FUEL & DOEST HAVE HYDRAULICS ON IT SO THE BACK END IS NOT LOW,THANKS FOR THE HELP MY LIL PEOPLES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*does da car turn off on you, or stall?*


----------



## bigbody93

STARTS,BUT TURNS OFF.


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jun 6 2009, 09:46 AM~14110884
> *STARTS,BUT TURNS OFF.
> *


*chekc you fuel pressure...or fuel relay.. i can assure you its not the starter,,, when the car has started the starters job is done.. but like you said it turns on then shuts off.. check on back of the upper platium theres a vaccum hose there if its fuk up it would do that tooo starts but dont stay on unless you keep your foot on the gas petal..* :0 :0


----------



## bigbody93

NO FOOT ON THE GAS PETAL,JUST TURN THE KEY.


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jun 6 2009, 10:11 AM~14110989
> *NO FOOT ON THE GAS PETAL,JUST TURN THE KEY.
> *


*once it starts have you tried keeping the foot on the gas pedalpressing down enought to keep it runnin but if you realease the gas pedal it shuts off try check your pcv hose on your left side valve cove next to ac.. and below heater hoses...that runs to your back plattum those get to get a tiny hole and it will start but turn back off.. im sure you got the 4.6.. when it was running good did it have a misfire or a winny noise from the engine??? one more thing have you check your security system if its flashing??*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jun 6 2009, 09:46 AM~14110884
> *STARTS,BUT TURNS OFF.
> *


*if it starts then turns off its not your starter, like chamuco said check your fuel pressure, your fuel pump may be going out, or your fuel filter can be clogged with dirt..*


----------



## bigbody93

THE FUEL PUMP IS IN THE GAS TANK? WHAT ABOUT THE FUEL FILTER.


----------



## Guest

*yes sir the fuel is in the gas tank, and the fuel filter is under the car, i dont remember if under the left or right side, just follow the fuel lines from the gas tank and you'll see it.*


----------



## Psycho631

check vacume lines, I had the same problem after I put on my intake and I left one little hose disconected and it would start then turn right off, so I would start there. Fuel filter is on the driver side frame rail by the back door :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jun 6 2009, 07:46 AM~14110884
> *STARTS,BUT TURNS OFF.
> *


try upgrading gas from unleaded t premium i had the same problem i changed relays,sensors n furl pump n still had the problem until i upgraded gas n it worked for me


----------



## bigbody93

GOING TO CHECK FUEL FILLTER TODAY.


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 6 2009, 04:47 PM~14113369
> *check vacume lines, I had the same problem after I put on my intake and I left one little hose disconected and it would start then turn right off, so I would start there. Fuel filter is on the driver side frame rail by the back door :biggrin:
> *


PICS OF THE FUEL FILTER DONT SEE IT.


----------



## bigbody93

TTT


----------



## Guest

*did a quick google and dis is what i found, shouldnt be too hard to find it homie*  

"The fuel filter is located downstream of the electric fuel pump and is mounted on the underbody.

You will see two clips, one on each end, on the fuel line. Pull the clips out and the lines will separate from the filter ends. Push the lines on the new filter and insert the new clips that come with the new filter."


----------



## bigbody93

thanks homie now i see it on the right side going to get a new one today & see if it works.


----------



## lincolnvic2000

MY 2000 had the same prob all i did was change the fuel pump relay and it has been fine ever since


----------



## loridaimpala

i had the same problem with mine not starting and my neighbor works for ford he said the battery has to but out a certain amount of volts to work the computer it will crank all day till the battery is dead and not start if it does not have enough volts to run the computer thats what i found and i have a 95


----------



## SHOWTIME916

IM HAVING A HUGE PROBLEM FINDING THESE... :uh: 

Does anyone know where I can order bushings for my 95 towncar rear end?? The ones that go to the upper trailing arms?

Ive called kragen, napa, autozone, and the dealerships. No one has them.. Even energy suspension.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 11 2009, 01:07 PM~14160866
> *IM HAVING A HUGE PROBLEM FINDING THESE... :uh:
> 
> Does anyone know where I can order bushings for my 95 towncar rear end?? The ones that go to the upper trailing arms?
> 
> Ive called kragen, napa, autozone, and the dealerships. No one has them.. Even energy suspension.
> *


*this is what i found for a 93 TC should be the same upper trailing arms and bushings, maybe these part numbers below can lead you in the right direction *  




If upper arm rear bushing is to be replaced, use Suspension Bushing Service Set T79P-5638-A and Rear Axle Control Arm Bushing Tools T86P-5638-AH and the following procedure: 
Place the upper arm rear bushing remover tool in position, and pull bushing out. Using Suspension Bushing Service Set T79P-5638-A install bushing assembly into bushing ear of rear axle assembly.


----------



## Guest

*here is a link to the part but it dont have any pics, maybe you can call em up n see what they say*




https://fordspecialtools.com/Detail.aspx?id=156&cid=11


----------



## buffitout

QUESTION
THERES A 90-97 TC ON HERE IONO EXACTLY WITH 10" CYLINDERS UP FRONT, I'M WONDERING IF IT WAS HIM PUTTING THE 10S UP FRONT THAT GAVE HIM THE EXTRA LIFT OR IS SOMETHING FABBED SO THEY DO WHAT THEY DOOO


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jun 11 2009, 04:04 PM~14162512
> *QUESTION
> THERES A 90-97 TC ON HERE IONO EXACTLY WITH 10" CYLINDERS UP FRONT, I'M WONDERING IF IT WAS HIM PUTTING THE 10S UP FRONT THAT GAVE HIM THE EXTRA LIFT OR IS SOMETHING FABBED SO THEY DO WHAT THEY DOOO
> *


*he definately had to fab something up or buy some aftermarket stuff, the 10s alone wont give you that much lift, i would say he had extended arms with some sort of aftermarket or modified spindles..*


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 11 2009, 01:26 PM~14162135
> *here is a link to the part but it dont have any pics, maybe you can call em up n see what they say
> https://fordspecialtools.com/Detail.aspx?id=156&cid=11
> *


Thanks man, i appreciate the help. My boy was telling me that it should be the same as the trailing arm bushings. I wasnt sure. I always thought they were bigger on the bottom.


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 11 2009, 04:19 PM~14162685
> *he definately had to fab something up or buy some aftermarket stuff, the 10s alone wont give you that much lift, i would say he had extended arms with some sort of aftermarket or modified spindles..
> *


 LOOKS LIKE I'LL BE GOING WITH CHROME 8'S + 2" EXTENSION


----------



## bigbody93

my car still wont start going to the shop.


----------



## Guest

*damn dat sux homie, tell em to run a scanner diagnostic test to check all da sensors, and do a fuel pressure check*


----------



## bigbody93

$55.00 bucks for the diagnostic test & i have to get it towed.


----------



## bigbody93

What is that plastic piece under the car by the trunk floor. :dunno:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jun 13 2009, 07:31 AM~14178131
> *What is that plastic piece under the car by the trunk floor. :dunno:
> *


A RE YOU TALKING ABOUT THE CAP PEICE?


----------



## bigbody93

I guess so what is it for.


----------



## buffitout

WILL 95-97 FRONT CLIP BOLT RIGHT ONTO A 92 AND SAME GOES FOR REAR BUMPER AND REAR LIGHT BAR.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jun 12 2009, 04:56 PM~14174681
> *$55.00 bucks for the diagnostic test & i have to get it towed.
> *


WHEN YOU FIND OUT, POST UP IN HERE WHATS WRONG WITH IT..


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## SHOWTIME916

If I use 14 inch strokes in the back, do i need to extend my lower trailing arms at all?

I saw this lincoln with 12's and his trailing arms are fucked up, because they hit the rear end. :uh: Its all rigged.


----------



## Glassed Out

DOES ANY ONE HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THERE TRANSMISSON LEAKING OUT THE REAR SEAL. I REPLACED IT AND ITS STILL LEAKING. THE REASON I ASK HERE IS BECAUSE WHE THE CAR IS LOCKED UP THE DRIVE SHAFT IS IN THE TRANSMISSION AS FAR AS IT WILL GO. I THINK IT MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WITH THAT, ALSO ITS A 93 TOWN CAR. ANY HELP WOULD BE APRICIATED.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Your probably over locking the rear and pushing the yoke too far into the trans and damaging the seal. If you shortened your shaft then it may be pulling to far out when layed out which will also wear the seal out. Finaly there may be a plug on the back of the yoke thats leaking. Need more info if that doesn't help you.


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 16 2009, 09:52 AM~14205867
> *Your probably over locking the rear and pushing the yoke too far into the trans and damaging the seal. If you shortened your shaft then it may be pulling to far out when layed out which will also wear the seal out. Finaly there may be a plug on the back of the yoke thats leaking. Need more info if that doesn't help you.
> *


EVEN AFTER I CHANGED THE SEAL IT WAS STILL LEAKING. THE CAR ONLY LEAKS WHEN IT IS IN DRIVE OTHER THAN THAT IT IS OK


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jun 16 2009, 12:01 PM~14205943
> *EVEN AFTER I CHANGED THE SEAL IT WAS STILL LEAKING. THE CAR ONLY LEAKS WHEN IT IS IN DRIVE OTHER THAN THAT IT IS OK
> *


*you sure you put the seal all the way in? or didnt damage it while putting it in? and i always put some silicone around it just to give a lil exra sealant*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 16 2009, 11:47 AM~14205820
> *If I use 14 inch strokes in the back, do i need to extend my lower trailing arms at all?
> 
> I saw this lincoln with 12's  and his trailing arms are fucked up, because they hit the rear end. :uh: Its all rigged.
> *


* the lowers will keep your back tires centered with the body when locked up and keep your driveshaft from going in while locked up, i would get adjustable lowers if you dont like how the tires pull in when locked up, and a slip yoke for the driveshaft if you plan on hopping the adjustable lowers will change your pivot point *


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 16 2009, 12:22 PM~14206143
> * the lowers will keep your back tires centered with the body when locked up and keep your driveshaft from going in while locked up, i would get adjustable lowers if you dont like how the tires pull in when locked up, and a slip yoke for the driveshaft if you plan on hopping the adjustable lowers will change your pivot point
> *


CAN I GET THE LOWERS WITH THE ADJUSTABLE MOUNTS AND STILL ADJUST IT SO I CAN LAY ALL THE WAY WITHOUT MY REAREND BEING PUSHED ALLLLLLLLLL THE WAY BACK STOPPING THE CAR TO GO LOWER AND ADJUST FARTHER TO GET SOME MORE INCHES IN THE REAR?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 16 2009, 10:22 AM~14206143
> * the lowers will keep your back tires centered with the body when locked up and keep your driveshaft from going in while locked up, i would get adjustable lowers if you dont like how the tires pull in when locked up, and a slip yoke for the driveshaft if you plan on hopping the adjustable lowers will change your pivot point
> *


My homie said the same thing, to get adjustable uppers and lowers for the lincoln, and run shocks. 

I dont think i can run shocks with 14s though. i thought those were just good for 12's?


----------



## RUBIO1987

Need help got a 98 tc do u have to drop the lower a arms to put coils thanks


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jun 16 2009, 09:48 AM~14205831
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THERE TRANSMISSON LEAKING OUT THE REAR SEAL. I REPLACED IT AND ITS STILL LEAKING. THE REASON I ASK HERE IS BECAUSE WHE THE CAR IS LOCKED UP THE DRIVE SHAFT IS IN THE TRANSMISSION AS FAR AS IT WILL GO. I THINK IT MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WITH THAT, ALSO ITS A 93 TOWN CAR. ANY HELP WOULD BE APRICIATED.
> *


 :dunno: my drive shaft and tranny do the same thing and has been of years. only mine dosent leak,, do u drive fully locked up all the time or somethin


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 16 2009, 12:40 PM~14206326
> *My homie said the same thing, to get adjustable uppers and lowers for the lincoln, and run shocks.
> 
> I dont think i can run shocks with 14s though. i thought those were just good for 12's?
> *


*depends on how much coil you have, if you have 2-3 rings and lay slammed out back then you probably can run the shocks on 14s just depends on how much coil you're using*


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jun 16 2009, 11:48 AM~14205831
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THERE TRANSMISSON LEAKING OUT THE REAR SEAL. I REPLACED IT AND ITS STILL LEAKING. THE REASON I ASK HERE IS BECAUSE WHE THE CAR IS LOCKED UP THE DRIVE SHAFT IS IN THE TRANSMISSION AS FAR AS IT WILL GO. I THINK IT MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WITH THAT, ALSO ITS A 93 TOWN CAR. ANY HELP WOULD BE APRICIATED.
> *


*i bet you that its your tail housing bushing its fukc up already... you need to get another good tail housing with a new seal.. you probably fuk up your output shaft now instead of being straigth back it wabbles and causing your seal to rip.. due to lockin your car high and pushing in the drive line*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jun 16 2009, 12:30 PM~14206225
> *CAN I GET THE LOWERS WITH THE ADJUSTABLE MOUNTS AND STILL ADJUST IT SO I CAN LAY ALL THE WAY WITHOUT MY REAREND BEING PUSHED ALLLLLLLLLL THE WAY BACK STOPPING THE CAR TO GO LOWER AND ADJUST FARTHER TO GET SOME MORE INCHES IN THE REAR?
> *


*yea you can get lowers with da adustable mounts, and you can lay all the way and lock up too to get more inches in the rear you gon need some adustable uppers with drop mounts and you're gonna have to play with how much you adjust the extension so the pinion angle stays straight when dropped and locked up*


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 19 2009, 06:53 AM~14237454
> *depends on how much coil you have, if you have 2-3 rings and lay slammed out back then you probably can run the shocks on 14s just depends on how much coil you're using
> *


thanks man i think im gonna do 16s now.


----------



## UCE(NC)

TTT FOR THIS THREAD ,,,,,,,,


----------



## BIG L.A

good info here doin my first tc and this shit isnt as simple as a g-body lil more work but no big deal with all the info i know all the probs to look for good lookin out to everybody


----------



## BIG L.A

what tire preasure is good for a tc on 13s


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jun 23 2009, 04:06 PM~14274528
> *what tire preasure is good for a tc on 13s
> *


*i put 50-55 PSI on all 4 of my tires*


----------



## BIG L.A

shit i put 35 and it just look too low


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jun 23 2009, 04:29 PM~14274748
> *shit i put 35 and it just look too low
> *


*yea i would put at least 50 PSI you gotta remember thats its a big car with little tires, the recommended PSI that it says on the tire doesnt apply anymore once its on a big car like a TC *


----------



## BIG L.A

cool ill try that tomorrow i got a lil vibration so i was gonna try the tire preasure befor i get them balanced


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

can you modify a 90s frame to fit under a 2000???

anyone try this??

thanks!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 23 2009, 07:35 PM~14276544
> *can you modify a 90s frame to fit under a 2000???
> 
> anyone try this??
> 
> thanks!!
> *


i believe thats exactly what gets done...!!!


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 23 2009, 02:33 PM~14274784
> *yea i would put at least 50 PSI you gotta remember thats its a big car with little tires, the recommended PSI that it says on the tire doesnt apply anymore once its on a big car like a TC
> *


i put 50 to try it out and a hell of alot better i might put 52 to go half way but its way better thanks homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631

what is the size of the caliper bolts for the front on a 96? I took a quick look at it today and it looked like a regular bolt and not a allen key like on gm's


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 24 2009, 05:17 PM~14286931
> *what is the size of the caliper bolts for the front on a 96? I took a quick look at it today and it looked like a regular bolt and not a allen key like on gm's
> *


ill look when i get some time bro, i got mine taken apart.


----------



## BIG L.A

ok i been all over L.I.L readin up on town cars this is my first t.c and its some new shit for me i have a 93 so when i get 90 a-arms can i keep my spindle and cut the piece that the sway bar link go to or do i gotta change all that shit also do i get the 90 t.c unbreakables or the chevy truck


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jun 24 2009, 10:35 PM~14290706
> *ok i been all over L.I.L readin up on town cars this is my first t.c and its some new shit for me i have a 93 so when i get 90 a-arms can i keep my spindle and cut the piece that the sway bar link go to or do i gotta change all that shit also do i get the 90 t.c unbreakables or the chevy truck
> *


hit up outhopu on here, hell tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## BIG L.A

clean homie


----------



## lincolnswanga

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 25 2009, 10:03 PM~14302056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  that looks badazz


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Thanks guys, im gonna paint a few more things and then put the chrome cool flex hoses on it


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 23 2009, 04:35 PM~14276544
> *can you modify a 90s frame to fit under a 2000???
> 
> anyone try this??
> 
> thanks!!
> *



anybody? :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 26 2009, 01:03 AM~14302056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you took the engine out right??


----------



## Badass94Cad

Where is the blower motor? Is it behind the washer fluid reservoir? It's pitch black, raining, thunder and lightning right now, so I can't see that well, but my fan isn't working. :uh:

What else could it be, besides the blower and wiring? Is there a relay or a resistor that goes bad in these cars?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 26 2009, 05:36 PM~14309050
> *Where is the blower motor?  Is it behind the washer fluid reservoir?  It's pitch black, raining, thunder and lightning right now, so I can't see that well, but my fan isn't working. :uh:
> 
> What else could it be, besides the blower and wiring?  Is there a relay or a resistor that goes bad in these cars?
> 
> 
> *


*i heard it has a resistor dat fucks up due to overheating, but dont quote me on dat, im not too sure, just wat i heard before...*


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 26 2009, 03:31 PM~14309001
> *you took the engine out right??
> *


Not yet, I decided im gonna lift it with a cherry picker a couple inches when i strap and paint the belly. Im worried about the harnessess and shit. I have to smog it, and if a check engine light comes on, i wont pass.. 

All the pieces i did are things that could be taken off, scuffed and painted.


----------



## Badass94Cad

:burn:


----------



## Badass94Cad

TTT for blower motor failure. 

I don't have any manuals for this car yet. Does Haynes or anybody make one? Anybody get a factory service manual?


----------



## Badass94Cad

Fuse is good. I couldn't find a relay for the blower. 12V going to the blower. We ran power straight to it and still nothing, so I picked up a new blower motor.

How hard is it to pull out? Haynes manual says twist to the right so the contour matches the inner fender and remove. Is it really that easy? Or does the inner fender need to be moved?


----------



## Badass94Cad

The fuse is not blown and there is 12V at the blower motor plug.

I replaced the blower motor, turned it on, and nothing. :uh:

Is there a relay or something that could be blown? WTF


----------



## Dylante63

fords switches are ground side switched. u can have power to the plug but its switched from the ground side not the hot side. probably a ripped wire or a short in the ground wire.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 27 2009, 11:19 AM~14313932
> *TTT for blower motor failure.
> 
> I don't have any manuals for this car yet.  Does Haynes or anybody make one?  Anybody get a factory service manual?
> *


This site has the factory service manuals for all years, plus a bunch of stuff for 95-97's
http://www24.brinkster.com/sdhartney/linc/linc.htm


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 28 2009, 01:05 PM~14320771
> *fords switches are ground side switched.  u can have power to the plug but its switched from the ground side not the hot side. probably a ripped wire or a short in the ground wire.
> *


Do you know where the ground is?

The manual says check the ground and also check the switches on the climate control by removing the box. Can you pull the plastic bezel piece from the front of the climate control box? The Haynes manual says to remove the whole fuckin dash, steering wheel, drop the steering column... :uh: I want to just remove that oval plastic piece, but I didn't want to break it if it can't be removed. 

Turns out the old motor DOES work. I guess the wires I tested it with yesterday didn't move enough current, but I tried it with different jumper cables and it works. So does the new motor when you run 12V to it.:uh: PITA...


----------



## Dylante63

dont know? i can check for you, but you might have to pull the dash if you really have to get in there. any repair to the heater core or blend controls etc. you ave to pull the dash on the crown vics. I would think it could be a frayed wire, or cut ect.


----------



## Badass94Cad

This is ghey. :angry:


----------



## Dylante63

u can pull the dash its a pain but do able at home. wouldnt even go there yet


----------



## Badass94Cad

I'm thinking that oval bezel around the climate box SHOULD come off, but I don't want to pry and snap it if it really doesn't. :tongue:. You shouldn't have to remove the whole dash just to access that 1 box, but then again, IDK how intelligently Ford engineers their shit. :dunno:


----------



## Dylante63

ill check for you tomorrow.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 28 2009, 04:32 PM~14321667
> *ill check for you tomorrow.
> *


----------



## budgetblueoval

dont know, wish i did


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Got the day off, workin on mine today.


----------



## Badass94Cad

I haven't even fixed the blower problem yet, and now I have another problem!!! :angry:

It's raining, I'm driving home, wipers are fine. Then they start going slower and slower, until they stop. :uh: They'll only work on the highest setting now, and they won't reset in the off position.

I've seen this is a common problem on Fords. What causes it?


:nosad: And what happened to "quality is job 1?" :buttkick:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Bad ground? Same ground as the blower motor? Where is this ground so I can investigate it/them??? :tears:

This sucks. Fuckin Ford. :angry:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 30 2009, 04:44 PM~14342041
> *I haven't even fixed the blower problem yet, and now I have another problem!!! :angry:
> 
> It's raining, I'm driving home, wipers are fine.  Then they start going slower and slower, until they stop. :uh:  They'll only work on the highest setting now, and they won't reset in the off position.
> 
> I've seen this is a common problem on Fords.  What causes it?
> :nosad:  And what happened to "quality is job 1?" :buttkick:
> *


:0 :dunno:

You try the factory manuals yet? There's 2 listed for 1998 on the link I gave earlier.
They're free, don't be skurred! Just have to unzip, then burn the ISO image to a cd and install it.

Those and other years are here if anyone needs them. LOTS of good stuff in them :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

you can remove the climate control controls from the front of the dash, GENTLY pry the trim piece off and there should be 4 bolts holding it in.


----------



## Dylante63

also if those links to the workshop manuals are complete the should have complete wiring schematics and pinpoint tests for the whole car.


----------



## Badass94Cad

Good looking out guys. I'll have to burn those on my other computer and check them out tomorrow.


----------



## Badass94Cad

LincolnsOnline.com, my new favorite Lincoln forum. :tongue: I've been to others, but this seems to be the best. There are actually people there checking and replying to threads, and there are tons of tech articles. :thumbsup: Very good site for Lincoln owners to bookmark and check out.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

whats good everyone


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 1 2009, 07:20 AM~14349693
> *LincolnsOnline.com, my new favorite Lincoln forum. :tongue:  I've been to others, but this seems to be the best.  There are actually people there checking and replying to threads, and there are tons of tech articles.  :thumbsup:  Very good site for Lincoln owners to bookmark and check out.
> *


ill check it out


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Dylante63+Jun 30 2009, 08:20 PM~14344151-->
> 
> 
> 
> also if those links to the workshop manuals are complete the should have complete wiring schematics and pinpoint tests for the whole car.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they are and do
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass94Cad_@Jun 30 2009, 09:03 PM~14344587
> *Good looking out guys.  I'll have to burn those on my other computer and check them out tomorrow.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 1 2009, 10:20 AM~14349693
> *LincolnsOnline.com, my new favorite Lincoln forum. :tongue:  I've been to others, but this seems to be the best.  There are actually people there checking and replying to threads, and there are tons of tech articles.  :thumbsup:  Very good site for Lincoln owners to bookmark and check out.
> *


  Thanks homie


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 1 2009, 09:20 AM~14349693
> *LincolnsOnline.com
> *


i used to go there a lot when i first got my towncar, not so much anymore...


----------



## Badass94Cad

The tech articles there are great. Thanks to that site and LIL, particularly 61Impala on 3, I replaced my blower speed control module and wiper motor, and everything is back to working again. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnswanga

hey thats a good site homie


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jul 6 2009, 09:02 AM~14391100
> *hey thats a good site homie
> *


Click on Tech at the top of the page, and there are a ton of how-to articles with pictures. Very helpful! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

IF ANYONE NEEDS TRAILING ARMS FROM A 90-97 LET MAKE ME AN OFFER. I HAVE TOO MUCH SHIT LAYING AROUND. I HAVE A REAR SWAY BAR ALSO..

40 BUCKS TAKES ALL 4 TRAILING ARMS, THAT INCLUDES SHIPPING.


----------



## budgetblueoval

hay lincoln cats i got a question my 91 tc has had a bad vibration probleem for a while form about 50-55 mph ive had mutiple wheels and tire on there so i know its not wheel balance, ive replaced the drive shaft with a spare thinkin i knocked a weight off but that wasetn it and my motoer mounts dont look colapsed ... so wtf is it.. are tc known for anything other than colapsed motor mounts


----------



## Guest

could be various things, check your tie rod ends, lower and upper ball joints, the upper control arm bushings could be worn...


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jul 9 2009, 02:02 AM~14420378
> *hay lincoln cats i got a question my 91 tc has had a bad vibration probleem for a while form about 50-55 mph ive had mutiple wheels and tire on there so i know its not wheel balance, ive replaced the drive shaft with a spare thinkin i knocked a weight off but that wasetn it and my motoer mounts dont look colapsed ... so wtf is it.. are tc  known for anything other than colapsed motor mounts
> *


Wheel bearing?


----------



## TWEEDY

Good question?


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420:


----------



## budgetblueoval

copy


----------



## Badass94Cad

What size rear speakers are in a '98 TC?

And I have this monstrosity of a black box that runs from the middle of the rear package tray to underneath the driver's side speaker in the trunk. It appears to be the subwoofer. :ugh:

I have the bass set to flat, and it still sounds like a whoopie cushion. :uh: Something needs to be done here...


----------



## BIG L.A

does anybody have a part number for the mustang steering wheel kit that fit the tc


----------



## 82d'elegance

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 10 2009, 07:32 AM~14432491
> *What size rear speakers are in a '98 TC?
> 
> And I have this monstrosity of a black box that runs from the middle of the rear package tray to underneath the driver's side speaker in the trunk.  It appears to be the subwoofer. :ugh:
> 
> I have the bass set to flat, and it still sounds like a whoopie cushion. :uh:  Something needs to be done here...
> *


6x8's. just remove the subwoofer and amp


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jul 11 2009, 03:39 PM~14444066
> *6x8's. just remove the subwoofer and amp
> *


Remove the subwoofer and amp...so I can replace them with something better? Or just because? 

I assume most of the speakers are run through that amp, right?


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 11 2009, 07:10 PM~14444782
> *Remove the subwoofer and amp...so I can replace them with something better?  Or just because?
> 
> I assume most of the speakers are run through that amp, right?
> *



yup, I would just cut the sub wire


----------



## Psycho631

ok Im having a problem with the upper a-arm bushings. Im trying to install new ones but one hole on the arm is smaller and the bushing dont fit


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 12 2009, 02:11 PM~14449974
> *ok Im having a problem with the upper a-arm bushings. Im trying to install new ones but one hole on the arm is smaller and the bushing dont fit
> *



gota press them in man  i used a ball joint press to do mine so i didnt mess up the chrome :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 12 2009, 03:07 PM~14449959
> *yup, I would just cut the sub wire
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## 82d'elegance

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 11 2009, 04:10 PM~14444782
> *Remove the subwoofer and amp...so I can replace them with something better?  Or just because?
> 
> I assume most of the speakers are run through that amp, right?
> *


the amp on my 99 was only running the sub. i removed the sub and the amp and installed pioneer 6x8s front and rear. i was only saying to remove the sub since you were have problems with it.


----------



## Psycho631

now that I think about it I had two amps runnin my system, it had the JBL system from the factory


----------



## Badass94Cad

Gotcha.  I'll take a closer look at the setup when I can. I noticed only 1 amp. I'm not sure if it powers only the sub, or everything.


----------



## 82d'elegance

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 14 2009, 05:33 AM~14466857
> *Gotcha.   I'll take a closer look at the setup when I can.  I noticed only 1 amp.  I'm not sure if it powers only the sub, or everything.
> *


Sub one is right hand corner of trunk by the back seat....unplug it and youll see what it runs


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 14 2009, 08:17 PM~14189937
> *WHEN YOU FIND OUT, POST UP IN HERE WHATS WRONG WITH IT..
> *


IT WAS THE WIRING HARNESS UNDER THE STERRING WHEEL SOME WIRE CAME OUT SO THE SHOP REPLACED IT NOW IM RIDING.THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jul 14 2009, 08:55 PM~14476708
> *IT WAS THE WIRING HARNESS UNDER THE STERRING WHEEL SOME WIRE CAME OUT SO THE SHOP REPLACED IT NOW IM RIDING.THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP. :biggrin:
> *


Glad everyone was able to try and help you man. I like this topic. besides when people post up bullshit. Other than that glad your ridin again..


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance+Jul 14 2009, 10:21 PM~14476147-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sub one is right hand corner of trunk by the back seat....unplug it and youll see what it runs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWTIME916_@Jul 15 2009, 12:08 AM~14477817
> *Glad everyone was able to try and help you man. I like this topic. besides when people post up bullshit. Other than that glad your ridin again..
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## budgetblueoval

any one want to buy a stock 96


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 15 2009, 05:16 AM~14479571
> *
> :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


need some 13'z for the whip so need to save some money :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jul 15 2009, 10:21 AM~14480483
> *need some 13'z for the whip so need to save some money :biggrin:
> *


Me or you? I have 17s on there now for daily driving, but I wouldn't mind picking up a set of 13s for it.


----------



## stealth patato

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jul 15 2009, 08:03 AM~14479745
> *any one want to buy a stock 96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any one wanna buy my car :0 :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916

SHOULD I USE A 6 INCH CHANNEL OR AN 8 INCH CHANNEL FOR MY BRIDGE, WHAT ARE YOU GUYS USING. ANYONE HAVE PICS OF THEIR BRIDGE?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 23 2009, 11:43 PM~14566923
> *SHOULD I USE A 6 INCH CHANNEL OR AN 8 INCH CHANNEL FOR MY BRIDGE, WHAT ARE YOU GUYS USING. ANYONE HAVE PICS OF THEIR BRIDGE?
> *


why run a bridge at all?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

WHERE IS ALL THE 98 THROUGH 2002 TOWNCAR BUILDS


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 24 2009, 08:09 AM~14568052
> *why run a bridge at all?
> *


to prevent coils coming thru the sping pocket and i have a bridge and chains to comensate for weight for power three wheel


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 24 2009, 08:21 PM~14574644
> *to prevent coils coming thru the sping pocket and i have a bridge and chains to comensate for weight for power three wheel
> *


You don't need a bridge to prevent that. Build a properly designed coil pearch and leave that ugly ass C channel alone.


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 24 2009, 10:26 PM~14575057
> *You don't need a bridge to prevent that. Build a properly designed coil pearch and leave that ugly ass C channel alone.
> *



but it does prevent right??? and no c for me mines boxed :biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A

im thinkin of putting 4tons in the front of my linc how many turns shud i cut off of a full stack


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## R.O.VILLE

Does anyone know how to install a GRANT Signature Series steering wheel on a 98 TC. ? thanks....


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 24 2009, 10:00 PM~14575372
> *but it does prevent right??? and no c for me mines boxed :biggrin:
> *


All I did was reinforce the factory pearch. No chains in the rear and it would sit 3 with 12"s rears. 12 batteries and 4 pumps though.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 24 2009, 07:21 PM~14574644
> *to prevent coils coming thru the sping pocket and i have a bridge and chains to comensate for weight for power three wheel
> *


i was being difficult  im in the group of people that dont and wont use c-channel.


----------



## budgetblueoval

i picked up some slicks for another car of mine and i wanted to see what my stock tc looked like with em.. i think i looks bad ass


----------



## Badass94Cad

:cheesy:


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 26 2009, 07:31 PM~14587113
> *All I did was reinforce the factory pearch. No chains in the rear and it would sit 3 with 12"s rears. 12 batteries and 4 pumps though.
> *



i got 14 a box brigde and chains with only 4 batts


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 27 2009, 10:05 PM~14598479
> *i got 14 a box brigde and chains with only 4 batts
> *











old pic didnt mind the leaky cylinder allready fixed :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 27 2009, 07:08 PM~14598510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old pic didnt mind the leaky cylinder allready fixed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks man.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 26 2009, 04:31 PM~14587113
> *All I did was reinforce the factory pearch. No chains in the rear and it would sit 3 with 12"s rears. 12 batteries and 4 pumps though.
> *


The only reason i was going to go with a bridge, is because 

1) without pulling the frame off, i can only strengthen the bottom of the perches

2) i didnt really want to cut the 3 foot wide hole in the trunk to weld the top of the perches. 


But at the same time, i hear of people saying its necessary and not necessary. Im getting ready to paint the belly on this thing and I cant make up my fuckin mind.


----------



## 84juicedbox

i wouldnt say its necessary but it will do more good then harm. stock perches are not made to take the abuse from hydraulics sooner or later they are gonna bend and brake. a c channel bridge may not be the prettiest thing in world but it does its job. but for show or a super clean og look reinforcing your stocks is your best bet.


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by L0_RYDER69_@Apr 5 2009, 10:57 PM~13493287
> *sway bar is gone. but i got the clamp left, its right under the balljoint.
> any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what was done to correct this problem. 

i'm going the same shit right now.


----------



## Psycho631

ok I need to replace the valve cover gaskets but they sell ones with or without grommets, what are they talkin about?


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jul 28 2009, 07:58 AM~14603518
> *what was done to correct this problem.
> 
> i'm going the same shit right now.
> *


cut it off


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 27 2009, 10:30 PM~14599285
> *The only reason i was going to go with a bridge, is because
> 
> 1) without pulling the frame off, i can only strengthen the bottom of the perches
> 
> 2) i didnt really want to cut the 3 foot wide hole in the trunk to weld the top of the perches.
> But at the same time, i hear of people saying its necessary and not necessary. Im getting ready to paint the belly on this thing and I cant make up my fuckin mind.
> *


I did a half ass job on mine with the body on and it'd held up. Weld all the factory seems completely, weld a large donut or coilover cup onto the bottom of the pearch and try to get some plate around the outer edge. Thats about all your going to get without pulling the body.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 27 2009, 09:30 PM~14599285
> *The only reason i was going to go with a bridge, is because
> 
> 1) without pulling the frame off, i can only strengthen the bottom of the perches
> 
> 2) i didnt really want to cut the 3 foot wide hole in the trunk to weld the top of the perches.
> But at the same time, i hear of people saying its necessary and not necessary. Im getting ready to paint the belly on this thing and I cant make up my fuckin mind.
> *


if you welded a plate in the pocket,a gusset in there. you will never fold that up.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 28 2009, 07:29 PM~14609763
> *if you welded a plate in the pocket,a gusset in there. you will never fold that up.
> *


ok cool thanks man


----------



## OUTHOPU

I forgot to mention to plate the inside of the frame and tie the pearch into that as well. Mine originaly started tearing there before I plated it up.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

ok cool, so basically mold the frame and the perch together if i can.


----------



## single_pump

I need help really bad! I need a price or a series of part numbers for the lower door caps on the outside of a 1998 towncar. Any kind of help would be greatful....


----------



## budgetblueoval

http://www.youtube.com/user/davidsfarm?blend=1&ob=4

i hope he dosent destroy it hno: hno:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Where are the Lincoln re-enforced rear end pics?


----------



## budgetblueoval

:dunno:


----------



## lil6yplayboy

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 28 2009, 07:10 PM~14607759
> *cut it off
> *


x2......not needed...cut it or leave it....not needed and doesnt bother anything


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by lil6yplayboy_@Aug 1 2009, 10:18 AM~14645485
> *x2......not needed...cut it or leave it....not needed and doesnt bother anything
> *


Post pics of your TC dawg...


----------



## budgetblueoval

any of u guys had problems with your blend door fuckin up.. i think im gonna have to pull the dash to get to it


----------



## lil6yplayboy

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 1 2009, 10:38 AM~14645518
> *Post pics of your TC dawg...
> *



in due time....  
2-3more weeks.....I'm waiting on Jason at Empire for a special project and have about 10 items sitting ready to install....I'll post buildup pics in a couple weeks..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Aug 1 2009, 10:28 AM~14645683
> *any of u guys had problems with your blend door fuckin up.. i think im gonna have to pull the dash to get to it
> *


yes & yes...!!! 


luckily i pulled my airbag out, so i think i can get to it without doing all that...


----------



## budgetblueoval

i can feel the bolts to the blend door motor , i just cant get a tool on it. i even had the brother in law who is tiny as fuck try it but same results.. i reallt dont want to pull my dash


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Jul 10 2009, 09:32 AM~14432491-->
> 
> 
> 
> *What size rear speakers are in a '98 TC?*
> 
> And I have this monstrosity of a black box that runs from the middle of the rear package tray to underneath the driver's side speaker in the trunk.  It appears to be the subwoofer. :ugh:
> 
> I have the bass set to flat, and it still sounds like a whoopie cushion. :uh:  Something needs to be done here...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-82d'elegance_@Jul 11 2009, 03:39 PM~14444066
> *6x8's. just remove the subwoofer and amp
> *


Has anybody put 6x9s in the rear? How do they fit? Details please!


----------



## R.O.VILLE

From where can i put gear oil in my rear axle? any body knows? Thanks..


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 4 2009, 09:34 PM~14677186
> *From where can i put gear oil in my rear axle? any body knows? Thanks..
> *


theres a or should be a plug on the side of the center. if not you can pull the vent off the tube and push oil in that way, just dont know when you put to much hno:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 5 2009, 11:20 AM~14681803
> *theres a or should be a plug on the side of the center. if not you can pull the vent off the tube and push oil in that way, just dont know when you put to much  hno:
> *


remove the plug and fill til its level with the hole  


Another question.....Extend Trailing arms or buy adjustables? Which is better/preferred?


----------



## budgetblueoval

id go adjustable bevause u can adjust it for futer upp graded


----------



## R.O.VILLE

> _Originally posted by Mark+Aug 5 2009, 09:20 AM~14681803-->
> 
> 
> 
> theres a or should be a plug on the side of the center. if not you can pull the vent off the tube and push oil in that way, just dont know when you put to much  hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latin Thug_@Aug 5 2009, 11:33 AM~14683373
> *remove the plug and fill til its level with the hole
> 
> *


Thanks for the help... :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval+Aug 5 2009, 03:01 PM~14684148-->
> 
> 
> 
> id go adjustable bevause u can adjust it for futer upp graded
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh....good point :cheesy: Thanks for the input....anyone else pros/cons?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-R.O.VILLE_@Aug 5 2009, 11:21 PM~14689225
> *Thanks for the help...  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 4 2009, 12:25 PM~14671006
> *Has anybody put 6x9s in the rear?  How do they fit?  Details please!
> *


BUMP


----------



## Badass94Cad

:dunno:


----------



## 84juicedbox

what up homies. my transmission is fucken up on me so i thinks its time for either a replacement or a rebuild. my question to you guys is which is my best bet do i find a replacement and if so what years are interchangeable with a 96 with a 4.6 and is there any years with a stronger tranny i could use or do i get it rebuilt.


----------



## spikekid999

anyone know a company that make adjustable trailing arms for a 80s TC?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 9 2009, 06:56 PM~14719752
> *anyone know a company that make adjustable trailing arms for a 80s TC?
> *


training day chrystler wtf :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Aug 16 2009, 05:34 PM~14785925
> *training day chrystler  wtf :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 lol.


----------



## BigPoppa

So is the clearance issue with 13s or 14s, and is it all the way around since it's 4 wheel discs?


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Aug 9 2009, 04:31 PM~14718634
> *what up homies. my transmission is fucken up on me so i thinks its time for either a replacement or a rebuild. my question to you guys is which is my best bet do i find a replacement and if so what years are interchangeable with a 96 with a 4.6 and is there any years with a stronger tranny i could use or do i get it rebuilt.
> *


i do know any tranny older than 95 will not bolt up


----------



## 84juicedbox

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Aug 29 2009, 04:00 AM~14917686
> *i do know any tranny older than 95 will not bolt up
> *


when i drop the old tranny is there anything i should watch out for. like tricky bolts or removal process.


----------



## 86cutt

anyone got pics of regular a arms on 99 towncar instead of the funky ones they come with ,what all is involved in swapping ? 

also if anyone has rear lock up pics post em up


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 13 2009, 01:14 PM~13270358
> *Its true. This is the last year.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 26 2009, 01:03 AM~14302056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: that's clean homie.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 27 2009, 03:12 PM~13408124
> *great and all this time i thought i was ballin with a executive :uh:
> *


same here. lol. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Aug 29 2009, 12:43 PM~14920106
> *when i drop the old tranny is there anything i should watch out for. like tricky bolts or removal process.
> *


tho bolt arnt that diffucult with a lot of extentions. the starter is a son of a bitch though


----------



## TYTE9D

wussup homies! anybody got a set of reinforced lower a arms for sale? hit me up if you do, thanks!


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 29 2009, 03:42 AM~14917601
> *So is the clearance issue with 13s or 14s, and is it all the way around since it's 4 wheel discs?
> *



just depends on the rim cause i had chinas that go on fine but then got sum zeiths and they hit the brake pad bolt i just grinded that bolt down and they spun clear ... its the way the back lip of rim is made.... also depends on how new the brake pads are i put my chinas on spun with no grinding bout 3mths later put new pads on and had to grind the calipers down

my O///// 13"s all day :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Sep 1 2009, 08:31 AM~14946394
> *:thumbsup: that's clean homie.
> *


thanks man.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 31 2009, 10:09 PM~14942073
> *anyone got pics of regular a arms on 99 towncar instead of the funky ones they come with ,what all is involved in swapping ?
> 
> also if anyone has rear lock up pics post em up
> *


Just extend and reinforce the stocks when done properly they are very strong.


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 3 2009, 11:16 PM~14975625
> *Just extend and reinforce the stocks when done properly they are very strong.
> *












so is 1 or 2 the camber or caster??? where is the toe in and toe out??? tryin to learn


----------



## OUTHOPU

1 adjusts camber 2 adjusts caster and toe is adjusted by the tierod ends.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jul 27 2009, 09:30 PM~14599285
> *The only reason i was going to go with a bridge, is because
> 
> 1) without pulling the frame off, i can only strengthen the bottom of the perches
> 
> 2) i didnt really want to cut the 3 foot wide hole in the trunk to weld the top of the perches.
> But at the same time, i hear of people saying its necessary and not necessary. Im getting ready to paint the belly on this thing and I cant make up my fuckin mind.
> *



is there the option of just lowering the frame out from under the car enough distance to get to weld ontop of the factory spring pockets...


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 4 2009, 12:25 AM~14976484
> *1 adjusts camber 2 adjusts caster and toe is adjusted by the tierod ends.
> *



so wat is the deseired making supposed to be pointing??


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 4 2009, 11:50 AM~14980179
> *so wat is the deseired making supposed to be pointing??
> *


I need some translation on that. What are you asking?


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 4 2009, 12:59 PM~14980247
> *I need some translation on that. What are you asking?
> *



sorry ....on the camber and caster bolts there is a marker what direction or clock count should this be at??


----------



## OUTHOPU

Every car is different. Your best bet is to try to find an alignment shop that is willing to do an alignment for you. Just have them set the camber and caster even on both sides. This will still be way off from what the factory specs are but it will still increase the life of your tires. Just remember the alignment will only be correct at the height they adjust it at so make sure you have the car at the ride height you drive it the most at.


----------



## Psycho631

whats the deal with using a caddy suspension. Like if I wanna use the caddy uppers, what do I have to do to make that work? 

I just broke a fully wraped arm in half!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Sep 6 2009, 10:20 PM~14999420
> *whats the deal with using a caddy suspension. Like if I wanna use the caddy uppers, what do I have to do to make that work?
> 
> I just broke a fully wraped arm in half!
> *


Post a pic of the broken arm please. I'm curious where it broke.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I just checked your build link and saw the pics. Sorry to see yours failed. It looks like they were not plated properly though. If the plating doesn't cover from ear to ear in one piece they will fail at the ends of the plates as yours did. When I do mine I plate over the bushing holes for that very reason.


----------



## benz88

What do you guys think about a a non adjustable 4 link? or just the uppers being adjustable? Im looking to lay out and have a high lockup(18's in the rear).


----------



## budgetblueoval

any one know if the lower ball joints on a 96 bolt in or press in.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Press in I believe.


----------



## budgetblueoval

i think u right i did a little lookin around


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Sep 9 2009, 01:03 PM~15028094
> *What do you guys think about a a non adjustable 4 link?  or just the uppers being adjustable? Im looking to lay out and have a high lockup(18's in the rear).
> *


how did u fit 18s in the rear?


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Sep 18 2009, 02:10 AM~15115922
> *how did u fit 18s in the rear?
> *


i havent ordered the 18's yet. Im just wanting a high ass lockup in the rear, guess i might have to go with 16's if 18's wont work.

Outhopu, Whats the largest Cylinders you can go in the rear? The speakers will be taken out and moved.I want a high ass lockup but looks like Telescopics dont always give that high of one.


----------



## budgetblueoval

:dunno: when u figure it out let me know cause im lookin 2 replace my 12s on my 91


----------



## budgetblueoval

and wher do u buy the upper arm extions at?


----------



## tlc64impala

anyone have info on the 98 and above towncars? looking to put a set up in a 2000


----------



## THEBOXX

anyone makin the cup holder with switches in it anymore??


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Sep 18 2009, 04:15 AM~15116193
> *and wher do u buy the upper arm extions at?
> *


Koolaid and Black magic, I think Empire sells them too.


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Sep 18 2009, 02:10 PM~15120300
> *Koolaid and Black magic, I think Empire sells them too.
> *


----------



## TYTE9D

bump uffin: uffin:


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Sep 18 2009, 05:10 PM~15120300
> *Koolaid and Black magic, I think Empire sells them too.
> *



JUST A FYI THE balljoint extention is good and works but you loose your camber and caster

better off just extending and reinforcing the a-arms itself


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Sep 18 2009, 02:23 AM~15115965
> *i havent ordered the 18's yet. Im just wanting a high ass lockup in the rear, guess i might have to go with 16's if 18's wont work.
> 
> Outhopu, Whats the largest Cylinders you can go in the rear? The speakers will be taken out and moved.I want a high ass lockup but looks like Telescopics dont always give that high of one.
> *


18"s will require a tall stack of coils to keep the cylinders from hittinh the reare deck. You would also need to mod the rear suspension and driveline.



> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 18 2009, 08:00 PM~15122362
> *JUST A FYI THE balljoint extention is good and works but you loose your camber and caster
> 
> better off just extending and reinforcing the a-arms itself
> *


Sounds like familiar advice.


----------



## budgetblueoval

huh did not know that but cant u just open up the holes on the arm extsion for a little caster adjustment?


----------



## OUTHOPU

Just build a set of uppers the right way and you'll be all set.


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 18 2009, 08:46 PM~15123597
> *Just build a set of uppers the right way and you'll be all set.
> *


not sure i want to that way if i dont like it i can go back cheaply.. so will what i said solve the alignment probs?


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 18 2009, 08:00 PM~15122362
> *JUST A FYI THE balljoint extention is good and works but you loose your camber and caster
> 
> better off just extending and reinforcing the a-arms itself
> *


oh i know that. Thats why mine are getting extended the same way outhopu does.


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 18 2009, 10:33 PM~15123504
> *18"s will require a tall stack of coils to keep the cylinders from hittinh the reare deck. You would also need to mod the rear suspension and driveline.
> 
> *


as long as i can fit them. Im already getting a slip and adjustable upper and lower trailing arms. :biggrin:


----------



## aznpr1de808

wow all u guys have nice tc... it makes mine look bad


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval+Sep 18 2009, 11:15 PM~15123793-->
> 
> 
> 
> not sure i want to that way if i dont like it i can go back cheaply.. so will what i said solve the alignment probs?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't just open up the holes. The stock arms have the nut ( it's called an essentric nut or something like that) that fits into the ball joint to hold it in position after alignment. With out thoes the adapter will move around with over sized holes.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-benz88_@Sep 19 2009, 02:22 AM~15124989
> *as long as i can fit them. Im already getting a slip and adjustable upper and lower trailing arms. :biggrin:
> *


Plan on doing dropped upper trailing arm mounts as well. At least a 3" drop.


----------



## budgetblueoval

aaa i see grass hopper thank u


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Can anyone help me out? 

I just chromed my rear end, and forgot how the fuck it goes back together. 

Can someone take a picture of theirs with disc brakes? i just need to see which way the spindles and calipers sit. 

If nobody has time its cool.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

I know i posted some pics of this lincoln frame up a while back. We stopped on it for a couple months but are now picking back up. Here are some random pics. enjoy. Frame is not complete.

Finally got the drop mounts/4 link situated. Not going for anything radical but something a lil higher that stock.

















Center rails finally clipped and smoothed still need some more touch up.









Body mount access holes still in rough cut









Getting close to turn her. shes come a long way


----------



## SHOWTIME916

hell yea its about time to see some shit like this again. thats cool.


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 18 2009, 11:33 PM~15123504
> *
> Sounds like familiar advice.
> *



i got it from a good knowledge builder :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

aight i gotta say, im a caddy man 4sho but im interestd in gettin a 95-97 towncar and i been readin thru here and it seems like a good lil amount or work that u gotta do 2 switch it up. i herd that tha frammes isnt that strong annd u gotta reinforce tha fuck outta it. is that true?? and if ao then where??


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

aight so i got a few questions. when i go 2 do tha motor mounts like on tha first page, wut kinda bushings do i need 2 do that?? and i kno that u can change tha uppers from tha tubbular one 2 a regular kinda a arm but not sire how 2 do that. if anyone had pics that would really help.


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Sep 23 2009, 10:21 PM~15168587
> *aight i gotta say, im a caddy man 4sho but im interestd in gettin a 95-97 towncar and i been readin thru here and it seems like a good lil amount or work that u gotta do 2 switch it up. i herd that tha frammes isnt that strong annd u gotta reinforce tha fuck outta it. is that true?? and if ao then where??
> *



the frames are boxed from front to back so they can take sum abuse but if you tryin to three wheel or back bumper then you need to reinforce as any car


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

10-4, so do anyboby kno wut kinda bushing is needed 4 doin tha motor mounts like on tha first page???


----------



## S10lifted

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Sep 6 2009, 10:20 PM~14999420
> *whats the deal with using a caddy suspension. Like if I wanna use the caddy uppers, what do I have to do to make that work?
> 
> I just broke a fully wraped arm in half!
> *


The Lincoln arms are 1 3/4" wider than the GM's so you will have to stretch them to fit. Also, the GM's arm is 1" longer. You will lose the ability to adjust the caster when swapping the factory out for GM. The ball joints are from a '70's model chevy duelly. I can get you a part # later.



> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Sep 18 2009, 08:38 AM~15116778
> *anyone have info on the 98 and above towncars? looking to put a set up in a 2000
> *


What do you need info on? The biggest difference is the rear suspension. You will need a 4 link if you want a decent amount of lift and still be able to three wheel.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Built these instead of using a bridge... Some strong ass top cups. 

These will strengthen the perch, and keep the spring in place.


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## lowrider 4 life

TTT


----------



## Psycho631

how the hell do you turn the A.B.S. off?


----------



## benz88

pull out the fuses and relays?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 27 2009, 07:57 AM~15197905
> *Built these instead of using a bridge... Some strong ass top cups.
> 
> These will strengthen the perch, and keep the spring in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHOA, but down the tube. unless your running a full stack. it doesnt need to be but a scant taller than one coil thickness.


----------



## benz88

got some of my stuff from BMH today. Got my blocks,hoses,fittings,hardware,dumps, Yblock, Backing plates. All the rest of my kit should be this week, then its time to start wraping a frame.


----------



## alex75

updates?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 10 2009, 12:27 PM~15319828
> *WHOA, but down the tube. unless your running a full stack. it doesnt need to be but a scant taller than one coil thickness.
> *


Yea, i know its overkill. Thats kind of how im doing everything on my car for just going up and down. But id rather do it that way then do it half ass. I had chrome top cups, but these were more durable. Theres no way the coil would pop out.


----------



## kold187um

can any one help?

i got a 91 town car. while driving on the freeway the transmission seal popped out. (the one that is at the end of the drive shaft.) the car lossed power, shut off completely and wouldn't start. 

Did the computer since that the transmission was failing and caused the engine to shut off?

any help would be aprecieated :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Oct 13 2009, 08:59 PM~15346882
> *can any one help?
> 
> i got a 91 town car.  while driving on the freeway the transmission seal popped out. (the one that is at the end of the drive shaft.)  the car lossed power, shut off completely and wouldn't start.
> 
> Did the computer since that the transmission was failing and caused the engine to shut off?
> 
> any help would be aprecieated  :biggrin:
> *



yup, the computer on these cars are crazey. I had low anti freeze and my car and it would'nt start


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 13 2009, 06:39 PM~15347357
> *yup, the computer on these cars are crazey. I had low anti freeze and my car and it would'nt start
> *


good to know, im nervous about how mines gonna be. i havent fired it up in over a year.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

ok how do i fit 14x7 pinnacles on the front of a 98 towncar? it looks like ima need more than just spacers.. the teeth of the adapter dont even seem near the teeth of the wheel


----------



## Groc006

im not sure if anyone has asked but here goes....

Dose anyone know how to remove the ABS sensor from the spindle with out fucking it up and replacing them to the 91-94 spindles? 

if it cant be done, what has everyone been doing?
just cutting the wire?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 16 2009, 08:59 AM~15376518
> *im not sure if anyone has asked but here goes....
> 
> Dose anyone know how to remove the ABS sensor from the spindle with out fucking it up and replacing them to the 91-94 spindles?
> 
> if it cant be done, what has everyone been doing?
> just cutting the wire?
> *


dont cut em. i tapped mine out lightly with a small hammer. plus theres two bolts on the back of them. ill post pics later bro.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 13 2009, 07:47 AM~15340176
> *Yea, i know its overkill. Thats kind of how im doing everything on my car for just going up and down. But id rather do it that way then do it half ass. I had chrome top cups, but these were more durable. Theres no way the coil would pop out.
> *


your running coil under  and these are the axle cups? i suspect you will be bottoming out the cups if they are that tall and you are anywhere close to being a lowrider.


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 16 2009, 12:02 PM~15376549
> *dont cut em. i tapped mine out lightly with a small hammer. plus theres two bolts on the back of them. ill post pics later bro.
> *


How did get behind the wheel studs?? its a tight fit behind there. 

Thanks pics would help...


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 16 2009, 09:26 AM~15376846
> *your running coil under   and these are the axle cups? i suspect you will be bottoming out the cups if they are that tall and you are anywhere close to being a lowrider.
> *


no im doing coil over. I cant stand coil under.. These cups go in the perches where a bridge would go. They go on the top of the coil not the bottom. I've seen this done on plenty of cars its been successful.

Most people buy two pairs of reverse deep cups. One for the bottom and the top. I just did something different that works and is a little taller. Im also not using precut coils. Im not trying to lay in the back either. Cant hate on me for doing something that works. I just didnt want a bridge.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 16 2009, 09:45 AM~15377067
> *How did get behind the wheel studs??  its a tight fit behind there.
> 
> Thanks pics would help...
> *


I pulled the whole spindle off to chrome. The bolts are behind the spindle. Not the wheel studs. where the calipers are.


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 16 2009, 04:06 PM~15378995
> *I pulled the whole spindle off to chrome. The bolts are behind the spindle. Not the wheel studs. where the calipers are.
> *


Yea i know where the bolts are.. but i guess if you completely tore it apart for chroming then you would have easier access to the sensor...

i dont want to take my spindles completely apart but looks like that might be the only way....... 
i have never worked on these newer cars... im used to working on my Impalas, so all this is new to me.


----------



## Groc006

OK next question...........

what would you guys recommend as far as the upper A-arm extention??

1) buy the ball joint extenter ? 
OR
2) cutting the control arm and welding a 1" piece of metal to exten them?


----------



## PAT-RICK

anybody split or shrink the belly on a towncar


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Oct 17 2009, 09:37 AM~15385875
> *anybody split or shrink the belly on a towncar
> *


Do it if you plan on hopping it. These cars bottom out very easy and a shrink would help out.


----------



## 155/80/13

whats the best way to reinforce a 98 and up frame from the rear? whie still keeping the factory trailing arms


----------



## IBuiltMine

extended 1.5 inches...what is your opinion is it to much???


----------



## streetshow

freme off :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow

3 inch extension 








:cheesy:


----------



## cadilinc

:biggrin: :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8Qw2Do6PpM


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Oct 17 2009, 03:15 PM~15387983
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8Qw2Do6PpM
> *


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by IBuiltMine_@Oct 17 2009, 02:57 PM~15387901
> *extended 1.5 inches...what is your opinion is it to much???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 you running spacers?


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2009, 06:11 PM~15387963
> *3 inch extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Is there a real reason to do a 3 inch extension??

or is it just for looks????


----------



## IBuiltMine

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 17 2009, 11:53 PM~15390052
> *you running spacers?
> *


for now, i have the spindle swap ready but didnt have time to put it all together before the show this weekend


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by IBuiltMine_@Oct 17 2009, 05:57 PM~15387901
> *extended 1.5 inches...what is your opinion is it to much???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice


----------



## THEBOXX

WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING TO GET A HIGHER LOCK UP IN THE REAR?? EXAMPLE.....SHOCKS, BRAKE LINES, DRIVESHAFT???...I HAVE 10S IN THE REAR WITH MY STOCK SHOCKS,,,WHEN I TAKE THEM OFF BRAKE LINES ARE TIGHT...JUST WONDERING WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IS DOING.....THANKS


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 16 2009, 04:50 PM~15381202
> *Yea i know where the bolts are.. but i guess if you completely tore it apart for chroming then you would have easier access to the sensor...
> 
> i dont want to take my spindles completely apart but looks like that might be the only way.......
> i have never worked on these newer cars... im used to working on my Impalas, so all this is new to me.
> *


i know its a bitch to take everything apart, but you have all winter bro. Youll be happy in the end. Good luck. let me know how it geos with the abs off, i might do the same thing..


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 16 2009, 02:03 PM~15378967
> *no im doing coil over. I cant stand coil under.. These cups go in the perches where a bridge would go. They go on the top of the coil not the bottom. I've seen this done on plenty of cars its been successful.
> 
> Most people buy two pairs of reverse deep cups. One for the bottom and the top. I just did something different that works and is a little taller. Im also not using precut coils. Im not trying to lay in the back either. Cant hate on me for doing something that works. I just didnt want a bridge.
> *


ugh, so its called hating when people try to watch your back?

first set up,


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 19 2009, 02:52 PM~15403434
> *ugh, so its called hating when people try to watch your back?
> 
> first set up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nah man im not trippin. You did more than what im doin, and i think your cars nice. You said my idea was "down the tubes" so i thought it was kind of cocky thats all. Its all good. different strokes for different folks, were all doin the same shit no matter how we build it. You have alot of good ideas.


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 19 2009, 10:47 AM~15399604
> *i know its a bitch to take everything apart, but you have all winter bro. Youll be happy in the end. Good luck. let me know how it geos with the abs off, i might do the same thing..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: " All Winter" i live in South Central Florida, its gets to about
down to maybe 40 Degs for like a week in late January. from now till then its a nice cool 80 degs :biggrin: No winters here Bro.

but ill try what you say and try to take them all apart... ill let ya know.
thanks for the advise.


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by IBuiltMine_@Oct 18 2009, 09:53 PM~15394855
> *for now, i have the spindle swap ready but didnt have time to put it all together before the show this weekend
> *


Saw your TC at the show in Plant city, looks nice homie..


----------



## IBuiltMine

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 19 2009, 07:58 PM~15404772
> *Saw your TC at the show in Plant city, looks nice homie..
> *


thanks man...still plenty of work to do though


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by IBuiltMine_@Oct 19 2009, 08:15 PM~15404979
> *
> thanks man...still plenty of work to do though
> *


Yea i hear ya, i just getting started on mine..

i have owned nothing but 64 impalas as lowriders, so these town cars are totaly new to me. so im learning as i go.

By the way i have a Homie here in town that started a Street Style chapter.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 19 2009, 04:10 PM~15403647
> *Nah man im not trippin. You did more than what im doin, and i think your cars nice. You said my idea was "down the tubes" so i thought it was kind of cocky thats all. Its all good. different strokes for different folks, were all doin the same shit no matter how we build it. You have alot of good ideas.
> *


the b and the c are only one letter apart. i said "cut down the tubes"  im not asking you to build it any which way. just saying please note you might run into compression problems. but seeing as your running a lot of coil then it wont.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 19 2009, 07:33 PM~15406872
> *the b and the c are only one letter apart. i said "cut down the tubes"    im not asking you to build it any which way. just saying please note you might run into compression problems. but seeing as your running a lot of coil then it wont.
> *


 :biggrin: my bad man. thanks for the info


----------



## THEBOXX

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Oct 18 2009, 10:45 PM~15396367
> *WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING TO GET A HIGHER LOCK UP IN THE REAR?? EXAMPLE.....SHOCKS, BRAKE LINES, DRIVESHAFT???...I HAVE 10S IN THE REAR WITH MY STOCK SHOCKS,,,WHEN I TAKE THEM OFF BRAKE LINES ARE TIGHT...JUST WONDERING WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IS DOING.....THANKS
> *


anyone?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Oct 21 2009, 10:22 AM~15422384
> *anyone?
> *


Im extending my brake lines, doing adjustable trailing arms, the driveshaft, and thats pretty much it. Im not gonna do drop mounts or anything. Get your brake lines extended at a 4x4 shop. Shouldnt be more than 20 bucks a piece.


----------



## big_koolaid

since this is tha lincoln topic ill post mine


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks nice brah!


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme

TTMFT for a lincoln thread


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT


----------



## Psycho631

WTF Is This?









[/IMG]


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Nov 4 2009, 05:47 PM~15561991
> *WTF Is This?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *



is that behaind the door trim ???


----------



## Psycho631

its behind the driver side rear door molding, its a ruber plug but for what :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I just wanted to ask you guys for a lil help...I still have the rear sway bar & rear shockz on my car....I tryd to do a rolling 3 but it want....some ppl told me take the rear shockz off & some ppl told me to take the sway bay & shockz

Thankz for the help


----------



## benz88

UP. Got a question for OUTHOPU.
I'm doing a 4Link Instead of buying uppers and lowers. Now the question is. Would 1.5" 3/16 wall Bars be strong enough? I can pick up a brand new suicide doors 4link for $200.


----------



## S10lifted

I'm not OUTHOPU but,1.5" 3/16" wall DOM is fine.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Nov 14 2009, 03:32 AM~15662124
> *I'm not OUTHOPU but,1.5" 3/16" wall DOM is fine.
> *


I'll agree as long as its D.O.M. tubing you'll be good. Just make sure your weld joints are tight fit. Big gaps before welding will compromise the strength of any material.


----------



## benz88

thanks guys.it is DOM so i'll pick it up. it is this kit
http://www.suicidedoors.com/4-link-kits/th...ated-4-link-kit


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Nov 4 2009, 04:47 PM~15561991
> *WTF Is This?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *



drain plug lol


----------



## Groc006

Have any one run into a Problem after the Spnidle swap trying to bleed the brakes?

after i completed the Swap, i went to bleed the brakes and i got all the air out of the lines. then went for a test drive and just my luck NO brakes.
So i went back and re-bleed the brakes again and again and still nothing.

Any one have this Problem?

Could it be the Master Cylinder? 
i just dont understand how this could be because before the swap ever thing worked perfectly?

thanks for any info.


----------



## Groc006

Have any one run into a Problem after the Spnidle swap trying to bleed the brakes?

after i completed the Swap, i went to bleed the brakes and i got all the air out of the lines. then went for a test drive and just my luck NO brakes.
So i went back and re bleed the brakes again and again and still nothing.

Any one have this Problem?

Could it be the Master Cylinder? 
i just dont understand how this could be because before the swap everthing worked perfectly?

thanks for any info.


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 16 2009, 07:46 AM~15677521
> *Have any one run into a Problem after the Spnidle swap trying to bleed the brakes?
> 
> after i completed the Swap, i went to bleed the brakes and i got all the air out of the lines. then went for a test drive and just my luck NO brakes.
> So i went back and re bleed the brakes again and again and still nothing.
> 
> Any one have this Problem?
> 
> Could it be the Master Cylinder?
> i just dont understand how this could be because before the swap everthing worked perfectly?
> 
> thanks for any info.
> *



happened to me found out my front calipers were seized up that's what you get when you don't buy new parts


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Nov 16 2009, 09:23 PM~15685093
> *happened to me found out my front calipers were seized up that's what you get when you don't buy new parts
> *


dont know why you didnt. thier 23$ a piece. you cheap bastard. lol


----------



## SEAZ01

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 9 2009, 05:11 AM~15605250
> *I just wanted to ask you guys for a lil help...I still have the rear sway bar & rear shockz on my car....I tryd to do a rolling 3 but it want....some ppl told me take the rear shockz off & some ppl told me to take the sway bay & shockz
> 
> Thankz for the help
> *


yea u needa take them shocks off unless u wanna ripe them lol bt if u take them off u will also get higher in the bak..n the say bar doesnt matter


----------



## DUVAL

I HAVE A 2001 TOWNCAR DO I HAVE TO GRIND THE BRAKE CALBORS IN THE FRONT.. I WANT TO PUT 14X7S ON THEM,,,,


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 16 2009, 05:46 AM~15677521
> *Have any one run into a Problem after the Spnidle swap trying to bleed the brakes?
> 
> after i completed the Swap, i went to bleed the brakes and i got all the air out of the lines. then went for a test drive and just my luck NO brakes.
> So i went back and re bleed the brakes again and again and still nothing.
> 
> Any one have this Problem?
> 
> Could it be the Master Cylinder?
> i just dont understand how this could be because before the swap everthing worked perfectly?
> 
> thanks for any info.
> *


did u get the calipers mixed up from left to right? make sure the bleeder points up and not down.


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 23 2009, 01:41 AM~15751011
> *did u get the calipers mixed up from left to right?  make sure the bleeder points up and not down.
> *


x2 if its down you will never get it bled right.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Nov 4 2009, 03:47 PM~15561991
> *WTF Is This?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *



when i painted my car i took mines off too. and i never put em back on cause i was gonna repaint the car anyways. so when people saw it they ask me that same thing. tol em it was a bullet hole. :uh:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 23 2009, 03:41 AM~15751011
> *did u get the calipers mixed up from left to right?  make sure the bleeder points up and not down.
> *


 :0 :0 ill have to look.....i have not had a chance to get back to it since i dont 
have anyone to help me pump.... :biggrin:

Thanks everyone for the info


----------



## bckbmpr84

if anyone is looking for a set of unbreakables for the newer town cars i have a set, i also have a set of stock uppers. they were only used for a few months and still and great shape.









$70 shipped in the US arms included, i think each ball joint cost 75 alone


----------



## SHOWTIME916

I have a question.. 

On my 97's exhaust, there is a 2 foot pipe, that runs between the two front catalytic converters.

it goes under my driveline.

when i lift the car and put a higher lockup, isnt this going to bind on the exhaust? How did you guys deal with that


----------



## OUTHOPU

Cut it out and cap the holes.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 25 2009, 05:21 PM~15781604
> *Cut it out and cap the holes.
> *


Ok cool, thanks man. I didnt know if i would pass smog or anything if i cut it out. ill do it though thanks again..


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Nov 17 2009, 04:07 AM~15688437
> *yea u needa take them shocks off unless u wanna ripe them lol bt if u take them off u will also get higher in the bak..n the say bar doesnt matter
> *


Thankz....I been found that out.....so keep the say bar


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 26 2009, 07:16 PM~15793120
> *Thankz....I been found that out.....so keep the say bar
> *


i took mine off so i could plate the rear end. I never use sway bars on anything. If you had a cadillac and were only running 2 pump 6 batteries i would keep it on the back for looks, when you chrome it. but not if your trying to run more than that. 

I wouldnt use shocks unless your going with 12s or less in the back, theres a 36 inch shock that rancho suspension makes, but i dont know what size cylinders you can top out at with them.

Im gonna run 14s and try to run shocks, im not trying to 3 wheel the ride.


----------



## Bad-Influnce

Ok Quick ?Iwas at the Junk yard yesterday and I came across 2 different Arm One of a 91-93 town car and a 96-up plus on a crown Vic. Ok here it is.

This one is off of a 96and up and Crown vic town car







This has the funky bend in it.

and this one is a 91-93 town cars







And this one is Flat but I would have to switch out the bussings beacuse it dosent mount at the side it monts down.

Are both of CAST? and which one is better to use?????


----------



## OUTHOPU

They are different and shouldn't be swapped for one or the other. Use the one that matches the year of your ride. They have a different bend to set the balljoint at the proper angle. They are eauqlly strong and made from the same material. They are cast steel though not cast iron. They can be extended and plated but have to be done properly or they will fail.


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

can any one let me know what year lincoln town car is the one with the aluminum frame or is it a meith i looking to buy a newer lincoln 99 and up but need to know if its true that 2000 lincoln has aluminum frame please homies help me out let me know thanks or if any one in cali looking to sell there lincoln town car 99 and up hit me up thanks


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Dec 2 2009, 06:24 AM~15842705
> *can any one let me know what year lincoln town car is the one with the aluminum frame or is it a meith i looking to buy a newer lincoln 99 and up but need to know if its true that 2000 lincoln has aluminum frame please homies help me out let me know thanks or if any one in cali looking to sell there lincoln town car 99 and up hit me up thanks
> *



The 2003 and Newer have the Aluminum Sub-Frame / cross member up front.


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 2 2009, 06:53 AM~15843033
> *The 2003 and Newer have the Aluminum Sub-Frame / cross member up front.
> *



thank you homie !!!


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 23 2009, 03:41 AM~15751011
> *did u get the calipers mixed up from left to right?  make sure the bleeder points up and not down.
> *


this was my problem I had them on the wrong side, so finally got the brakes to work.
Thanks everyone for all the info.


----------



## bluburban

Is there a differnce in frames from a 90 to a 92 besides the arm's cause the 90 has the 5.0 and the 92 has the 4.6


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Dec 2 2009, 06:32 PM~15851061
> *this was my problem I had them on the wrong side, so finally got the brakes to work.
> Thanks everyone for all the info.
> *


sweet, glad you figured it out.


----------



## tra1414

:thumbsup:


----------



## white link 93

anybody got a fuses diagram for a 93 towncar?


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Dec 12 2009, 09:35 PM~15962150
> *sweet, glad you figured it out.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

ok we gotta 98 towncar. ive already done the spindle swap and grinded the calibers to fit 13's but for now im running 14's til it gets juiced.. but the problem we are having is that the front 2 wheels keep coming loose. the lugnuts back off after driving.. sometimes for short distances and sometimes after long distances.. ive tried tack welding the lugnuts to the adapter and they still break the weld and back off...

anybody else had this problem


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

no problems here ??


----------



## OUTHOPU

Never ever had a problem like that on any of the cars I've put wires on.


----------



## PAT-RICK

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Dec 24 2009, 03:12 AM~16076225
> *ok we gotta 98 towncar. ive already done the spindle swap and grinded the calibers to fit 13's but for now im running 14's til it gets juiced.. but the problem we are having is that the front 2 wheels keep coming loose. the lugnuts back off after driving.. sometimes for short distances and sometimes after long distances.. ive tried tack welding the lugnuts to the adapter and they still break the weld and back off...
> 
> anybody else had this problem
> *


are you running spacers


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Dec 24 2009, 06:12 AM~16076225
> *ok we gotta 98 towncar. ive already done the spindle swap and grinded the calibers to fit 13's but for now im running 14's til it gets juiced.. but the problem we are having is that the front 2 wheels keep coming loose. the lugnuts back off after driving.. sometimes for short distances and sometimes after long distances.. ive tried tack welding the lugnuts to the adapter and they still break the weld and back off...
> 
> anybody else had this problem
> *


never had that problem


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Dec 24 2009, 09:12 AM~16076225
> *ok we gotta 98 towncar. ive already done the spindle swap and grinded the calibers to fit 13's but for now im running 14's til it gets juiced.. but the problem we are having is that the front 2 wheels keep coming loose. the lugnuts back off after driving.. sometimes for short distances and sometimes after long distances.. ive tried tack welding the lugnuts to the adapter and they still break the weld and back off...
> 
> anybody else had this problem
> *



Is the car vibrating when you drive? The lugs should not move at all, maybe some things wrong with the wheels


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

nope not running spacers.. did the spindle swap with a 94 model.. and the wires i put on came off a car and never had n e problems with em before. only thing i didnt do is hook up the abs sensors..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

that wouldnt matter..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP GUYS. OK CHECK THIS OUT I HAVE A 2 PUMP PRO HOPPER SETUP. I DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT HYDROS. I STILL DON'T KNOW WHICH LINCOLN IS GETTING JUICED EITHER MY 95 OR 2000    SO MY QUESTION IS WHAT SIZE COILS SHOULD I USE? WHAT TYPE OF REINFORCEMENTS? ANY ADVICE WOULD BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## LOW_INC

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Dec 24 2009, 06:12 AM~16076225
> *ok we gotta 98 towncar. ive already done the spindle swap and grinded the calibers to fit 13's but for now im running 14's til it gets juiced.. but the problem we are having is that the front 2 wheels keep coming loose. the lugnuts back off after driving.. sometimes for short distances and sometimes after long distances.. ive tried tack welding the lugnuts to the adapter and they still break the weld and back off...
> 
> anybody else had this problem
> *


i had the same problem its because your tires are like this /----\ ( looking from top of tire not arm ext ) pointed in and it puts alot of pressure on the tires i ajusted it so the tires were a little more strighter and no problem after that.


----------



## S10lifted

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Dec 26 2009, 11:18 AM~16092998
> *nope not running spacers.. did the spindle swap with a 94 model..  and the wires i put on came off a car and never had n e problems with em before. only thing i didnt do is hook up the abs sensors..
> *


Are you sure you have the right size lug nuts?


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 26 2009, 10:22 PM~16098224
> *i had the same problem its because your tires are like this  /----\  ( looking from top of tire not arm ext ) pointed in and it puts alot of pressure on the tires i ajusted it so the tires were a little more strighter and no problem after that.
> *


 well now the a arms are extended out 1 1/2.. will that be a problem?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I just wanted to know doing the wisbone like this are they safe??????


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 28 2009, 08:26 AM~16109287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know doing the wisbone like this are they safe??????
> *


i would do it the way outhopu did bro, this a arm looks hella ragedy. it might give it some strength, but that shit looks like a metal quesadilla.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Dec 28 2009, 10:26 AM~16109287-->
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know doing the wisbone like this* are they safe??*????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWTIME916_@Dec 28 2009, 12:13 PM~16109877
> *i would do it the way outhopu did bro, this a arm looks hella ragedy. it might give it some strength, but that shit looks like a metal quesadilla.
> *


They are not safe and actually makes them weaker by addind the plated like that. It creates a stress point at the edge of the plate and leads to faliure as see in this pic. This is a pic from another topic but you can see how the arm failed at the edge of the plate.









Either plate the entire arm or don't plate it at all. The very first set I did I didn't plate from end to end and they failed at the edge of the plate.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 28 2009, 01:53 PM~16110235
> *They are not safe and actually makes them weaker by addind the plated like that. It creates a stress point at the edge of the plate and leads to faliure as see in this pic. This is a pic from another topic but you can see how the arm failed at the edge of the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either plate the entire arm or don't plate it at all. The very first set I did I didn't plate from end to end and they failed at the edge of the plate.
> *


Thankz


----------



## SHOWTIME916

damn man, i wish i had a cnc machine, id be making lincoln reinforced arms all day long and cutting out metal for it.


----------



## LOW_INC

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Dec 28 2009, 06:46 AM~16109033
> *well now the a arms are extended out 1 1/2.. will that be a problem?
> *


 mine are 2in..........no, just adjusted till they look straighter


----------



## MAC MINO

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 28 2009, 10:26 PM~16117232
> *mine are 2in..........no, just adjusted till they look straighter
> *


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin




----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Dec 24 2009, 06:12 AM~16076225
> *ok we gotta 98 towncar. ive already done the spindle swap and grinded the calibers to fit 13's but for now im running 14's til it gets juiced.. but the problem we are having is that the front 2 wheels keep coming loose. the lugnuts back off after driving.. sometimes for short distances and sometimes after long distances.. ive tried tack welding the lugnuts to the adapter and they still break the weld and back off...
> 
> anybody else had this problem
> *


If you did a spindle swap you should not of had to grind the calipers??? Thats the whole point of doing SPINDLE SWAP..... :uh:


----------



## thephatlander

Whats the tallest cylinders that will work in the rear of a stock t/c? Going to lay it out all the way, but I still want a decent lockup..


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 29 2009, 10:47 PM~16129171
> *If you did a spindle swap you should not of had to grind the calipers??? Thats the whole point of doing SPINDLE SWAP..... :uh:
> *


 thats what i thought.. i was pissed that i had to grind em..


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@Dec 31 2009, 12:35 PM~16145824
> *Whats the tallest cylinders that will work in the rear of a stock t/c? Going to lay it out all the way, but I still want a decent lockup..
> *


 14s r perfect


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 28 2009, 09:53 AM~16110235
> *They are not safe and actually makes them weaker by addind the plated like that. It creates a stress point at the edge of the plate and leads to faliure as see in this pic. This is a pic from another topic but you can see how the arm failed at the edge of the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either plate the entire arm or don't plate it at all. The very first set I did I didn't plate from end to end and they failed at the edge of the plate.
> *



nice bro-


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

ok today i bought all 5 brand new lugnut studs and lugnuts and put them on all at once .. car drove fine for a couple hours but now the wheel is loose again.. havent checked it yet just got upset and parked it ... gonna check it tomorrow.. hoping that its just a lugstud that didnt get pulled thru good when i put em on


----------



## 155/80/13

whats the difference between the 98 spindles and the 93 spindles as far as getting a GM balljoint to work with them??


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jan 2 2010, 11:51 PM~16165446
> *ok today i bought all 5 brand new lugnut studs and lugnuts and put them on all at once .. car drove fine for a couple hours but now the wheel is loose again.. havent checked it yet just got upset and parked it ... gonna check it tomorrow.. hoping that its just a lugstud that didnt get pulled thru good when i put em on
> *



you do have the right side adapters right? red on right and white on left? im sure you do but other than that ?? does the 13 spin easily when installing? and if you swapped to a 94 spindle with new brake pads then you will have to grind


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 4 2010, 10:50 PM~16185278
> *whats the difference between the 98 spindles and the 93 spindles as far as getting a GM balljoint to work with them??
> *


Why is everyone so obsessed with doing that. NAPA sells the H.D. balljoints for Lincolns and they work. I installed some almost 5 years ago on my boys T/C and they are still good with no slop. The thing hit in the 40"s with no limiting chains and never broke 1 ball joint. Extend the factory arms the right way use those and be done with it.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Dec 29 2009, 08:16 PM~16126542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wanna build another frame for mine just to copy some of the stuff on this one. but didnt know you was a little person.


----------



## thephatlander

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Painted my TC lastnight and leaf guy came in to do the leafing. Then today he'll finish the striping. Then I'll post the pics in the stages it was done.


----------



## TYTE9D

Bump... Im still lookin for some lower a arms for my 90 if anybody has some.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 28 2009, 08:26 AM~16109287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know doing the wisbone like this are they safe??????
> *


i like this one :cheesy: makes me wanna keep mine


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## louisville chevy

hey i have a quick question.......

my pass. side floor board is wet when it rains. first thing i thought was heater core.....(its not). was told it the ac box under the dash (also heard it's a recall?). anyone ever have the same problem? how did you fix it?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Jan 11 2010, 04:00 PM~16256147
> *hey i have a quick question.......
> 
> my pass. side floor board is wet when it rains. first thing i thought was heater core.....(its not). was told it the ac box under the dash (also heard it's a recall?). anyone ever have the same problem? how did you fix it?
> *


You need to reseal the cowl. Check this out...

98-03 TC Dash Leak Repair


----------



## Badass94Cad

:dunno:


----------



## lincolnswanga

yup yup i had to do it to my 99 linc tc also :angry:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

A lot of good tips in here. I just painted my towncar and I'll post it up soon.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

anyone ever change the fuel pump in a 92. how hard is it. also how many have changed over to gm arms on the lincs


----------



## IBuiltMine

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jan 14 2010, 10:09 PM~16294408
> *anyone ever change the fuel pump in a 92. how hard is it
> *


drop the tank, then tell chaz to do work :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by IBuiltMine_@Jan 14 2010, 11:09 PM~16294420
> *drop the tank, then tell chaz to do work :biggrin:
> *


damn super quick... i wanted to know if it was an intank filter lol i can do all the work i aint bout to let chaz touch my shit


----------



## IBuiltMine

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jan 14 2010, 10:11 PM~16294442
> *damn super quick... i wanted to know if it was an intank filter lol i can do all the work i aint bout to let chaz touch my shit
> *


yea there is a sock on the bottom of it, and i wouldnt let chaz do anything but watch and LEARN how to do work
:biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by IBuiltMine_@Jan 14 2010, 11:15 PM~16294474
> *yea there is a sock on the bottom of it, and i wouldnt let chaz do anything but watch and LEARN how to do work
> :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 11 2010, 05:03 PM~16256173
> *You need to reseal the cowl.  Check this out...
> 
> 98-03 TC Dash Leak Repair
> *


Thank you! that sounds easier than i thought.... i called ford about the recall and was told it wasnt but they could fix it, i said i bet you can but for how much? :biggrin: he was like well first we'll need to see if thats what it is... that will be a charge of 50, then lets say that is what it is, we can fix it for you for about 400 to 500 dollars.............. i was like, CLICK! :biggrin: 
should be having some good weather so imma fix that shit this weekend. also should have the juice hooked up.... i need to start postin pics


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Jan 15 2010, 10:45 AM~16299378
> *Thank you! that sounds easier than i thought.... i called ford about the recall and was told it wasnt but they could fix it, i said i bet you can but for how much?  :biggrin:  he was like well first we'll need to see if thats what it is... that will be a charge of 50, then lets say that is what it is, we can fix it for you for about 400 to 500 dollars.............. i was like, CLICK!  :biggrin:
> should be having some good weather so imma fix that shit this weekend. also should have the juice hooked up.... i need to start postin pics
> *


Yeah bro, I was going through the maintenance records for my car from before I bought it, and actually found a receipt for when this procedure was done. It's super simple, but it ran at least a couple hundred bucks. 

In a related story, my blower speed control (BSC) module went this summer. Apparently it had been replaced in 2004 by the stealership, at a cost of $497.  So the original lasted 6 years, the replacement lasted 5 years. It cost me $50 and less than an hour to replace it. :buttkick:


----------



## 64choco

any pic on a 80 lincoln continental from set up how to put ur cly. and do you keep ur stock a-arms or change


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 4 2010, 11:52 PM~16186290
> *i wanna build another frame for mine just to copy some of the stuff on this one. but didnt know you was a little person.
> *


Lol thats my daughter she happen to get caught in the pic. Ill be starting a topic on this frame.


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 15 2010, 12:24 PM~16299697
> *Yeah bro, I was going through the maintenance records for my car from before I bought it, and actually found a receipt for when this procedure was done.  It's super simple, but it ran at least a couple hundred bucks.
> 
> In a related story, my blower speed control (BSC) module went this summer.  Apparently it had been replaced in 2004 by the stealership, at a cost of $497.   So the original lasted 6 years, the replacement lasted 5 years.  It cost me $50 and less than an hour to replace it. :buttkick:
> *


yeah i think thats next, when it comes on its really slow building up speed :uh: 
but good lookin bro

hey anyone have step by step pics of doing lincoln TC arms? 
or have plans on doing some soon? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Jan 11 2010, 03:00 PM~16256147
> *hey i have a quick question.......
> 
> my pass. side floor board is wet when it rains. first thing i thought was heater core.....(its not). was told it the ac box under the dash (also heard it's a recall?). anyone ever have the same problem? how did you fix it?
> *



I was just about to ask this same thing,but mines seem to get the most water in the rear. I just relized the front was getting wet when I went to wire up an amp.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 11 2010, 04:03 PM~16256173
> *You need to reseal the cowl.  Check this out...
> 
> 98-03 TC Dash Leak Repair
> *


I had to do that last year. It's much better now!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Also had to replace my IAC valve last week. 

Symptoms:

On startup, would run real rough and would sputter out sometimes. 

Then sometimes driving down the street, the car would try to idle itself at an RPM that would get me up to 40mph. Not real good on wet or snowy roads.


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 17 2010, 08:26 PM~16318629
> *Also had to replace my IAC valve last week.
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> On startup, would run real rough and would sputter out sometimes.
> 
> Then sometimes driving down the street, the car would try to idle itself at an RPM that would get me up to 40mph.  Not real good on wet or snowy roads.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Jan 17 2010, 01:53 PM~16316113
> *yeah i think thats next, when it comes on its really slow building up speed  :uh:
> but good lookin bro
> 
> hey anyone have step by step pics of doing lincoln TC arms?
> or have plans on doing some soon? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



any takers lol :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider

:happysad: may be this is a stupid question lol :uh: but i dont no ! 

my friend jose gift me a pair of very nice 2000 town car reinforced a-arms my question is , this a-arms fit in my ma 1980 chevy el camino ?


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Dec 29 2009, 10:16 PM~16126542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Que Onda Rene... What year is that frame your wraping?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 17 2010, 07:26 PM~16318629
> *Also had to replace my IAC valve last week.
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> On startup, would run real rough and would sputter out sometimes.
> 
> Then sometimes driving down the street, the car would try to idle itself at an RPM that would get me up to 40mph.  Not real good on wet or snowy roads.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Another day, another new problem with the TownCar.

When I pulled into the driveway, the little red light on top of the dash started flashing, there was a loud clicking from under the dash, my high beam indicator was on, the trunk ajar light was on, and when I removed my key, the dinger kept dinging like the key was still in the ignition. Weird shit I tell ya!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 18 2010, 07:24 AM~16324371
> *Que Onda Rene... What year is that frame your wraping?
> *


Whats up homie. Its a 97. Will be making a topic on it soon. Just trying to gather up the little pics that we did take of the process.


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jan 18 2010, 10:54 PM~16331951
> *Whats up homie. Its a 97. Will be making a topic on it soon. Just trying to gather up the little pics that we did take of the process.
> *


Sounds good, Let meknow if you ever run across a 98-02 Town car frame alone.
id like to wrap one for my TC.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 18 2010, 09:34 PM~16331667
> *Another day, another new problem with the TownCar.
> *


Fix Or Repair Daily 


I feel your pain. :nosad:


----------



## Badass94Cad

I have moisture in one of the headlights of my '98 TC. I was going to remove the clear plastic lens section from the bucket to clean and dry it and properly reseal it. Some vehicles, this can be done simply by heating up the assembly in an oven, and then prying the clear lens from the bucket, but it doesn't seem so cut and dry on this assembly.

I noticed the clear part of the lens seems to have a black section around it, with like 2 clips on top, and another 1-2 on the bottom attaching it to the assembly. Do I need to remove that, or is there a way to get the clear apart from the black? Anybody ever try this method?

While fiddling around with the assembly, I tried to turn the thing to all different angles to try to trace where the water is entering, but the only place I could get it to drip from were the vents. :happysad:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Nobody's taken a TC headlight apart?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 18 2010, 09:34 PM~16331667
> *Another day, another new problem with the TownCar.
> 
> When I pulled into the driveway, the little red light on top of the dash started flashing, there was a loud clicking from under the dash, my high beam indicator was on, the trunk ajar light was on, and when I removed my key, the dinger kept dinging like the key was still in the ignition.  Weird shit I tell ya!
> *


Need an exorcist Dan? Mine has been good for the past year.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 25 2010, 10:06 AM~16403688
> *Need an exorcist Dan? Mine has been good for the past year.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

ok so were building a street hopper out of a 92tc and was wondering if i should swap to the older style arms or maybe even do the gm swap. were aiming for mid 50's


----------



## benz88

So im beggining to think the 90-97 bodystyle were the ones to get. i havent had any problems at all with mine.


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jan 25 2010, 04:27 PM~16407391
> *So im beggining to think the 90-97 bodystyle were the ones to get. i havent had any problems at all with mine.
> *


me neither mine has allways ran good


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

They are all 4.6 from 91 and up.  So the box towncars have nothing to do with it.


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 26 2010, 06:34 AM~16414168
> *They are all 4.6 from 91 and up.  So the box towncars have nothing to do with it.
> *


yes. as anyone intrested in TC's would know. But explain why only bubbles seem to be having these problems? like blown up intakes and all the others.  no beef at all btw.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jan 26 2010, 06:14 PM~16419207
> *yes. as anyone intrested in TC's would know. But explain why only bubbles seem to be having these problems? like blown up intakes and all the others.    no beef at all btw.
> *


The plastic intake was on all 4.6 until like 2000 or 2001. :dunno:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 27 2010, 09:49 AM~16427053
> *The plastic intake was on all 4.6 until like 2000 or 2001. :dunno:
> *


Thicker plastic in the early 90's???? :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jan 26 2010, 05:14 PM~16419207
> *yes. as anyone intrested in TC's would know. But explain why only bubbles seem to be having these problems? like blown up intakes and all the others.    no beef at all btw.
> *


yea the intakes on the newer models fail. they will leak water into your engine and lock it down. the main problem is in the gasket that uses only one " gasket" to seal both sides of the water and air if ya get me..but if you can get the new intake and gasket design that Ford offers for about 300 plus dollars, your motor will last a long ass time. 200,000 plus miles easy. money well worth it IMO 

but i do gotta say the 91-95 4.6 are one of my favorites engines of as far as reliability goes.
im sure 96 and up has the newer plastic intakes that fail, but engines are still good once that problem is fixed


----------



## Badass94Cad

I have to do the intake on mine sooner rather than later.  Right now, it's just leaking a TINY bit out of a bolt hole in the back on the intake, and I could only tell that by putting fluorescent dye into the coolant. But I don't want it to get worse... :nosad:


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jan 25 2010, 05:27 PM~16407391
> *So im beggining to think the 90-97 bodystyle were the ones to get. i havent had any problems at all with mine.
> *


they're all good from 90 through the new ones, on the ones that the intakes fail just invest about 300 bucks in an upgraded intake and gaskets and you wont have any problems at all..


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 27 2010, 10:11 AM~16427536
> *I have to do the intake on mine sooner rather than later.   Right now, it's just leaking a TINY bit out of a bolt hole in the back on the intake, and I could only tell that by putting fluorescent dye into the coolant.  But I don't want it to get worse... :nosad:
> *


honestly i would do it as quickly as you can, you will spend about 300 bucks for the intake and gasket and if you can do it your self save labor cost. well worth the money spent compared to buying another engine if that water gets in there... call your local Ford parts department and ask them about the new intakes they sell. 

we just did one on a 98 towncar. the intake gasket failed and fucked the engine. he ended up spending 3400 plus mainly because he bought a brand new engine.. :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 27 2010, 09:11 AM~16427536
> *I have to do the intake on mine sooner rather than later.   Right now, it's just leaking a TINY bit out of a bolt hole in the back on the intake, and I could only tell that by putting fluorescent dye into the coolant.  But I don't want it to get worse... :nosad:
> *


i had to change my intake right when i bawt my 98,had 178000 miles on it, i was fortunate to have 61 impala on 3 send me pics and advice on how to tackle it and have outhopu help withe the process of changing it. it was a huge job but the car runs like new :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

So the intake fail one the 98s are they a common occurance?? How can you tell when their getting fucked?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Jan 27 2010, 11:15 AM~16427583
> *honestly i would do it as quickly as you can, you will spend about 300 bucks for the intake and gasket and if you can do it your self save labor cost. well worth the money spent compared to buying another engine if that water gets in there... call your local Ford parts department and ask them about the new intakes they sell.
> 
> we just did one on a 98 towncar. the intake gasket failed and fucked the engine. he ended up spending 3400 plus mainly because he bought a brand new engine..  :0
> *


:yessad: It's just cold as fuck out now...

What went so wrong that he needed a new engine?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 27 2010, 01:18 PM~16428633
> *So the intake fail one the 98s are they a common occurance?? How can you tell when their getting fucked?
> *


The original intake was ALL plastic. The replacement has aluminum coolant passages that should not crack in the front and back.

The way I knew it was becoming a problem was the car started misfiring, and there was coolant in the #4 spark plug hole.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Jan 27 2010, 11:15 AM~16427583
> *honestly i would do it as quickly as you can, you will spend about 300 bucks for the intake and gasket and if you can do it your self save labor cost. well worth the money spent compared to buying another engine if that water gets in there... call your local Ford parts department and ask them about the new intakes they sell.
> 
> we just did one on a 98 towncar. the intake gasket failed and fucked the engine. he ended up spending 3400 plus mainly because he bought a brand new engine..  :0
> *


I work for a lincoln dealership in the parts dept. We sell a kit to replace the old plastic intakes..price is $607.03+tax

Kit includes intake,alt brace,gaskets,o-ring,bolts. Everything to do the job with. Even at employee price it was kind of high.I used an aftermarket intake on my last 98 tc for less than half the price with no issues.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jan 27 2010, 01:43 PM~16428889
> *I work for a lincoln dealership in the parts dept. We sell a kit to replace the old plastic intakes..price is $607.03+tax
> 
> Kit includes intake,alt brace,gaskets,o-ring,bolts. Everything to do the job with. Even at employee price it was kind of high.I used an aftermarket intake on my last 98 tc for less than half the price with no issues.
> *


:yes: Earlier today, I asked on the Lincoln forum what other options there are, but nobody answered yet. I know there's a Dorman for around $300. Anything else? Any "performance" upgrades? I know some guys do the Mustang intake and heads swap, but I don't think I want to bother with that. It'll probably kill my mileage even more, and rob low-end HP. :dunno:


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 27 2010, 12:18 PM~16428633
> *So the intake fail one the 98s are they a common occurance?? How can you tell when their getting fucked?
> *


yea they fail, not sure how common but i have come across a few so i would just say to be on the look out. if you notice your coolant low and there is no leak then chances are it can be leaking into the engine and thats bad. some leak out some in.


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 27 2010, 12:20 PM~16428649
> *The original intake was ALL plastic.  The replacement has aluminum coolant passages that should not crack in the front and back.
> 
> The way I knew it was becoming a problem was the car started misfiring, and there was coolant in the #4 spark plug hole.
> *


and the new gaskets should have an improved gasket design


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jan 27 2010, 12:43 PM~16428889
> *I work for a lincoln dealership in the parts dept. We sell a kit to replace the old plastic intakes..price is $607.03+tax
> 
> Kit includes intake,alt brace,gaskets,o-ring,bolts. Everything to do the job with. Even at employee price it was kind of high.I used an aftermarket intake on my last 98 tc for less than half the price with no issues.
> *


yea you're right the dealer ones run that much, the one we used was aftermarket but works just as good. my mistake :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 27 2010, 12:19 PM~16428637
> *:yessad:  It's just cold as fuck out now...
> 
> What went so wrong that he needed a new engine?
> *


all the coolant leaked into the engine. he opted for a new engine since he plans on keeping the car for a long time


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 27 2010, 12:47 PM~16428930
> *:yes: Earlier today, I asked on the Lincoln forum what other options there are, but nobody answered yet.  I know there's a Dorman for around $300.  Anything else?  Any "performance" upgrades?  I know some guys do the Mustang intake and heads swap, but I don't think I want to bother with that.  It'll probably kill my mileage even more, and rob low-end HP. :dunno:
> *


if you just want a good running car and not have to worry about gas mileage or you dont need HP increase, just swap it with the aftermarket intake and you will be good :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~+Jan 27 2010, 01:53 PM~16429004-->
> 
> 
> 
> and the new gaskets should have an improved gasket design
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~Texas Hustle~_@Jan 27 2010, 01:58 PM~16429050
> *all the coolant leaked into the engine. he opted for a new engine since he plans on keeping the car for a long time
> *


Do you know where it leaked in? My understanding was that it typically fills up the spark plug holes, depending on where the leak is. :dunno:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 27 2010, 01:47 PM~16428930
> *:yes: Earlier today, I asked on the Lincoln forum what other options there are, but nobody answered yet.  I know there's a Dorman for around $300.  Anything else?  Any "performance" upgrades?  I know some guys do the Mustang intake and heads swap, but I don't think I want to bother with that.  It'll probably kill my mileage even more, and rob low-end HP. :dunno:
> *


Yea the dorman is what I installed on my last tc. Only alternative I know of right now.Not sure of any performance upgrades for them though.I just drive low and slow. :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Jan 27 2010, 01:55 PM~16429028
> *yea you're right the dealer ones run that much, the one we used was aftermarket but works just as good. my mistake  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Jan 27 2010, 11:08 AM~16427518
> *yea the intakes on the newer models fail. they will leak water into your engine and lock it down. the main problem is in the gasket that uses only one " gasket" to seal both sides of the water and air if ya get me..but if you can get the new intake and gasket design  that Ford offers for about 300 plus dollars, your motor will last a long ass time. 200,000 plus miles easy. money well worth it IMO
> 
> but i do gotta say the 91-95 4.6 are one of my favorites engines of as far as reliability goes.
> im sure 96 and up has the newer plastic intakes that fail, but engines are still good once that problem is fixed
> *


There isn't an updated gasket from Ford. There is however an updated intake that fixes the coolant leak problem. The problem is the plastic gets brittle and cracks overtime. Fords fix was an aluminum coolant crossover. 




























Don't mind the size difference the new part was a PI intake manifold. Decided to spend some extra cash and give it some more horse power. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

That performance intake works only with the Mustang heads, right?


----------



## lincolnswanga

damn mine is doing it to running funny i took it to autozone and they said its misfiring in cylinder #4 i took the spark plug out to check it out and there is fluid in there so your saying the only way to fix is to change out the intake manifold and gasket ??????


----------



## lincolnswanga

i found this one but is this one the improved one or is it just basic stock with the same plastic stuff that will crack??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1999-99-Lin...=item19b769cab3


----------



## lincolnswanga

i found this one too it says its performance and bolts right up anybody used it yet

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1999-Lincol...=item27ae4fce54


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jan 28 2010, 12:28 PM~16439650
> *i found this one but is this one the improved one or is it just basic stock with the same plastic stuff that will crack??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1999-99-Lin...=item19b769cab3
> *


That is a updated aftermarket replacement intake. It has the aluminum crossover instead of plastic. That's the good one.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jan 28 2010, 12:23 PM~16439589
> *damn mine is doing it to running funny i took it to autozone and they said its misfiring in cylinder #4 i took the spark plug out to check it out and there is fluid in there so your saying the only way to fix is to change out the intake manifold and gasket ??????
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jan 28 2010, 12:33 PM~16439728
> *i found this one too it says its performance and bolts right up anybody used it yet
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1999-Lincol...=item27ae4fce54
> *


Who makes that PI intake? It says you don't need the PI heads to do the conversion. I'd like a few extra horses. :biggrin:

61Impalaon3, is that the same one you used?


----------



## lincolnswanga

i dont know but thats the one im looking at the performance one specially if it just bolts right up :happysad:


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 28 2010, 08:12 AM~16437991
> *There isn't an updated gasket from Ford. There is however an updated intake that fixes the coolant leak problem. The problem is the plastic gets brittle and cracks overtime. Fords fix was an aluminum coolant crossover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the size difference the new part was a PI intake manifold. Decided to spend some extra cash and give it some more horse power. :biggrin:
> *


Just did mine last month. Used a Dorman. Runs great.


----------



## lincolnswanga

so this is what i gotta get then to stop that damn misfire due to the water at first i thought it was just a bad coil but i switched the coil with another one already on the motor and nope it still said misfire to cylinder four and i found fluid so its for sure i need to change the intake manifold right ??????? cause im getting ready to order income tax check is on the way lol


----------



## lincolnswanga

so this is the dorman it looks pretty much like the one on ebay 

http://www.discountairintake.com/store/?N=...ntake+manifolds


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga+Jan 28 2010, 02:52 PM~16441223-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know but thats the one im looking at the performance one specially if it just bolts right up :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lincolnswanga_@Jan 28 2010, 02:55 PM~16441261
> *so this is what i gotta get then to stop that damn misfire due to the water at first i thought it was just a bad coil but i switched the coil with another one already on the motor and nope it still said misfire to cylinder four and i found fluid so its for sure i need to change the intake manifold right ??????? cause im getting ready to order income tax check is on the way lol
> *


Here's how it went down for me: Engine running rough. Codes for random misfire, and misfire #2. Replaced #2 coil. Still running rough. Misfire #4 code. Went to replace #4 coil, found some coolant in there. Sucked out the coolant with a Shop Vac. Replaced #4 coil and ALL spark plugs (97K miles). Runs great, but I'm keeping an eye on the coolant situation...Dye showed it was just leaking off an intake bolt...for now. hno:


----------



## lincolnswanga

alright thats what im going to do is buy the coil and swap that spark plug i just did the spark plug change last month what kind of dye did u use or where do i get it i want to see where mine is leaking from


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jan 28 2010, 03:33 PM~16441565
> *alright thats what im going to do is buy the coil and swap that spark plug i just did the spark plug change last month what kind of dye did u use or where do i get it i want to see where mine is leaking from
> *


The brand I used was Tracer. I'm sure there are others, but that's what we sell. They make it for regular green coolant and long-life coolants. Toss a 1 oz. bottle in and drive the bitch. Then you just shine a UV light around and look for the glow.


----------



## lincolnswanga

alright kool im gonna look for some tonight


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jan 28 2010, 01:55 PM~16441261
> *so this is what i gotta get then to stop that damn misfire due to the water at first i thought it was just a bad coil but i switched the coil with another one already on the motor and nope it still said misfire to cylinder four and i found fluid so its for sure i need to change the intake manifold right ??????? cause im getting ready to order income tax check is on the way lol
> *


*its cylinder 4 misfire.. those heater hoses tend to leak... in to the rear spark plugs..especially #4.. if you just take of the coil and change it its not gonna fix the problem.. yo need to take off your spark plug and put in another new one... before that blow off the coolant... then spray some carburator cleaner to clean it up .. take off the old one stick the new one plug and new coil on .....the coil it self put some silicone on the top to cover it keeping the coolant out,...*


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 28 2010, 08:14 AM~16437997
> *That performance intake works only with the Mustang heads, right?
> *


Nope the PI intake works on Towncars too. There is no difference in Towncar heads compaired to mutangs too.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 28 2010, 03:59 PM~16441810
> *Nope the PI intake works on Towncars too. There is no difference in Towncar heads compaired to mutangs too.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I like more power. :biggrin:

Is that version not by Dorman? Who makes it? Where do you find it (other than that link on eBay)?


----------



## lincolnswanga

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jan 28 2010, 01:46 PM~16441671
> *its cylinder 4 misfire.. those heater hoses tend to leak... in to the rear spark plugs..especially #4.. if you just take of the coil and change it its not gonna fix the problem.. yo need to take off your spark plug and put in another new one... before that blow off the coolant... then spray some  carburator cleaner to clean it up .. take off the old one stick the new one plug  and new coil on .....the coil it self put some silicone on the top to cover it keeping the coolant out,...
> *


alright im gonna do that this weekend im gonna buy a new spark plug and coil and clean out the fluid in there and im also gonna buy that dye to put in the coolant and see where the leak is from and yeah it is cylinder 4 that is the rear of the motor on the passanger side correct


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 28 2010, 04:02 PM~16441828
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  I like more power. :biggrin:
> 
> Is that version not by Dorman?  Who makes it?  Where do you find it (other than that link on eBay)?
> *


The Dorman part didn't even exist when I did mine.  
Its actually a Ford Racing part. I got mine from ebay. 


Here is a how to link for you guys

Here is a site you can buy the PI intake

I have a how to link for the PI intake but it is saved on my work computer. If your interested in doing it sent me a PM and I can get it to you. Also if you need more advice I can give you my cell number.


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jan 28 2010, 03:58 PM~16441285
> *so this is the dorman it looks pretty much like the one on ebay
> 
> http://www.discountairintake.com/store/?N=...ntake+manifolds
> *



thats were I got mine too, and of corse I had to paint it to match the car :biggrin: Too bad you really caint see it that good with all that crap on their :angry:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Yeah, I'm planning to paint mine too, despite the fact that it's almost 100% hidden. 

I also have that crappy $50 eBay air filter kit. That bracket they include is essentially useless. We made a new one out of a universal exhaust hanger, and now the thing is sturdy. :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnswanga

this is where mine is leaking from just found it last night










this is the small crack where the coolant is coming from right over cylinder #4


----------



## Badass94Cad

:angry:


----------



## lincolnswanga

im wondering if there is any way to just patch it up cause its just right there where the hose goes into the plastic manifold on top any suggestions i was thinking that radiotor putty might do it??


----------



## Badass94Cad

I checked Summit Racing for shits and giggles to see what they offer. They show 2 different part number options from Dorman.

http://www.summitracing.com/search/make/LI...s/?autoview=SKU

They don't really identify what the differences are. I guess I'll need to do a little more research on the Dorman site, unless somebody knows...


----------



## Badass94Cad

Looks like 615-178 is for 1998-2000, and 615-175 is for 1999-2010. :dunno: Dorman's site still doesn't identify differences.


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 29 2010, 09:54 AM~16450179
> *I checked Summit Racing for shits and giggles to see what they offer.  They show 2 different part number options from Dorman.
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/search/make/LI...s/?autoview=SKU
> 
> They don't really identify what the differences are.  I guess I'll need to do a little more research on the Dorman site, unless somebody knows...
> *


when i get time ill try and snap some pics on the difference between the factory intake gaskets and the aftermarket ones.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Jan 29 2010, 11:17 AM~16450357
> *when i get time ill try and snap some pics on the difference between the factory intake gaskets and the aftermarket ones.
> *


I looked them up on the Dorman website. They both said stock replacement and include the Dorman-only gaskets. So beyond that, IDK why Dorman has 2 versions of the intake, and there's like a $50 difference in price.

I could understand if one was the performance upgrade, and one was stock replacement... :dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Or if 1 was for '98-2000, and the other 2001-2010, but there's an overlap in the years of applications. Shit's weird.


----------



## rollo

hey guys im throwing juice in my 96 tc so im looking for all the little things to make it right lol i need ball joint extenders and a arms and spindles so if any of you guys have any of this for sale or any extra parts you want to get rid of let me know im putting 3 pumps 10 batts with 10s up front and 16s in back what do you guys thing about my plans thanks for your imput oh and and i dont really want to hop it im just looking for a sick 3 wheel and a clean ride lol


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Jan 29 2010, 03:28 PM~16453519
> *hey guys im throwing juice in my 96 tc so im looking for all the little things to make it right lol i need ball joint extenders and a arms  and spindles so if any of you guys have any of this for sale or any extra parts you want to get rid of let me know im putting 3 pumps 10 batts with 10s up front and 16s in back what do you guys thing about my plans thanks for your imput  oh and and i dont really want to hop it im just looking for a sick 3 wheel and a clean ride lol
> *


10s up front? why? if you want a higher lockup up front, just extend your a arms and do GM spindles. 10s arent gonna do shitn up front.


----------



## blackbusa

I have a 98 tc with 8 in the front and 12 powerballs in back. When i lock up the rear while moving it makes a loud noise like metal rubbing or something grinding. But only moving with the back locked up . Anybody have any ideas what it would be. No shocks either. Somebody said probley the driveshaft about to pop out.


----------



## rollo

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 30 2010, 01:47 AM~16457717
> *10s up front? why? if you want a higher lockup up front, just extend your a arms and do GM spindles. 10s arent gonna do shitn up front.
> *


thanks bro i just wanted a high lock up front but ill take your advise thanks for helping i dont plan on hopping the car more of just a nasty 3 and cruising hitten switches


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by blackbusa_@Jan 30 2010, 01:07 AM~16458639
> *I have a 98 tc with 8 in the front and 12 powerballs in back. When i lock up the rear while moving it makes a loud noise like metal rubbing or something grinding. But only moving with the back locked up . Anybody have any ideas what it would be. No shocks either. Somebody said probley the driveshaft about to pop out.
> *


Its probly pushing your drive shaft into your tranny cause of the pinon angle you probly need a Telescope drive shaft...maybe some adjustable trailing arms


----------



## blackbusa

ok, thanks


----------



## Badass94Cad

I found this review on Amazon:

Visually, the quality of the Dorman 615-175 intake's material and workmanship seems to be better than the Ford stock intake on my 2001 Mustang GT. The Dorman intake uses an aluminum crossover as opposed to the unreliable plastic crossover on the Ford stock intake (Ford corrected this problem in 2002). The Dorman intake also uses integrated O-rings instead of traditional gaskets, which simplifies installation and probably improves reliability (traditional gaskets is that they have a tendency to trap coolant between the gasket and aluminum cylinder head on the Ford 4.6 liter engine. Over time, trapped coolant can eat away the aluminum).

Although installation required many steps, it was straightforward. I purged the fuel pump, disconnected the battery, drained the radiator, and removed the following: upper radiator hose, temp sensor, alternator, intake plenum, throttle, EGR, fuel injectors, ignition coils, and some emission hoses. After I installed the Dorman intake, my car ran beautifully.

*Couple of weeks later, I decided to change the spark plugs. However, I unpleasantly discovered that the Dorman intake partially obstructed 2 spark plug holes on the passenger side (the rear 2 spark plugs next to the intake passages marked with torque sequences 4 and 8). The obstruction was enough to block out my Craftsman 5/8 spark-plug socket, which means that changing these 2 spark plugs would require removal of the intake manifold again ... an unreasonable expectation. This problem did not exist with the Ford stock intake.

If it weren't for this flaw, I would rate this product with 5 stars.*


----------



## Badass94Cad

This is the 615-175. It looks deeper than the stock manifold...I wonder if it's their version of the PI manifold... :dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad

615-178


----------



## BIG L.A

whats up everybody i have a prob with my brakes and dont know why they were perfect befor i lifted the car now if my car get a good bounce goin and i hit the brake they might fade and i hear a gringin noise but if i pump them they will come back like i said they were perfect befor i cut the car the only thing i didnt do was bend the brake lines i just moved them over thanks for any help for got to say its a 93 tc


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by blackbusa_@Jan 30 2010, 02:07 AM~16458639
> *I have a 98 tc with 8 in the front and 12 powerballs in back. When i lock up the rear while moving it makes a loud noise like metal rubbing or something grinding. But only moving with the back locked up . Anybody have any ideas what it would be. No shocks either. Somebody said probley the driveshaft about to pop out.
> *


the driveshaft wont "pop out" when driving locked up, most likely its your pinion angle thrown off getting binded. and it may also be the driveshaft rubbing with the exhaust in the middle. 



> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Feb 1 2010, 01:25 AM~16474608
> *whats up everybody i have a prob with my brakes and dont know why they were perfect befor i lifted the car now if my car get a good bounce goin and i hit the brake they might fade and i hear a gringin noise but if i pump them they will come back like i said they were perfect befor i cut the car the only thing i didnt do was bend the brake lines i just moved them over thanks for any help for got to say its a 93 tc
> *


does it do while your hopping on the street? or any time when you try to brake? could be your abs responding


----------



## BIG L.A

i havnt hopped it but if it gets a good bounce at a high speed the brakes will go out if i press on it to slow down to control the bounce


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Feb 1 2010, 04:20 PM~16478498
> *i havnt hopped it but if it gets a good bounce at a high speed the brakes will go out if i press on it to slow down to control the bounce
> *


Might be an ABS issue. If your tires leave the ground, and you hit the brakes, it will mess with the speed sensors and ABS won't function properly. :dunno:

I'd also check for any pinching of the brake lines.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 1 2010, 05:22 PM~16478515
> *Might be an ABS issue.  If your tires leave the ground, and you hit the brakes, it will mess with the speed sensors and ABS won't function properly. :dunno:
> 
> I'd also check for any pinching of the brake lines.
> *



I agree... sounds like ABS to me... we had that issue on some fleetwood we juiced years ago...


----------



## BIG L.A

so what get a new abs ,disconect it ,or what, what did you do with the fleetwood


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Feb 1 2010, 05:42 PM~16478643
> *so what get a new abs ,disconect it ,or what, what did you do with the fleetwood
> *



just disconnected the ABS and the brakes worked like normal brakes from there...


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 1 2010, 04:51 PM~16478705
> *just disconnected the ABS and the brakes worked like normal brakes from there...
> *


----------



## BIG L.A

cool so just disconnect the sensor , thanks guys shit with 4 way dics brakes who needs abs right :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Feb 1 2010, 05:10 PM~16478849
> *cool so just disconnect the sensor , thanks guys shit with 4 way dics brakes who needs abs right  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: Got that shit disconnected in my big body too. :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Feb 1 2010, 04:10 PM~16478849
> *cool so just disconnect the sensor , thanks guys shit with 4 way dics brakes who needs abs right  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you said you took the caliper off and left it hanging, i would double check and make sure the caliper was put on there the right way and not keeping the brake line twisted


----------



## BIG L.A

i never said i left the caliper hangin and they only go on one way well they do on every car i ever built dont know about you and the lines not twisted i just didnt bend them around the cylender


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

HEY GUYS I JUST LIFTED MY 95 TOWNCAR. AND HONESTLY I DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT HYDRAULICS.  :biggrin:  :dunno: :buttkick: ANY ADVICE YA CAN GIVE ME WOULD BE APPRECIATED. WHAT ARE THE DOS AND DONTS? I ALREADY KNOW TO JUST TAP THE SWITCH NOT HOLD IT.


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 30 2010, 03:29 PM~16461948
> *This is the 615-175.  It looks deeper than the stock manifold...I wonder if it's their version of the PI manifold... :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE MY INTAKE 








:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 1 2010, 11:24 PM~16483430
> *I LIKE MY INTAKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Where is the trottle body going to bolt up?


----------



## Badass94Cad

Yeah wtf? lol  

How about that color...is that paint?


----------



## TarArroVA

Heh heh. Never expected any, in fact I halfway expected somebody to say "why should LINCOLN get any of it either?"


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by TarArroVA_@Feb 2 2010, 12:33 PM~16488169
> *Heh heh. Never expected any, in fact I halfway expected somebody to say "why should LINCOLN get any of it either?"
> *


WTF are you talking about with your 1 post ever? :uh: :twak:

TarArroVA 
post Today, 12:33 PM
User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #916 Go to the top of the page

Newbie
Group Icon
Posts: 1
Joined: Jan 2010


----------



## pitbull166

ttt


----------



## Certified Ryda

i got a question for ya'll i got a 98 towncar i want to hop .. i want a full wrap frame ..i heard the 90's frames are better .. will a 1990 frame fit on my 1998 towncar ? i want spindals and rear end ? so i can 4 link it ? 



will a 1990 frame fit on my 1998 towncar ?


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

Ok i just got a 96 linc and its my first linc so im still learnin bout them and from wut i read i gotta do a spindel swap from a 93- 94 linc 2 fit 13s s6 when doin that i gotta swap calapers 2. should i get them wit tha ABS or wit out?


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 2 2010, 05:38 AM~16486599
> *Where is the trottle body going to bolt up?
> *


ON THE BACK ITS OF A 91 4.6 OLD SKOOL :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Feb 4 2010, 06:12 PM~16513577
> *i got a question for ya'll i got a 98 towncar i want to hop .. i want a full wrap frame ..i heard the 90's frames are better .. will a 1990 frame fit on my 1998 towncar ? i want spindals and rear end ? so i can 4 link it ?
> will a 1990 frame fit on my 1998 towncar ?
> *


From what I have been told and read no. Only 98-02 fits.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

I think Lincoln James swapped his 98 TC frame and put a 94 under it. Not the purple one he had but a white one.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 15 2010, 11:46 PM~16623670
> *ON THE BACK ITS OF A 91 4.6 OLD SKOOL  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Latin Thug

For those of you who had the rear end chromed or even others who are just fixing shit, what did you guys do about the Trailing Arm Bushings? They are telling me the the local stores and even at Lincoln that they are not sold anymore. Has anyone heard this or have a solution?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Feb 16 2010, 06:10 PM~16631176
> *I think Lincoln James swapped his 98 TC frame and put a 94 under it. Not the purple one he had but a white one.
> *


I thought he had to modify the frame though.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Feb 17 2010, 02:30 PM~16640614
> *For those of you who had the rear end chromed or even others who are just fixing shit, what did you guys do about the Trailing Arm Bushings?  They are telling me the the local stores and even at Lincoln that they are not sold anymore.  Has anyone heard this or have a solution?
> 
> 
> *


You can get bushings for it. Call a Ford dealer. They are going to be the same as a Crown Vic and a Mercury


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 19 2010, 06:53 AM~16659633
> *You can get bushings for it. Call a Ford dealer. They are going to be the same as a Crown Vic and a Mercury
> *


I called for the TC and they said nah, but imma slap one of those fools and see if they can look up CV or Mercury. Would it be same year? I thought they would the same and even thought about checking something like on a Mustang, but I didnt know and I wanted to ask around first. I did find something at Oreilly's, but its saying Rear Control arm and they only have for the lowers no uppers. I appreciate the post and verify the year for me as well.....thanks!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Feb 19 2010, 12:06 PM~16661083
> *I called for the TC and they said nah, but imma slap one of those fools and see if they can look up CV or Mercury.  Would it be same year?  I thought they would the same and even thought about checking something like on a Mustang, but I didnt know and I wanted to ask around first.  I did find something at Oreilly's, but its saying Rear Control arm and they only have for the lowers no uppers.  I appreciate the post and verify the year for me as well.....thanks!
> *


Yeah it would be the same year range as your Towncar. Try to call Ford too. Sometimes you get people at the parts stores that don't know what the hell there talking about.


----------



## Groc006

I have a 2000 TC... Dose anyone know the size of the bolt that is right on top of the axel gears??... its used for the Center links but it goes though to the inside of the gears ...i just need the thread size and diameter so i can get a plug.

thanks for any help.


----------



## THEBOXX

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 19 2010, 01:30 PM~16661859
> *I have a 2000 TC... Dose anyone know the size of the bolt that is right on top of the axel gears??... its used for the Center links but it goes though to the inside of the gears ...i just need the thread size and diameter so i can get a plug.
> 
> thanks for any help.
> *


are you guys taking those links off???? why?? thanks


----------



## thephatlander

What do you think off a Tc 95, 3pump 8battz setup with 14´s, some chains?
Would I be able to do a power 3?


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Feb 19 2010, 02:39 PM~16661950
> *are you guys taking those links off???? why?? thanks
> *


i made a Triangulated set up for it, for a chain bridge...so the center links are in the way.


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@Feb 19 2010, 04:10 PM~16662727
> *What do you think off a Tc 95, 3pump 8battz setup with 14´s, some chains?
> Would I be able to do a power 3?
> *



:yes: 
one of my Homies has that same set up in his 94 with 16" cylinders and posted a NASTY 3


----------



## regalistic

hey guys, i got a 2000 and both the turn signals and wipers went out. checked the fuse and thats not the problem. any other thoughts?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 19 2010, 06:19 PM~16664217
> *hey guys, i got a 2000 and both the turn signals and wipers went out. checked the fuse and thats not the problem.  any other thoughts?
> *


Check your hazard switch I have read that some times they will get stuck and cause a electric short which cause the same problems you have listed. From what I read you can spray wd40 on it and try to push it a bunch of times. Sounds kinda dumb buts its worth a try.


----------



## Dylante63

^^^^ multi function switch, controls wipers hazards turn signals. common issue, get a new one.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Feb 19 2010, 11:58 PM~16667338
> *^^^^ multi function switch, controls wipers hazards turn signals. common issue, get a new one.
> *


Yup but from what I read too the hazard light switch can cause that problem as well. I think its worth a try before he forks out $100 for the switch itself. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 20 2010, 08:52 AM~16669035
> *Yup but from what I read too the hazard light switch can cause that problem as well. I think its worth a try before he forks out $100 for the switch itself. :biggrin:
> *


good info i will try that first. thanks tom


----------



## hoppin92

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 19 2010, 02:30 PM~16661859
> *I have a 2000 TC... Dose anyone know the size of the bolt that is right on top of the axel gears??... its used for the Center links but it goes though to the inside of the gears ...i just need the thread size and diameter so i can get a plug.
> 
> thanks for any help.
> *


YEAH THE SIZE IS GO FUCK YOUR SELF SIZE............................. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..............................NAW JUST FUCKING WITH YA HOMIE CALL ME IF YOU NEED SOME HELP..................  :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 20 2010, 12:35 PM~16669679
> *good info i will try that first.  thanks tom
> *


that didnt work.... damn.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

is there anyspecific plug i should get for my 98 towncar. i remember my fleetwood took only 1 kind and fouled out all the others i put in it..


----------



## Dylante63

Get the factory Motorcraft platinum plug.


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 20 2010, 05:52 AM~16669035
> *Yup but from what I read too the hazard light switch can cause that problem as well. I think its worth a try before he forks out $100 for the switch itself. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: allways easier to advice the expensive route when its not my money lol


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Feb 20 2010, 01:19 PM~16669895
> *YEAH THE SIZE IS GO FUCK YOUR SELF SIZE............................. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ..............................NAW JUST FUCKING WITH YA HOMIE CALL ME IF YOU NEED SOME HELP..................   :biggrin:
> *



Hater :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by regalistic+Feb 20 2010, 04:24 PM~16671308-->
> 
> 
> 
> that didnt work.... damn.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be the switch then.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dylante63_@Feb 19 2010, 11:58 PM~16667338
> *^^^^ multi function switch, controls wipers hazards turn signals. common issue, get a new one.
> *


----------



## BIG L.A

anybody ever had the car accelorate on its own when you lockup the front and back


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Feb 20 2010, 06:41 PM~16672156
> *is there anyspecific plug i should get for my 98 towncar. i remember my fleetwood took only 1 kind and fouled out all the others i put in it..
> *


Autolite Platinum good to go for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Feb 23 2010, 06:30 PM~16702199
> *anybody ever had the car accelorateon its own when you lockup the front and back
> *



I never had it happen with mine but last summer I got a recall notice from Lincoln sayin that there was a problem with the cruise controll wiring


----------



## BIG L.A

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*I got this fully wraped and molded frame (no body filler)
engine and trany chrome ( tranny not ploish CHROME)
Its got march serpentine sistem on the engine
have undercarige chrome 
interior is new but in storage for three year so it was new when stored!!
it is peanut butter color
I'll get more pics later*[/i]


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## thephatlander

ttt


----------



## louisville chevy

hey couple of questions
- do you need to shorten the drive shaft? lifted my rear this weekend and with the shocks on only got about 3 to 4 inches of lift but also noticed my drive shaft was all the way forward into the back of the tranny
- are there any shocks that yall have used that will give me more lift?


----------



## thephatlander

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Mar 7 2010, 12:39 PM~16820496
> *hey couple of questions
> - do you need to shorten the drive shaft? lifted my rear this weekend and with the shocks on only got about 3 to 4 inches of lift but also noticed my drive shaft was all the way forward into the back of the tranny
> - are there any shocks that yall have used that will give me more lift?
> 
> 
> *


Throw those shockers away and get some accumulators!


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 25 2010, 10:05 PM~16728887
> *I got this fully wraped and molded frame (no body filler)
> engine and trany chrome ( tranny not ploish CHROME)
> Its got  march serpentine sistem on the engine
> have undercarige chrome
> interior is new but in storage for three year so it was new when stored!!
> it is peanut butter color
> I'll get  more pics later[/i]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

ARE THE UPPER ARMS ON A 95-97 TOWNCAR ADJUSTABLE AT ALL CUZ MY WHEELS ARE BUTTERFLIED IN ON MY DAILY DRIVER? (NOT LIFTED)

ALSO DO I NEED TO GRIND MY CALIPERS TO FIT 13'S WITHOUT RUBBING???


----------



## BIG L.A

what i did with my 93 was change the outer tie-rods some people say the car is too heavey for the rims and adjust them a lil more in so when you drop the car down they sit even thats what i did till i cut mine and added 2 1/2 inchs :biggrin:


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Mar 7 2010, 04:39 PM~16820496
> *hey couple of questions
> - do you need to shorten the drive shaft? lifted my rear this weekend and with the shocks on only got about 3 to 4 inches of lift but also noticed my drive shaft was all the way forward into the back of the tranny
> - are there any shocks that yall have used that will give me more lift?
> 
> 
> *


and one more question, will the old sheet metal arms bolt right up to the frame?
(99TC on a 94 frame  )


----------



## Groc006

i want to swap my upper control arms out on my 2000 TC.....

so my Questioin is... what year are the control arms off the older body style Lincolns that kinda look like G-boady upper arms??

and if i use those older arms will i still have to extend them??


thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Damn i dont think anybody really reads this topic for answers at all....

All the same questions keep coming up, and all you have to do is look at the first page.


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 10 2010, 07:18 PM~16854221
> *i want to swap my upper control arms out on my 2000 TC.....
> 
> so my Questioin is... what year are the control arms off the older body style Lincolns that kinda look like G-boady upper arms??
> 
> and if i use those older arms will i still have to extend them??
> thanks in advance for any info.
> *


1990 are the g-body arms and i extend the arms on any car i lift if you are gonna hop i would take the spindles also but i never did a 2000 only a 93 and a 98 when i did my 93 i had to gring my spindle to make the balljoint fit its much easyer to swap spindle and all like i said never done a 2000 but thats what i did to my 93 and my boys 98


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Mar 7 2010, 03:39 PM~16820496
> *
> - are there any shocks that yall have used that will give me more lift?
> 
> 
> *


Shocks don't lift cars.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 11 2010, 09:45 AM~16858701
> *Damn i dont think anybody really reads this topic for answers at all....
> 
> All the same questions keep coming up, and all you have to do is look at the first page.
> *


:yessad:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

my car


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 11 2010, 06:45 AM~16858701
> *Damn i dont think anybody really reads this topic for answers at all....
> 
> All the same questions keep coming up, and all you have to do is look at the first page.
> *


its a big topic


----------



## thephatlander

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 11 2010, 10:59 AM~16860696
> *my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice ride homie!


----------



## thephatlander

My car and setup




























Sorry for the big pics


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 11 2010, 09:45 AM~16858701
> *Damn i dont think anybody really reads this topic for answers at all....
> 
> All the same questions keep coming up, and all you have to do is look at the first page.
> *


Wheres the first page again?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 12 2010, 10:16 AM~16870010
> *Wheres the first page again?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=462994


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 11 2010, 10:45 AM~16858701
> *Damn i dont think anybody really reads this topic for answers at all....
> 
> All the same questions keep coming up, and all you have to do is look at the first page.
> *


i just looked i didnt see anything about what kind of shock for a little more travle in the rear :biggrin: 

and what about the old style sheet metal arms? (upper a-arms) fitting my 94 frame?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Mar 12 2010, 10:37 PM~16877025
> *i just looked i didnt see anything about what kind of shock for a little more travle in the rear  :biggrin:
> 
> and what about the old style sheet metal arms? (upper a-arms) fitting my 94 frame?
> *


theres alot of different things you can do for more travel, the tallest shocks i can find were from empire customs already chromed. Those are what im going with.

the a arm swap wont be an issue, just make sure the spindle and calipers fit right.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 12 2010, 06:34 PM~16873321
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=462994
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 13 2010, 11:06 AM~16879185
> *theres alot of different things you can do for more travel, the tallest shocks i can find were from empire customs already chromed. Those are what im going with.
> 
> the a arm swap wont be an issue, just make sure the spindle and calipers fit right.
> *


cool, thanks man imma check them out. its my daily so i like the ride to stay the way it is but them stock shocks only allow my cylinders to extend no more than 5 inches


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Mar 13 2010, 07:33 PM~16882933
> *cool, thanks man imma check them out. its my daily so i like the ride to stay the way it is but them stock shocks only allow my cylinders to extend no more than 5 inches
> *


the empire customs shocks work for cylinders up to 16 inches.


----------



## thephatlander

Some pics


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Two questions?
1. What's a good ball joint for the upper a-arms for a 90 also need part numbers.
2. What's a good ball joint for the lower a-arms for a 97 also need part numbers.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt i need info!!!!!


----------



## RollinX151

Would this be the right way to put the ball joint extenders in??? I heard that putting them on the bottom gives you a high lock up, but what I wasn't sure about was if the angle on the extension goes up or down??


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 21 2010, 09:18 PM~16956170
> *Would this be the right way to put the ball joint extenders in???  I heard that putting them on the bottom gives you a high lock up, but what I wasn't sure about was if the angle on the extension goes up or down??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whoever you bought them from should know.


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2010, 01:46 AM~16958089
> *whoever you bought them from should know.
> *



Well the way you see it is the way it came out of the box from black magic, I have just never seen it like that, thats why I asked...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 22 2010, 09:04 AM~16960314
> *Well the way you see it is the way it came out of the box from black magic, I have just never seen it like that, thats why I asked...
> *


call ron bro.Im sure he would be very happy to help you.


----------



## Badass94Cad

I let my girl borrow my '98 TC today while her car was in the shop, so she moved the seat forward. I guess when you shut the car off, the seat moves back so you can get in and out, but it never does this for me because I have the seat all the way back.

Well, she got in the car this last time, and the seat never moved forward, and it won't with the control on the door. Nor will the back rest move up or down. No seat controls at all.

So now she can't reach the pedals, and I have a steering wheel in my lap.

I see the fuse for the seat is the same as power door locks and trunk, which all work. Fuse #8 under the hood for power seats doesn't appear blown either. Any other ideas why both my seat and seat back would totally stop working??? I'd figure it would be 2 different motors. :dunno:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Feb 23 2010, 03:30 PM~16702199
> *anybody ever had the car accelorate on its own when you lockup the front and back
> *




:420: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Feb 17 2010, 12:30 PM~16640614
> *For those of you who had the rear end chromed or even others who are just fixing shit, what did you guys do about the Trailing Arm Bushings?  They are telling me the the local stores and even at Lincoln that they are not sold anymore.  Has anyone heard this or have a solution?
> 
> 
> *




:420: :biggrin: napa homie


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 22 2010, 05:05 PM~16964071
> *I let my girl borrow my '98 TC today while her car was in the shop, so she moved the seat forward. I guess when you shut the car off, the seat moves back so you can get in and out, but it never does this for me because I have the seat all the way back.
> 
> Well, she got in the car this last time, and the seat never moved forward, and it won't with the control on the door. Nor will the back rest move up or down. No seat controls at all.
> 
> So now she can't reach the pedals, and I have a steering wheel in my lap.
> 
> I see the fuse for the seat is the same as power door locks and trunk, which all work. Fuse #8 under the hood for power seats doesn't appear blown either. Any other ideas why both my seat and seat back would totally stop working???  I'd figure it would be 2 different motors. :dunno:
> *


Fuse 29, 30, and #8 under the hood all look good. Everything is plugged in under the seat. The seat track was replaced in 2007. :uh: Any ideas? It seems unlikely that both motors would stop working simultaneously.





Stupid fuckin Fix Or Repair Daily. :angry: :twak:


----------



## Dylante63

test for power going to your seat motors. or at the first switch its possible that if one of the switches goes bad that it wont let power flow to the other controls ??


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 23 2010, 09:48 AM~16971868
> *test for power going to your seat motors.  or at the first switch its possible that if one of the switches goes bad that it wont let power  flow to the other controls ??
> *


Dude on the Lincoln forum said there's a Driver Seat Module (DSM) under the seat that has an internal 30A fuse. I need to check that.

When I hit the switch, I can hear a click under the seat, like a relay or something. I'd assume that means the switch works, and whatever is under the seat isn't working.


----------



## SHY BOY

i have a 98 lincoln towncar my tail lights went out only the center 1 works, checked all the bulbs and there good,tested all fuses and there good also. does any one know if theres a relay for the rear tail lights? Thanks


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:15 AM~16972048
> *i have a 98 lincoln towncar my tail lights went out only the center 1 works, checked all the bulbs and there good,tested all fuses and there good also. does any one know if theres a relay for the rear tail lights? Thanks
> *


Probably in the box under the hood. I'll check the diagram in a few.....


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 23 2010, 08:22 AM~16972096
> *Probably in the box under the hood.  I'll check the diagram in a few.....
> *


thanks


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2010, 11:08 AM~16960341
> *call ron bro.Im sure he would be very happy to help you.
> *



does ron work for black magic?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 23 2010, 10:28 AM~16972709
> *does ron work for black magic?
> *


ron owns BM.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 23 2010, 10:09 AM~16972008
> *Dude on the Lincoln forum said there's a Driver Seat Module (DSM) under the seat that has an internal 30A fuse.  I need to check that.
> 
> When I hit the switch, I can hear a click under the seat, like a relay or something.  I'd assume that means the switch works, and whatever is under the seat isn't working.
> *


Link to my thread on the Lincoln Forum, in case anybody is interested. :dunno:


----------



## Dylante63

I would check the connector at the pins dude suggested on the lincoln forum and go from there. gonna be a bitch to get the seat out with out the power track operating i bet.


----------



## Dylante63

I would think it would most likely be a open wire that got snagged or caught on something when u girl put the seat all the way forward.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY+Mar 23 2010, 10:15 AM~16972048-->
> 
> 
> 
> i have a 98 lincoln towncar my tail lights went out only the center 1 works, checked all the bulbs and there good,tested all fuses and there good also. does any one know if theres a relay for the rear tail lights? Thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see a relay listed... :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dylante63_@Mar 23 2010, 01:47 PM~16974096
> *I would check the connector at the pins dude suggested on the lincoln forum and go from there. gonna be a bitch to get the seat out with out the power track operating i bet.
> *


:yessad: All the plugs are connected. IDK...PITA.


----------



## RollinX151

I posted a topic to see pictures of how everyone is putting there ball joint extenders...I'm pretty sure Ron would tell me to put them the way BM shipped them to me, but I have yet to see a lincoln with the extenders put on the way I received them (angled up)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=532944


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Mar 21 2010, 12:42 PM~16953183
> *Two questions?
> 1. What's a good ball joint for the upper a-arms for a 90 also need part numbers.
> 2. What's a good ball joint for the lower a-arms for a 97 also need part numbers.
> *


still need answers to these questions anyone???


----------



## razor

not on here much,stupid question,my buddy says 96/97 new fully or semi loaded caliper,rotor,hub/bearing,and pads will fit on a 98 tC.....?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 23 2010, 05:05 PM~16975773
> *not on here much,stupid question,my buddy says 96/97 new fully or semi loaded caliper,rotor,hub/bearing,and pads will fit on a 98 tC.....?
> *


:yes:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 23 2010, 06:09 PM~16975810
> *:yes:
> *


what flex line do i use...my stock 99 or new 96/97 ?


----------



## SHY BOY

> I didn't see a relay listed... :dunno:
> my homie has da same issue but on his 91 towncar hetapped of his center light,i just aint trying 2 rig it up thanks 4 looking out thow


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Well, despite hours of grinding and smoothing on these things, im putting them up for sale...

These a arms are roughly 30 pounds a piece.. They are wrapped front, back, top and bottom. 

I paid 400 to chrome these. the chromer put these on the sanding belt a little bit too much, so theres a few pits on the sides and bottom. he wanted 500, and i got him down to 4. :uh: 

I know i wont get 400 for these, but make an offer. Ill ship anywhere..

These are perfect for double pumped lincolns, or any lincoln who isnt fucking around. These will last you forever thats why i built them that way.. 





































Heres the pits...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 25 2010, 11:13 PM~17004449
> *Well, despite hours of grinding and smoothing on these things, im putting them up for sale...
> 
> These a arms are roughly 30 pounds a piece.. They are wrapped front, back, top and bottom.
> 
> I paid 400 to chrome these. the chromer put these on the sanding belt a little bit too much, so theres a few pits on the sides and bottom. he wanted 500, and i got him down to 4.  :uh:
> 
> I know i wont get 400 for these, but make an offer. Ill ship anywhere..
> 
> These are perfect for double pumped lincolns, or any lincoln who isnt fucking around. These will last you forever thats why i built them that way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the pits...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gordoloc213

I need help on a 95 TC . . . . . i replaced the whole front end cause i purchased a car that had a damaged front end . . . . i need to know where i can get the aluminum type peice (along the bottom of the doors on on each side) at the very bottom and how to put it on . . . . sorry i dont have a picture right now if you dont know what im talking about.


----------



## gordoloc213

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@Mar 26 2010, 10:27 PM~17013894
> *I need help on a 95 TC  . . . . . i replaced the whole front end cause i purchased a car that had a damaged front end  . . . . i need to know where i can get the aluminum type peice (along the bottom of the doors on on each side) at the very bottom and how to put it on . . . . sorry i dont have a picture right now if you dont know what im talking about.
> *



heres what im talking about . . .


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@Mar 26 2010, 10:37 PM~17013976
> *heres what im talking about . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Theres metal rivets on the top of the moulding, when you open the doors.

take a dremel with a small grinding wheel and shave the rivets off. or just use a 4 inch grinder but be careful not to cut the moulding. 

theres also some on the bottom i believe. it pops right off. 

i took mine off


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@Mar 15 2010, 01:01 PM~16895277
> *Some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now Im feelin this alot...my setup is for 3 pumps/8batteries i only have 4 batteries now but im going to redo my setup


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 27 2010, 02:27 PM~17016841
> *Theres metal rivets on the top of the moulding, when you open the doors.
> 
> take a dremel with a small grinding wheel and shave the rivets off. or just use a 4 inch grinder but be careful not to cut the moulding.
> 
> theres also some on the bottom i believe. it pops right off.
> 
> i took mine off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice you painted it yet??? :wow: :biggrin: i needing the same part but after seeing that i might just loosem


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 27 2010, 02:27 PM~17016841
> *Theres metal rivets on the top of the moulding, when you open the doors.
> 
> take a dremel with a small grinding wheel and shave the rivets off. or just use a 4 inch grinder but be careful not to cut the moulding.
> 
> theres also some on the bottom i believe. it pops right off.
> 
> i took mine off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gordoloc213

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 27 2010, 11:27 AM~17016841
> *Theres metal rivets on the top of the moulding, when you open the doors.
> 
> take a dremel with a small grinding wheel and shave the rivets off. or just use a 4 inch grinder but be careful not to cut the moulding.
> 
> theres also some on the bottom i believe. it pops right off.
> 
> i took mine off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro


----------



## kold187um




----------



## miguel62

I am looking to buy a 2000 lincoln towncar it has about 200,00 miles but the car is in great shape sun roof and the body is nice too and i can get a price that cant be beat....do you guys who have lincolns had any luck with the high mile lincoln towncars any common problems with these cars with high mileage..lmk bf i buy this ride!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 27 2010, 05:32 PM~17018814
> *nice you painted it yet??? :wow:  :biggrin:  i needing the same part but after seeing that i might just loosem
> *


thanks man, nah im still waiting on chrome for the front to get it rolling, then gonna load it up and send to paint. i actually like the trim on there, because if you take it off, you have to take the front and back trim off the bumpers, otherwise it wont look right. 

im painting the black trim the same color as the ride, just to match it better. ill post pics in my topic.


----------



## TexasHeat806

does anyone have a side/park light for the driver side they are selling for 95-97 towncar? PM me please if you do.


----------



## BIG L.A

got a 93 wanna know whats a good pumphead to run to the front 3/4 steel block all 1'' plumbed wit 3/4 y-block wit 1/2'' out i got a marzacchi 11 and a 13 i hear i gotta run 10 batts to the 13 and would burn up shit all the time the 11 spends faster i guess and dont burn up as much shit can someone settle this for me post some pics or something oh im runnin 14s in the bac 8's up front and no piston on my front pump i wanna show my skills and bang without it but i do have a adex for it and it will be a single pump daily driver


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Apr 5 2010, 10:18 AM~17100340
> *got a 93 wanna know whats a good pumphead to run to the front 3/4 steel block all 1'' plumbed wit 3/4 y-block wit 1/2'' out i got a marzacchi 11 and a 13 i hear i gotta run 10 batts to the 13 and would burn up shit all the time the 11 spends faster i guess and dont burn up as much shit can someone settle this  for me post some pics or something oh im runnin 14s in the bac 8's up front and no piston on my front pump i wanna show my skills and bang without it but i do have a adex for it and it will be a single pump daily driver
> *


im doing pretty much the same thing im using #9 marzochi


----------



## lowrydajohn

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Apr 5 2010, 10:18 AM~17100340
> *got a 93 wanna know whats a good pumphead to run to the front 3/4 steel block all 1'' plumbed wit 3/4 y-block wit 1/2'' out i got a marzacchi 11 and a 13 i hear i gotta run 10 batts to the 13 and would burn up shit all the time the 11 spends faster i guess and dont burn up as much shit can someone settle this  for me post some pics or something oh im runnin 14s in the bac 8's up front and no piston on my front pump i wanna show my skills and bang without it but i do have a adex for it and it will be a single pump daily driver
> *


I'm running 8 bat's to a #11 no piston works great :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG L.A

how many inches


----------



## lowrydajohn

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Apr 5 2010, 01:27 PM~17101989
> *how many inches
> *


40's all day on 13's 10 batts in the trunk elite 2000 w/adex to the nose


----------



## BIG L.A

damn thats good im on 13s too so one good vote for the 11 thanks homie


----------



## super chipper

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 21 2010, 11:18 PM~16956170
> *Would this be the right way to put the ball joint extenders in???  I heard that putting them on the bottom gives you a high lock up, but what I wasn't sure about was if the angle on the extension goes up or down??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would have to say no doing it this way the only thing keeping there is the head of the bolt


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

WILL SOME POST PICS OF THEIR RIDES WITH THE EXTENDERS ON THEM ... I WANNA SEE WHAT THE TUCK LOOKS LIKE !....looking to purchase real soon!


----------



## DavidKooh

Buddy, you have done greater work. Pleasantly that all of you have in detail painted and have laid out not only descriptions, but also photos. Many thanks.


----------



## DavidKooh

My partners have found the decision of some problems in this post. I transfer once again many thanks from Black Diamond Seattle town car service


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@Apr 6 2010, 08:57 AM~17110842
> *i would have to say no doing it this way the only thing keeping there is the head of the bolt
> *


he can do it that way


----------



## CJAY

Wut UP everybody? I got a 90 Town Car and i'm having an electrical problem. I just replaced the battery but for some reason it keeps getting drained until it's totally dead and cant be jumped. I thought it was the alternator but thats fine. I've driven around and it runs perfect but if i let it sit for a day or two it sucks the battery dry??? I made sure all lights are off and made sure the switch to the compressor for the air suspention is disconnected and off and it still drains. The car is cut and the music isn't in there yet. If anybody could give me some trouble shooting tips i'd appreciate it.


----------



## thadogg612

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 6 2010, 10:39 AM~17111761
> *WILL SOME POST PICS OF THEIR RIDES WITH THE EXTENDERS ON THEM ... I WANNA SEE WHAT THE TUCK LOOKS LIKE !....looking to purchase real soon!
> *


I gota set of upper and lower a-arms off a 93 towncar

upper extended 1 1/4 at the ears...3/16 plated.....

and the lower a reinforced with 1/4 plate and and exta 1" deep spring cup for more coil and a lower drop.......

looking to trade for 14's or 16's cylinders with upper and lower deep cup
can be street series....pm me if intrested..........or shoot me a offer on em


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Apr 7 2010, 10:07 AM~17122608
> *I gota set of upper and lower a-arms off a 93 towncar
> 
> upper extended 1 1/4 at the ears...3/16 plated.....
> 
> and the lower a reinforced with 1/4 plate and and exta 1" deep spring cup for more coil and a lower drop.......
> 
> looking to trade for 14's or 16's cylinders with upper and lower deep cup
> can be street series....pm me if intrested..........or shoot me a offer on em
> *


PICS


----------



## thadogg612

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 11:09 AM~17122624
> *PICS
> *


be sunday at the earlist...wifey's in vegas and got the camera


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Apr 7 2010, 10:17 AM~17122694
> *be sunday at the earlist...wifey's in vegas and got the camera
> *


----------



## thadogg612

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 11:19 AM~17122706
> *
> *



pm me on sunday or monday to rimind me


----------



## white link 93




----------



## G-TIMES 559

HOW MUCH DO U NEED TO GRIND UR CALIPERS IF U ALSO RUN SPACERS ON A 95-97 TOWNCAR?? GRINDED THE FUCK OUTTA MINE TODAY & THEY STILL WONT FIT :angry: :angry: :angry: 

ANYONE GOT ANY PIKS THAT WOULD HELP??? :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@Apr 6 2010, 10:57 AM~17110842
> *i would have to say no doing it this way the only thing keeping there is the head of the bolt
> *



Yeah people were saying it gives you a higher lock up, but its not worth it, so I put the ball joint thru the top instead. The lock up would not be much higher anyway....


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Apr 9 2010, 02:18 AM~17141449
> *HOW MUCH DO U NEED TO GRIND UR CALIPERS IF U ALSO RUN SPACERS ON A 95-97 TOWNCAR?? GRINDED THE FUCK OUTTA MINE TODAY & THEY STILL WONT FIT :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> ANYONE GOT ANY PIKS THAT WOULD HELP??? :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


JUST DEPENDS ON RIM TOO if you got chinas or d's or z's the back lip is bent differnt..

but the caliper is thick is you can grind alot off.. it would be better to grind more off than put more spacer on 
is just going to put stress on the threads
sorry no pics 

:happysad:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 9 2010, 01:25 PM~17146006
> *JUST DEPENDS ON RIM TOO if you got chinas or d's or z's the back lip is bent differnt..
> 
> but the caliper is thick is you can grind alot off.. it would be better to grind more off than put more spacer on
> is just  going to put stress on the threads
> sorry no pics
> 
> :happysad:
> *


og wires....so yea chinas :biggrin: anyone got any pics??? :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 9 2010, 03:25 PM~17146006
> *JUST DEPENDS ON RIM TOO if you got chinas or d's or z's the back lip is bent differnt..
> 
> but the caliper is thick is you can grind alot off.. it would be better to grind more off than put more spacer on
> is just  going to put stress on the threads
> sorry no pics
> 
> :happysad:
> *


is that your wagon?


----------



## southsandiego

YO SO IN ORDER TO PUT 13'S I WOULD HAVE TO GRIND CALLIPERS ANY DETAILED PICS OF THIS WHOLE PROCESS ITS FOR A 1994 TOWNCAR EXECUTIVE DAILY DRIVER SO I NEED A DEPENDABLE WAY OF DOING THIS THANKS........... :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2010, 02:17 AM~17150179
> *is that your wagon?
> *



yep


----------



## G-TIMES 559

still no piks on how much i need to grind off my 95??


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 10 2010, 02:30 PM~17153043
> *:biggrin:
> *


post a pic of it.


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2010, 07:04 PM~17153833
> *post a pic of it.
> *


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Apr 10 2010, 05:59 PM~17153440
> *still no piks on how much i need to grind off my 95??
> *




grind off as much as can off the caliper til you can spin the 13" around :happysad:


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 8 2010, 05:58 PM~17137782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who did those looks good homie


----------



## Psycho631

what steering wheel kit do you use for a 96 TC ?


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Apr 10 2010, 09:25 PM~17154604
> *who did those  looks good homie
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=29253


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by southsandiego+Apr 10 2010, 10:31 AM~17151989-->
> 
> 
> 
> YO SO IN ORDER TO PUT 13'S I WOULD HAVE TO GRIND CALLIPERS ANY DETAILED PICS OF THIS WHOLE PROCESS ITS FOR A 1994 TOWNCAR EXECUTIVE  DAILY DRIVER SO I NEED A DEPENDABLE WAY OF DOING THIS THANKS........... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by G-TIMES [email protected] 10 2010, 03:59 PM~17153440
> *still no piks on how much i need to grind off my 95??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-white link 93_@Apr 10 2010, 06:51 PM~17154372
> *grind off as much as can off the caliper  til you can spin the 13" around  :happysad:
> *



Damn im glad i didnt have to do that to my 90 :happysad:


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 10 2010, 10:22 PM~17154985
> *Damn im glad i didnt have to do that to my 90  :happysad:
> *



x2 mine went right on with no grinding no spacers and ,mines a 93 :biggrin:
until i put on new brake pads i had to grind a little but still spun


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

WHAT SIZE COILS YOU GUYS RUNNIN ON YOUR TOWN CARS.....TO THE NOSE .... I WAS THINKIN OF UPGRADING TO KOOL-AIDS 4 T0NS


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 12 2010, 11:04 PM~17175734
> *WHAT SIZE COILS YOU GUYS RUNNIN ON YOUR TOWN CARS.....TO THE NOSE .... I WAS THINKIN OF UPGRADING TO KOOL-AIDS 4 T0NS
> *


whats up damu? i run 4.5 ton coils. 

to me the 4 ton coils seem to be more stiff.

if you aint hoppin the 3.5 ton coils are hell of bouncy. that is if you like the bounce. the 3.5 ton coils also make your lincoln take off quicker. the only down fall is that you have to change them more often.


----------



## RollinX151

ttt


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Apr 10 2010, 05:59 PM~17153440
> *still no piks on how much i need to grind off my 95??
> *



Just spoke to Scott (SHOWTIME916), he says you have to grind ALOTTT!! In his words "grind alot, when you think your done, your not" hahaha

Thanks Scott, I'll give you a call if I need anything next week.


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Apr 10 2010, 02:59 PM~17153440
> *still no piks on how much i need to grind off my 95??
> *


fuck grindin homie i did that shit when i put caddy spindles on my mali just do the swap with a 90 thats what i did with my 93 to fit the arms better for hoppin and not 2 hrs wasted on each side


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Apr 13 2010, 08:25 PM~17182731
> *fuck grindin homie i did that shit when i put caddy spindles on my mali just do the swap with a 90 thats what i did with my 93 to fit the arms better for hoppin and not 2 hrs wasted on each side
> *



that is a smart route unless you got a 92 late model (production date) suspension on a 93  then unless you got new brake pads then they should spin right on or aleast mine did :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 10 2010, 10:13 PM~17154912
> *what steering wheel kit do you use for a 96 TC ?
> *


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 13 2010, 11:18 PM~17184814
> *
> *


a mustang steering kit is the same ( i think) yea :happysad:


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Apr 10 2010, 02:59 PM~17153440
> *still no piks on how much i need to grind off my 95??
> *


just keep grinding till the rim doesnt touch, thats what i had to do :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 13 2010, 08:49 AM~17177835
> *whats up damu?  i run 4.5 ton coils.
> 
> to me the 4 ton coils seem to be more stiff.
> 
> if you aint hoppin the 3.5 ton coils are hell of bouncy.  that is if you like the bounce. the 3.5 ton coils also make your lincoln take off quicker.  the only down fall is that you have to change them more often.
> *


whats poppin fam ! I'll try the 4.5 's out


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

a lil advise for when ur grinding.. start from the outside of the caliber.. the part the bolts go thru and work ur way in to the middle


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Apr 13 2010, 11:28 PM~17186939
> *a lil advise for when ur grinding.. start from the outside of the caliber.. the part the bolts go thru and work ur way in  to the middle
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 10 2010, 06:44 PM~17154347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice bro.


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 13 2010, 08:35 PM~17185090
> *a mustang steering kit is the same ( i think) yea :happysad:
> *


what year mustang i was thinkin about swapin mine out


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Apr 15 2010, 03:13 PM~17202260
> *what year mustang i was thinkin about swapin mine out
> *



not positive but the same YEAR as the townCAR 90-97 98-02 02-06


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 15 2010, 06:24 PM~17204135
> *not positive but the same YEAR as the townCAR 90-97 98-02 02-06
> *



nah I tried, its different. I heard you can mod the collom to make it fit. If I fuck wit it I'll take pics on how to do it


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 15 2010, 04:46 PM~17204888
> *nah I tried, its different. I heard you can mod the collom to make it fit. If I fuck wit it I'll take pics on how to do it
> *


IM ACTUALLY TRYING TO DO THE SAME THING BUT MY STEERING WHEEL IS A GRANT ..... KEITH TOLD ME WHAT I NEEDED TO DO AS FAR AS A NARDI, BUT I HAVE A 5 HOLE STEERING WHEEL, NOT A SIX.... SO IF ANYONE KNOWS WHAT ADAPTER AND STEERING WHEEL KIT I NEED TO PURCHASE TO INSTALL MY WHEEL PM ME OR POST IT!!!!!!! IF YOU GO TO PAGE ONE I HAVE THE EXACT SAME WHEEL AS RALPH DOGG ...DOES ANYONE HAVE HIS CONTACT INFO


----------



## BIG L.A

i think he said he had to shave a lil or something to make it fit


----------



## Bad-Influnce

Do Crown vics and town cars have the same rear end I need another Pumpkin cover.


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Apr 17 2010, 01:05 AM~17217871
> *Do Crown vics and town cars have the same rear end I need another Pumpkin cover.
> *



yep from 92-97 same year to year as CV ...98 IS DIFFER


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 17 2010, 10:40 AM~17221051
> *yep from 92-97 same year to year as CV ...98 IS DIFFER
> *


Thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## Mexecutioner

Great thread! I am new to the scene, but been in love with it since I was a kid. Anyways, I just bought a 95 town car a need some advice. I am not really looking to make it dance or anything, just a nice smooth low ride. What you recommend a first timer to do? By the way, I live in DC, lowriders are not that big here and tough to find shops that will help, or do anything for that matter.

Thanks in advance. I will contiune reading the thread, 50 + pages and search the forum.


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by Mexecutioner_@Apr 20 2010, 12:33 AM~17243407
> *Great thread! I am new to the scene, but been in love with it since I was a kid. Anyways, I just bought a 95 town car a need some advice. I am not really looking to make it dance or anything, just a nice smooth low ride. What you recommend a first timer to do? By the way, I live in DC, lowriders are not that big here and tough to find shops that will help, or do anything for that matter.
> 
> Thanks in advance. I will contiune reading the thread, 50 + pages and search the forum.
> *



Look into getting a 2 pump 4 dump set up, 4 or 6 batteries, 8" cylinders up front, and 10 or 12" in the back. I'm going for the same as you. I have it all ready, I'm going to be installing it this weekend. Check out my project page...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...hl=1997+lincoln


----------



## kold187um

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 13 2010, 11:15 PM~17186860
> *whats poppin fam !  I'll try the 4.5 's out
> *


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 15 2010, 10:24 PM~17208810
> *IM ACTUALLY TRYING TO DO THE SAME THING BUT MY STEERING WHEEL IS A GRANT ..... KEITH TOLD ME WHAT I NEEDED TO DO AS FAR AS A NARDI, BUT I HAVE A 5 HOLE STEERING WHEEL, NOT A SIX.... SO IF ANYONE KNOWS WHAT ADAPTER AND STEERING WHEEL KIT I NEED TO PURCHASE TO INSTALL MY WHEEL PM ME OR POST IT!!!!!!! IF YOU GO TO PAGE ONE I HAVE THE EXACT SAME WHEEL AS RALPH DOGG ...DOES ANYONE HAVE HIS CONTACT INFO
> *


http://www.summitracing.com/parts/GRT-4008/
CONVERT 5 TO SIX WITH THIS


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Mexecutioner_@Apr 19 2010, 11:33 PM~17243407
> *Great thread! I am new to the scene, but been in love with it since I was a kid. Anyways, I just bought a 95 town car a need some advice. I am not really looking to make it dance or anything, just a nice smooth low ride. What you recommend a first timer to do? By the way, I live in DC, lowriders are not that big here and tough to find shops that will help, or do anything for that matter.
> 
> Thanks in advance. I will contiune reading the thread, 50 + pages and search the forum.
> *


Welcome...Check out the Regional Lowriders section of the forum. You'll find all sorts of guys from the DC area, VA, MD, NC, etc.


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 15 2010, 10:24 PM~17208810
> *IM ACTUALLY TRYING TO DO THE SAME THING BUT MY STEERING WHEEL IS A GRANT ..... KEITH TOLD ME WHAT I NEEDED TO DO AS FAR AS A NARDI, BUT I HAVE A 5 HOLE STEERING WHEEL, NOT A SIX.... SO IF ANYONE KNOWS WHAT ADAPTER AND STEERING WHEEL KIT I NEED TO PURCHASE TO INSTALL MY WHEEL PM ME OR POST IT!!!!!!! IF YOU GO TO PAGE ONE I HAVE THE EXACT SAME WHEEL AS RALPH DOGG ...DOES ANYONE HAVE HIS CONTACT INFO
> *


THIS INSTALLATION KIT IS A DIRECT FIT FOR 91 TO 94 TOWNCARS WITH GRANT STEERING WHEELS.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/GRT-3289...odel%7cTOWN+CAR


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 20 2010, 08:37 AM~17246600
> *http://www.summitracing.com/parts/GRT-4008/
> CONVERT 5 TO SIX WITH THIS
> *


DAMN! WHY DIDNT I JUST CALL YOU IN THE FIRST PLACE!.... :angry:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 20 2010, 08:46 AM~17246684
> *THIS INSTALLATION KIT IS A DIRECT FIT FOR 91 TO 94 TOWNCARS WITH GRANT STEERING WHEELS.
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/GRT-3289...odel%7cTOWN+CAR
> *


WHAT ABOUT 95-97 DOLLA? MY CARS A 95


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 20 2010, 08:46 AM~17246687
> *DAMN! WHY DIDNT I JUST CALL YOU IN THE FIRST PLACE!.... :angry:
> *


CALL THIS NUMBER AND ASK IF THEY MAKE A GRANT INSTALLATION KIT FOR YOUR YEAR LINCOLN : 1-800-230-3030 SUMMIT RACING EQUIPMENT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 20 2010, 08:54 AM~17246742
> *CALL THIS NUMBER AND ASK IF THEY MAKE A GRANT INSTALLATION KIT FOR YOUR YEAR LINCOLN :  1-800-230-3030  SUMMIT RACING EQUIPMENT
> *


IM CALLING NOW!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 20 2010, 08:54 AM~17246742
> *CALL THIS NUMBER AND ASK IF THEY MAKE A GRANT INSTALLATION KIT FOR YOUR YEAR LINCOLN :  1-800-230-3030  SUMMIT RACING EQUIPMENT
> *


HE SAID ITS THE SAME BOLT PATTERN SO I CAN USE IT :0 SO BUY BOTH OF THE ITEMS YOU LINKED ME TO????


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 20 2010, 09:02 AM~17246797
> *HE SAID ITS THE SAME BOLT PATTERN SO  I CAN USE IT :0  SO BUY BOTH OF THE ITEMS YOU LINKED ME TO????
> *


NO JUST THE INSTALLATION KIT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 20 2010, 09:08 AM~17246845
> *NO JUST THE INSTALLATION KIT
> *


 SO ARE YOU SURE THIS IS ALL I NEED ?


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 20 2010, 09:12 AM~17246868
> *THANKS HOMIE !!!!!!! SO ARE YOU SURE THIS IS ALL I NEED ?
> *


THATS IT. YOU MIGHT WANT A CHROME HORN BUTTON, THAT IS IF YOU DON'T ALREADY HAVE ONE. THAT KIT WILL PUT YOUR GRANT STEERING WHEEL ON YOUR CAR. I'M GLAD THAT I COULD HELP YOU. BOUT TO HEAD OUT TO THE SPRAY BOOTH TO TRY TO HURRY UP AND FINISH THE PAINT ON :rimshot: 

HUCKLEBERRY HOUND


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 20 2010, 09:18 AM~17246921
> *THATS IT. YOU MIGHT WANT A CHROME HORN BUTTON, THAT IS IF YOU DON'T ALREADY HAVE ONE. THAT KIT WILL PUT YOUR GRANT STEERING WHEEL ON YOUR CAR.  I'M GLAD THAT I COULD HELP YOU.  BOUT TO HEAD OUT TO THE SPRAY BOOTH TO TRY TO HURRY UP AND FINISH THE PAINT ON  :rimshot:
> 
> HUCKLEBERRY HOUND
> *


HUCKLE BERRY HOUND :0 YALL LOOKIN REAL GOOD DAMU! THANKS FOR THE HELP FAMILY !


----------



## kold187um

MR. SHOWTIME. DID YOU FINISH YOUR CAR YET?
DO YOU STILL HAVE THOSE LOWER ARMS? IF YOU DO P.M. ME A PRICE.


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 20 2010, 11:46 AM~17246684
> *THIS INSTALLATION KIT IS A DIRECT FIT FOR 91 TO 94 TOWNCARS WITH GRANT STEERING WHEELS.
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/GRT-3289...odel%7cTOWN+CAR
> *



that website said 1988 to 1991 i bet they changed them in 91


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 20 2010, 02:34 PM~17249788
> *that website said 1988 to 1991 i bet they changed them in 91
> *


called summit...... it fits .. same bolt pattern  he said there will be a gap but ill make sumthin for that!


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## joe558

Hey Guys, Got a question I cant find an answer to.... I'm getting closer to dropping the frame on the body, but I cant find new body mount bushings. Anyone know where I can pick some up, or even another car's bushings that would work?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Anyone have any pictures of how far the brake lines are bent to make room for the hydraulic cylinder in the front of a 98-02?


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 27 2010, 11:39 AM~17316655
> *Anyone have any pictures of how far the brake lines are bent to make room for the hydraulic cylinder in the front of a 98-02?
> *



I have a 97, here is mine:


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 27 2010, 12:34 PM~17317839
> *I have a 97, here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks. Anyone else have any pics?


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 27 2010, 10:37 AM~17317864
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you still got a lincoln?


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 20 2010, 09:27 AM~17247000
> *MR. SHOWTIME.  DID YOU FINISH YOUR CAR YET?
> DO YOU STILL HAVE THOSE LOWER ARMS?  IF YOU DO P.M. ME A PRICE.
> *


Sorry for the late reply i forgot my password on my old account. had to start a new one. 

I was gonna break out on may 28th for a show out here. but decided just to break out for vegas this year in october. 

I sold the a arms 3 days after i put a topic up. thanks for the inquiry about them though


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 28 2010, 04:03 AM~17327585
> *Thanks. Anyone else have any pics?
> *


I have a 97 mine looks the same way his does, its real easy man, all you do is pull the black spacer off the brake lines (the thing that holds them in place) then bend with your hands. the brake lines are soft metal. it takes 5 minutes. you dont even need to pull them off.


----------



## Badass94Cad

Hey my '98 Signature is up for sale. I'm tired of Lincoln. Got another Cadillac. :biggrin: PM me if interested.


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 28 2010, 06:21 PM~17332900
> *Hey my '98 Signature is up for sale.  I'm tired of Lincoln.  Got another Cadillac. :biggrin: PM me if interested.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 28 2010, 06:21 PM~17332900
> *Hey my '98 Signature is up for sale.  I'm tired of Lincoln.  Got another Cadillac. :biggrin: PM me if interested.
> *


x2 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Psycho631+Apr 28 2010, 06:30 PM~17333606-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollinX151_@Apr 28 2010, 06:33 PM~17333632
> *x2  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


So buy it if you like them so much. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 28 2010, 09:30 PM~17334709
> *So buy it if you like them so much. :biggrin:
> *



Never said I liked it.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 28 2010, 05:21 PM~17332900
> *Hey my '98 Signature is up for sale.  I'm tired of Lincoln.  Got another Cadillac. :biggrin: PM me if interested.
> *


Booooo :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Apr 28 2010, 08:30 PM~17334709-->
> 
> 
> 
> So buy it if you like them so much. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollinX151_@Apr 28 2010, 08:35 PM~17334754
> *Never said I liked it.
> *


I didn't say it, as in mine. I said them, as in Town Cars.

Town Car advantages over Fleetwood:
• Temperature Gauge on dash
• Control of HVAC
• Newer

That is all. :tongue:


First and last Ford for me. :wave:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 29 2010, 08:57 AM~17338864
> *I didn't say it, as in mine. I said them, as in Town Cars.
> 
> Town Car advantages over Fleetwood:
> • Temperature Gauge on dash
> • Control of HVAC
> • Newer
> 
> That is all. :tongue:
> First and last Ford for me. :wave:
> *



Well You said buy "it", if you like them so much. So "it" means your car since you were speaking of your car. If "it" would have not been in there then you would be right with "them". FAIL!!


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 29 2010, 05:56 AM~17338581
> *Booooo  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: It's too bad. I planned to keep this car a while. They're really nice looking cars, but I just don't like them as much as the Fleetwoods. :happysad:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 29 2010, 08:02 AM~17338884
> *Well You said buy "it", if you like them so much.  So "it" means your car since you were speaking of your car.  If "it" would have not been in there then you would be right with "them".  FAIL!!
> *


:run: :around:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 29 2010, 09:04 AM~17338900
> *:run: :around:
> *



Its cool man, I was just pulling your leg. I'm a Lincoln guy but i love the caddy's too. Its personal preference and experience with these beast. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 29 2010, 08:07 AM~17338913
> *Its cool man, I was just pulling your leg.  I'm a Lincoln guy but i love the caddy's too.  Its personal preference and experience with these beast.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I don't hate the car or anything. I just a have a personal preference to the Cad, plus I have a garage full of spare parts, and came up on another low-mileage cherry driver. 

But I bought the Linc from the father-in-law, and he doesn't know yet... hno:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 29 2010, 09:11 AM~17338934
> *Yeah, I don't hate the car or anything.  I just a have a personal preference to the Cad, plus I have a garage full of spare parts, and came up on another low-mileage cherry driver.
> 
> But I bought the Linc from the father-in-law, and he doesn't know yet... hno:
> *



Oh man, good luck....maybe as long as you get good money for it he won't mind??? You know what....He sold it to you, so why should he care if you sell it?? HAHAHAHA :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 28 2010, 09:23 AM~17328852
> *you still got a lincoln?
> *


no.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 29 2010, 08:03 AM~17338893
> *:yessad:  It's too bad.  I planned to keep this car a while.  They're really nice looking cars, but I just don't like them as much as the Fleetwoods. :happysad:
> *


I have a love hate relationship with mine so I can understand why you are going back to your roots.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## iesureno

*i got a 1990 town car cartier and was wonderin why when i put 13's Mcleans it rubs caliper and ive read other people with 90 town car with 13's on and there rims didnt rub the caliper *


----------



## KingsWood

where are you guys getting your body bushings at? i've got a friend with a 91 lincoln that is in need of some asap!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

On 98-02 when drilling the holes in the back for the cylinder through the frame crossmember do you guys use the stock air suspension hole or do you move them over?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 29 2010, 08:22 AM~17339672
> *no.
> *


THEN SELL THOSE EXTENDERS TO ME


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ANYONE SELLING EXTENDERS IN HERE? BEFORE I PURCHASE NEW ONES FROM BLACK MAGIC!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 5 2010, 05:37 AM~17396575
> *THEN SELL THOSE EXTENDERS TO ME
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 5 2010, 05:46 AM~17396483
> *On 98-02 when drilling the holes in the back for the cylinder through the frame crossmember do you guys use the stock air suspension hole or do you move them over?
> *


Anyone?


----------



## CHENTEX3




----------



## white link 93

anyone had DIS ignition system issues (codes)???


http://www.vikingmustang.com/edis.htm


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 6 2010, 05:27 AM~17406965
> *Anyone?
> *



I don't know if its the same as the 97 but You use the same hole. On mine there are 4 teeth that stick down that hold the air bag or spring, you can shave them off and the cylinder will fit snug in that hole you would just have to open a hole thru the sheet metal into the trunk.


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 14 2009, 06:19 AM~13277884
> *its 730 now and i just went 107 mph in my 96 tc. i often wonder if i had the room and the right tires what it would top out at. whats the fastest u had a tc goin
> *



115. downhill. bone stock 4 10's, 2 12's only added weight. :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1

Does anybody know where can I find the rear end top bushings and the upper trailin arm bushings?dealer said they discotinued since 2005.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 7 2010, 01:48 AM~17416209
> *Does anybody know where can I find the rear end top bushings and the upper trailin arm bushings?dealer said they discotinued since 2005.
> *


Have you tried any of the local parts places like Autozone O'rileys?
I would think Moog reproduces them.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 6 2010, 08:13 PM~17412917
> *I don't know if its the same as the 97 but You use the same hole.  On mine there are 4 teeth that stick down that hold the air bag or spring, you can shave them off and the cylinder will fit snug in that hole you would just have to open a hole thru the sheet metal into the trunk.
> *


Thanks! Thats pretty much how mine is too. I just wanted to make sure before I start cutting shit up. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@May 7 2010, 01:37 AM~17415819
> *115. downhill. bone stock 4 10's, 2 12's only added weight. :biggrin:
> *



I have also gone 115 mph. I have my GPS to prove it. It tells me my max speed.


----------



## kustombuilder

What ball joint is everybody useing for that Lincoln extention?


----------



## OUTLAW85

my front pass side core support bushing is gone.i mean i hear the core support bouncing off the frame when i lock up,i heard they dont make them anymore any ideas?


----------



## hittin back bumper

i remember reading in this topic i believe i while back, someone saying something about there tranny shifting hard, and that it was a easy fix, just something on the side of the transmission, mine shifts hard around 50-60 and was looking for the post about it, does anyone know?


----------



## SHY BOY

WHAT'S UP GUYS,QUESTION IS GETTING A STANDING 3 ON A 98 WITH 3 PUMPS AND 8 BATT. A REAL PAIN IN DA ASS? IVE HAD MY LINCOLN IN DA SHOP FOR 3 MONTHS NOW THE GUY ALWAYS KEEPS ON COMING IWTH OHHH I GOTTA RE-DO THIS OR RE DO THAT AND HE STILL CANT PULL IT OFF HE JUST GETS A ROLLING 3 NOT A STANDING 3, THANKS


----------



## kold187um

:wave:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1+May 7 2010, 01:48 AM~17416209-->
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know where can I find the rear end top bushings and the upper trailin arm bushings?dealer said they discotinued since 2005.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what year TC????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 05:23 PM~17542833
> *my front pass side core support bushing is gone.i mean i hear the core support bouncing off the frame when i lock up,i heard they dont make them anymore any ideas?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what year TC????
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hittin back bumper_@May 19 2010, 11:18 PM~17546803
> *i remember reading in this topic i believe i while back, someone saying something about there tranny shifting hard, and that it was a easy fix, just something on the side of the transmission, mine shifts hard around 50-60 and was looking for the post about it, does anyone know?
> *


I work at a ford/lincoln dealer....The old shop manager used to swear by a product called JB (Justice brothers) transmission stop leak.He used it for hard shifting transmissions.It comes in a yellow metal tall boy can.


----------



## OUTLAW85

> For what year TC????
> 
> 98 towncar


----------



## GOOT

> For what year TC????
> 
> 98 towncar
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to remember to look it up on monday when I go back to work.Shoot me a pm if you don't hear back from me by tuesday.
Click to expand...


----------



## OUTLAW85

ok sounds good thanks man


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 20 2010, 08:49 AM~17550344
> *WHAT'S UP GUYS,QUESTION IS GETTING A STANDING 3 ON A 98 WITH 3 PUMPS AND 8 BATT. A REAL PAIN IN DA ASS? IVE HAD MY LINCOLN IN DA SHOP FOR 3 MONTHS NOW THE GUY ALWAYS KEEPS ON COMING IWTH OHHH I GOTTA RE-DO THIS OR RE DO THAT AND HE STILL CANT PULL IT OFF HE JUST GETS A ROLLING 3 NOT A STANDING 3, THANKS
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## OUTLAW85

98 towncar cartier... whats the biggest cylinder i can run.i want like 14s i still got shocks in the rear w/10s coil under now and i think the shocks are limiting it now?


----------



## thephatlander

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 20 2010, 04:31 PM~17555076
> *:dunno:
> *



How long cylinders you got in rear? Chain bridge?


----------



## CJAY

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 6 2010, 11:48 PM~17416209
> *Does anybody know where can I find the rear end top bushings and the upper trailin arm bushings?dealer said they discotinued since 2005.
> *



Nene try this website www.lincolnsonline.com you should be able to find what you're lookin for there.


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@May 22 2010, 03:14 PM~17571557
> *Nene try this website www.lincolnsonline.com you should be able to find what you're lookin for there.
> *


Thnx.I got them from the junk yard.ill check it out and check what they have good


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@May 22 2010, 01:01 AM~17568817
> *How long cylinders you got in rear? Chain bridge?
> *


14's should have a chain bridge but havent seen da car in 3 months


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by OUTLAW85_@May 20 2010, 07:25 PM~17555025
> *ok sounds good thanks man
> *


You talking about the radiator support man?


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by OUTLAW85_@May 20 2010, 07:25 PM~17555025
> *ok sounds good thanks man
> *


Hey bro if your looking for the lower radiator support insulators (bushings) You should be able to get them at any ford dealer for $3.14 a piece within a day. Part # is E8OY-8125-A


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 23 2010, 01:14 AM~17574870
> *Thnx.I got them from the junk yard.ill check it out and check what they have good
> *


Your dealer lied to you homie.... 

8W1Z-5500-A is part # for upper trailing arm bushings at frame (2 day ship)
F8AZ-5A638-BA is part # for bushings at rear axle (upper) (2 day ship)

***Seen you already found some Nene** Good deal man


----------



## OUTLAW85

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 24 2010, 08:32 AM~17584784
> *Hey bro if your looking for the lower radiator support insulators (bushings) You should be able to get them at any ford dealer for $3.14 a piece within a day. Part # is  E8OY-8125-A
> *


thanks man...


----------



## OUTLAW85

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 24 2010, 08:18 AM~17584718
> *You talking about the radiator support man?
> *


its were the frame bolts to the core support.


----------



## PAT-RICK

anybody have problems with the power steering resovoir hose rubbing on the abs box and leaking if so how did yall fix it


----------



## 155/80/13

looking for a trunk seal for a 98, anyone know where to get em


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 31 2010, 02:34 AM~17651547
> *looking for a trunk seal for a 98, anyone know where to get em
> *


I can get it for around $95 shipped to you.


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 7 2010, 09:57 AM~17417826
> *I have also gone 115 mph.  I have my GPS to prove it.  It tells me my max speed.
> *


on 14s and juice? mine was stockon15 inch ds and vouges and it swayed badafta 70 orso and barely did like 107 in a straight line no hills. :0 :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## OUTLAW85

98 lincoln...gotta exaust leak on the driverside in the middle were it bolts up when im driving if im not going fast threw the gears and just cruizin it bogs and kinda cuts out before it goes into 2 and overdrive.i usally drive around with overdrive off and its a little betther but still does it?
Not getting enough backpressure?


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@May 31 2010, 02:30 PM~17654226
> *on 14s and juice? mine was stockon15 inch ds and vouges and it swayed badafta 70 orso and barely did like 107 in a straight line no hills. :0  :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


Yes, 14's and juice! Once I let go of the gas it started to shake! Only did it once, I normally roll just 65-70mph


----------



## PAT-RICK

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@May 30 2010, 09:12 PM~17651448
> *anybody have problems with the power steering resovoir hose rubbing on the abs box and leaking if so how did yall fix it
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## hittin back bumper

what year are the radiators interchangable with my 98? i busted that bitch hopping last night...


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 31 2010, 10:14 AM~17652707
> *I can get it for around $95 shipped to you.
> *


same price for 93\94? fucked mineup taking music out andmostat tha yard is ate up or warped


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@May 31 2010, 11:22 PM~17659592
> *same price for 93\94? fucked mineup taking music out andmostat tha yard is ate up or warped
> *


That one is discontinued thru the dealer,sorry man.


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

To everyone that is using balljoint extenders with GM joints i didnt know that we had to use a different sleeve. Ron at BMH makes them. I didnt know all of this untill i called them today. I have a 91 TC with a chain brige and its my daily. What is the best ton springs for the rear. Any info with the front or rear would help thanks.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Mr. MS Roller_@Jun 2 2010, 08:44 PM~17680135
> *To everyone that is using balljoint extenders with GM joints i didnt know that we had to use a different sleeve. Ron at BMH makes them. I didnt know all of this untill i called them today. I have a 91 TC with a chain brige and its my daily. What is the best ton springs for the rear. Any info with the front or rear would help thanks.
> *


3.5 kool-aids


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 07:22 PM~17689481
> *3.5 kool-aids
> *


I like them for the front too. real bouncy :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 3 2010, 07:57 PM~17689839
> *I like them for the front too.  real bouncy :biggrin:
> *


yes sir for front :biggrin: what up fam


----------



## 155/80/13

Anyone know how to take out that plastic subbox that's in the rear deck of the 98s? They got some weird nut on the threads, and couldn't get to it from the inside :dunno:


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 5 2010, 04:34 PM~17703480
> *Anyone know how to take out that plastic subbox that's in the rear deck of the 98s? They got some weird nut on the threads, and couldn't get to it from the inside :dunno:
> *



I think you have to take out the rear deck to get to the screws, I forget how I did mine but I rember it was easy


----------



## 155/80/13

Got it


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 5 2010, 04:34 PM~17703480
> *Anyone know how to take out that plastic subbox that's in the rear deck of the 98s? They got some weird nut on the threads, and couldn't get to it from the inside :dunno:
> *


What is that box for??????



Also..dose anyone know the bolt size and thread on the rear axel? Its bolt that holds the "centering linkage" together?


----------



## thadogg612

don't know if this has been posted yet.... I got rid of my 93 towncar and crown vic..... but I got recall letters on both for the ignition..... the letter says it could start fires EVEN WITH THE KEY OUT


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Jun 7 2010, 08:53 PM~17721135
> *don't know if this has been posted yet.... I got rid of my 93 towncar and crown vic..... but I got recall letters on both for the ignition..... the letter says it could start fires EVEN WITH THE KEY OUT
> *



:yessad: same shit over here had to take mine in


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

I got one too...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 5 2010, 06:39 AM~17396580
> *ANYONE SELLING EXTENDERS IN HERE? BEFORE I PURCHASE NEW ONES FROM BLACK MAGIC!
> *


I have sum never installed,pm for price.


----------



## shystie69

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jun 7 2010, 06:58 PM~17721195
> *:yessad: same shit over here had to take mine in
> *


GOT ONE TO WOULD THE DEALER TRIP EVEN IF ITS JUICED??


----------



## thadogg612

> _Originally posted by shystie69_@Jun 9 2010, 11:28 PM~17745035
> *GOT ONE TO WOULD THE DEALER TRIP EVEN IF ITS JUICED??
> *



they shouldn't...it's a factory defect..... and juice has nothing to do with the ignition


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by shystie69_@Jun 10 2010, 12:28 AM~17745035
> *GOT ONE TO WOULD THE DEALER TRIP EVEN IF ITS JUICED??
> *


They will impound and crush it on the spot!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 




:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Jun 7 2010, 06:53 PM~17721135
> *don't know if this has been posted yet.... I got rid of my 93 towncar and crown vic..... but I got recall letters on both for the ignition..... the letter says it could start fires EVEN WITH THE KEY OUT
> *


got mine too


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by shystie69_@Jun 10 2010, 12:28 AM~17745035
> *GOT ONE TO WOULD THE DEALER TRIP EVEN IF ITS JUICED??
> *


haha i had to drive it into the shop for them because they didnt want to break anything on the car. 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jun 11 2010, 11:39 PM~17764728
> *haha i had to drive it into the shop for them because they didnt want to break anything on the car.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I need a lil help homies...have this happend to anyone????The car is driveing str8 still but today I saw that it broke...


----------



## excalibur

the end link broke. you can replace it, or just remove the sway bar altogether.


----------



## 155/80/13

Anyone know where to get the lincoln trunk emblem for a 98+?


----------



## spikekid999

whats a common extension for lower trailing arms on a 80s town car?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 13 2010, 09:20 PM~17776440
> *the end link broke.  you can replace it, or just remove the sway bar altogether.
> *


THANKZ HOMIE


----------



## shystie69

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jun 11 2010, 09:39 PM~17764728
> *haha i had to drive it into the shop for them because they didnt want to break anything on the car.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


jaja good heads up


----------



## lor1der

I got a question for you guys. I got a 98 towncàr and I'm currently putting juice on it. I'm installing a 2 pump 4 battery set up. I noticed there is 2 bars that run from the inside of the frame rail and connect to the front of the pumpkin. Do these bars need to be disconnected or just leave them in place. I'm doing a coil under set up and I'm running 10 inch cylinders with f150 shocks. Thanks for the advice


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Jun 14 2010, 01:05 PM~17782973
> *I got a question for you guys. I got a 98 towncàr and I'm currently putting juice on it. I'm installing a 2 pump 4 battery set up. I noticed there is 2 bars that run from the inside of the frame rail and connect to the front of the pumpkin. Do these bars need to be disconnected or just leave them in place. I'm doing a coil under set up and I'm running 10 inch cylinders with f150 shocks. Thanks for the advice
> *


i just took my air bags off and my shocks and left everthing else alone


----------



## S10lifted

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Jun 14 2010, 02:05 PM~17782973
> *I got a question for you guys. I got a 98 towncàr and I'm currently putting juice on it. I'm installing a 2 pump 4 battery set up. I noticed there is 2 bars that run from the inside of the frame rail and connect to the front of the pumpkin. Do these bars need to be disconnected or just leave them in place. I'm doing a coil under set up and I'm running 10 inch cylinders with f150 shocks. Thanks for the advice
> *


They are used to stabilize the rearend so unless you are putting in a triangulated 4-link I would leave them.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jun 14 2010, 09:33 PM~17787019
> *They are used to stabilize the rearend so unless you are putting in a triangulated 4-link you have to leave them.
> *


Fixed that for you.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 13 2010, 09:38 PM~17776987
> *Anyone know where to get the lincoln trunk emblem for a 98+?
> *


You will have to buy a whole new license bezel they do not sell that individially.


----------



## lor1der

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper+Jun 14 2010, 08:09 PM~17786059-->
> 
> 
> 
> i just took my air bags off and my shocks and left everthing else alone
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 09:33 PM~17787019
> *They are used to stabilize the rearend so unless you are putting in a triangulated 4-link I would leave them.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OUTHOPU_@Jun 14 2010, 10:46 PM~17787955
> *Fixed that for you.
> *



thanks for the advice i will leave them in place


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 15 2010, 09:07 AM~17792303
> *You will have to buy a whole new license bezel they do not sell that individially.
> *


Damn dude that's gay, any other way people go about covering that up


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 15 2010, 08:07 PM~17798043
> *Damn dude that's gay, any other way people go about covering that up
> *


duck tape :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie

for sale $110 plus shipping


----------



## kold187um

*TO THE TOP FOR ALL MY LINCOLN HOMIES*


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 13 2010, 09:38 PM~17776987
> *Anyone know where to get the lincoln trunk emblem for a 98+?
> *


If your talking about the small emblem at the top of the license plate box you can get them from any ford dealer in 2 days...

Part # is F8VZ 13A246 AA  Price is $18.15 +tax


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 15 2010, 11:07 AM~17792303
> *You will have to buy a whole new license bezel they do not sell that individially.
> *


Your lincoln dealer lied to you homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jun 16 2010, 11:13 AM~17804261
> *If your talking about the small emblem at the top of the license plate box you can get them from any ford dealer in 2 days...
> 
> Part # is F8VZ 13A246 AA      Price is $18.15 +tax
> *


Cool shit man


----------



## BIG L.A

quick ? i got a 93 tc im tryin to do sum different shit with this car im gonna run 3 pumps 10 batts and 2 15s in a big ass box in the middle of the trunk i want to know has anybody tryed to hop with the optima gel cell deep cycle blu top batts they say 1100 crankin amps just want to know if anybody has and how they work out


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 16 2010, 02:50 PM~17805075
> *Cool shit man
> *


   No problem man


----------



## twin60

:biggrin: homie help me out i gota 98 towncar wit 12" cylinders in the rear what kind of shocks can i used and still get the full 12 inch locked up pm me if u know thanks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jun 16 2010, 01:13 PM~17804261
> *If your talking about the small emblem at the top of the license plate box you can get them from any ford dealer in 2 days...
> 
> Part # is F8VZ 13A246 AA      Price is $18.15 +tax
> *


I stand corrected. Maybe I'm thinking of the front. :dunno:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 23 2010, 07:13 AM~17863957
> *I stand corrected. Maybe I'm thinking of the front. :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: Yea man looks like the front emblem on the upper grill is only available with the grill.(through the dealer anyway)


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jun 23 2010, 09:13 AM~17864391
> *:biggrin:  Yea man looks like the front emblem on the upper grill is only available with the grill.(through the dealer anyway)
> *


Yeah I designed some custom ones a while back and never had them machined.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 23 2010, 11:31 AM~17865201
> *Yeah I designed some custom ones a while back and never had them machined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 That would look better than the factory plastic one for sure.


----------



## 155/80/13

Anyone know where the fuel pump shut off switch is on a 98? Car just turns over but no start :dunno: thanks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 24 2010, 02:07 AM~17873004
> *Anyone know where the fuel pump shut off switch is on a 98? Car just turns over but no start :dunno: thanks
> *


Its in the left side of your trunk behind the trunk liner. If you hit a nasty bump chances are it was tripped. Especially if its cranking and not turning over.

Page 123 of the owners manual


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jun 23 2010, 02:41 PM~17866714
> *:0  :0  That would look better than the factory plastic one for sure.
> *


Yes they would look better. I think E&G used to make some, there is a Towncar in my neighborhood that has Gold lincoln logos that pop out like this.


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 24 2010, 04:07 AM~17873601
> *Its in the left side of your trunk behind the trunk liner. If you hit a nasty bump chances are it was tripped. Especially if its cranking and not turning over.
> 
> Page 123 of the owners manual
> *


I only see the air ride switch


----------



## 1993bigb

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 24 2010, 07:49 PM~17879453
> *I only see the air ride switch
> *


Any body


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 24 2010, 07:07 AM~17873601
> *Its in the left side of your trunk behind the trunk liner. If you hit a nasty bump chances are it was tripped. Especially if its cranking and not turning over.
> 
> Page 123 of the owners manual
> *



air switch on right side 


fuel pump on left side


----------



## Rony420

has any of yall rolled with 3.5 ton coils in the rear with 10" cylinders? if so any pics on how it lays?


----------



## Rony420

whoops my bad with the coils cut down to 3 turns? pics?


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 24 2010, 06:49 PM~17879453
> *I only see the air ride switch
> *


Got it  it was on the left side but it was nicely tucked on one of the braces :biggrin:


----------



## 1993bigb

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 25 2010, 12:19 AM~17881984
> *Got it  it was on the left side but it was nicely tucked on one of the braces :biggrin:
> *


Did you get it going?


----------



## kold187um

*WHEN YOU REMOVE THE AIR-STEERING WHEEL TO AND AN AFTER MARKET WHEEL.

HOW DO YOU GET RID OF THE AIR BAG LIGHT ON THE INSTRUMENT CLUSTER?  *


----------



## kold187um

*ALSO WHAT ABOUT THE REAR SUSPENSION LIGHT ON THE INSTRUMENT PANEL?

AFTER I REMOVED THE FACTORY SUSPENSION THE LIGHT COMES ON.

HOW DO I GET RID OF THESE LIGHTS? *


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by 1993bigb_@Jun 25 2010, 01:02 AM~17882842
> *Did you get it going?
> *


We rollin


----------



## tlc64impala

Im having problems with my Trac and ABS light on for some reason just started. Also pushing it in the glove box does nothing


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 25 2010, 08:59 AM~17884552
> *ALSO WHAT ABOUT THE REAR SUSPENSION LIGHT ON THE INSTRUMENT PANEL?
> 
> AFTER I REMOVED THE FACTORY SUSPENSION THE LIGHT COMES ON.
> 
> HOW DO I GET RID OF THESE LIGHTS?
> *


Black tape homie just cover it up :biggrin: 

Nah im trying to know these also. need to put that nardi on.


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Jun 28 2010, 02:15 PM~17908257
> *Black tape homie just cover it up :biggrin:
> 
> Nah im trying to know these also. need to put that nardi on.
> *


1BAD ASS CADI TOLD ME THAT HIS JUST TURNED OFF BY ITS SELF.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

can u three with the suspension on a 98 towncar or what mods r needed


----------



## mrgervais

Ok I was wondering what does the balljoint extender do? I read the first 17 pgs and it never said what it does


----------



## Freakeone

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jun 23 2010, 10:13 AM~17864391
> *:biggrin:  Yea man looks like the front emblem on the upper grill is only available with the grill.(through the dealer anyway)
> *


That is the only way!


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jun 29 2010, 12:32 PM~17916572
> *That is the only way!
> *


All the ones on ebay come without the emblem.  

Luckily I have a hook up at the dealer. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Jun 29 2010, 10:30 AM~17916552
> *Ok I was wondering what does the balljoint extender do? I read the first 17 pgs and it never said what it does
> *


Extends the car between 1-2 inches just by loosening a few bolts, pulling the spindle out a bit and tightening it back up. theres 4-5 holes in the extender. you just place it where you want.


----------



## Psycho631

can I swap out the calipers on a 02 to 96 calipers so I can fit 14s?


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 29 2010, 06:09 PM~17920029
> *can I swap out the calipers on a 02 to 96 calipers so I can fit 14s?
> *


You can put 14s on a 02 with out changing the calipers.or did you ment 13s?if so yes you can.


----------



## Big nene 1

my 97 tc.came with dual exhoust,if I change it and just run 1 exhoust with a good mufller,will it still run the same?cost tooo much to crome both.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 29 2010, 06:43 PM~17920247
> *my 97 tc.came with dual exhoust,if I change it and just run 1 exhoust with a good mufller,will it still run the same?cost tooo much to crome both.
> *


My 94 had factory duals when I got it. Once I juiced it I made it single exaust with a single muffler and I can't tell any differance.


----------



## Rony420

y dnt u just go to the junkyard and pocket that lincoln emblem on the gril i do that all the time with small parts or from a neighbor? haha seriously though f*ck it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 29 2010, 08:40 PM~17920235
> *You can put 14s on a 02 with out changing the calipers.or did you ment 13s?if so yes you can.
> *


14s won't fit


----------



## mrgervais

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Jun 29 2010, 03:22 PM~17919604
> *Extends the car between 1-2 inches just by loosening a few bolts, pulling the spindle out a bit and tightening it back up. theres 4-5 holes in the extender. you just place it where you want.
> *


That's what I was thinkin. So if I run a 2 pump setup with like 4 or 6 batts and get the balljoint extenders, would I need to reinforce my a arms? I thinks its a 93


----------



## benz88

Do you guys take the air ride pumps out when juicing the car?


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jun 30 2010, 01:18 PM~17926974
> *Do you guys take the air ride pumps out when juicing the car?
> *


Just disconnect it....or take it out. Your choice. :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um




----------



## Bad-Influnce

Ok I have a 99 TC Im puting back the Rear end I forget how the two pices that go on the pumpkin and its pissing me  OFF!!!!!!!!! please can some one help me out. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151

Got another 97 towncar after I crashed my other one and I am having an issue. The car says Door Ajar when the doors are all closed and the causes the lights to stay on so I had to take out all the bulbs till I figure out the issue. can anyone help??


----------



## brn2hop

:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN PICK UP SOME REAR UPPER AND LOWER TRAILING ARM BUSHINGS ?? NAPA ,AUTOZONE, O REILY, THE DEALERSHIP SAYS THAT THEIR DISCONTINUED! I REALLY JUST NEED THE UPPERS!


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jul 1 2010, 07:49 PM~17940520
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN PICK UP SOME REAR UPPER AND LOWER TRAILING ARM BUSHINGS ?? NAPA ,AUTOZONE, O REILY, THE DEALERSHIP SAYS THAT THEIR  DISCONTINUED! I REALLY JUST NEED THE UPPERS!
> *


Riebes napa by my house carries them. i wanna say their 40 bucks for the pair, lemme know bro, ill order em and send em to you. just shoot me some bread somehow.


----------



## benz88

order them for a Grand Marquis or Crown Vic, Thier the same and not Discontinued i believe.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 2 2010, 10:21 AM~17944865
> *order them for a Grand Marquis or Crown Vic, Thier the same and not Discontinued i believe.
> *


THANKS I THINK YOUR RIGHT!


----------



## BIG L.A

my back windows wont roll down on my 93 i can hear the motors move stronge as hell but they wont roll down any ideas befor i tear it up


----------



## Psycho631

so do you have to mod the rear arms on a 02 to 3 wheel?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I got some stock spring from a 99 towncar(front) I'm going to put them on my rear of my car I wanted to ask do any of you guys runn stock springs in the rear of your cars


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 3 2010, 09:24 PM~17955211
> *I got some stock spring from a 99 towncar(front) I'm going to put them on my rear of my car I wanted to ask do any of you guys runn stock springs in the rear of your cars
> *


i put stock front springs in the rear of one of my club members crown vic rides like a dream


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 3 2010, 07:24 PM~17955211
> *I got some stock spring from a 99 towncar(front) I'm going to put them on my rear of my car I wanted to ask do any of you guys runn stock springs in the rear of your cars
> *


i put stocks out of a 1 ton truk in the rear of a big body fleet that shit rode smoth as hell thats wut im gonna put in my lank when i get back to cali my girl cry too much about the bounce


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life+Jul 3 2010, 11:41 PM~17955572-->
> 
> 
> 
> i put stock front springs in the rear of one of my club members crown vic rides like a dream
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG L.A_@Jul 4 2010, 03:43 AM~17956771
> *i put stocks out of a 1 ton truk in the rear of a big body fleet that shit rode smoth as hell thats wut im gonna put in my lank when i get back to cali my girl cry too much about the bounce
> *


Thankz homies


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jul 3 2010, 04:41 AM~17951221
> *my back windows wont roll down on my 93 i can hear the motors move stronge as hell but they wont roll down any ideas befor i tear it up
> *


its the regulator most likely if it doesn't go down or up at all. If it moved a little up and down then it would have been the motor bushings..


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 4 2010, 10:29 AM~17957563
> *Thankz homies
> *



You'll see man. We'll put them on, and if you don't like it then we will put your regular ones back on.


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 4 2010, 07:49 AM~17957629
> *its the regulator most likely if it doesn't go down or up at all.  If it moved a little up and down then it would have been the motor bushings..
> *


thanks man ill try that


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Jul 1 2010, 10:11 PM~17941838
> *Riebes napa by my house carries them. i wanna say their 40 bucks for the pair, lemme know bro, ill order em and send em to you. just shoot me some bread somehow.
> *



*YOU A KOOL ASS DUDE.  THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT FOR THE HOMIE.* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 4 2010, 10:51 AM~17957631
> *You'll see man.  We'll put them on, and if you don't like it then we will put your regular ones back on.
> *


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jul 3 2010, 04:41 AM~17951221
> *my back windows wont roll down on my 93 i can hear the motors move stronge as hell but they wont roll down any ideas befor i tear it up
> *


http://www.lincolnsonline.com/tech/00198.html

easy to do this way


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 5 2010, 09:06 PM~17968812
> *http://www.lincolnsonline.com/tech/00198.html
> 
> easy to do this way
> *


thanks homie doin my research said this might be my prob cuz the motors still spin but this is easyer than takin the whole shit out thats why i never did it this link is the shit thanks again :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## second 2none eddie

WAS UP LAYITLOWERS :biggrin: I GOT A 2000 TOWNCAR WITH THE PLASTIC INTAKE MANIFOLD THAT CRACK .I DONT HAVE THE MONEY 4 A NEW 1 . SO IMA HEAD TO THE JUNK YARD ( U PICK) .WITCH ITS HARD 2 FIND A 98 AND UP TOWNCAR IN A U PICK. SO MY QUESTION IS WHAT OTHER YEAR CAN I GET THE PART FROM AND IS THE CROWN VIC AND MARQUIS THE SAME . THANKS IN ADVANCE  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jul 6 2010, 06:17 PM~17975587
> *WAS UP LAYITLOWERS  :biggrin:  I GOT A 2000 TOWNCAR WITH THE PLASTIC INTAKE MANIFOLD THAT  CRACK .I DONT HAVE THE MONEY 4 A NEW 1 . SO IMA HEAD TO THE JUNK YARD ( U PICK) .WITCH ITS HARD 2 FIND A 98 AND UP TOWNCAR IN A U PICK. SO MY QUESTION IS WHAT OTHER YEAR CAN I GET THE PART FROM AND IS THE CROWN VIC AND MARQUIS THE SAME . THANKS IN ADVANCE    :thumbsup:
> *


Dont buy a used plastic intake manifold... Just spend the money and buy a new aluminum intake.. I dont see why you would waste the money and buy a used plastic intake and have the same problem down the road..


----------



## second 2none eddie

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jul 6 2010, 09:05 PM~17977911
> *Dont buy a used plastic intake manifold... Just spend the money and buy a new aluminum intake.. I dont see why you would waste the money and buy a used plastic intake and have the same problem down the road..
> *


i just dont have $200 and its my daily im layed off so i gada do used and i seen aluminum ones used but off a 96 97


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jul 6 2010, 11:10 PM~17977956
> *i just dont have $200 and its my daily im layed off so i gada do used and i seen aluminum ones used but off a 96 97
> *



yea i would hit up a pullapart get one cheap there 98 and up is your only part but i think thats for CV AND MM maybe mustang call dealership and compare part #s


----------



## second 2none eddie

FOUND THIS ON EBAY :biggrin: IM GOOD  THANKS 4 THE HELP

Detailed Applications

Intake Manifold With Aluminum Crossover 

Includes:

* Bracket For Alternator
* Thermostat Spacers
* Thermostat, O-Ring, Screws

Fits 4.6L Engines Only

Direct Replacement

Brand NEW fitting the following years and models:

1996 1997 Ford Thunderbird V8 4.6L (8th Vin Digit W)

1996 1997 1998 Ford Mustang V8 4.6L (8th Vin Digit X)

1996 Ford Crown Victoria V8 4.6L (8th Vin Digit 6)

1996 1997 1998 1999 2000 Ford Crown Victoria V8 4.6L (8th Vin Digit 9)

1996 1997 1998 1999 2000 Ford Crown Victoria V8 4.6L (8th Vin Digit W)

1996 1997 Mercury Cougar V8 4.6L (8th Vin Digit W) 

1996 Mercury Grand Marquis V8 4.6L (8th Vin Digit 6)

1997 1998 1999 2000 Mercury Grand Marquis V8 4.6L (8th Vin Digit W)

1996 1997 1998 1999 2000 Lincoln Towncar V8 4.6L (8th Vin Digit W)


----------



## adr94cadillac

made these for a customer for a 94 lincoln towncar but never payed re enforced 3/16 bottom and 1/4 cup 250 obo shipped anywhwere paypal accepted.


----------



## benz88

Question, Im getting a slipNstub made and installed into my driveshaft, Now i want it to be the same length as the stock one right? but be able to compress 6"?


----------



## GENOCIDE

ANY WAY OF TURNING THE DASH LIGHT OFF ONCE THE REAR AIR SUSPENSION IS GONE?


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by GENOCIDE_@Jul 13 2010, 05:46 PM~18038834
> *ANY WAY OF TURNING THE DASH LIGHT OFF ONCE THE REAR AIR SUSPENSION IS GONE?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by GENOCIDE_@Jul 13 2010, 08:46 PM~18038834
> *ANY WAY OF TURNING THE DASH LIGHT OFF ONCE THE REAR AIR SUSPENSION IS GONE?
> *



its like a tattoo, after a while you dont even notice it any more :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 14 2010, 05:51 PM~18046899
> *its like a tattoo, after a while you dont even notice it any more :biggrin:
> *


tRUE, TRUE I AGREE... :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln

i DON'T KNOW IF THIS BEEN ASKED... dOES A STEERING WHEEL FROM AN 03 AND NEWER FIT 98-02 TOWN CARS...? :dunno:


----------



## benz88

quick question for you guys. Im juicing mine right now. Now i have 16's for the back. I know i need a slip, but can i get away without it for a few days? reason being i need it done for a show next weekend and im not sure i can have a slip finished being made that quick


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 17 2010, 03:54 AM~18067141
> *quick question for you guys. Im juicing mine right now. Now i have 16's for the back. I know i need a slip, but can i get away without it for a few days? reason being i need it done for a show next weekend and im not sure i can have a slip finished being made that quick
> *



You don't need it but it's nice to have. I have 16s in mine and it was daily driven for two years wit no slip yoke


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 17 2010, 09:40 AM~18067832
> *You don't need it but it's nice to have. I have 16s in mine and it was daily driven for two years wit no slip yoke
> *


ok thats good to hear. I know i wont be able to fully lock it up in the rear, but what about laying it out?


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 17 2010, 12:24 PM~18068239
> *ok thats good to hear. I know i wont be able to fully lock it up in the rear, but what about laying it out?
> *


man mine lays out nice, I just added a new pic of it in my topic :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 17 2010, 05:21 PM~18069954
> *man mine lays out nice, I just added a new pic of it in my topic :biggrin:
> *


awesome. going to look


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## benz88

front laid out with 4.5tons chopped down 2.5 turns. the cars still being juiced as we speak, we're on day 2.


----------



## Rony420

95 towncar want to run 13s with spacers wat thickness are yall running? and need special lugnuts that sink in in adapter and spacers right? mag style lugnuts?


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 21 2010, 12:32 AM~18098401
> *front laid out with 4.5tons chopped down 2.5 turns. the cars still being juiced as we speak, we're on day 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2.5 turns up front?? I'm surprised its not laying lower? Looks good though! I have to get started on mine!!


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 21 2010, 10:41 PM~18107126
> *2.5 turns up front??  I'm surprised its not laying lower?  Looks good though!  I have to get started on mine!!
> *


i havent drove it yet, so they need to be broken in, And thier BMH 4.5tons so thier pretty stiff too


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 22 2010, 02:30 AM~18109147
> *i havent drove it yet, so they need to be broken in, And thier  BMH 4.5tons so thier pretty stiff too
> *



yeah thats stiff but you haven't driven it so your right, that shit will lower PLENTY! I had 4 turns 2.5 tons and it looked around the same as yours before driving but after like a week or 2 it was at least 2 inches lower! Do you have a build topic for your lincoln??


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 22 2010, 10:26 AM~18110763
> *yeah thats stiff but you haven't driven it so your right, that shit will lower PLENTY!  I had 4 turns 2.5 tons and it looked around the same as yours before driving but after like a week or 2 it was at least 2 inches lower!  Do you have a build topic for your lincoln??
> *


nope not yet. I might make one when im finished. Only thing i wish is that i went with 14's or tele's for the back, I dont think i'll be able to lay out with the 16's.


----------



## lowrydajohn

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 22 2010, 11:25 AM~18112101
> *nope not yet. I might make one when im finished. Only thing i wish is that i went with 14's or tele's for the back, I dont think i'll be able to lay out with the 16's.
> *


hey bro I got 16's in the back 2 whith about 4 terns lays out nice my tailpipes are only about a inch from the ground :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by lowrydajohn_@Jul 22 2010, 01:42 PM~18112262
> *hey bro I got 16's in the back 2 whith about 4 terns lays out nice my tailpipes are only about a inch from the ground  :biggrin:
> *


is yours a 90-97? and what springs are you using back there? Mine im running stock fronts in the back cut down to 4.5 or 5 turns.


----------



## lowrydajohn

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 22 2010, 12:25 PM~18112682
> *is yours a 90-97? and what springs are you using back there? Mine im running stock fronts in the back cut down to 4.5 or 5 turns.
> *


got a 97 im running 4 1/2 front and 2 3/4 rear 10 batts :biggrin:
stock front springs in the back will be to soft and the cylinder will hit your rear deck I had like 3 turns at first and it took out my 6x9's


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by lowrydajohn_@Jul 22 2010, 03:35 PM~18113363
> *got a 97 im running 4 1/2 front and 2 3/4 rear 10 batts  :biggrin:
> stock front springs in the back will be to soft and the cylinder will hit your rear deck I had like 3 turns at first and it took out my 6x9's
> *


ill see how soft they are once its done. It shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## RollinX151

What size spacers would you need to run so you can fit 13's on a 97 without grinding the caliper???


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by Rony420_@Jul 21 2010, 11:38 PM~18107091
> *95 towncar want to run 13s with spacers      wat thickness are yall running?    and need special lugnuts that sink in in adapter and spacers right?  mag style lugnuts?
> *


x2


----------



## lowrydajohn

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 22 2010, 04:01 PM~18114959
> *What size spacers would you need to run so you can fit 13's on a 97 without grinding the caliper???
> *


i think my spacers are the smallest ones but i had to grind the shit out of my front i'm probly going to do the spindle swap like they do on 98& up 95-97 comes stock whith 16inch wheels, I had a 94 a couple years ago and had no spacers and only i grinded a little bit of the calipers


----------



## Guest

TTT for Lincolns


----------



## 1lowpup

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 5 2010, 08:06 PM~17968812
> *http://www.lincolnsonline.com/tech/00198.html
> 
> easy to do this way
> *



thanks man for the link


----------



## ninty6 lincoln

Anyone here has had a water leak problem in their engine ? My car is leaking water from and unknown spot from the back of the engine it drips down between the oil pan and transmission. I checked the freeze plugs today and didn't see any of them giving any problems. If this has happened to anyone please let me know what you did you did to fix it ??


----------



## second 2none eddie

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jul 23 2010, 01:40 AM~18119821
> *Anyone here has had a water leak problem in their engine ? My car is leaking water from and unknown spot from the back of the engine it drips down between the oil pan and transmission. I checked the freeze plugs today and didn't see any of them giving any problems. If this has happened to anyone please let me know what you did you did to fix it ??
> *


chk ur intake manifold passenger side in da back thirs a hose thir can be crack heres a pic of my old one i changed out


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jul 23 2010, 01:04 PM~18122575
> *chk ur intake manifold passenger side in da back thirs a hose thir can be crack heres a pic of my old one i changed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2.... 9 times out of 10...Its the intake.


----------



## lowrydajohn

i had the same problem on my old 94, there is a rubber coolent line under the intake that is about 7-8 inches long when it leaks u would think it was a freeze plug pressur test first b for u take the intake off :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jul 23 2010, 03:40 AM~18119821
> *Anyone here has had a water leak problem in their engine ? My car is leaking water from and unknown spot from the back of the engine it drips down between the oil pan and transmission. I checked the freeze plugs today and didn't see any of them giving any problems. If this has happened to anyone please let me know what you did you did to fix it ??
> *


Intake manifold! Happens to all the towncars man, UNFORTUNATELY! Thank god this new lincoln I just bought had it changed already.


----------



## Rony420

ima keep yall updated puttin the 13s on sunday i got some 7/16 spacers with special lugnuts . homie who now has switchmans lincolns gave me the tip on how it was done he said 1/2 inch spacers though? cant find em anywhere 7/16 is the thickest mr.gasket carrys but ill let yall know how it goes


----------



## second 2none eddie

> _Originally posted by Rony420_@Jul 23 2010, 11:20 PM~18127569
> *ima keep yall updated puttin the 13s on sunday  i got some 7/16 spacers with special lugnuts .      homie who now has switchmans lincolns gave me the tip on how it was done  he said 1/2 inch spacers though?    cant find em anywhere  7/16 is the thickest mr.gasket carrys      but ill let yall know how it goes
> *


i got mine from ebay  

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3...-All-Categories


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jul 24 2010, 10:22 AM~18129074
> *i got mine from ebay
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3...-All-Categories
> *


x2 ebaY my friend..


----------



## benz88

If you run 1/2inch spacers you should look into getting extended studs. Cause usually only 8mm spacers are safe ith stock lugs and half inch are 12.5mm count how man turns of the lugnut it takes. You need a minimum of 10.


----------



## Rony420

so i need spacers in the back too :angry: i heard 1/4 inch from same homie scraped up my rims trying without ill figure it out tomorrow though


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by Rony420_@Jul 24 2010, 05:51 PM~18131418
> *so i need spacers in the back too :angry:      i heard 1/4 inch from same homie        scraped up my rims trying without    ill figure it out tomorrow though
> *


In the back??? Thats weird, never heard of them scraping in the back.


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 24 2010, 02:55 PM~18131451
> *In the back???  Thats weird, never heard of them scraping in the back.
> *


mine did


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 24 2010, 06:21 PM~18131610
> *mine did
> *



Not even from factory are all cars the same?? lol Well I believe it because when I swapped the brake lines from my towncar I went thru like 3 97's before i found one with the right brake line thickness and fittings?? WEIRD!?!?!


----------



## lowrydajohn

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 24 2010, 03:21 PM~18131610
> *mine did
> *


yep spacers and had to grind the caliper little bit in the back


----------



## TRU*SA*67

WESS UP GUYS IM LOOKING FOR A TRANNY FOR MY 96 TC,IF ANYONE HAS 1 PLEASE LMK THANKS


----------



## Rony420

i got the back ones on tonight i used 5/16 spacers and a litt
le grinding to the caliper  i guess there is no way to do it without grinding :angry:


----------



## single_gate

Anyone driving their towncar daily with 10 or more batteries???


----------



## benz88

got some half cuts of 2.5tons from a buddy yesturday for my rears instead of the stock fronts.


----------



## lowrydajohn

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 26 2010, 01:18 PM~18144160
> *got some half cuts of 2.5tons from a buddy yesturday for my rears instead of the stock fronts.
> *


 :thumbsup: that should be good for the rear


----------



## legend93

Hey guys looking for stock radio for my '95 Towncar and right side regulators for front and rear????

I'm in Miami


----------



## Big nene 1

Has anybody used break lines in the back like cadillacs instead of two line comin from each side....wanted to do my lines and have them meet and then use only one break line.


----------



## lowrydajohn

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 26 2010, 03:41 PM~18145355
> *Has anybody used break lines in the back like cadillacs instead of two line comin from each side....wanted to do my lines and have them meet and then use only one break line.
> *


you might have to unhook the abs but should work


----------



## ninty6 lincoln

> _Originally posted by lowrydajohn_@Jul 22 2010, 02:35 PM~18113363
> *got a 97 im running 4 1/2 front and 2 3/4 rear 10 batts  :biggrin:
> stock front springs in the back will be to soft and the cylinder will hit your rear deck I had like 3 turns at first and it took out my 6x9's
> *


how much spring you got in the front? cut any turns off? and is it a bitch to break in? i got some 4 1/2 sitting here doing nothing and i wanted to put them in.


----------



## Rony420

> _Originally posted by legend93_@Jul 26 2010, 04:02 PM~18144584
> *Hey guys looking for stock radio for my '95 Towncar and right side regulators for front and rear????
> 
> I'm in
> Miami
> *


 i still got the factory stereo from my 95 cartier and the 10 disc cd changer ill sell them both make offer im in arkansas u pay shipping


----------



## Rony420

got those lugnuts with extensions in today for the front they sank into adapter and spacer nice but they didnt work for me too long (no ****) they hit hub couldnt sit rim :angry: cant return them either but i got the front ones
on today with 7/16 spacers and an hour of grindin for each side anyone know which lugnuts i need?


----------



## 1lowpup

so I can just grind away at the caliper and not have to use spacers for my 13's ?


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by 1lowpup_@Jul 27 2010, 02:13 AM~18150065
> *so I can just grind away at the caliper and not have to use spacers for my 13's ?
> *



I was looking at the back of my wheels thru the engine bay today and it seems that if you just grind the calipers enough, you won't need to use spacers. I mean you can try it and if it won't go in then get the spacers...


----------



## legend93

> _Originally posted by Rony420_@Jul 27 2010, 12:31 AM~18149733
> *i still got the factory stereo from my 95 cartier and the 10 disc cd changer    ill sell them both  make offer    im in arkansas  u pay shipping
> *



I just need the radio and they sell for about $50 on ebay. I'll give you $80 for radio and changer and I pay shipping


----------



## 1lowpup

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 27 2010, 05:28 AM~18151557
> *I was looking at the back of my wheels thru the engine bay today and it seems that if you just grind the calipers enough, you won't need to use spacers.  I mean you can try it and if it won't go in then get the spacers...
> *



thanks man, yeah my back ones look like they rub just a little


----------



## lowrydajohn

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jul 26 2010, 07:53 PM~18147860
> *how much spring you got in the front? cut any turns off? and is it a bitch to break in? i got some 4 1/2 sitting here doing nothing and i wanted to put them in.
> *


i cut one full turn off, upper arms extended 2inch it sits little above stock height,
i hop it alot so the coils broke in fast :biggrin:


----------



## Rony420

> _Originally posted by 1lowpup_@Jul 27 2010, 01:13 AM~18150065
> *so I can just grind away at the caliper and not have to use spacers for my 13's ?
> *


there was i guy on here that said he grinded until they fit but u got a lot of grinding to do cuz u need atleast a 1/4 inch spacer in rear and 1/2 inch in front. i used 7/16 spacers up front and grinded away for an hour on each wheel to get them on :angry:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by lowrydajohn_@Jul 27 2010, 12:53 PM~18154351
> *i cut one full turn off, upper arms extended 2inch it sits little above stock height,
> i hop it alot so the coils broke in fast :biggrin:
> *


Go to work jonny :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowpup

Do you have a link to the spacers you are talking about. Could I just use washers if possible?


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by 1lowpup_@Jul 27 2010, 01:24 PM~18154694
> *Do you have a link to the spacers you are talking about. Could I just use washers if possible?
> *


I USED WASHERS I USE 3 ON EACH LUG NUT BEHIND THE ADAPTER ON FRONT AND REAR I DROVE IT ON THE HIGHWAY RUNNING 90 ALL THE TIME FOR THREE YEARS NEVER HAD A PROBLEM


----------



## 1lowpup

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 27 2010, 12:59 PM~18155082
> *I USED WASHERS I USE 3 ON EACH LUG  NUT BEHIND THE ADAPTER ON FRONT AND REAR  I DROVE IT ON THE HIGHWAY RUNNING 90  ALL THE TIME FOR THREE YEARS NEVER HAD A PROBLEM
> *


I'm gonna try that, thanks


----------



## TROUBLESOME

ANYBODY HAVE A LINCOLN ADAPTER FOR A NARDI THEY WANT TO SELL???


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 27 2010, 04:49 PM~18156609
> *ANYBODY HAVE A LINCOLN ADAPTER FOR A NARDI THEY WANT TO SELL???
> *


I have to find one too. im just gonna use the ford mustang one and file down the inserts. 100 bucks if im not mistaken on ebay


----------



## Rony420

> _Originally posted by 1lowpup_@Jul 27 2010, 03:24 PM~18154694
> *Do you have a link to the spacers you are talking about. Could I just use washers if possible?
> *


i ordered 7/16 at oreilly- mr gasket and got the 5/16 at advance in stock - dorman


----------



## gizmoscustoms

can u put hydros on an 04 TC?


----------



## Rony420

> _Originally posted by legend93_@Jul 27 2010, 01:02 PM~18153382
> *I just need the radio and they sell for about $50 on ebay. I'll give you $80 for radio and changer and I pay shipping
> *


check your pm


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Jul 28 2010, 12:31 AM~18159852
> *can u put hydros on an 04 TC?
> *


you can juice anything! 04 Town Cars are Uni-body, but I'm not sure what precautions to take??


----------



## benz88

frame swap.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

BE SURE TO GET THE 90S FRAME!!! :yes:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:cheesy:


----------



## benz88

my build thread
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=552974


----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 1 2010, 09:38 PM~18202104
> *TTT
> *


sup homie.


----------



## 1lowpup

just wondering what you guys would recommend for my 92 TC, I have some white springs up front as shown in picture but I think they are too soft or not tall enough.



I have 13's on it and the front of the car lays on the ground but the back is up a bit, I think cause of my black taller springs in the rear?
,



any info is much appreciated


----------



## kold187um

put them black springs in the front and the white ones in the back


----------



## bigbodylac

Anyone looking for a 98-2003 front clip?????? I will post pics later


----------



## legend93

Selling my 95....

$3500 or trade... (786)316-8747


----------



## 1lowpup

TTT


----------



## seven509

i just did a spindel swap on a 2000 towncar and now i have no break presure????? 
i used 92 parts WTF??????? somebody help!!!!!!!


----------



## benz88

How do i removed the top rear seat? i need to move the factory amp ASAP since my cyl's rubbing a groove in it.


----------



## Big nene 1

You have to take the botton seat out,and there will be two nuts(no ****)holidin the back seat belts.I belive theyr 18mm.remove the two nuts with the belts and then you pull up...should come off.


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 8 2010, 01:56 AM~18255521
> *You have to take the botton seat out,and there will be two nuts(no ****)holidin the back seat belts.I belive theyr 18mm.remove the two nuts with the belts and then you pull up...should come off.
> *


any Torx bolts?


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 8 2010, 09:36 AM~18256678
> *any Torx bolts?
> *


no its just 18 mm bolts by the seat belts. the torx bolts are on the side by the door for the front seat belts


----------



## seven509

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Aug 7 2010, 06:04 PM~18253601
> *i just did a spindel swap on a 2000 towncar and now i have no break presure?????
> i used 92 parts  WTF???????  somebody help!!!!!!!
> *


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 8 2010, 01:17 PM~18257197
> *no its just 18 mm bolts by the seat belts. the torx bolts are on the side by the door for the front seat belts
> *


ok thanks homie. Ill do that tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## seven509

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Aug 7 2010, 06:04 PM~18253601
> *i just did a spindel swap on a 2000 towncar and now i have no break presure?????
> i used 92 parts  WTF???????  somebody help!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Aug 8 2010, 06:00 PM~18258291
> *
> 
> *



Did you bleed the lines?? Is it leaking anywhere? I re did the brake lines on my car and bleed all the lines and still had no pressure. I had a small leak where the lines meet in the rear driver side. Fixed it and bleed the line and was perfect...


----------



## RollinX151

can anyone post up pictures of what their calipers and spacers look like to fit 13's?? I know people post up what to do but i would just like to see a picture...   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## breakitallrafa

anybody hoppin on bbody ford like major back bumper would like to get some pointers


----------



## seven509

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Aug 8 2010, 04:12 PM~18258358
> *Did you bleed the lines??  Is it leaking anywhere?  I re did the brake lines on my car and bleed all the lines and still had no pressure.  I had a small leak where the lines meet in the rear driver side.  Fixed it and bleed the line and was perfect...
> *


i checked and re-checked everything !!!! i was wondering if the abs sencer was the problem becouse the 92 spindles dont have the lil wheel for the abs sencer?????


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Aug 7 2010, 08:04 PM~18253601
> *i just did a spindel swap on a 2000 towncar and now i have no break presure?????
> i used 92 parts  WTF???????  somebody help!!!!!!!
> *



Make sure there on the right side.........if there not you will never get the brakes to work.... i had the same problem


----------



## legend93

Cable that looks like a spark plug cable on top of the altenator just started smoking and melting right now...

Anybody know what this is and why it's happening?


----------



## Rony420

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 8 2010, 01:56 AM~18255521
> *You have to take the botton seat out,and there will be two nuts(no ****)holidin the back seat belts.I belive theyr 18mm.remove the two nuts with the belts and then you pull up...should come off.
> *


correct i just moved the factory amp today!


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by legend93_@Aug 9 2010, 07:56 AM~18263438
> *Cable that looks like a spark plug cable on top of the altenator just started smoking and melting right now...
> 
> Anybody know what this is and why it's happening?
> *


did you disconnect a ground somewhere, and maybe not tighten it down enough?


----------



## benz88

the one 18mm nut on the drivers side is a bitch. I ended up stripping the first few threads some how now it wont go on. FML. time to go get a new nut tomorrow(no ****)


----------



## Badass94Cad

I just got a check engine light in my '98 TC, and the problem was P0442 small EVAP leak detected.

Just last winter, I got a P0455 EVAP leak and replaced the EVAP purge valve under the hood. I would be hesitant to think that is the problem again.

Could the P0442 be a bad gas cap? I tried taking it off and putting it back on, and the light didn't go away, but the cap does seem a little loose. It's 12 years old and still the original, so I assume it could be time for a new one. Any input?


----------



## CE 707

I got a ? my boy got a 91 linc lifted and every time he drops the nose the power wire to the car battery burns out any Ideas


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 9 2010, 09:18 PM~18270158
> *I just got a check engine light in my '98 TC, and the problem was P0442 small EVAP leak detected.
> 
> Just last winter, I got a P0455 EVAP leak and replaced the EVAP purge valve under the hood. I would be hesitant to think that is the problem again.
> 
> Could the P0442 be a bad gas cap? I tried taking it off and putting it back on, and the light didn't go away, but the cap does seem a little loose. It's 12 years old and still the original, so I assume it could be time for a new one. Any input?
> *


it could be the gas cap. i would try a new one. oh and the light wont turn off unless you clear the codes


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 10 2010, 03:44 AM~18272640
> *I got  a ? my boy got a 91 linc lifted and every time he drops the nose the power wire to the car battery burns out any Ideas
> *


i would check to see if that cable is grounding out and check to see if maybe its getting caught or pinched on something


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Aug 8 2010, 04:37 PM~18258774
> *i checked and re-checked everything !!!!  i was wondering if the abs sencer was the problem becouse the 92 spindles dont have the lil wheel for the abs sencer?????
> *


make sure your bleeders are pointed up not down if not you got em on the wrong side. cant bleed the air out.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Aug 10 2010, 09:39 AM~18273903
> *i would check to see if that cable is grounding out and check to see if maybe its getting caught or pinched on something
> *


thats what I was thinking but it dont hurt to ask thanks bro


----------



## CE 707

I got another ? I was driving my town car on the freeway today and all the sudden air baggs in the back went out and layd out in the back but the compressor was still running is there a way I could get it to lift up?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~+Aug 10 2010, 10:37 AM~18273887-->
> 
> 
> 
> it could be the gas cap. i would try a new one. oh and the light wont turn off unless you clear the codes
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I cleared the code and it hasn't come back yet. I was hoping/figuring it was the gas cap since it is 12 years old. :tongue:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Aug 10 2010, 10:26 PM~18280155
> *I got another ? I was driving my town car on the freeway today and all the sudden air baggs in the back went out and layd out in the back but the compressor was still running is there a way I could get it to lift up?
> *


Sounds like the bags cracked. You'll need to replace them, and you better shut off that compressor before it burns out! :0


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 10 2010, 09:26 PM~18280155
> *I got another ? I was driving my town car on the freeway today and all the sudden air baggs in the back went out and layd out in the back but the compressor was still running is there a way I could get it to lift up?
> *


yea if the bags are cracked then you need to replace them. they're kinda pricey new unless you know someone with some good used ones. and another thing alot of people do is replace the bags with springs and turn of the compressor.


----------



## benz88

what do you guys do about the rear brake lines? Mine get real tight with the 16's while locking it up or 3wheelin. Is it safe to bend them down more closer to the door?


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 12 2010, 02:27 AM~18290418
> *what do you guys do about the rear brake lines? Mine get real tight with the 16's while locking it up or 3wheelin. Is it safe to bend them down more closer to the door?
> *



i got 14 and mine are tight might want to get sum made longer than stock and keep the hardline where it is


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 11 2010, 11:27 PM~18290418
> *what do you guys do about the rear brake lines? Mine get real tight with the 16's while locking it up or 3wheelin. Is it safe to bend them down more closer to the door?
> *


i had mine extended in the back. if you go to a hose and fittings place, a place that sells parker check valves, water valves etc they will make hoses for you. mine were about 80 bucks for the pair. but i had mine made in green to match the car. and they were steel braided on the inside. 

if you want to spend the cash, send me the money ill have some made and sent out to you. the same length i had mine done. just shoot like 5 bucks in there for some lunch or something. :biggrin: 

i had mine done for a 18 inch lockup but am running 14s


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 12 2010, 07:28 AM~18291581
> *i got 14 and mine are tight  might want to get sum made longer than stock and keep the hardline where it is
> *


bend it its ok. its gonna do it on its own if you lock it up anyways. just dont bend it back and forth too much. if that one cracks, its a bitch because you gotta pull the gas tank down to get to it, and replace. and that one runs all the way down the side of the frame also. so be careful.


----------



## BIG D

Reaaly nice & informative topic Showtime. Lots of info passed on.


----------



## benz88

thanks showtime! i'll let you know what i do with mine homie.

Heres a pic of my trunk. its just for now.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Aug 12 2010, 12:25 PM~18293530
> *Reaaly nice & informative topic Showtime. Lots of info passed on.
> *


I think so too man, everybodys questions seem to be getting answered in here by everybody chippin in on info. Thats cool. Thanks to everyone else in here


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 12 2010, 12:28 PM~18293552
> *thanks showtime! i'll let you know what i do with mine homie.
> 
> Heres a pic of my trunk. its just for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro. i was gonna keep the carpet too but i was afraid that shit would catch on fire. ever since one one of my switches got stuck on a bridge with no sidewalk i get weery about fires in the trunk. That shit was hella scary motor burnt up the whole back seat of my regal. :uh: I just herculined mine this time. Let me know if you need any help with anything. If you go to vegas ill be there. i wanna meet some of the lincoln cats on here.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 12 2010, 12:14 PM~18293433
> *i had  mine extended in the back. if you go to a hose and fittings place, a place that sells parker check valves, water valves etc they will make hoses for you. mine were about 80 bucks for the pair. but i had mine made in green to match the car. and they were steel braided on the inside.
> 
> if you want to spend the cash, send me the money ill have some made and sent out to you. the same length i had mine done. just shoot like 5 bucks in there for some lunch or something.  :biggrin:
> 
> i had mine done for a 18 inch lockup but am running 14s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


scott i need some of those homie hook it up!and ill tell you how to mount your sway bar :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tequilalow57

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Aug 7 2010, 06:04 PM~18253601
> *i just did a spindel swap on a 2000 towncar and now i have no break presure?????
> i used 92 parts  WTF???????  somebody help!!!!!!!
> *


check the bolt holding the break hose in the caliper from the 2000 and the 92 migth be diferent , i think you need to use the one from the 2000


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 4 2009, 10:12 PM~13186169
> *Black magic also carrys the slip n stub for your driveline. No pics available..
> 
> Slip-n-stub w/ spring (Lincoln) no u-joint /3.5 dia. $225.00
> 
> Black Magic Hydraulics
> 1-866-624-4233
> *


ARE THESE STILL AVAILABE??? :biggrin:


----------



## Rony420

i got pics of spacers and calipers used to get 13s on a 95-97 towncar everyone been asking around can send through phone pm me


----------



## Marquez

I just got myself a 99 T/C and I´ve never worked on a Linc before.

I´m planning on a pretty big rear lock up using 22s or 24s.

Anyone with prior experience on what modifications I need to do?


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@Aug 14 2010, 11:33 AM~18308346
> *I just got myself a 99 T/C and I´ve never worked on a Linc before.
> 
> I´m planning on a pretty big rear lock up using 22s or 24s.
> 
> Anyone with prior experience on what modifications I need to do?
> *


whatsup uso do the 90 rear end for the drums and modify the trailing arm brackets. 99 trailing arms are on the outside of the frame. mount em on the inside. Do drop mounts, a slip yoke, a coil over, and some adjustable trailing arms and you should be good.

if your gonna be in vegas ill see you there with all the other usos


----------



## Marquez

Thanks for the answer!

I won´t make it to vegas this year. Had a blast last year!

Gonna spend to much money on the car this year :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@Aug 14 2010, 12:33 PM~18308346
> *I just got myself a 99 T/C and I´ve never worked on a Linc before.
> 
> I´m planning on a pretty big rear lock up using 22s or 24s.
> 
> Anyone with prior experience on what modifications I need to do?
> *


hit up Empire Customs, they have a kit for what you're looking for.


----------



## Marquez

Will do!


----------



## benz88

Guys, I need pics of Frame builds for the 90-97 bodys. Getting a buddy locally to wrap a new roller i got and do a custom 4 link.he wants to see how you guys all do your wraps.


----------



## Big nene 1

If I take off all the ABS sensors,will my car have any problems when I drive it?its a 1997 tc.


----------



## JOEMAN

> If I take off all the ABS sensors,will my car have any problems when I drive it?its a 1997 tc.
> [/quot
> nene you wont have any problems


----------



## lowrydajohn

> If I take off all the ABS sensors,will my car have any problems when I drive it?its a 1997 tc.
> [/quot
> nene you wont have any problems
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Big nene 1

> If I take off all the ABS sensors,will my car have any problems when I drive it?its a 1997 tc.
> [/quot
> nene you wont have any problems
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem would be just the ABS light on the dash right?
Click to expand...


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 27 2010, 09:10 PM~18424865
> *The only problem would be just the ABS light on the dash right?
> *


mine froze up on me and started making a grinding noise. 

i know everybody takes theirs off, but i cut mine in half, used butt connectors and extended mine in the back about a foot. i just bought new ones cut those in half, and had them extended. works fine. 

my homie did that with his big body, thats how i got the idea. hes been rolling all day long with a 3 inch tuck and 24 inch lockup.


----------



## benz88

whats the easiest way to remove the top shock nuts with the body on? lol what size is it?


----------



## lowlinc93

Damn, why didnt I find this a long time ago? Good links for oredering, I was about to order all chrome moldings, and saved about $30 right now.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 28 2010, 10:28 AM~18427511
> *whats the easiest way to remove the top shock nuts with the body on? lol what size is it?
> *


i just used a socket on the bottom and a standard wrench on the top but a long one, i think its 13 mm.


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 28 2010, 06:58 PM~18429327
> *i just used a socket on the bottom and a standard wrench on the top but a long one, i think its 13 mm.
> *


thanks bro! ill do it tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 28 2010, 08:33 AM~18427053
> *mine froze up on me and started making a grinding noise.
> 
> i know everybody takes theirs off, but i cut mine in half, used butt connectors and extended mine in the back about a foot. i just bought new ones cut those in half, and had them extended. works fine.
> 
> my homie did that with his big body, thats how i got the idea. hes been rolling all day long with a 3 inch tuck and 24 inch lockup.
> *


yea just regular drivein is coo but when the wheels leave the ground that abs trips out my cousin locked his front up and when the wheels was off the ground the breaks went out and he ran into the back of his yukon now he scared to drive his tc i never extended mine my shit comein off its kinda shakey rollin and hittin the breaks and hearin some grindin and no breaks lol


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 28 2010, 11:28 AM~18427511
> *whats the easiest way to remove the top shock nuts with the body on? lol what size is it?
> *



X2 but on 98's and above


----------



## THEBOXX

extend 1.5,wrapped and molded....200,,,,,pm me


----------



## lowlowlow

Completed 2001 spindle swap with aftermarket sway bar connection


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Aug 30 2010, 12:48 AM~18438471
> *yea just regular drivein is coo but when the wheels leave the ground that abs trips out my cousin locked his front up and when the wheels was off the ground the breaks went out and he ran into the back of his yukon now he scared to drive his tc i never extended mine my shit comein off its kinda shakey rollin and hittin the breaks and hearin some grindin and no breaks lol
> *


damn i know man the brakes on these cars are trippy, they scared the hell out of me a couple times.


----------



## lowrydajohn

i just pulled the fuse out on mine the pedal feels a little stiffer but stops great the abs light stays on but i have no problems 3 wheeling or hopping works for me :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631

I took the fuse out of mine too and one time last year I had to stop short for a red light and I fuckin skid rite through that motha fucker, about 300 feet of streatch marks and I was only doin 60mph :wow:


----------



## lowrydajohn

:wow: yeah as long as the back is even stops pretty good


----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 5 2009, 01:06 AM~13186087
> *BCKBMPR84's lincoln with GM spindle swap.
> 
> "95 complete with GM arms, spindles, brakes, and GM unbreakeable ball joints with a full stack of 4 1/2's"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lowers are the lincoln stocks, the GM's mount but they are like 2 inches shorter and were they bolt up are a lot narrower. the arms were resleeved it to fit napa lower ball joints and as for the uppers, they are extended 1 3/4 for that nice look, full stack of 4 1/2 from pro hopper, 2 dounts and 1/4" reinforcement plate on the pockets. the spindle was machined a bit for the tie rods"
> *


nice info :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG L.A

TTT FOR THE LANKS


----------



## BIG L.A

A few weeks ago i put 2 15s in the trunk of my 93 and it was rattlin bad so i took some time to see what it was found out it was the chrome strip on the bottom of the reverse lights its just some plastic pins holdin it together had a few that broke off so it was rattlin nasty so i took the light off about 8 or so bolts nothing major drilled out the plastic shit and put in sum screws its lil plastic pieces u can drill into once you take it apart sorry i dont have pics dont have a cam here but if you take it apart you will see it simple shit i drilled the screws in and plastic weld the lil gap just to make it a lil stronger that shit worked great i like a lil rattle just so u know i got a lil sumthin im runnin one 15 now cuz my box was toooooooo big had to make room for batts but it still hit and it rattles a lil a nice solid rattle not that nasty sound like shit rattle these trunks seal good and hold beat well so i didnt have to spend 300 on dinomat just thought i contribute what i found out to help someone maybe save a lil cash for more hydro shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Sep 4 2010, 12:35 AM~18484213
> *A few weeks ago i put 2 15s in the trunk of my 93 and it was rattlin bad so i took some time to see what it was found out it was the chrome strip on the bottom of the reverse lights its just some plastic pins holdin it together had a few that broke off so it was rattlin nasty so i took the light off about 8 or so bolts nothing major drilled out the plastic shit and put in sum screws its lil plastic pieces u can drill into once you take it apart sorry i dont have pics dont have a cam here but if you take it apart you will see it simple shit i drilled the screws in and plastic weld the lil gap just to make it a lil stronger that shit worked great i like a lil rattle just so u know i got a lil sumthin im runnin one 15 now cuz my box was toooooooo big had to make room for batts but it still hit and it rattles a lil a nice solid rattle not that nasty sound like shit rattle these trunks seal good and hold beat well so i didnt have to spend 300 on dinomat just thought i contribute what i found out to help someone maybe save a lil cash for more hydro shit :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats good info i was gonna do 3 10s across the back


----------



## RollinX151

Does anyone have any pictures of a set up like this but with 4 batteries on each side instead of 3?? Do 4 batteries fit on each side??


----------



## TexasHeat806

i dont have any pics of mine, but yes 4 fit on each side.


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Sep 7 2010, 10:29 AM~18505092
> *i dont have any pics of mine, but yes 4 fit on each side.
> *


with the batteries vertically similar to that picture?? How close can you get to the sides? I just want to make sure because If it fits I'm going to buy 2 more batteries so my setup this time can have 8 batteries instead of 6.


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 7 2010, 08:32 AM~18505112
> *with the batteries vertically similar to that picture??  How close can you get to the sides?  I just want to make sure because If it fits I'm going to buy 2 more batteries so my setup this time can have 8 batteries instead of 6.
> *


yes sir i have my batts setup the same as that pic just with 4 instead of 3. and the space is still good, i have no problem getting to the sides at all.


----------



## touchdowntodd

lots and LOTS of good info..

most info is for hoppers etc or more extreme setups tho.. 

can anyone help me out? 

i have a homie that wants to juice a 94 tc, and i wana help him.. he is a good guy, i know my way around shit and can do it with him, but never messed with a TC.. simple 4 batt 2 pump setup, 8 & 10" cylinders just front and back... lay and play... 2 batts to each pump, nothin insane, and too slow for most homies on here

we will go coil under in the rear.. 

anything i need to know? any common issues with lay/play setups or shit i need to avoid?

he also wants to run 14s, so no brake issues right?


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 7 2010, 12:29 PM~18506630
> *lots and LOTS of good info..
> 
> most info is for hoppers etc or more extreme setups tho..
> 
> can anyone help me out?
> 
> i have a homie that wants to juice a 94 tc, and i wana help him.. he is a good guy, i know my way around shit and can do it with him, but never messed with a TC.. simple 4 batt 2 pump setup, 8 & 10" cylinders just front and back... lay and play... 2 batts to each pump, nothin insane, and too slow for most homies on here
> 
> we will go coil under in the rear..
> 
> anything i need to know? any common issues with lay/play setups or shit i need to avoid?
> 
> he also wants to run 14s, so no brake issues right?
> *


you're good to go playa


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Sep 7 2010, 12:22 PM~18507052
> *you're good to go playa
> *


8s and 10s in back will be ok? 

anything with trailing arms need adjusting? 

anything else?


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Sep 7 2010, 01:12 PM~18506077
> *yes sir i have my batts setup the same as that pic just with 4 instead of 3. and the space is still good, i have no problem getting to the sides at all.
> *


Thanks man! I'll get my other 2 batteries ASAP. I just had to rethink my setup because I wanted trunk space in the middle, and was thinking since I'm going to put everything to the sides to just find out if I can add 2 more batteries.


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 7 2010, 02:29 PM~18506630
> *lots and LOTS of good info..
> 
> most info is for hoppers etc or more extreme setups tho..
> 
> can anyone help me out?
> 
> i have a homie that wants to juice a 94 tc, and i wana help him.. he is a good guy, i know my way around shit and can do it with him, but never messed with a TC.. simple 4 batt 2 pump setup, 8 & 10" cylinders just front and back... lay and play... 2 batts to each pump, nothin insane, and too slow for most homies on here
> 
> we will go coil under in the rear..
> 
> anything i need to know? any common issues with lay/play setups or shit i need to avoid?
> 
> he also wants to run 14s, so no brake issues right?
> *



I know its only lay n play with 10's in the rear, but I would do coil over. Its cleaner and if he ever wants to get bigger pistons for the rear he will be good to go. my first setup I did 10's in the rear also but did coil over, 2 pump 4 dump 3 batteries to each pump. Everything sounds good and you shouldn't run into any issues. Think about coil over :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 7 2010, 07:14 PM~18510474
> *I know its only lay n play with 10's in the rear, but I would do coil over.  Its cleaner and if he ever wants to get bigger pistons for the rear he will be good to go.  my first setup I did 10's in the rear also but did coil over, 2 pump 4 dump 3 batteries to each pump.  Everything sounds good and you shouldn't run into any issues.  Think about coil over  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2, 

just wondering, why does he want a high lockup with only 4 batteries? If he really wants 14s, do it right and do a coil over, and 6-8 batteries minimum so he can 3 wheel and have fun.


----------



## Big nene 1

I have some brand new crome front calippers.I forgot to grind them for 13s so I need to do some new ones..if you want a pic just send me your email...


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Aug 30 2010, 08:06 AM~18439266
> *Completed 2001 spindle swap with aftermarket sway bar connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What the best year to get a smaller caliper?and can use my same rotor?


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 7 2010, 07:55 PM~18510920
> *x2,
> 
> just wondering, why does he want a high lockup with only 4 batteries? If he really wants 14s, do it right and do a coil over, and 6-8 batteries minimum so he can 3 wheel and have fun.
> *



like i said, total lay and play.. daily driver + his first juiced car so we are taking it easy.. later on he can add on and do the frame etc.. only wants front/back for now

and u musta read it wrong, its 14" wheels, 8" front cylinders 10" rear


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2010, 11:44 PM~18512432
> *What the best year to get a smaller caliper?and can use my same rotor?
> *


from what i remember doing on mine i had to swap out the spindle, rotor, and brake caliper with the ones on a 91-94 model if you dont want the rim grinding the caliper.


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 8 2010, 10:05 AM~18514567
> *like i said, total lay and play.. daily driver + his first juiced car so we are taking it easy.. later on he can add on and do the frame etc..  only wants front/back for now
> 
> and u musta read it wrong, its 14" wheels, 8" front cylinders 10" rear
> *


from how you described it the first time you wont run into problems. but yea i would also say to go with coil over in the rear, but coil under is good and safe if done right.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Aug 30 2010, 07:06 AM~18439266
> *Completed 2001 spindle swap with aftermarket sway bar connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I did it first ! :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Sep 8 2010, 10:17 AM~18514663
> *from what i remember doing on mine i had to swap out the spindle, rotor, and brake caliper with the ones on a 91-94 model if you dont want the rim grinding the caliper.
> *


 :thumbsup:now i have to see who wants to buy all my crome spindle and calippers and backing plates so i can do some new ones


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 8 2010, 09:05 AM~18514567
> *like i said, total lay and play.. daily driver + his first juiced car so we are taking it easy.. later on he can add on and do the frame etc..  only wants front/back for now
> 
> and u musta read it wrong, its 14" wheels, 8" front cylinders 10" rear
> *


my bad bro yea i read it wrong.


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 8 2010, 12:05 PM~18514567
> *like i said, total lay and play.. daily driver + his first juiced car so we are taking it easy.. later on he can add on and do the frame etc..  only wants front/back for now
> 
> and u musta read it wrong, its 14" wheels, 8" front cylinders 10" rear
> *



Sounds good, but still, do coil over, do 4-8 batteries, and 2 pump 4 dump, wire the switches so you can do side to side also. i would do front back and individual corners. Trust me, front and back, you'll get bored quick, when you can throw some side to sides once in a while, you'll be good... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 6 2010, 11:40 PM~18502440
> *Does anyone have any pictures of a set up like this but with 4 batteries on each side instead of 3??  Do 4 batteries fit on each side??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA THATS CHUCKYS CAR. :biggrin: LOOKS DIFFERENT NOW.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by legend93_@Aug 4 2010, 09:07 AM~18224721
> *Selling my 95....
> 
> $3500 or trade... (786)316-8747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY HOMIE GOTS THAT CAR NOW. ITS CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

Ball joints on a '98: Uppers bolted in, lowers pressed in? Or are the uppers riveted? Easy to change? (yes, I have a ball joint press)


----------



## GENOCIDE

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 10 2010, 02:40 PM~18534349
> *Ball joints on a '98: Uppers bolted in, lowers pressed in?  Or are the uppers riveted?  Easy to change? (yes, I have a ball joint press)
> *


BOLTED IN, PRETTY SIMPLE TO CHANGE. 2 BIG ASS NUTS ON THE CONTROL ARM SIDE, 1 THROUGH BOLT ON THE SPINDLE SIDE.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Napa does offer the H.D. version for the 95-00 cars also. They are very strong and worth the cash. My old T/C had the same set for 5 years and it got the shit beat out of it often.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

:biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806

looks good bro. how low are you gonna lay in the rear that looks like a pretty big stack of coils lol


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Sep 11 2010, 07:21 AM~18540104
> *looks good bro. how low are you gonna lay in the rear that looks like a pretty big stack of coils lol
> *


thanks bro, i do that so when the cars put together i can figure out where i wanna cut my coils and lay, and i dont have to worry about rechroming them later. Also, i need to put my car on a trailer and push it in and out of the paint booth. so i need a taller stack until all that shits finished up. 

On another note, im not gonna lay at all. im gonna be on the freeway alot and having my family in the car. alot of people talk shit and say "its gay if it doesnt lay" i dont give a shit im gonna do what i want. I spent hours doing my homework on how i want my car and thats how im gonna build it, because in the end its my car.


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2010, 10:44 PM~18512432
> *What the best year to get a smaller caliper?and can use my same rotor?
> *


Any 91-94 Lincoln with ABS, the yard that pulled the parts had tags that said they came off a crown vic, but I'm not sure which years. Conversion uses spindles, rotors and calipers.

I took my wheels off and when I put them back on again (30 minutes before the cruise) one of them started grinding on the caliper bolts. Quick grinding fix but a pain


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by GENOCIDE_@Sep 10 2010, 03:35 PM~18535871
> *BOLTED IN, PRETTY SIMPLE TO CHANGE.  2 BIG ASS NUTS ON THE CONTROL ARM SIDE, 1 THROUGH BOLT ON THE SPINDLE SIDE.
> *


Lowers pressed into the lower arm...


----------



## lowlowlow

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

wish you would have posted pics in the swap topic, I knew it could be done but wasn't clear how  



> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 8 2010, 10:04 AM~18514984
> *:0  I did it first !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Sep 11 2010, 08:50 AM~18540560
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> wish you would have posted pics in the swap topic, I knew it could be done but wasn't clear how
> *


Sorry bro I didnr know there was a swap topic :happysad:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by GENOCIDE+Sep 10 2010, 05:35 PM~18535871-->
> 
> 
> 
> BOLTED IN, PRETTY SIMPLE TO CHANGE.  2 BIG ASS NUTS ON THE CONTROL ARM SIDE, 1 THROUGH BOLT ON THE SPINDLE SIDE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlowlow_@Sep 11 2010, 10:48 AM~18540554
> *Lowers pressed into the lower arm...
> *


Cool, that's what it looked like. Thanks guys.


----------



## lowlowlow

for a 92 (in a 2001), the bearings are going bad, do I replace the whole hub assembly or is there a way to replace just the bearings


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Sep 15 2010, 07:40 AM~18573184
> *for a 92 (in a 2001), the bearings are going bad, do I replace the whole hub assembly or is there a way to replace just the bearings
> *


When my bearings wet out on my 98 they sold me the complete hub with bearings.I think around $30


----------



## lowrydajohn

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 15 2010, 08:12 AM~18573782
> *When my bearings wet out on my 98 they sold me the complete hub with bearings.I think around $30
> *


 :thumbsup: very easy to change


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 6 2010, 11:40 PM~18502440
> *Does anyone have any pictures of a set up like this but with 4 batteries on each side instead of 3??  Do 4 batteries fit on each side??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I did that set up!!


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by lowrydajohn_@Sep 15 2010, 11:43 AM~18575311
> *:thumbsup: very easy to change
> *


Any special tools? Pressed in aren't they?


----------



## lowrydajohn

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Sep 15 2010, 02:54 PM~18576767
> *Any special tools?  Pressed in aren't they?
> *


no special tools needed if i remember right you have to pull the caliper off and caliper mounting bracket then slide the rotor off i think they were bolted in, only took about 20min. start to finish


----------



## TheKrush

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Sep 15 2010, 11:12 AM~18575520
> *I did that set up!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by lowrydajohn_@Sep 15 2010, 03:55 PM~18577202
> *no special tools needed if i remember right you have to pull the caliper off and caliper mounting bracket then slide the rotor off i think they were bolted in, only took about 20min. start to finish
> *


I bet that's non ABS, I noticed that when I was checking junkyards


----------



## RollinX151

ttt


----------



## legend93

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Sep 10 2010, 08:26 AM~18532433
> *MY HOMIE GOTS THAT CAR NOW. ITS CLEAN  :biggrin:
> *



I told everyone it was clean when I was selling it but, no one ever came to see it. I gave homie a great deal cuz he was the only one who showed interest.


----------



## legend93

I want to do my own instalation on my 1999 Lincol Town Car. Anybody have a how to link??


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by legend93_@Sep 29 2010, 12:47 PM~18692058
> *I want to do my own instalation on my 1999 Lincol Town Car. Anybody have a how to link??
> *


how to on what? Hydros?


----------



## benz88

question, what size cylinder hole did you guys go with in the back? mines a tight squeeze(it squeeks) so i may enlarge it when i swap my coils


----------



## hittin back bumper

Looking for a set of valve covers and a steering wheel if anyone knows of anyone....


----------



## 155/80/13

ANYONE KNOW HOW TO TAKE THE FRONT SEATS OFF ON A 98? got the four nuts off, unplugged like 5 plugs from the harness, but theres still a shit load more plugs that go way deep in the seat :dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

IF ANY OF YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO VEGAS HIT ME UP, ILL BE LOOKIN AT ALL THE LINCOLNS FOR SURE. :biggrin: 916 751 8972


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Oct 1 2010, 02:01 PM~18711394
> *IF ANY OF YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO VEGAS HIT ME UP, ILL BE LOOKIN AT ALL THE LINCOLNS FOR SURE.  :biggrin: 916 751 8972
> *


just one more week, I caint wait, its my first time over there :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Anyone useing 4 ton spring's with 5 turn's...If you have any pics of your front fully dump plz post them up..Thanks


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 1 2010, 04:46 PM~18713975
> *just one more week, I caint wait, its my first time over there :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


lock in the number bro, im lettin everybody know too.

Buy your liquor at CVS Pharmacy off the strip. 

The buffets are 25-50 bucks a person. So go to the Gold Coast Casino Next to the Rio for 10 DOLLAR ALL YOU CAN EAT BUFFET. :biggrin: 

After 11 oclock at night most casinos have a graveyard breakfast for like 4 bucks. all you can eat pancakes at the riviera for 4 bucks. 

Dont fall for the bullshit, you dont need alot of money to have a good time in vegas. 

AND FUCK THE TAXI DRIVERS. WALK IF YOU HAVE TO. Last year this taxi driver tried to tell me i was cheap because i only tipped him 5 bucks. I was drunk and kicked his quarter panel. :uh: :biggrin: Fuck those guys.


----------



## 65impalaman

lol


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 30 2010, 10:07 PM~18707191
> *ANYONE KNOW HOW TO TAKE THE FRONT SEATS OFF ON A 98? got the four nuts off, unplugged like 5 plugs from the harness, but theres still a shit load more plugs that go way deep in the seat :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## benz88

finally put my 2.5 ton half cuts in the rear. this is all laid out with 16's in the back


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 1 2010, 12:07 AM~18707191
> *ANYONE KNOW HOW TO TAKE THE FRONT SEATS OFF ON A 98? got the four nuts off, unplugged like 5 plugs from the harness, but theres still a shit load more plugs that go way deep in the seat :dunno:
> *



you only have to unplug a couple of them. When I took mine out I unpluged them all cause I diddnt know either but when I pulled the seat out I relized I only needed to unplug just two or three of them.


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Oct 2 2010, 11:49 AM~18717545
> *lock in the number bro, im lettin everybody know too.
> 
> Buy your liquor at CVS Pharmacy off the strip.
> 
> The buffets are 25-50 bucks a person. So go to the Gold Coast Casino Next to the Rio for 10 DOLLAR ALL YOU CAN EAT BUFFET.  :biggrin:
> 
> After 11 oclock at night most casinos have a graveyard breakfast for like 4 bucks. all you can eat pancakes at the riviera for 4 bucks.
> 
> Dont fall for the bullshit, you dont need alot of money to have a good time in vegas.
> 
> AND FUCK THE TAXI DRIVERS. WALK IF YOU HAVE TO. Last year this taxi driver tried to tell me i was cheap because i only tipped him 5 bucks. I was drunk and kicked his quarter panel.  :uh:  :biggrin: Fuck those guys.
> *



Damn, CVS sells liquor :0 I'll hit you up when Im at the show


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 2 2010, 07:28 PM~18720629
> *you only have to unplug a couple of them. When I took mine out I unpluged them all cause I diddnt know either but when I pulled the seat out I relized I only needed to unplug just two or three of them.
> *


  figured it out earlier today


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 2 2010, 06:30 PM~18720648
> *Damn, CVS sells liquor :0  I'll hit you up when Im at the show
> *


yep. its not a big amount but enough to do the job. i bought 2 12 packs for like 20 bucks, my lady wanted arbor mist :uh: that shits like 3 bucks. :uh:


----------



## blindsidetattoos

I have a quaestion for you guys, i did my spindle swap from a 92 to a 99 a few months ago, and im getting ready to juice my ride, but riding without my sway bars bolted up is getting old. its not bad but id feel safer having my sway bars bolted back up, from what i understand they do not mount in the same place as they used to with the 99 spindles, whats everyone doing? are you guys just riding without the sway bars?


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by blindsidetattoos_@Oct 4 2010, 10:49 PM~18736178
> *I have a quaestion for you guys, i did my spindle swap from a 92 to a 99 a few months ago, and im getting ready to juice my ride, but riding without my sway bars bolted up is getting old. its not bad but id feel safer having my sway bars bolted back up, from what i understand they do not mount in the same place as they used to with the 99 spindles, whats everyone doing? are you guys just riding without the sway bars?
> *



With juice, your going to have heavy stiff springs so you have no need for the sway bar...sway bar limits side to side movement when turning/cornering and is needed with the stock soft coils, but with stiff 2-5 ton coils, you don't need the sway bar..


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Oct 4 2010, 10:00 PM~18737762
> *With juice, your going to have heavy stiff springs so you have no need for the sway bar...sway bar limits side to side movement when turning/cornering and is needed with the stock soft coils, but with stiff 2-5 ton coils, you don't need the sway bar..
> *


your the 3rd person ive heard that from.


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by blindsidetattoos_@Oct 4 2010, 07:49 PM~18736178
> *I have a quaestion for you guys, i did my spindle swap from a 92 to a 99 a few months ago, and im getting ready to juice my ride, but riding without my sway bars bolted up is getting old. its not bad but id feel safer having my sway bars bolted back up, from what i understand they do not mount in the same place as they used to with the 99 spindles, whats everyone doing? are you guys just riding without the sway bars?
> *


I NEVER PUT SWAY BARS ON ANY OF THE CARS THAT I'VE HAD. NOT ONLY DO YOU NOT NEED THEM BUT THE LINKS ALWAYS BEND AND ITS A HASSLE WHEN YOU HAVE TO BREAK DOWN YOUR FRONT SUSPENSION, ESPECIALLY WHEN YOUR IN THE FIELD.


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Oct 5 2010, 11:26 AM~18739991
> *your the 3rd person ive heard that from.
> *



then its probably true lol :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

i kept my rear sway on for a week, its links broke from the massive lockup haha. 

Anyone know what size trailor i need to haul my pig?


----------



## blindsidetattoos

oh well thats good news! thanks for answering my question homies


----------



## caddy4yaass

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Oct 5 2010, 11:52 AM~18740168
> *I NEVER PUT SWAY BARS ON ANY OF THE CARS THAT I'VE HAD.  NOT ONLY DO YOU NOT NEED THEM BUT THE LINKS ALWAYS BEND AND ITS A HASSLE WHEN YOU HAVE TO BREAK DOWN YOUR FRONT SUSPENSION, ESPECIALLY WHEN YOUR IN THE FIELD.
> *


----------



## RollinX151

on my old 97 lincoln I had 10" cylinders in the rear and was able to keep the rear shocks even though i am not sure if it was taking away from my lay?? If I get 12" or 14" pistons would I need to get rid of the shocks?? If yes, which thats fine, would 14's hit my rear deck and would 14's lock up all the way??


----------



## BIG L.A

homie you can get shocks any size you need im gettin mine from kragen in cali they closed they are 12'' and fully open they 22'' you just gotta know what size you want open and closed and the mounts i think they were gonna cost $80 for both


----------



## BIG L.A

i think the 14s was 14closed and 26 fully open but they gotta get in the shock book and look it up its not gonna be on the computer i knoe florida dont have kragen so you gotta try autozone or pepboys i had cars with shocks and without and with shocks ride so much better


----------



## BIG BOPPER




----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Oct 8 2010, 11:47 PM~18770242
> *i think the 14s was 14closed and 26 fully open but they gotta get in the shock book and look it up its not gonna be on the computer i knoe florida dont have kragen so you gotta try autozone or pepboys i had cars with shocks and without and with shocks ride so much better
> *


My first lo lo had shocks and it was still bouncy as hell, so I'm not sure how the ride is without them, but i will find out soon because i don't think the stock shocks will lay and stretch for 12's


----------



## RollinX151

Ok, so I ran into a small problem...I was going to start building my rack and was looking to do 8 batteries, 2 banks of 4 and I wanted the batteries off to the sides but my measurements are not allowing 4 batteries? I have seen it done but what are you doing to fit the batteries...r u caving in the wheel wells or what. If you have this type of setup or have seen it let me know...please and thanks


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Oct 9 2010, 09:41 PM~18774454
> *Ok, so I ran into a small problem...I was going to start building my rack and was looking to do 8 batteries, 2 banks of 4 and I wanted the batteries off to the sides but my measurements are not allowing 4 batteries?  I have seen it done but what are you doing to fit the batteries...r u caving in the wheel wells or what. If you have this type of setup or have seen it let me know...please and thanks
> *


I have 4 and 4 on each side. I had to make a little dent on the drivers side on the wheel tub.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 10 2010, 01:22 PM~18776706
> *I have 4 and 4 on each side. I had to make a little dent on the drivers side on the wheel tub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuckin clean setup


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 10 2010, 02:58 PM~18777292
> *Fuckin clean setup
> *


thanks, its not bad for a first setup lol. im re-doing it. :0


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 10 2010, 01:22 PM~18776706
> *I have 4 and 4 on each side. I had to make a little dent on the drivers side on the wheel tub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just a small dent?? not on the passenger side??


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Oct 8 2010, 09:21 PM~18770439
> *My first lo lo had shocks and it was still bouncy as hell, so I'm not sure how the ride is without them, but i will find out soon because i don't think the stock shocks will lay and stretch for 12's
> *


no the stock one wont and if you had stock shocks on your last one it would be bouncey but if you get the ones i was talkin about it will be coo


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Oct 10 2010, 10:30 PM~18779350
> *no the stock one wont and if you had stock shocks on your last one it would be bouncey but it you get the ones i was talkin about it will be coo
> *



cool, thanks homie


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Oct 10 2010, 05:49 PM~18777987
> *just a small dent??  not on the passenger side??
> *


drivers side, the passenger wheel tub is smaller, drivers is bigger to accomedate the gas filler neck. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 10 2010, 10:37 PM~18779412
> *drivers side, the passenger wheel tub is smaller, drivers is bigger to accomedate the gas filler neck. :biggrin:
> *


true...thanks for the help...I wanted to do the battery rack with the batteries horizontal but I had measured vertically how you have it and it fit perfect. Going to start working on the rack..


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Oct 10 2010, 09:55 PM~18779503
> *true...thanks for the help...I wanted to do the battery rack with the batteries horizontal but I had measured vertically how you have it and it fit perfect.  Going to start working on the rack..
> *


I can run them either way, just the tie downs wouldnt work.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I got some new spring for the front of my ride...it's been a week or so there still stiff how long dose these take to brake it in????


One long week by WES photography, on Flickr


3 ton full stack..


----------



## juicedmonteSS

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 14 2010, 10:35 PM~18816151
> *I got some new spring for the front of my ride...it's been a week or so there still stiff how long dose these take to brake it in????
> 
> 
> One long week by WES photography, on Flickr
> 3 ton full stack..
> *


sup 305 u got pics of ur merc slammed with the full stacks, i jus got this linc and im tryin to fig out wat spricks to go with,,,u like the 3 tons? hows the ride


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

ok ive got a 92tc. im planning on swapping over to 90 style a-arms so i wont hve to deal with the tube style ones or ball joint extenders. can i keep my spindels or do i have to swap out ecerything. also from what i understand 13's should fit no problem on my car. correct?


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 17 2010, 10:52 PM~18838108
> *ok ive got a 92tc. im planning on swapping over to 90 style a-arms so i wont hve to deal with the tube style ones or ball joint extenders. can i keep my spindels or do i have to swap out ecerything. also from what i understand 13's should fit no problem on my car. correct?
> *



I took my spindles for my 2000 off a 92 to run 13's


----------



## droppen98

how do you get the air susspension light on the dash to go out on a 01? i had a kit that says remove the two plugs in the glove box and cut the wire on the grey plug on pin 11 but there is no wire on the grey or black in the spot for pin 11?


----------



## shystie69

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 17 2010, 09:52 PM~18838108
> *ok ive got a 92tc. im planning on swapping over to 90 style a-arms so i wont hve to deal with the tube style ones or ball joint extenders. can i keep my spindels or do i have to swap out ecerything. also from what i understand 13's should fit no problem on my car. correct?
> *


I SWAPT MY TOP A ARMS ON MY 93 FROM A 90 I HAD TO GRIND DOWN JUST UNDER WERE THE BALL JOINT BOLT GOES BUT IF ITS EASIER FOR U JUST SWAP THE SPINDLES AND TOP A ARMS


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Oct 17 2010, 11:48 PM~18837335
> *sup 305 u got pics of ur merc slammed with the full stacks, i jus got this linc and im tryin to fig out wat spricks to go with,,,u like the 3 tons? hows the ride
> *


Whats good homie...I like them a lot it still ride stiff...This fully drop


----------



## Mr lowrider305

One long week...DRIVEING "BAD LUCK" BACK HOME AFTER 1 WEEK PRICELESS by WES photography, on Flickr


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 18 2010, 07:24 PM~18844030
> *Whats good homie...I like them a lot it still ride stiff...This fully drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo watson how does it look locked up with the full stack? Are you going to cut them down?


----------



## streetshow

OK SO I GOT ME AN 03 A FEW WEEKS BACK AND IM NOW READY TO START THE BUILD BUT I BEEN HEARING DIFFERENT STORIES ABOUT THE FRAME SWAP I WAS THINKING OF GOING WITH A 90S MODEL FRAME BUT SOME PEOPLE SAID IT WONT FIT ATHERS SAID IT WOULD ANY ONE HAS ANY INFO I WOULD APPRECIATE IT . IM JUST TRYING TO DO MY HOMEWORK BEFORE I START BUYING PARTS OR TAKING IT APART




























THERE SHE IS BLACK ON BLACK :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Oct 18 2010, 10:30 PM~18846026
> *yo watson how does it look locked up with the full stack?  Are you going to cut them down?
> *


LOL it only move 1" so ya Ill be geting them cut down


----------



## juicedmonteSS

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 18 2010, 04:24 PM~18844030
> *Whats good homie...I like them a lot it still ride stiff...This fully drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she looks like she wants to hop :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Oct 19 2010, 01:10 AM~18847859
> *she looks like she wants to hop  :biggrin:
> *


Damn Watson, he's trying you....lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Oct 19 2010, 01:10 AM~18847859
> *she looks like she wants to hop  :biggrin:
> *


soon...got a few more things to do FIRST


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Oct 19 2010, 08:28 AM~18849217
> *Damn Watson, he's trying you....lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## natisfynest

Anyone remove their sway bar on the front? Or does anyone think there will be any issues


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Oct 19 2010, 06:14 PM~18853196
> *Anyone remove their sway bar on the front? Or does anyone think there will be any issues
> *


*sigh* I've seen this question 8 millions times lol. If you have juice and heavy springs up front (not stock, 1.5 tons and up) take the sway bar off. Sway bar limits side to side swinging when you have soft springs but with heavy springs you don't need it...


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Oct 19 2010, 03:14 PM~18853196
> *Anyone remove their sway bar on the front? Or does anyone think there will be any issues
> *


i never removed the 1 from my linc nevr had a problem


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 18 2010, 07:40 PM~18846130
> *OK SO I GOT ME AN 03 A FEW WEEKS BACK AND IM NOW READY TO START THE BUILD BUT I BEEN HEARING DIFFERENT STORIES ABOUT THE FRAME SWAP I WAS THINKING OF GOING WITH A 90S MODEL FRAME BUT SOME PEOPLE SAID IT WONT FIT ATHERS SAID IT WOULD ANY ONE HAS ANY INFO I WOULD APPRECIATE IT . IM JUST TRYING TO DO MY HOMEWORK BEFORE I START BUYING PARTS OR TAKING IT APART
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE SHE IS BLACK ON BLACK  :biggrin:
> *


heard you gotta swap to a 98 frame cuz yours not steel


----------



## shystie69

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Oct 19 2010, 03:14 PM~18853196
> *Anyone remove their sway bar on the front? Or does anyone think there will be any issues
> *


i removed mine also havent had a problem


----------



## thephatlander

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 19 2010, 06:40 PM~18855767
> *i never  removed the 1 from my linc nevr had a problem
> *



x10


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Oct 20 2010, 12:36 AM~18858317
> *heard you gotta swap to a 98 frame cuz yours not steel
> *


but only a 98 would fit how but a 95---97


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Oct 18 2010, 12:23 PM~18841623
> *how do you get the air susspension light on the dash to go out on a 01? i had a kit that says remove the two plugs in the glove box and cut the wire on the grey plug on pin 11 but there is no wire on the grey or black in the spot for pin 11?
> *



any one?????????


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by shystie69_@Oct 18 2010, 02:39 PM~18841719
> *I SWAPT MY TOP A ARMS ON MY 93 FROM A 90 I HAD TO GRIND DOWN JUST UNDER WERE THE BALL JOINT BOLT GOES BUT IF ITS EASIER FOR U JUST SWAP THE SPINDLES AND TOP A ARMS
> *


ok cool thanks..... the arms are coming with the car ill have to find the spindels from the junk yard


----------



## shystie69

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 21 2010, 09:30 PM~18876270
> *ok cool thanks..... the arms are coming with the car ill have to find the spindels from the junk yard
> *


  i struggled trying to find what top a arms i have to use so glad to help


----------



## 97TownCar

Does any anyone know how to take the headliner off I took everything off but the headliner won't come down


----------



## RollinX151

I want to be bale to fit 13's on my lincoln and i want to keep my tubular a arms because i have the extenders. What would I have to change?? The rotors, calipers and lower arms or no??


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Oct 25 2010, 09:38 PM~18906485
> *I want to be bale to fit 13's on my lincoln and i want to keep my tubular a arms because i have the extenders.  What would I have to change??  The rotors, calipers and lower arms or no??
> *


rotor spindal calipers pads and thats it but i only recomend get the spindal from the junk yard the rest id get new i just did mine this weekend


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Oct 25 2010, 10:46 PM~18907288
> *rotor spindal calipers pads and thats it but i only recomend get the spindal from the junk yard the rest id get new i just did mine this weekend
> *


from what year? 90-94? the lower and upper balljoints match up to the older spindles right?


----------



## RollinX151

found this:









So I need everything shown except for the brake line and brake hose??


----------



## LBC00

i got a 91 towncar, and my od just went out, it still works up to 40-45, but after that it wont shift again, any ideas? someone said maybe the valve body needs cleaned?


----------



## droppen98

has anyone tried to drill and tap the balljiont to put a grease fitting on it?


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by LBC00_@Oct 26 2010, 01:06 PM~18911936
> *i got a 91 towncar, and my od just went out, it still works up to 40-45, but after that it wont shift again, any ideas? someone said maybe the valve body  needs cleaned?
> *



change the fluid and add a bottle of Lucas treatment :dunno: has worked for me in the past...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Oct 29 2010, 12:58 PM~18940350
> *has anyone tried to drill and tap the balljiont to put a grease fitting on it?
> *


Are you talking about the upper? If so I know my after market ones had one.


----------



## lor1der

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 21 2010, 11:30 PM~18876270
> *ok cool thanks..... the arms are coming with the car ill have to find the spindels from the junk yard
> *


i got a set of spindles from a 90 for sale. non abs style $50 plus shipping and handling. i would get everything else new like calipers rooters and brake pads

hit me up if interested


----------



## shystie69

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Oct 29 2010, 01:52 PM~18941484
> *i got a set of spindles from a 90 for sale. non abs style $50 plus shipping and handling. i would get everything else new like calipers rooters and brake pads
> 
> hit me up if interested
> *


----------



## aguilera620

i got 99 lincoln. and i just drove it this morning and it wont shift into 3rd. my overdrive light isnt on so i dont think the trannys out. what could be my problem? i added tranny fluid already.


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Oct 30 2010, 01:09 PM~18947455
> *i got 99 lincoln. and i just drove it this morning and it wont shift into 3rd. my overdrive light isnt on so i dont think the trannys out. what could be my problem? i added tranny fluid already.
> *


i drove mine for about 1 hr at 104 or what ever it maxes out at and my o/d light started flashing it didnt change the shifting pattern or any thing and it has never happened again luckaly


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 21 2010, 05:41 AM~18868704
> *but only a 98 would fit how but a 95---97
> *


dont think 95-97 would fit i only heard you had to use the 98 my guess is its the same body style i wouldnt use a 95-97


----------



## G-TIMES 559

SUP HOMIES IS THERE A WAY TO RAISE UP THE HEIGHT OF MY STOCK 95' TOWNCAR WITHOUT CUTTING IT OUT? I WANT TO PICK IT UP ABOUT 6 INCHES OR SO IN THE FRONT & ABOUT 4 INCHES IN THE BACK..DONT KNOW IF THIS HAS BEEN ASKED ALREADY & DID'NT WANA GO THRU 75 PAGES 2 LOOK :biggrin: 

HERE IS MY T/C


----------



## CrazyCutlas

to answer about the ball joint... i used late 80's ltd upper arms extended them and used that ball joint with the stock tc spindle my tc is a 93


----------



## CrazyCutlas

i also ripped all he factory shit out and rebuilt all back similar to gbody mounting ....


----------



## CrazyCutlas

here it is right after we got it back togather...


----------



## 816rider

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Nov 1 2010, 03:34 PM~18960483
> *SUP HOMIES IS THERE A WAY TO RAISE UP THE HEIGHT OF MY STOCK 95' TOWNCAR WITHOUT CUTTING IT OUT? I WANT TO PICK IT UP ABOUT 6 INCHES OR SO IN THE FRONT & ABOUT 4 INCHES IN THE BACK..DONT KNOW IF THIS HAS BEEN ASKED ALREADY & DID'NT WANA GO THRU 75 PAGES 2 LOOK :biggrin:
> 
> HERE IS MY T/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i put sping spacers in mine befor i cut it because i was always smackin the crossmember on dips and bumps when i put the spacers in it stoped


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Nov 2 2010, 09:47 AM~18967360
> *i put sping spacers in mine befor i cut it because i was always smackin the crossmember on dips and bumps when i put the spacers in it stoped
> *


were did u get them?? what do they look like?? just for the front or rear also?


----------



## BIG L.A

you can get them at any parts store 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## G-TIMES 559

HOW MUCH DO THEY LIFT THE CAR UP THO HOMIE?? IF I USE 2 SETS WILL IT LIFT TWICE AS HIGH? :biggrin:


----------



## aguilera620

what should i use to drop my car lower than stock. on a 99 lincoln? just the front


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Nov 4 2010, 07:18 PM~18986853
> *what should i use to drop my car lower than stock. on a 99 lincoln? just the front
> *


cut the springs a turn at a time till you get the height you want...


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Oct 29 2010, 01:52 PM~18941484
> *i got a set of spindles from a 90 for sale. non abs style $50 plus shipping and handling. i would get everything else new like calipers rooters and brake pads
> 
> hit me up if interested
> *


will they work on my 99?


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Nov 1 2010, 04:18 PM~18961145
> *to answer about the ball joint... i used late 80's ltd upper arms extended them and used that ball joint with the stock tc spindle my tc is a 93
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## aguilera620

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 5 2010, 06:41 AM~18992647
> *cut the springs a turn at a time till you get the height you want...
> *


my car is all stock tho no switches. should I still cut the coils? their the soft stock coils


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Nov 6 2010, 02:10 AM~18999215
> *my car is all stock tho no switches. should I still cut the coils? their the soft stock coils
> *



you can, but be real careful and cut like a turn or half a turn at a time. they are soft so just a slight cut will make a big difference.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by legend93_@Sep 29 2010, 11:25 AM~18691482
> *I told everyone it was clean when I was selling it but, no one ever came to see it. I gave homie a great deal cuz he was the only one who showed interest.
> *


HELL YEAH U GAVE HIME A GREAT DEAL. :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1

need some help!after 7 months of bullshitin i finely got my frame back fully wrap.now heres my question,they put a c channel in the back for my bridge and now they telling me that the bridge is too high that i need to do it 2inches lower and flip the flat part down cuz its goin to hit on the top of the body..they told me i can leave it the way it si but i have to cut out the body so it wont hit..any body out there with a bridge shoot me some imfo....thanks


----------



## shystie69

anybody with 95-97 lincoln headlights and corner lights let me know im on the hunt


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 9 2010, 12:21 AM~19022486
> *need some help!after 7 months of bullshitin i finely got my frame back fully wrap.now heres my question,they put a c channel in the back for my bridge and now they telling me that the bridge is too high that i need to do it 2inches lower and flip the flat part down cuz its goin to hit on the top of the body..they told me i can leave it the way it si but i have to cut out the body so it wont hit..any body out there with a bridge shoot me some imfo....thanks
> *


with out pic its hard to tell but i have seen people put bridges up to high before if you dont want to cut the floor in the trunk you can try bigger body bushings to raise the body from the frame


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Nov 4 2010, 04:18 PM~18986853
> *what should i use to drop my car lower than stock. on a 99 lincoln? just the front
> *


Does it have 13s? Shit, I scraped all the time without being cut


----------



## LBC00

will a 91 digital dash, fit in a 91 analog with no major mods?


----------



## LiL Steven$YG

Got a question..not sure if this has already been posted. But im tryin to do a 92' to 97' front clip swap..whats the best way to go about that. The trim is different on the front amd rear bumpers, and the doors. basically, do i have to switch out the grill, lights, side lamps, fenders, bumper? or can i just swap the grill lights, and bumpers and door trim? whats the best way to go about this, and make everything fit and look proper? Thanx for the help homies.


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by shystie69_@Nov 9 2010, 02:29 PM~19026270
> *anybody with 95-97 lincoln headlights and corner lights let me know im on the hunt
> *


i got 2 sets of clean corner lence,just sold the headlights...askin $50 for both corner lights


----------



## LBC00

> _Originally posted by LBC00_@Nov 14 2010, 10:09 AM~19064243
> *will a 91 digital dash, fit in a 91 analog with no major mods?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Big nene 1

if we did drop mounts on the top and drop mounts on the bottom both 3inches...can i still use my original trailing arms for bottom and top?never did them on a lincoln,....


----------



## aguilera620

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 9 2010, 03:30 PM~19027250
> *Does it have 13s?  Shit, I scraped all the time without being cut
> *


naw. everything is stock. its still has the stock16's. aren't there any drop kits for these cars?


----------



## ALPAq

Have somebody pics from frame wrapping with body on frame (I mean Lincoln TC frame)?
Thx


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Got a 99 Towncar where is the best place to get a 4 link kit for it?


----------



## MalibuLou

fully wrapped (96 lincoln frame) powder coated candy blue so.cal $1200 obo 909-438-8175


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 19 2010, 05:39 AM~19108768
> *Got a 99 Towncar where is the best place to get a 4 link kit for it?
> *


BMH for adjustable trailing arms. They work great.


----------



## RollinX151

Took out my stock shocks and gained 4 inches!! The car rides alot smoother down the roads believe it or not but it does not take bumps, train tracks or pot holes very nicely at all like with the shocks. I need a set of shocks that can extend real high and drop down low.











I though I'd post this too. Kinda funny, I get customers at work complaining that they say that the IS250 is so low, that they can barely drive it???? LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper38

dose enyone know were to get the plastic piece on the bottom of the bumper back bumper? i tried junkyards but there all torn up..


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 22 2010, 12:33 AM~19128884
> *dose enyone know were to get the plastic piece on the bottom of the bumper back bumper? i tried junkyards but there all torn up..
> 
> 
> *


oh yeah!! using my pictures and modifying it?? I'm going to SUE YOU!! lol J/k man...first thing i would have said is junkyard, ummmm see if anyone on layitlow is parting out any lincolns... :biggrin:


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural

looking for a tranny for a 91 lincoln if anyone in L.A. has one


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 21 2010, 11:36 PM~19128908
> *oh yeah!!  using my pictures and modifying it??  I'm going to SUE YOU!!  lol  J/k man...first thing i would have said is junkyard, ummmm see if anyone on layitlow is parting out any lincolns... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: .....had to that was the only pic i saw that was showing that piece i dint wanna go threw all the pages looking for one :tongue: ..i guess some1 is ganna be mad wen they wake up and they see there bumper is missing :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Nov 21 2010, 06:55 PM~19126499
> *BMH for adjustable trailing arms. They work great.
> *


98-03 have watts links (the sissor arms in the middle of the axle) they aren't setup like the older towncars. So...I need a 4-link kit.


----------



## DANNY 805

Does anyone know if its possible or how to take off the passenger airbag piece for a 99 TC?... ( I'm trying to take it off to do a mural ) Any help its appreciated


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Nov 22 2010, 10:40 AM~19131513
> *Does anyone know if its possible or how to take off the passenger airbag piece for a 99 TC?... ( I'm trying to take it off to do a mural ) Any help its appreciated
> *


i took it of on my lincoln b4 its a 92 so im not sure if its the same but if u remove the plastic piece inside the glove box there should be some screws under neath that u remove and on the left side of the bag..i'll try and take pics


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Nov 21 2010, 10:23 AM~19123961
> *fully wrapped (96 lincoln frame) powder coated candy blue so.cal $1200 obo 909-438-8175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I TEXT YOU ON THIS HOMIE , WASSUP ???


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 21 2010, 09:33 PM~19128884
> *dose enyone know were to get the plastic piece on the bottom of the bumper back bumper? i tried junkyards but there all torn up..
> 
> 
> *


take yours off and smooth out the cuts and bruises on the plastic. then fill it in with a little bondo or plastic filler. sand it down primer and paint it the same color as your bumper. when my cars painted ill post pics of it.


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Nov 23 2010, 10:06 AM~19141342
> *take yours off and smooth out the cuts and bruises on the plastic. then fill it in with a little bondo or plastic filler. sand it down primer and paint it the same color as your bumper. when my cars painted ill post pics of it.
> *


i was thinking about making some out of fiberglass and using my old ones as a mold


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 22 2010, 05:54 AM~19130921
> *98-03 have watts links (the sissor arms in the middle of the axle) they aren't setup like the older towncars. So...I need a 4-link kit.
> *


ah yes i remember, my bad.


----------



## MalibuLou

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 23 2010, 06:02 AM~19141110
> *I TEXT YOU ON THIS HOMIE , WASSUP ???
> *



I DIDN T GET IT


----------



## CE 707

I got a ? i got 97 town car thats been giving me problems my car wont stay on and the battery light is on but I went and got a new battery and went and got a newly refub alternator from autozone and its still giving me problems can anybody help me out 

--------------------


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 22 2010, 06:54 AM~19130921
> *98-03 have watts links (the sissor arms in the middle of the axle) they aren't setup like the older towncars. So...I need a 4-link kit.
> *



id do a 3 link kit or 4 link from suicide doors. a bud did one on his 00 crown vic and it worked out real well


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 27 2010, 07:55 PM~19177505
> *I got a ? i got 97 town car thats been giving me problems my car wont stay on and the battery light is on but I went and got a new battery and went and got a newly refub alternator from autozone and its still giving me problems can anybody help me out
> 
> --------------------
> *


what do u mean it wont stay on? take the car to advance auto parts and get it tested


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 27 2010, 07:57 PM~19177881
> *what do u mean it wont stay on? take the car to advance auto parts and get it tested
> *


a road side guys came by my spot to test it the other day and he said that the alternator was bad but I had just put it in like a half hour before he got there


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 27 2010, 08:27 PM~19178059
> *a road side guys came by my spot to test it the other day and he said that the alternator was bad but I had just put it in like a half hour before he got there
> *


Thats autozone for you... On my daily I bought a alternator from there and it was a bad one.. :angry:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 27 2010, 09:27 PM~19178059
> *a road side guys came by my spot to test it the other day and he said that the alternator was bad but I had just put it in like a half hour before he got there
> *


alternators at autozone are not new there rebuilt ..the only way to get a brand new one is at the dealer or a shop that can get them new


----------



## Prohopper64

WHATS UP LINCOLN LOVERS IK GOT A PROBLEM I HOPE YOU BATOS CAN HELP OUT I GOT 2001 TOWN CAR AND MY PROBLEM IS WHEN I LOCK UP MY CAR IN THE FRONT MY CYLINDER PUCHES THE DEEP CUP OUT AND I DROP IT THE COIL GETS STUCK ON THE FRAME WHAT CAN I DO TO REPAIR THIS PROBLEM :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 28 2010, 12:54 AM~19180304
> *Thats autozone for you... On my daily I bought a alternator from there and it was a bad one.. :angry:
> *


another guy told me the same thing last night


----------



## keola808

*anybody know the napa part number for the spoons for a lincoln?*


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by Prohopper64_@Nov 28 2010, 02:49 PM~19183349
> *WHATS UP LINCOLN LOVERS IK GOT A PROBLEM I HOPE YOU BATOS CAN HELP OUT I GOT 2001 TOWN CAR AND MY PROBLEM IS WHEN I LOCK UP MY CAR IN THE FRONT MY CYLINDER PUCHES THE DEEP CUP OUT AND I DROP IT THE COIL GETS STUCK ON THE FRAME WHAT CAN I DO TO REPAIR THIS PROBLEM  :dunno:  :banghead:
> *



Did you cut the whole for your front cylinders straight???


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Nov 27 2010, 08:55 PM~19177505-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got a ? i got 97 town car thats been giving me problems my car wont stay on and the battery light is on but I went and got a new battery and went and got a newly refub alternator from autozone and its still giving me problems can anybody help me out
> 
> --------------------
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CE [email protected] 27 2010, 10:27 PM~19178059
> *a road side guys came by my spot to test it the other day and he said that the alternator was bad but I had just put it in like a half hour before he got there
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Nov 28 2010, 08:23 PM~19184220
> *another guy told me the same thing last night
> *


dont forget to check your battery cables on both ends.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*I NEED SOME HELP....*
Whats a good spring to get for the rear of my ride for a smooth ride....


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 29 2010, 08:25 PM~19193094
> *I NEED SOME HELP....
> Whats a good spring to get for the rear of my ride for a smooth ride....
> *


i use 2 ton but it just depends on how smooth YOU want it to be


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Nov 23 2010, 11:06 AM~19141342
> *take yours off and smooth out the cuts and bruises on the plastic. then fill it in with a little bondo or plastic filler. sand it down primer and paint it the same color as your bumper. when my cars painted ill post pics of it.
> *



I don't like those trims the same color as the bumper because then it looks like a i Have a body kit...lol :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 29 2010, 09:58 PM~19193436
> *i use 2 ton but it just depends on how smooth YOU want it to be
> *



How do the 2 tons ride??


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 29 2010, 09:02 PM~19193497
> *How do the 2 tons ride??
> *


it feels like if i got stock airbags compared to when i had 3/12 tons :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151

what springs do you think this guy is using in the rear?? Judging by the delay in the rear when he hits it up, they must be REALLY soft...


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 29 2010, 10:09 PM~19193584
> *it feels like if i got stock airbags compared to when i had 3/12 tons :biggrin:
> *


damn because i have 3 1/2 tons now...so 2 tons would make that much of a difference? Are they still pretty hard though or is there a delay when you hit the rear switch up because it compresses first??


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 29 2010, 09:19 PM~19193752
> *what springs do you think this guy is using in the rear??  Judging by the delay in the rear when he hits it up, they must be REALLY soft...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks like he gots stock springs...because thats how i used to have mine when i first hooked it up


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 29 2010, 09:21 PM~19193782
> *damn because i have 3 1/2 tons now...so 2 tons would make that much of a difference?  Are they still pretty hard though or is there a delay when you hit the rear switch up because it compresses first??
> *


a little delay but i bearly notice it...are u running shocks in ur car?


----------



## aguilera620

would this be a good idea on lowering the front of my 99? Anybody know how they mount?
http://www.jcwhitney.com/lowering-kits/lin...d1414j1s21.jcwx


----------



## caranto

Anyone got a part# or a place where I can get a chrome differental cover ,I have ordered 2 and bot rub the ring gear......


----------



## S10lifted

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 30 2010, 02:26 PM~19201180
> *Anyone got a part# or a place where I can get a chrome differental cover ,I have ordered 2 and bot rub the ring gear......
> *


Would you gain enough clearance if you doubled up on the gasket?


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Nov 30 2010, 02:30 PM~19201593
> *Would you gain enough clearance if you doubled up on the gasket?
> *


I'ts about an 1/8" off.......so I doubt it,I'm guessing it has a big ass highway gear, i have used the standard 8.8 ford chrome covers before but all that I have trid rub the ring gear.


----------



## S10lifted

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 30 2010, 03:58 PM~19201833
> *I'ts about an 1/8" off.......so I doubt it,I'm guessing it has a big ass highway gear, i have used the standard 8.8 ford chrome covers before but all that I have trid rub the ring gear.
> *


Sorry I can't help you with a part # but you could always try cutting a gasket/spacer out of aluminum if no luck finding a cover with enough clearance :dunno:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 29 2010, 10:57 PM~19194304
> *a little delay but i bearly notice it...are u running shocks in ur car?
> *



No shocks...i took them off because I was loosing 4 inches of lift...I need shocks that can extend far out with 12" cylinders and that can compress real low...I might go with 2 tons in the rear because my 3 1/2 tons are killing me on the road...well not me, my car lol...my cd player busted a few days ago with the stiffness of the rear. I only have 2 turns because I wanted it to sit real low...


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 1 2010, 10:28 AM~19208592
> *No shocks...i took them off because I was loosing 4 inches of lift...I need shocks that can extend far out with 12" cylinders and that can compress real low...I might go with 2 tons in the rear because my 3 1/2 tons are killing me on the road...well not me, my car lol...my cd player busted a few days ago with the stiffness of the rear.  I only have 2 turns because I wanted it to sit real low...
> *


do u have ur back sway? i cant decide whether to keep it or take it off


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 29 2010, 02:18 PM~19190359
> *anybody know the napa part number for the spoons for a lincoln?
> *


i was told to use the 84 chevy dualy balljoint...i bought the heavyduty ones


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 29 2010, 06:25 PM~19193094
> *I NEED SOME HELP....
> Whats a good spring to get for the rear of my ride for a smooth ride....
> *


2 3/4 from cce is what i got in back. white kool aids up front. go with a 2 ton man.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 29 2010, 07:00 PM~19193470
> *I don't like those trims the same color as the bumper because then it looks like a i Have a body kit...lol  :biggrin:
> *


damn i didnt think about that shit :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Dec 1 2010, 05:56 PM~19212041
> *2 3/4 from cce is what i got in back. white kool aids up front. go with a 2 ton man.
> *



i got 3.5 mbc in the back of mine and it ride's nice and smooth


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 1 2010, 03:53 PM~19210448
> *do u have ur back sway? i cant decide whether to keep it or take it off
> *



I always take off my sway bar....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by casper38+Nov 29 2010, 09:58 PM~19193436-->
> 
> 
> 
> i use 2 ton but it just depends on how smooth YOU want it to be
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWTIME_916_@Dec 1 2010, 06:56 PM~19212041
> *2 3/4 from cce is what i got in back. white kool aids up front. go with a 2 ton man.
> *


Thanks guys...Here's what I have in the rear now...3 tons reds before I had some yellow springs 2 ton 4 turns i think them badass were smooth


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 1 2010, 09:24 PM~19213281
> *i got 3.5 mbc in the back of mine and it ride's nice and smooth
> *


----------



## gzking

I have a 92 TC any advise on replacing the drivers front window motor ?


----------



## aguilera620

quote=aguilera620,Nov 29 2010, 10:47 PM~19196817]would this be a good idea on lowering the front of my 99? Anybody know how they mount?
http://www.jcwhitney.com/lowering-kits/lin...d1414j1s21.jcwx
[/quote]
anybody?


----------



## 816rider

> quote=aguilera620,Nov 29 2010, 10:47 PM~19196817]would this be a good idea on lowering the front of my 99? Anybody know how they mount?
> http://www.jcwhitney.com/lowering-kits/lin...d1414j1s21.jcwx


anybody?








[/quote]
this is a joke right? :happysad:


----------



## Big nene 1

> anybody?


this is a joke right? :happysad:
[/quote]
them car usualy are very low already.....


----------



## BIG BOPPER

> quote=aguilera620,Nov 29 2010, 10:47 PM~19196817]would this be a good idea on lowering the front of my 99? Anybody know how they mount?
> http://www.jcwhitney.com/lowering-kits/lin...d1414j1s21.jcwx


anybody?








[/quote]
:thumbsdown: i wouldnt trust those things just my opinion


----------



## 816rider

this is childish...


----------



## 155/80/13

anyone know where i can get the lincoln emblem that goes in the middle of the chrome trunk piece on a 98?


----------



## El Frijolito

I HAVE A 98 TOWN CAR I WAS LOOKING TOO GET THE EXTENSION FOR THE WISH BONE FOR THE TOP A ARM BUT A FRIEND HAS THE SAME CAR BUT HAS THE OLDER VERSION A ARM DOES ANY ONE NOW WHAT YEAR AND WHAT CAR WILL FIT


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 29 2010, 05:59 PM~19192421
> *dont forget to check your battery cables on both ends.
> *


I didn all of the above and Its still not work


----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 3 2010, 03:00 AM~19226054
> *anyone know where i can get the lincoln emblem that goes in the middle of the chrome trunk piece on a 98?
> *


Dealership


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Dec 1 2010, 06:57 PM~19212049
> *damn i didnt think about that shit :biggrin:
> *



Some people like it, but look for a towncar that has it...you'll see what I mean


----------



## casper38

TTT


----------



## BIG L.A

Looking for some batts in the sacramento area need a good price my girl not getin a christmas present cus im gettin batts


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Dec 6 2010, 11:14 PM~19258595
> *Looking for some batts in the sacramento area need a good price my girl not getin a christmas present cus im gettin batts
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG L.A

Im serious as hell too :biggrin: she gettin assed out


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Dec 6 2010, 11:23 PM~19258701
> *Im serious as hell too  :biggrin: she gettin assed out
> *


i guess mine aint either cuz im trying to get me a bladder pump :cheesy:


----------



## Big nene 1

just put some 94 mirrors on my 97...i got the driver side to work but i cant get the pass. side to work.i only got it to do is right and left or right....help!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 4 2009, 10:06 PM~13186087
> *BCKBMPR84's lincoln with GM spindle swap.
> 
> "95 complete with GM arms, spindles, brakes, and GM unbreakeable ball joints with a full stack of 4 1/2's"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lowers are the lincoln stocks, the GM's mount but they are like 2 inches shorter and were they bolt up are a lot narrower. the arms were resleeved it to fit napa lower ball joints and as for the uppers, they are extended 1 3/4 for that nice look, full stack of 4 1/2 from pro hopper, 2 dounts and 1/4" reinforcement plate on the pockets. the spindle was machined a bit for the tie rods"
> *


whats it cost to do the swap from the tube arms ??


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 9 2010, 12:57 AM~19279944
> *whats it cost to do the swap from the tube arms ??
> *


They are not tubular they are cast steel and they can be extended and H.D. Napa ball joints are available for them also. Done right they will hold up just fine.


----------



## RF LINCOLN

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 4 2009, 10:06 PM~13186087
> *BCKBMPR84's lincoln with GM spindle swap.
> 
> "95 complete with GM arms, spindles, brakes, and GM unbreakeable ball joints with a full stack of 4 1/2's"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lowers are the lincoln stocks, the GM's mount but they are like 2 inches shorter and were they bolt up are a lot narrower. the arms were resleeved it to fit napa lower ball joints and as for the uppers, they are extended 1 3/4 for that nice look, full stack of 4 1/2 from pro hopper, 2 dounts and 1/4" reinforcement plate on the pockets. the spindle was machined a bit for the tie rods"
> *


So The GM Uppers Will Bolt Right Up To The Stock 95-97 Lincoln Frame Without Any Mods Other Then Removing The Bar From The GM Arms?? What Other Arms Will Fit?? Like Earlier Lincolns 90-91 92-94...








:uh: Because The Guy That Built This Car Extended The Ball Joint Not The Arm


----------



## shystie69

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572697
for sale cheap as hell


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 9 2010, 11:05 AM~19283299
> *So The GM Uppers Will Bolt Right Up To The Stock 95-97 Lincoln Frame Without Any Mods Other Then Removing The Bar From The GM Arms?? What Other Arms Will Fit?? Like Earlier Lincolns 90-91 92-94...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: Because The Guy That Built This Car Extended The Ball Joint Not The Arm
> *



GOT PIX ????


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 9 2010, 02:05 PM~19283299
> *So The GM Uppers Will Bolt Right Up To The Stock 95-97 Lincoln Frame Without Any Mods Other Then Removing The Bar From The GM Arms?? What Other Arms Will Fit?? Like Earlier Lincolns 90-91 92-94...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: Because The Guy That Built This Car Extended The Ball Joint Not The Arm
> *


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

Do you need to put a bridge across the back...like the g-body?...does it really need it?.....


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Dec 9 2010, 10:55 PM~19288359
> *Do you need to put a bridge arcoss the back...like the g-body?...does it really need it?.....
> *


it will make the back stronger and its the only way to add chains...u dont have to but its best if u do :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

anyone got pics of a battery rack built in the spare tire well... im thinking of putting 4 batts in it since this car is only a cruiser for now


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

SPARE TIRE WELL ??? MINE CAME WITH THE SPARE TIRE UP ON THE DECK RIGHT UNDER THE SPEAKERS ...


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 14 2010, 05:50 AM~19321942
> *SPARE TIRE WELL ??? MINE CAME WITH THE SPARE TIRE UP ON THE DECK RIGHT UNDER THE SPEAKERS ...
> *


ok well i just figured thats what it was. im talking about the drop down tub in the trunk. if that makes since...im going to messure it out today and see what i can do with it


----------



## casper38

TTT


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I NEED SOME BALL JOINT EXTENDERS , ANYONE GOT SOME FOR SALE ???


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Dec 14 2010, 02:40 AM~19321265
> *anyone got pics of a battery rack built in the spare tire well... im thinking of putting 4 batts in it since this car is only a cruiser for now
> *



I 've seen it, but to be honest if your doing 4 batteries, do 2 batteries off to each side of the trunk and each pump next too it...you will have a ton of trunk space!! 


















I did 8 batteries 4 to each side and I have quite a bit of space too..


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET THE CHROME FOR THE SIDE TRIM AND BUMPERS ? MINE IS ALL FUCKED UP NEED TO CHANGE IT OUT ANYONE KNOW HOW TO TAKE IT OUT AND REPLACE IT ?


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 14 2010, 10:29 PM~19329624
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET THE CHROME FOR THE SIDE TRIM AND BUMPERS ? MINE IS ALL FUCKED UP NEED TO CHANGE IT OUT ANYONE KNOW HOW TO TAKE IT OUT AND REPLACE IT ?
> *


Most people go to autozone. Its a rip off there. 

Get it from this limousine company in New jersey i believe..

They even sell the panels. BRAND NEWWWW NUCCCA.

http://www.mtgparts.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?S...y_Code=90LTMBSM

Another reason i dont like autozones trim, is that you have to buy 3 or 4 rolls. When you buy from a limo company, it comes in ONE roll. So when you go to put it on, your not scared, weather or not its gonna make it to the end of the panel. 

like 90-100 bucks for the whole car and have left over.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

Also, read the first page on here. I put up how to do it and other limo companies that sell it.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 14 2010, 07:08 PM~19327573
> *I NEED SOME BALL JOINT EXTENDERS , ANYONE GOT SOME FOR SALE ???
> *


i got some with chrome stock a arms...pm me a price


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 15 2010, 02:55 PM~19334012
> *i got some with chrome stock a arms...pm me a price
> *


pix? :cheesy:


----------



## LBC00

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=572422&st=40


----------



## casper38

ttt


----------



## gzking

I have a 92 Town car , painted 04 escalade blue , full suede interior , 2 pumps 8 batteries . The rear section of the roof is covered in suede question is , is that a fiberglass cover ? if so how are they removed ? what window trim would go around the windows if i decide to remove the cap?


----------



## El Frijolito

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 16 2010, 07:39 PM~19347766
> *I have a 92 Town car , painted 04 escalade blue , full suede interior , 2 pumps 8 batteries . The rear section of the roof is covered in suede question is , is that a fiberglass cover ? if so how are they removed ? what window trim would go around the windows if i decide to remove the cap?
> *


YEAH ITS FIBER GLASS AND YOU SHOULD BEE ABLE TOO TAKE IT OFF AND HAVE THE SAME TRIM UNLESS THEY CUT IT BUT THE ONLY THING I DID WAS WELDED THE HOLES WHERE THE MOLDING GOES BUT IF YOU HAVE PICKS SHUT SOME TOO SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE


----------



## gzking

Here some real quick pics of it in the drive way


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 17 2010, 06:48 PM~19354955
> *Here some real quick pics of it in the drive way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 17 2010, 04:48 PM~19354955
> *Here some real quick pics of it in the drive way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats a cold mofo...would def look good wit that blue KC in it... :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

got these spindles off of a 94' $125 shipped anywhere in lower 48











paypal ready


----------



## El Frijolito

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 17 2010, 03:48 PM~19354955
> *Here some real quick pics of it in the drive way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH BRO MINE WHERE UNDER THE GLASSED OUT MOLD


----------



## super chipper

will 91 front suspension fit my 95 ?


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@Dec 18 2010, 11:57 PM~19364738
> *will 91 front suspension  fit my 95  ?
> *


why would u use a 91 front suspension? i belive they have the same tubular upper arms as the 95.. use a 90 town cars suspension


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@Dec 18 2010, 09:57 PM~19364738
> *will 91 front suspension  fit my 95  ?
> *


yes but use 90 upper a arms and my 94 spindles :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 19 2010, 09:34 AM~19366397
> *yes but use 90 upper a arms and my 94 spindles :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LBC00

would the guts from a 98 towncar and up seats fit in a 91 towncar?


----------



## Rony420

> _Originally posted by LBC00_@Dec 19 2010, 03:03 PM~19367853
> *would the guts from a 98 towncar and up seats fit in a 91 towncar?
> *


my bro put 95 seats in his 92 and the motor plug was different for the power seats so he had to bolt it where he wanted it to stay..... he let a fat homie drive and it broke the seat out of place rocked back and forth my 2¢s


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by LBC00_@Dec 19 2010, 01:03 PM~19367853
> *would the guts from a 98 towncar and up seats fit in a 91 towncar?
> *


i would bet that that the front seats would work....as for the rest :dunno: y dont you just buy a 98'? :biggrin:


----------



## LBC00

i thought about it after i sell my tc. but for now i just wanted to try somethin different.


----------



## MalibuLou

SELLING PARTS OFF MY 1996 LINCOLN TOWN CAR THE FRAME IS SOLD BUT I HAVE ALL THE SUSPENSION STOCK NEVER BEEN TOUCHED ALL THE INTERIOR MOTOR AND TRANSMISSION BODY PARTS 909-438-8175


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

ILL TAKE THE TRANS


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Dec 20 2010, 04:52 PM~19376876
> *SELLING PARTS OFF MY 1996 LINCOLN TOWN CAR THE FRAME IS SOLD BUT I HAVE ALL THE SUSPENSION STOCK NEVER BEEN TOUCHED ALL THE INTERIOR MOTOR AND TRANSMISSION BODY PARTS 909-438-8175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the lincoln logo on the grill? shipped to 32712..... and do u still have the bumpers?


----------



## 816rider

for sale  

took these off of a 99" town car that i got in a trade...pm me an offer with shipping










on the side its marked 54-54 3/4


----------



## 816rider

pm me offers fellas...paypal ready all off a 99' towncar










































the right side in the pic is the passenger side...the ball joint extension has some chiped chrome, and the arm has some surface rust...the ball joints on both arms are good! the spindles, and caliper brakcets have slight signs of wear, and need to be steel wooled and polished...


----------



## MalibuLou

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 21 2010, 07:06 AM~19383517
> *how much for the lincoln logo on the grill? shipped to 32712..... and do u still have the bumpers?
> *


MAKE ME A OFFER AND YES I STILL HAVE THE BUMPERS


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Dec 22 2010, 10:09 PM~19398281
> *MAKE ME A OFFER AND YES I STILL HAVE THE BUMPERS
> *


PM'D :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 17 2010, 04:48 PM~19354955
> *Here some real quick pics of it in the drive way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOURS IS A 92 RIGHT? IF SO WHERE CAN I FIND A TOPIC OF HOW TO JUICE UP A 92 TC ON HERE.IVE BEEN LOOKING AROUND BUT CANT FIND IT. :happysad:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Dec 23 2010, 01:37 PM~19403286
> *YOURS IS A 92 RIGHT? IF SO WHERE CAN I FIND A TOPIC OF HOW TO JUICE UP A 92 TC ON HERE.IVE BEEN LOOKING AROUND BUT CANT FIND IT. :happysad:
> *


what do u need to know? this topic has plenty of pics on how to juice a town car..there the same from 90-97 so it dosent have to be a 92 that u need to look for


----------



## 83caddyhopper

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 22 2010, 07:32 PM~19396394
> *pm me offers fellas...paypal ready all off a 99' towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the right side in the pic is the passenger side...the ball joint extension has some chiped chrome, and the arm has some surface rust...the ball joints on both arms are good! the spindles, and caliper brakcets have slight signs of wear, and need to be steel wooled and polished...
> *


damn, I need these extension's and arms.... how much are ya looking to get for those...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I NEED THOSE EXTENTIONS ALSO.. HE DOESNT WANNA PART IT OUT THOUGH...


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 22 2010, 04:32 PM~19396394
> *pm me offers fellas...paypal ready all off a 99' towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the right side in the pic is the passenger side...the ball joint extension has some chiped chrome, and the arm has some surface rust...the ball joints on both arms are good! the spindles, and caliper brakcets have slight signs of wear, and need to be steel wooled and polished...
> *


So what's the price I live in louisville KY 40272.


----------



## 816rider

> So what's the price I live in louisville KY 40272.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 23 2010, 11:52 PM~19408578
> *I NEED THOSE EXTENTIONS ALSO.. HE DOESNT WANNA PART IT OUT THOUGH...
> *


nope, ill do the arms though with the extentions... :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I HAVE A 96 TOWN CAR , YOUR ARMS WONT WORK ON MINE...


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 24 2010, 11:16 PM~19415714
> *I HAVE A 96 TOWN CAR , YOUR ARMS WONT WORK ON MINE...
> *


really?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

YEAH , I HEARD THEY WERE DIFFERENT SOME HOW... BUT I WAS TOLD THEY DONT FIT.. IDK THOUGH


----------



## super chipper

> why would u use a 91 front suspension? i belive they have the same tubular upper arms as the 95.. use a 90 town cars suspension
> [/quo because the spindals are smaller maybe the car was a 90


----------



## casper38

TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 23 2010, 02:51 PM~19404495
> *what do u need to know? this topic has plenty of pics on how to juice a town car..there the same from 90-97 so it dosent have to be a 92 that u need to look for
> *



OK THANK YOU SOUNDS LIKE I GOT TO DO SOME HOMEWORK THEN.ITS MY FIRST CAR I JUICE UP.IVE BEEN BUILDING LOWRIDER BIKES FOR A LONG ASS TIME AND NOW ITS TIME FOR ME TO GET INTO THE CARS.I WANTED TO START RIGHT AND BUILDING MY SELF A CLEAN AND DONE RIGHT SET UP.YES I KNOW SOME PEOPLE THAT CAN HOOK IT UP FOR ME BUT WHATS THE POINT OF LOWRIDERING IF I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW IT WORKS.THAT WOULD BE REALLY SAD.AGIAN THANK YOU FOR THE INFO NOW I KNOW 90-97 ARE THE SAME :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Dec 27 2010, 12:21 PM~19430459
> *OK THANK YOU SOUNDS LIKE I GOT TO DO SOME HOMEWORK THEN.ITS MY FIRST CAR I JUICE UP.IVE BEEN BUILDING LOWRIDER BIKES FOR A LONG ASS TIME AND NOW ITS TIME FOR ME TO GET INTO THE CARS.I WANTED TO START RIGHT AND BUILDING MY SELF A CLEAN AND DONE RIGHT SET UP.YES I KNOW SOME PEOPLE THAT CAN HOOK IT UP FOR ME BUT WHATS THE POINT OF LOWRIDERING IF I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW IT WORKS.THAT WOULD BE REALLY SAD.AGIAN THANK YOU FOR THE INFO NOW I KNOW 90-97 ARE THE SAME  :biggrin:
> *


  good luck...... :thumbsup: ..and if u got eny questions dont be scared to ask just post it here im sure u'll get plenty of help


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 27 2010, 11:06 AM~19430740
> * good luck...... :thumbsup:  ..and if u got eny questions dont be scared to ask just post it here im sure u'll get plenty of help
> *



GOT IT ATLEAST I KNOW NOW IM IN THE RIGHT TOPIC TO GET ALL THE INFO I NEED TO GET THIS T.C HOPPING :x:


----------



## miguel62

Hey homies so this topic alone with other tc topics got me motivated to build a Lincoln TC...I found a 99 tc with sunroof, ac, heat everything works!!But it has 230,000 miles on it body is decent and runs great!!!He is asking 1500 for it and has a clean title! What do yall think????Should i get it ...ive always built impalas or big body lacs....so i dont know much about the lincolns other than the stuff ive read here...so yall lmk what yall think!! Thanks


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 28 2010, 10:41 AM~19439524
> *Hey homies so this topic alone with other tc topics got me motivated to build a Lincoln TC...I found a 99 tc with sunroof, ac, heat everything works!!But it has 230,000 miles on it body is decent and runs great!!!He is asking 1500 for it and has a clean title! What do yall think????Should i get it ...ive always built impalas or big body lacs....so i dont know much about the lincolns other than the stuff ive read here...so yall lmk what yall think!! Thanks
> *



SAME HERE I HAVE A T.C THAT WORKS JUST FINE SITTING AT MY HOMEBOYS RANCH.THIS TOPIC AND GREAT T.C BUILDERS ON HERE CHANGED MY MIND ON MY CAR.SO YES I WOULD GO FOR IT WHY NOT. :biggrin:


----------



## super chipper

i want to get my spindals chromed out on my 95 towncar someone said there sealed so do i need to do somthing special to get the hub off?


----------



## miguel62

Ive searched for the spindle swap topic but cant find it...do any of yall have it saved????


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 28 2010, 11:41 AM~19439524
> *Hey homies so this topic alone with other tc topics got me motivated to build a Lincoln TC...I found a 99 tc with sunroof, ac, heat everything works!!But it has 230,000 miles on it body is decent and runs great!!!He is asking 1500 for it and has a clean title! What do yall think????Should i get it ...ive always built impalas or big body lacs....so i dont know much about the lincolns other than the stuff ive read here...so yall lmk what yall think!! Thanks
> *


get it!i bought mine with 255000 and still runs like a champ......them engines last for ever.it reads 257580 miles and no check engine light


----------



## miguel62

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364484


----------



## 65impalaman

has nebody used or put the drop mounts on there lincoln >? if so did yall have to do nething to the upper trailing arms?? or jus slap in weld and bolt arms in >?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by 65impalaman_@Dec 29 2010, 11:53 PM~19455643
> *has nebody used or put the drop mounts on there lincoln >? if so did yall have to do nething to the upper trailing arms?? or jus slap in weld and bolt arms in >?
> *



ILL LET YOU KNOW IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS...


----------



## LBC00

any ideas why a 91 tc would start having a miss, out of the blue


----------



## 214Tex

This is my opinion on the 98 and up towncars and it's only my opinion and it should not reflect on any decision you make. 

I have always been a chevy man and one day I bought a 98 Lincoln sweet ride but in order to roll on 13,s I had to deal with looking at trac and abs lights on .

Yeah I know deal with it but wait til your check engine light comes on !!!!!!


----------



## miguel62

So what did you do will it affect the way you drive and did the car still run good??


----------



## droppen98

the spindels to use for the swap have abs sensors right?


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by LBC00_@Jan 3 2011, 09:03 PM~19494631
> *any ideas why a 91 tc would start having a miss, out of the blue
> *


could be water got in with the spark plug, or a wire could be bad. if your check engine light is on run a diagnostic test and see what cylinder is reading the misfire. you should go ahead and change the plugs and wires.


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jan 4 2011, 12:58 PM~19500739
> *the spindels to use for the swap have abs sensors right?
> *


I thought they did dont you just plug them in???


----------



## miguel62

Well im going downt to go test drive this 99 Lincoln TC tommorow it has a sunroof and runs good it has about 200,000 miles on it..the body is is decent shape...he was 1500 for it and has a clean title what do you guys think should i get it if it runs good???LMK ive never had a Lincoln TC...Opinons please and thanks....


----------



## droppen98

looks good but who the fuck puts hub caps on a car that comes with rims?


----------



## miguel62

lol!!


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jan 4 2011, 08:51 PM~19503920
> *looks good but who the fuck puts hub caps on a car that comes with rims?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Dose anyone have a photo of there chain bridged????post it up thanks


----------



## LBC00

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Jan 4 2011, 02:02 PM~19500770
> *could be water got in with the spark plug, or a wire could be bad. if your check engine light is on run a diagnostic test and see what cylinder is reading the misfire. you should go ahead and change the plugs and wires.
> *


plugs n wires changed, maf sensor changed, cel is intermittent. and still doin the same thing....


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by LBC00_@Jan 5 2011, 06:50 PM~19512630
> *plugs n wires changed, maf sensor changed,  cel is intermittent. and still doin the same thing....
> *


change the coil pack or ck it out, all should be shiney points of contact to the spwire


----------



## MR.MEMO

oops posted in the wrong thread sorry.


anyone in here ever have their engine make a humming noise at initial start up. its not the abs cycling because it sounds like a low howl and is affected when i hit the throttle. i was thinking maybe something with the ac clutch or could it be the iac? it only does it when the engine is cold and if i give a little throttle it goes away. any help will be appreciated.


----------



## LBC00

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 5 2011, 05:19 PM~19512940
> *change the coil pack or ck it out, all should  be  shiney points of contact to the spwire
> *


all checked, points are shiney and debris free, theres spark. resistance for primary and secondary are great... and its still stumbling/ hesitating underload.


----------



## BIG L.A

the chrome trim around my windows was fuckd so i slapped some paint on it to see if i like it for a cheap fix















G]w.net/pics/1101/2Picture 002.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 65impalaman

im liking the trim painted...nice color combo .... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG L.A

thanks homie


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jan 6 2011, 04:58 PM~19524212
> *the chrome trim around my windows was fuckd so i slapped some paint on it to see if i like it for a cheap fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G]w.net/pics/1101/2Picture 002.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doesnt look bad


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

OK SO I PUT SPACERS AND MY 13S STILL DONT FUCKEN FIT..WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jan 6 2011, 11:08 PM~19527634
> *OK SO I PUT SPACERS AND MY 13S STILL DONT FUCKEN FIT..WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????
> *


you shoulda bought the stuff ive had for sale for ever...


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jan 7 2011, 02:08 AM~19527634
> *OK SO I PUT SPACERS AND MY 13S STILL DONT FUCKEN FIT..WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????
> *



what year you got?? If it aint a 90-94, you need to grind the calipers also...i would suggest a spindle swap though


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jan 6 2011, 10:57 PM~19528068
> *what year you got??  If it aint a 90-94, you need to grind the calipers also...i would suggest a spindle swap though
> *


IF YOU USE 91 TO 94 SPINDLES, YOU HAVE TO OPEN THE HOLE ON THE SPINDLES TO USE THE HEAVY DUTY BALL JOINTS WITH THE BALL JOINT EXTENDERS. YOU ALSO HAVE TO CUT OFF THE BRACKETS ON THE BACK SIDE. ALL THAT CUTTING MAKES THE SPINDLES WEEK. IF YOUR TRING TO DO SOME HOPPING THEY CAN BREAK. IF HAPPEND TO ME.


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 5 2011, 12:27 PM~19509546
> *Dose anyone have a photo of there chain bridged????post it up thanks
> *


for some reason on my 98 it wont do a standing 3..i have 4 pumps and chain bridge......


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 7 2011, 02:41 PM~19531313
> *for some reason on my 98 it wont do a standing 3..i have 4 pumps and chain bridge......
> *


what size cylinders you got?


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jan 7 2011, 03:44 PM~19531356
> *what size cylinders you got?
> *


8's in front...12's in the back.......


----------



## scrape'n-by

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jan 6 2011, 07:58 PM~19524212
> *the chrome trim around my windows was fuckd so i slapped some paint on it to see if i like it for a cheap fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G]w.net/pics/1101/2Picture 002.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks cool.i like it..i seen one blacked out on a white car and looked sweet to..

















is posted in the forums under post your rides..


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jan 7 2011, 02:08 AM~19527634
> *OK SO I PUT SPACERS AND MY 13S STILL DONT FUCKEN FIT..WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????
> *



wat year TC?? 90-93 will work wit sum grindin on front espically wit new brake pads
94-97 you got to do alot of grinding and a 1/4 spacer in front


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 7 2011, 03:55 PM~19531458
> *8's in front...12's in the back.......
> *



gonna need 14's :biggrin: or a shorter chain length. for 12" like 8 inch of chain


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 7 2011, 04:11 PM~19531623
> *gonna need 14's  :biggrin:  or a shorter chain length. for 12" like 8 inch of chain
> *


there 14's in the back my bad.....but why wont it 3?


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 7 2011, 01:14 PM~19531642
> *there 14's in the back my bad.....but why wont it 3?
> *


your not doing it right? i would be scared to 3 one of these with the plastic bumpers and all... :0


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 7 2011, 11:03 PM~19536423
> *your not doing it right? i would be scared to 3 one of these with the plastic bumpers and all... :0
> *


Does it have stock rear suspension? Your going to have make a 4 link suspension to 3 wheel...


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jan 6 2011, 08:58 PM~19524212
> *the chrome trim around my windows was fuckd so i slapped some paint on it to see if i like it for a cheap fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G]w.net/pics/1101/2Picture 002.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 7 2011, 03:41 PM~19531313
> *for some reason on my 98 it wont do a standing 3..i have 4 pumps and chain bridge......
> *


you need 14" cylinders


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 7 2011, 10:52 PM~19536883
> *Does it have stock rear suspension? Your going to have make a 4 link suspension to 3 wheel...
> *


 :h5:


----------



## casper38

ttt


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

THIS TOWN CAR IS BADD ASS , IM LIKING THAT GOLD....


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 7 2011, 01:08 PM~19531592
> *wat year TC?? 90-93 will work wit sum grindin on front espically wit new brake pads 94-97 you got to do alot of grinding and a 1/4 spacer in front
> *



YEAH I HAVE A 1995 TOWN CAR AND I PUT THE 1/4 SPACERS AND THE RIM STILL TOUCHES THE CALIPERS...


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jan 9 2011, 09:36 PM~19551907
> *YEAH I HAVE A 1995 TOWN CAR AND I PUT THE 1/4 SPACERS AND THE RIM STILL TOUCHES THE CALIPERS...
> *


i have these for sale... :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 7 2011, 11:02 PM~19536961
> *you need 14" cylinders
> *


i have these for sale also...


----------



## B Town Fernie

Full frame wrapped. Asking 1400. So cal


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 7 2011, 10:57 PM~19536916
> *Looking good homie
> *


Thanks big homie did you get your front end worked out wit the springs


----------



## El Frijolito

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 11 2011, 12:01 PM~19566865
> *i have these for sale... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much shiped to 93291


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by El Frijolito_@Jan 13 2011, 02:06 PM~19587129
> *how much shiped to 93291
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN

Anyone know what year frame will fit under a 04 towncar


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Jan 17 2011, 03:24 AM~19617786
> *Anyone know what year frame will fit under a 04 towncar
> *


I believe most people do 98-02 frames but from what I understand there is some modifications involved.


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 17 2011, 06:03 AM~19618121
> *I believe most people do 98-02 frames but from what I understand there is some modifications involved.
> *


i thought 90-97 frames. hmm.


----------



## BIG L.A

TTT


----------



## louisville chevy

hey i have a 99 tc sittin on a 94 frame, lookin to get a nice lock up all around. what are you guys doing as far as a arms and trailing arms? if possible also post pics so i can see and as soon as i get the info ill post pics of the progress on mine


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Jan 30 2011, 03:45 PM~19737395
> *hey i have a 99 tc sittin on a 94 frame, lookin to get a nice lock up all around. what are you guys doing as far as a arms and trailing arms? if possible also post pics so i can see and as soon as i get the info ill post pics of the progress on mine
> *



also ive heard i can do a spindle swap and run the early sheet metal arms, stronger and longer??


----------



## shystie69

i have a 93 tc front clip 50 buks anybody take it 619 684-0341


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

with a 97 T.C ...2 pumps and 8 batt.....what would be a good coil..3-3/4 ton ...or 4 ton ... and dont want a full stack...how many turns.. should i leave on it...want to hop some for fun only.....


----------



## casper38




----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Jan 30 2011, 03:45 PM~19737395
> *hey i have a 99 tc sittin on a 94 frame, lookin to get a nice lock up all around. what are you guys doing as far as a arms and trailing arms? if possible also post pics so i can see and as soon as i get the info ill post pics of the progress on mine
> *


????


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Jan 31 2011, 12:21 AM~19742901
> *with a 97 T.C ...2 pumps and 8 batt.....what would be a good coil..3-3/4 ton ...or 4 ton ... and dont want a full stack...how many turns.. should i leave on it...want to hop some for fun only.....
> *


i would use the 4 tons just bcuz of the v8...and u would nedd a full stack so you wouldnt bottom out.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Jan 31 2011, 09:47 PM~19751063
> *????
> *


I would drop the trailing arm mounts a few inches and run 16" cylinders.. You bought that towncar off of Lincoln James right?


----------



## GoodTimes317

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jan 9 2011, 10:30 PM~19551819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS TOWN CAR IS BADD ASS , IM LIKING THAT GOLD....
> *



This car is nice.. Where is it from.. can i find a build topic on it?


----------



## ninty6 lincoln

Has anyone changed the oil pan gasket on towncar before. I've changed these gaskets before just not on my at and the engine was not on the car. I've been told I have to unbolt the motor mounts and raise the engine a bit to be able to change it? Is this true?


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Feb 1 2011, 10:54 AM~19754867
> *I would drop the trailing arm mounts a few inches and run 16" cylinders.. You bought that towncar off of Lincoln James right?
> *



yea i did. i want to finish the car and i plan on sellin it for a quick buck to fund the build of my 64 :biggrin:


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Feb 1 2011, 10:54 AM~19754867
> *I would drop the trailing arm mounts a few inches and run 16" cylinders.. You bought that towncar off of Lincoln James right?
> *


and what about a arms? u ever hear of anyone using the sheet metal ones(80s) instead of the stock ones?


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Feb 1 2011, 05:38 PM~19758710
> *and what about a arms? u ever hear of anyone using the sheet metal ones(80s) instead of the stock ones?
> *


I almost bought it before you did.. I was just to lazy to drive 6 hrs to get it.. I am using the cast ones for mine.. You just need to remember to get the spindles too..


----------



## louisville chevy

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Feb 1 2011, 07:47 PM~19758790
> *I almost bought it before you did.. I was just to lazy to drive 6 hrs to get it.. I am using the cast ones for mine.. You just need to remember to get the spindles too..
> *



are they longer that the tube arms?


----------



## XPGIZZLE

WHAT DO I GOTTA DO TO FIT 14'S ON A 96? PLEASE AND THANK YOU. IM TOO LAZY TO SEARCH THROUGH 88 PAGES.


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Feb 1 2011, 02:13 PM~19756553
> *Has anyone changed the oil pan gasket on towncar before. I've changed these gaskets before just not on my at and the engine was not on the car. I've been told I have to unbolt the motor mounts and raise the engine a bit to be able to change it? Is this true?
> *


yeah u have to raise it up a lil bit ...i changed it on my 92 i got a hole in my pan from draggin the frame :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Jan 31 2011, 12:21 AM~19742901
> *with a 97 T.C ...2 pumps and 8 batt.....what would be a good coil..3-3/4 ton ...or 4 ton ... and dont want a full stack...how many turns.. should i leave on it...want to hop some for fun only.....
> *


you can go either way and be good. start by cutting off a turn then break them in and see how it sits. you dont need a full stack


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by XPGIZZLE_@Feb 3 2011, 08:28 AM~19775855
> *WHAT DO I GOTTA DO TO FIT 14'S ON A 96? PLEASE AND THANK YOU. IM TOO LAZY TO SEARCH THROUGH 88 PAGES.
> *


if you're talking about 14s spokes you dont have to do no modifications. and no modifactions either if you mean 14s cylinders in the rear.


----------



## XPGIZZLE

Oh my bad....I meant 14" spokes. So i can just slap them on a 96 with out spacers and grinding?


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by XPGIZZLE_@Feb 3 2011, 02:34 PM~19777929
> *Oh my bad....I meant 14" spokes. So i can just slap them on a 96 with out spacers and grinding?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brd2ball

> _Originally posted by XPGIZZLE_@Feb 3 2011, 12:34 PM~19777929
> *Oh my bad....I meant 14" spokes. So i can just slap them on a 96 with out spacers and grinding?
> *


yeah buddy,no spacers


----------



## sickassscion

Wats the biggest sizes of pistons I can put with my stock rear end I have a 98 tc


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

looking for some BALL JOINT EXTENDERS....Cant find them on BMH web site...have a 97 T.C...They dont have to be chrome.....YET...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^^^ CALL BMH DIRECTLY , THEY HAVE THEM JUST NOT ON THERE SITE...


----------



## LBC00

are 05 tc's full frame?


----------



## BIG D

NO


----------



## casper38




----------



## ALPAq

My new, modest daily :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

Can some one post a 2000 tc frame diagram up for me. And a 98 if possible


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 7 2011, 03:49 PM~19810126
> *Can some one post a 2000 tc frame diagram up for me. And a 98 if possible
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 7 2011, 05:49 PM~19810126
> *Can some one post a 2000 tc frame diagram up for me. And a 98 if possible
> *



the front is an aluminum sub frame that bolts to the main frame, theres a pic of it in this topic, you just gotta go diggin for it. I think that was the year they changed, I could be wrong though.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Feb 7 2011, 08:03 PM~19811716
> *the front is an aluminum sub frame that bolts to the main frame, theres a pic of it in this topic, you just gotta go diggin for it. I think that was the year they changed, I could be wrong though.
> *


Wrong homie, they switched to the aluminum in '03. Someone posted the diagram for a 2000 awhile back just can't find it


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 7 2011, 07:36 PM~19812041
> *Wrong homie, they switched to the aluminum in '03. Someone posted the diagram for  a 2000  awhile back just can't find it
> *


i'll trade you 3 g-bodys for that town car plus timmy an a 12 pack of BL


----------



## streetshow

this is one sick ass mofo 0


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Feb 7 2011, 04:43 AM~19806730
> *My new, modest daily  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 what are the plans for it


----------



## ALPAq

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Feb 8 2011, 03:53 AM~19812890
> *:0 what are the plans for it
> *


I dont know :biggrin: 
Now i have to drive it daily.. first i need money for paint Cadillac .. so i can't put any big money in this Town Car. Maybe next year i will juice my daily


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 7 2011, 07:37 PM~19812639
> *this is one sick ass mofo 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE IS THIS TOWN CAR AT ? WHO OWNS IT ?


----------



## bigtroubles1

i make it rain on these hoes, purple rain straight out the i.e


----------



## TRU*SA*67

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Jan 31 2011, 12:21 AM~19742901
> *with a 97 T.C ...2 pumps and 8 batt.....what would be a good coil..3-3/4 ton ...or 4 ton ... and dont want a full stack...how many turns.. should i leave on it...want to hop some for fun only.....
> *


I'D GO WITH THE 3 1/2 , 4 TON WILL CRACK UR FRAME AND LOWER A ARMS IF IT'S NOT REINFORCED.  AND IF UR GOOD AT THE SWITCH U WON'T BOTTOM OUT :0


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.




----------



## OMAR760

FOR SALE $350 OBO 97 FRONT CLIP
CALL 17602075562


----------



## TWEEDY




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 8 2011, 12:30 PM~19818234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: SIK


----------



## Members64

C


> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Feb 8 2011, 01:12 PM~19819020
> *FOR SALE $350 OBO 97 FRONT CLIP
> CALL 17602075562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I THOUGHT YOU WAS TRADING THIS CAR ??????????


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 8 2011, 02:30 PM~19818234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 83caddyhopper

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 8 2011, 02:30 PM~19818234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: yo homie, can you add some info on this car, damn this is a nice ass car.....


----------



## sinicle

WHATS THE GENERAL OPINION ON DROP MOUNTS FOR THE REAR UPPER TRAILING ARMS? PROS/CONS? I JUST PICKED UP A 94 AND IT HAS DROP MOUNTS AND 14" CYLINDERS. I PLAN ON RUNNING A CHAIN BRIDGE, DOES THAT MAKE IT BETTER? I HAD A 93 LINCOLN, AND WITH 10'S AND STOCK ARMS, I HAD NO TROUBLES. SHOULD I BRING IT BACK TO THAT?


----------



## TWEEDY

I would leave the drop mounts on.


----------



## PARRA75

CAN I USE CAPRICE SPINDLES,ROTORS,CALIPERS AND UPPER A-ARMS ON MY 98 T-CAR....I WANT TO PUT MY 13'S ON :biggrin:


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

where can i buy some reinforce a-arms....97 t.c


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 13 2011, 10:26 PM~19863057
> *I would leave the drop mounts on.
> *


HA! THE THOUGHT HAD CROSSED MY MIND ALSO TILL I GOT A GOOD LOOK AT WHAT WAS UNDER THIS CAR I GOT! YOU CAN SEE PICS IN THE "HYDRAULIC WOW'S" TOPIC. NEEDLESS TO SAY I BROUGHT IT ALL BACK TO STOCK (MINUS THE JUICE). IF I NEED TO DO MODIFICATIONS, I'LL START FROM SCRATCH, NOT BUILD ON SOMEONE ELSE'S GARBAGE.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

damn its been a minute since ive been up in here. everybodys rides are looking good.


----------



## pinche chico

how do i get the wheels to kick back farther back on 83 lincoln? i just orderd adjustables uppers and lowers and doin the slip next week,,any info would be nice,,gracias,,, :biggrin: ,,,also,,anybody got set up pics of 83 lincoln 3 pump 8 batteries?


----------



## 83caddyhopper

I got a 92 lincoln ,with 16s out back, the uppers and lowers are extended and the whole rear end sits back a little, I am going to put adj. uppers and lowers on it but if I extend the lowers 1 inch do I need to do a slip since it sits back 1 inch or so... also where can I find the extension for the front uppers at...thanks..


----------



## hydrojc

i have a 98 lincoiln, do you think 90s cadillac spindels fit :wow: .trying to get a high lock :uh:


----------



## second 2none eddie

> _Originally posted by hydrojc_@Feb 20 2011, 09:06 AM~19915009
> *i have a 98 lincoiln, do you think 90s cadillac spindels fit :wow:  .trying to get a high lock  :uh:
> *


 go to the junk yard and get spindels off of a Ford Aerostar from the 80s gives u 3''


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 18 2011, 12:19 AM~19899877
> *how do i get the wheels to kick back farther back on 83 lincoln? i just orderd adjustables uppers and lowers and doin the slip next week,,any info would be nice,,gracias,,, :biggrin: ,,,also,,anybody got set up pics of 83 lincoln 3 pump 8 batteries?
> *


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Feb 20 2011, 07:27 AM~19914807
> *I got a 92 lincoln ,with 16s out back, the uppers and lowers are extended and the whole rear end sits back a little, I am going to put adj. uppers and lowers on it but if I extend the lowers 1 inch do I need to do a slip since it sits back 1 inch or so... also where can I find the extension for the front uppers at...thanks..
> *


you should have a slip anyways with 16's


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Feb 20 2011, 09:29 AM~19915294
> *go to the junk yard and get spindels off of a Ford Aerostar from the 80s gives u 3''
> *



would those spindles fit on a 97 t.c also?....and i can still ride on my 13's....


----------



## stinking lincoln

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Feb 20 2011, 10:29 PM~19920453
> *you should have a slip anyways with 16's
> *


Blackmagic and Koolaids have a-ARM extensions


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Feb 21 2011, 06:29 PM~19925903
> *Blackmagic and Koolaids have a-ARM extensions
> *


you still need a slip though..


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Feb 22 2011, 12:50 AM~19929692
> *you still need a slip though..
> *


yeah ur still ganna need a slip so u dont push ur drive shaft into ur trany ..or u could run chains to limit the rear....


----------



## second 2none eddie

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Feb 21 2011, 02:02 PM~19923920
> *would those spindles fit on a 97 t.c also?....and i can still ride on my 13's....
> *


yes it does if u have BALL JOINT EXTENDERS change the ball joint to a 80's Aerostar get napas their the best 
http://www.napaonline.com/Search/Detail.as...6+50028+2028002


----------



## second 2none eddie

and for the peoples that say a 98 and up ball joint wont fit a 80s Aerostar spindles the will and good
towncar









Aerostar


----------



## BIG L.A

I thought it was f150 spindles that would work but i never seen them or done it


----------



## casper38

enyone know were to get a roll of the chrome strips that go on the bumpers?...i seen the links on pg 1 but they only come in kits ....im trying to get a roll


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Feb 27 2011, 06:02 AM~19971144
> *enyone know were to get a roll of the chrome strips that go on the bumpers?...i seen the links on pg 1 but they only come in kits ....im trying to get a roll
> *


Autozone homie thats where i got mine i used 1/2 in... took like 3 or 4 rolls though


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Feb 27 2011, 12:02 PM~19972095
> *Autozone homie thats where i got mine i used 1/2 in... took like 3 or 4 rolls though
> *


partstrain.com rockauto.com. or autozone. Its 1/2"? :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Feb 27 2011, 06:02 AM~19971144
> *enyone know were to get a roll of the chrome strips that go on the bumpers?...i seen the links on pg 1 but they only come in kits ....im trying to get a roll
> *


EBAY


----------



## Duval Dreamin

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 5 2009, 09:26 AM~13189520
> *We need to have something on replacing the window motor.. They go out all the time
> *


I agree I have 3 windows that dont work right now. And need to know how to get them back on track.


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Feb 27 2011, 01:02 PM~19972095
> *Autozone homie thats where i got mine i used 1/2 in... took like 3 or 4 rolls though
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Feb 28 2011, 01:05 PM~19979616
> *EBAY
> *


I got one off of ebay, lasted 3 months before the chrome literally just went away, now its black.


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 2 2011, 09:45 AM~19996205
> *I got one off of ebay,  lasted 3 months before the chrome literally just went away,  now its black.
> *


 :0


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

Swapping out the 95-97 spindles with 90-94 spindles....what parts do i need to do this...do i need the caliper and rotors...or just the spindles?...need help fast....


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Feb 27 2011, 03:04 PM~19973805
> *partstrain.com rockauto.com. or autozone. Its 1/2"? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0 yea.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Mar 2 2011, 07:09 PM~20001411
> *Swapping out the 95-97 spindles with 90-94 spindles....what parts do i need to do this...do i need the caliper and rotors...or just the spindles?...need help fast....
> *


yea i just did this and i used everything from the 90 spindle rotor and calipers


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Mar 2 2011, 08:20 PM~20001534
> *yea i just did this and i used everything from the 90 spindle rotor and calipers
> *



so, my 97 parts wont fit?


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Mar 2 2011, 07:23 PM~20001575
> *so, my 97 parts wont fit?
> *


no they are bigger


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Mar 2 2011, 08:33 PM~20001681
> *no they are bigger
> *



thanks for the quick info homiee.....I had some homiee pull both sides off a 93 town car..should have the parts friday... a-arms top and bottom ...wanted to make sure, the homiee didnt have to work more then he needed... :thumbsup:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Mar 2 2011, 07:49 PM~20001887
> *thanks for the quick info homiee.....I had some homiee pull both sides off a 93 town car..should have the parts friday... a-arms top and bottom ...wanted to make sure, the homiee didnt have to work more then he needed... :thumbsup:
> *


well i think 90 and 93 are different bro... but i would make sure and grab everything


----------



## casper38

is there enything i can do to stop my motor from overheating? its a 92 4.6 i already went threw 2 motors ...could it be my radiator thats clogged up? gots a new waterpump  :banghead:


----------



## benz88

heater core or rad.


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 5 2009, 12:26 PM~13189520
> *We need to have something on replacing the window motor.. They go out all the time
> *



http://www.lincolnsonline.com/tech/00198.html


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 3 2011, 03:53 PM~20007644
> *heater core or rad.
> *


im leaning more towards da radiator i tried to flush it today to put a treatment i bought at autozone and no water came out ....i had to disconect a hose to flush it :wow:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 3 2011, 05:51 PM~20008500
> *http://www.lincolnsonline.com/tech/00198.html
> *


i just make my own out of some pvc pipe....the ones they sell at auto parts are made out of cheap material and sooner or later u have to change them again


----------



## Big nene 1

Need some help asap! autozone don't carry the rear lower trailing arm bushing for 91_97 .lincoln...even the dealer discontinue them...........does anybody know if Napa carry them?


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 3 2011, 08:34 PM~20009623
> *Need some help asap! autozone don't carry the rear lower trailing arm bushing for 91_97 .lincoln...even the dealer discontinue them...........does anybody know if Napa carry them?
> *


 :0 :angry: :ugh: hno:


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Mar 3 2011, 07:26 PM~20008695
> *i just make my own out of some pvc pipe....the ones they sell at auto parts are made out of cheap material and sooner or later u have to change them again
> *


pics of ur own :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 3 2011, 08:34 PM~20009623
> *Need some help asap! autozone don't carry the rear lower trailing arm bushing for 91_97 .lincoln...even the dealer discontinue them...........does anybody know if Napa carry them?
> *


have u tried jegs.com i know its a performance mag/catalog but their real helpful to cross reference some parts that fit perfec ull be surprised speak to 1 of their techs,


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 3 2011, 10:22 PM~20010554
> *pics of ur own :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ....ima have to tear my door up......tomarow :happysad:


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

is there a stamp on these arm or spindle....to make sure the years are correct...?

i got mine, i had some homiee pulled them...just want to make sure...he got them off a 92 t.c and my t.c is a 97....


----------



## second 2none eddie

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 3 2011, 07:34 PM~20009623
> *Need some help asap! autozone don't carry the rear lower trailing arm bushing for 91_97 .lincoln...even the dealer discontinue them...........does anybody know if Napa carry them?
> *


 ebay ant shit they dont got :biggrin: 
http://motors.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=li...4506.m270.l1313


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Mar 4 2011, 10:57 AM~20014137
> *ebay ant shit they dont got  :biggrin:
> http://motors.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=li...4506.m270.l1313
> *


ebay has 1.

You can use Grand Marquis and crown vic ones.

rockauto.com has all the bushings you need


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jan 9 2011, 09:30 PM~19551819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS TOWN CAR IS BADD ASS , IM LIKING THAT GOLD....
> *


WHOS RIDE IS THIS ??????????


----------



## CUZICAN

WELL THIS THREAD WILL BE COMING IN HANDY REAL REAL SOON  :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WHERE CAN YOU BUY A ROLL OF THE CHROME TRIM TO GO AROUND THE CAR ? CAN YOU GET IT IN GOLD AS WELL ? SOMEONE LET ME KNOW WASSUP.. ALSO ANYONE HAVE A PASSENGER CORNER LIGHT IN GOOD SHAPE ?


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 6 2011, 06:38 AM~20026289
> *WHERE CAN YOU BUY A ROLL OF THE CHROME TRIM TO GO AROUND THE CAR ? CAN YOU GET IT IN GOLD AS WELL ? SOMEONE LET ME KNOW WASSUP.. ALSO ANYONE HAVE A PASSENGER CORNER LIGHT IN GOOD SHAPE ?
> *


look at page 91 :biggrin:


----------



## RML3864

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 4 2011, 10:51 PM~20019228
> *WHOS RIDE IS THIS ??????????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

ANY1 GOT A PAIR OF BALLJOINT EXTENDERS THEY WANA GET RID OF?? PM ME


----------



## second 2none eddie

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Mar 6 2011, 02:53 PM~20028280
> *ANY1 GOT A PAIR OF BALLJOINT EXTENDERS THEY WANA GET RID OF?? PM ME
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/lowrider-hy...=item45f920a579 :biggrin:


----------



## 83caddyhopper

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Mar 6 2011, 09:02 PM~20029787
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/lowrider-hy...=item45f920a579  :biggrin:
> *


i have been looking at those all day, cant make up my mind if I want to go with them or black magic or I have heard kool aid made them..... who make's the one's off ebay? does anyone know...


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 8 2011, 04:52 AM~19816090
> *WHERE IS THIS TOWN CAR AT ? WHO OWNS IT ?
> *



Last I remember I think an USO c.c. member had it in OREGON & it was on Craiglist ... not too sure after that :dunno:


----------



## casper38




----------



## TRU*SA*67

WESS UP TC RIDERS I GOT FOUR LOWER REAR BUSHINGS BRAND NEW IN THA BOX 15 BUCKS EACH :0


----------



## BIG L.A

Gettin new coils 3 or 3-1/2 ton help me on a choice 2 pumps 8 batt 93tc i got 4-1/2 ton now and the ride is a lil too ruff


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Mar 10 2011, 10:48 PM~20065062
> *Gettin new coils  3 or 3-1/2 ton help me on a choice 2 pumps 8 batt 93tc i got 4-1/2 ton now and the ride is a lil too ruff
> *


3-3/4 from bmh


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Feb 27 2011, 07:02 AM~19971144
> *enyone know were to get a roll of the chrome strips that go on the bumpers?...i seen the links on pg 1 but they only come in kits ....im trying to get a roll
> *


i paid 100 bucks and got a huge ass roll from a limousine parts company in new jersey i believe. All that information is on the first 2 pages of this topic. I included links for you to click on. The roll i bought, i actually had like 10 feet more than what i needed for extras. If your not trying to do all that go to autozone.


----------



## second 2none eddie

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Mar 6 2011, 08:43 PM~20030530
> *i have been looking at those all day, cant make up my mind if I want to go with them or black magic or I have heard kool aid made them..... who make's the one's off ebay? does anyone know...
> *


 just got them today for my boy fast shipping :yes:


----------



## BIGG-USO

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 3 2011, 07:34 PM~20009623
> *Need some help asap! autozone don't carry the rear lower trailing arm bushing for 91_97 .lincoln...even the dealer discontinue them...........does anybody know if Napa carry them?
> *


ask yo boy tui at the shop i think i seen him replacing sum on a lincoln he just got done cutting my 95 lincoln


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Mar 11 2011, 09:56 AM~20066468
> *i paid 100 bucks and got a huge ass roll from a limousine parts company in new jersey i believe. All that information is on the first 2 pages of this topic. I included links for you to click on. The roll i bought, i actually had like 10 feet more than what i needed for extras. If your not trying to do all that go to autozone.
> *


yeah i saw that but didnt know it came in rolls i thought it came the exact size :biggrin: ...


----------



## pitbull166

Anyone selling some chrome A-arms for a 96 Town Car? pm me if so.


----------



## 83caddyhopper

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Mar 11 2011, 01:47 PM~20067716
> *just got them today for my boy fast shipping  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea, they do look nice... post up a pic of them on ya ride homie, id like to see what they look like on the car..


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Mar 12 2011, 05:02 PM~20076089
> *hell yea, they do look nice... post up a pic of them on ya ride homie, id like to see what they look like on the car..
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## casper38




----------



## TRU*SA*67

LOOKING FOR A 95-97 STOCK FRAME FOR A TC ANYONE


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Mar 11 2011, 01:47 PM~20067716
> *just got them today for my boy fast shipping  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey b, a set of extended and reinforced a-arms will be stronger and lot less stress on them bolts...and bout the same price


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY

Sup fellas great topic I'm right at home lol.need some help I got a 90 tc I want a standing 3 Ben reading but really didn't find nun I have chrome undies so I don't really wanna chain bridge but if I have to I guess I will ne way I have 8" in front 10" back I know it won't do it standing it will Rollin but I want standing 3 so I guess my q is about the cylinders and the trailing arms wat do I need to do any help guys would be awsome thanks


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 13 2011, 05:45 PM~20082869
> *LOOKING FOR A 95-97 STOCK FRAME FOR A TC ANYONE
> *


ARENT YOU SELLING UR CAR ???


----------



## second 2none eddie

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 13 2011, 08:53 PM~20083867
> *Hey b, a set of extended and reinforced a-arms will be stronger and lot less stress on them bolts...and bout the same price
> *


i know that :biggrin: but not cheaper my boy paid 130 shipped and people charge like 300 to do the arms. but i do got a pair for my other boy from OUTHOPU  sorry cell fone pics..


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Mar 14 2011, 07:22 PM~20090130
> *i know that  :biggrin:  but not cheaper my boy paid 130 shipped and people charge like 300 to do the arms. but  i do got a pair for my other boy from OUTHOPU   sorry cell fone pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



guess its all bout who you know and wat you can do your self.... 300 better be good chrome set,,,, OUTHOPU is on point with how to do them


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN_TONY_@Mar 14 2011, 04:24 PM~20088838
> *Sup fellas great topic I'm right at home lol.need some help I got a 90 tc I want a standing 3 Ben reading but really didn't find nun I have chrome undies so I don't really wanna chain bridge but if I have to I guess I will ne way I have 8" in front 10" back I know it won't do it standing it will Rollin but I want standing 3 so I guess my q is about the cylinders and the trailing arms wat do I need to do any help guys would be awsome thanks
> *



you would need atleast 14" rear cylinders and chainbridge unless you got alot of weight :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY

Thanks homies do y'all know if I would have to relocate ne thing or just adj t/a n bigger cylinders pretty much


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## TWEEDY

battery placement and bigger cylinders will help you out


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 14 2011, 09:36 PM~20093216
> *battery placement and bigger cylinders will help you out
> *


Damn homie I caint belive u 3 wheeling of of two pumps that's crazy but bad ass thanks for the info so u think if I use 12" in the back will it help or u think 14" I'm
just sold my two pumps that I had in it fixing to put four hi low just wanna make sure I got every thing that I need fir sure bigger cylinders n m thinking of getting those adj trailing arms just don't really uderstand the concept of wat they suppose to do but hopefully I can get lucky just with that


----------



## BIG BOPPER

any pics of whammysetups on the linc tc


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN_TONY_@Mar 15 2011, 10:07 AM~20095357
> *Damn homie I caint belive u 3 wheeling of of two pumps that's crazy but bad ass thanks for the info so u think if I use 12" in the back will it help or u think 14" I'm
> just sold my two pumps that I had in it fixing to put four hi low just wanna make sure I got every thing that I need fir sure bigger cylinders n m thinking of getting those adj trailing arms just don't really uderstand the concept of wat they suppose to do but hopefully I can get lucky just with that
> *


14" for a good three wheel
16" for rear to be has high as front :biggrin: 
yea adj. t/a to help on bushings and stress on frame


----------



## benz88

heres 8s in the front, 16's in the rear. No chains no weight just 10batts across the back with 3pumps


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^^^ THATS CLEAN , JUST NEED TO GOLD PLATE ALL THE TRIM...


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 15 2011, 03:35 PM~20097743
> *^^^^^ THATS CLEAN , JUST NEED TO GOLD PLATE ALL THE TRIM...
> *


its a streetcar. lol.


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 15 2011, 12:49 PM~20097451
> *14" for a good three wheel
> 16" for rear to be has high as front :biggrin:
> yea adj. t/a to help on bushings and stress on frame
> *


Allllllready!! Thanks homie I will do that hey I heard I would only need the upper adj t/a is that tru or would I need lower two sorry for all the questions I just wanna make sure I get it right cus m fixing to order the stuff thanks


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 15 2011, 01:15 PM~20097609
> *heres 8s in the front, 16's in the rear. No chains no weight just 10batts across the back with 3pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Heeeeelllll muthafucking ya homie that's wats up sick homie very clean thanks for the help bro I'm getting goose bumps with this lol that is a standing 3 right caint really tell m on the phone checking the status :biggrin: thanks alot man very helpfull oh ya I asked homeboy did u have to just do uper t/a or both lower and uper t/a just had heard that I can do with the upers but idk


----------



## benz88

with 14's and bigger, Do the trailing arms and a slipyoke.


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN_TONY_@Mar 15 2011, 04:42 PM~20098256
> *Heeeeelllll muthafucking ya homie that's wats up sick homie very clean thanks for the help bro I'm getting goose bumps with this lol that is a standing 3 right caint really tell m on the phone checking the status :biggrin: thanks alot man very helpfull oh ya I asked homeboy did u have to just do uper t/a or both lower and uper t/a just had heard that I can do with the upers but idk
> *


that was with Stock lowers and Black Magic Uppers. Stands 3 all day long.


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 15 2011, 04:15 PM~20097609
> *heres 8s in the front, 16's in the rear. No chains no weight just 10batts across the back with 3pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you got 200 lbs more in batterys than mine wit 4batts :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN_TONY_@Mar 15 2011, 05:35 PM~20098181
> *Allllllready!! Thanks homie I will do that hey I heard I would only need the upper adj t/a is that tru or would I need lower two sorry for all the questions I just wanna make sure I get it right cus m fixing to order the stuff thanks
> *



yea uppers will do more fro 3 wheel but the lowers already chrome makes a nice match ...they lowers on my xmas list :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY

Thanks for all the help homies on my way to a standing 3 just ordered my uper adj t/a my 16" for the rear and my slipyoke cross my fingers and hope that's it lol caint wait :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## casper38




----------



## LINCOLN_TONY

Hey guys had another q would I be able to slam all the way wen I put the 16" cylinders in the back just wondering thanks


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN_TONY_@Mar 17 2011, 03:53 PM~20114645
> *Hey guys had another q would I be able to slam all the way wen I put the 16" cylinders in the back just wondering thanks
> *


depends on the coil...im running 10's with 3 turns of stock coil and my car slams on the ground from the back :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 15 2011, 08:37 PM~20100118
> *you got 200 lbs more in batterys than mine wit 4batts :biggrin:
> *


thats lowrider 4 life on heres,
mine stands 3 but i really need a new frame
8's and 16's, No chains, 8 batts. no weight. all stock Trailing arms


















now its time for a redo


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

for 97 t.c....3 3/4 coil or 4 ton coil....and how many turns you cut....2 pump 8 batt....


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 17 2011, 08:14 PM~20116292
> *thats lowrider 4 life on heres,
> mine stands 3 but i really need a new frame
> 8's and 16's, No chains, 8 batts. no weight. all stock Trailing arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now its time for a redo
> *


u twisted it already?


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 17 2011, 06:14 PM~20116292
> *thats lowrider 4 life on heres,
> mine stands 3 but i really need a new frame
> 8's and 16's, No chains, 8 batts. no weight. all stock Trailing arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now its time for a redo
> *


So u ain't got a slip yoke neither???


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by benz88+Mar 17 2011, 09:14 PM~20116292-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats lowrider 4 life on heres,
> mine stands 3 but i really need a new frame
> 8's and 16's, No chains, 8 batts. no weight. all stock Trailing arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now its time for a redo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLN_TONY_@Mar 18 2011, 11:18 AM~20120777
> *So u ain't got a slip yoke neither???
> *


i got 16's chainbridge and adj t/a's just 4 batts no weight at all... you only need a slip if you want a high lock up and still drive it


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 18 2011, 09:15 AM~20121091
> *i got 16's chainbridge and adj t/a's  just 4 batts  no weight at all... you only need a slip if you want a high lock up and still drive it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oooooooooohh I c well ya m gonna wanna drive locked up so I am gonna need it idk about chain bridging them I really don't wanna mess up the undies the chrome already so m gonna shoot my luck with 16" in the back and upper adj t/a I really really like the 3 on the red tc and this white one so hoppfully I can get up that high on 3 with that that red one says he just has uppers t/a and 16" with no chain bridge so gonna try like that first see wat happs but thanks for the help homie


----------



## Duval Dreamin

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 18 2011, 09:15 AM~20121091
> *i got 16's chainbridge and adj t/a's  just 4 batts  no weight at all... you only need a slip if you want a high lock up and still drive it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN_TONY_@Mar 18 2011, 12:46 PM~20121319
> *Oooooooooohh I c well ya m gonna wanna drive locked up so I am gonna need it idk about chain bridging them I really don't wanna mess up the undies the chrome already so m gonna shoot my luck with 16" in the back and upper adj t/a I really really like the 3 on the red tc and this white one so hoppfully I can get up that high on 3 with that that red one says he just has uppers t/a and 16" with no chain bridge so gonna try like that first see wat happs but thanks for the help homie
> *



it all comes down to having the weight(batts,metal rack, positioning of them) or not need all that and having chainbridge to get high threel ......
16" is must
adj t/a for stress/abuse


if you want to show off chrome then a bridge with chains will do that


----------



## twin60

anybody know ho to ajust the front tie rods on a 98 tc so they wont look butterflyed


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 15 2011, 03:52 PM~20097890
> *its a streetcar. lol.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 15 2011, 03:15 PM~20097609
> *heres 8s in the front, 16's in the rear. No chains no weight just 10batts across the back with 3pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Mar 17 2011, 08:21 PM~20116348
> *u twisted it already?
> *


yep. haha. but only cause other reasons contributed to it twisting easy. :angry:

no slip, i never got around to getting one this past summer. I'll be getting one though.


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Mar 18 2011, 02:25 PM~20122684
> *anybody know ho to ajust the front tie rods on a 98 tc so they wont look butterflyed
> *


You have extended upper A-arms?


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN_TONY_@Mar 18 2011, 11:46 AM~20121319
> *Oooooooooohh I c well ya m gonna wanna drive locked up so I am gonna need it idk about chain bridging them I really don't wanna mess up the undies the chrome already so m gonna shoot my luck with 16" in the back and upper adj t/a I really really like the 3 on the red tc and this white one so hoppfully I can get up that high on 3 with that that red one says he just has uppers t/a and 16" with no chain bridge so gonna try like that first see wat happs but thanks for the help homie
> *


i got 16's,3.5 mbq coils with 4 turns, upper and lower adjustibles out 2 inches a slip yoke 3 pumps and 10 batts across the back 

thats whats on the Red town car


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Mar 18 2011, 02:00 PM~20122897
> *i got 16's,3.5 mbq coils with 4 turns, upper and lower adjustibles out 2 inches a slip yoke 3 pumps and 10 batts across the back
> 
> thats whats on the Red town car
> *


Hek ya homie that's wats up thanks bro had to hear it from the source it's self lol na but good looking out man thanks for the info ya I just saw ur town car build up very nice bro maybe wen mines up n ready I will post my pics see wat ya think well hear we go again back to the drawing board thanks again homie :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93

ttt


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY

Sup fellas I'm trying to get some engraving done just not trying to go with the first person with my luck it would be the most expensive one lol just if y'all know or have had work done by someone that's good to work with y'all let me know thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

so, i was looking for some upper ball joints....the model number was 260-1127 ( OLD )....the New cross number is FA903.....Thats what i got off AUTOZONE..... I found some ball joints as low as 20 bucks...McQuay-Norris FA903 Upper Ball Joint and Duralast...how much of a diffence...what would be the best brand....or it dont matter...?


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Feb 22 2011, 10:43 AM~19931394
> *and for the peoples that say a 98 and up ball joint wont fit a 80s Aerostar spindles the will and good
> towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerostar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so will thats ball joint go on a 93 -94 spindal cuz i changed out the spindal on mine but i was gunna throw on som gm stlye ones with the threads and put a castle nut but if this works ill just go with these kind even if they are more...


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

REPOST


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 15 2011, 09:50 AM~20095558
> *any pics  of whammysetups on the linc tc
> *


Just finished this setup in my car, going to paint the batteries next week


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Mar 27 2011, 03:57 PM~20193524
> *Just finished this setup in my car, going to paint the batteries next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


8s and 16's in the bacc, chain bride no slip yoke.. I still have my stocks on, I'll post pics after I throw my 14's on


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

JUST GOT MY CAR DONE.....STILL MORE TO COME...MY PROJECT...


----------



## TRU*SA*67

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Mar 27 2011, 10:39 PM~20197554
> *JUST GOT MY CAR DONE.....STILL MORE TO COME...MY PROJECT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO DID UR INSTALL


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

joey's custom in santa maria,ca....


----------



## TRU*SA*67

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Mar 27 2011, 11:10 PM~20197817
> *joey's custom in santa maria,ca....
> *


----------



## BIG BOPPER

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Mar 27 2011, 03:57 PM~20193524
> *Just finished this setup in my car, going to paint the batteries next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


orale looks good homie thanks forposting a pic


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 28 2011, 12:25 AM~20197939
> *orale looks good  homie thanks forposting a pic
> *


Thanks homie, no problem..


----------



## hydrojc

i have a 98, but i dont like the stalk arms that it has, i want some that look like g body arms. what year of lincoln do i need to take them off of. some body told me that 80s arms would fit ? thanks bid dawgs  :420: :wow: :around: :uh:


----------



## CJAY

> _Originally posted by hydrojc_@Mar 28 2011, 02:59 PM~20202530
> *i have a 98, but i dont like the stalk arms  that it has, i want some that look like g body arms. what year of lincoln do i need to take them off of. some body told me that 80s arms would fit ? thanks bid dawgs   :420:  :wow:  :around:  :uh:
> *



*SWAP WITH A 90.....SPINDLE AND ALL. GO TO THE BEGINNING OF THE TOPIC AND IT EXPLAINS HOW TO DO IT.*


----------



## hydrojc

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Mar 28 2011, 08:24 PM~20204203
> *SWAP WITH A 90.....SPINDLE AND ALL. GO TO THE BEGINNING OF THE TOPIC AND IT EXPLAINS HOW TO DO IT.
> *


thanks big dawg  :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BIGG-USO

wuts up tc ryderz i was wondering i got a 95 tc and i got 12 in the rear my ? is the extended shock that everybody sells will that fit in a my tc or is there shocks from another vehical i can use thank for any advise


----------



## BIGG-USO

:fool2: :sprint: :naughty:


----------



## miguel62

hey what do yall do about this AC line it runs over the cylinder it doesnt look safe and looks like it will be hit by the A-arm when it is slammed in the front lmk cause im gonna be cutting my 99 soon ....


----------



## miguel62

hey what do yall do about this AC line it runs over the cylinder it doesnt look safe and looks like it will be hit by the A-arm when it is slammed in the front lmk cause im gonna be cutting my 99 soon ....


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Mar 29 2011, 08:57 PM~20212723
> *hey what do yall do about this AC line it runs over the cylinder it doesnt look safe and looks like it will be hit by the A-arm when it is slammed in the front lmk cause im gonna be cutting my 99 soon ....
> *


Its close but it dont hit


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 29 2011, 06:14 PM~20212844
> *Its close but it dont hit
> *


how do yall bend it???and where all do yall reinforce for a partial reinforcments???Where do these frames start to give when you put switches on them...??


----------



## OUTHOPU

A/C is over rated anyways. That line didn't last long on my 95.


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 29 2011, 06:33 PM~20213505
> *A/C is over rated anyways. That line didn't last long on my 95.
> *


its pinched on mine, whats that line called? u know?


----------



## miguel62

i think its an Air Conditioner condenser line...im trying to prevent from pinching it...what do yall ussually do to bend this line??


----------



## rollin-hard

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Mar 29 2011, 09:43 PM~20214834
> *i think its an Air Conditioner condenser line...im trying to prevent from pinching it...what do yall ussually do to bend this line??
> *


the only option is to take it off or make one with a hardline yourself.


----------



## sinicle

anyone ever pull out the airbag in the dash passenger side of a 94? if so any advise or tips would be much appreciated. I'd hate for that fucker to blow up in my face! haha


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

dont pull the bag out just pull the relay under the hood and the fuse. the relay should be on the passenger side wheel well. in a black box


----------



## miguel62

Where do these frames start to give when you put switches on them...??


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

lincolns have a box frame, but they have weak bellys. its usually the first to go


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Apr 1 2011, 05:48 PM~20237794
> *lincolns have a box frame, but they have weak bellys. its usually the first to go
> *


 :yessad: :angry:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 1 2011, 04:03 PM~20237189
> *Where do these frames start to give when you put switches on them...??
> *


Make an oversized donut for the front to cover as much area as possible. The cylinder and coil will push through otherwise. That was the first issue we had on the 95. Belly is also weak as stated above. Doesn't hurt to full weld the rear pearches to the frame also. They are riveted and stitched welded and will start to come apart over time.


----------



## thephatlander

How do I get this fucking "check airsuspension" to stop?


----------



## hydrojc

i need a radiator for a 98 please eny body


----------



## dtysthriderz

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@Apr 2 2011, 07:43 AM~20241893
> *How do I get this fucking "check air suspension" to stop?
> *



on my 97 i just pulled out tha cluster panel and found tha little bulb that cause tha check air suspension light to go out.. hope this helps homie


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

Anyone have any problems with 4.5 ton coil....fitting...without reinforcement....?


----------



## dtysthriderz

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Apr 2 2011, 12:48 PM~20242847
> *Anyone have any problems with 4.5 ton coil....fitting...without reinforcement....?
> *


no they will fit after u cut about 2 turns off ... and they will eventually kill yr frame faster with out any front end reinforcements.. why would u even consider 4.5 coils anyways in a frame that's not strapped... u should only run those n a hopper.. that is way over kill for street


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Apr 2 2011, 02:48 PM~20242847
> *Anyone have any problems with 4.5 ton coil....fitting...without reinforcement....?
> *


im running the more bounce 4 tons with 5 turns pretty happy with that...only got the outside off the pocket reinforsed


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz+Apr 2 2011, 08:16 PM~20244824-->
> 
> 
> 
> no they will fit after u cut about 2 turns off ... and they will eventually kill yr frame faster with out any front end reinforcements.. why would u even consider 4.5 coils anyways in a frame that's not strapped... u should only run those n a hopper.. that is way over kill for street
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i cut one turn off.....i dont try to hop....i just cruise for now...but WILL reinforce A.S.A.P.... tru on that....what make of coil you running?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper38_@Apr 2 2011, 08:55 PM~20245078
> *im running the more bounce 4 tons with 5 turns pretty happy with that...only got the outside off the pocket reinforsed
> *


running some BBC....i'm good with this coil....


----------



## miguel62

where all do yall reinforce for a partial reinforcments???Where do these frames start to give when you put switches on them...??


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Apr 1 2011, 12:06 PM~20236509
> *dont pull the bag out just pull the relay under the hood and the fuse. the relay should be on the passenger side wheel well. in a black box
> *


I got plans for the pocket that the bag is in. but you answered my question all the same, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 1 2011, 07:49 PM~20239368
> *Make an oversized donut for the front to cover as much area as possible. The cylinder and coil will push through otherwise. That was the first issue we had on the 95. Belly is also weak as stated above. Doesn't hurt to full weld the rear pearches to the frame also. They are riveted and stitched welded and will start to come apart over time.
> *


  do you have any pics of how you did the donut reinforcment?? and these frames are riveted?? WTF??


----------



## Psycho631

anybody know where I can get a rear end cover for a 96?


----------



## dtysthriderz

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 4 2011, 03:15 PM~20257393
> *anybody know where I can get a rear end cover for a 96?
> *



i got 1 @ Auto Zone or Advance Auto Parts store.. mines a 97


----------



## dtysthriderz

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 4 2011, 01:47 PM~20256795
> *where all do yall reinforce for a partial reinforcments???Where do these frames start to give when you put switches on them...??
> *



well tha critical points is tha front pockets tha belly and rear arch's.. if u do nothing else i would defiantly reinforce those 3 area's homie. and if its for lay and lift with 48 to 36 volts to tha front and rear then u would b ok with no reinforcements but thats only front back and pancake.. but i seen way to many homies say its only for lay n play and end up trying to hop and do 3's and f*** tha frame up .. so i would do tha area's that i mentioned to b on tha safe side..


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 4 2011, 05:15 PM~20257393
> *anybody know where I can get a rear end cover for a 96?
> *


ebay. dirt cheap too


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 4 2011, 03:43 PM~20257612
> *well tha critical points is tha front pockets tha belly and rear arch's.. if u do nothing else i would defiantly reinforce those 3 area's homie. and if its for lay and lift with 48 to 36 volts to tha front and rear then u would b ok with no reinforcements but thats only front back and pancake.. but i seen way to many homies say its only for lay n play and end up trying to hop and do 3's and f*** tha frame up .. so i would do tha area's that i mentioned to b on tha safe side..
> *



x2


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

ANYONE KNOW HOW TO PUT OIL IN THE TORQUE CONVERTER OF A 96 TOWNCAR ????????


----------



## casper38

:chuck:


----------



## stinking lincoln

Is it true you can use aerostar spindles on front of TC for a higher lock up in front? :dunno:


----------



## dtysthriderz

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Apr 5 2011, 12:45 PM~20265528
> *Is it true you can use aerostar spindles on front of TC for a higher lock up in front? :dunno:
> *


as n tha mini van ?? if so then no its a front wheel drive


----------



## dtysthriderz

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 4 2011, 11:51 PM~20262161
> *ANYONE KNOW HOW TO PUT OIL IN THE TORQUE CONVERTER OF A 96 TOWNCAR ????????
> *



either pull trans and do it that way or top it off to tha full level and run it threw tha gears.. like put it n 1st for about 10 sec's and then to 2nd and soforth


----------



## stinking lincoln

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 5 2011, 02:28 PM~20266167
> *as n tha mini van ?? if so then no its a front wheel drive
> *


An aerostar is a rear wheel drive van homie I'm talking about the older style mini van early 90's model


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 4 2011, 06:43 PM~20257612
> *well tha critical points is tha front pockets tha belly and rear arch's.. if u do nothing else i would defiantly reinforce those 3 area's homie. and if its for lay and lift with 48 to 36 volts to tha front and rear then u would b ok with no reinforcements but thats only front back and pancake.. but i seen way to many homies say its only for lay n play and end up trying to hop and do 3's and f*** tha frame up .. so i would do tha area's that i mentioned to b on tha safe side..
> *


wut bout front back and side to side


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Apr 5 2011, 06:21 PM~20266498
> *An aerostar is a rear wheel drive van homie I'm talking about the older style mini van early 90's model
> *


would u happen to know if the ball joint(like the one posted a few pages back) from that van would fit on da ball joint extender and bolt up to a 93 94 spindal..thanks


----------



## stinking lincoln

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Apr 5 2011, 08:30 PM~20269510
> *would u happen to know if the ball joint(like the one posted a few pages back) from that van would fit on da ball joint extender and bolt up to a 93 94 spindal..thanks
> *


No you have to run those Chevy dually ball joints in those extenders


----------



## rug442




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@Apr 2 2011, 09:43 AM~20241893
> *How do I get this fucking "check airsuspension" to stop?
> *


What year car?


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 6 2011, 11:00 AM~20273064
> *What year car?
> *


mines a 93 and i'd like to get rid of it and the beep.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 4 2011, 04:24 PM~20257055
> * do you have any pics of how you did the donut reinforcment?? and these frames are riveted?? WTF??
> *


No pics. You just make the biggest donut possible for the front cylinder that will still fit in the coil opening. It's been a couple years since I crawled under one but I believe they use a couple of large rivets to locat the coil pearches then they stitch weld them on. Overall the Ford frames are probably the strongest stock frame out there. They just need their few weak points addressed and they will take a ton of abuse.


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 6 2011, 01:33 PM~20274056
> *No pics. You just make the biggest donut possible for the front cylinder that will still fit in the coil opening. It's been a couple years since I crawled under one but I believe they use a couple of large rivets to locat the coil pearches then they stitch weld them on. Overall the Ford frames are probably the strongest stock frame out there. They just need their few weak points addressed and they will take a ton of abuse.
> *


thats wat im planing on doing to my lincoln cuz the front driver side sits a inch lower from the small donut starting to go threw :angry:


----------



## dtysthriderz

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Apr 5 2011, 08:28 PM~20269485
> *wut bout front back and side to side
> *



i would only do FRONT n BACK n PANCAKE.. side to side u take a small chance of tweaking tha frame .
b/c u put alot of weight on tha coil pockets and perch's, instead of all 4 carrying tha weight load equal u r shifting that xtra weight to 1 coil pocket and 1 rear perch..


----------



## dtysthriderz

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Apr 6 2011, 12:55 PM~20274498
> *thats wat im planing on doing to my lincoln cuz the front driver side sits a inch lower from the small donut starting to go threw :angry:
> *


not a Lincoln but to give u a visual, i welded a 1/2" donut on tha inside top of pocket and 1/4" donut on top of pocket.. hope this helps u some


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 6 2011, 04:54 PM~20275258
> *not a Lincoln but to give u a visual, i welded a 1/2" donut on tha inside top of pocket and 1/4" donut on top of pocket.. hope this helps u some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats wat i waz thinking of doing but on my 92 i have to cut the whole mounting brackets for the top a arms cuz theres no space inbetween like the pic...wen i finish reinforcing the front thats wat i'll do


----------



## dtysthriderz

here's a 90 Lincoln Tc


----------



## OUTHOPU

Whats up with the tubing between the crossbar and frame?


----------



## dtysthriderz

there's 2 reasons . 1 it made it easier to remove tha Arm bolts b/c tha stock mounts was a b****..lol
the other it gave me a higher lock up


----------



## dtysthriderz

O.. and thanks for tha answer n tha pm i sent u.. i will have more as i cross them :thumbsup:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 6 2011, 06:11 PM~20275796
> *there's 2 reasons . 1 it made it easier to remove tha Arm bolts b/c tha stock mounts was a b****..lol
> the other it gave me a higher lock up
> *


might try out that tubing :biggrin:....u didnt get no alignment problems?


----------



## dtysthriderz

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Apr 6 2011, 05:39 PM~20276394
> *might try out that tubing :biggrin:....u didnt get no alignment problems?
> *



tha tubing gave me about 1 1/5 more lock up ..b/c it raised tha upper A up higher from tha stock mounts. I was'nt worried about tha Alignment b/c i could set it back with a tape measure..after i did thisi lost alot of my bull dog and i had 1 1/2 xtension so i xtended another set to 2" and i had tha bull dog back.. just wanted to give u heads up first..


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 6 2011, 03:34 PM~20275547
> *here's a 90 Lincoln Tc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what car did that top a-arm come off of?.....that dont look like a t.c a-arm...


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 6 2011, 08:03 PM~20276588
> *tha tubing gave me about 1 1/5 more lock up ..b/c it raised tha upper A up higher from tha stock mounts. I was'nt worried about tha Alignment b/c i could set it back with a tape measure..after i did thisi lost alot of my bull dog and i had 1 1/2 xtension  so i xtended another set to 2" and i had tha bull dog back.. just wanted to give u heads up first..
> *


picks of the lock up :happysad:


----------



## shystie69

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Apr 6 2011, 07:53 PM~20277893
> *what car did that top a-arm come off of?.....that dont look like a t.c a-arm...
> *


there 80-90 a-arms i put some on my 93


----------



## Big nene 1

I need a new rear end.anybody got one in the LA area?my is wraped but its bending my axles were the bearings go.hit me hup


----------



## shystie69

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 6 2011, 08:48 PM~20278603
> *I need a new rear end.anybody got one in the LA area?my is wraped but its bending my axles were the bearings go.hit me hup
> *


im trying to get a slip driveshaft for my 93 anybody have 1 or know were i can get one at a decent price :dunno: hit me up


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Apr 6 2011, 11:08 PM~20278100
> *picks of the lock up :happysad:
> *


x2


----------



## BIGG-USO

im going to try this again because my last ? didnt get answer but i figured it out, but i really have a problem now im running 12 in the rear and my brake line is stoping me from getting the full lock is there a longer line i can use pls let me know thank you


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by BIGG-USO_@Apr 7 2011, 10:42 AM~20281390
> *im going to try this again because my last ? didnt get answer but i figured it out, but i really have a problem now im running 12 in the rear and my brake line is stoping me from getting the full lock is there a longer line i can use pls let me know thank you
> *


just unbolt the line from frame
i got 16" in rear i have stock lines ans they fine just unbolt the line from frame


----------



## regalistic

??????... i got 2000 TC and the rear brake lights are not working. the the brake light in the window does however work fine. i replace all the bulbs and checked all the fuses, and still not working. my guess is it is in the wiring. but is there something else it could be? figured i would see before i go checking wires....thanks


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by shystie69_@Apr 6 2011, 10:15 PM~20278962
> *im trying to get a slip driveshaft for my 93 anybody have 1 or know were i can get one at a decent price :dunno:  hit me up
> *


Hit up big rich.he b selling his drive shafts cheap.with the slip yoke


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by BIGG-USO_@Apr 7 2011, 09:42 AM~20281390
> *im going to try this again because my last ? didnt get answer but i figured it out, but i really have a problem now im running 12 in the rear and my brake line is stoping me from getting the full lock is there a longer line i can use pls let me know thank you
> *


i think that waz discused in the first pages...but u can either unbolt it or run a longer line :thumbsup:


----------



## dtysthriderz

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Apr 6 2011, 07:53 PM~20277893
> *what car did that top a-arm come off of?.....that dont look like a t.c a-arm...
> *



its tha stock A this lincoln is a 90


----------



## shystie69

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 7 2011, 01:12 PM~20283719
> *Hit up big rich.he b selling his drive shafts cheap.with the slip yoke
> *


kool just saw his page thanks


----------



## shystie69

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 7 2011, 11:16 AM~20282856
> *just unbolt the line from frame
> i got 16" in rear i have stock lines ans they fine just unbolt the line  from frame
> *


x2


----------



## rollin-hard

:biggrin:


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 7 2011, 03:45 PM~20283558
> *??????... i got 2000 TC and the rear brake lights are not working. the the brake light in the window does however work fine. i replace all the bulbs and checked all the fuses, and still not working. my guess is it is in the wiring. but is there something else it could be? figured i would see before i go checking wires....thanks
> *



YOU CAN TRY the brake light switch under dash behind the brake pedal but if that was bad then the car wont come out of park when cranked :happysad:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by benz88+Mar 15 2011, 03:15 PM~20097609-->
> 
> 
> 
> heres 8s in the front, 16's in the rear. No chains no weight just 10batts across the back with 3pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 08:14 PM~20116292
> *thats lowrider 4 life on heres,
> mine stands 3 but i really need a new frame
> 8's and 16's, No chains, 8 batts. no weight. all stock Trailing arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now its time for a redo
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-white link 93_@Mar 18 2011, 11:15 AM~20121091
> *i got 16's chainbridge and adj t/a's  just 4 batts  no weight at all... you only need a slip if you want a high lock up and still drive it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



alright, so im gathering, for 14's you can get away with no trailing arm mods, for 16's, you can do a standing 3 but not rolling...???

i need to know kinda fast, im about to order my rear cylinders and need to know, thanks...


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 8 2011, 11:31 PM~20295943
> *alright, so im gathering, for 14's you can get away with no trailing arm mods, for 16's, you can do a standing 3 but not rolling...???
> 
> i need to know kinda fast, im about to order my rear cylinders and need to know, thanks...
> *


if u wanna drive locked up with enything past 12's (depending on how much coil u run) u'll need a slip yolk so u dont push da drive shaft into da tranny :thumbsup: and upper adjustable trailing arms so u can adjust da pinion angle


----------



## UCETAH

HELP!

I GOT WATER LEAKING INSIDE MY 98 ON PASSENGER SIDE.

THE CARPET IS SOAKING WET NOT SURE IF ITS FROM CLOGED COWL OR BAD HEATER CORE..

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT PAGE THE STEP BY STEP PICS OF HOW TO CLEAN CLOGED COWL IS ON??


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Apr 9 2011, 07:27 PM~20299410
> *HELP!
> 
> I GOT WATER LEAKING INSIDE MY 98 ON PASSENGER SIDE.
> 
> THE CARPET IS SOAKING WET NOT SURE IF ITS FROM CLOGED COWL OR BAD HEATER CORE..
> 
> DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT PAGE THE STEP BY STEP PICS OF HOW TO CLEAN CLOGED COWL IS ON??
> *


thats your heater core homie, time to take the dash apart, it sucks, i did it to my old 97...!!!


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 9 2011, 06:50 PM~20299789
> *thats your heater core homie, time to take the dash apart, it sucks, i did it to my old 97...!!!
> *


DAM!

THATS WHAT I THINK TOO BUT WANT TO TRY CLEANING OUT THE CLOGED COWL FIRST.

HOW MUCH DID IT COST TO PUT IN NEW HEATER CORE?


----------



## droppen98

any one have any ball joint sleeves to convert the uppers to a gm ball joint ive been trying to ust go through bmh but they wont get back with me so if you are looking to get rid of some please pm me


----------



## hydrojc

wtb 1998 lincoln town car wheel adapters , to slap on 13 thanks :wow:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 8 2011, 04:55 PM~20292797
> *YOU CAN TRY  the brake light switch under dash behind the brake pedal but if that was bad then the car wont come out of park when cranked :happysad:
> *


i replaced that... still nothing!


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Apr 9 2011, 06:53 PM~20299810
> *DAM!
> 
> THATS WHAT I THINK TOO BUT WANT TO TRY CLEANING OUT THE CLOGED COWL FIRST.
> 
> HOW MUCH DID IT COST TO PUT IN NEW HEATER CORE?
> *



where is that cowl at?...i have a 97 and just found out the 2000 is fucked too....


----------



## stinking lincoln

> _Originally posted by hydrojc_@Apr 10 2011, 09:57 AM~20303369
> *wtb 1998 lincoln town car wheel adapters , to slap on 13 thanks :wow:
> *


Spindle swap that bitch homie :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Apr 9 2011, 08:53 PM~20299810
> *DAM!
> 
> THATS WHAT I THINK TOO BUT WANT TO TRY CLEANING OUT THE CLOGED COWL FIRST.
> 
> HOW MUCH DID IT COST TO PUT IN NEW HEATER CORE?
> *


i dont remember, but its not that much, its more the work that sucks into doing it thank anything, but you can get it done in 1 afternoon for sure...


----------



## second 2none eddie

finally installed the arms in my boys car
arms done by outhopu..








before








after


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 9 2011, 12:31 AM~20295943
> *alright, so im gathering, for 14's you can get away with no trailing arm mods, for 16's, you can do a standing 3 but not rolling...???
> 
> i need to know kinda fast, im about to order my rear cylinders and need to know, thanks...
> *


You can do rolling three on any size bove 12"s and the adj. Trailing arms are for less stress and . Save ur bushings too,,,,,,,, you will need a bridge for spring pockets are weak and chains will
prevent drive shaft into tranny issue






> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Apr 9 2011, 08:27 PM~20299410
> *HELP!
> 
> I GOT WATER LEAKING INSIDE MY 98 ON PASSENGER SIDE.
> 
> THE CARPET IS SOAKING WET NOT SURE IF ITS FROM CLOGED COWL OR BAD HEATER CORE..
> 
> DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT PAGE THE STEP BY STEP PICS OF HOW TO CLEAN CLOGED COWL IS ON??
> *


might be chance threres a crack window seal allowing water to come in and its going to run to floorboard


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Apr 10 2011, 09:01 PM~20305612
> *finally installed the arms in my boys car
> arms done by outhopu..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the best way and safest way to correct tha tire lean 


Oh and clean tc :biggrin:


----------



## livnlo

hello, all i am new to hydros have had all air before. i have a 1990 towncar with a two pump four dump 8 batt set up i have been told the set up is not your average as the blocks are like three inches thick with schrader valves it is for play not realy into hopping i like three wheeling and shit . got a couple questions for you guys i am running 48 volts a pump and on the rear side i am constantly blowing noids and cant figure out why? and what can i do to post up a higher three...can onlypower want to stand but have that figured out. thanks foryour time guys and am open to all suggestions and tips


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Apr 9 2011, 06:27 PM~20299410
> *HELP!
> 
> I GOT WATER LEAKING INSIDE MY 98 ON PASSENGER SIDE.
> 
> THE CARPET IS SOAKING WET NOT SURE IF ITS FROM CLOGED COWL OR BAD HEATER CORE..
> 
> DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT PAGE THE STEP BY STEP PICS OF HOW TO CLEAN CLOGED COWL IS ON??
> *



its probally the gasket that is inbetween the cowl i had the same problem when i changed my wiper motor the gasket got a rip in it and was letting water in my car


----------



## ALPAq




----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by livnlo_@Apr 10 2011, 09:51 PM~20305914
> *hello, all i am new to hydros have had all air before. i have a 1990 towncar with a two pump four dump 8 batt set up i have been told the set up is not your average as the blocks are like three inches thick with schrader valves it is for play not realy into hopping i like three wheeling and shit . got a couple questions for you guys i am running 48 volts a pump and on the rear side i am constantly blowing noids and cant figure out why? and what can i do to post up a higher three...can onlypower want to stand but have that figured out. thanks foryour time guys and am open to all suggestions and tips
> *



post pics pf setup and you bought new noids and they blew???? as far as 3 wheel 14 or 16" cylinders will get you higher :biggrin:


----------



## shystie69

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Apr 9 2011, 06:46 AM~20296641
> *if u wanna drive locked up with enything past 12's (depending on how much coil u run) u'll need a slip yolk so u dont push da drive shaft into da tranny :thumbsup: and upper adjustable trailing arms so u can adjust da pinion angle
> *


ama get a slip at a local shop what exactly do i need to tell him to cut it at a lil shorter or exactly same length size any tips


----------



## dtysthriderz

> _Originally posted by shystie69_@Apr 13 2011, 12:22 PM~20329435
> *ama get a slip at a local shop what exactly do i need to tell him to cut it at a lil shorter or exactly same length size any tips
> *



i had 16's and my slip was installed to still b tha factory length of tha driveshaft. i had no issues


----------



## rollin-hard

:wow:


----------



## stinking lincoln

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 14 2011, 12:12 AM~20335647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


----------



## cruisethewhip

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 7 2011, 01:45 PM~20283558
> *??????... i got 2000 TC and the rear brake lights are not working. the the brake light in the window does however work fine. i replace all the bulbs and checked all the fuses, and still not working. my guess is it is in the wiring. but is there something else it could be? figured i would see before i go checking wires....thanks
> *


i have that exact same problem in my just that i have a 93. and all the lights work fine but when i brake NONE of the brake lights lighten up... i was also told it was the brake light switch (located under the dash) is this true? or could it be something else??


----------



## gzking

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@Apr 17 2011, 10:37 AM~20358205
> *i have that exact same problem in my just that i have a 93. and all the lights work fine but when i brake NONE of the brake lights lighten up... i was also told it was the brake light switch (located under the dash) is this true? or could it be something else??
> *


If the third brake light is working your brake switch SHOULD be ok . Brake lights run thru the Turn Signal/Hazard Switch . I would confirm you have power thru that . Hopefully this helps


----------



## GoodTimes317

anyone got 1 inch extended uppers for a 90 towncar? PM me..


----------



## rug442

:biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard

:biggrin:


----------



## cruisethewhip

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 17 2011, 04:32 PM~20359393
> *If the third brake light is working your brake switch SHOULD be ok . Brake lights run thru the Turn Signal/Hazard Switch . I would confirm you have power thru that . Hopefully this helps
> *


my 3rd light doesnt work either.? yes my turn signals & everything else turn ON just that wen i hit the brake all rear light DO nOT brightin up...?


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 18 2011, 03:23 AM~20363009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## shystie69

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 13 2011, 06:28 PM~20332410
> *i had 16's and my slip was installed to still b tha factory length of tha driveshaft. i had no issues
> *


any pics


----------



## cruisethewhip

BUMP


----------



## TRU*SA*67

PARTING OUT A 1996 LINC TC HIT ME UP IF U NEED ANY PARTS CXECK MY POST HVE PICS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## cruisethewhip

belt and pulleys how much ^^^ TRU*SA*67


----------



## Big nene 1

Will some 90 tc front upper A arms fit a 99 tc if I take the back bar off?need some imfo asap.want to head to the junk yard if they do.


----------



## TRU*SA*67

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@May 5 2011, 10:00 AM~20489738
> *belt and pulleys how much ^^^  TRU*SA*67
> *


60.00 BUCKS


----------



## Boy.HighClass

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 5 2011, 11:36 PM~20495485
> *Will some 90 tc front upper A arms fit a 99 tc if I take the back bar off?need some imfo asap.want to head to the junk yard if they do.
> *


Yeah


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@May 6 2011, 02:01 AM~20495711
> *Yeah
> *


So there no need to close them right?I can just get some and extend them and fit perfect?thanx for the imfo


----------



## casper38

:cheesy:


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 6 2011, 10:20 AM~20496998
> *So there no need to close them right?I can just get some and extend them and fit perfect?thanx for the imfo
> *


you may want to install them first and see if you need to extend them i put some gm uppers on a 98 and the stock arm looks like a 1/2 extention and a 1 1/4 extended arm looks like a 2 inch arm


----------



## shystie69

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@May 7 2011, 09:43 AM~20502899
> *you may want to install them first and see if you need to extend them i put some gm uppers on a 98 and the stock arm looks like a 1/2 extention and a 1 1/4 extended arm looks like a 2 inch arm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


. 
From what gm car and year are they


----------



## shystie69

TTT


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by shystie69_@May 7 2011, 12:29 PM~20503309
> *.
> From what gm car and year are they
> *


We used caddy arms on a hopp er b for but it did have a big tuck.


----------



## droppen98

any one have any luck with getting around the a/c lines on the 98 and up town cars?


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by shystie69_@May 7 2011, 12:29 PM~20503309
> *.
> From what gm car and year are they
> *


these are caddy uppers that have been extended 1 1/4


----------



## droppen98

there here are with stock caddy uppers


----------



## Big nene 1

Thanks for the pics...about to head out to the junk yard and start llooking for some A arms


----------



## shystie69

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 8 2011, 10:06 AM~20507535
> *Thanks for the pics...about to head out to the junk yard and start llooking for some A arms
> *


 Nice what year caddy


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by shystie69_@May 8 2011, 12:26 PM~20507859
> *Nice what year caddy
> *


80 through 96 you have to use 90s model dullay ball joints shave the outsides of where you mount the joint to the arm to fit it in the arm and also open the hole for the ball joint to set is as the truck ball joint is a bit bigger around and you have to taper the spindle to accept the gm ball joint i will take some pics when i get some cash to get supplys this is basicly a learn as i go thing


----------



## Psycho631

Any one know what weight the rear end gear oil is for a 96?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I just wanted to ask how Manny of you drive ur cars daily on 14"s is it really better then 13"s....Thanks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 13 2011, 05:40 AM~20544023
> *I just wanted to ask how Manny of you drive ur cars daily on 14"s is it really better then 13"s....Thanks
> *


I had 14's on mine and drove my car daily with no problems. Me personaly I would shy away from 13's on a daily ,but thats just me.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 13 2011, 06:58 AM~20544042
> *I had 14's on mine and drove my car daily with no problems. Me personaly I would shy away from 13's on a daily ,but thats just me.
> *


Thanks homie...Im going to runn 14's now on my ride plus I was told it would be better for my tranny????Anyways thanks


----------



## casper38

will the bottom a arms from a 92-97 town car fit a 98 lincoln?...


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

HAS ANYONE EVER PULLED A LINCOLN TOWN CAR WITH A FORD EXPLORER? I HAVE A 2000 FORD EXPLORER AND I'M TRYING TO PULL MY 97 LINCOLN TOWN CAR. WOULD IT BE BETTER TO PULL IT WITH A CAR DOLLY OR A TRAILER? OR SHOULD I NOT EVEN TRY IT? NEVER DONE THIS BEFORE SO ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED. ALL I KNOW IS THAT THE EXPLORER IS A 4.O V6 4WHEEL DRIVE.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 13 2011, 06:40 AM~20544023
> *I just wanted to ask how Manny of you drive ur cars daily on 14"s is it really better then 13"s....Thanks
> *


13in dz on my daily :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@May 14 2011, 04:58 PM~20552332
> *13in dz on my daily  :biggrin:
> *


I do to man(3 years now)  but I was just trying to find out some info thats all


----------



## thephatlander

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 14 2011, 03:26 PM~20552930
> *I do to man(3 years now)    but I was just trying to find out some info thats all
> *



13z Only way to go!


----------



## sickassscion

I have a question..if i put my car in jack stands and release the oil from my rear shouldnt i be able to twist my cylinders around.


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 15 2011, 09:08 AM~20555768
> *I have a question..if i put my car in jack stands and release the oil from my rear shouldnt i be able to twist my cylinders around.
> *



Yes, when you lift the car off the ground your relieving the pressure off the suspension


----------



## sickassscion

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@May 15 2011, 11:02 AM~20556071
> *Yes, when you lift the car off the ground your relieving the pressure off the suspension
> *


i had a feeling,just wanted to make sure befor i got into doing it...thanx


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@May 14 2011, 01:41 PM~20552096
> *HAS ANYONE EVER PULLED A LINCOLN TOWN CAR WITH A FORD EXPLORER? I HAVE A 2000 FORD EXPLORER AND I'M TRYING TO PULL MY 97 LINCOLN TOWN CAR. WOULD IT BE BETTER TO PULL IT WITH A CAR DOLLY OR A TRAILER? OR SHOULD I NOT EVEN TRY IT? NEVER DONE THIS BEFORE SO ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED. ALL I KNOW IS THAT THE EXPLORER IS A 4.O V6 4WHEEL DRIVE.
> *


Are you trying to travel or just move it from one place to another?first,lincoln is way longer than your suv. And you will loose control..(belive me,it happen to me)...but if you just want to move it?you'll be alright....


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 14 2011, 07:26 PM~20552930
> *I do to man(3 years now)    but I was just trying to find out some info thats all
> *


 :biggrin: yea i hear u my boys have 14z on there lincs but that there personal choice of wheel. all in all the tranny does take more abuse but if u treat it right and drive it at moderate speeeds and dnt throw the gears from one to another ud be ok.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 16 2011, 12:57 AM~20560343
> *Are you trying to travel or just move it from one place to another?first,lincoln is way longer than your suv. And you will loose control..(belive me,it happen to me)...but if you just want to move it?you'll be alright....
> *


DAMN NVM THEN. YEAH I WAS TRYING TO PULL IT TO A CAR SHOW 2 HOURS AWAY BUT IF I MITE LOSE CONTROL THEN I WON'T DO IT CUZ I'MA HAVE MY GURL AND 3MONTH OLD DAUGHTER WITH ME TOO.  

TRANNY IS NOT WORKING THAT GOOD SO THAT'S Y I WAS GUNNA PULL IT. THANKS FOR THE INFO THO HOMIE.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@May 18 2011, 07:22 AM~20576504
> *DAMN NVM THEN. YEAH I WAS TRYING TO PULL IT TO A CAR SHOW 2 HOURS AWAY BUT IF I MITE LOSE CONTROL THEN I WON'T DO IT CUZ I'MA HAVE MY GURL AND 3MONTH OLD DAUGHTER WITH ME TOO.
> 
> TRANNY IS NOT WORKING THAT GOOD SO THAT'S Y I WAS GUNNA PULL IT. THANKS FOR THE INFO THO HOMIE.
> *


AND THAT IS A MAJESTICS SHOW THAT IS. :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@May 18 2011, 06:23 AM~20576507
> *AND THAT IS A MAJESTICS SHOW THAT IS.  :biggrin:
> *


daytona?fla :cheesy:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by casper38_@May 18 2011, 08:47 AM~20576694
> *daytona?fla :cheesy:
> *


YEAH. LOOKS LIKE THE TOWN CAR ISN'T GUNNA MAKE IT.  DN'T GOT ANYTHING BIGGER TO PULL IT WITH.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@May 18 2011, 10:35 AM~20577148
> *YEAH. LOOKS LIKE THE TOWN CAR ISN'T GUNNA MAKE IT.   DN'T GOT ANYTHING BIGGER TO PULL IT WITH.
> *


 :angry:  :happysad: come on man u gotta make even of the tc cant


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@May 18 2011, 09:03 AM~20577297
> *:angry:    :happysad: come on man u gotta make even of the tc cant
> *


Rent a UHAUL truck....we always do that.....


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

I need help!!!

Im finally putting together my front undercairrage after 2 years of being chromed and sitting in my garage..

Does anyone have pics of their undercairrage without tires on? Im maching up everything tonight.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@May 18 2011, 11:03 AM~20577297
> *:angry:    :happysad: come on man u gotta make even of the tc cant
> *


I'MA STILL GO. :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 18 2011, 05:12 PM~20579680
> *Rent a UHAUL truck....we always do that.....
> *


:biggrin: I'MA CHECK EM OUT SEE WHAT'S UP.


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@May 14 2011, 11:41 AM~20552096
> *HAS ANYONE EVER PULLED A LINCOLN TOWN CAR WITH A FORD EXPLORER? I HAVE A 2000 FORD EXPLORER AND I'M TRYING TO PULL MY 97 LINCOLN TOWN CAR. WOULD IT BE BETTER TO PULL IT WITH A CAR DOLLY OR A TRAILER? OR SHOULD I NOT EVEN TRY IT? NEVER DONE THIS BEFORE SO ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED. ALL I KNOW IS THAT THE EXPLORER IS A 4.O V6 4WHEEL DRIVE.
> *


uhaul wont event rent any kind of trailer to you if you own an explorer :biggrin: sad but true
i was always dealing with uhaul till i got my own car trailer and over heard them turning down a trailer rental cause that was the situation


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 19 2011, 10:51 PM~20589445
> *I need help!!!
> 
> Im finally putting together my front undercairrage after 2 years of being chromed and sitting in my garage..
> 
> Does anyone have pics of their undercairrage without tires on? Im maching up everything tonight.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 20 2011, 09:46 PM~20597095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie that helps


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@May 21 2011, 07:31 PM~20601238
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


stalker :uh:


----------



## DeeLoc

showtime what happened to your build thread, been looking for it, but can't find it.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

I took it off, Im 80 percent done with the car, and have had that build on there for 2 years. I figuered its time to finish the car and give everybody something to be suprised about in the end. Plus theres a couple fools i wanna serve, so i dont want to spoil anything. 

I will redo the whole build topic from start to finish again with all pictures and no comments when its done. Itll be a few months. 

welding the spring pockets

















New set of a arms i had made, ( i built 3 sets of a arms and sold the other 2 because they had pits. I spent 1300 in just lowers tp have made. But i hate pits. :uh: )









putting the front end together with the new chrome lowers









Sanding the car getting prepped for paint


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 23 2011, 06:31 AM~20609282
> *I took it off, Im 80 percent done with the car, and have had that build on there for 2 years. I figuered its time to finish the car and give everybody something to be suprised about in the end. Plus theres a couple fools i wanna serve, so i dont want to spoil anything.
> 
> I will redo the whole build topic from start to finish again with all pictures and no comments when its done. Itll be a few months.
> 
> *


Ah gotcha, yeah I'm the same way, can't let out too much.


----------



## dada

how can i have stand still 3 wheel on 99 linc tc


----------



## Big nene 1

anybody looking for the plastic intake cover for a 96,97 LINCOLN?I HAVE 2,$35 EACH.ALSO HAVE 2 SETS OF CLEAN CORNER LIGHT AND ALL 4 DOOR PANNELS


----------



## RML3864




----------



## casper38

RML3864 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## SOUTHCYDE

second 2none eddie said:


> yes it does if u have BALL JOINT EXTENDERS change the ball joint to a 80's Aerostar get napas their the best
> http://www.napaonline.com/Search/Detail.as...6+50028+2028002


u got a p/n on these??


----------



## pitbull166

ttt


----------



## ROCK OUT

anybody have a problem with the EGR valve i had it scanned and that's what came up but its way the hell in the back think i may have to pull of the intake its a 92 car runs perfect just idles funny sometimes


----------



## Mr lowrider305

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> I took it off, Im 80 percent done with the car, and have had that build on there for 2 years. I figuered its time to finish the car and give everybody something to be suprised about in the end. Plus theres a couple fools i wanna serve, so i dont want to spoil anything.
> 
> I will redo the whole build topic from start to finish again with all pictures and no comments when its done. Itll be a few months.
> 
> welding the spring pockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New set of a arms i had made, ( i built 3 sets of a arms and sold the other 2 because they had pits. I spent 1300 in just lowers tp have made. But i hate pits. :uh: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting the front end together with the new chrome lowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the car getting prepped for paint


 :thumbsup:


----------



## casper38

ttt:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

I never see these cars in the main tense thread they must be generally problem free well designed motors


----------



## 91 towncar

This is the most helpful thread on the internet!


----------



## 91 towncar

ROCK OUT said:


> anybody have a problem with the EGR valve i had it scanned and that's what came up but its way the hell in the back think i may have to pull of the intake its a 92 car runs perfect just idles funny sometimes


I had the same problem. The hoses to the t housing that go to the valve hust wore out and was sucking in tons of air. Idle was crappy as hell. I didnt have to take the intake off thoe. Just not a whole lot of room to work with. Just need some light and you should be able to reach in there from the sides


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

.TODD said:


> I never see these cars in the main tense thread they must be generally problem free well designed motors


Yeah there not bad after you get the plastic intake manifold replaced.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

:biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

91 towncar said:


> I had the same problem. The hoses to the t housing that go to the valve hust wore out and was sucking in tons of air. Idle was crappy as hell. I didnt have to take the intake off thoe. Just not a whole lot of room to work with. Just need some light and you should be able to reach in there from the sides


o right on i reached back there and was like...... FML that shits back there and i couldnt see the bolts i could only feel them. but thanks u gave me some hope now ill actually put in an effort:thumbsup:

now how are all the guys with the spoon extenders running the gm balljoints i dont see room for a nut with the sway bar hook up in the way,


----------



## pinche chico

anybody know if balljoints off g-bodies are interchangeable with 83 lincoln ?,,thanks


----------



## .TODD

im still lookin for a lincoln anyone who may be intrested lmk


----------



## pinche chico

ANYONE HAVE THE MEASUREMENT IN BETWEEN THE FRAME RAILS FOR 92 LINCOLN??,,IM GOING TO DO A BRIDGE BUT THE CAR DONT GET HERE TILL SUNDAY AND I NEED TO BUY THE C CHANNED 2MARRO,,THANKS


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

my boy installed 4 link that i bought from unlimited hustle


----------



## shystie69

83lac-va-beach said:


> my boy installed 4 link that i bought from unlimited hustle


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

does n e one have inside measurement of frame rail to frame rail of 98 towncar


----------



## aguilera620

when you do the spindal swap do you have to change the lower ball joints too or only if they break? cuz thats a pain in the ass to change em. lol. i remember tryin to change them out in my old cutlass.


----------



## ROCK OUT

aguilera620 said:


> when you do the spindal swap do you have to change the lower ball joints too or only if they break? cuz thats a pain in the ass to change em. lol. i remember tryin to change them out in my old cutlass.


its not that hard to change them if you have the tool its basically just a clamp a lot of the time the auto places let you rent them i know the autozone here in town lets you burrow them for free.


----------



## juicemen

aguilera620 said:


> when you do the spindal swap do you have to change the lower ball joints too or only if they break? cuz thats a pain in the ass to change em. lol. i remember tryin to change them out in my old cutlass.


Better to be safe and change them then to have regrets if/when shit breaks!


----------



## aguilera620

juicemen said:


> Better to be safe and change them then to have regrets if/when shit breaks!


yea but im not gonna have switches it is just gonna be stock do i still have to do it? i had the tool but it was the first time doin it


----------



## RollinX151

I got some 6" lift F 150 coil springs and was wondering if anyone has used f 150 springs before and if they would fit in the pockets of a towncar? I wanted to put some stiffer higher springs up front but just wondered if they fit in the pockets? 
(its a 95 towncar and its my daily. With the wires on it bottoms out every so often and I didn't want to buy stock coils or 3, 3 1/2 ton full stack either since its my daily.)


----------



## krome65

Hey I got a 99 and my overdrive light just came on and keeps flashing...now when i roll my car it wont shift into o/d and is revving high...I tried pushing the button on the shift lever but it dosnt do anything......pm any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## TexasHeat806

aguilera620 said:


> yea but im not gonna have switches it is just gonna be stock do i still have to do it? i had the tool but it was the first time doin it


if you're already gonna have the suspension taken apart might as well take an extra 20 min to put new ones


----------



## TexasHeat806

krome65 said:


> Hey I got a 99 and my overdrive light just came on and keeps flashing...now when i roll my car it wont shift into o/d and is revving high...I tried pushing the button on the shift lever but it dosnt do anything......pm any suggestions. Thanks


run a scanner diagnostic test. could be a sensor in the valve body but i know a couple people that have had that happen to them and the tranny shop told them they needed another tranny


----------



## shystie69

TexasHeat806 said:


> run a scanner diagnostic test. could be a sensor in the valve body but i know a couple people that have had that happen to them and the tranny shop told them they needed another tranny


mines doing the same thing on my 93 told me its the neutral safety switch ama change it and a oil change ill let u kno the outcome bro


----------



## TexasHeat806




----------



## aguilera620

will 93 spindals with 94 caliper combo work? does it matter if i get abs spindals because i can get em with or without?


----------



## .TODD

awesome topic thankyou showtime just got my TC have alot to learn


----------



## RollinX151

RollinX151 said:


> I got some 6" lift F 150 coil springs and was wondering if anyone has used f 150 springs before and if they would fit in the pockets of a towncar? I wanted to put some stiffer higher springs up front but just wondered if they fit in the pockets?
> (its a 95 towncar and its my daily. With the wires on it bottoms out every so often and I didn't want to buy stock coils or 3, 3 1/2 ton full stack either since its my daily.)


Anyone?


----------



## jackhopper

you say thats your daily driver so i will assume its not lifted,order some heavy duty front coils and use kyb shocks, or u you can go to to the auto auto parts store and buy a round 1 or 2 inch spacer ring that goes on top of you coil, when you put 13 inch wires on big cars every thing in closer to the ground.


----------



## RollinX151

jackhopper said:


> you say thats your daily driver so i will assume its not lifted,order some heavy duty front coils and use kyb shocks, or u you can go to to the auto auto parts store and buy a round 1 or 2 inch spacer ring that goes on top of you coil, when you put 13 inch wires on big cars every thing in closer to the ground.


No its not juiced. If I put spacers in, it probably wont do anything because these coils are shot. they are SUPER soft and even with stock wheels it almost bottomed out. I was just wondering if anyone has used F 150 coils before to see if they would fit in the pocket or be too wide or not wide enough. I have the coils already but wanted feedback before I take the suspension apart.


----------



## ssilly

Watz up peeps. I have a 99 Lincoln town car 2 pumps 6 batts wat size coil should I run up front just basic layNplay no hopping and for the rear how much PSI on the accums. Thanx


----------



## RollinX151

ssilly said:


> Watz up peeps. I have a 99 Lincoln town car 2 pumps 6 batts wat size coil should I run up front just basic layNplay no hopping and for the rear how much PSI on the accums. Thanx


I used 3 ton coils up front with 3 turns on my 97. Depending on how low you want the car to get, I would suggest start at 5 turns and cut half a turn from there until you get the height you want. 

My white 97, this is the 3 ton with 3 turns dumped. 2 turns in the back









This is my other lincoln with 3 tons and 4 turns up front...(back was stock in this picture)


----------



## aguilera620

aguilera620 said:


> will 93 spindals with 94 caliper combo work? does it matter if i get abs spindals because i can get em with or without?


anybody?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

I need help I got a 90 ltc and it makes this big crack/banggin sound on the fron right side a arm when you stop or like stwist the wheel....


----------



## Ole School 97

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> I need help I got a 90 ltc and it makes this big crack/banggin sound on the fron right side a arm when you stop or like stwist the wheel....


Check your bushings and front suspension.


----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## shystie69

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> I need help I got a 90 ltc and it makes this big crack/banggin sound on the fron right side a arm when you stop or like stwist the wheel....


make sure your top a-arm bolts are tight if there loose recommend taking them out and washing it with degreaser if theres grease built up if not just tight them up g


----------



## shystie69

Ole School 97 said:


> Check your bushings and front suspension.


 xx2


----------



## G-TIMES 559

GOTTA 95' TOWNCAR & IT STARTS 2 OVERHEAT AFTER ABOUT 10 MILES OR SO OF FREEWAY DRIVING, I REPLACED THE FAN CLUTCH & CHECKED & THERE IS NO THERMOSTAT WONDERING IF IT REALLY NEEDS 1 CUZ I BEEN TOLD IT REALLY DOSENT....ANY TRUTH 2 THIS?? WHAT ELSE COULD IT BE? WATER PUMP?? RADIATOR FLUSH?? THE TEMP GAUGE STARTS GOING UP 2 BARS PAST HALFWAYS BUT REAL FAST ANY1 HAD THIS PROBLEM B4??


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> I need help I got a 90 ltc and it makes this big crack/banggin sound on the fron right side a arm when you stop or like stwist the wheel....



thats going to be your lower balljoint...


----------



## shystie69

G-TIMES 559 said:


> GOTTA 95' TOWNCAR & IT STARTS 2 OVERHEAT AFTER ABOUT 10 MILES OR SO OF FREEWAY DRIVING, I REPLACED THE FAN CLUTCH & CHECKED & THERE IS NO THERMOSTAT WONDERING IF IT REALLY NEEDS 1 CUZ I BEEN TOLD IT REALLY DOSENT....ANY TRUTH 2 THIS?? WHAT ELSE COULD IT BE? WATER PUMP?? RADIATOR FLUSH?? THE TEMP GAUGE STARTS GOING UP 2 BARS PAST HALFWAYS BUT REAL FAST ANY1 HAD THIS PROBLEM B4??


mine had same problem it was the waterpump i also put the thermostat also told me thermostat not needed but in older cars newer cars is diff not sure


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

G-time do you still have the original plastic intake manifold on your tc? I know my anti-freeze was leaking and my car would get alittle hotter.. And the funny thing anytime I would turn left the car would die... But once it was changed my car runs perfectly..


----------



## RollinX151

Bumper Chippin 88 said:


> G-time do you still have the original plastic intake manifold on your tc? I know my anti-freeze was leaking and my car would get alittle hotter.. And the funny thing anytime I would turn left the car would die... But once it was changed my car runs perfectly..


he has a 95, 95's don't have a plastic intake manifold. In 96 is when it changed...I have a 95 also.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

RollinX151 said:


> he has a 95, 95's don't have a plastic intake manifold. In 96 is when it changed...I have a 95 also.


 Damn I didn't see the 95... Lol


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

krome65 said:


> Hey I got a 99 and my overdrive light just came on and keeps flashing...now when i roll my car it wont shift into o/d and is revving high...I tried pushing the button on the shift lever but it dosnt do anything......pm any suggestions. Thanks


heres some codes The P0743 is a problem with the transmission torque converter clutch electrical circuit.

The P0750 is a transmission problem, shift solenoid A malfunction.

The P0755 is a transmission problem, shift solenoid B malfunction.

The P1747 is a transmission problem, Electronic Pressure Control Solenoid - Short circuit.
also check
i read a post this is what it said, it might help Called transmission guy he told me to check fuses I did and found # 20 blown replaced and all is good now. fuse 20 is under hood and Description is PCM,Canister vent solenoid,Vmv,HEGO'S


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Thanx for all the tips Im going to jump on that asap...Also my power steering is bad streering wheel is stiff as fk any tips?Thanx for helping out a young ryda...


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

i have a 99 ltc and my ac blower currently caught on fire(lucky enough it was small) and i replaced it with a new one but now my blower only blows wen its in the highest lvel and wont blow on any lower ones, has any one ever experienced that or have any tips on fixin my issue... thanks


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

RollinX151 said:


> No its not juiced. If I put spacers in, it probably wont do anything because these coils are shot. they are SUPER soft and even with stock wheels it almost bottomed out. I was just wondering if anyone has used F 150 coils before to see if they would fit in the pocket or be too wide or not wide enough. I have the coils already but wanted feedback before I take the suspension apart.


im sure they'll fit but ur most likely goin to have to cut a few turns off bc some of the coils some of us runs are thicker than the stock ones and there is still alota room in the pocket if i was u id compare it to a hydro coil to cke the thickness.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

83lac-va-beach said:


> my boy installed 4 link that i bought from unlimited hustle


hows it drive? how does it look dropped and how high is the lock up??

looks good


----------



## southsyde64

does anyone know a site where I can order chrome differential cover 10 bolt for a 98 town car.... or a part number or someone gots a good used one hit me up..thanks..


----------



## G-TIMES 559

THANKS 4 ALL THE ADVICE FELLAS!!! IMMA TRY PUTTING A NEW WATER PUMP....ILL LET U KNO WAT HAPPENS


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> hows it drive? how does it look dropped and how high is the lock up??
> 
> looks good


thanks lays out all the way drives normal i can drive locked uped or dumped but w the front it has ball joint extenders do i drive locked up if not tires will only last like a month







locked up in the rear






dumped


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

83lac-va-beach said:


> thanks lays out all the way drives normal i can drive locked uped or dumped but w the front it has ball joint extenders do i drive locked up if not tires will only last like a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locked up in the rear
> View attachment 343728
> dumped



nice...on the extender were do u have it set?


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

who sells extended a arms from a 98 tc i wans some n boxed in ext bout an inch im wearing out to many tires w ball joint extenders i hate riding almost locked up in front to save tires


----------



## .TODD

83lac-va-beach said:


> who sells extended a arms from a 98 tc i wans some n boxed in ext bout an inch im wearing out to many tires w ball joint extenders i hate riding almost locked up in front to save tires


been there


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

83lac-va-beach said:


> who sells extended a arms from a 98 tc i wans some n boxed in ext bout an inch im wearing out to many tires w ball joint extenders i hate riding almost locked up in front to save tires


Which notch do you have the extenders set on? If its all the way to the end thats too much.


----------



## shystie69

anybody know how remove the fuzzy fur from interior plastics trying get them sprayed?? thanksuffin:


----------



## casper38

shystie69 said:


> anybody know how remove the fuzzy fur from interior plastics trying get them sprayed?? thanksuffin:


i just used thinner and a blade:thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69

casper38 said:


> i just used thinner and a blade:thumbsup:


kool thanks


----------



## RollinX151

My NEW f150 6" lift coils arrived today and DAMMMNNN they are fucking SICK!! They only cost me $50 shipped! Guy told me he paid $65 to ship and lost money... 22"s High, coil is 1" thick and they are heavy and tough. These will make a good rear coil, VERY stiff but not as stiff as a 3 1/2 ton coil.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

RollinX151 said:


> My NEW f150 6" lift coils arrived today and DAMMMNNN they are fucking SICK!! They only cost me $50 shipped! Guy told me he paid $65 to ship and lost money... 22"s High, coil is 1" thick and they are heavy and tough. These will make a good rear coil, VERY stiff but not as stiff as a 3 1/2 ton coil.


What are you putting that in?


----------



## RollinX151

61 Impala on 3 said:


> What are you putting that in?


In a 97 towncar...going to cut them down and test them in the rear see if I get a softer ride. I got enough to maybe do these coils all around but my front is good with the 3 1/2 tons.


----------



## .TODD

RollinX151 said:


> My NEW f150 6" lift coils arrived today and DAMMMNNN they are fucking SICK!! They only cost me $50 shipped! Guy told me he paid $65 to ship and lost money... 22"s High, coil is 1" thick and they are heavy and tough. These will make a good rear coil, VERY stiff but not as stiff as a 3 1/2 ton coil.


hell yeah your gonna get a real nice bounce with them


----------



## sinicle

That's what I'm runnin in the rear of my 94, they're nice.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

While in the coils supject Im hoping you guys can help me I got a 90 tc and the rear air suspention is out. Im wondering if I could use coils like the pictures ubove...car is a virging Im hopping to use as daily..... any help would be great 

- Thanx


----------



## RollinX151

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> While in the coils supject Im hoping you guys can help me I got a 90 tc and the rear air suspention is out. Im wondering if I could use coils like the pictures ubove...car is a virging Im hopping to use as daily..... any help would be great
> 
> - Thanx


Those coils wont work for the back...the ends are to wide and can possibly slide off the differential. You can use rear coils off a crown victoria. Go to autozone and ask for them. I actually might have a set I can sell to you if your interested.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> While in the coils supject Im hoping you guys can help me I got a 90 tc and the rear air suspention is out. Im wondering if I could use coils like the pictures ubove...car is a virging Im hopping to use as daily..... any help would be great
> 
> - Thanx


wut u can do i go to ur local yonke and find u some spring off of crown vic grand merquis' and other lincoln town cars they are cheap as a matter of fact last time i went to the yonke my boy and i found a set just laying in the parking lot


----------



## RollinX151

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> wut u can do i go to ur local yonke and find u some spring off of crown vic grand merquis' and other lincoln town cars they are cheap as a matter of fact last time i went to the yonke my boy and i found a set just laying in the parking lot


If you do that then make sure to ask how much before you go thru the trouble of taking them off a car because it happen to me once. I took them off and when I got to pay he wanted $50 for the pair of rusty ass old coils.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

RollinX151 said:


> If you do that then make sure to ask how much before you go thru the trouble of taking them off a car because it happen to me once. I took them off and when I got to pay he wanted $50 for the pair of rusty ass old coils.


hell yea then at the end u took them off for there asses, so yes always asked before u pull, no ****


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Thanx alot ima head over to the pick your part and ecology today....


----------



## TWEEDY

I have a brand new slip n stub for a town car that I never ended up using. For sale 180 shipped


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Got some air bags from ecology today look to be in great condition for 40 buckz about to slap them on


----------



## .TODD

post pics of it homie and also the towncar classifieds link


----------



## .TODD

bump


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Got a quick question...

-Whats the best size strokes do Lincoln Riders But in the BacK of Theire Lincolns Daily Drivers Mines a 90 any Tips....
-Allso Amount of Batts,Pumps...etc


----------



## RollinX151

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Got a quick question...
> 
> -Whats the best size strokes do Lincoln Riders But in the BacK of Theire Lincolns Daily Drivers Mines a 90 any Tips....
> -Allso Amount of Batts,Pumps...etc


I got 12" cylinders in the rear. You can't ride locked up though because the drive shaft rams into the tranny. I'm getting a slip yoke so I'll be able to ride locked up in the back. Batteries and pumps its your preference. For daily, I would do 6-8 batteries. 4 is ok too but it won't last as long.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

RollinX151 said:


> I got 12" cylinders in the rear. You can't ride locked up though because the drive shaft rams into the tranny. I'm getting a slip yoke so I'll be able to ride locked up in the back. Batteries and pumps its your preference. For daily, I would do 6-8 batteries. 4 is ok too but it won't last as long.


where cani find the slip yoke? how much do the run ($$) 
for the batts n pumps I wanna be able to do 3wheel n get some decent hop inches when neccessery :thumbsup:


----------



## DRUID

I just picked up a town car over the weekend. I drove it and it drove so f*** nice now I don't want to lift it and ruin the ride.... I've put setups in a bunch of cars and I never worry about the ride, but with this one I wanted to keep it smooth.

I can't help it though in a month or two I'm going to end up putting a setup in it and just say f*** the ride.


----------



## Ole School 97

DRUID said:


> I just picked up a town car over the weekend. I drove it and it drove so f*** nice now I don't want to lift it and ruin the ride.... I've put setups in a bunch of cars and I never worry about the ride, but with this one I wanted to keep it smooth.
> 
> I can't help it though in a month or two I'm going to end up putting a setup in it and just say f*** the ride.


You wont miss a beat. The ride is like a magic carpet. Aint nothing like the front and back rock in a lincoln tc....


----------



## shystie69

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> where cani find the slip yoke? how much do the run ($$)
> for the batts n pumps I wanna be able to do 3wheel n get some decent hop inches when neccessery :thumbsup:


got really think abou how far u want to take your ride before welding the rack :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> where cani find the slip yoke? how much do the run ($$)
> for the batts n pumps I wanna be able to do 3wheel n get some decent hop inches when neccessery :thumbsup:


For three wheeling you'll need to do 3 pumps, do 8 batteries if you want good voltage to hop once in a while and slip yoke can run you between $200 - $250 + installation. If you are wanting to hop and three wheel, you are going to want to reinforce the car.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Thanx for all the info bro...Also I need to know what brand off batteries are good and ticket on thoose....


RollinX151 said:


> For three wheeling you'll need to do 3 pumps, do 8 batteries if you want good voltage to hop once in a while and slip yoke can run you between $200 - $250 + installation. If you are wanting to hop and three wheel, you are going to want to reinforce the car.


----------



## dtysthriderz

*SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO if u want to do good inches then u will need to do a full wrap of tha belly, reinforce tha front pockets inside and outside top.
then do both outer side of tha rear arches. to do a standing 3 i would run 16's in rear and do a 1'' extension on tha rear upper T/A's u will need to do 14+ batts for tha weight or 6 to 12 u will have to use a chain bridge..and u will need a slip yoke to get a full 16 lift.
*


----------



## dtysthriderz

*RollinX151* 
u could do a 1'' xtension on yr rear upper T/A's then u could ride fully locked up with 12's.. no need of a slip yoke for that homie unless u going to go for a higher lift..


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Thanx for making it so clear n simple on more thing what size coils to uae both front n back....T/As???


dtysthriderz said:


> *SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO if u want to do good inches then u will need to do a full wrap of tha belly, reinforce tha front pockets inside and outside top.then do both outer side of tha rear arches. to do a standing 3 i would run 16's in rear and do a 1'' extension on tha rear upper T/A's u will need to do 14+ batts for tha weight or 6 to 12 u will have to use a chain bridge..and u will need a slip yoke to get a full 16 lift.*


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Koo thanx for all the help guys


dtysthriderz said:


> *RollinX151* u could do a 1'' xtension on yr rear upper T/A's then u could ride fully locked up with 12's.. no need of a slip yoke for that homie unless u going to go for a higher lift..


----------



## dtysthriderz

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> While in the coils supject Im hoping you guys can help me I got a 90 tc and the rear air suspention is out. Im wondering if I could use coils like the pictures ubove...car is a virging Im hopping to use as daily..... any help would be great
> 
> - Thanx


 yes u can take tha rear bags out and use the same perches for tha bags.. and u can get tha coils for tha rear of yr TC at a junk yard


----------



## dtysthriderz

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Thanx for making it so clear n simple on more thing what size coils to uae both front n back....T/As???



i would use 3.5 ton up front and 2 ton precuts for rear.. unless u got a full wrapped frame then i would go with BMH (Black Magic Hydraulics) 4.5 coils up front and cut 1 1/2 turn off them..
T/A stands for (trailing arms) if u would like pics i can post dem for ya homie..


----------



## dtysthriderz

upper Trailing Arm


----------



## dtysthriderz




----------



## dtysthriderz

heres tha bridge that tha chains mount too


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Any pictures of the set up wht you have???Nice ride by the way


dtysthriderz said:


> View attachment 347681


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

TWEEDY said:


> I have a brand new slip n stub for a town car that I never ended up using. For sale 180 shipped


 Link?


----------



## .TODD

...


dtysthriderz said:


> *SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO if u want to do good inches then u will need to do a full wrap of tha belly, reinforce tha front pockets inside and outside top.
> then do both outer side of tha rear arches. to do a standing 3 i would run 16's in rear and do a 1'' extension on tha rear upper T/A's u will need to do 14+ batts for tha weight or 6 to 12 u will have to use a chain bridge..and u will need a slip yoke to get a full 16 lift.
> *
> 
> 12 to 14 batteries? damn i was only planing on running 8 batteries want to keep light as light as possible but im getting a full wraped frame so im sure i wont have any problem standing hard just like my regal did


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

thatnx to all you og homies helping out a yungsta out! :thumbsup:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

what kinda pumps are hot rite now that would help me out?:dunno:
i was thinkin a wammy for the back n a piston on the nose all BMH any tips.... :420:
Keep in mind I wanna make it a Clean every day Diver :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151

dtysthriderz said:


> *RollinX151*
> u could do a 1'' xtension on yr rear upper T/A's then u could ride fully locked up with 12's.. no need of a slip yoke for that homie unless u going to go for a higher lift..


Really??? i might consider that then because a slip yoke is more expensive....how about the lower t/a's?


----------



## bigbeanz702

I would run 12 or 14 battries. or even 10 with a little weight built into the rack. With 12or14in strokes and chains. For pumps I would say Bmh piston to the front. for the back pump I would say a reg single pump with 2dumps. Or just 2 pumps. From almost anybody


----------



## SHOWTIME_916




----------



## SHOWTIME_916




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

^^^^ That's some sicK shit right there homie I need to get on my grind so my shit could look some like that sometime soon ^^^^^


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

TRU*SA*67 said:


> PARTING OUT A 1996 LINC TC HIT ME UP IF U NEED ANY PARTS CXECK MY POST HVE PICS THERE :biggrin:


 How much for the front clip


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> ^^^^ That's some sicK shit right there homie I need to get on my grind so my shit could look some like that sometime soon ^^^^^


Thanks, it wasnt easy over the last 3 years. alot of struggle


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Thanks, it wasnt easy over the last 3 years. alot of struggle


 Well worth those three years I say


----------



## Ole School 97

SHOWTIME_916 said:


>


I see alot of sleepless nights and also how serious you are about this lifestyle. Hell of a job bro!


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

Thanks, if you wanna follow the progress click on the link under my signature PART TIME HUSTLE or just click here..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/311011-part-time-hustle.html


----------



## shystie69

my 93 tc still reving up on highway after 2nd any ideas


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

shystie69 said:


> my 93 tc still reving up on highway after 2nd any ideas


Torque converter might be going bad in the transmission maybe?


----------



## shystie69

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Torque converter might be going bad in the transmission maybe?


ama get it checked by a trusted mechanic thanks... car coming out clean as fvk :thumbsup:


----------



## Ole School 97

shystie69 said:


> ama get it checked by a trusted mechanic thanks... car coming out clean as fvk :thumbsup:


What did the mechanic say the problem was?


----------



## RollinX151

Yo Showtime, is it true that for me to fully lock up (12" cylinders) and not have my drive shaft ram into the tranny that instead of a slip yoke I can just extend the upper trailing arms? I was thinking if even possible it would be the lowers not the uppers?? Right now it can ALMOST ride locked up, maybe an inch or 2 off.


----------



## shystie69

Ole School 97 said:


> What did the mechanic say the problem was?


havent taken it yet maybe in the weekend


----------



## RollinX151

question....I want to swap out interiors on my towncars and was wondering how hard is it when it comes to dash and steering wheel? seats, carpet, door panels are pretty simple but I have never removed and put together a dash or steering wheel. Any help would be great! Have to swap out the blend door actuator anyway so I'd be killing 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

RollinX151 said:


> Yo Showtime, is it true that for me to fully lock up (12" cylinders) and not have my drive shaft ram into the tranny that instead of a slip yoke I can just extend the upper trailing arms? I was thinking if even possible it would be the lowers not the uppers?? Right now it can ALMOST ride locked up, maybe an inch or 2 off.


Im not ure on that one. but if it was me, i wouldnt waste the time on the trailing arms if your not sure. the slip yoke is made just for that reason. by the time you finish the trailing arms and find certain pivot points in the rear end, you could buy the slip adapter from black magic or a driveshaft shop. Rich from majestics does driveshafts for 150. 

plus, if you take your trailing arms off and get the measurements wrong, your gonna be pissed. thats why i went with adjustables top and bottom. they dont look as nice like boxed ones when their chrome, but if you have adjustables on just the top, your rear end is gonna pivot 1 way only, and not another way. if you have adjustables on top and bottom, you can adjust everywhere and have play anywhere you want to.


----------



## RollinX151

I was thinking adjustables...if I end up buying top and bottom it might end up being more expensive than a slip. I'll see what I'll do. Any ideas on the difficulty of my interior question on the bottom page 109.


----------



## shystie69

RollinX151 said:


> I was thinking adjustables...if I end up buying top and bottom it might end up being more expensive than a slip. I'll see what I'll do. Any ideas on the difficulty of my interior question on the bottom page 109.


from what year to what year u trying to swap


----------



## RollinX151

shystie69 said:


> from what year to what year u trying to swap


95 to 97...its same interior...just a different color


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

RollinX151 said:


> question....I want to swap out interiors on my towncars and was wondering how hard is it when it comes to dash and steering wheel? seats, carpet, door panels are pretty simple but I have never removed and put together a dash or steering wheel. Any help would be great! Have to swap out the blend door actuator anyway so I'd be killing 2 birds with 1 stone.



the door stuff is kind of difficult to deal with because the "door rack" inside that holds the window in is riveted. i have 2 window motors and bent racks to replace. the seats and carpet are easy. I believe its a #18 box wrench for the bottom bolts on the seat. all the bolts on the lincolns are pretty much #11, #13, #18 and #21 for everything from the seats to a arms. 

The dash is a pain in the ass. why you swapping the dash when the one you have is the same style just different color? thats making more work for yourself. 

Heres a better option for the dash and more custom look. take the back piece of the dash off (by the windshield). its 2 bolts. Wash the whole dash and seperate dash piece with soap and water, scuff with a grey 3m pad. Lay down a couple coats of "bulldog adhesive promoter" let sit for 10 minutes, lay down 2 or 3 coats of base coat on the dash, let sit for 2-3 minutes, then clear over it. Let the clear harden about 15 minutes and then lay another light coat. be careful otherwise the clear will get runny. your dash will look like fiberglass. I found this out by one of the majestics with a big body, his dash was beautiful. and i did the same thing.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

and you dont even need to take the dash out. i didnt. i got a little clear on my windshield but nothing acetone and a sos pad wont fix.


----------



## RollinX151

RollinX151 said:


> 95 to 97...its same interior...just a different color


Well I dont need the door rack just the door panel...but I guess your right....I mean its no big deal I just like the butterscotch color better than the light tan color.


----------



## shystie69

should be interchangeable try them out if u already have them or do something like showtime uffin: up to u


----------



## shystie69

only my right tire bulldogging wating my tire way more then left i ben trying to line it up but have no clue y still any tips


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Allrite you guys I have another question what exacly do i need to change my front end on a 90 to a 96....
I have the double chrome whith the plastic in side moldies does the clip needs to be with the same trimming or whats up ?


----------



## shystie69

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Allrite you guys I have another question what exacly do i need to change my front end on a 90 to a 96....
> I have the double chrome whith the plastic in side moldies does the clip needs to be with the same trimming or whats up ?


90-94 use clips 95-97 are double sided taped


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

RollinX151 said:


> Well I dont need the door rack just the door panel...but I guess your right....I mean its no big deal I just like the butterscotch color better than the light tan color.


Just dye or paint the dash to match it will look good. Thats why they make vinyl and interior pant bro, seriously youd be spending too much time with harnesses and little space when it can be fixed in 30 minutes with tape and paint. Even if you just painted it with a good vinyl paint.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

shystie69 said:


> only my right tire bulldogging wating my tire way more then left i ben trying to line it up but have no clue y still any tips


 Are your tie rods and everything lined up correctly underneath?, thats what happened to me when one tie rod wasnt lined up correctly. The tie rods should be at 21 inches from the end of the tie rod to the other. on both sides.


----------



## RollinX151

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Just dye or paint the dash to match it will look good. Thats why they make vinyl and interior pant bro, seriously youd be spending too much time with harnesses and little space when it can be fixed in 30 minutes with tape and paint. Even if you just painted it with a good vinyl paint.


Yeah your probably right..


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

RollinX151 said:


> Yeah your probably right..


the best paint to get for vinyl and plastic is called SEM. It comes in all colors and you can find it in any paint supply store. About 10-15 bucks a can. If you decide to lay a clear over it, lay a SATIN clear. A Satin clear looks like stock. Anything with more gloss is gonna make it look cheap and paisa, unless you paint a nice basecoat and try to bring the outside color into the car.


----------



## Adams85

I need a steering column for a 90 TC... anyone?? I don't care about the color. THANKS!


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

hit a wrecking yard thats where i get all my shit. pick and pull


----------



## Adams85

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> hit a wrecking yard thats where i get all my shit. pick and pull


yeah ive been all around my area and cant seem to find one. Do you know what years would be the same as the 90? thanks


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

Adams85 said:


> yeah ive been all around my area and cant seem to find one. Do you know what years would be the same as the 90? thanks


90-94 should be the same steering wheel, im pretty sure its the same column though. all the steering knuckles are the same.


----------



## Adams85

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> 90-94 should be the same steering wheel, im pretty sure its the same column though. all the steering knuckles are the same.


thanks!


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Y need help on how to remove factory ball joints....on a 90 lincoln.....

Also where can i get the powersteering senser


----------



## PHUKET

I cut the rivets with a plasma. Had it out so I used that.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Sorry bro dont have one lol
Any other tips?


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

buy a pickle fork for 15 bucks at autozone. get a big ass sledge hammer and hit the pickle fork under the ball joint. you can also rent tools at autozone also. if you get new ball joints get everything from napa. bushings and all that shit. better quality


----------



## shystie69

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Y need help on how to remove factory ball joints....on a 90 lincoln.....
> 
> Also where can i get the powersteering senser


i drilled them out then hit it with hammer or u can also grind them down with grinder


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

*Ball Joint Extenders..*

What is the best way to install these ball joints... any pictures..I had put mine on the same way, as there are on the first page of this topic... Has any one had any problems with nuts, bolts.....


----------



## shystie69

THEE805RAIDER said:


> *Ball Joint Extenders..*
> 
> What is the best way to install these ball joints... any pictures..I had put mine on the same way, as there are on the first page of this topic... Has any one had any problems with nuts, bolts.....


i got 90s a-arms didnt want to deal with those extenders personal preference :thumbsup:


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

shystie69 said:


> i got 90s a-arms didnt want to deal with those extenders personal preference :thumbsup:


off a caddy? any pictures..I'm thinking about the same thing with my extenders...


----------



## CROWDS91

THEE805RAIDER said:


> *Ball Joint Extenders..*
> 
> What is the best way to install these ball joints... any pictures..I had put mine on the same way, as there are on the first page of this topic... Has any one had any problems with nuts, bolts.....


i put the extenders on my 90 they work great!!


----------



## CROWDS91

THEE805RAIDER said:


> off a caddy? any pictures..I'm thinking about the same thing with my extenders...


i have the stocks ones for sale hit me up


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> buy a pickle fork for 15 bucks at autozone. get a big ass sledge hammer and hit the pickle fork under the ball joint. you can also rent tools at autozone also. if you get new ball joints get everything from napa. bushings and all that shit. better quality


whis i could of knowed that i already got them from auto zone


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

90 linclon tc

also i have a magger problem I'm every where serching for the powwer streering sensor....
where the preasure hose conects to then the sensor conect to the powesteering pump....

i need help finding it any help would be highly appreciated...... thanx Big Homies!


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> 90 linclon tc
> 
> also i have a magger problem I'm every where serching for the powwer streering sensor....
> where the preasure hose conects to then the sensor conect to the powesteering pump....
> 
> i need help finding it any help would be highly appreciated...... thanx Big Homies!



check out this site....http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php

they have alot of shit....good prices too...


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

THEE805RAIDER said:


> off a caddy? any pictures..I'm thinking about the same thing with my extenders...


You can do the 90s caddy or caprice a arm swap, or put ford aerostar spindles in there for the high ass lockup in the front. I used the extenders because its adjustable. Theres nothing better than having more options on your suspension. Having the ability to adjust. If you do have the extenders make sure you put 2 lock nuts on the bottom of each bolt, where the balljoint goes.


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> You can do the 90s caddy or caprice a arm swap, or put ford aerostar spindles in there for the high ass lockup in the front. I used the extenders because its adjustable. Theres nothing better than having more options on your suspension. Having the ability to adjust. If you do have the extenders make sure you put 2 lock nuts on the bottom of each bolt, where the balljoint goes.




so, you dont use the codder pin...you, put a lock nut..what about the 4 nuts and bolts...


----------



## RollinX151

THEE805RAIDER said:


> *Ball Joint Extenders..*
> 
> What is the best way to install these ball joints... any pictures..I had put mine on the same way, as there are on the first page of this topic... Has any one had any problems with nuts, bolts.....


Ball joints work fine...


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

RollinX151 said:


> Ball joints work fine...


THANKS FOR THE INFO AND PICTURES....I JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE, I WAS GOOD...DOUBLE CHECKIN'...


----------



## shystie69

THEE805RAIDER said:


> off a caddy? any pictures..I'm thinking about the same thing with my extenders...


just 90 stock lincoln got some 85 caprice that i need to extend to swap it out


----------



## southsyde64

On those extenders which is the right way to mount them seen some with ball joint on top seen some mounted on bottom...extender curve up and curve down..which is the best way ..thanks


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

TTT


SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> 90 linclon tcalso i have a magger problem I'm every where serching for the powwer streering sensor....where the preasure hose conects to then the sensor conect to the powesteering pump....i need help finding it any help would be highly appreciated...... thanx Big Homies!


----------



## shystie69

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> TTT


sup u still:nicoderm: want the moldings


----------



## alex75

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> put ford aerostar spindles in there for the high ass lockup in the front.



oh shit did you do that on yours???


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Ill get at u bro when my paycheck gets to me....


shystie69 said:


> sup u still:nicoderm: want the moldings


----------



## shystie69

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Ill get at u bro when my paycheck gets to me....


let me know post what u working with


----------



## bluburban

Will a 4.6 out of a 97 be the same as a 92 both are t/c can I just swap them


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

10 half


----------



## casper38

bluburban said:


> Will a 4.6 out of a 97 be the same as a 92 both are t/c can I just swap them


it should u just have to switch the intake and make sure if its a 3 bolt starter or 2 bolt


----------



## DRUID

Anyone have any recommendations on how to handle rusted aluminum on the window trim? I looked around online to see if I can reorder the rubber+ Aluminum trim, but didn't find anything.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

alex75 said:


> oh shit did you do that on yours???


no but im gonna do that on my boys 2000 lincoln.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

DRUID said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on how to handle rusted aluminum on the window trim? I looked around online to see if I can reorder the rubber+ Aluminum trim, but didn't find anything.


i gotta do the same shit. im gonna buy a dremel tool and get in there with a little sander or buffing wheel if it gets real bad. Try something new and paint the aluminum to match the car


----------



## casper38

is there eny aluminum or chrome valve covers for a 4.6? i never seen them so i waz just wondering


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

casper38 said:


> is there eny aluminum or chrome valve covers for a 4.6? i never seen them so i waz just wondering


yea there is for a mustang. Theres a bunch of accessories for the 4.6 motor. Ive even seen people put a "chip" on the motor for more horsepower. The valve covers on ours are plastic.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> no but im gonna do that on my boys 2000 lincoln.


how muuch taller are the aero star spindels? i know the lincoln ones measure 9 3/4", i want to try some lincoln spindles on a g body they are close to 2" taller


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

not sure honestly on that one. If your doing a cutty use the chevy caprice spindles with the 80s caprice a arms. I was gonna do that on mine back in the day. For big bodys use a 2000+ gmc 2500 spindle and caliper. The next towncar im using the ford aerostar spindle.


----------



## alex75

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> no but im gonna do that on my boys 2000 lincoln.


:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> not sure honestly on that one. If your doing a cutty use the chevy caprice spindles with the 80s caprice a arms. I was gonna do that on mine back in the day. For big bodys use a 2000+ gmc 2500 spindle and caliper. The next towncar im using the ford aerostar spindle.


:wow:


----------



## shystie69

[h=2]








[/h]i need a air bag compressor that works for 98 town car hit me up asap 
or does a spring conversion have a smooth ride? thanks​


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

lost my car keys...is, their anyway i can find the key code ON MY RIDE..97 T.C..OR..need to call a locksmith...


----------



## Ole School 97

THEE805RAIDER said:


> lost my car keys...is, their anyway i can find the key code ON MY RIDE..97 T.C..OR..need to call a locksmith...


on the inside of the passengers side trunk hinge there is a 5 digit code on a white sticker...thats your security code. Good luck folks!


----------



## RollinX151

shystie69 said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h]i need a air bag compressor that works for 98 town car hit me up asap
> or does a spring conversion have a smooth ride? thanks​


Springs work fine man, you can barely tell the difference.


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

Ole School 97 said:


> on the inside of the passengers side trunk hinge there is a 5 digit code on a white sticker...thats your security code. Good luck folks!


Thanks..but...isn't that for the key pad for your door....I dont have the keys to start my ride up.cant drive it......I got the key pad code.....I can open the door and trunk....The dealer cant give me any info on my car key...because it been over ten years....


----------



## aguilera620

shystie69 said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h]i need a air bag compressor that works for 98 town car hit me up asap
> or does a spring conversion have a smooth ride? thanks​


I have the springs on mine rides like a charm!


----------



## harborarea310




----------



## shystie69

RollinX151 said:


> Springs work fine man, you can barely tell the difference.





aguilera620 said:


> I have the springs on mine rides like a charm!


cool thats what ama do thanks bros :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916




----------



## Dylante63

THEE805RAIDER said:


> Thanks..but...isn't that for the key pad for your door....I dont have the keys to start my ride up.cant drive it......I got the key pad code.....I can open the door and trunk....The dealer cant give me any info on my car key...because it been over ten years....


that is correct, it leaves the database cant cut by vin after 10yr sometimes sooner.


----------



## d.j.Lowlife

okay i'm in the process of putting hydraulics on a 1999 lincoln towncar,should the rear be bridged or could it be reinforced back there and if i have to bridge it ,just cut where the bridge is going or cut all that out back there,going to be running 12's in the back with coil overs,8 batteries,3 pumps would it be able to do a standing 3 with out chaining it with a bridge???he's going with 4 batteries on each corner


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

d.j.Lowlife said:


> okay i'm in the process of putting hydraulics on a 1999 lincoln towncar,should the rear be bridged or could it be reinforced back there and if i have to bridge it ,just cut where the bridge is going or cut all that out back there,going to be running 12's in the back with coil overs,8 batteries,3 pumps would it be able to do a standing 3 with out chaining it with a bridge???he's going with 4 batteries on each corner


Honestly i would put more weight in the corners if your not gonna use chains or a bridge. If the guys got the money, do it right and put a bridge in the back. Get the chains that are dipped in the different color plastic liquid. they look better. Put the bridge in back man, its only 100 dollar piece of c channel and 2 welds on each side. if the rear end is coming off anyway you might as well do it.


----------



## .TODD

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Honestly i would put more weight in the corners if your not gonna use chains or a bridge. If the guys got the money, do it right and put a bridge in the back. Get the chains that are dipped in the different color plastic liquid. they look better. Put the bridge in back man, its only 100 dollar piece of c channel and 2 welds on each side. if the rear end is coming off anyway you might as well do it.


whats goin on big dog linc is coming out tough i know your bustin ass on it itll be all worth it in the end by the way caught a lucky break in that junk yard that day 2000 TC just got in with a blown motor nothing else wrong fresh for the most part 16s


----------



## Adams85

I need someone to post a picture of a slip yoke in a town car... about to put one on mine and would like to see what I'm working with... thanks


----------



## shystie69

Adams85 said:


> I need someone to post a picture of a slip yoke in a town car... about to put one on mine and would like to see what I'm working with... thanks


yup would be a sum good info :thumbsup:


----------



## stinking lincoln

d.j.Lowlife said:


> okay i'm in the process of putting hydraulics on a 1999 lincoln towncar,should the rear be bridged or could it be reinforced back there and if i have to bridge it ,just cut where the bridge is going or cut all that out back there,going to be running 12's in the back with coil overs,8 batteries,3 pumps would it be able to do a standing 3 with out chaining it with a bridge???he's going with 4 batteries on each corner


 the only new body TC's I see parking 3 have been 4 linked due to that funky ass upper control arms.......


----------



## d.j.Lowlife

stinking lincoln said:


> the only new body TC's I see parking 3 have been 4 linked due to that funky ass upper control arms.......


 yes I saw the uppers on the outside of the frame...a lot different then the 60's cars I'm used to doing I need to get er done so I can go back to this cherokee


----------



## Mr Cucho

Did u had 2 use sonething else dat gos wth the ball joint extenders ??? Or just that?


----------



## .TODD

stinking lincoln said:


> the only new body TC's I see parking 3 have been 4 linked due to that funky ass upper control arms.......


:yessad:


----------



## .TODD

CAN SOMONE post a car that has a full lockup on 14s that are also running shocks? i belive they needed to be mounted in a X fasion just would like more of a visual


----------



## LOWASME

big_koolaid said:


> since this is tha lincoln topic ill post mine


would like to see more pic of this one


----------



## shystie69

any suggestions were to order some springs 98 town car?? do 98 crown vic's have some that will bolt up?? thanks i cant go to tj right now jaja


----------



## Mr Cucho

Any one knows where i can get em ball joint extenders??


----------



## shystie69

Mr Cucho said:


> Any one knows where i can get em ball joint extenders??


saw them on ebay bro or black magic has them

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/lowr...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_100&hash=item45fb61c143


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

shystie69 said:


> any suggestions were to order some springs 98 town car?? do 98 crown vic's have some that will bolt up?? thanks i cant go to tj right now jaja


coils?....back coils

http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php?a=NewsletterLink

if, your talking about back coils...here...bought some for my ride a month ago...cheap.....for my 2000 T.C


----------



## Mr Cucho

shystie69 said:


> saw them on ebay bro or black magic has themhttp://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/lowr...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_100&hash=item45fb61c143


 Thz homie ima check em out 


----------



## LOWASME

EXCANDALOW said:


> *I got this fully wraped and molded frame (no body filler)
> engine and trany chrome ( tranny not ploish CHROME)
> Its got march serpentine sistem on the engine
> have undercarige chrome
> interior is new but in storage for three year so it was new when stored!!
> it is peanut butter color
> I'll get more pics later*[/i]


:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## shystie69

THEE805RAIDER said:


> coils?....back coils
> 
> http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php?a=NewsletterLink
> 
> if, your talking about back coils...here...bought some for my ride a month ago...cheap.....for my 2000 T.C


thanks bro wich brand did u get moog or raybestos??


----------



## LOWASME

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


>


 WoW,I didn't nkow that they got that Nice of 3 wheel. What size are them rear cylinders on this one?


----------



## shystie69

THEE805RAIDER said:


> coils?....back coils
> 
> http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php?a=NewsletterLink
> 
> if, your talking about back coils...here...bought some for my ride a month ago...cheap.....for my 2000 T.C


i bought at oreillys for $105 didnt want to wait slap them on yesterday thanks homies appreciated


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

shystie69 said:


> thanks bro wich brand did u get moog or raybestos??



MOOG...like 60.00bucks.... o'reillys....nice...i look around town....before, i had bought these....fuckin autopart store...said, they only sell whole kits...B.S...IT'S ALL GOOD THO...


----------



## shystie69

yup thats what i tought until i called guess there getting popular


----------



## .TODD

LOWASME said:


> WoW,I didn't nkow that they got that Nice of 3 wheel. What size are them rear cylinders on this one?


16s and a wraped frame will make that happen


----------



## bigbeanz702

I just got some 16s for my 94 today how much coil do I have to run / what do I need to do to run them ? extend ect


----------



## pitbull166

bigbeanz702 said:


> I just got some 16s for my 94 today how much coil do I have to run / what do I need to do to run them ? extend ect


If you have no chain bridge, get a slip yoke! I have 16's and thats what I have to do if i want to fully extend!


----------



## bigbeanz702

pitbull166 said:


> If you have no chain bridge, get a slip yoke! I have 16's and thats what I have to do if i want to fully extend!


 Thanks homie. did you have to do anything to your lowers or uppers? How much coil are you running ?


----------



## Yogi

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


>


 More pics :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

bump


----------



## .TODD

pitbull166 said:


> If you have no chain bridge, get a slip yoke! I have 16's and thats what I have to do if i want to fully extend!


i was gonna run the a slip with 14s anyway i wouldnt do it any other way


----------



## .TODD

what up jay


----------



## rug442

TTT


----------



## rollin-hard

:wave:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Anyone have pictures of 90 trunks with system n all?


----------



## Psycho631

Any pics of a chain bridge on these cars?


----------



## krome65

Anyone have any info on putting a 90-97 frame under a 99?


----------



## .TODD

krome65 said:


> Anyone have any info on putting a 90-97 frame under a 99?


got a 94 goin under my 99


----------



## .TODD

is anyone running shocks with telescopics or a big lockup? if so how?


----------



## TRAVIESO87

SHOWTIME_916 said:


>


I'm gonna send you a case of charmin cuz you gonna shit on the linc game when you bust it out its lookin firme


----------



## krome65

...


----------



## krome65

.TODD said:


> got a 94 goin under my 99


Bolts rite up?...no mods?


----------



## .TODD

krome65 said:


> Bolts rite up?...no mods?


:thumbsup:from what i understand


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Does Anyone have an E&G Chrome & Gold for sale for a 1990 :thumbsup:


----------



## aguilera620

when you remove the rear bumper from a 98-02 do you need to remove the chrome stripping? Need to take it off to see what rattles when the subs hit.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

The License plaque


aguilera620 said:


> when you remove the rear bumper from a 98-02 do you need to remove the chrome stripping? Need to take it off to see what rattles when the subs hit.


----------



## aguilera620

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> The License plaque


 It Is not the license plague. Even when I have the trunk open I can still here the rattling on each side of the fender?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Anyone homies?


SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Does Anyone have an E&G Chrome & Gold for sale for a 1990 :thumbsup:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> where cani find the slip yoke? how much do the run ($$)
> for the batts n pumps I wanna be able to do 3wheel n get some decent hop inches when neccessery :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> i got a brand new drive shaft w slip yoke for sale for 150 i took it out having to many problems nobody knows how to balance it out here i got a drive shaft built w no slip and it works fine i drive locked up w 14 inch cylinders no problem and i can drive a little under stock i need to adust the uppers so i can drive fully dumped but my driveshaft dont hit fully locked up or dumped


----------



## aguilera620

aguilera620 said:


> when you remove the rear bumper from a 98-02 do you need to remove the chrome stripping? Need to take it off to see what rattles when the subs hit.


anyone?:dunno:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

aguilera620 said:


> anyone?:dunno:


it has a vent on each side of the trunk by the quater panel under the bumper u might be about to get to it by goin in ur trunk and check the small corner area inside ur trunk... i hope this can hel some wut


----------



## Kingoftha661

Would my 96 towncar frame fit the 03 towncar and up or would i need 98 to 02 frame


----------



## .TODD

not sure but im putting a 94 under my 99


----------



## EL_ROGER1963




----------



## caddy4yaass

^^^ damm nice


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

.TODD said:


> not sure but im putting a 94 under my 99


I know it has been done. But u will have a Lil trouble with it. All the break lines and fuel lines are on different side. That's a lot of hardline to bend. Just a FYI....


----------



## pitbull166

Do I need to grind the cali*pers *if I'm running 14" Chinas on a 99TC?


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

anyone need these i will be selling them soon as i get my cadi arms in there wrapped in 3/16 275 shipped


----------



## Psycho631

83lac-va-beach said:


> anyone need these i will be selling them soon as i get my cadi arms in there wrapped in 3/16 275 shipped


Who built the arms?


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

pitbull166 said:


> Do I need to grind the cali*pers *if I'm running 14" Chinas on a 99TC?


To run 14's no but to run 13's do a 94 TC swap.


----------



## hittin back bumper

aguilera620 said:


> when you remove the rear bumper from a 98-02 do you need to remove the chrome strippineed to take it off to see what rattles when the subs hit.


No, all the nuts are in the trunk and one or two screws on the wheel well.


----------



## hittin back bumper

Kingoftha661 said:


> Would my 96 towncar frame fit the 03 towncar and up or would i need 98 to 02 frame


Yes it will fit and would be better than a 98-02 frame so u dont have to mess with those outer trailing arms and sissor arms in the middle of the pumpkin.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Psycho631 said:


> Who built the arms?


DO go On a 95 town car if they do was da $ shipp 2 texas


----------



## hittin back bumper

Mr Cucho said:


> DO go On a 95 town car if they do was da $ shipp 2 texas


Yep


----------



## hittin back bumper

pitbull166 said:


> Do I need to grind the cali*pers *if I'm running 14" Chinas on a 99TC?


I had to grind and put spacers on my 98


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Mr Cucho said:


> DO go On a 95 town car if they do was da $ shipp 2 texas


275 shipped


----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## bigtroubles1

i need some chrome inbox me


----------



## keola808

question....anybody know if a 1999 body will drop right on a 1997 frame?


----------



## .TODD

WHERES the frame swap step by step?


----------



## .TODD

if replacing stock sterring wheel with nardi where and how to relocated cruise control buttons dont want to lose them heating control is no big deal just will use that manually


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Need chrome for 90 ltc pm me


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

So, what car and year...can I use for my 97 t.c ....need upper and lowers.?....a- arms..I have spooners on now for top a- arms......do I extend the uppers and lowers....


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Selling a set of chrome upper a arms 91-94 TC 200.00
+ shipping or trade for a chrome set 95-97. Can send pics though text.


----------



## hittin back bumper

keola808 said:


> question....anybody know if a 1999 body will drop right on a 1997 frame?


Yes I got a 97 frame I'm putting on my 98 body.


----------



## hittin back bumper

.TODD said:


> WHERES the frame swap step by step?


I'll be doing one in a few weeks


----------



## hittin back bumper

THEE805RAIDER said:


> So, what car juand year...can I use for my 97 t.c ....need upper and lowers.?....a- arms..I have spooners on now for top a- arms......do I extend the uppers and lowers....


U can use the early 90 town car arms on the new Lincoln's just take the shaft off and I hear u can use Cadillac arms


----------



## bigtroubles1

anyone have chrome front and rear they wanna sale for a 96 linc.. pm me


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

hittin back bumper said:


> U can use the early 90 town car arms on the new Lincoln's just take the shaft off and I hear u can use Cadillac arms[/QUOTE.
> 
> I have the 93 upper a-arms...they r metal....not the cast ones....so, for Cadillac a-arms. Do I use top and bottoms...and what year ...off the caddy....for my 97...TC..


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Selling a set of chrome upper a arms 91-94 TC 200.00 + shipping. Can send pics though text.


----------



## .TODD

hittin back bumper said:


> I'll be doing one in a few weeks


awesome keep me posted


----------



## hittin back bumper

THEE805RAIDER said:


> hittin back bumper said:
> 
> 
> 
> U can use the early 90 town car arms on the new Lincoln's just take the shaft off and I hear u can use Cadillac arms[/QUOTE.
> 
> I have the 93 upper a-arms...they r metal....not the cast ones....so, for Cadillac a-arms. Do I use top and bottoms...and what year ...off the caddy....for my 97...TC..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure 80-96 Cadillac arms I think they all the same not sure though, and lowers I dont see a reason to change those just reinforce them
Click to expand...


----------



## hittin back bumper

Personaly I'd keep the spoons, I've seen alot of baskets doing 70s 80s 90s all day long on extenders


----------



## .TODD

hittin back bumper said:


> Personaly I'd keep the spoons, I've seen alot of baskets doing 70s 80s 90s all day long on extenders


x2 unfortuantly mine were already made might change it up later on


----------



## shystie69

WHAT UP BROTHERS NEED HELP WITH MY FRONT PUMP...IT RAISES UP FINE BUT SOMETIMES WHEN I DUMP IT WILL DUMP ALL THE WAY AND IF I HIT THE SWITCH UP RIGHT AWAY IT WONT RAISE, IT WANTS TO BUT IT KEEPS DUMPING CAN MY DUMP BE BAD I HAVE TO WAIT BEFORE HITTING THE SWITCH UP AGAIN ANY SUGGESTIONS THANKS


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

shystie69 said:


> WHAT UP BROTHERS NEED HELP WITH MY FRONT PUMP...IT RAISES UP FINE BUT SOMETIMES WHEN I DUMP IT WILL DUMP ALL THE WAY AND IF I HIT THE SWITCH UP RIGHT AWAY IT WONT RAISE, IT WANTS TO BUT IT KEEPS DUMPING CAN MY DUMP BE BAD I HAVE TO WAIT BEFORE HITTING THE SWITCH UP AGAIN ANY SUGGESTIONS THANKS


Close your slow down and lock it up and if it stays up its your dump if it steel goes down its your check val. Good luck.


----------



## shystie69

kool thanks bro :x:


----------



## bigtroubles1

Wat front end parts can I use I'm my Lincoln beside. Lincoln parts . I'm looking for Chrome arms upper and lower , and coils ..


----------



## .TODD

shystie69 said:


> WHAT UP BROTHERS NEED HELP WITH MY FRONT PUMP...IT RAISES UP FINE BUT SOMETIMES WHEN I DUMP IT WILL DUMP ALL THE WAY AND IF I HIT THE SWITCH UP RIGHT AWAY IT WONT RAISE, IT WANTS TO BUT IT KEEPS DUMPING CAN MY DUMP BE BAD I HAVE TO WAIT BEFORE HITTING THE SWITCH UP AGAIN ANY SUGGESTIONS THANKS


is it a adex?


----------



## bigtroubles1

bigtroubles1 said:


> Wat front end parts can I use I'm my Lincoln beside. Lincoln parts . I'm looking for Chrome arms upper and lower , and coils ..


Anyone ? Is it classified info . Todd do u know ? Come on g timer


----------



## .TODD

bigtroubles1 said:


> Anyone ? Is it classified info . Todd do u know ? Come on g timer


you mean like the arms?


----------



## bigtroubles1

.TODD said:


> you mean like the arms?


yessir


----------



## shystie69

.TODD said:


> is it a adex?


naw the black magic one black plastic top


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Ttt..


----------



## hittin back bumper

bigtroubles1 said:


> Wat front end parts can I use I'm my Lincoln beside. Lincoln parts . I'm looking for Chrome arms upper and lower , and coils ..


Why do u wanna change it? I THINK you can use cadi arms.


----------



## bigtroubles1

hittin back bumper said:


> Why do u wanna change it? I THINK you can use cadi arms.


I'm not just curious g


----------



## Psycho631

Has anybody ever done a motor swap with a sbf racing motor?


----------



## Adams85

Just got it back from the install shop.


----------



## Roma

THEE805RAIDER said:


> hittin back bumper said:
> 
> 
> 
> U can use the early 90 town car arms on the new Lincoln's just take the shaft off and I hear u can use Cadillac arms[/QUOTE.
> 
> I have the 93 upper a-arms...they r metal....not the cast ones....so, for Cadillac a-arms. Do I use top and bottoms...and what year ...off the caddy....for my 97...TC..
> 
> 
> 
> I used the arms off of a 93-96 Fleetwood. Only thing you have to swap out is the cross member on the upper arms as the Lincolns bolt straight down where the Caddis dont.
Click to expand...


----------



## .TODD

any one done a frame swap? on the buble tc will be doing mine soon would appericate pics


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Adams85 said:


> View attachment 409357
> Just got it back from the install shop.


Pics of the set up brother.


----------



## mrotero

aguilera620 said:


> It Is not the license plague. Even when I have the trunk open I can still here the rattling on each side of the fender?


Put dynomat into ur trunk...i think thats wat its called


----------



## mrotero

I got parts for sale off of my 96 towncar fuckon cheap cuz I wanna get dat shit outta ma yard


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*WHAT PAGE IS THE STEP BY STEP PROCESS AND PARTS LIST TO CONVERT A 96 LINCOLN TO THE EARLY LINCOLN SUSPENSION... I WOULD ASSUME THATS WHATS NEEDED TO RUN 13'S WITH NO SPACERS OR GRINDING CORRECT?*


----------



## fms kid

anyone ever heard of extending the driveshaft instead of installing a slip yoke to drive in 3 with high ass cylinders in the rear? opinions...


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

mrotero said:


> I got parts for sale off of my 96 towncar fuckon cheap cuz I wanna get dat shit outta ma yard


Got fliks of the car....

I want to change the front end of a 90 to that year,how much for everything needed...


----------



## hittin back bumper

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *WHAT PAGE IS THE STEP BY STEP PROCESS AND PARTS LIST TO CONVERT A 96 LINCOLN TO THE EARLY LINCOLN SUSPENSION... I WOULD ASSUME THATS WHATS NEEDED TO RUN 13'S WITH NO SPACERS OR GRINDING CORRECT?*


Check the 1st page on this topic


----------



## shystie69

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Got fliks of the car....
> 
> I want to change the front end of a 90 to that year,how much for everything needed...


go to the yard g theres like 3 95-97 saw them last sat at pick your part


----------



## STL_PETEY_G

Would a 90 tc frame fit under 2000 tc


----------



## singlepumphopper

does anybody know what year caddy uppers fit on 2000 towncar, i want the molded look, and if so what mods do i have to do to make them fit or do they bolt right up, and also what kind of balljoints to use, cause i heard u can use old gmc dully heavy dutys, im gonna b doing alot of hopping and i want them to handle the beating, any info would b greatly apprciated, pm me or just post it


----------



## hittin back bumper

singlepumphopper said:


> does anybody know what year caddy uppers fit on 2000 towncar, i want the molded look, and if so what mods do i have to do to make them fit or do they bolt right up, and also what kind of balljoints to use, cause i heard u can use old gmc dully heavy dutys, im gonna b doing alot of hopping and i want them to handle the beating, any info would b greatly apprciated, pm me or just post it


I think u can just take the shaft off and bolt up with no shaft I could be wrong on that, but I know the early 90 Lincoln arms will bolt up no shaft to the newer frames...
,


----------



## singlepumphopper

hittin back bumper said:


> I think u can just take the shaft off and bolt up with no shaft I could be wrong on that, but I know the early 90 Lincoln arms will bolt up no shaft to the newer frames...
> ,


Damm that sounds good bro, do u know if there longer from factory than the ones I got now, or do I have to extend them anyways


----------



## hittin back bumper

I don't know I'm sure you would need to extend them, the early 90 frames have different arm mounts than the late 90s and 2000 frames, so the older frames have arms like a Cadillac or a regal etc so the early 90 arms can be used on the newer frames just have to take the shaft off the arms and bolt em up so i would assume the same for the cadi arms you would have to take the shaft off, I've hopped like crazy on extended tubular arms the newer ones on my 98 and never had a problem and know a lot of guys using the spoons and never had a problem ...


----------



## singlepumphopper

hittin back bumper said:


> I don't know I'm sure you would need to extend them, the early 90 frames have different arm mounts than the late 90s and 2000 frames, so the older frames have arms like a Cadillac or a regal etc so the early 90 arms can be used on the newer frames just have to take the shaft off the arms and bolt em up so i would assume the same for the cadi arms you would have to take the shaft off, I've hopped like crazy on extended tubular arms the newer ones on my 98 and never had a problem and know a lot of guys using the spoons and never had a problem ...


 its just for looks bro, i like the full a-arm look, i got the tubulars now and molded but but im not feeling them, i had a 90 towncar, and i molded those also and they looked great!!!!! and once again thanks for the info, what about the balljoint?? u know if i can use unbreakables or the gmc heavy dutys??


----------



## fms kid

fms kid said:


> anyone ever heard of extending the driveshaft instead of installing a slip yoke to drive in 3 with high ass cylinders in the rear? opinions...


 anyone?


----------



## singlepumphopper

anybody got some rear end piks of 98-02 towncars, if so post em up, and whats the best way to get a high lock up and drive without a slip yoke, cause extended the upper 2inches and the lowers 2inches and got rid of the side rail ones, but it vibrates bad, and im looking to just re do the whole rear end, so post em up homies so i can get some ideas of how to re do it, thanks


----------



## Up on3

fms kid said:


> anyone?


For a high lock up you must either shorten it or add a slip to the drive shaft..


----------



## casper38

im trying to get a chrome universal break booster for my 92 lincoln but they got sizes from 7'' - 9'' dose enyone know what size lincoln's have?


----------



## casper38

fms kid said:


> anyone ever heard of extending the driveshaft instead of installing a slip yoke to drive in 3 with high ass cylinders in the rear? opinions...


extending the drive shaft? u can shorten it or add a slip yoke ...


----------



## hittin back bumper

singlepumphopper said:


> its just for looks bro, i like the full a-arm look, i got the tubulars now and molded but but im not feeling them, i had a 90 towncar, and i molded those also and they looked great!!!!! and once again thanks for the info, what about the balljoint?? u know if i can use unbreakables or the gmc heavy dutys??


to be honest I really don't know if u can use em


----------



## hittin back bumper

singlepumphopper said:


> anybody got some rear end piks of 98-02 towncars, if so post em up, and whats the best way to get a high lock up and drive without a slip yoke, cause extended the upper 2inches and the lowers 2inches and got rid of the side rail ones, but it vibrates bad, and im looking to just re do the whole rear end, so post em up homies so i can get some ideas of how to re do it, thanks


So u cut the outer trailing arms off and welded new mounts and arms on the inside right? Is everything welded in the right spot where there's no bind?


----------



## singlepumphopper

hittin back bumper said:


> So u cut the outer trailing arms off and welded new mounts and arms on the inside right? Is everything welded in the right spot where there's no bind?


well i cut the outside ones off yea and just extended the inside ones, same place though, i dont think its in a bind, it vibrates when its looked up and drivng, im running 14's in the bak, do u know of anything i can do to make it lock up and ride better??


----------



## hittin back bumper

singlepumphopper said:


> well i cut the outside ones off yea and just extended the inside ones, same place though, i dont think its in a bind, it vibrates when its looked up and drivng, im running 14's in the bak, do u know of anything i can do to make it lock up and ride better??


Which other inside ones u talking about? The ones on the back of the pumpkin?


----------



## maniak2005

If it only vibrates when lockd up an rollg then ur prolly haveg a pinion angle issue with the driveshaft or pushg the driveshaft into tranny


----------



## singlepumphopper

maniak2005 said:


> If it only vibrates when lockd up an rollg then ur prolly haveg a pinion angle issue with the driveshaft or pushg the driveshaft into tranny


yea bro i think thats it, i got some more info about it, i gotta push the lower traing arms forward and it should work


----------



## singlepumphopper

does any body know if these 94 caprice arms will work on a 2000 towncar with out alot of mods, i know that the cadillac arms will work, are they the same being there both gm products??


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

hittin back bumper said:


> Check the 1st page on this topic


*OKAY THANKS THE PICS DPNT SHOW UP... MIGHT BE BLOCKED ON MY WORK COMPUTER.... *


----------



## Psycho631

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 412493
> does any body know if these 94 caprice arms will work on a 2000 towncar with out alot of mods, i know that the cadillac arms will work, are they the same being there both gm products??


They are the same and have to be moded, empire customs makes a kit to do this.


----------



## singlepumphopper

Psycho631 said:


> They are the same and have to be moded, empire customs makes a kit to do this.


I just called them up and they helped me out, thanks bro


----------



## GoodTimes317

i got a brand new chrome rear diff cover for a 90 and up towncar.. $50 plus shipping..


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP




----------



## singlepumphopper

GoodTimes317 said:


> i got a brand new chrome rear diff cover for a 90 and up towncar.. $50 plus shipping..


post up some piks and pm me ur # so I can get up with u, I'm interested in it


----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## fms kid

casper38 said:


> extending the drive shaft? u can shorten it or add a slip yoke ...


 im trading my blazer for a 96 TC and he said they extended the driveshaft INSTEAD of installing a slip yoke bc he has 18's in the rear. when i asked why he said that it was to be able to drive in standing 3 locked out in the front and on that one rear cylinder. noones ever heard of that? of is it just f'n the tranny up in the end?


----------



## Ox-Roxs

My Homies 90`d


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

ive got a question as for the a-arms on a 92 tc. what all do i have to do to put on a set of 90 arms? i dont ahve the car yet but will be picking it up this month and dont really want to run the ball joint extenders. also the car has all the pannels n chrome but doesnt have the chrome around the bumpers, where can i get it? thanks in advance and i would search but on my phone it kinda sux lol


----------



## bigtroubles1

Coast 2 Coast said:


> ive got a question as for the a-arms on a 92 tc. what all do i have to do to put on a set of 90 arms? i dont ahve the car yet but will be picking it up this month and dont really want to run the ball joint extenders. also the car has all the pannels n chrome but doesnt have the chrome around the bumpers, *where can i get it?* thanks in advance and i would search but on my phone it kinda sux lol


PICK A PART, EBAY, ECOLOGY AUTO PARTS


----------



## .TODD

my 94 frame goin on my 99 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## flaked85

.TODD said:


> my 94 frame goin on my 99
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





lookin good homie.who wetting the frame up for you todd?


----------



## .TODD

flaked85 said:


> lookin good homie.who wetting the frame up for you todd?


MY INDY CHAPTER aint nothing but a little fam working toggether for the greater good


----------



## G-TIMES 559

i got a 95' towncar & sumtimes while driving the "o/d off" will kick on on its own & it shuts the car off..or sumtimes wen i try n start the car & it says that it wont start so i mess with the under hood relays....(which i have all replaced) then the "o/d off" will shut off n the car will start right up. anyone ever had this problem or know the issue? i kno sum1 on here has had this shit happen:dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

todd that frame looks sick..


----------



## Psycho631

Yea that frame came out sweetuffin:


----------



## El Greengo

flaked85 said:


> lookin good homie.who wetting the frame up for you todd?


. I DID THE FRAME  ill do another if moneys right


----------



## .TODD

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> todd that frame looks sick..


thanks homie im tryin doin it right from the frame up


----------



## .TODD

Psycho631 said:


> Yea that frame came out sweetuffin:


 yes all a loyal club members design


----------



## .TODD

davidw77 said:


> . I DID THE FRAME  ill do another if moneys right


----------



## G-TIMES 559

anyone know the answer to what i asked???


----------



## fms kid

Yeah me too haha


----------



## Ox-Roxs

n`t


G-TIMES 559 said:


> i got a 95' towncar & sumtimes while driving the "o/d off" will kick on on its own & it shuts the car off..or sumtimes wen i try n start the car & it says that it wont start so i mess with the under hood relays....(which i have all replaced) then the "o/d off" will shut off n the car will start right up. anyone ever had this problem or know the issue? i kno sum1 on here has had this shit happen:dunno:


 do know what O/D is but .my hoimes 90 Lincoln used to give me starting problems. Relays were good ended up being Dirty fuse cleaned them with sand paper never had the problem. you never know sometime it the dumbest shit hold u back...


----------



## G-TIMES 559

WHAT FUSE WAS IT? SHIT ILL GIVE IT A TRY...YEA ITS HELLA DUMB SHIT CUZ THE CAR RUNS LIKE A CHAMP...ANYONE ELSE HAD THIS PROBLEM??


----------



## fms kid

anybody got a answer on mine?


----------



## bigtroubles1

CHROMING IN PROGRESS


----------



## bluburban

.TODD said:


>


Do you got a build topic on that frame for da t/c I'm working on mine and I don't know what to do about the bridge out back


----------



## DavidVFCC

i HAV a 97 town car does any one know were i can find the code for my KEY pad on my door??


----------



## superchips

it should be along the bracket that holds the trunk look on both of them it will b a white sticky with numbers unless somebody took it off normally it will b on the passenger side hope it helps


----------



## DavidVFCC

superchips said:


> it should be along the bracket that holds the trunk look on both of them it will b a white sticky with numbers unless somebody took it off normally it will b on the passenger side hope it helps


yea i just looked and its not there !!


----------



## mrotero

Does anyone know if i can swap a 1996 4.6 into a 90 wit a 5.0?


----------



## Psycho631

DavidVFCC said:


> yea i just looked and its not there !!


Its also in the owners manual on a little piece of plastic, or just shave it off.


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

DavidVFCC said:


> i HAV a 97 town car does any one know were i can find the code for my KEY pad on my door??


I had this problem a month ago....lost the only set of keys...anyways....it should be on your driver side door.take off panel..which, i thinks its the power lock supply...bottom right corner...big black or white box with stickers... 5-digit code printed on it just look for keyless entry code...


----------



## DavidVFCC

THEE805RAIDER said:


> I had this problem a month ago....lost the only set of keys...anyways....it should be on your driver side door.take off panel..which, i thinks its the power lock supply...bottom right corner...big black or white box with stickers... 5-digit code printed on it just look for keyless entry code...


HELL YEA GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO I GOT IT !!


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

DavidVFCC said:


> HELL YEA GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO I GOT IT !!



WORD...!!!...:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

ill see you guys in vegas hopefully we can all hit the strip.


----------



## singlepumphopper

does anybody know what car and year is the best to 4 link my 2000 tc, i was told that a 91-94 rear end will work but i wanted to get some more opinions, im gonna run 16s in rear with 3 pumps to get a good 3 wheel, any tricks for higher 3 wheels would b nice also, thanks


----------



## hittin back bumper

singlepumphopper said:


> does anybody know what car and year is the best to 4 link my 2000 tc, i was told that a 91-94 rear end will work but i wanted to get some more opinions, im gonna run 16s in rear with 3 pumps to get a good 3 wheel, any tricks for higher 3 wheels would b nice also, thanks


I'm using a 97 frame on my 98 body with early 90s spindle and calipers.


----------



## singlepumphopper

well I'm gonna wrap the stock frame, I was just wondering if any other rear end would work with the 2000 tc with out haveing to do a frame swap


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

singlepumphopper said:


> well I'm gonna wrap the stock frame, I was just wondering if any other rear end would work with the 2000 tc with out haveing to do a frame swap


i had my trailing arms and rear end custom made by ulimited hustle


----------



## singlepumphopper

83lac-va-beach said:


> i had my trailing arms and rear end custom made by ulimited hustle
> View attachment 429251


how much and do u have a # for them?? looks good homie


----------



## hittin back bumper

Yup u can do that too, weld new mounts on the inside of frame and rear end. Looks good 83lac-va-beach, what size cylinders u running in the back?


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

97 town car......what year was the caddy top a-arm....we can use


----------



## aguilera620

THEE805RAIDER said:


> I had this problem a month ago....lost the only set of keys...anyways....it should be on your driver side door.take off panel..which, i thinks its the power lock supply...bottom right corner...big black or white box with stickers... 5-digit code printed on it just look for keyless entry code...


i found the code for my 99 lincoln. but when i enter the codes it does not work. all it does is turn on the lights from the insdie. is there a number that i have to press first before using the code? i have tried this multiple times and it does not work. i found the code on the trunk hinge.


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

aguilera620 said:


> i found the code for my 99 lincoln. but when i enter the codes it does not work. all it does is turn on the lights from the insdie. is there a number that i have to press first before using the code? i have tried this multiple times and it does not work. i found the code on the trunk hinge.


Maybe...push the last number twice....or u might have to rest the code....check out YouTube.....their are some videos...on how to reset your pin..


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

anyone ave any info on fixxing power windows? the motors are workin but windows arent moving. i looked on youtube but couldnt find any videos on replacing window reulators or anything


----------



## southsyde64




----------



## southsyde64

southsyde64 said:


> View attachment 432730


What can I do to make front raise higher..has older lincoln spindle swap an spoon extenders..


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

hittin back bumper said:


> Yup u can do that too, weld new mounts on the inside of frame and rear end. Looks good 83lac-va-beach, what size cylinders u running in the back?


14s rides locked up in rear no problems lays out to


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

southsyde64 said:


> What can I do to make front raise higher..has older lincoln spindle swap an spoon extenders..


I put cadi arms on and it locks up pretty high not sure if its higher w spoon extenders


----------



## southsyde64

83lac-va-beach said:


> I put cadi arms on and it locks up pretty high not sure if its higher w spoon extenders


will they mount straight on..my lincoln has tthe mounts where u just slide arm bushings on and slide bolt thru..not the kind where a
arm mounts straight to frame..


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

quick question will 90 tc arms work wit my 92 spindels? i want to et rid of da tube arms


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

want some caddy upper a-arms for my 97 towncar......what, year do i use...off the caddy..?....


----------



## .TODD

got my nardi on order anyone know if theres a kit to put it on? rather than fabricating i got a 99


----------



## droppen98

Coast 2 Coast said:


> quick question will 90 tc arms work wit my 92 spindels? i want to et rid of da tube arms


80-96 are the same arms i built a 98 and use caddy arms but moded the balljoint pocket to hold a 96 chevy 1500 balljoint the caddy ball joint didnt fit the spindle very tight


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

droppen98 said:


> 80-96 are the same arms i built a 98 and use caddy arms but moded the balljoint pocket to hold a 96 chevy 1500 balljoint the caddy ball joint didnt fit the spindle very tight


i think i should of extended a i/4 you where right if i extend all the way they bow in


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

THEE805RAIDER said:


> want some caddy upper a-arms for my 97 towncar......what, year do i use...off the caddy..?....


Anybody Know..????...


----------



## southsyde64

southsyde64 said:


> will they mount straight on..my lincoln has tthe mounts where u just slide arm bushings on and slide bolt thru..not the kind where a
> arm mounts straight to frame..


?????


----------



## savloc

90 arms will work on the 92 towncar


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

southsyde64 said:


> ?????


what year is your lincoln my bolted right up u cant shim them back on 98s


----------



## southsyde64

83lac-va-beach said:


> what year is your lincoln my bolted right up u cant shim them back on 98s


Its a 98


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

southsyde64 said:


> Its a 98


yea they bolted right up


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

yo my homie has a problem with his breaks on his 92tc, for some reason after driving the car for a bit they loose pressure. i changed out the brake booster today and there doing the same thing. im at a loss with this one. any ideas?


----------



## super chipper

theres nice crack in the belly


----------



## .TODD

super chipper said:


> theres nice crack in the belly


ouch


----------



## .TODD

anyone help me with my nardi siuwation?


----------



## shystie69

droppen98 said:


> 80-96 are the same arms i built a 98 and use caddy arms but moded the balljoint pocket to hold a 96 chevy 1500 balljoint the caddy ball joint didnt fit the spindle very tight


i got some caddy a arms i want to put on my 93 with 90 arms is it possible to just swap the a-arm bar from a 90 lincoln a arm to the cady so that they just bolt up... i got the ones that bolt to the frame :dunno:


----------



## mrltrnt1972

f8vz-13a246-aa is the part number if it is not a Cartier. I ordered one through ford and paid $28.00 for it. I didn't know the part number then but found out that I could have gotten it cheaper online. As far as putting it on the car, I used 3m molding tape. It would have worked better if I had some sort of liquid adhesive.


----------



## singlepumphopper

TTT


----------



## El Greengo

.TODD said:


> got my nardi on order anyone know if theres a kit to put it on? rather than fabricating i got a 99


 on my old towncar i bought a mustang 90's wheel adapter worker fine but theres a gap between the hub and the steering wheel so i used blue and white bandanas


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

how do i adjust these damn windows in a 92....motors are working but im lost with this cable crap lol.....but on a good not got the breaks fixed....


----------



## El Greengo

Coast 2 Coast said:


> how do i adjust these damn windows in a 92....motors are working but im lost with this cable crap lol.....but on a good not got the breaks fixed....


when i redone mine in my 92 motors worked but the cable was stecthed but looked fine i tried to fix for 3 days finally i gave up and went to Auto zone and bought new and took 35 mins and was fixed i think the wondow motor and cable was 92$


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

.TODD said:


> got my nardi on order anyone know if theres a kit to put it on? rather than fabricating i got a 99


Todd use a 90-95 ford mustang nardi adapter, youll have to file down or grind some of the bolts to make it fit but it will work. I posted up something about it on the very first page i believe. The adapters like 150 or somethin.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

Heres a cheap ass one for 20 bucks on ebay..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BILLET-HUB-ADAPTER-NARDI-PERSONAL-SPARCO-OMP-JDM-/370527983199?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Make%3AFord%7CYear%3A1990%7CModel%3AMustang&vxp=mtr&hash=item564530565f


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

whats a good size spring to put in a 98 tc front i was wondering if 4 tons is to much for it


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

davidw77 said:


> when i redone mine in my 92 motors worked but the cable was stecthed but looked fine i tried to fix for 3 days finally i gave up and went to Auto zone and bought new and took 35 mins and was fixed i think the wondow motor and cable was 92$


was it a direct bolt in or was there some adjustment


----------



## droppen98

shystie69 said:


> i got some caddy a arms i want to put on my 93 with 90 arms is it possible to just swap the a-arm bar from a 90 lincoln a arm to the cady so that they just bolt up... i got the ones that bolt to the frame :dunno:


im not 100% sure on a 93 but i am pretty sure you can just swap the cross bar and it will work if you try it let me know how it works for future refrance


----------



## el cuate-g

Does anyone know of hydraulic shops selling chrome shocks for lincolns? Trying to find some that don't require mods to mounting brackets.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

el cuate-g said:


> Does anyone know of hydraulic shops selling chrome shocks for lincolns? Trying to find some that don't require mods to mounting brackets.


i dont know of chrome ones my boy uses the one for f150 no mods on a 98tc


----------



## shystie69

droppen98 said:


> im not 100% sure on a 93 but i am pretty sure you can just swap the cross bar and it will work if you try it let me know how it works for future refrance


for sure thanks ill show an update as soon as its done


----------



## .TODD

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Heres a cheap ass one for 20 bucks on ebay..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BILLET-HUB-ADAPTER-NARDI-PERSONAL-SPARCO-OMP-JDM-/370527983199?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Make%3AFord|Year%3A1990|Model%3AMustang&vxp=mtr&hash=item564530565f


yeah.. i seen that is that all i need?


----------



## lowrider 4 life

.TODD said:


> yeah.. i seen that is that all i need?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nardi-Steer...Parts_Accessories&hash=item20b7e65a48&vxp=mtr

this is the one you need man, any other questions about the install shoot me a pm


----------



## .TODD

lowrider 4 life said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nardi-Steer...Parts_Accessories&hash=item20b7e65a48&vxp=mtr
> 
> this is the one you need man, any other questions about the install shoot me a pm


bolts right on?


----------



## .TODD

bump


----------



## Purple Hawk

For a higher lock up in rear of a 91 tc, how far do I need to extend the upper trailing arms? with the factory drive shaft without slip yolk, full stack of coils, and 12's cylinders. Goes up 6 inches then just fully compresses the coil


----------



## lesstime

What could you have and cool under or over?


----------



## Purple Hawk

I could have at least another 6 inches. Its coil under.


----------



## .TODD

Purple Hawk said:


> I could have at least another 6 inches. Its coil under.


if you want more travel do it the right way bro get your self some extended uppers inch to inch and a half or adjustibles and a slip in the shaft and call it a day


----------



## Purple Hawk

Cool. Getting the uppers extended 1 1/2 today. Now to find a slip for the shaft. Anyone know if there's one interchageble I could pull one from for a 91 town car?


----------



## lesstime

Post some pics 
I might be wrong but what if you do coil over with full stack with extended uppers and skip won't you get more height


----------



## Purple Hawk

The upper trailing arms are hitting the bottom of the upper mount and starting to bend the arms. Will have to cut about a inch or less of the plate between the mount. When I put the extended trailing arms on it should correct the stress on the u joints by putting an angle on the pumpkin. And be able to get a few more inches. Which will push the shaft into the trans even more. And that's where the slip comes in. I'm picking up what your putting down. Looking for a slip now. So far I found one at cce for the cheapest. $120 shipped. Will post pics when I get back to the garage.


----------



## Purple Hawk

Nevermind. They don't carry them for lincolns.


----------



## singlepumphopper

SO I GOT ME SOME A ARMS FROM A 89 TC GOIN ON MY 2000, GOT ME A SPINDLE SWAP TO INSTALL ALSO FROM A 91-94, ANY TIPS ON WHAT KIND OF BUSHINGS I SHOULD USE FOR THE UPPERS, DO I BUY THEM FOR A 89 OR FOR A 2000?? AND ALSO FOR THE SPINDLE SWAP, DO I NEED ANYTHING IN PARTICULAR BESIDES THE SPINDLE, BRAKE CALIBERS AND ROTORS, I PLAN ON DOING EVERYTHING THIS WEEKEND, FIRST BUBBLE TC I DO, EVERYTHING SEEMS COMPLICATED, SO ALL THE HELP I CAN GET WILL B APPRECIATED


----------



## singlepumphopper




----------



## singlepumphopper

AND THESE ARE THE ARMS THAT IM USING


----------



## lowlinc93

I've had my 93 TC on air for about 8 years, a bad ass setup with nitrogen and 14" cylinders in the rear. But going to juice it this week, going 3 pump with partial reinforcements. The rear is already chain bridged, any advice in advance? thinking 14's in the rear, cuz I still wanna get pretty low, and I think 16's would come close to the rear deck if I have it low and not much coil. Also thinking about doing the 1" spoon extender. Wanting to 3 wheel since I already have the chain bridge, but not really trying to hop. Also I'm undecided on 6 or 8 batts. Any advice or input is appreciated


----------



## lowlinc93

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 458659
> View attachment 458660
> View attachment 458661
> View attachment 458666
> View attachment 458667
> View attachment 458668
> View attachment 458669


Damn, came out looking good homie!!! Is that arm at factory the same length as the one you are replacing? I'm pretty sure the answer is yes, just checking. Going to look really nice once it's chromed.​


----------



## singlepumphopper

lowlinc93 said:


> Damn, came out looking good homie!!! Is that arm at factory the same length as the one you are replacing? I'm pretty sure the answer is yes, just checking. Going to look really nice once it's chromed.​


as far as i know they are, not u got me thinkin though, i need to look in to that, i extended then 1 1/2, i still gotta finish them though, i gotta make the cut for the cylinders, and reinforce the ball joint pocket, ran out of oxegen on my torches, but i'll finish them tomarrow.....:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlinc93

singlepumphopper said:


> as far as i know they are, not u got me thinkin though, i need to look in to that, i extended then 1 1/2, i still gotta finish them though, i gotta make the cut for the cylinders, and reinforce the ball joint pocket, ran out of oxegen on my torches, but i'll finish them tomarrow.....:thumbsup:


I would think the same, Still looks really good, you have me wanting to do that in the future. Not planning on putting too much chrome, but an arm like that would be really visible and look really good! When you plate the ball joint pocket, you copuld make it take a chevy unbreakable, since those are not too pricey to buy chrome. Don't know if anybody answered you on spindle swap, but I know 2 friends that did them and only used spindles, calipers and rotors. Seems like you would want the 89 bushings to make sure they would fit the arms. Gonna look nice. Any mods on your rear end?


----------



## singlepumphopper

lowlinc93 said:


> I would think the same, Still looks really good, you have me wanting to do that in the future. Not planning on putting too much chrome, but an arm like that would be really visible and look really good! When you plate the ball joint pocket, you copuld make it take a chevy unbreakable, since those are not too pricey to buy chrome. Don't know if anybody answered you on spindle swap, but I know 2 friends that did them and only used spindles, calipers and rotors. Seems like you would want the 89 bushings to make sure they would fit the arms. Gonna look nice. Any mods on your rear end?


i did some reserch and they are the same lenth, im doin a custom 4 link for the rear end, 36 inch lower to get a high lock up with a chain bridge for high 3 wheels, and yea man after i get em plated there gonna look great!!....:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper

some panels to add, paint, 3 pump hi-low set up hardlined, and a custom speaker box under the rack to add and were good to go....:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper

doin the spindle swap, finish molding my upper and lower arms, and putting my 4.5 ton hi-low jammers in the front for this weekend coming up


----------



## lowlinc93

Damn, you gonna hop that thing??? I wanna hit a decent 3. Mine already bridged, so just gonna start with that. I like the box under the rack, good idea. That's a big reason why I'm going to juice from air. I have 2 nitrogen bottles and 2 five gallon tanks, and it's on 14" cylinder, takes up the whole trunk. Maybe do the adjustable trailing arms some time in the future to add a little chrome. I might have to look for A arms like you got. What years have them? I'll throw some before and after pics of my trunk.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

any one know what size trannys in a 1995 town car.........and what will mach up..


----------



## singlepumphopper

lowlinc93 said:


> Damn, you gonna hop that thing??? I wanna hit a decent 3. Mine already bridged, so just gonna start with that. I like the box under the rack, good idea. That's a big reason why I'm going to juice from air. I have 2 nitrogen bottles and 2 five gallon tanks, and it's on 14" cylinder, takes up the whole trunk. Maybe do the adjustable trailing arms some time in the future to add a little chrome. I might have to look for A arms like you got. What years have them? I'll throw some before and after pics of my trunk.


I got em off a 89 TC, yea I couldn't think of where to add some subs so I just lifted the whole rack enough where the battery clear the trunk by 3 inches, and that gives me a 26X46X9.5 inch box under the rack, plenty for some good subs...:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 458659
> View attachment 458660
> View attachment 458661
> View attachment 458666
> View attachment 458667
> View attachment 458668
> View attachment 458669


how do you tell right from left?


----------



## gzking

does anyone know how to remove the exterior side window trim? (Black with chrome strip)


----------



## singlepumphopper

.TODD said:


> how do you tell right from left?


when u put the balljoint area on something flat, 1 side is higher than the other, the high side is the front, or towards the front of the car...:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

singlepumphopper said:


> when u put the balljoint area on something flat, 1 side is higher than the other, the high side is the front, or towards the front of the car...:thumbsup:


and thats what i needed thanks homie got 4 1/2 coils and they dont fit gotta do some cuttin tonight


----------



## .TODD

heres one of my members towncars 






''IM GOIN ON BREAK:facepalm:


----------



## Purple Hawk

Nice! Is he hiding in the car hitting em?


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

gzking said:


> does anyone know how to remove the exterior side window trim? (Black with chrome strip)


Ill let you know i have to replace the front and back trim on mine from the ast 3 painters fucking it up pulling it back to paint the car, Gonna do it in a month


----------



## hittin back bumper

.TODD said:


> and thats what i needed thanks homie got 4 1/2 coils and they dont fit gotta do some cuttin tonight


Broken in they will


----------



## singlepumphopper

.TODD said:


> and thats what i needed thanks homie got 4 1/2 coils and they dont fit gotta do some cuttin tonight


yea thats what i ordered for mine also, im gonna modify the lower to get the most coil


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

I have a 98 lincoln town car , I want to lift it, does anyone know what type of upper a-arm i can put on it so i dont have to the ball joint extenders


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*SO MY BUDDY HAS A 96 TOWNCAR... I AM WILLING TO DO THE SPINDLE SWAPP FOR HIM. BUT DO I JUST NEED THE SPINDLES ONLY? 

MY QUESTION IS WILL THE CALIPERS AND ROTORS FROM A 96 FIT ON THE 90 SPINDLES? OR SHOULD I GET ALL THE ROTORS AND CALIPERS OFF OF THE PARTS CAR TOO?*


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *SO MY BUDDY HAS A 96 TOWNCAR... I AM WILLING TO DO THE SPINDLE SWAPP FOR HIM. BUT DO I JUST NEED THE SPINDLES ONLY?
> 
> MY QUESTION IS WILL THE CALIPERS AND ROTORS FROM A 96 FIT ON THE 90 SPINDLES? OR SHOULD I GET ALL THE ROTORS AND CALIPERS OFF OF THE PARTS CAR TOO?*


U will need spindls, calipers, and rotors from a 91-94.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *SO MY BUDDY HAS A 96 TOWNCAR... I AM WILLING TO DO THE SPINDLE SWAPP FOR HIM. BUT DO I JUST NEED THE SPINDLES ONLY?
> 
> MY QUESTION IS WILL THE CALIPERS AND ROTORS FROM A 96 FIT ON THE 90 SPINDLES? OR SHOULD I GET ALL THE ROTORS AND CALIPERS OFF OF THE PARTS CAR TOO?*


U will need spindls, calipers, and rotors from a 91-94.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Got some Lincoln chrome for sell. Uppers and spindles for a 91-94 never been mounted. 450.00 buyer pays shipping. Can text pixs.


----------



## singlepumphopper

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> I have a 98 lincoln town car , I want to lift it, does anyone know what type of upper a-arm i can put on it so i dont have to the ball joint extenders


any thing older than a 90 will work


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

How much do i extend my trailing arms on my 1998 town car for a decent lock up


----------



## singlepumphopper

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> How much do i extend my trailing arms on my 1998 town car for a decent lock up


it all depends on how long are ur cylinders and how much coil u got. Im making some for my homeboys 2000 this weekend. I'll post pikz so u can get an idea. His will b 36inches long for the lowers and the top onces will depend on how it works out. We four linked it. Is ur rear end stock?? Or is it four linked??


----------



## kerncountyhopper

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92jg_JZQfe8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

singlepumphopper said:


> it all depends on how long are ur cylinders and how much coil u got. Im making some for my homeboys 2000 this weekend. I'll post pikz so u can get an idea. His will b 36inches long for the lowers and the top onces will depend on how it works out. We four linked it. Is ur rear end stock?? Or is it four linked??


Stock


----------



## lowrider 4 life

kerncountyhopper said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92jg_JZQfe8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


That's working real nice. Single or double ?


----------



## singlepumphopper

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> Stock


are u gonna 4 link it. Cause if u dont there aint that much u can do to make it lock up high. The side trailing arms that run from ur frame will only let u go but so high


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

singlepumphopper said:


> are u gonna 4 link it. Cause if u dont there aint that much u can do to make it lock up high. The side trailing arms that run from ur frame will only let u go but so high


I wanna leave it stock ..at the most extend the trailing arms


----------



## kerncountyhopper

lowrider 4 life said:


> That's working real nice. Single or double ?


Single


----------



## singlepumphopper

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> I wanna leave it stock ..at the most extend the trailing arms


i guess u can extend them a couple inches and thats about it cause ur side one's from ur frame aint gonna give u much play


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

What year frame can you use under a 2006


----------



## Dylante63

The stock rear is a 4 link it's just not triangulated so the watts link is used to stop side to side movement. You really need to put a triangulated 4 link rear susp.


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

Dylante63 said:


> The stock rear is a 4 link it's just not triangulated so the watts link is used to stop side to side movement. You really need to put a triangulated 4 link rear susp.


Can the trailing arms be reinforced so the ones keeping rear end centered can be removed ..well that be enough


----------



## Dylante63

no that is not the correct way to do it. the car will still have side to side sway


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

Dylante63 said:


> no that is not the correct way to do it. the car will still have side to side sway


Is there any pics on how to do


----------



## Dylante63

I think a few places on here sell a weld on 4 link kit ready to go..


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

ttt..


----------



## G-TIMES 559

ANYBODY HAVE A CLEAN 95-97 TOWNCAR PASSENGER FENDER?? WOULD PREFER THE STOCK SILVER COLOR


----------



## singlepumphopper

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> Is there any pics on how to do


i did a 4 link this past weekend. I'll post some piks asoon i get home for u homie. Pretty simple. I can also hook u up with a weld on kit if u want.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

Anybody know if i have to do drop mounts for 16s in the back, im gonna do the slip yoke but need to know if i need drop mounts


----------



## SHOWTIME_916




----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Anybody know if i have to do drop mounts for 16s in the back, im gonna do the slip yoke but need to know if i need drop mounts


I have 16's in my 96, and no I don't have drop mounts, I do have upper and lower adjustables an a slip.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Lincoln chrome for sale. Upper A's and spindles for a 91-94. PM me if u want more info.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> U will need spindls, calipers, and rotors from a 91-94.


*THANKS ALOT BRO. I APPRECIATE THE HELP.*


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

singlepumphopper said:


> i did a 4 link this past weekend. I'll post some piks asoon i get home for u homie. Pretty simple. I can also hook u up with a weld on kit if u want.....:thumbsup:


Whats up bro ...u got them pics


----------



## alex75

SHOWTIME_916 said:


>


looking good guy:wave:


----------



## scooby

Anyone know if the 98 towncar frame is the same as a 99 crown victoria??????


----------



## lowrider 4 life

scooby said:


> Anyone know if the 98 towncar frame is the same as a 99 crown victoria??????


I think the crown vic frame is shorter but in not 100% on that


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

singlepumphopper said:


> i did a 4 link this past weekend. I'll post some piks asoon i get home for u homie. Pretty simple. I can also hook u up with a weld on kit if u want.....:thumbsup:


can you stand 3 with your four linc i cant heres a pic of mine


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*I just did a spindle swapp on a 96 lincoln town car. We used the spindle, rotor, and calipers off of a 94 lincoln town car... everything worked out well. Except we bought new calipers and pads and it caused the caliper bolts to hit the rim a bit. I ground a bit off the bolt. not much to affect anything tho..

We also ran 12" cylinders coil over in the rear and had to replace the rear driver side brake line for a longer one... ill get the part number later but it has plenty hose to stretch... 

Just thought i would share this with everyone..... *


----------



## singlepumphopper

83lac-va-beach said:


> can you stand 3 with your four linc i cant heres a pic of mine


naw were doin a chain bridge on it this weekend coming up


----------



## shystie69

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I just did a spindle swapp on a 96 lincoln town car. We used the spindle, rotor, and calipers off of a 94 lincoln town car... everything worked out well. Except we bought new calipers and pads and it caused the caliper bolts to hit the rim a bit. I ground a bit off the bolt. not much to affect anything tho..
> 
> We also ran 12" cylinders coil over in the rear and had to replace the rear driver side brake line for a longer one... ill get the part number later but it has plenty hose to stretch...
> 
> Just thought i would share this with everyone..... *


:thumbsup: i just go a set a rims for some reason they hit on that bolt on a 93 tc to, i really dont want to add a spacer any pics of the bolt grinded down thanks G


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Lincoln chrome for sale. Upper A's and spindles for a 91-94. PM me if u want more info.


----------



## singlepumphopper




----------



## .TODD

where can i find body bushings for this


----------



## DeeLoc

.TODD said:


> where can i find body bushings for this


read that the dealer has em, can see if energy suspension universal ones would work


----------



## hittin back bumper

Dealer has em but piece by piece.


----------



## mr gonzalez

i want to do a engine swap on my lincoln town car its is a 92. Would any of late 90s engines fit like 96-98 engine fit.


----------



## BIG BOPPER

singlepumphopper said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

i have a question about the facory air ride on mu 2000 TC. its holding air through out the day and overnight. but when i start it in the morning the ass drops!.... it comes back up after driving for a min or two. i put it on a lift and checked for 
leaks as best i could and found none. any one have this same issue or a good idea what the problem is. proble gonna just replace with springs but figured i would as here first....Thanks


----------



## Adams85

Can anyone post pictures of slip yokes installed on a towncar???


----------



## singlepumphopper

What up my tc family


----------



## B.Clark

i just got a 94 towncar what i need to do to put 13x7 on itand what are the best a arms for it


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

B.Clark said:


> i just got a 94 towncar what i need to do to put 13x7 on itand what are the best a arms for it




Lincoln chrome for sale. Upper A's and spindles for a 91-94. PM me if u want more info.


----------



## B.Clark

what year bodies can i put on my 94 frame. can i put a 98 up on it or a 96-97?


----------



## singlepumphopper

TTT


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Lincoln chrome for sale. Upper A's and spindles for a 91-94. PM me if u want more info.


----------



## bluburban

Any body want to trade tele-driveshafts mines a chrome one for a g body I don't know how to post pics off my I phone just send me your e mail and I'll send you sum pics I need one for a 90 towncar


----------



## way2fly

How soon do u need that drive shaft pm me


----------



## bluburban

How soon can you get one


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

i need to know if a 1999 or 2000 transmision on a towncar is interchangeable w a 1998 because the scrap yard tells me their not does anybody know if they are right


----------



## Dylante63

The 99 and up probably uses a 4r75w and the 98 a 4r70w find out what trans you are trying to replace first.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Lincoln chrome for sale. Upper A's and spindles for a 91-94. PM me if u want more info.


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

Clean grey 96 interior pm me im in oc
200 need the space


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

where couild i find the rear upper control arm bushing?? the that goes on the axle..


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

Whats the best way to set up the front of the Towncar...

A) Take off stabilizer bar and chain the lower a-arms

B) leave the stabilizer bar and no chain..

Whats the best way to prevent over extended cyclinder..?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

THEE805RAIDER said:


> Whats the best way to set up the front of the Towncar...
> 
> A) Take off stabilizer bar and chain the lower a-arms
> 
> B) leave the stabilizer bar and no chain..
> 
> Whats the best way to prevent over extended cyclinder..?


WHY DO YOU WANNA CHAIN THE A ARM? 

ID TAKE THE STABALIZER BAR OFF.... 


BEST WAY TO PREVENT OVER EXTENDED CYLINDER IS TO NOT RUN ANYTHING BIGGER THAN AN 8" UP FRONT...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

shystie69 said:


> :thumbsup: i just go a set a rims for some reason they hit on that bolt on a 93 tc to, i really dont want to add a spacer any pics of the bolt grinded down thanks G


I DONT HAVE PICS BRO.. BUT JUST PUT THE RIM ON AND YOU WILL SEE WHERE ITS GRINDING..



B.Clark said:


> i just got a 94 towncar what i need to do to put 13x7 on itand what are the best a arms for it


*SAME A ARMS BRO... NOTHING WRONG WITH THOSE A ARMS.... *


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*MY BUDDY HAS COMPLETE 96 ROTORS (CALIPERS, CALIPER BOLTS, BRAKE PADS, SPINDLES ETC COMPLETE)


THEY CLEAR 14X7'S JUST THROWING THIS OUT THERE IN CASE SOME ONE NEEDS THEM FOR A 99' AND UP LINCOLN?

THEY ARE ALL ORIGINAL EQUIPMENT ONLY REMOVED FOR THE 13" SPINDLE SWAPP.. ALSO HAVE A SWAY BAR, SHOCKS FRONT AND REAR AND EVEN THE FACTORY AIR BAGGS... 

LMK IF YOUR INTERESTED IN ANY OF IT... 6417508451*


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

BrownAzt3ka said:


> WHY DO YOU WANNA CHAIN THE A ARM?
> 
> ID TAKE THE STABALIZER BAR OFF....
> 
> 
> BEST WAY TO PREVENT OVER EXTENDED CYLINDER IS TO NOT RUN ANYTHING BIGGER THAN AN 8" UP FRONT...



What about the coil...running a 4.5 BBC with only 2 turns cut off...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

THEE805RAIDER said:


> What about the coil...running a 4.5 BBC with only 2 turns cut off...


*SO YOU'RE BASICALLY CHAINING IT CUZ ITS A HOPPER RIGHT?*


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *SO YOU'RE BASICALLY CHAINING IT CUZ ITS A HOPPER RIGHT?*


Yes...but, I changed my mined...not going to hop it any more..would to much coil cause over extened..?

plus, i took off my STABALIZER BAR OFF...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

THEE805RAIDER said:


> Yes...but, I changed my mined...not going to hop it any more..would to much coil cause over extened..?
> 
> plus, i took off my STABALIZER BAR OFF...


*NO YOU JUST NEED ENOUGH BATTERY POWER TO START COMPRESSING THE COILS... 
*


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *NO YOU JUST NEED ENOUGH BATTERY POWER TO START COMPRESSING THE COILS...
> *


have 8 batterys ...going to change it up and go with 6 instead...and put a #9 pump....I have #11 in it right now..

THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO...!


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Im goin to remove my dash any help tips on how to remove it?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

THEE805RAIDER said:


> have 8 batterys ...going to change it up and go with 6 instead...and put a #9 pump....I have #11 in it right now..
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO...!


*NO PROBLEM BRO.. #9 GEAR SHOULD BE BETTER FOR IT I WOULD ASSUME...*


----------



## 86 Limited

do all 98-02 towncars have the side mounted rear trailing arms?


----------



## DeeLoc

86 Limited said:


> do all 98-02 towncars have the side mounted rear trailing arms?


:yes:


----------



## 86 Limited

damn i thought it was only the 03 and up ones. so in order to juice one u have to swap the frame or build the rear suspension like a g-body basically?


----------



## BigRob1983

Hey guys might be gettin a 92 lincoln towncar. What kind of problems can i expect when juicing it up. Never had a town car only g bodys. Just gonna be a basic lay an play for now. Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## 86 Limited

ttt


----------



## singlepumphopper

86 Limited said:


> damn i thought it was only the 03 and up ones. so in order to juice one u have to swap the frame or build the rear suspension like a g-body basically?


just 4 link it like the g body but using ur own rear end


----------



## singlepumphopper

before and half way done after set up im doin. Should b done this weekend. Painted batteries and hopefully if my biy wants hardlined....


----------



## singlepumphopper

so far so good....


----------



## 86 Limited

singlepumphopper said:


> just 4 link it like the g body but using ur own rear end


ur saying to use the stock diff or swap it with another one?


----------



## singlepumphopper

86 Limited said:


> ur saying to use the stock diff or swap it with another one?


i use the stock rear and make or u can buy uppers and lowers for it. They'll bolt up on the bottom but u have to make some mounts for it on ur frame. Same for the top but u have to make some mounts for the top of ur rear and also make drop mounts for it.. just make sure u put ur mounts in the same exact spot if not when you lock it up ur rear will shift


----------



## singlepumphopper




----------



## singlepumphopper




----------



## 86 Limited

singlepumphopper said:


> i use the stock rear and make or u can buy uppers and lowers for it. They'll bolt up on the bottom but u have to make some mounts for it on ur frame. Same for the top but u have to make some mounts for the top of ur rear and also make drop mounts for it.. just make sure u put ur mounts in the same exact spot if not when you lock it up ur rear will shift


good shit. i gues making the arms for that green TC was cheaper than buying the chrome adjustables??


----------



## singlepumphopper

86 Limited said:


> good shit. i gues making the arms for that green TC was cheaper than buying the chrome adjustables??


hell yea alot cheaper. Plus u can make em as long or short as u want. Like i said just make sure ur mounts are in the same exact place before u weld it up if not ur gonna shift ur rear end bad


----------



## benz88

Those lowers in green up there are ghetto to the max.


----------



## singlepumphopper

benz88 said:


> Those lowers in green up there are ghetto to the max.


its a hopper. Pkus as ghetto as they are they'll serve ur ass. 3's left to right. They get the job done and thats what matter. Quit hatting....:guns:


----------



## Ole School 97

singlepumphopper said:


> its a hopper. Pkus as ghetto as they are they'll serve ur ass. 3's left to right. They get the job done and thats what matter. Quit hatting....:guns:


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## singlepumphopper

Ole School 97 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


:nicoderm:


----------



## 86 Limited

lol at ghetto. i guess all the lo-lo's with square tubing for trailing arms are all ghetto. go watch some videos and tell me what u mostly see for trailing arms.


----------



## singlepumphopper

86 Limited said:


> lol at ghetto. i guess all the lo-lo's with square tubing for trailing arms are all ghetto. go watch some videos and tell me what u mostly see for trailing arms.


exactly. Some people just hate on anything......:yes:


----------



## 86 Limited

i love the look of square tubing. ESPECIALLY when its chrome :fool2:


----------



## singlepumphopper

86 Limited said:


> i love the look of square tubing. ESPECIALLY when its chrome :fool2:


yea thats what my boy is gonna do to his


----------



## Impslap

I'm looking into building a Lincoln and was wondering how strong the frames are on these. I had a Fleetwood before and it was recommended to just do stress points unless I was planning on breaking records. How does the 98-02 Town Car frame stack up?


----------



## 86 Limited

X2 on same color


----------



## singlepumphopper

lil something i did this weekend to my homies caddy....:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper

Impslap said:


> I'm looking into building a Lincoln and was wondering how strong the frames are on these. I had a Fleetwood before and it was recommended to just do stress points unless I was planning on breaking records. How does the 98-02 Town Car frame stack up?


98-02 is the weakest frame tc has. If u wanna do some hopping. I recommend front to back down the sides. C channel across the bak to help support ur arches. Ofcourse cross members. Pretty mu h all ur stress points forsure. And what ever else u can do with out having to actually pull the body off. Or go with an older tc car frame. 90-94 i heard works perfect and is alot stronger


----------



## Impslap

singlepumphopper said:


> 98-02 is the weakest frame tc has. If u wanna do some hopping. I recommend front to back down the sides. C channel across the bak to help support ur arches. Ofcourse cross members. Pretty mu h all ur stress points forsure. And what ever else u can do with out having to actually pull the body off. Or go with an older tc car frame. 90-94 i heard works perfect and is alot stronger


Thanks. I have a '98 with a blown engine I picked up for cheap so I can use the frame to swap to an '06. I'm gonna pull the body off anyway, just wanted to see if I had to add the full reinforcements or if it could handle some hops with just the stress. Looks like a full wrap it is.


----------



## singlepumphopper

Impslap said:


> Thanks. I have a '98 with a blown engine I picked up for cheap so I can use the frame to swap to an '06. I'm gonna pull the body off anyway, just wanted to see if I had to add the full reinforcements or if it could handle some hops with just the stress. Looks like a full wrap it is.


o yea full wrapp is always better no doubt


----------



## cruisethewhip

Would you guys recommend getting a slip yolk for my 93 i just got it juiced and trying to figure out what's best to do for a street car. Also upper trailing arms? ? Please answer...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

cruisethewhip said:


> Would you guys recommend getting a slip yolk for my 93 i just got it juiced and trying to figure out what's best to do for a street car. Also upper trailing arms? ? Please answer...


*
WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS ARE IN THE REAR?*


----------



## cruisethewhip

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *
> WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS ARE IN THE REAR?*


14inch homie


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

cruisethewhip said:


> 14inch homie


id recommend the slip yoke.. and also extending the upper trailing arms to help with the pinion angle. If you get adjustable uppers you should be fine.. or extend and box your current ones, just guessing between 1"-1 1/2 ext..


----------



## Rick80

I HAVE A 98 AND I WANT TO PUT A FULL A-ARM I DONT WANT BALL JOINT EXTENDERS!!!!!!

WHAT ARM IS RECOMMENDED TO BOLT RIGHT UP??


----------



## cruisethewhip

BrownAzt3ka said:


> id recommend the slip yoke.. and also extending the upper trailing arms to help with the pinion angle. If you get adjustable uppers you should be fine.. or extend and box your current ones, just guessing between 1"-1 1/2 ext..


Thanks homie Im lookin for those two things slip yoke and adjustable upper trailing arms if you know anybody selling some homie lmk.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

cruisethewhip said:


> Thanks homie Im lookin for those two things slip yoke and adjustable upper trailing arms if you know anybody selling some homie lmk.


pm sent...


----------



## cruisethewhip

TTT for towncars!!


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

i have a question to anyone who can help'how do you guys polish the trim\moldings on the 90-93 lincolns mines are foggy n scratched up.... the way im doing it is sanding it with 150,320,400,600,1500,2000 Grid then polsh,i llike the way its coomin out,but is there a batter way or a correct way????

thanx to eveyone and TTT ON ALL LINCOLNS!!!


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

i have a question to anyone who can help'how do you guys polish the trim\moldings on the 90-93 lincolns mines are foggy n scratched up.... the way im doing it is sanding it with 150,320,400,600,1500,2000 Grid then polsh,i llike the way its coomin out,but is there a batter way or a correct way????

thanx to eveyone and TTT ON ALL LINCOLNS!!!


----------



## singlepumphopper

Rick80 said:


> I HAVE A 98 AND I WANT TO PUT A FULL A-ARM I DONT WANT BALL JOINT EXTENDERS!!!!!!
> 
> WHAT ARM IS RECOMMENDED TO BOLT RIGHT UP??


80's or a 90 latest


----------



## cruisethewhip

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> i have a question to anyone who can help'how do you guys polish the trim\moldings on the 90-93 lincolns mines are foggy n scratched up.... the way im doing it is sanding it with 150,320,400,600,1500,2000 Grid then polsh,i llike the way its coomin out,but is there a batter way or a correct way????
> 
> thanx to eveyone and TTT ON ALL LINCOLNS!!!


i think they sell some that look just like it at autozone


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*Putting on the new Chrome strips.

*These can be bought at the following links. 
http://www.mtgparts.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?S...y_Code=90LTMBSM
http://www.forddirectonline.com/partlocato...ure&catalogid=2
http://www.partstrain.com/
http://infiniteinnovations.com/main.asp?p=2_105


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

I belive those are for the 94-97 

I have two stips and in the center paint machin the rest of the car its a 90 lincoln



BrownAzt3ka said:


> *Putting on the new Chrome strips.
> 
> *These can be bought at the following links.
> http://www.mtgparts.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?S...y_Code=90LTMBSM
> http://www.forddirectonline.com/partlocato...ure&catalogid=2
> http://www.partstrain.com/
> http://infiniteinnovations.com/main.asp?p=2_105


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

any chrome for 97 t.c....used/new..?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Ttt


----------



## STRICTLY1

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/pts/3139929823.html


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Rick80 said:


> I HAVE A 98 AND I WANT TO PUT A FULL A-ARM I DONT WANT BALL JOINT EXTENDERS!!!!!!
> 
> WHAT ARM IS RECOMMENDED TO BOLT RIGHT UP??


i got cadi arms on mine


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

B.M. FAT STICKS...(1-5/8" I'D)...8" FAT STICKS or COMPETITION CYLINDERS...8" competition cylinders (3/8")...What is used more on towncars...whats best..


----------



## singlepumphopper




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

THEE805RAIDER said:


> B.M. FAT STICKS...(1-5/8" I'D)...8" FAT STICKS or COMPETITION CYLINDERS...8" competition cylinders (3/8")...What is used more on towncars...whats best..


most used is obvioulsy regular cylinders.....


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

BrownAzt3ka said:


> most used is obvioulsy regular cylinders.....


I guess..I'm looking into it to much..I want something for lay n play ..but, a little hopping...


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

THEE805RAIDER said:


> I guess..I'm looking into it to much..I want something for lay n play ..but, a little hopping...


ANY STANDARD CYLINDER SHOULD WORK.. MY HOMIE HAS CHROME 8" BMH WITH 3/8 PORT NOTHING FANCY.. IM NOT GOOD ON THE SWITCH BUT HOPE YOU LIKE THE VIDEO:


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

BrownAzt3ka said:


> ANY STANDARD CYLINDER SHOULD WORK.. MY HOMIE HAS CHROME 8" BMH WITH 3/8 PORT NOTHING FANCY.. IM NOT GOOD ON THE SWITCH BUT HOPE YOU LIKE THE VIDEO:


Thanks for the info homiee....thats good enough for me...nice clean ride...!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

THEE805RAIDER said:


> Thanks for the info homiee....thats good enough for me...nice clean ride...!


no problem. its fresh so we got along way to go yet. If you need any info lmk


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

BrownAzt3ka said:


> no problem. its fresh so we got along way to go yet. If you need any info lmk


thanks...for sure..!

one more..
where i can buy color battery cable and a good gage..?


----------



## bluburban

*Coils*

Will the white coils work in a town car I think there 3 1/2 tons cce I got a full stack brand new sitting here I got some 41/2 ton black and gold with 41/2 turns and I bottom out after 4 or 5 hits and they compress all together I also got some black BBC 41/2 turns but they won't compress the gap between the coils stay the same had them in for about 3 months and still stiff as hell it's a 90 t/c


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

bluburban said:


> Will the white coils work in a town car I think there 3 1/2 tons cce I got a full stack brand new sitting here I got some 41/2 ton black and gold with 41/2 turns and I bottom out after 4 or 5 hits and they compress all together I also got some black BBC 41/2 turns but they won't compress the gap between the coils stay the same had them in for about 3 months and still stiff as hell it's a 90 t/c


we got broken in white 3 1/2s on that lincoln in the video i posted.... the thing that is happening is that your coils are wore out.. new coils take a while to "break in"..


----------



## shystie69

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> i have a question to anyone who can help'how do you guys polish the trim\moldings on the 90-93 lincolns mines are foggy n scratched up.... the way im doing it is sanding it with 150,320,400,600,1500,2000 Grid then polsh,i llike the way its coomin out,but is there a batter way or a correct way????
> 
> thanx to eveyone and TTT ON ALL LINCOLNS!!!


thats what i did to mine but when i was done i cleared them came out nice


----------



## benz88

singlepumphopper said:


> its a hopper. Pkus as ghetto as they are they'll serve ur ass. 3's left to right. They get the job done and thats what matter. Quit hatting....:guns:


Didn't mean to hate. Do they have a bushing In them?


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

anyone ever changed the blend door actuator mine is stuck in heat


----------



## hittin back bumper

83lac-va-beach said:


> anyone ever changed the blend door actuator mine is stuck in heat


Yes its a pain in the ass and time consuming if u try to take it off through the glove box, I thought that is what	was wrong with mine but mine ended up being the door itself so I had to replace the whole ac/heater unit, but for a while I had to take my dash off and wedge the door open so
the ac would work and pull dash back off and un-wedge it for the heater then I said fuck that


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

hittin back bumper said:


> Yes its a pain in the ass and time consuming if u try to take it off through the glove box, I thought that is what	was wrong with mine but mine ended up being the door itself so I had to replace the whole ac/heater unit, but for a while I had to take my dash off and wedge the door open so
> the ac would work and pull dash back off and un-wedge it for the heater then I said fuck that


dam that looks like alot of work so i can leave steering intact to pull dash off


----------



## hittin back bumper

83lac-va-beach said:


> dam that looks like alot of work so i can leave steering intact to pull dash off


Yea u just have to unbolt it from the dash so it will drop, but there are little screws everywhere and hidden spots so pay attention and don't pull to hard u don't want to break anything on ur dash


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

hittin back bumper said:


> Yea u just have to unbolt it from the dash so it will drop, but there are little screws everywhere and hidden spots so pay attention and don't pull to hard u don't want to break anything on ur dash


can i remove the actuator from the glove box without taking out dash


----------



## hittin back bumper

83lac-va-beach said:


> can i remove the actuator from the glove box without taking out dash


It it real hard, the screws are in a triangle pattern u can get both the bottom but top is gonna be hard, very tight spaced, maybe a ratchet wrench, I tried but never could, I thought it was that on mine but the door itself was broke so the motor was spinning and door wouldn't budge.


----------



## singlepumphopper

before







after....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

singlepumphopper said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after....


spindle swapp? :dunno:


----------



## singlepumphopper

BrownAzt3ka said:


> spindle swapp? :dunno:


it was a virgin. I did spindle swap. 89 tc uppers extended and molded. Molded the bottoms. The whole front end pretty much. Full stack 4.5 ton Hi-low up front. Just gotta do the bak now and hook everything up and it'll b a done deal....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

singlepumphopper said:


> it was a virgin. I did spindle swap. 89 tc uppers extended and molded. Molded the bottoms. The whole front end pretty much. Full stack 4.5 ton Hi-low up front. Just gotta do the bak now and hook everything up and it'll b a done deal....


*NIICE LETS SEE SOME PICS!*


----------



## singlepumphopper

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *NIICE LETS SEE SOME PICS!*
























i had to take it apart once i brought it home so heres some piks. Im doing. All the stress points up front and smoothing everything out by the weekend. I'll post better piks of everything then...:thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69

singlepumphopper said:


> i had to take it apart once i brought it home so heres some piks. Im doing. All the stress points up front and smoothing everything out by the weekend. I'll post better piks of everything then...:thumbsup:


nice :thumbsup: how much are the a-arms extended


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

singlepumphopper said:


> i had to take it apart once i brought it home so heres some piks. Im doing. All the stress points up front and smoothing everything out by the weekend. I'll post better piks of everything then...:thumbsup:


Chingon!


----------



## singlepumphopper

shystie69 said:


> nice :thumbsup: how much are the a-arms extended


11/4....


----------



## singlepumphopper

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Chingon!


thanks homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.lincoln

ANY1 EVER USED 4" CYLINDERS IN FRONT WITH A FULL STACK ON A LINCOLN 2 INCH EXTENDED A ARMS??????//


----------



## shystie69

singlepumphopper said:


> 11/4....


nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

brakes dont work after swap?:dunno: well barely but need to pump


----------



## .TODD

trunk works lost your number pm it to me heard about my braking problem?


----------



## droppen98

which bolt did you use to bolt the brake hose to the caliper.. the 99 bolt or 90ish bolt?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

.TODD said:


> trunk works lost your number pm it to me heard about my braking problem?


916-798-6858


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

droppen98 said:


> which bolt did you use to bolt the brake hose to the caliper.. the 99 bolt or 90ish bolt?


THAT'S WHAT I WAS THINKING TOO...TODD I DONT KNOW IF YOU KNOW IT OR NOT BUT IF U DO THE SWAP YOU HAVE TO USE THE BRAKE LINE BOLT THAT CAME OFF OF THE 90S CALIPER...THAT WOULD BE MY FIRST GUESS...U GOT MY NUMBER NOW HIT ME IF U NEED TO


----------



## .TODD

droppen98 said:


> which bolt did you use to bolt the brake hose to the caliper.. the 99 bolt or 90ish bolt?


90ish


----------



## hittin back bumper

.TODD said:


> 90ish


U gotta put the one off ur car


----------



## cruisethewhip

Im seeing some towncars on here and there getting off the ground and fast reaction mines no where near that. It goes up real slow any ideas?


----------



## goinlow

Anyone ever break the bolt off the rear differential where the pivot is for that funky watts link they use ??? Its a 98 Grand Marquis, should be the same stock rear suspension from a TC....


----------



## bigbeanz702

cruisethewhip said:


> Im seeing some towncars on here and there getting off the ground and fast reaction mines no where near that. It goes up real slow any ideas?


Need to know more about your setup gear.springs batteries ect


----------



## bigbeanz702

Will a transmission from a 91. Fit in a 94 ? / what years had the same transmissions as 94


----------



## singlepumphopper

.TODD said:


> trunk works lost your number pm it to me heard about my braking problem?


i used my 2000 break line and bolt. But i had to flip the break calipers around where the line end with the bolt up instead of down like the stock ones. I bled the whole system and works great....


----------



## singlepumphopper

bigbeanz702 said:


> Need to know more about your setup gear.springs batteries ect


x100...:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80

I WANT A FULL A-ARM FOR THE FRONT WHAT ARM BOLTS RIGHT UP!!!!!


----------



## singlepumphopper

Rick80 said:


> I WANT A FULL A-ARM FOR THE FRONT WHAT ARM BOLTS RIGHT UP!!!!!


80-90 tc arms will work. I got 89s


----------



## cruisethewhip

bigbeanz702 said:


> Need to know more about your setup gear.springs batteries ect


 marchacchi #9 to front, 6 1/2 turns 4.5 tons, marine deep cycles


----------



## DeeLoc

cruisethewhip said:


> marchacchi #9 to front, 6 1/2 turns 4.5 tons, marine deep cycles


what's your volts to the front pump? what sized lines to the front?


----------



## Rick80

singlepumphopper said:


> 80-90 tc arms will work. I got 89s[/QUOTE
> Thanks bro for your help!!!


----------



## LowCO_David_970

So I jus picked up a 2000 grand marquis, I was curious if the info on page 1 apply to my ride as well?? Also what years of grand marquis and tc parts are interchangeable with mine??


----------



## cruisethewhip

DeeLoc said:


> what's your volts to the front pump? what sized lines to the front?


36volts to front and #6 or #8 parker hoses i believe


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

I have a 91 tc as well and i want a full a arm what years will work. I have kool aid extenders on it now.


----------



## Up on3

80s thru the 90 towncars u can use the a-arms


----------



## cruisethewhip

Anyone know what this black strip is called or where i could get some for my 93


----------



## DarkLincoln

Anyone know the proper wheel offset for my 97 to lay out on 20s or 22s? Im not tryin to buy rims that ain't gonna fit.


----------



## DarkLincoln

Fuck it. After finding some pics Ill stick to knock offs.


----------



## 51/50

cruisethewhip said:


> 36volts to front and #6 or #8 parker hoses i believe


Put in a #11...did that on this 1 w/48 to ea pump. Worked out perfect!


----------



## shystie69

anybody know were i can get the pull down motor for my 93 trunk :dunno:


----------



## budgetblueoval

any tranny from 91-94 should be the same. i know that 95 on up is different


bigbeanz702 said:


> Will a transmission from a 91. Fit in a 94 ? / what years had the same transmissions as 94


----------



## bigbeanz702

budgetblueoval said:


> any tranny from 91-94 should be the same. i know that 95 on up is different


Thanks big dog


----------



## bigbeanz702

I have a 91 tc. Guy had it on air bags it still has the set up in it I'm parting out minus transmission . Straight body and interior. If your going to be in. Vegas let me know what you need. don't know shit about shipping so for now pick ups.intill I find out. I'll try to get pics up


----------



## ray.p 07'towncar

gd, and plus the sides are boxed in already.


----------



## ray.p 07'towncar

NICE LOCK-UP...


----------



## cruisethewhip

shystie69 said:


> anybody know were i can get the pull down motor for my 93 trunk :dunno:


 http://www.tascaparts.com/parts/199...1188851&section=BODY HARDWARE&group=TRUNK LID
They have good stuff on this site check it out.


----------



## mrsinecle

singlepumphopper said:


> 80-90 tc arms will work. I got 89s


Will they work a 98 TC


----------



## singlepumphopper

mrsinecle said:


> Will they work a 98 TC


yea they'll work. 98-02 same thing:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I have 96 front suspension for sale to clear 14" wire wheels... came off of a lincoln with less than 40,000 miles..

-spindles
-rotors
-calipers
-caliper brackets
-brake pads

Selling for the cheap will seperate or sell as a complete unit.. shipping is available... call or txt 6417508451


----------



## special_k

I'm looking to juice my 97 town car, been doing some reading and sourcing out parts and after all that I was checking out the front suspension and my upper control arms are tub, is there a shop where I can buy already extended ones and reinforced or will I have to do some custom fab.

I'm looking to run a 2 pump whammy set up with 6 batts ad 8's in the front and 10's in the rear with 4 switches. Somthing simple is all I'm looking to do at the moment.

What are your thoughts and opinions! 
Thanks Kenny


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

special_k said:


> I'm looking to juice my 97 town car, been doing some reading and sourcing out parts and after all that I was checking out the front suspension and my upper control arms are tub, is there a shop where I can buy already extended ones and reinforced or will I have to do some custom fab.
> 
> I'm looking to run a 2 pump whammy set up with 6 batts ad 8's in the front and 10's in the rear with 4 switches. Somthing simple is all I'm looking to do at the moment.
> 
> What are your thoughts and opinions!
> Thanks Kenny


yeah there is bro.. you can but "lincoln spoons/balljoint extenders for those instead of extending the a arms... its easy to do and requires basic hand tools...


----------



## shystie69

cruisethewhip said:


> http://www.tascaparts.com/parts/199...1188851&section=BODY HARDWARE&group=TRUNK LID
> They have good stuff on this site check it out.


thanks bo stil havent found one tere 2 bills at oreillys fuk jaja


----------



## Mr.lincoln

SHOWTIME916 said:


> *How to mold uppers and lowers.*
> 
> (these arent done yet)
> 
> Uppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> QUOTE]
> OK HOW DO U REINFORCE AN MOLD THE UPPERS??????JUS WITH METAL FILLER OF METAL FILLER AN METAL..?????


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE

*sup fellas allow me to introduce u to my 92 ltc ''slugga''
*


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE

*still got plenty more i wanna do but this is how she is for now.. i read alot of wat u fellow ltc riders talkn bout and plenty of good usefull info.. much luv from me n my slugga from chicago shaaaaaaaaaaaoooooooooooo !!!!!!

*


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE




----------



## cruisethewhip

Anybody ever taken off the chrome trim on a 93 t.c trunk? is it easier to remove and replace Or buy a new trunk?? My car is in the primer process so color doesn't matter right now


----------



## special_k

Mr.lincoln said:


> SHOWTIME916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How to mold uppers and lowers.*
> 
> (these arent done yet)
> 
> Uppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> QUOTE]
> OK HOW DO U REINFORCE AN MOLD THE UPPERS??????JUS WITH METAL FILLER OF METAL FILLER AN METAL..?????
> 
> 
> 
> How do you reinforce the tops, did you just plate the bottoms and tops? Is there a full link on how to reinforce the uppers and lowers, also is there any company's that make already reinforced uppers and lowers control arms for a town car?
Click to expand...


----------



## cruisethewhip

cruisethewhip said:


> Anybody ever taken off the chrome trim on a 93 t.c trunk? is it easier to remove and replace Or buy a new trunk?? My car is in the primer process so color doesn't matter right now


Any help works


----------



## shystie69

cruisethewhip said:


> Any help works


is the chrome that goes accross the botom were the key hole is??


----------



## cruisethewhip

Yep that whole chrome trim that goes from light to light on the trunk. 
Is it easier to remove and replace or buy a new trunk.


----------



## shystie69

cruisethewhip said:


> Yep that whole chrome trim that goes from light to light on the trunk.
> Is it easier to remove and replace or buy a new trunk.


its just bolted bro through the bak of trip and were the key hole is that part is on with ribbots u have to drill them out but the chrome is easy to remove


----------



## lesstime

bigbeanz702 said:


> I have a 91 tc. Guy had it on air bags it still has the set up in it I'm parting out minus transmission . Straight body and interior. If your going to be in. Vegas let me know what you need. don't know shit about shipping so for now pick ups.intill I find out. I'll try to get pics up


damn i was just in vegas what color the guts? any rips?


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin:uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## cruisethewhip

shystie69 said:


> its just bolted bro through the bak of trip and were the key hole is that part is on with ribbots u have to drill them out but the chrome is easy to remove


What size drill bit would you recommend? ?


----------



## shystie69

cruisethewhip said:


> What size drill bit would you recommend? ?


jjus a lil bigger then the hole in the ribbot u dont drill all the way through just enought were head on it falls off so u can pull it off


----------



## cruisethewhip

One last question. How do i remove the rocker panel to gain access to the front fender


----------



## shystie69

cruisethewhip said:


> One last question. How do i remove the rocker panel to gain access to the front fender


that one also ribboted on the bottom of the car and i think there was one on the end of the rocker panel in the lower part of fender have to be drilled out to


----------



## shystie69

my homie has a 01 town car when its turn on theres a buzzing sound sounds like its coming from the fuel tank anybody had similar problems ???


----------



## special_k

Hey is there a diagram out there on how I remove the rear air bags from a 97 tc?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

shystie69 said:


> my homie has a 01 town car when its turn on theres a buzzing sound sounds like its coming from the fuel tank anybody had similar problems ???


i bet its the electronic "fuel pump"..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

special_k said:


> Hey is there a diagram out there on how I remove the rear air bags from a 97 tc?


To juice or bagg?


----------



## special_k

BrownAzt3ka said:


> To juice or bagg?


I want to remove the stock air bags in my 97 tc that are in the rear so I can juice it.


----------



## shystie69

special_k said:


> I want to remove the stock air bags in my 97 tc that are in the rear so I can juice it.


turn it off in the trunk disconnect the air hose use a big flat screw driver on bottom pry it up its just a clip and in beetween the body and frame u can see a scissor type of clip u can use the flat screw driver to pop it off to


----------



## special_k

shystie69 said:


> turn it off in the trunk disconnect the air hose use a big flat screw driver on bottom pry it up its just a clip and in beetween the body and frame u can see a scissor type of clip u can use the flat screw driver to pop it off to


How will the check your air suspension sensor come off or go away?


----------



## shystie69

special_k said:


> How will the check your air suspension sensor come off or go away?


i got to look for the instructions but theres a cable u got to cut that will disable it


----------



## special_k

shystie69 said:


> i got to look for the instructions but theres a cable u got to cut that will disable it


Appreciate the help homie!!


----------



## Blvd Beast

My boy recently did an 1 1/2 extension on his upper a-arms to his 88 towncar..we looking at what option theyre is for him in different spindles to give him even higher front lock..what works with this model?


----------



## shystie69

special_k said:


> Hey is there a diagram out there on how I remove the rear air bags from a 97 tc?


yup i have one just got to look for it


----------



## shystie69

BrownAzt3ka said:


> i bet its the electronic "fuel pump"..


thats what i was thinking


----------



## shoez86

Anyone got a parts 1991-1994 TC I need the engine bay harness. Thanks in advance Joe


----------



## shoez86

Anyone got a parts 1991-1994 TC I need the engine bay harness.  Thanks in advance Joe


----------



## HI-GT

Looking for Chrome under carriage for a 94 town car. Lmk thanks.


----------



## shoez86

Who is dat lookin lol.


----------



## special_k

Hey I'm in the process of making my battery rack rigtht now and doing a bolt in sleeve system. Would 3x3 tube be better to weld to my frame or 2x2? 
I was thinking of welding 3x3 with a 2x2 sleeve that slides into that's welded to my battery rack.
Thoughts? 
It's for a 97 tc


----------



## singlepumphopper

TTT


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

special_k said:


> Hey I'm in the process of making my battery rack rigtht now and doing a bolt in sleeve system. Would 3x3 tube be better to weld to my frame or 2x2?
> I was thinking of welding 3x3 with a 2x2 sleeve that slides into that's welded to my battery rack.
> Thoughts?
> It's for a 97 tc


*That's over kill bro.... i use 2" 3/16 square tubing it will fit over 1 1/2" 3/16 square tubing with a 1/8" gap....*


----------



## singlepumphopper

for sale 98+02 tc. Will finish them tomorrow. 200 shipped pm me for more info


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

singlepumphopper said:


> for sale 98+02 tc. Will finish them tomorrow. 200 shipped pm me for more info


:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## singlepumphopper

83lac-va-beach said:


> :thumbsup: looks good


thanks homie


----------



## ghettoblaster

Will 98-02 Uppers fit a 96


----------



## special_k

Fit a 97?


----------



## cruisethewhip

I really want to do a frame off restoration on my 93 t.c. . Can i get any tips or alternative routes i can go about doing this.


----------



## singlepumphopper

ghettoblaster said:


> Will 98-02 Uppers fit a 96


i wanna say they do but i would do some research first homie


----------



## singlepumphopper

special_k said:


> Fit a 97?


95-97 is the same. Im gonna do so research and let yall know whats up


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Upper a-arms listed. 

91-94 work together 

95-02 work together


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Upper a-arms listed.
> 
> 91-94 work together
> 
> 95-02 work together


u da man!!! There u go people 95-02 will work...:thumbsup:


----------



## special_k

singlepumphopper said:


> for sale 98+02 tc. Will finish them tomorrow. 200 shipped pm me for more info





83lac-va-beach said:


> :thumbsup: looks good


What is the advantage of wrapping the upper arms, I'm gonna be running a 2 pump 6 batt set up in my 97 tc. 
Do people have problems with their uppers bending or breaking? I don't wanna run into issues at all and wanna do it right and once!
K


----------



## singlepumphopper

special_k said:


> What is the advantage of wrapping the upper arms, I'm gonna be running a 2 pump 6 batt set up in my 97 tc.
> Do people have problems with their uppers bending or breaking? I don't wanna run into issues at all and wanna do it right and once!
> K


some people for looks. Some people for hoppjng, i do it for both. 2 pump 6 batteries u really dont have to but i would u to b on the safe side and so i can sell em to u also....


----------



## special_k

singlepumphopper said:


> some people for looks. Some people for hoppjng, i do it for both. 2 pump 6 batteries u really dont have to but i would u to b on the safe side and so i can sell em to u also....


Ship to vancouver Canada?


----------



## singlepumphopper

special_k said:


> Ship to vancouver Canada?


i can but it'll proubly run u a lil more cause of the shipping fees out there.


----------



## dyzcustoms

i see alot of 97 towncars that can hop like crazy but i dont see many that can pancake all the way to the ground, when i install my hydros how do i ensure i can pancake all the way? if this has been ask before i apologize, im new to having hydros.


----------



## DeeLoc

dyzcustoms said:


> i see alot of 97 towncars that can hop like crazy but i dont see many that can pancake all the way to the ground, when i install my hydros how do i ensure i can pancake all the way? if this has been ask before i apologize, im new to having hydros.


its the way the suspension is set up...also how many turns on the coil affect it, but it also affects ride quality, so keep that in mind.


----------



## shystie69

dyzcustoms said:


> i see alot of 97 towncars that can hop like crazy but i dont see many that can pancake all the way to the ground, when i install my hydros how do i ensure i can pancake all the way? if this has been ask before i apologize, im new to having hydros.


its just having the right amount of coils cut not fullstack mine sits on cross member in the front


----------



## ghettoblaster

Not a suspension question but can anyone tell me if mustang 4.6 engine dress up parts will fit my 96 TC?


----------



## dyzcustoms

DeeLoc said:


> its the way the suspension is set up...also how many turns on the coil affect it, but it also affects ride quality, so keep that in mind.


 if i set it up where it can pancake all the way, will the ride quality be worst when im riding around at normal height?


----------



## shystie69

dyzcustoms said:


> if i set it up where it can pancake all the way, will the ride quality be worst when im riding around at normal height?


i dont see why it would effect the ride mine almost onthe ground all the way just need to cut more in the back and it dosent effect it wen i hop on the highway hitting 80


----------



## DeeLoc

ghettoblaster said:


> Not a suspension question but can anyone tell me if mustang 4.6 engine dress up parts will fit my 96 TC?


gotta make sure it has the same bolt pattern, i think some will some won't


----------



## shystie69

DeeLoc said:


> gotta make sure it has the same bolt pattern, i think some will some won't


:drama:some good stuff


----------



## singlepumphopper

will trade for a chrome wammy with rods or 2 bar knock offs or shoot me offers or trades


----------



## ethanbubba

I was wondering does anyone know where I can get a custom grille for my 1997 Lincoln town car thanx


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

singlepumphopper said:


> will trade for a chrome wammy with rods or 2 bar knock offs or shoot me offers or trades


pm sent..


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

special_k said:


> Mr.lincoln said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you reinforce the tops, did you just plate the bottoms and tops? Is there a full link on how to reinforce the uppers and lowers, also is there any company's that make already reinforced uppers and lowers control arms for a town car?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry im replying so late, I havent been on here in awhile. Got back on the grind with my car recently after taking a few months away from it. I plated top bottom and sides of everything. In order to insure no pits are going to be seen when you chrome them, you need to turn down the heat with your welder and fill as many holes as you can with welding wire. Take a 60 grit smoothing pad and smooth them away, find more holes, fill and repeat. The first set of a arms i had were 34 pounds a piece when i was done. Thats 68 pounds of weight just for the lowers.
Click to expand...


----------



## shystie69

special_k said:


> Hey is there a diagram out there on how I remove the rear air bags from a 97 tc?


 i found the instructions just need to find a way to upload it on here??


----------



## Up on3

shystie69 said:


> i found the instructions just need to find a way to upload it on here??


There should be a cotter type pin holding the bag on the top pull it.. then there is a solenoid from the air line.. pull the clip from the solenoid and turn it counter clockwise.. jack the rear up undo the shocks and should pull right up from the axel..


----------



## BIG L.A

anybody ever replace the engine in a 95 96 tc any tips how hard or what to look out for


----------



## budgetblueoval

BIG L.A said:


> anybody ever replace the engine in a 95 96 tc any tips how hard or what to look out for


it isent that bad ive done a few. you just got to watch what year of engine your putting back in 94,95,96 4.6 motors are not all the same. its been a while but i also rember the plastic housin for the wiper motor is in the way a lot its a pain the ass


----------



## BIG L.A

yea i was lookin at that and thought that housin would b n the way its a 95 im thinkin about getin so if i get 1 from a 95 im good i thought they all was the same 93 to 97


----------



## shystie69

i been fliping through pages and nobody wants to say how to get that high lock up in the front anybody want to give tips? how much re a good a-arm extension or are they 10s in the front?


----------



## lowrider 4 life

shystie69 said:


> i been fliping through pages and nobody wants to say how to get that high lock up in the front anybody want to give tips? how much re a good a-arm extension or are they 10s in the front?


I got 80's control arms and spindles from a crown vic. 2 inch ball joint extenders, 8 inch cils and the bump stop mounts have bin cut off. 
Here's my lock up, the car is also a hopper " it chips lol"


----------



## lo4lyf

Seen some 2" dropped upper ball joints like the bm extenders but dropped down. Will they give a higher lock up with bags or juice?


----------



## lo4lyf

They are on donkkings.com.


----------



## second 2none eddie

shystie69 said:


> i been fliping through pages and nobody wants to say how to get that high lock up in the front anybody want to give tips? how much re a good a-arm extension or are they 10s in the front?


Get 86 - 97 ford aero star spindles give u like 2/12 - 3 in. More and get with disc and Brake caliper and pads will bolt right up


----------



## lo4lyf

second 2none eddie said:


> Get 86 - 97 ford aero star spindles give u like 2/12 - 3 in. More and get with disc and Brake caliper and pads will bolt right up


:wow: pics of this done?


----------



## shystie69

lowrider 4 life said:


> I got 80's control arms and spindles from a crown vic. 2 inch ball joint extenders, 8 inch cils and the bump stop mounts have bin cut off.
> Here's my lock up, the car is also a hopper " it chips lol"


VERY NICE THANKS APPRECIATE THE TIPS :thumbsup: just wondering were is the bump stop mount exactly?


----------



## shystie69

second 2none eddie said:


> Get 86 - 97 ford aero star spindles give u like 2/12 - 3 in. More and get with disc and Brake caliper and pads will bolt right up


DAMN THIS ONE SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG L.A

lo4lyf said:


> :wow: pics of this done?


I was in florida when he a a 80s linc hopper the lockup was stupid clean im gonna do my 99 i just got wit the aerostar shit cus i like lookin lockedup when its down i had a 93 wit 4 1/2 ton springs cut at 4 1/2 or 5 turns nice look sitin laid


----------



## BIG L.A

This was the front all the way down


----------



## Havocg12

Nice wields &work man. ...I just picked this up not to long ago..somebody did some work ..put Vic on frame does any body know who that is? Car came from Cali...tryen to get it to hop better . any body with some good info hit me up well talk.thanks,
View attachment 581172
View attachment 581173
View attachment 581175
View attachment 581176
View attachment 581179
View attachment 581180
View attachment 581181


----------



## lo4lyf

BIG L.A said:


> This was the front all the way down


damn! thats clean. i curious to see a 98-02 with the aerostar spindles. im working on a 98 now. want a nice lock up in the front.


----------



## lowrider 4 life

shystie69 said:


> VERY NICE THANKS APPRECIATE THE TIPS :thumbsup: just wondering were is the bump stop mount exactly?


Thanks man, the bump stop mount is under the upper control arm. If you un bolt the upper from the ball joint you will see it right away. It's just Infront of the shock bolt or cil if it's juiced to about 3 inches down on to the coil cup

Hope this helps


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

BIG L.A said:


> This was the front all the way down


pics of it locked up?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Havocg12 said:


> Nice wields &work man. ...I just picked this up not to long ago..somebody did some work ..put Vic on frame does any body know who that is? Car came from Cali...tryen to get it to hop better . any body with some good info hit me up well talk.thanks,
> View attachment 581172
> View attachment 581173
> View attachment 581175
> View attachment 581176
> View attachment 581179
> View attachment 581180
> View attachment 581181


*looks like a car off of YOUNG HOGG videos.... straight 90's work right there.... a arms and all...*


----------



## 86 Limited

them a-arms look SCARY


----------



## Up on3

86 Limited said:


> them a-arms look SCARY


Yeah they don't look reinforced at all


----------



## shystie69

BIG L.A said:


> This was the front all the way down


:thumbsup: any piks locked up ??


----------



## shystie69

lowrider 4 life said:


> Thanks man, the bump stop mount is under the upper control arm. If you un bolt the upper from the ball joint you will see it right away. It's just Infront of the shock bolt or cil if it's juiced to about 3 inches down on to the coil cup
> 
> Hope this helps


Good Looking G :yes:


----------



## BIG L.A

shystie69 said:


> :thumbsup: any piks locked up ??


 no man sorry i had pics on my phone and it tripped out and i lost all my pics and i sold the car a lil after i took that pic


----------



## shystie69

BIG L.A said:


> no man sorry i had pics on my phone and it tripped out and i lost all my pics and i sold the car a lil after i took that pic


fk it it happens


----------



## DeeLoc

Could I drive with no lower control arm bumpstop?


----------



## southsyde64

Does anybody know what lengths the tie rods are suppose to be when u do the spindle swap..


----------



## singlepumphopper

got these 90-97 tc 8 piece pillars for 175 shipped or will trade for hydro stuff. Pm me offerS or trades


----------



## Lambda_817

im looking for a 98-02 town car. i found a really nice one but it has springg suspension, they took out the air suspension. is that plus since they seem to go out often? if i plan to juice it eventually...


----------



## Up on3

Lambda_817 said:


> im looking for a 98-02 town car. i found a really nice one but it has springg suspension, they took out the air suspension. is that plus since they seem to go out often? if i plan to juice it eventually...


If your going to put hydraulics on it what does it matter?


----------



## Lambda_817

Up on3 said:


> If your going to put hydraulics on it what does it matter?


idk, with the removal and what not.


----------



## Up on3

Lambda_817 said:


> idk, with the removal and what not.


I don't understand your question bro? LOL


----------



## hydrojc

When u do the conversion to the 98 to a 03.do I need to change out radiator support.? Thanks


----------



## Monuments c.c

i know a full a arm from a 90 tc fit a 93 tc but what I don't know is what adjustment i have to do to the ball joint or is there a certain ball joint that I have to buy


----------



## special_k

singlepumphopper said:


> for sale 98+02 tc. Will finish them tomorrow. 200 shipped pm me for more info


Looking for a set or already reinforced upper a arms for a 97 tc!
Lmk!


----------



## singlepumphopper

special_k said:


> Looking for a set or already reinforced upper a arms for a 97 tc!
> Lmk!


i sold those already but i can build u some if thats what u want. Pm me if your interested. I gotta build a set this weekend and can pik up an extra set from the junk yard if u want them


----------



## shystie69

I know its in here somewere i wnat to convert my 93 dash to a 95-97 dash wich year its easier what would i need when i take the 95-97 dash going to the yard any tricks or tips thanks


----------



## Lincoln G

Hey homies i got me 92 tc n its juiced but i got me a set of 16 inch cylender for d bak (not installd yet)i need help can anybody tell wut exactly do i need for full lock up wit d 16s my main intrest wut b a high three wheel, n for it to lay as low as it can...any tips, o list of things i need plz i also have d swivels(not installd yet either) thats alli have for d bak


----------



## Lincoln G

singlepumphopper said:


> i sold those already but i can build u some if thats what u want. Pm me if your interested. I gotta build a set this weekend and can pik up an extra set from the junk yard if u want them


How much for a set for 92tc shipd to78852?


----------



## singlepumphopper

Lincoln G said:


> How much for a set for 92tc shipd to78852?


pm sent...:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper

set of arms i built for special k and shipped them out last week


----------



## special_k

big big big upps to singlepumphopper!
made me my fully wrapped in 3/16' steel upper a arms!
had them within 4 days and he shipped them all the way to vancouver canada!
wicked work and attention to detail!
:thumbsup:
if anyone needs a arms i highly recomend hitting him up!!!!
thanks homie!


----------



## shystie69

Monuments c.c said:


> i know a full a arm from a 90 tc fit a 93 tc but what I don't know is what adjustment i have to do to the ball joint or is there a certain ball joint that I have to buy


thats what i used on mine a 90s A-Arm with stock balljoint the only thing is that u have cut the the piece were the balljoint connects with the nut to the spindle so u can screw it in


----------



## singlepumphopper

special_k said:


> big big big upps to singlepumphopper!
> made me my fully wrapped in 3/16' steel upper a arms!
> had them within 4 days and he shipped them all the way to vancouver canada!
> wicked work and attention to detail!
> :thumbsup:
> if anyone needs a arms i highly recomend hitting him up!!!!
> thanks homie!
> View attachment 604045


thanks homie im glad u liked them.....:thumbsup:


----------



## special_k

dose anyone know where i can find the lower plastic piece on the rear bumper of a 97 tc?

also what did everyone do about the abs system on the rear axle and the front, did you have to extend your line or anything?


----------



## Long Beach Edition

Any pictures of custom boxes beneath the rear deck?


----------



## Gorilla Bob

*Someone set me straight*

Can I bolt up 93 upper A-arms to my 98, I'm doing my spindle swap, and I have chrome a arms . Will it just bolt up ? ! I'm bangin my head against the wall !


----------



## special_k

Where can I find the lower plastic piece that always breaks on rear bumpers.


----------



## DeeLoc

Gorilla Bob said:


> Can I bolt up 93 upper A-arms to my 98, I'm doing my spindle swap, and I have chrome a arms . Will it just bolt up ? ! I'm bangin my head against the wall !


yes


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

This thing hasnt run in over 5 years since i started the build. Finally got it back on the road. Watch out vegas... I am having trouble finding the longer studs for my wheels so my 13s clear. Ive shaved down the calipers and put 5 8ths spacer and it still rubs like crazy. even knocks my weights on my wheel for balancing off. Im having a tough time. Can anyone help on sizes for longer studs?


----------



## hittin back bumper

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> This thing hasnt run in over 5 years since i started the build. Finally got it back on the road. Watch out vegas... I am having trouble finding the longer studs for my wheels so my 13s clear. Ive shaved down the calipers and put 5 8ths spacer and it still rubs like crazy. even knocks my weights on my wheel for balancing off. Im having a tough time. Can anyone help on sizes for longer studs?


Is this with the spindle swap?


----------



## tdaddysd




----------



## special_k

I herd all I need to do to run 13's on my 97 was use 1/4spacers and do minimal grinding


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 610396


What the price for some of these? and who has them?


----------



## Ole School 97

special_k said:


> I herd all I need to do to run 13's on my 97 was use 1/4spacers and do minimal grinding


TRUE! I have 1/4 inch spacers and had to grind so the caliper clears the inner lip of the rim. Good luck


----------



## special_k

Looking for the lower plastic piece on my rear bumper, where can I find a new one or a good used one.
Thanks!


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 610396


I have a used set ..that came off my 97 towncar....I end up doing the spindle swap..60 bucks shipped anywhere in the U.S


----------



## special_k

THEE805RAIDER said:


> I have a used set ..that came off my 97 towncar....I end up doing the spindle swap..60 bucks shipped anywhere in the U.S


What size are those?


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

hittin back bumper said:


> Is this with the spindle swap?


No I actually didnt hear about the spindle swap until lately. My spindles are chrome so im trying to work with those.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

Ole School 97 said:


> TRUE! I have 1/4 inch spacers and had to grind so the caliper clears the inner lip of the rim. Good luck


Damn man ive been grinding like crazy and still no luck. any more grinding its gonna crack the caliper


----------



## shystie69

Gorilla Bob said:


> Can I bolt up 93 upper A-arms to my 98, I'm doing my spindle swap, and I have chrome a arms . Will it just bolt up ? ! I'm bangin my head against the wall !


YUP JUST REMOVE THE A-ARM BAR


----------



## special_k

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Damn man ive been grinding like crazy and still no luck. any more grinding its gonna crack the caliper


My buddie ran 13's with no spacers and groin down calipers. They were ground down so much you could see the rods that held the calipers in place lol!


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

special_k said:


> My buddie ran 13's with no spacers and groin down calipers. They were ground down so much you could see the rods that held the calipers in place lol!


Damn thats crazy, he sounds motivated though


----------



## lesstime

Yeah you have to go way deep on grinding them


----------



## tdaddysd

RF_RiDER said:


> What the price for some of these? and who has them?


like 100 bucks and summit racing..


----------



## special_k

25 bucks from napa or lordco for 1/4" spacers


----------



## Ole School 97

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Damn man ive been grinding like crazy and still no luck. any more grinding its gonna crack the caliper


Only grind the upper front face of the caliper all the way to where it rounds at the top. Its a tedious process,but you can use marking paint to see where you are still rubbing at. Took a minute.


----------



## hittin back bumper

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Damn man ive been grinding like crazy and still no luck. any more grinding its gonna crack the caliper


I'd take a loss on those and do a spindle swap, it would be less of a headache


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

ok, so if i get the spindles i can still use my a arms and extenders from black magic right? what year should i grab from ill get them this weekend.


----------



## DeeLoc

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> ok, so if i get the spindles i can still use my a arms and extenders from black magic right? what year should i grab from ill get them this weekend.


I got 92's, I got that year cause the ABS sensor can go on those.


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

I have a 91 tc and was wondering do i just grind the the top of the calipers to fit 13 dz?


----------



## hittin back bumper

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> ok, so if i get the spindles i can still use my a arms and extenders from black magic right? what year should i grab from ill get them this weekend.


Yea will still fit, get the newest year u can find that has the full a-arm, I believe there are some 94s that had full a-arms and some that has tubular style arms, but don't quote me on that,


----------



## hittin back bumper

Spindle and calipers	, the ones u need is a one piece caliper (the caliper itself) cuz they are smaller the newer ones are 2 pieces which is the bracket and caliper and are huge.


----------



## cruisethewhip

Anybody selling some a arms extended 1 1/2" for a 93 towncar??


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

hittin back bumper said:


> Spindle and calipers , the ones u need is a one piece caliper (the caliper itself) cuz they are smaller the newer ones are 2 pieces which is the bracket and caliper and are huge.


Ok yea that makes sense. I even chromed the bracket which is pissing me off too. Im gonna be hitting the road alot, the last thing i need is one of my fuckin 13s passing me up on the freeway


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

I read that using ford aerostar spindles would get a higher lock up
Would lifted ford ranger spindles work cause they are basically both truck frames 
With the 91-95 town car spindles having a 11inch brake are those all interchangable in a 2001 towncar I've done the swap already an still want a higher lock up with spoon extenders


----------



## special_k

I need to extend my flex lines on my town car. Im just wondering what everyone did. 
I'm running 8's up front with 12's in the rear and just want 4" longer flex lines that run to my hard lines. 
Don't wanna push it with my stock lines.


----------



## binky79

special_k said:


> I need to extend my flex lines on my town car. Im just wondering what everyone did.
> I'm running 8's up front with 12's in the rear and just want 4" longer flex lines that run to my hard lines.
> Don't wanna push it with my stock lines.


Just take t to Lordco. They can match it up in the brake book for the right ends and length you need


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

Ole School 97 said:


> Only grind the upper front face of the caliper all the way to where it rounds at the top. Its a tedious process,but you can use marking paint to see where you are still rubbing at. Took a minute.


yea ive done ot that way too on caddys... it takes some time cuz you gotta take the wheel on and off a few times but worth it


----------



## special_k

binky79 said:


> Just take t to Lordco. They can match it up in the brake book for the right ends and length you need


I did and got the fronts through russel brake lines but the rears especially the drive side rear is my issue


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

special_k said:


> What size are those?


2 inches thick..I think...I need to check...


----------



## hittin back bumper

If u have to grind the easiest and fastest way is take a old 13 and spray paint ur calipers and put ur wheel on and spin it and take it back off and where ever the paint is off is where u grind so ur not spending time grinding on part of the caliper that don't need grinding.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

special_k said:


> I need to extend my flex lines on my town car. Im just wondering what everyone did.
> I'm running 8's up front with 12's in the rear and just want 4" longer flex lines that run to my hard lines.
> Don't wanna push it with my stock lines.


whatsup man, I had my back ones made at a place called hose and fittings out here in sacramento. They were about 40 a piece but any color you want. DOT 3 approved and i extended mine 8 inches in the back 4 in the front


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

hittin back bumper said:


> If u have to grind the easiest and fastest way is take a old 13 and spray paint ur calipers and put ur wheel on and spin it and take it back off and where ever the paint is off is where u grind so ur not spending time grinding on part of the caliper that don't need grinding.


ok yea ill get it done, you gonna be in vegas this year?


----------



## hittin back bumper

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> ok yea ill get it done, you gonna be in vegas this year?


I'm pushing to have my Lincoln there this year


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

hittin back bumper said:


> I'm pushing to have my Lincoln there this year


cool


----------



## special_k

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> whatsup man, I had my back ones made at a place called hose and fittings out here in sacramento. They were about 40 a piece but any color you want. DOT 3 approved and i extended mine 8 inches in the back 4 in the front


Thanks homie! I hope I can find somewhere local to where I live if not I will call those guys up and see if i can order 2 rear ones and get them shipped.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Whats the best set up or the best way to build a daily drive that you can get major inches,like cylenders pumps springs batterys etc... Looking to build a 90-93 lincoln town car also how hard is it to remove the body from the frame.....thankz..!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

special_k said:


> Thanks homie! I hope I can find somewhere local to where I live if not I will call those guys up and see if i can order 2 rear ones and get them shipped.


If you cant get em shipped let me know we can work something out and i might be able to run over there have them made if you wanna paypal me the cash and ill send em your way. but call to verify pricing and measure the length you need. The only problem i had with these is they didnt have the ends of the brake lines in stock they had to order which took a week but it was worth the wait they look sick.


----------



## hittin back bumper

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Whats the best set up or the best way to build a daily drive that you can get major inches,like cylenders pumps springs batterys etc... Looking to build a 90-93 lincoln town car also how hard is it to remove the body from the frame.....thankz..!!!


Depends on if u wanna run single or double pump, but itt easy to take the body off I did it by myself, if I remember right there's 8 body mounts on each side 16 total, I believe 1/2" socket to take the bolts off.


----------



## special_k

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> If you cant get em shipped let me know we can work something out and i might be able to run over there have them made if you wanna paypal me the cash and ill send em your way. but call to verify pricing and measure the length you need. The only problem i had with these is they didnt have the ends of the brake lines in stock they had to order which took a week but it was worth the wait they look sick.


Sweet man thanks! I will figure it all out this weekend and call them next week!


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

hittin back bumper said:


> Depends on if u wanna run single or double pump, but itt easy to take the body off I did it by myself, if I remember right there's 8 body mounts on each side 16 total, I believe 1/2" socket to take the bolts off.


Singel pump,thanx that's good info


----------



## shoez86

Have a 1991 TC parting out if anyone needs some stuff. Joe


----------



## special_k

shoez86 said:


> Have a 1991 TC parting out if anyone needs some stuff. Joe


Rear bumper lower plastic piece, condition and price please!
Thanks


----------



## cruisethewhip

shoez86 said:


> Have a 1991 TC parting out if anyone needs some stuff. Joe


PM SENT!!


----------



## 8 BALL

hi i was hoping someone could help me i have a 1992 town car im putting hydros on in was wouldering how i exstend and renforce my a-arms haven done this kind yet


----------



## special_k

8 BALL said:


> hi i was hoping someone could help me i have a 1992 town car im putting hydros on in was wouldering how i exstend and renforce my a-arms haven done this kind yet


You can wrap your uppers and your lowers you can plate


----------



## 8 BALL

special_k said:


> You can wrap your uppers and your lowers you can plate[/QUOTE) Do u have any pics or no where i can get pics of ppl doing theres?


----------



## special_k

8 BALL said:


> special_k said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can wrap your uppers and your lowers you can plate[/QUOTE) Do u have any pics or no where i can get pics of ppl doing theres?
> 
> 
> 
> Message singlepumphopper he did my uppers and I did my lowers. Check out my build up in project rides. Look for the thread called "stay true" it's the build up of my 97 tc.
Click to expand...


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

There has to be at least 40 or 50 pics on making a arms in here, start from page one alot of good stuff. I learned all my shit on here


----------



## special_k

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> There has to be at least 40 or 50 pics on making a arms in here, start from page one alot of good stuff. I learned all my shit on here


That's how I figured it out I went through page after page lol!


----------



## special_k

Dose this look right, and are my ball joints soposed to be on top or bottom?


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

L1ncr1d3r said:


> I read that using ford aerostar spindles would get a higher lock up
> Would lifted ford ranger spindles work cause they are basically both truck frames
> With the 91-95 town car spindles having a 11inch brake are those all interchangable in a 2001 towncar I've done the swap already an still want a higher lock up with spoon extenders


?????????


----------



## hittin back bumper

L1ncr1d3r said:


> ?????????


Never heard of this, hopefully someone knows and can answer this


----------



## singlepumphopper

special_k said:


> Dose this look right, and are my ball joints soposed to be on top or bottom?
> View attachment 614067


looks good to me...:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY

Does anyone know we're I can get the side door moldings that run along side the car for a 90 tc the chrome ones with the plastic middle pc I Ben looking everywhere for them caint find them if anyone knows post up thanks


----------



## Mr.lincoln

for a 97 town car 8inch cylinders in front black magic 1-2inch extension deep cups...ive been hainving trouble...bolt that hold the cup an cylinder keeps braking...so spring an cylinder wont stay straight an when locked up an i drop the front sumtimes it gets stucks caiuse spring/cup will hit rite b4 it goes back into the pocket...people told me to go with 4-6 inch cylinder that its betrer..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Mr.lincoln said:


> for a 97 town car 8inch cylinders in front black magic 1-2inch extension deep cups...ive been hainving trouble...bolt that hold the cup an cylinder keeps braking...so spring an cylinder wont stay straight an when locked up an i drop the front sumtimes it gets stucks caiuse spring/cup will hit rite b4 it goes back into the pocket...people told me to go with 4-6 inch cylinder that its betrer..


your cylinder holes were cut at a very bad angle.... or were cut very sloppy... post pics...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

L1ncr1d3r said:


> I read that using ford aerostar spindles would get a higher lock up
> Would lifted ford ranger spindles work cause they are basically both truck frames
> With the 91-95 town car spindles having a 11inch brake are those all interchangable in a 2001 towncar I've done the swap already an still want a higher lock up with spoon extenders


compare the spindles at a junkyard.... I wanna say that aerostar vans have a different suspension than the goofy ranger pickups...

i dont know what you asked in the second part...


----------



## hittin back bumper

Mr.lincoln said:


> for a 97 town car 8inch cylinders in front black magic 1-2inch extension deep cups...ive been hainving trouble...bolt that hold the cup an cylinder keeps braking...so spring an cylinder wont stay straight an when locked up an i drop the front sumtimes it gets stucks caiuse spring/cup will hit rite b4 it goes back into the pocket...people told me to go with 4-6 inch cylinder that its betrer..


The Lincoln frames come that way, if u cut ur hole where ur shocks were it will always be at a slant, u can weld on a pipe a lil bit bigger than ur cylinders so it keeps the cylinder straight, or weld a flat plate over ur whole top of the frame a-arm area, not just over the hole and recut ur hole so that ur cylinders are straight.


----------



## special_k

Mr.lincoln said:


> for a 97 town car 8inch cylinders in front black magic 1-2inch extension deep cups...ive been hainving trouble...bolt that hold the cup an cylinder keeps braking...so spring an cylinder wont stay straight an when locked up an i drop the front sumtimes it gets stucks caiuse spring/cup will hit rite b4 it goes back into the pocket...people told me to go with 4-6 inch cylinder that its betrer..


I cut my holes to almost exact fit and bought an extra set of donuts and welded them into the Inside off the upper cup mount in the front of my 97 lincoln and I'm running 8" cylinders up front and everything is perfect and straight.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

special_k said:


> I cut my holes to almost exact fit and bought an extra set of donuts and welded them into the Inside off the upper cup mount in the front of my 97 lincoln and I'm running 8" cylinders up front and everything is perfect and straight.


pics please... i am willing to bet you have something wrong...


----------



## special_k

BrownAzt3ka said:


> pics please... i am willing to bet you have something wrong...


I did my research and looked at a lot of pics, I cut my holes right where the shock goes and everything, I even called hoppos hydraulics just doubles checking I did everything right.

The only pics I have are in my build up thread in project rides. The thread is called "stay true" on my 97 town car


----------



## hittin back bumper

This is how I did mine


----------



## special_k

My cylinders were at a bit of a slant, luckly I had extra donuts and a little bit of room to play after cutting my holes so I wrapped my cylinder with masking tap and put it in place so it wouldn't move, and on the inside of my upper cup mount we tacked a donut and had a level attached to my cylinder showing it was straight and tacked the donut in place then stitched welded it on making my cylinders straight.


----------



## Mr.lincoln

I been thinking of welding a pipe like they said....an idk how to post pics???can u post from cell phone??


----------



## special_k

Mr.lincoln said:


> I been thinking of welding a pipe like they said....an idk how to post pics???can u post from cell phone??


You can post pics from your cell
Phone, either through mobile or desktop style


----------



## special_k

Dose anyone know how to get rid of the check air suspension.
Just got my 97 tc on the road and would like to get rid of the check air suspension flashing on my dash.


----------



## lesstime

special_k said:


> Dose anyone know how to get rid of the check air suspension.
> Just got my 97 tc on the road and would like to get rid of the check air suspension flashing on my dash.


X208


----------



## shoez86

Sorry uce you and everyone else including me have that problem with the light lol.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

hittin back bumper said:


> This is how I did mine


WOULD YOU HAVE TO DO THIS TO THE 90-94 LINCOLNS?

ANYONE HAVE A LINK OF SOME ONE WRAPPING A 90-94 LINCOLNS ? THANX!


----------



## .TODD

hittin back bumper said:


> This is how I did mine



looking good


----------



## .TODD

has anyone see shocks with a lock up like mine?





































locked up 










layed










distance from the traditional shoock mount location to the bottom of the bridge 



















on an angle so they dont bind when 3 wheeling

im guessing mount would have to be somewhere in here










would have to be pushed a little furthur back to clear the rear










collapsed dumped shock travel










any one have any ideas let me know but i have yet to find a 40 inch shockl


----------



## special_k

.TODD said:


> has anyone see shocks with a lock up like mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> layed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> distance from the traditional shoock mount location to the bottom of the bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on an angle so they dont bind when 3 wheeling
> 
> im guessing mount would have to be somewhere in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would have to be pushed a little furthur back to clear the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collapsed dumped shock travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one have any ideas let me know but i have yet to find a 40 inch shockl


Just wondering what did you do to extend your break lines and abs lines.


----------



## .TODD

special_k said:


> Just wondering what did you so to extend your break lines and abs lines.


ran them down the frame rails solid lines stoped them at the lower trailings convered into flex on the inside of the trailings ran that down to the end of the trailing under the rear and wraped it around.


----------



## shystie69

anybody kno if a 97 power steering gar box will fit a 93 :dunno:


----------



## special_k

.TODD said:


> ran them down the frame rails solid lines stoped them at the lower trailings convered into flex on the inside of the trailings ran that down to the end of the trailing under the rear and wraped it around.


What about your abs, did you remove it or lengthen it?


----------



## .TODD

special_k said:


> What about your abs, did you remove it or lengthen it?


gone homie just plain old fasioned brakes


----------



## special_k

.TODD said:


> gone homie just plain old fasioned brakes


How did u eliminate the abs sornor on your dash board and what did you also do to get rid of the check air suspension sensor too, just a few issues I'm having lol!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

.TODD said:


> has anyone see shocks with a lock up like mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> layed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> distance from the traditional shoock mount location to the bottom of the bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on an angle so they dont bind when 3 wheeling
> 
> im guessing mount would have to be somewhere in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would have to be pushed a little furthur back to clear the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collapsed dumped shock travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one have any ideas let me know but i have yet to find a 40 inch shockl


go to a offroad 4x4 supplier.. im sure that would be your best bet..


----------



## .TODD

BrownAzt3ka said:


> go to a offroad 4x4 supplier.. im sure that would be your best bet..


i think i might of found my bread and butter


----------



## .TODD

special_k said:


> How did u eliminate the abs sornor on your dash board and what did you also do to get rid of the check air suspension sensor too, just a few issues I'm having lol!


bag light and abs light on on the dash who needs em weighted g bodys and impalas been stoping on a dime for years with no abs this is just temporary because i have to redo it once back from chrome but you get the idea.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

.TODD said:


> i think i might of found my bread and butter


3 wheels nice lol


----------



## special_k

Been looking for 93 spindles and calipers online and can't find nothing, gave up and grinder my calipers on my 97 tc, just rather not take a chance and do it right.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

special_k said:


> Been looking for 93 spindles and calipers online and can't find nothing, gave up and grinder my calipers on my 97 tc, just rather not take a chance and do it right.


check your salvage yards or have someone ship some to you....* spindles are the thing you want.* Calipers, rotors, brake hoses, etc can all be bought new at a autoparts.....


----------



## .TODD

special_k said:


> Been looking for 93 spindles and calipers online and can't find nothing, gave up and grinder my calipers on my 97 tc, just rather not take a chance and do it right.


im pretty sure ford taurus will work too and they are smaller


----------



## special_k

Dose anyone know where I can get drop mount brackets for upper trailing arms on my 97 tc.

Not looking to weld on new brackets, just seeing if there is a drop mount kit out there I can bolt to my stock mounts.


----------



## jdc68chevy

Im new to the lincoln family , im plan on cutting it out soon its a 90 tc . I've done GM cars ( lacs) 
Before no problems , but I was told on the Lincoln in the frount I have to bend my brake liines some what's the best' way . Plus I hear I my lose my A/C , that may be the deal breaker . What's the best way to avoid this and cut it out 8s in the frount &12s rear . Well I asking what to look out for & the best way to juice it just lay


----------



## .TODD

jdc68chevy said:


> Im new to the lincoln family , im plan on cutting it out soon its a 90 tc . I've done GM cars ( lacs)
> Before no problems , but I was told on the Lincoln in the frount I have to bend my brake liines some what's the best' way . Plus I hear I my lose my A/C , that may be the deal breaker . What's the best way to avoid this and cut it out 8s in the frount &12s rear . Well I asking what to look out for & the best way to juice it just lay


yiu dont have to cut out you AC.


----------



## jdc68chevy

.TODD said:


> yiu dont have to cut out you AC.


I was told my 8s would hit the airdryer on the A/C unit , 
To run some # 6 cylinders .also what's the best way to bend my brake lines
On the frount so the cylinders won't hit it , or would #6s help me on that too &
Not have to bend them out the way , plus do you cut out the back like I would a 
Cadillac. ??????


----------



## lesstime

I have 8s in front its very close ,to close for my liking as soon as i can am putting 6" ill get pics tomorrow


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

special_k said:


> Dose anyone know where I can get drop mount brackets for upper trailing arms on my 97 tc.
> 
> Not looking to weld on new brackets, just seeing if there is a drop mount kit out there I can bolt to my stock mounts.


I know Black Magic has them


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

jdc68chevy said:


> Im new to the lincoln family , im plan on cutting it out soon its a 90 tc . I've done GM cars ( lacs)
> Before no problems , but I was told on the Lincoln in the frount I have to bend my brake liines some what's the best' way . Plus I hear I my lose my A/C , that may be the deal breaker . What's the best way to avoid this and cut it out 8s in the frount &12s rear . Well I asking what to look out for & the best way to juice it just lay


8" will work great i just bent the brake lines by hand.... not the cleanest but it worked... As far as doing 12" in the rear you will need to extend ethe rear brake hose on the driver side.. i used on off of a chevy pickup.. i have the part# on a bag in my garage..


----------



## special_k

BrownAzt3ka said:


> 8" will work great i just bent the brake lines by hand.... not the cleanest but it worked... As far as doing 12" in the rear you will need to extend ethe rear brake hose on the driver side.. i used on off of a chevy pickup.. i have the part# on a bag in my garage..


Could I get that part number too!


----------



## special_k

jdc68chevy said:


> I was told my 8s would hit the airdryer on the A/C unit ,
> To run some # 6 cylinders .also what's the best way to bend my brake lines
> On the frount so the cylinders won't hit it , or would #6s help me on that too &
> Not have to bend them out the way , plus do you cut out the back like I would a
> Cadillac. ??????


I'm running 8's up front and 12's in the rear of my 97 tc.
Ya you will have to extend your rear driver side brake line and pull your abs wires down.
As the front goes you will have to bend your brake lines or just push them aside when you put your cylinder in.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

special_k said:


> Could I get that part number too!


txt me tommorrow and i will get you guys the part#... i always forget to write it down.. 6417508451


----------



## special_k

BrownAzt3ka said:


> txt me tommorrow and i will get you guys the part#... i always forget to write it down.. 6417508451


Texted ya homie


----------



## lesstime

here ac with 8"clyds


----------



## BIG L.A

I rolled my linc wit 8s in the front for 2 yrs and no problems wit ac blowin on road trips and family vaca every yr i try to do stuff ppl say u cant do just to prove them wrong yea 8s r close but if u not tryin to do 70+ inches you ok and the break lines u can bend by hand get sum made or jus leave them how they r its not gonna look too good if you leave them alone but it will work till you figure out what u wanna do i put my lanc to the test and she past lesstime have her now and he can tell you she a trooper i drove that car 8 hr to L.A WIT 4.5 TONS UP FRONT AND 3 TONS IN THE BACK SITTIN ON 155/80/13S wit 2'' EXTENDED ARMS PUSHIN 80 THE WHOLE WAY WIT THE FRONT ALMOST FULLY LOCKED yea it took a set of tires on the way and another set back but it was worth it lol


----------



## lesstime

Yep she a trooper 75+ lol just need to change a few little things to my likings


----------



## Duez

special_k said:


> How did u eliminate the abs sornor on your dash board and what did you also do to get rid of the check air suspension sensor too, just a few issues I'm having lol!


The air suspension light you could probably just take the sensor off the rear end and get it to stay in the locked up position. Then turn the air bag switch back to on.


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

These Arms are Garbage :thumbsdown: off 95 and up... Way Too Thin and Bend Way Too Easy the Ones on my 92 were Solid 1inch and Took Lots of Abuse Never Flexed!!! Cant Wait to Cut my 91


----------



## singlepumphopper

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> View attachment 621355
> View attachment 621356
> 
> These Arms are Garbage :thumbsdown: off 95 and up... Way Too Thin and Bend Way Too Easy the Ones on my 92 were Solid 1inch and Took Lots of Abuse Never Flexed!!! Cant Wait to Cut my 91










not if u get em done right the first time


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/22-m...5-anyone-had-problem-these-window-motors.html can anyone help me with this problem im having? Thanks


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

What's the highest you can get with a single pump on a 90-94 lincoln 8-10 batts? Anyone knows?


----------



## shystie69

mitziholic said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/22-m...5-anyone-had-problem-these-window-motors.html can anyone help me with this problem im having? Thanks


what kind of problems u having ??


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

singlepumphopper said:


> not if u get em done right the first time


Yea you are rite.. but you can save yourself time and money by just picking up a pair 
from 91-94 and just put a ball joint extender


----------



## hittin back bumper

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> What's the highest you can get with a single pump on a 90-94 lincoln 8-10 batts? Anyone knows?


Depends on how much weight u have, there's single pump cars doing over 100"


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Damn 100 how can I do them numbers lol


----------



## special_k

singlepumphopper said:


> not if u get em done right the first time


Got mine from singlepumphopper, great product he did for me on my 97 upper arms, solid and strong!


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ

shystie69 said:


> what kind of problems u having ??


 the motor and bracket dont match up. Also for some reason my whole motor mechanism is to far up the door so doesnt sit in that recess in door. Ive had to swap whole thing around so its in reverse and cable tie it in place.


----------



## singlepumphopper

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> Yea you are rite.. but you can save yourself time and money by just picking up a pair
> from 91-94 and just put a ball joint extender


yea they might b a lil sttonger but are still stock at the end of the day. A few good.licks on the switch and there they go bent or broke. Unless ur only doin lay and play then ur good


----------



## singlepumphopper

special_k said:


> Got mine from singlepumphopper, great product he did for me on my 97 upper arms, solid and strong!


no problem homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Once i get my chrome ones these are for sale 2"extended


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Sorry for taking so long to post the part# for the rear brake line... I used this one on my buddies 96 lincoln towncar with 12" cylinders... advance autopart # h380908 its off of a 93-04 gm vehicle...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

TTT


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ttt


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

Can someone please pm me with how to bypass t4action control on 99 towncar I just juiced it now I gotta keep turning off trac for car to drive


----------



## special_k

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Sorry for taking so long to post the part# for the rear brake line... I used this one on my buddies 96 lincoln towncar with 12" cylinders... advance autopart # h380908 its off of a 93-04 gm vehicle...


Thanks homie!


----------



## special_k

Has anyone ever had transmission problems running 13's on 95-97 town cars, just been doing some research and I don't wanna blow up my transmission on my 97 running 13's.


----------



## lesstime

My 95 on stocks has tranny problems if that help 212xxx miles on her


----------



## .TODD

BrownAzt3ka said:


> 8" will work great i just bent the brake lines by hand.... not the cleanest but it worked... As far as doing 12" in the rear you will need to extend ethe rear brake hose on the driver side.. i used on off of a chevy pickup.. i have the part# on a bag in my garage..


:yes::thumbsup:what he said


----------



## .TODD

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> View attachment 621355
> View attachment 621356
> 
> These Arms are Garbage :thumbsdown: off 95 and up... Way Too Thin and Bend Way Too Easy the Ones on my 92 were Solid 1inch and Took Lots of Abuse Never Flexed!!! Cant Wait to Cut my 91


:yes: i feel much better with the heavy arms plus they will look better in chrome


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

For the 93 a.arms the tube ones,do yoj need the balljoin extender if you don't extend the arms,or is it to replace the stock one for stronger ones....
Also can I just change the spindels o!ly to be able to fit 13s... I just got my first project looking for info... Any pictures of front susppention


----------



## mr gonzalez

i got question on the ball joint extender. when u extend it dont u wer out more ur tires


----------



## singlepumphopper

mr gonzalez said:


> i got question on the ball joint extender. when u extend it dont u wer out more ur tires


:yes:


----------



## jdc68chevy

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Sorry for taking so long to post the part# for the rear brake line... I used this one on my buddies 96 lincoln towncar with 12" cylinders... advance autopart # h380908 its off of a 93-04 gm vehicle...


Where do you extend it from , the frame rail??? Also do i
Do the axle like on the gms & shave off the spring perches? ??
Pics if some body got some of rear axle set up .


----------



## jdc68chevy

lesstime said:


> here ac with 8"clyds


So no elbows coming out the cylinders , str8 then my hose

What's the best side to run my hoses on to the back , I'VE
Done the gms but this Lincoln might be a different beast
Of its own.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

special_k said:


> Thanks homie!


:thumbsup:


.TODD said:


> :yes::thumbsup:what he said








jdc68chevy said:


> Where do you extend it from , the frame rail??? Also do i
> Do the axle like on the gms & shave off the spring perches? ??
> Pics if some body got some of rear axle set up .


just go and check out the line... you'll figure it out bro..

What i did was cut off the spring perch and welded my powerballs to c-channel.. then i welded the c channel to the rear end..

Its just like doing a g-body etc...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

jdc68chevy said:


> What's the best side to run my hoses on to the back , I'VE
> Done the gms but this Lincoln might be a different beast
> Of its own.


*I ran the lines along the frame rails... then up the drain plugs under the rear seat... It works great and i havent had a problem...*


----------



## jdc68chevy

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I ran the lines along the frame rails... then up the drain plugs under the rear seat... It works great and i havent had a problem...*


That's what I was trying to map out , my Homie was saying
Just do it like we do the Cadillacs . Those lines runs down the side of the axle with hooks / tabs , we just unhook the & bend the center up slightly so the rubber hose in the middle that supply the fluid does not stretch or gets pulled .


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

jdc68chevy said:


> That's what I was trying to map out , my Homie was saying
> Just do it like we do the Cadillacs . Those lines runs down the side of the axle with hooks / tabs , we just unhook the & bend the center up slightly so the rubber hose in the middle that supply the fluid does not stretch or gets pulled .


lol i was talking about hydraulic hoses... i think you're talking about brake lines.. bu yeah there isnt really much to it bro... if anything you can always buy "flexible" brake line and extend and bend to your desired shape and length...


----------



## jdc68chevy

BrownAzt3ka said:


> lol i was talking about hydraulic hoses... i think you're talking about brake lines.. bu yeah there isnt really much to it bro... if anything you can always buy "flexible" brake line and extend and bend to your desired shape and length...


That was my next question the best & safer way too run my hydro hoses .on 
My 79 Cadillac coupe there's plenty of room to keep it out of the exhaust pipes which was ran on the passengers side , but thi Lincoln has dauls on it .


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

jdc68chevy said:


> That was my next question the best & safer way too run my hydro hoses .on
> My 79 Cadillac coupe there's plenty of room to keep it out of the exhaust pipes which was ran on the passengers side , but thi Lincoln has dauls on it .


try to keep it as close to the frame as you can.. post pics if you can and i can try to help you..


----------



## Mark707

I had 14's on my 1998 TC and tried swapping them out lastnight with my new 13's and ran across disappointment that the front one's wont fit because the caliper is too big, maybe 1/2 inch or lil more. I hit up my local custom shop about getting wheel spacers and they said they wouldn't recommend using spacers with KO adapters and to just shave them down. Sounds like alot of shaving down to me, has anyone tried this route before if so please help. Thanks


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Mark707 said:


> I had 14's on my 1998 TC and tried swapping them out lastnight with my new 13's and ran across disappointment that the front one's wont fit because the caliper is too big, maybe 1/2 inch or lil more. I hit up my local custom shop about getting wheel spacers and they said they wouldn't recommend using spacers with KO adapters and to just shave them down. Sounds like alot of shaving down to me, has anyone tried this route before if so please help. Thanks


I WOULD NEVER GRIND FOR 13'S... i grinded down for some 14's and that was bad enough.... I grinded off a ton!!!

I recommend doing the spindle swapp off a 91-94 t.c.... but if all else just get some spacers...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

5/16 spacer and still gotta grind


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ

mitziholic said:


> the motor and bracket dont match up. Also for some reason my whole motor mechanism is to far up the door so doesnt sit in that recess in door. Ive had to swap whole thing around so its in reverse and cable tie it in place.


 anyone?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> For the 93 a.arms the tube ones,do yoj need the balljoin extender if you don't extend the arms,or is it to replace the stock one for stronger ones....
> Also can I just change the spindels o!ly to be able to fit 13s... I just got my first project looking for info... Any pictures of front susppention


Ttt


----------



## Mark707

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I WOULD NEVER GRIND FOR 13'S... i grinded down for some 14's and that was bad enough.... I grinded off a ton!!!
> 
> I recommend doing the spindle swapp off a 91-94 t.c.... but if all else just get some spacers...


 thanks, picked up some 1/2 spacers. Will give that a shot. My calipers might have arleady beens shaved for the 14's not sure but they have been painted.


----------



## Mark707

After pickin up 1/2 spacers and lookin at the wheel lastnight there was a 1/4 spacers on there from the previous owner and noticed the calipers was shaved just a lil, barely noticeable. I placed both spacers together and lifted the wheel to see if that would clear (not placing lug bolts on) and it does. But cant because everyone knows you cant get the bolts on. So now I know I need to shave a 1/4 inch off. Ok, so heres my question, the ceramic caliper clears more then 1/2 inch so theres room there. Its the metal bracket at the top and bottom that are blocking the wheel. Is it ok to trim that down a lil like 1/4 of a inch? I know its a thin piece of metal and cant do too much, but I was thinkin of tryin a lil by lil.


----------



## hittin back bumper

Spindle swap and be done with it


----------



## hittin back bumper

mitziholic said:


> anyone?


U probably just need to get the whole assembly track and all


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Mark707 said:


> After pickin up 1/2 spacers and lookin at the wheel lastnight there was a 1/4 spacers on there from the previous owner and noticed the calipers was shaved just a lil, barely noticeable. I placed both spacers together and lifted the wheel to see if that would clear (not placing lug bolts on) and it does. But cant because everyone knows you cant get the bolts on. So now I know I need to shave a 1/4 inch off. Ok, so heres my question, the ceramic caliper clears more then 1/2 inch so theres room there. Its the metal bracket at the top and bottom that are blocking the wheel. Is it ok to trim that down a lil like 1/4 of a inch? I know its a thin piece of metal and cant do too much, but I was thinkin of tryin a lil by lil.





hittin back bumper said:


> Spindle swap and be done with it


I SPENT MORE TIME GRINDING THAN DOING A SPINDLE SWAPP... IF WASTEING YOUR TIME IS KOO WITH YOU THEN GO FOR IT... BUT TAKE OUR ADVICE AND SWAPP THE SPINDLES... 

EVEN WITH A RESPIRATOR I WAS BLOWING BLACK BOOGERS FOR DAYS...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> For the 93 a.arms the tube ones,do yoj need the balljoin extender if you don't extend the arms,or is it to replace the stock one for stronger ones....
> Also can I just change the spindels o!ly to be able to fit 13s... I just got my first project looking for info... Any pictures of front susppention


For the tubular a arms you do NOT need the ball joint extender.... The Purpose of the ball joint extender is to use STRONGER ball joints...

If you do decide to go with the all joint extenders i would recomend NOT extending the a arms... Just REINFORCE them...

If you do do te spindle swapp all you really keep is the brake hoses, upper and lower a arms if that makes sence? You would need 91-94 spindles, rotors, calipers, brake pads..... 


I hope this helps..


----------



## .TODD

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I SPENT MORE TIME GRINDING THAN DOING A SPINDLE SWAPP... IF WASTEING YOUR TIME IS KOO WITH YOU THEN GO FOR IT... BUT TAKE OUR ADVICE AND SWAPP THE SPINDLES...
> 
> EVEN WITH A RESPIRATOR I WAS BLOWING BLACK BOOGERS FOR DAYS...


thats weird only took me about 15 minutes per caliper and my 13s fit and run smooth:dunno:


----------



## aguilera620

.TODD said:


> thats weird only took me about 15 minutes per caliper and my 13s fit and run smooth:dunno:


DAMN! Nice lockup. Wat size r u running in the back? Bridge?


----------



## special_k

Looking for upper adjustable trailing arms for my 97 tc, dose anyone know who has the best prices on chrome or raw ones?


----------



## binky79

special_k said:


> Looking for upper adjustable trailing arms for my 97 tc, dose anyone know who has the best prices on chrome or raw ones?


Hit up this guy. Good service good quality and he is in Washington so shipping is fast to us. Ordered my adjustable a from him before

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/1010-unlimited-hustle.html


----------



## ILLVILLE

binky79 said:


> Hit up this guy. Good service good quality and he is in Washington so shipping is fast to us. Ordered my adjustable a from him before
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/1010-unlimited-hustle.html


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark707

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I SPENT MORE TIME GRINDING THAN DOING A SPINDLE SWAPP... IF WASTEING YOUR TIME IS KOO WITH YOU THEN GO FOR IT... BUT TAKE OUR ADVICE AND SWAPP THE SPINDLES...
> 
> EVEN WITH A RESPIRATOR I WAS BLOWING BLACK BOOGERS FOR DAYS...


 well shaved the calipers down in the front and it took me about 2 hours for driver front and 3 hours on front passenger. Now the question is i hope they dont break. I dont drive fast or anything just cruise. Will post pics later. Yeah ive been blowin black boogers as well.


----------



## jdc68chevy

i just ordered some hoppos #6 fat cylinders will my regular donuts fit or do i have too get some fat donuts ???? & whats the pros & con of running fat cylinders vs regulars ????


----------



## shystie69

mitziholic said:


> the motor and bracket dont match up. Also for some reason my whole motor mechanism is to far up the door so doesnt sit in that recess in door. Ive had to swap whole thing around so its in reverse and cable tie it in place.


 i did rear behind passenger and my motor was upside down for some reason to:dunno:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

jdc68chevy said:


> i just ordered some hoppos #6 fat cylinders will my regular donuts fit or do i have too get some fat donuts ???? & whats the pros & con of running fat cylinders vs regulars ????


you'll need fat donuts bro...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Mark707 said:


> well shaved the calipers down in the front and it took me about 2 hours for driver front and 3 hours on front passenger. Now the question is i hope they dont break. I dont drive fast or anything just cruise. Will post pics later. Yeah ive been blowin black boogers as well.


*Lol sounds like my weekend... It was for a customer tho so at least i made some coin.. test fitting the wheel 20 to 30 times was a pain in the ass tho..*


----------



## shoez86

For some reason my window motor swap was like that too I think its a design issue lol.


----------



## Lincoln G

Ok homies i really need a lincoln expert that can clear my doubts, i got a 92 tc n i need the front end n passenger door n i ran into a tcfrom where i can get them from but this tc looks exactly the same but the dash is digital,thats wat throws me off so im guessing its like a 94, so my question is would this front end n door fit my 92? I really need to know before i buy this other car for parts please help me out homies n thanks in advance


----------



## Lincoln G

I guess wat im tryin to say wat parts from wat years fit my 92 tc?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Yes ^


----------



## hittin back bumper

All 90 model town cars should fit, there's early 90 tc's with 96-97 tc front end on em out there


----------



## Lincoln G

Orale thanks homies i was pretty sure it would but just felt the need of askin cause i was afraid the side trimin wouldnt aline o migh b diferent, i kno the 92-94 is diferent from the 95-97.


----------



## Duez

jdc68chevy said:


> i just ordered some hoppos #6 fat cylinders will my regular donuts fit or do i have too get some fat donuts ???? & whats the pros & con of running fat cylinders vs regulars ????


Most places just send you the fats. Unless you specifically asked for the 1-1/2" cylinders last time, youll probably be ok.


----------



## special_k

Is there an adapter for grant steering wheels? Looking for one for my 97 tc.


----------



## shoez86

I put a grant adapter on my 91 but I can't imagine a 97 is much different except stereo controls which u will lose either way. Was pretty easy came with a ring but there still was a space so u may want to cover or modify. Believe it was almost a inch gap.


----------



## shoez86

BTW I owned a 91,93 and 97 just saying for comparison purposes.


----------



## Don Pedro

_We have a customer looking for a stock frame for a 1980 2door baby lincoln, lmk if someone has one out there...._


----------



## special_k

shoez86 said:


> I put a grant adapter on my 91 but I can't imagine a 97 is much different except stereo controls which u will lose either way. Was pretty easy came with a ring but there still was a space so u may want to cover or modify. Believe it was almost a inch gap.


Do you remember the part number or witch one you had.


----------



## GTColorado

ok so for me to run 13s on my 99 should I use adapters or a spindle swap if so from what car year can I swap with???


----------



## Duez

GTColorado said:


> ok so for me to run 13s on my 99 should I use adapters or a spindle swap if so from what car year can I swap with???


I got mine from a 91. Swap the lower ball joint also. These cars look ridiculous with only the front tires sticking out.


----------



## .TODD

aguilera620 said:


> DAMN! Nice lockup. Wat size r u running in the back? Bridge?


24 inch teles and bridged


----------



## .TODD

i noticed that i crushed a line with my rear passanger arch body bushing. anyone know what it is? its plastic and connects to some other hose that wraps around the tank and goes somewhere i unpluged it looks to be empty?


----------



## shoez86

I will look SpK I think I still have the box for it and take a pic if I remember. Joe


----------



## BIG L.A

I gotl interrior for sale stock seats headliner and all trim also the dash its all blu only 1 lil rip in the driver seat the rest is perfect


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

BIG L.A said:


> I gotl interrior for sale stock seats headliner and all trim also the dash its all blu only 1 lil rip in the driver seat the rest is perfect


WILL IT FIT IN A 66 CAPRICE LMAOOO


----------



## BIG L.A

Yes it will if it dont we can always modify


----------



## mr gonzalez

i want to run six batterys on my car it has four already. the four run straight across. i want to run 6 on each side going straight up on the sides if i do tat wer would i have cut and weld. i dont want to weld it the trunk olny to the frame


----------



## shystie69

BIG L.A said:


> I gotl interrior for sale stock seats headliner and all trim also the dash its all blu only 1 lil rip in the driver seat the rest is perfect


What year Lincoln bro???


----------



## shystie69

.TODD said:


> i noticed that i crushed a line with my rear passanger arch body bushing. anyone know what it is? its plastic and connects to some other hose that wraps around the tank and goes somewhere i unpluged it looks to be empty?



hmmmm it wasnt the air line for the airbags??:dunno:


----------



## .TODD

shystie69 said:


> hmmmm it wasnt the air line for the airbags??:dunno:


i think its an evap


----------



## benz88

I need help, I want to get the rear to Lay Lower and Actually Tuck the tire abit. Right now This is Layed out with 16's in the back and a half stack or 2.5tons. What do you guys suggest? I got a set of 10's for the rear too I can use. The 16's are hitting the Parcel Tray


----------



## lesstime

cut one coil out the rear spings and put tens in and send me the 16s willing to buy 


benz88 said:


> I need help, I want to get the rear to Lay Lower and Actually Tuck the tire abit. Right now This is Layed out with 16's in the back and a half stack or 2.5tons. What do you guys suggest? I got a set of 10's for the rear too I can use. The 16's are hitting the Parcel Tray


----------



## benz88

Im keepin them haha.


----------



## BIG L.A

shystie69 said:


> What year Lincoln bro???


its a 99


----------



## shystie69

.TODD said:


> i think its an evap


Damn im stuck then


----------



## shystie69

BIG L.A said:


> its a 99


orale carnal good luck im looking for a 97 complete dash u have one??


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

mr gonzalez said:


> i want to run six batterys on my car it has four already. the four run straight across. i want to run 6 on each side going straight up on the sides if i do tat wer would i have cut and weld. i dont want to weld it the trunk olny to the frame


 made no sence...


----------



## BIG L.A

shystie69 said:


> orale carnal good luck im looking for a 97 complete dash u have one??


not a 97


----------



## MR.SKAMS

shystie69 said:


> orale carnal good luck im looking for a 97 complete dash u have one??


Hey bRO, Yoy might wanna check the local Pick your Part :rofl:


----------



## stinking lincoln

How do I swap my 97 uppers to the old g body style arms???? I completely reheinforced and molded and chromed my factory ones and I had to have them rechromed twice now due to chrome flaking because of the flex...I'm completely over these wishbone style pieces of shit and want to convert to old style....any help


----------



## shystie69

stinking lincoln said:


> How do I swap my 97 uppers to the old g body style arms???? I completely reheinforced and molded and chromed my factory ones and I had to have them rechromed twice now due to chrome flaking because of the flex...I'm completely over these wishbone style pieces of shit and want to convert to old style....any help


Just remove the bone and use regular bolts its in the 1st page of this thread


----------



## shystie69

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/213833-lincoln-towncar-thread.html

scroll down


----------



## stinking lincoln

shystie69 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/213833-lincoln-towncar-thread.html
> 
> scroll down


:h5:


----------



## keola808

Anybody got pics of a 90-97 towncar with a 42-44 moonroof? Or know the biggest moonroof that can be put in?


----------



## Ole School 97

keola808 said:


> Anybody got pics of a 90-97 towncar with a 42-44 moonroof? Or know the biggest moonroof that can be put in?


----------



## keola808

Ole School 97 said:


> View attachment 634760


Nice...what size is that?


----------



## Ole School 97

keola808 said:


> Nice...what size is that?


It measures 41" from edge to edge


----------



## lowrider 4 life

keola808 said:


> Anybody got pics of a 90-97 towncar with a 42-44 moonroof? Or know the biggest moonroof that can be put in?


I did this one a while back


----------



## keola808

Ok hopefully I can put a 44 in mine...


----------



## Dub$

Im trying to wrap a new frame for my 1992 Lincoln Town Car. Can i use the frame from a 1990 1991 or 1993 town car that will still fit on the 1992?


----------



## hittin back bumper

Dub$ said:


> Im trying to wrap a new frame for my 1992 Lincoln Town Car. Can i use the frame from a 1990 1991 or 1993 town car that will still fit on the 1992?


Yes


----------



## lowlowlow

I need to replace the original upper ball joints on my 01 daily. Not lifted, not planning on extenders, but did the spindle swap already, do I need an upgrade or anything or just get the 01s


----------



## shystie69

lowrider 4 life said:


> I did this one a while back


Came Out NIce :nicoderm:


----------



## shystie69

Dub$ said:


> Im trying to wrap a new frame for my 1992 Lincoln Town Car. Can i use the frame from a 1990 1991 or 1993 town car that will still fit on the 1992?


x2


----------



## shystie69

lowlowlow said:


> I need to replace the original upper ball joints on my 01 daily. Not lifted, not planning on extenders, but did the spindle swap already, do I need an upgrade or anything or just get the 01s


So your asking if your 01 stock balljoints will fit into the spindle swap right???


----------



## lowlowlow

well I know they fit, already did the swap, I'm just wondering if there's any upgrades I'd be doing later if I lifted it. The different ball joints (chevy) only apply to the extenders, right? Just don't want to buy parts twice.



shystie69 said:


> So your asking if your 01 stock balljoints will fit into the spindle swap right???


----------



## shystie69

lowlowlow said:


> well I know they fit, already did the swap, I'm just wondering if there's any upgrades I'd be doing later if I lifted it. The different ball joints (chevy) only apply to the extenders, right? Just don't want to buy parts twice.


Yea the BallJoint Extenders Use Chevy Dually Balljoints


----------



## shystie69

*Ball Joint Extenders..*

These can be bought at Black Magic, Kool Aid Hydraulics, or Reds Hydraulics...

The ball joint you need to use, is a 80-85 chevy dually balljoint. Model Number 260-1127 ..They range between 65-80 bucks a piece. The extenders themselves are around 110-150 a pair.


















*Has some info right herr dont know if it helps playa*


----------



## Dub$

hittin back bumper said:


> Yes


 thanks homie


----------



## special_k

shystie69 said:


> *Ball Joint Extenders..*
> 
> These can be bought at Black Magic, Kool Aid Hydraulics, or Reds Hydraulics...
> 
> The ball joint you need to use, is a 80-85 chevy dually balljoint. Model Number 260-1127 ..They range between 65-80 bucks a piece. The extenders themselves are around 110-150 a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Has some info right herr dont know if it helps playa*


I got mine from hoppos hydraulics, and drilled out my a arms to 5/8's and my extenders and ran 5/8's x grade 8 bolts!


----------



## jdc68chevy

Has any used Napa AUTO parts noids before , they come with a 3 months warranty . I know every body hollering accu maxx ???? Plus having problem with front end dumping springs hitting frame 90 TC , I cut the coils and the cut part is facing up towards upper A-Arm ????


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

jdc68chevy said:


> Has any used Napa AUTO parts noids before , they come with a 3 months warranty . I know every body hollering accu maxx ???? Plus having problem with front end dumping springs hitting frame 90 TC , I cut the coils and the cut part is facing up towards upper A-Arm ????


I recommend accumaxx.... 

put the coil in with the cut part down. The flat part of the coils should be flush against the cup.. 


NOTE: if you install the cut side up the cup will wind itself down the coil...


----------



## jdc68chevy

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I recommend accumaxx....
> 
> put the coil in with the cut part down. The flat part of the coils should be flush against the cup..
> 
> 
> NOTE: if you install the cut side up the cup will wind itself down the coil...


thanks Homie you have always been helpful to us riders.


----------



## aguilera620

Would there be any difference if I alignd my car on stocks then put on my spokes? Spindal swap's been done since last year just need an alignment again. Seems like its always needing an alignment every 6-7 months or so? Anybody else have this problem? I always notice the front passenger side sticks out more too. 99 town car?


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

is there any way i can run a chain bridge from the top of my pumpkin to the bridge cause i cant fit 2 inch box tubing on my axle cause where my trailing arms are i was thinking of making it opposite of this






so i would have the 2 mounts on bridge and one on top of rear end


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

jdc68chevy said:


> thanks Homie you have always been helpful to us riders.


Glad to help bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

aguilera620 said:


> Would there be any difference if I alignd my car on stocks then put on my spokes? Spindal swap's been done since last year just need an alignment again. Seems like its always needing an alignment every 6-7 months or so? Anybody else have this problem? I always notice the front passenger side sticks out more too. 99 town car?


Alignment is hard to do you have to set the car at the height you drive most at. If you align on stocks its a different height of wheel and tire combo so it would be close but can still be off a bit when you slapp your smaller tires on it..


If the passenger sides sticks out more it could be that the ball joint is getting wore out, more less shimms in the a arms... or a few other things..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

83lac-va-beach said:


> View attachment 642421
> is there any way i can run a chain bridge from the top of my pumpkin to the bridge cause i cant fit 2 inch box tubing on my axle cause where my trailing arms are i was thinking of making it opposite of this
> View attachment 642428
> so i would have the 2 mounts on bridge and one on top of rear end


YOu should be able too do it the way you want bro.. but idk how well it will work.. Is it being used to force the car into a standing 3wheel? or to limit lockup?


----------



## BIG L.A

make me a offer perfect headliner


----------



## aguilera620

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Alignment is hard to do you have to set the car at the height you drive most at. If you align on stocks its a different height of wheel and tire combo so it would be close but can still be off a bit when you slapp your smaller tires on it..
> 
> 
> If the passenger sides sticks out more it could be that the ball joint is getting wore out, more less shimms in the a arms... or a few other things..


It's not juiced. And I've always noticed it before the spindal swap. the right side looked more like it stuck out like if I was actually turning right. I think it could be the upper ball joints because I put new lower ones in when I did the swap?


----------



## jdc68chevy

Has any ever just welded the power ball to the spring perch on the rear axle & not a used c- channel or did I just f**k up , I'm just laying & playing no hopping or 3 
Wheeling.


----------



## special_k

Hey I'm looking to replace my upper trailing arm bushing on my rear axle of my 97 town car before I install my new upper adjustables, where can I find the bushing that are in my axle, I've looked everywhere and can't find any, please help!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

jdc68chevy said:


> Has any ever just welded the power ball to the spring perch on the rear axle & not a used c- channel or did I just f**k up , I'm just laying & playing no hopping or 3
> Wheeling.


You're fine bro. I've seen it done like that before. Just weld it right and you"ll be good.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

aguilera620 said:


> It's not juiced. And I've always noticed it before the spindal swap. the right side looked more like it stuck out like if I was actually turning right. I think it could be the upper ball joints because I put new lower ones in when I did the swap?


Okay if it looks like its turning i would check your Tie rod ends, make sure they arent bent..

You can adjust them your self. 

First Loosen the tie rod end from the spindle

Then there are 2 nuts and bolts holding the "sleeve". 

Undo the two bolts and use a pipe wrench to tighten the outter tie rod and bring it in.. do this a few times till thetires look straight..

When you're done make sure to tighten the bolts on the sleeve so it wont move.. 

and finally tighten the tierod on the spindle.


----------



## Ole School 97

jdc68chevy said:


> Has any ever just welded the power ball to the spring perch on the rear axle & not a used c- channel or did I just f**k up , I'm just laying & playing no hopping or 3
> Wheeling.


Mines are welded to the arch...no issues


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

BrownAzt3ka said:


> YOu should be able too do it the way you want bro.. but idk how well it will work.. Is it being used to force the car into a standing 3wheel? or to limit lockup?


used to 3


----------



## Duez

aguilera620 said:


> It's not juiced. And I've always noticed it before the spindal swap. the right side looked more like it stuck out like if I was actually turning right. I think it could be the upper ball joints because I put new lower ones in when I did the swap?


All town cars are like that. Its more noticeable after the spindle swap.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

I'm having a problem my tc is tripping,my gas meter goed up n down a few bars n also to the right of th dash where it reads miles befor empte that alsmo moses.....any tips on what could it be I was thinking that is the fuel pump


----------



## lesstime

Mine does same thing latly think it might be sending unit


----------



## pinche chico

igotta 89 lincoln town car..whats the best or popular way to extend upper a arms and is there any spindle swap to give it that bull dog look...kinda like g body..its my first lincoln im juicing..also how much can i extend rear trailing arms to get me higher lock up without rubbing or binding ass end...this is for street play..thanks


----------



## special_k

special_k said:


> Hey I'm looking to replace my upper trailing arm bushing on my rear axle of my 97 town car before I install my new upper adjustables, where can I find the bushing that are in my axle, I've looked everywhere and can't find any, please help!


Still looking


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

does anyone know what the pumpkin is made of on a 98 towncar was wondering if its steel or cast iron


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

special_k said:


> Still looking


No luck at the autoparts or even the ford dealership here bro 

try these guys:

http://www.energysuspensionparts.com/


----------



## aguilera620

Lord Duez said:


> All town cars are like that. Its more noticeable after the spindle swap.


Gt my car aligned today and the steering wheel is turned to the left when I go straight. If I drive straight and center the steering wheel it veers to the right? Is it because something's fukd up underneath or bent? That's what guy that did the alignment said? Is he full of it?


----------



## lowrider 4 life

special_k said:


> Hey I'm looking to replace my upper trailing arm bushing on my rear axle of my 97 town car before I install my new upper adjustables, where can I find the bushing that are in my axle, I've looked everywhere and can't find any, please help!


I couldn't find anything here either ! I ended up going to a junk yard and bought another diff for 50 bucks came off an older Vic


----------



## special_k

lowrider 4 life said:


> I couldn't find anything here either ! I ended up going to a junk yard and bought another diff for 50 bucks came off an older Vic


My diff is still good and how's low miles on it, I just wanna replace my bushings, think I'm gonna have to order from energy suspension and get the universal swivel ones and do some measuring.


----------



## Dumps

aguilera620 said:


> Gt my car aligned today and the steering wheel is turned to the left when I go straight. If I drive straight and center the steering wheel it veers to the right? Is it because something's fukd up underneath or bent? That's what guy that did the alignment said? Is he full of it?


Who did the alignment?
Try driving on different roads. Some alignments are meant to veer to the right on a crowned road. Unless it does it on the freeway also. If it does it on the freeway, take it back to him and say you want the steering wheel in the centered position. It is an easy fix using the tie rods. If the guy does not want to do it, get his manager or someone to tell you what is bent. But if they were able to do the alignment, then it does not matter if something is bent. They should be able to get your steering wheel straight.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> I'm having a problem my tc is tripping,my gas meter goed up n down a few bars n also to the right of th dash where it reads miles befor empte that alsmo moses.....any tips on what could it be I was thinking that is the fuel pump


 any one can help


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

aguilera620 said:


> Gt my car aligned today and the steering wheel is turned to the left when I go straight. If I drive straight and center the steering wheel it veers to the right? Is it because something's fukd up underneath or bent? That's what guy that did the alignment said? Is he full of it?


If they tell you something is bent then they couldn't perform the job... In other words i wouldn't pay for the work... Its they're job to replace bent/wore out suspension parts when they do an alignment... 

If there is bent suspension parts it would be useless to even align the car if the parts arent replaced....


----------



## lowrider 4 life

special_k said:


> My diff is still good and how's low miles on it, I just wanna replace my bushings, think I'm gonna have to order from energy suspension and get the universal swivel ones and do some measuring.


My diff was too lol. I just cut the other one or the bushing haha


----------



## aguilera620

Dumps said:


> Who did the alignment?
> Try driving on different roads. Some alignments are meant to veer to the right on a crowned road. Unless it does it on the freeway also. If it does it on the freeway, take it back to him and say you want the steering wheel in the centered position. It is an easy fix using the tie rods. If the guy does not want to do it, get his manager or someone to tell you what is bent. But if they were able to do the alignment, then it does not matter if something is bent. They should be able to get your steering wheel straight.


I tried it on the highway and it does keep driving straight on its Own.Like letting go of the steering wheel it keeps straight. I told him but he said he wanted to check next time see if anything was wrong with it. I ain't gonna go back till it gets out of alignment again. Could it also be the splines on the column have shifted over one or something?


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Just wanted to post for people to know. BMH has there 1 inch Lincoln extender on sale 125.00 for the whole kit. Hit them up if your looking.


----------



## Duez

aguilera620 said:


> I tried it on the highway and it does keep driving straight on its Own.Like letting go of the steering wheel it keeps straight. I told him but he said he wanted to check next time see if anything was wrong with it. I ain't gonna go back till it gets out of alignment again. Could it also be the splines on the column have shifted over one or something?


If the steering wheel is off thats because thats how they set it. They forget to put it straight when they adjusted the tie rods.


----------



## pinche chico

pinche chico said:


> igotta 89 lincoln town car..whats the best or popular way to extend upper a arms and is there any spindle swap to give it that bull dog look...kinda like g body..its my first lincoln im juicing..also how much can i extend rear trailing arms to get me higher lock up without rubbing or binding ass end...this is for street play..thanks


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

pinche chico said:


> igotta 89 lincoln town car..whats the best or popular way to extend upper a arms and is there any spindle swap to give it that bull dog look...kinda like g body..its my first lincoln im juicing..also how much can i extend rear trailing arms to get me higher lock up without rubbing or binding ass end...this is for street play..thanks


Extend the a arms at the ears... 1" extension or more for the bulldogg effect.. I have heard of people doing up to 3" extension but that is masssive over kill... Extension depends alot on how often you drive the car...

Spindle swapps for super high lock up i' ve heard of are Ford Aerostar van ones... unsure since i have not tried this. But i plan too when i build a town car for myself..


As far as the upper trailing arms i would recommend adjustable uppers... i'd start at 1" extension to start off with then open more if needed... but the pinion angle is what you need to look at.


----------



## pinche chico

thanks..i was gonna do 3/4 but i believe 1'' will work


----------



## Dylante63

aguilera620 said:


> Gt my car aligned today and the steering wheel is turned to the left when I go straight. If I drive straight and center the steering wheel it veers to the right? Is it because something's fukd up underneath or bent? That's what guy that did the alignment said? Is he full of it?


They set the clear vision fucked up... Aligned the car but when they set the toe the did not center the steering wheel correctly. Take it back and have them adjust it as straight as possible. With older steering gears it can be difficult to get it perfect some times.


----------



## cougar_chevy

Need help with my 98 Linc. Just bought the car and have driven it a couple of days when i relized it "caughs" sometimes when i accelarate.. any body had this issue? Im thinking sparkplugs but im not shure..


----------



## sapo805

Homie got a 94 Lincoln is a 15 in continental kit too big for his car?


----------



## Mike_e

To put 13s on a 95 all I need is spindles and calipers?? A nd do the bolt right up??? There's a couple 90 to 94 town cars at a local yard want to know what to swap


----------



## shoez86

Cougar try fuel filter first is cheap and quick to change. Plugs could lack power but.that sounds like a clogged filter to me


----------



## cougar_chevy

shoez86 said:


> Cougar try fuel filter first is cheap and quick to change. Plugs could lack power but.that sounds like a clogged filter to me


Thanks! Typiclly the only thing i didnt order for the car.. ordered all other filters and parts to do a service on it.. 
Anybody knowes something about changing the timing chain?? 
What miles?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Mike_e said:


> To put 13s on a 95 all I need is spindles and calipers?? A nd do the bolt right up??? There's a couple 90 to 94 town cars at a local yard want to know what to swap


YOU NEED THE ROTORS TOO.... BUT YES SHOULD BOLT RIGHT UP...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

pinche chico said:


> thanks..i was gonna do 3/4 but i believe 1'' will work


:thumbsup:


----------



## jayscustoms

sup my homies i got a 1990 lincoln tc i have 14s in the rear wit 2ton precuts 3pumps 8 batt and in bout to do a chain bridge do i have to cut the shock perches and wuts the best way to do it this is my first chain bridge thanks any help will be great.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

jayscustoms said:


> sup my homies i got a 1990 lincoln tc i have 14s in the rear wit 2ton precuts 3pumps 8 batt and in bout to do a chain bridge do i have to cut the shock perches and wuts the best way to do it this is my first chain bridge thanks any help will be great.


You dont have to cut the spring perches if you dont want to... you can just place it over, it wont look as clean but it will work.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

my 98 towncar makes alot of popping noises only in reverse it sounds like my front suspension but in drive nothing anyone have any ideas what it can be i did the swap and have cadi uppers


----------



## jayscustoms

BrownAzt3ka said:


> You dont have to cut the spring perches if you dont want to... you can just place it over, it wont look as clean but it will work.


thank s homie so someone told me to put it rite under the perch why is that and witch way should i do the chains this way / \ or this way | | or neither


----------



## BIG L.A

can anybody tell me what you doing to wire the headlights on the 03 conversions


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

jayscustoms said:


> thank s homie so someone told me to put it rite under the perch why is that and witch way should i do the chains this way / \ or this way | | or neither


putting it right under the perch would be easier as you wouldn't need to undo the body mounts to weld the bridge in... you will not be able to layout if you put the bridge under the perch tho...

i've seen it most often like the first way you have on there...


----------



## shystie69

BrownAzt3ka said:


> putting it right under the perch would be easier as you wouldn't need to undo the body mounts to weld the bridge in... you will not be able to layout if you put the bridge under the perch tho...
> 
> i've seen it most often like the first way you have on there...


:drama:


----------



## special_k

Ok here's my question for all my fellow Lincoln riders out there!
97 town car
13's
2 pumps 
6 batts 
Lay and play with the occasional 3 wheel
Just noticed today that my rear driver side wheel sticks out a little ferther then my passenger side wheel.
The car still drives straight then goes to the right slowly.
I was thinking maybe could it be my bushings for my rear end are toast, uppers and lower trailing arms and the bushing on my axle.
I went to my local auto parts store to get the bushing for the eye lids on my axle and for my trailing arms but they couldn't find them, I wanna replace everyone then go from there.
Any thoughts on where to get all new bushing other then Lincoln dealership and that's if they still make them.
Has anyone else had this same issue before with one rear wheel sticking out and the other one flush?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

special_k said:


> Ok here's my question for all my fellow Lincoln riders out there!
> 97 town car
> 13's
> 2 pumps
> 6 batts
> Lay and play with the occasional 3 wheel
> Just noticed today that my rear driver side wheel sticks out a little ferther then my passenger side wheel.
> The car still drives straight then goes to the right slowly.
> I was thinking maybe could it be my bushings for my rear end are toast, uppers and lower trailing arms and the bushing on my axle.
> I went to my local auto parts store to get the bushing for the eye lids on my axle and for my trailing arms but they couldn't find them, I wanna replace everyone then go from there.
> Any thoughts on where to get all new bushing other then Lincoln dealership and that's if they still make them.
> Has anyone else had this same issue before with one rear wheel sticking out and the other one flush?


Its pretty common on the 90s fleetwoods.. usually they run into problems where the 13x7's start rubbing on the inner quarter panel or skirts mainly on one side..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

shystie69 said:


> :drama:


I just replied to his question... I never said i'd do it that way..


----------



## singlepumphopper




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

I have a question if I just want to have the upper 90 tc arms insted of the tube ones do ther bold rite up with the neer spindles calipers n rotos I'm going to run 14s on. It


----------



## singlepumphopper

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> I have a question if I just want to have the upper 90 tc arms insted of the tube ones do ther bold rite up with the neer spindles calipers n rotos I'm going to run 14s on. It


I got 89 arms 93 spindle and rotors on my 2000 and yes the 90 arms bolt right up and I'm running 13s no problems


----------



## hopndropdownunder

Can anybody give me some advice. I am reinforcing the diff on my buddies 88 tc do I have to strip it out (diff axles etc) or can it all
Stay in there when I weld the steel on.


----------



## DeeLoc

singlepumphopper said:


> I got 89 arms 93 spindle and rotors on my 2000 and yes the 90 arms bolt right up and I'm running 13s no problems


you using the 93 calipers too?


----------



## singlepumphopper

DeeLoc said:


> you using the 93 calipers too?


yep 93 calipers


----------



## special_k

special_k said:


> Ok here's my question for all my fellow Lincoln riders out there!
> 97 town car
> 13's
> 2 pumps
> 6 batts
> Lay and play with the occasional 3 wheel
> Just noticed today that my rear driver side wheel sticks out a little ferther then my passenger side wheel.
> The car still drives straight then goes to the right slowly.
> I was thinking maybe could it be my bushings for my rear end are toast, uppers and lower trailing arms and the bushing on my axle.
> I went to my local auto parts store to get the bushing for the eye lids on my axle and for my trailing arms but they couldn't find them, I wanna replace everyone then go from there.
> Any thoughts on where to get all new bushing other then Lincoln dealership and that's if they still make them.
> Has anyone else had this same issue before with one rear wheel sticking out and the other one flush?


Has anyone ever replaced all their bushing and if so what did you do and where did you go? Having the hardest time.
I know I can go through energy suspension, just seeing if someone already knows the sizes to order before I tare everything apart.


----------



## shystie69

singlepumphopper said:


> I got 89 arms 93 spindle and rotors on my 2000 and yes the 90 arms bolt right up and I'm running 13s no problems


X2 :yes:


----------



## shystie69

hopndropdownunder said:


> Can anybody give me some advice. I am reinforcing the diff on my buddies 88 tc do I have to strip it out (diff axles etc) or can it all
> Stay in there when I weld the steel on.


i Had my Diff reinforced they never took the guts out


----------



## cougar_chevy

special_k said:


> Has anyone ever replaced all their bushing and if so what did you do and where did you go? Having the hardest time.
> I know I can go through energy suspension, just seeing if someone already knows the sizes to order before I tare everything apart.


I ordered on ebay to my 98 Linc from energy suspension. Just search "Lincoln towncar Polythurene"


----------



## special_k

cougar_chevy said:


> I ordered on ebay to my 98 Linc from energy suspension. Just search "Lincoln towncar Polythurene"


They don't have anything for 97 off eBay or anywhere else.

Dose anyone know the OD and ID of the eyelids on a town car rear diff?


----------



## shystie69

special_k said:


> They don't have anything for 97 off eBay or anywhere else.
> 
> Dose anyone know the OD and ID of the eyelids on a town car rear diff?


TTT


----------



## cougar_chevy

special_k said:


> They don't have anything for 97 off eBay or anywhere else.
> 
> Dose anyone know the OD and ID of the eyelids on a town car rear diff?


Have u tried e-mailing the guys at energy suspension? I think the sizes are similar to 97 like the 98 cause the arms bolts right up..


----------



## special_k

Emailed energy suspension all they have premade ones for control arms, from everyone I have talked to I will have to remove my bushing and get the ID and OD of the eye lids and go through energy suspension sizing chart and find a bushing set that fits.
I was just hoping somone would have a part number or tell me witch ones they have used and ordered before I willed everything apart.


----------



## cougar_chevy

My friend here in sweden cut out poly bushings for my impala.. all u need is the material and a guy who can operate this machine


----------



## Duez

cougar_chevy said:


> My friend here in sweden cut out poly bushings for my impala.. all u need is the material and a guy who can operate this machine


I want one of them bitches for my garage.


----------



## shystie69

Lord Duez said:


> I want one of them bitches for my garage.


DAMN SLANGING BUSHINGS OUT OF YOUR GARAGE WOULD BE SIK :naughty:


----------



## cougar_chevy

Want one aswell but expensive as fuc.. Heres the bushings he made for me..


----------



## special_k

Ok here's my question for you all, I have a a 97 Lincoln town car with the stock a arms wrapped and I wanna do full upper control arms.
What year dose the early lincon full control arms fit on my 97.


----------



## shoez86

1990


----------



## special_k

Looking for a full set up 1990 lincon town car upper control arms.
Pm me if anyone has any, thanks!


----------



## Up on3

special_k said:


> Looking for a full set up 1990 lincon town car upper control arms.
> Pm me if anyone has any, thanks!


I have a pair. 1 arm is already extended 1", reinforced and molded but I haven't finished the other arm its only extended at this point. If your interested in it shoot me a pm..


----------



## 83lac-va-beach




----------



## special_k

cougar_chevy said:


> Want one aswell but expensive as fuc.. Heres the bushings he made for me..


Wanna make me a set for my rear axle?


----------



## marquis_on_3

any chrome undies in here for sale?????


----------



## cougar_chevy

special_k said:


> Wanna make me a set for my rear axle?


sorry bro only shipping from swe would be at 100$.. And he would need the OG ones to take measures from..


----------



## special_k

cougar_chevy said:


> sorry bro only shipping from swe would be at 100$.. And he would need the OG ones to take measures from..


Id pay 130 shipped for them!


----------



## Duez

Handcut 1" extenders with ability to set the alignment. I still need to cut one more hole and clean up the edges before I chrome or powder coat them.


----------



## shystie69

Lord Duez said:


> Handcut 1" extenders with ability to set the alignment. I still need to cut one more hole and clean up the edges before I chrome or powder coat them.




:nicoderm:


----------



## str8upgee

If any can help me out having a problem with my hydrolic system. If anyone from the paramount or Los angeles area can help please send me a pm. I have a 90 towncar with a two pump set up eight batteries Thanks in advance fir any help


----------



## shystie69

str8upgee said:


> If any can help me out having a problem with my hydrolic system. If anyone from the paramount or Los angeles area can help please send me a pm. I have a 90 towncar with a two pump set up eight batteries Thanks in advance fir any help


Whats the problem u having??


----------



## str8upgee

I need a delta dump some how the one I have is leaking oil big time is that normal or is something really wrong?


----------



## special_k

What ball joints so I run again that are stronger then stock oem moog ones.
I have a 97 town car and the stock ball joints come without the thread on the end and only held in with a nut and bolt, I want the ones with a castle nut on the end an cotter pin.
I herd some ppl are using 83 Chevy 1/2ton 2wd pick up ones.
What has some other ppl used.
Thanks!


----------



## thadogg612

got a 88 town car I'm about to cut.. I got a 85 town car that's cut that I'm using as a parts car.. will the upper a arms swap out? the 85 has the slide adjustable slot on the cross bar.. can i swap just the a arms and the the bar?


----------



## shystie69

thadogg612 said:


> got a 88 town car I'm about to cut.. I got a 85 town car that's cut that I'm using as a parts car.. will the upper a arms swap out? the 85 has the slide adjustable slot on the cross bar.. can i swap just the a arms and the the bar?


I think it should bolt right up Do they look Different?:dunno:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ

Hey there. I have a problem my soft shut boot motor has stopped working with the motor up, so now my boot is stuck open. Is there away to get it to retract down till i get a new one or is there a chance it could just be a fuse.


----------



## thadogg612

shystie69 said:


> I think it should bolt right up Do they look Different?:dunno:


The slide on the cross bar is the only noticeable difference


----------



## DeeLoc

LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ said:


> Hey there. I have a problem my soft shut boot motor has stopped working with the motor up, so now my boot is stuck open. Is there away to get it to retract down till i get a new one or is there a chance it could just be a fuse.


you're talking about the trunk lid right?


----------



## hittin back bumper

Lord Duez said:


> Handcut 1" extenders with ability to set the alignment. I still need to cut one more hole and clean up the edges before I chrome or powder coat them.


What type of metal? Heat treated?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ

DeeLoc said:


> you're talking about the trunk lid right?


Hey yes sorry forget have different meaning for terms in New Zealand. Yes the Trunk motor has stopped working so my boot is sitting about an inch off fully closed now and cant seem to get the motor to retract manually.


----------



## Duez

hittin back bumper said:


> What type of metal? Heat treated?


No I didnt heat treat them. They're just mild steel but the stocks were cast and mines not a hopper or anything.


----------



## ILLVILLE

97 TC - no extenders - all arm baby  Unlimited Suspension :thumbsup: TTT for the TC's!


----------



## special_k

ILLVILLE said:


> 97 TC - no extenders - all arm baby  Unlimited Suspension :thumbsup: TTT for the TC's!


Looks clean homie, how have they held up compared to the cast arms with spoons?


----------



## ILLVILLE

special_k said:


> Looks clean homie, how have they held up compared to the cast arms with spoons?


That was a pic of the install yesterday so we will find out. But if there like everything else the home boy Rick makes we have no worries and they should outlast the other design by far. These things are heavy duty and the ball joints are monsters!


----------



## special_k

ILLVILLE said:


> That was a pic of the install yesterday so we will find out. But if there like everything else the home boy Rick makes we have no worries and they should outlast the other design by far. These things are heavy duty and the ball joints are monsters!


What did you pay chromed if you don't mind me asking


----------



## ILLVILLE

special_k said:


> What did you pay chromed if you don't mind me asking


This my homies ride now so I couldn't tell ya. Sorry just helped him with the install


----------



## DeeLoc

LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ said:


> Hey yes sorry forget have different meaning for terms in New Zealand. Yes the Trunk motor has stopped working so my boot is sitting about an inch off fully closed now and cant seem to get the motor to retract manually.


http://www.lincolnsonline.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70462


----------



## DeeLoc

or this one

http://www.lincolnsonline.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65724


----------



## DeeLoc

ILLVILLE said:


> 97 TC - no extenders - all arm baby  Unlimited Suspension :thumbsup: TTT for the TC's!



That is nice!!! What I have been looking for as well! What is the extension on it?


----------



## shystie69

thadogg612 said:


> The slide on the cross bar is the only noticeable difference


What I know and a dude told me at a Junkyard he looked it up and said 80-90 lincoln arms are the same


----------



## shystie69

LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ said:


> Hey yes sorry forget have different meaning for terms in New Zealand. Yes the Trunk motor has stopped working so my boot is sitting about an inch off fully closed now and cant seem to get the motor to retract manually.


Damn that happen to me I got lucky and found a clean new one at the BoneYard for 35$ :biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE

DeeLoc said:


> That is nice!!! What I have been looking for as well! What is the extension on it?


not exaclty sure but i wanna say 1.5"


----------



## thadogg612

shystie69 said:


> What I know and a dude told me at a Junkyard he looked it up and said 80-90 lincoln arms are the same




thank you all for the info


----------



## shystie69

thadogg612 said:


> thank you all for the info


if u want to be on the safe side i would swap the bones and keep the stock bones on a-arms u gona use


----------



## MR.SKAMS

^^^^^ wHAT MY bROther said!!!


----------



## shystie69

MR.SKAMS said:


> ^^^^^ wHAT MY bROther said!!!


:rimshot:


----------



## Ole School 97

Question: Is frame swap necessary or best for cracked belly? Thanks ahead.


----------



## Bones 87

Anyone know if i have.to modify the front end if i wanna swap from 90-93 to a 94-97 front end? Do i need to change fenders too??


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

Bones 87 said:


> Anyone know if i have.to modify the front end if i wanna swap from 90-93 to a 94-97 front end? Do i need to change fenders too??


yeah you do


----------



## DeeLoc

Ill, any pics of your boy's ride, wanna see how the lockup and layout look.


----------



## Big Lettuce

Hello family, sorry to disappoint no spikes no wo-wo's just a straight '92TC, had the car since 1997 kept in storage drove it last week for pictures. I am planning a setup for it a 2-pump kit doing a lot of reading here to learn about setups to try to find whats best for what I want to do. I have no car club I am by myself thank you all for pictures and ideas as well as the wealth of information you've provided for all.


----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## alex75

Bones 87 said:


> Anyone know if i have.to modify the front end if i wanna swap from 90-93 to a 94-97 front end? Do i need to change fenders too??



:no:no just change the front parts we did my brothers 94 to 97. complete front with bumpers all side trim adnd rear bumper and center tail light section.


----------



## alex75

before








after


----------



## ILLVILLE

DeeLoc said:


> Ill, any pics of your boy's ride, wanna see how the lockup and layout look.


we're trying to get it ready for an upcoming show and doing the finishing touches on the setup so i should hopefully be able to get some pics when its there and ill post em up for ya


----------



## bigfeo

does the spindle swap work on 98+ tcs? Cant even fit 14s on my 98, even with 1/2" spacers(dont want to ride on spacers anyay), they still hit the caliper.

Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## bigfeo

str8upgee said:


> I need a delta dump some how the one I have is leaking oil big time is that normal or is something really wrong?


check your o rings?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ

What are this biggest rams I can put in my 91 towncar with all the standard trailing arms and shocks without a slip yoke on driveshaft also. And where is the best place to buy replacement motors for front windows and boot that's close to or in California(makes for cheaper shipping to New Zealand). Mine are all not working. Also if I was going to update the front on mine what would I expect to pay for everything I need, eg bumper, headlights, grill, etc. Thanks Joel


----------



## jcutty

I got that 97 front clip for u pm me


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

How my much should I extend my two side trailing arms on my 98 Lincoln town car without having to four link it.


----------



## Mr.Petty

Would a 01 town car frame work for a 99? Is there any issues?


----------



## Up on3

Mr.Petty said:


> Would a 01 town car frame work for a 99? Is there any issues?


Yeah the same.


----------



## shystie69

FOR SALE HIT ME UP WITH AN OFFER WILLING TO NEGOTIATE 93 TOWN CAR

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/370802-town-car.html


----------



## BIG L.A

Is it anybody that can tell me how to wire the 04 headlights in my 98 i have the harness that goes to the 98 lights


----------



## hopndropdownunder

work done by me on my club brothers tc. first time i done it :thumbsup:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABKilx3uUVI


----------



## aguilera620

Quick question. Didn't want to make a new thread. The fittings highlighted in blue get teflon tape right? There is also a swivel fitting under the T pressure side.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

aguilera620 said:


> Quick question. Didn't want to make a new thread. The fittings highlighted in blue get teflon tape right? There is also a swivel fitting under the T pressure side.
> View attachment 676821


Rule of thumb is every fitting needs Teflon EXCEPT
hose fittings. Your pic is correct. Don't forget to add tape to the bottom of the tee on the pressure side.


----------



## aguilera620

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Rule of thumb is every fitting needs Teflon EXCEPT
> hose fittings. Your pic is correct. Don't forget to add tape to the bottom of the tee on the pressure side.


I've herd that the swivel fitting has like a tapered end and that should not use teflon?


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

What's rating for stock spring on a 2001 town car i have bags and getting sick of them i got some stock 96 caprice springs will that lift it or at least make it driveable was thinking of getting 1/2 ton springs from black magic would those work? any help thanks !!!


----------



## Duez

L1ncr1d3r said:


> What's rating for stock spring on a 2001 town car i have bags and getting sick of them i got some stock 96 caprice springs will that lift it or at least make it driveable was thinking of getting 1/2 ton springs from black magic would those work? any help thanks !!!


I think the Crown Vics came with rear springs. I'm running lowering springs the front of an Eclipse in the back of my '02. It rides pretty good.


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

Lord Duez said:


> I think the Crown Vics came with rear springs. I'm running lowering springs the front of an Eclipse in the back of my '02. It rides pretty good.


i got a fbss setup and it leaking wanted to try the caprice springs wondering if thatll work


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

having a problem with the tranny in my 91 there are time when it wont shift to 3rd until I let go of the gas.... but it doesn't do it all the time... just want to be sure its not something small before I think about changing the whole thing... any help would be great, thanks


----------



## Fredwreck_72

Hi, anyone in here know if 15 inch rims fit on a 1998-2003 Lincoln Town Car? I'm about to buy one of these cars as a daily driver but I dont wanna start with changing spindels and stuff. Just want to put on some 15 inch wire wheels with whitewalls as a starter. Then I will start build hydraulics next year.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Fredwreck_72 said:


> Hi, anyone in here know if 15 inch rims fit on a 1998-2003 Lincoln Town Car? I'm about to buy one of these cars as a daily driver but I dont wanna start with changing spindels and stuff. Just want to put on some 15 inch wire wheels with whitewalls as a starter. Then I will start build hydraulics next year.


Some 15's wll fit on any Lincoln !! Tha ones u have two change spindles n all that is if u goin two put on some 13's or 14' some of em like 93 n down models u don't have two !!!


----------



## Fredwreck_72

Mr Cucho said:


> Some 15's wll fit on any Lincoln !! Tha ones u have two change spindles n all that is if u goin two put on some 13's or 14' some of em like 93 n down models u don't have two !!!


OK, thats good news. Maybe I will go for the 13's or 14's later. For now I'll start with the 15's.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Fredwreck_72 said:


> OK, thats good news. Maybe I will go for the 13's or 14's later. For now I'll start with the 15's.


Yea homie that's kool n no problem B-)


----------



## singlepumphopper




----------



## special_k

Anyone have some pics of 3 pumps 8 batts in their trunk. I'm re doing mine from 2 pumps 6 batts this winter and looking for a few ideas.


----------



## cougar_chevy

singlepumphopper said:


>


What did u do to the rear end to make it lock up that hi? How does it drive? Pinion angle problems? 3-wheel?


----------



## cougar_chevy

Gonna do a spindle swap soon on my 98. Have a full 94 setup. Bought the hoppos extenders with balljoints to fit with this.
But it seems i have to cut into my spindles to make the balljoints fit.. Any thoughts or should i just go for it?


----------



## singlepumphopper

cougar_chevy said:


> What did u do to the rear end to make it lock up that hi? How does it drive? Pinion angle problems? 3-wheel?


it drives great. I did a long arm travel 4 link and adjusted my pinion angle good. Haven't done any 3s yet. I gotta finish it up hopefully this weekend coming up. I gotta chain it up and all that good stuff. It lays good too I'll post pics


----------



## singlepumphopper

And as far as your spindles yes that has to b cut out to make em work. I got 89s full a arms on my 2000 and I did the same thing


----------



## singlepumphopper




----------



## cougar_chevy

singlepumphopper said:


>


Thanks for the pics bro! Saved em for the future k-link build. Okey ill cut my spindles up this weekend!


----------



## singlepumphopper

cougar_chevy said:


> Thanks for the pics bro! Saved em for the future k-link build. Okey ill cut my spindles up this weekend!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited

Nice tc


----------



## singlepumphopper

86 Limited said:


> Nice tc


thanks man


----------



## Duez

cougar_chevy said:


> Gonna do a spindle swap soon on my 98. Have a full 94 setup. Bought the hoppos extenders with balljoints to fit with this.
> But it seems i have to cut into my spindles to make the balljoints fit.. Any thoughts or should i just go for it?












Cut it flat so the nut sits against the spindle. The cotter pin won't be anywhere near the castle nut when it's on. Some people say to use the Aerostar ball joints, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## shystie69

Lord Duez said:


> Cut it flat so the nut sits against the spindle. The cotter pin won't be anywhere near the castle nut when it's on. Some people say to use the Aerostar ball joints, but I haven't tried it.



Yup i cutz mine to when put 89 AArms


----------



## MR.SKAMS

shystie69 said:


> Yup i cutz mine to when put 89 AArms


What's up Shystie69?


----------



## cougar_chevy

This is how it looks after i cut them up 
Thanks for the replys!


----------



## singlepumphopper

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...rear-end-4-linked-reinforced-power-balls.html


----------



## shystie69

MR.SKAMS said:


> What's up Shystie69?


Chillin helping other Homies with TownCars since i had to figure shit on my own u kno :wave:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Thats Whats up bROther!!! Keep Pushing!!! :thumbsup:


shystie69 said:


> Chillin helping other Homies with TownCars since i had to figure shit on my own u kno :wave:


----------



## cougar_chevy

Anybody knows where i can find new Chrome Trim for my -98 TC. Some idiot painted over the chrome trim on my bumpers and sides..
Already tryed Ebay. Need a complete set! 
Thanks!!


----------



## shystie69

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

*My 98 Town Car "El Padrino" built here @ Coronado Customs in Yuma Az using the parts we sell off the shelf, Black Magic Hydraulics, CCE, Interstate Batteries, Carling switches, Accumax solenoids, Adex dumps with 1" BMH lincoln spoon extenders. Lil sunday cruiser.*


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Don Pedro said:


> *My 98 Town Car "El Padrino" built here @ Coronado Customs in Yuma Az using the parts we sell off the shelf, Black Magic Hydraulics, CCE, Interstate Batteries, Carling switches, Accumax solenoids, Adex dumps with 1" BMH lincoln spoon extenders. Lil sunday cruiser.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 768537
> View attachment 768545
> View attachment 768553
> View attachment 768561
> View attachment 768569
> View attachment 768585


Badass trunk setup


----------



## shystie69

Don Pedro said:


> *My 98 Town Car "El Padrino" built here @ Coronado Customs in Yuma Az using the parts we sell off the shelf, Black Magic Hydraulics, CCE, Interstate Batteries, Carling switches, Accumax solenoids, Adex dumps with 1" BMH lincoln spoon extenders. Lil sunday cruiser.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 768537
> View attachment 768545
> View attachment 768553
> View attachment 768561
> View attachment 768569
> View attachment 768585



:thumbsup:


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Just a few things I've done to a Lincoln


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Took this 2 piece 3/16 inch thick bridge out that was starting to bend


















Replaced it with this 1/2 thick channel, an reinforced the inner humps an cut away the old spring perches also


----------



## Mr Cucho

Was up dj gordo wat year is that Lincoln ? I have a 95 TC I'm thinking about getting a 2 pump set up CCE fat boys is 1st time juicen up a TC !!! Wat u think About goin with 8"inch in front n what should go frm da back or what's a god size for front n back ?? Thx Aka Mr Chuco !!


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Mr Cucho said:


> Was up dj gordo wat year is that Lincoln ? I have a 95 TC I'm thinking about getting a 2 pump set up CCE fat boys is 1st time juicen up a TC !!! Wat u think About goin with 8"inch in front n what should go frm da back or what's a god size for front n back ?? Thx Aka Mr Chuco !!


It's a '90, depends what you want. If you want to lay out go with 8's in the front an 12's in the back(being if you stick with stock suspension). If you want to do some minor chippin' goes with 6's in the front. If you plan on gettin extended trailing arms/drop mounts in the rear for a higher than stock lock up go with some 16's.


----------



## shystie69

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Took this 2 piece 3/16 inch thick bridge out that was starting to bend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced it with this 1/2 thick channel, an reinforced the inner humps an cut away the old spring perches also



IM LIKING HOW U DID UR BRIDGE GREAT IDEA :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cucho

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> It's a '90, depends what you want. If you want to lay out go with 8's in the front an 12's in the back(being if you stick with stock suspension). If you want to do some minor chippin' goes with 6's in the front. If you plan on gettin extended trailing arms/drop mounts in the rear for a higher than stock lock up go with some 16's.


Orale kool thx for da info homie ima prob go them with 6" in front an 16" in da back !!!


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO




----------



## singlepumphopper

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


did u do the set up on ivans roadmaster?? Cause he was telling me that the guy that did that 4 link on the 99 did his set up also years ago on the gold 95 roadmaster


----------



## Don Pedro

Don Pedro said:


> *My 98 Town Car "El Padrino" built here @ Coronado Customs in Yuma Az using the parts we sell off the shelf, Black Magic Hydraulics, CCE, Interstate Batteries, Carling switches, Accumax solenoids, Adex dumps with 1" BMH lincoln spoon extenders. Lil sunday cruiser.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 768537
> View attachment 768545
> View attachment 768553
> View attachment 768561
> View attachment 768569
> View attachment 768585





*Sats results*


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

singlepumphopper said:


> did u do the set up on ivans roadmaster?? Cause he was telling me that the guy that did that 4 link on the 99 did his set up also years ago on the gold 95 roadmaster


I did the suspension the square Towncar


----------



## Mr Cucho

Qvo any info on this ? I wonder if u can change calipers of a 95 TC n replace em for some smaller ones or there's no way but doin a swap of a spandles of a 92 or so TC ? Thx any Info we'll help !!almost for got is cuz I'm tryn to ride on 13's


----------



## Big Lettuce

Hello family and sorry to be late on this offer, my neighbor has a 1996 Lincoln Town Car Signature Series its sat a long time, dash, interior, sunroof, seats, straight body and good paint gold color with tan leather, obdurate 4.6L and transmission good. It is a parts car as it has no title but for one wanting to get parts rear end doors convert a 1990-94 to look like a 1995-97 or whatever this may be your ticket! I am using a tablet right now and cannot post photos but text me 1-240-429-8297 or email me [email protected] she wants $150.00 for the whole car YOU MUST REMOVE CAR FROM HER HOUSE but text or email me for photos I have plenty and the car is in Maryland, thank you. -Gregory


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

Up on3 said:


> Yeah the same.


what about a frame swap with a 94 and a 01 would that work wanted to get a older frame and re-enforce


----------



## Up on3

L1ncr1d3r said:


> what about a frame swap with a 94 and a 01 would that work wanted to get a older frame and re-enforce


Yep the same.


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

Up on3 said:


> Yep the same.


Thanks ForThe Help


----------



## mr gonzalez

I here a humming in my engine? I change spark plugs and wires. Need help...


----------



## mr gonzalez

O yea its a 4.6 engine in a lincoln tc..sorry


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

mr gonzalez said:


> I here a humming in my engine? I change spark plugs and wires. Need help...


If its in the front of the motor, it could be the timing chain guides an tensioner arms that are wore out. That's the noise they begin to make when the plastic where the chains runs on has too much wear. We change them all the time.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO




----------



## special_k

Hey fellow riders!
97 lincoln town car 4.6L
Changed my intake manifold,
Old one cracked.
Took it out Yesturday, check engine light came on, car is running ruff, seems like it's studering.
I'm gonna change my spark plugs and fuel filter. Also thinking it could be coil packs.
Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## DeeLoc

Make sure you got all the water out of the plug holes....I think .TODD had a problem like this on his....


----------



## special_k

Ya it was misfiring on cylinders 7 and 8.
Replaced the plugs and bam, no more miss fire and running mint again!


----------



## 1SIKMAG

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


Gordo, maybe I missed it but what did you do w/ the front for this lift? Anything special?


----------



## singlepumphopper

selling my 89 uppers modified and ready to install on a 98-02 tc. Brand new bushings and never been hopped on. Extended 1 1/4 and molded. Just built them a few weeks ago and havent even driven my ride so there practically new. Asking 275 shipped. Pm me if interested


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Throwing this under a '99
















Going to extend the upper trailing arms 1 1/2", extended the lower trailing arms 6" an relocated the lower mounts farther up with a 4" drop. We'll be able to lock-up high an clear the wheel with-out the need of a slip-yoke while maintaining good pinion angle.


----------



## keola808

I got a 92 towncar...its turns over but doesnt start...I can hear the fuel pump kick on and I bled the fuel lines and still nothing...I was tild it could be the relays...anybody else have this problem before...any info is appreciated. ..


----------



## keola808

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> having a problem with the tranny in my 91 there are time when it wont shift to 3rd until I let go of the gas.... but it doesn't do it all the time... just want to be sure its not something small before I think about changing the whole thing... any help would be great, thanks


Had a similar tranny prob...changed the oil and filter and its all good now...hopefully its the same yours like it was for mine...


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Under a '99


----------



## DeeLoc

keola808 said:


> I got a 92 towncar...its turns over but doesnt start...I can hear the fuel pump kick on and I bled the fuel lines and still nothing...I was tild it could be the relays...anybody else have this problem before...any info is appreciated. ..


U look into the idle air control?


----------



## shystie69

I GOT SOME 89 TOWN CAR A-ARMS EX 1 INCH NOT MOLDED TRADE FOR YOUR 80-90 STOCK A-ARMS HIT ME UP 619-735-4516


----------



## socalmellow

took a pic of my cousins car at the 2013 vegas super show


----------



## aguilera620

My setup came with 9 wire 18 gauge. I have a lot of 14 gauge wire can I use that to wire the switches?


----------



## keola808

DeeLoc said:


> U look into the idle air control?


Alohaz deeloc...no I didnt but when I got back from phoenix on monday night it started right up hahaha when I was putting back the box with the fuel pump relays and stuff it started to bog out a lil...so im guessing that fat bunch of wires is loose or sumtin...


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

What are my options for upper a-arms on a 91 tc. I would prefer not to use the ball joint extenders all info is great.


----------



## special_k

Coast 2 Coast said:


> What are my options for upper a-arms on a 91 tc. I would prefer not to use the ball joint extenders all info is great.


Do the 90 town car arm swap and extend them 1".
Talk to singlepumphopper, he can hook you up.
Best bang for your buck


----------



## shystie69

Coast 2 Coast said:


> What are my options for upper a-arms on a 91 tc. I would prefer not to use the ball joint extenders all info is great.


i got some for sale bro off a 90 full regular A-ARM no extenders extended 1 inch if u interested not molded tough


----------



## BIG BOPPER

ttt


----------



## larryco50

*1998-2011 Town Car 8PC Chrome Rocker Panels - $99.00 OBO*

*1998-2011 Town Car 8PC Chrome Rocker Panels - $99.00 OBO -*









1998-2011 Town Car 8PC Chrome Rocker Panels - BRAND NEW!!!

I have one brand new 4 1/2" 8pc set of Quality Automotive ( Made in the USA ) chrome rocker panels. Still in original packaging, retail price was $249.00/set asking $99.00/set.

For more than 25 years, Quality Automotive Accessories has been committed to providing auto parts of the highest quality and greatest value to its customers. As the industry's pioneer and original manufacturer of the TARGA GARD stainless steel accessories, our love for cars, trucks and SUVs is the motivating force behind the productivity of our company. We strive to create specialty parts and accessories that would make vehicles more attractive, more unique, safer, more fun, and like-new again.

Larry
888-952-0312


----------



## cougar_chevy

*98 TC Spindleswap. *
So im finally done.. well 95% done....
I read about how it was "bolt-on" with minor mods when u used 94 spindles...
I feel that some info was left out so i wanted to add to that.
Cut the 94 spindle to fit the "Extenders" from any Hydrulics shop. (mine are from Hoppo's)
Grind/drill a bigger hole for the 98 ABS-sensors to fit the 94 spindles.
Lower balljoint whole doesent fit perfectly.. Maybe grind or drill a bigger hole? I didnt.... But i should.
Not the same brakeline washer on the 98 brakeline. Doesent fit the 94 hoses threads..
Toe adjustment needs to be re-done..
Still needed to use a spacer to fit my 13"'s ( i ride cheap chinas )
Also changed my upper and lower bushings to polythurene bushings.. IMO i wouldnt change the lowers.. they were still good and it was i BIG hassle to remove... Rusted bolts and hammering 30min per bushing.. (my hydrulicspress wouldnt fit those lower big a-arms.)

Also i ride with my extensions all the way in and had to grind some material off so they wouldnt hit my pistons.

Im not hatin on people im just putting more to the list so people shuld know what to expect. 

Also have a question.. My ABS / Traction light shows up.. Any tips how to get rid of it?


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

for a 98/02 town car 
i know that people use 80s ford areo star van spindles to get a higher lock up in front but has anyone uesd 90s ford ranger spindles cause they said they were designed for a 14 in rim wanted to know if its been tried and has it worked


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

L1ncr1d3r said:


> for a 98/02 town car
> i know that people use 80s ford areo star van spindles to get a higher lock up in front but has anyone uesd 90s ford ranger spindles cause they said they were designed for a 14 in rim wanted to know if its been tried and has it worked




ttt


----------



## Duez

cougar_chevy said:


> *98 TC Spindleswap. *
> So im finally done.. well 95% done....
> I read about how it was "bolt-on" with minor mods when u used 94 spindles...
> I feel that some info was left out so i wanted to add to that.
> Cut the 94 spindle to fit the "Extenders" from any Hydrulics shop. (mine are from Hoppo's)
> Grind/drill a bigger hole for the 98 ABS-sensors to fit the 94 spindles.
> Lower balljoint whole doesent fit perfectly.. Maybe grind or drill a bigger hole? I didnt.... But i should.
> Not the same brakeline washer on the 98 brakeline. Doesent fit the 94 hoses threads..
> Toe adjustment needs to be re-done..
> Still needed to use a spacer to fit my 13"'s ( i ride cheap chinas )
> Also changed my upper and lower bushings to polythurene bushings.. IMO i wouldnt change the lowers.. they were still good and it was i BIG hassle to remove... Rusted bolts and hammering 30min per bushing.. (my hydrulicspress wouldnt fit those lower big a-arms.)
> 
> Also i ride with my extensions all the way in and had to grind some material off so they wouldnt hit my pistons.
> 
> Im not hatin on people im just putting more to the list so people shuld know what to expect.
> 
> Also have a question.. My ABS / Traction light shows up.. Any tips how to get rid of it?


My abs sensors went right into my 91 spindles the lower ball joint went in easy too with my 12ton harbor freight press.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ

Are windscreens the same from 1990-97? Cracked the window in my 91 and the place that's going to replace it only have listings for 94-97.


----------



## shystie69

TTT


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ

LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ said:


> Are windscreens the same from 1990-97? Cracked the window in my 91 and the place that's going to replace it only have listings for 94-97.


Anyone???


----------



## cougar_chevy

LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ said:


> Are windscreens the same from 1990-97? Cracked the window in my 91 and the place that's going to replace it only have listings for 94-97.


90-93 are the same. It doesent seem the newer models fits.


----------



## 1SIKMAG

aguilera620 said:


> My setup came with 9 wire 18 gauge. I have a lot of 14 gauge wire can I use that to wire the switches?


You can use the 14ga if you like. Totally up to you.
If you dont want the 9-wire let me know..


----------



## aguilera620

1SIKMAG said:


> You can use the 14ga if you like. Totally up to you.
> If you dont want the 9-wire let me know..


I'm saying can I wire my switches with 14ga then connect it to the 18ga?


----------



## Ariztlan

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ

cougar_chevy said:


> 90-93 are the same. It doesent seem the newer models fits.


 Ok thanks for that. So their listings are correct then. Dam it owell they can order me one in then. Thanks for that


----------



## 1SIKMAG

aguilera620 said:


> I'm saying can I wire my switches with 14ga then connect it to the 18ga?


Yea man. No problem with that.


----------



## ILLVILLE

*(PM me if interested) Complete 1996 Lincoln Town Car rolling chassis*. Has everything except motor and trans. Also has dual exhaust setup. Great for any 95-2012 TC swap. Can run 14's with no spacers or issues. $400 O.B.O. offer. I'm* in Kennewick, Wa 99338*. I'm 3 miles from Ricky Bobby's shop *UNLIMITED SUSPENSION *so if you need it wrapped I can drop it off at his shop for free after payment.


----------



## shystie69

ILLVILLE said:


> *(PM me if interested) Complete 1996 Lincoln Town Car rolling chassis*. Has everything except motor and trans. Also has dual exhaust setup. Great for any 95-2012 TC swap. Can run 14's with no spacers or issues. $400 O.B.O. offer. I'm* in Kennewick, Wa 99338*. I'm 3 miles from Ricky Bobby's shop *UNLIMITED SUSPENSION *so if you need it wrapped I can drop it off at his shop for free after payment.


 uffin:


----------



## dtysthriderz

so i got a 01 Lincoln that im fixing to juice. But the rear end is completely diff than my other Lincolns. What are ppl doing to these swapping the rear end out for a 90 model ? or be better off keeping the stock rear end and modding it ?


----------



## special_k

looking to add drop mounts and 16's to my 97 tc, have lower and upper adjustables read to go in also, and i will be ordering a slip too. i know BMH sells the weld in ones i have used before on a buddies car, they also have the bolt in ones too.
recommendations on where or what should i get for drop mounts?


----------



## 1SIKMAG

BMH sales the drop mounts too.


----------



## 95GreenHornet

:thumbsup: Loads of great information on this thread..Thank You Much.


----------



## singlepumphopper

dtysthriderz said:


> so i got a 01 Lincoln that im fixing to juice. But the rear end is completely diff than my other Lincolns. What are ppl doing to these swapping the rear end out for a 90 model ? or be better off keeping the stock rear end and modding it ?

















4 link rear or 90 rear end is the only way if u wanna get a decent lift and be able to play a little


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

selling rear end and arms made by unlimited hustle 300 plus shipping


----------



## special_k

Anyone looking for some all chrome lincoln spoons?
Ball joints good
Need new boots
Chrome in good shape 
Asking $200 















SOLD!


----------



## keola808

Where do u guys order the chrome strip in the bumpers and side rockers?...92 lincoln to be more specific...thanks


----------



## special_k

83lac-va-beach said:


> View attachment 987273
> selling rear end and arms made by unlimited hustle 300 plus shipping


What year diff? Disc or drum? Is that candy blue?


----------



## Duez

singlepumphopper said:


> 4 link rear or 90 rear end is the only way if u wanna get a decent lift and be able to play a little


some badass steel braided extended brake lines would only be like $30.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

special_k said:


> What year diff? Disc or drum? Is that candy blue?


disc not candy it's a98


----------



## singlepumphopper

Lord Duez said:


> some badass steel braided extended brake lines would only be like $30.


pic was taken the day I finished it. Brakes lines and all the little stuff was added and fixed already


----------



## BIGG-USO

has anyone ever have this problem, i keep poping my fuel pump fuse and cant figure why im thinking its the stock bridge in the rear pinching something or its grounding out to something any help is appreciated its a 99 tc


----------



## keola808

keola808 said:


> Where do u guys order the chrome strip in the bumpers and side rockers?...92 lincoln to be more specific...thanks


T.T.T


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

anyone know whos car this is


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

83lac-va-beach said:


> View attachment 987273
> selling rear end and arms made by unlimited hustle 300 plus shipping


Sent ya a PM about this.


----------



## 90coupedraggn

ok fellas totally new to the lincoln game I have a 97 that Im considering doing the spindal swap after looking at the first page Im still unclear of how or what all do you have to swap I kinda like the 97 A-arms but wanna run 13s so the question is can I just swap the spindal and keep the OEM arm....Any help would be helpful....Thanks


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

90coupedraggn said:


> ok fellas totally new to the lincoln game I have a 97 that Im considering doing the spindal swap after looking at the first page Im still unclear of how or what all do you have to swap I kinda like the 97 A-arms but wanna run 13s so the question is can I just swap the spindal and keep the OEM arm....Any help would be helpful....Thanks


im not sure you have to do spindle swap i thought it was just for 98 and up


----------



## Up on3

83lac-va-beach said:


> im not sure you have to do spindle swap i thought it was just for 98 and up


For 13"s he will. Only 14"s will bolt up on that body style lincoln.


----------



## 90coupedraggn

so with that being said can I just swap the spindal and keep the 97 A-arm? tryn to fit 13s on a 97 thanks fellas


----------



## DeeLoc

90coupedraggn said:


> so with that being said can I just swap the spindal and keep the 97 A-arm? tryn to fit 13s on a 97 thanks fellas


I'm not sure if the brake caliper will line up


----------



## Duez

90coupedraggn said:


> so with that being said can I just swap the spindal and keep the 97 A-arm? tryn to fit 13s on a 97 thanks fellas


Im almost certain the a-arms are the same on 91-2002s. Just the ball joints are different.


----------



## special_k

90coupedraggn said:


> ok fellas totally new to the lincoln game I have a 97 that Im considering doing the spindal swap after looking at the first page Im still unclear of how or what all do you have to swap I kinda like the 97 A-arms but wanna run 13s so the question is can I just swap the spindal and keep the OEM arm....Any help would be helpful....Thanks


Do the 93 tc spindle and caliper swap, direct fit and easy, or you can be like most your riders and grind down your calipers and run 1/4 spacers to fit 13's.
Both ways are not hard.
And if you wanna step your game up more get ahold of singlepumphopper and he will make you a full control arm for your 97 tc!


----------



## 90coupedraggn

thanks for all the info fellas!!!! next up dash removal to replace blend door motor......


----------



## 90coupedraggn

ok something else I looked under the car today and noticed where the airbag is located looks like a perfect spot for the powerball to mount is this do-Able????


----------



## Duez

90coupedraggn said:


> ok something else I looked under the car today and noticed where the airbag is located looks like a perfect spot for the powerball to mount is this do-Able????


Dont run coilover if you dont need a high lockup. That shit squeeks constantly. I have my shocks and watts link still so I went coilunder. It doesnt make any noise.


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Duez said:


> Dont run coilover if you dont need a high lockup. That shit squeeks constantly. I have my shocks and watts link still so I went coilunder. It doesnt make any noise.


 something to think about kinda looks scary like it will pop out but I sure dont want all that damn squeaking!!!! but whats got my eye the most are them wheels and tires!!!what tire and are them the ones my coker or premium sportway and what size?


----------



## Duez

They're premium sportway 14's. Badass tires but they set off the traction control on these lincolns so I have to turn it off everytime.


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Nice!!!!! I gotta do 14s because I gotta travel to lowride where Im at......Looks great


----------



## keola808

Can anybody tell me where the ecu/ecm is at om a 1992 lincoln towncar? Looked behind the kicker panelon the ppassenger side where I thought it was but it's not hahaha


----------



## shoez86

Keola should b up near driver side firewall behind brake linkage. Gl uce.


----------



## keola808

Rajah...Mahalos shoez86

shoez...check pm please


----------



## DeeLoc

Duez said:


> Dont run coilover if you dont need a high lockup. That shit squeeks constantly. I have my shocks and watts link still so I went coilunder. It doesnt make any noise.


what kind of coils you running there duez?


----------



## benz88

keola808 said:


> T.T.T


You can order from Rockauto. Or order a roll off Ebay like I did and just retape the roll with good 2way tape

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-1...Parts_Accessories&hash=item41735e98f0&vxp=mtr


----------



## green machine

Anyone herd of the 2012 t/c interior fnt/back swapping right into a 95 t/c cartier edition??? uffin: :420:


----------



## jdc68chevy

green machine said:


> Anyone herd of the 2012 t/c interior fnt/back swapping right into a 95 t/c cartier edition??? uffin: :420:


It might work , i had a 79 fleetwood with 96 big body seats in it
Just had to mod the back seat frames , but the frounts bolted right in .
I'm thinking about putting some 97 tc seats in my 90 tc .


----------



## keola808

benz88 said:


> You can order from Rockauto. Or order a roll off Ebay like I did and just retape the roll with good 2way tape
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-1...Parts_Accessories&hash=item41735e98f0&vxp=mtr


thanks benz...gonna look into it

and my licoln still ain't starting up...turns over but don't start...anybody had this problem?

gonna get new DIODES on monday from the dealer...been told it could be 1 of the 2 that come from the ECU and the RELAY box...

anybody got any other ideas on what it could be?


----------



## Duez

DeeLoc said:


> what kind of coils you running there duez?


They're actually some lowering springs from an Eclipse that I had. I tried a few different springs that I had laying around from my past cars and I liked the way these rode. In the picture they're locked up pushing against the shock. They're not usually that compressed.


----------



## DeeLoc

dam, did you have to get special cups? my tc rides bouncy out back, and I still gotta cut maybe half a turn off to make it a little lower. I got stock height right now, and I'm coil over.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


seen this car at puro show looks good


----------



## Duez

DeeLoc said:


> dam, did you have to get special cups? my tc rides bouncy out back, and I still gotta cut maybe half a turn off to make it a little lower. I got stock height right now, and I'm coil over.


No the deep cups fit the coil and the bottom of the coil fit right over the bag mount on the rearend. They were a little too low so I added a 1" spacer to the donuts. I might switch them to the stock eclipse coils.


----------



## DeeLoc

Duez said:


> No the deep cups fit the coil and the bottom of the coil fit right over the bag mount on the rearend. They were a little too low so I added a 1" spacer to the donuts. I might switch them to the stock eclipse coils.


cool thanks for the info!


----------



## green machine

jdc68chevy said:


> It might work , i had a 79 fleetwood with 96 big body seats in it
> Just had to mod the back seat frames , but the frounts bolted right in .
> I'm thinking about putting some 97 tc seats in my 90 tc .


:thumbsup: koo ty sir! :420:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

Anyone got chrome spindles for sale ? 89-90


----------



## cougar_chevy

DeeLoc said:


> dam, did you have to get special cups? my tc rides bouncy out back, and I still gotta cut maybe half a turn off to make it a little lower. I got stock height right now, and I'm coil over.


My 98 was super bouncy in the rear. I put in 2 accumilators (spelling) and now it rides like a normal car. But still low


----------



## Impressive '97

83lac-va-beach said:


> seen this car at puro show looks good


U were in In Florida?


----------



## aguilera620

Anybody know where to get Body Bushings for a 99? Does energy suspension have them?


----------



## 90coupedraggn

ok gellas putting caddi arms on my lincoln or older lincoln arms on there whats the trick or pics or something thanks everyone


----------



## special_k

Anyone know where I can get a longer brake line for my rear driver side on my 97 tc.
Looking for somthing around 18-20"


----------



## special_k

90coupedraggn said:


> ok gellas putting caddi arms on my lincoln or older lincoln arms on there whats the trick or pics or something thanks everyone


Talk to singlepumphopper


----------



## 90coupedraggn

[email protected] special K


----------



## 90coupedraggn

special_k said:


> Anyone know where I can get a longer brake line for my rear driver side on my 97 tc.
> Looking for somthing around 18-20"


Im in search of the same info too.


----------



## Foolish affection

^^ bump


----------



## 1SIKMAG

special_k said:


> Anyone know where I can get a longer brake line for my rear driver side on my 97 tc.
> Looking for somthing around 18-20"


Try the Parker Store. Believe someone said they have different colors available too.


----------



## The_Golden_One

My contribution. I built this over the summer  Any questions I will be more the happy to answer.


----------



## shystie69

The_Golden_One said:


> My contribution. I built this over the summer  Any questions I will be more the happy to answer.



:thumbsup: looking clean


----------



## The_Golden_One

shystie69 said:


> :thumbsup: looking clean


thank you!


----------



## Mr.lincoln

The_Golden_One said:


> My contribution. I built this over the summer  Any questions I will be more the happy to answer.


Now thas cleannnnnn!!!!!!!!! .wat kind of rims r thoes?????.the gold looks real good!.daytons???.I hope one day I can do my town car like ura frame off!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One

Mr.lincoln said:


> Now thas cleannnnnn!!!!!!!!! .wat kind of rims r thoes?????.the gold looks real good!.daytons???.I hope one day I can do my town car like ura frame off!!!


Thanks man! I appteciate that. Those are O.G. Wires. Four times gold with black spokes. I put a 94 frame under it. It was well worth the swap. Worked on the frame every day, slowly grinding, reinforcing, painting, and cleaning it up.


----------



## Don Pedro

The_Golden_One said:


> My contribution. I built this over the summer  Any questions I will be more the happy to answer.





*Now this one was impressive, good work! :thumbsup:*


----------



## The_Golden_One

Don Pedro said:


> *Now this one was impressive, good work! :thumbsup:*


Thank you! She is fun to roll on the streets!


----------



## Mr.lincoln

The_Golden_One said:


> Thanks man! I appteciate that. Those are O.G. Wires. Four times gold with black spokes. I put a 94 frame under it. It was well worth the swap. Worked on the frame every day, slowly grinding, reinforcing, painting, and cleaning it up.


Well final product came out nice!!!!!!.thanks for the info!.so 4 times gild hmmm gonna check that out!.thanks homie!!!!!.


----------



## The_Golden_One

Mr.lincoln said:


> Well final product came out nice!!!!!!.thanks for the info!.so 4 times gild hmmm gonna check that out!.thanks homie!!!!!.


Thanks again and you're very welcome!


----------



## cougar_chevy

That is a real awesome ride!! Great work!!


----------



## The_Golden_One

cougar_chevy said:


> That is a real awesome ride!! Great work!!


Thanks!


----------



## MR.P

The_Golden_One said:


> My contribution. I built this over the summer  Any questions I will be more the happy to answer.


Sick!


----------



## The_Golden_One

MR.P said:


> Sick!



Thank you!


----------



## sickassscion

Any pics or steps on how to juice the rear end on a 2000 town car and what has to be cut in the rear. I was told that the newer body town cars trailing arms are no good, I just want to lay and play no hopping or 3 wheeling for me I have a simple setup 2 pumps 4 batts. Any advice is very helpful...ttt


----------



## budgetblueoval

The_Golden_One said:


> My contribution. I built this over the summer  Any questions I will be more the happy to answer.




what size cylinders in the rear? and ur not usin chains i see, correct? where did u get the adjustabe rear arms from and how did i determine how to set them to get that kind of 3 wheel. i got a 98 and a 97 frame i am tryin to do that. that is a great 3 wheel


----------



## The_Golden_One

budgetblueoval said:


> what size cylinders in the rear? and ur not usin chains i see, correct? where did u get the adjustabe rear arms from and how did i determine how to set them to get that kind of 3 wheel. i got a 98 and a 97 frame i am tryin to do that. that is a great 3 wheel


I have 16s in the rear. No chains. I got the adjustable trailing arms from Black Magic. They are set to stock trailing arm length. So im pretty sure I can get a more higher 3 if I play with the adjustments. That 97 frame will work out great for you. Let me know if you have any more questions. I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

What adapter are you all using for the steering wheels? And does anyone have pics of installation


----------



## Ole School 97

Look on the first or second page of this thread

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## special_k

I think I used the billet grant adapter and it was for a bronco, filled down the splines and bolted her up!


----------



## special_k

For anyone that has been needing to replace your axle pivot bushings here's where I got mine from







Or


----------



## Noregrets

Well a 99 or 2000 transmission work on a98


----------



## Noregrets

The_Golden_One said:


> My contribution. I built this over the summer  Any questions I will be more the happy to answer.


 was it a pain to put engine in and what mounts did you use


----------



## The_Golden_One

Noregrets said:


> was it a pain to put engine in and what mounts did you use


We never removed the engine. We hoisted it up with the body so we would'nt have 2 remove it. Made everything much easier. I could'nt find new mounts so I used the ones off the 99 frame because the mounts from the 94 frame I swapped with were shot.


----------



## The_Golden_One

Noregrets said:


> was it a pain to put engine in and what mounts did you use


Were you referring to the body mounts or the motor mounts?


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Impressive '97 said:


> U were in In Florida?


ya i go to fl maybe 3 times a year my inlaws stay there


----------



## lowparisianne

how many batteries are you running in the back of your Lincoln


----------



## The_Golden_One

lowparisianne said:


> how many batteries are you running in the back of your Lincoln


14 batteries.


----------



## marquis_on_3

The_Golden_One said:


> 14 batteries.


----------



## alta3

DO YOU KNOW WERE I CAN FIND 1997 LINCOLN TOWN CAR TRIM MOLDINGS WRAP AROUND?


----------



## Acapulcomx




----------



## special_k

alta3 said:


> DO YOU KNOW WERE I CAN FIND 1997 LINCOLN TOWN CAR TRIM MOLDINGS WRAP AROUND?


Try rockauto.com


----------



## lowlowlow

I did the spindle swap on my 2001 a couple years ago and within a couple months, the driver's side started squeaking at every little turn and bump. One day last summer turning in the parking lot the lower ball joint sheared off. Replaced it and damn it all, it started doing it again. 

I rode 13s but I'm thinking of lifting it this year and will probably just replace the spindle, but anyone else have this issue? I'm afraid it's gonna bust on the highway instead of a parking lot. Maybe upgrade to a better ball joint?


----------



## lowlowlow

Ten bucks says your caliper bolts were hitting the wheel. I just knocked the top corner down a little. 



cougar_chevy said:


> *98 TC Spindleswap. *
> So im finally done.. well 95% done....
> I read about how it was "bolt-on" with minor mods when u used 94 spindles...
> I feel that some info was left out so i wanted to add to that.
> Cut the 94 spindle to fit the "Extenders" from any Hydrulics shop. (mine are from Hoppo's)
> Grind/drill a bigger hole for the 98 ABS-sensors to fit the 94 spindles.
> Lower balljoint whole doesent fit perfectly.. Maybe grind or drill a bigger hole? I didnt.... But i should.
> Not the same brakeline washer on the 98 brakeline. Doesent fit the 94 hoses threads..
> Toe adjustment needs to be re-done..
> Still needed to use a spacer to fit my 13"'s ( i ride cheap chinas )
> Also changed my upper and lower bushings to polythurene bushings.. IMO i wouldnt change the lowers.. they were still good and it was i BIG hassle to remove... Rusted bolts and hammering 30min per bushing.. (my hydrulicspress wouldnt fit those lower big a-arms.)
> 
> Also i ride with my extensions all the way in and had to grind some material off so they wouldnt hit my pistons.
> 
> Im not hatin on people im just putting more to the list so people shuld know what to expect.
> 
> Also have a question.. My ABS / Traction light shows up.. Any tips how to get rid of it?


----------



## Duez

lowlowlow said:


> I did the spindle swap on my 2001 a couple years ago and within a couple months, the driver's side started squeaking at every little turn and bump. One day last summer turning in the parking lot the lower ball joint sheared off. Replaced it and damn it all, it started doing it again.
> 
> I rode 13s but I'm thinking of lifting it this year and will probably just replace the spindle, but anyone else have this issue? I'm afraid it's gonna bust on the highway instead of a parking lot. Maybe upgrade to a better ball joint?


Did you switch to older lower ball joints? Did you grease it?


----------



## lowlowlow

Yes on both counts. Driver's side only, no issues with the passenger side.



Duez said:


> Did you switch to older lower ball joints? Did you grease it?


----------



## budgetblueoval

u got a pic of the trunk? 



The_Golden_One said:


> I have 16s in the rear. No chains. I got the adjustable trailing arms from Black Magic. They are set to stock trailing arm length. So im pretty sure I can get a more higher 3 if I play with the adjustments. That 97 frame will work out great for you. Let me know if you have any more questions. I'll be glad to help.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Does any one have a part number to the Lincolns nardi adapters. . .


----------



## 1SIKMAG

alta3 said:


> DO YOU KNOW WERE I CAN FIND 1997 LINCOLN TOWN CAR TRIM MOLDINGS WRAP AROUND?


Autozone, Advanced Auto, etc.


----------



## The_Golden_One

budgetblueoval said:


> u got a pic of the trunk?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-h...towncar-thread-post19088129.html#post19088129


----------



## Ole School 97




----------



## grumpy13

Looking for a 05 n up town car front clip n rear bumper trunk n tail lights.I'm in vegas 702 488 0740


----------



## hittin back bumper

Rear bumper, trunk and tail lights wont fit a 98-02 town car unless u change the quarter panels


----------



## Ole School 97




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Does any one have a part number to the Lincolns nardi adapters. . .


TTT


----------



## str8upgee

Well when i asked around here i was told to order the 90's mustang adapter and do some mods to it. When i got it in, the there was splines on it like a gm style column, and my 94 has no splines, the 94 has a square end on the shaft so the steering wheel pressure fits to it. So i filed the adapter to the shaft. and it worked.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

str8upgee said:


> Well when i asked around here i was told to order the 90's mustang adapter and do some mods to it. When i got it in, the there was splines on it like a gm style column, and my 94 has no splines, the 94 has a square end on the shaft so the steering wheel pressure fits to it. So i filed the adapter to the shaft. and it worked.


Is that something I can get in autozone or ebay any part number that will help thanks for the reply


----------



## grumpy13

hittin back bumper said:


> Rear bumper, trunk and tail lights wont fit a 98-02 town car unless u change the quarter panels


Thanks for the info


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

10 batteries in the trunk 8 to the front no piston either!


----------



## NIMSTER64

any one have a 80-89 TC I am picking oe up in the spring


----------



## sharky_510

I hella wana slap 13's on mine. But I dont wana go tru all this bullshit!!!




cougar_chevy said:


> *98 TC Spindleswap. *
> So im finally done.. well 95% done....
> I read about how it was "bolt-on" with minor mods when u used 94 spindles...
> I feel that some info was left out so i wanted to add to that.
> Cut the 94 spindle to fit the "Extenders" from any Hydrulics shop. (mine are from Hoppo's)
> Grind/drill a bigger hole for the 98 ABS-sensors to fit the 94 spindles.
> Lower balljoint whole doesent fit perfectly.. Maybe grind or drill a bigger hole? I didnt.... But i should.
> Not the same brakeline washer on the 98 brakeline. Doesent fit the 94 hoses threads..
> Toe adjustment needs to be re-done..
> Still needed to use a spacer to fit my 13"'s ( i ride cheap chinas )
> Also changed my upper and lower bushings to polythurene bushings.. IMO i wouldnt change the lowers.. they were still good and it was i BIG hassle to remove... Rusted bolts and hammering 30min per bushing.. (my hydrulicspress wouldnt fit those lower big a-arms.)
> 
> Also i ride with my extensions all the way in and had to grind some material off so they wouldnt hit my pistons.
> 
> Im not hatin on people im just putting more to the list so people shuld know what to expect.
> 
> Also have a question.. My ABS / Traction light shows up.. Any tips how to get rid of it?


----------



## Duez

sharky_510 said:


> I hella wana slap 13's on mine. But I dont wana go tru all this bullshit!!!


Not everybody is into lowridin.


----------



## Ole School 97

Duez said:


> Not everybody is into lowridin.


True,cuz a real ridda dont care what he got to do dip his shit


----------



## Duez

Ole School 97 said:


> True,cuz a real ridda dont care what he got to do dip his shit


I enjoy working on cars. :dunno:


----------



## LoOpY

Ole School 97 said:


> True,cuz a real ridda dont care what he got to do dip his shit


WELL SAID! ITS A LIFESTYLE NOT A HOBBY


----------



## Ole School 97

LoOpY said:


> WELL SAID! ITS A LIFESTYLE NOT A HOBBY


----------



## sharky_510

QUOTE=Ole School 97;19406705]True,cuz a real ridda dont care what he got to do dip his shit[/QUOTE]

Yup yup so im keeping it on 14's.


----------



## DeeLoc

It rides nice on the 14s

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 1SIKMAG

*Bridge Help*

I'm working on doing the upper part of my bridge where the spring perches are. I'm getting ready to put the c-channel across the top. My question is- What are these cables going thru the pan & can they be moved/ relocated? Also, what is the silver box to the right? I don't have the factory subwoofer.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

1SIKMAG said:


> I'm working on doing the upper part of my bridge where the spring perches are. I'm getting ready to put the c-channel across the top. My question is- What are these cables going thru the pan & can they be moved/ relocated? Also, what is the silver box to the right? I don't have the factory subwoofer.


Evap system an fuel pump wires. Silver box is to stock amplifier.


----------



## 1SIKMAG

Ok. Thanks. So can they be moved or Relocated?


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

1SIKMAG said:


> Ok. Thanks. So can they be moved or Relocated?


No, here's how I did a a bridge on a 90 Towncar, the wires clear it, unless you plan on making your bridge few inches higher.


----------



## alex75

sharky_510 said:


> QUOTE=Ole School 97;19406705]True,cuz a real ridda dont care what he got to do dip his shit


Yup yup so im keeping it on 14's.[/QUOTE]



i hate myself for saying this.... but those 14s look good on your car.:thumbsup:
for some reason they dont look so big. maybe its the painted wheel or the tires look extra small


----------



## Duez

I think 14's look better on these cars. The wheel well is too big for 13's if somebody makes a skinny 14" radial tire, I'll go back to 14s.








^^my Lincoln on 14's and 5.20s


----------



## sharky_510

alex75 said:


> Yup yup so im keeping it on 14's.




i hate myself for saying this.... but those 14s look good on your car.:thumbsup:
for some reason they dont look so big. maybe its the painted wheel or the tires look extra small[/QUOTE]

Thanks. Is 175/70R14 I need to get new rims and tires but having a hard time finding that size tires! I like it how it looks but if I cant find that size tire im switching to 13's.


----------



## alex75

i have a 99 on 13s. i have never had a car on 14s i dont like them but yours is looking good


----------



## alex75

Duez said:


> I think 14's look better on these cars. The wheel well is too big for 13's if somebody makes a skinny 14" radial tire, I'll go back to 14s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^my Lincoln on 14's and 5.20s




those are 14s??


----------



## Duez

Yeah the only reason 14s look so damn big is because of the wide ass 175s people have available. Somebody will eventually make us a 155-14. Somebody just made those "lowrider" 14s but they made them too wide. 
These 5.20s can't handle everyday driving like a 155 radial can or else I would be set with my 14s.


----------



## cougar_chevy

sharky_510 said:


> I hella wana slap 13's on mine. But I dont wana go tru all this bullshit!!!


That is a lot of work just to drive on 13"s.
IMO 14"s looks good,, You can ride with 13"s and spacers but if you plan to hop it i would change the spindles..


----------



## Duez

I have the 91 spindle swap on mine.


----------



## 1SIKMAG

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> No, here's how I did a a bridge on a 90 Towncar, the wires clear it, unless you plan on making your bridge few inches higher.


Gordo, do you have a pic of the top side?


----------



## LoOpY




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

1SIKMAG said:


> Gordo, do you have a pic of the top side?


From the side of the frame or from where?


----------



## 8~Zero~1

I was wondering if anyone could helpe.out on this but I just got a 98 TC and I was thinkin on thtowing my 14s on it and just turm off the air bags to lower it but as I looked under the car I saw this black box under the trunk I dont know what it is or what iys for and I sure dont want to hit it on the ground pnce I drop it can anyone let me know what it is that that box does thanks


----------



## 1SIKMAG

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> From the side of the frame or from where?


Inside the trunk.


----------



## 1SIKMAG

8~Zero~1 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could helpe.out on this but I just got a 98 TC and I was thinkin on thtowing my 14s on it and just turm off the air bags to lower it but as I looked under the car I saw this black box under the trunk I dont know what it is or what iys for and I sure dont want to hit it on the ground pnce I drop it can anyone let me know what it is that that box does thanks


Got a pic of it?


----------



## DeeLoc

that's part of the fuel system


----------



## cougar_chevy

After my first testdrive since the spindleswap i realized i hade all diffrent kinds of lights showing up on my speedo cluster.. any idéas of how to get rid of them.. ABS, Traction etc.. Thanks!!


----------



## keola808

I know somebody posted pics but I'm to lazy to go back and search it hahaha but i have a 92 towncar and I wanna update the front end...can I jus switch the clip and use my 92 fenders and bumper?


----------



## Duez

Did you plug the abs sensors back in?


----------



## cougar_chevy

Duez said:


> Did you plug the abs sensors back in?


 Yes i plugged them back in. Used the OG 98 sensors.. Maybe i need to drive the car for a while to make the lights go away? :dunno:


----------



## Ole School 97




----------



## Duez

cougar_chevy said:


> Yes i plugged them back in. Used the OG 98 sensors.. Maybe i need to drive the car for a while to make the lights go away? :dunno:


The abs teeth on the new spindles aren't broken? My 91 spindles didn't trigger any lights on my 02.


----------



## lone star

I got a lifted 01 w the spoons. They lean too much positive camber. Spindles are 94. Can i get stock 01 arms and ball joints and use w 94 spindles? It wears tires too fast i commute all highway,


----------



## 1SIKMAG

I know I seen it somewhere but I can't remember- Whats the largest cylinder I can run coilover in the rear of a '96 with pre-cuts?


----------



## Duez

lone star said:


> I got a lifted 01 w the spoons. They lean too much positive camber. Spindles are 94. Can i get stock 01 arms and ball joints and use w 94 spindles? It wears tires too fast i commute all highway,


Yeah or you can have the spoon milled to accept the adjustment nuts so you can fix your alignment. Mine are cut 1" longer than the factory ball joint and I can adjust them back to 3/4".


----------



## lone star

Duez said:


> Yeah or you can have the spoon milled to accept the adjustment nuts so you can fix your alignment. Mine are cut 1" longer than the factory ball joint and I can adjust them back to 3/4".


I thought about slotting the holes, but will they hold tight and stay in place?


----------



## casuals

Anyone have a telescopic drive shaft for a 90 tc


----------



## cougar_chevy

Duez said:


> The abs teeth on the new spindles aren't broken? My 91 spindles didn't trigger any lights on my 02.


Yeah the teeth are all okay on the 94 spindles.. maybe i screwed up the sensors when i removed em from my old spindles... not shure,,


----------



## Duez

lone star said:


> I thought about slotting the holes, but will they hold tight and stay in place?


 The front hole has to be oval. The one that adjusts camber has to be slotted with the adjustment nut countersunk.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

lone star said:


> I thought about slotting the holes, but will they hold tight and stay in place?


or you could just put cadillac arms on it it will save on tires they bolt right in


----------



## Duez

83lac-va-beach said:


> or you could just put cadillac arms on it it will save on tires they bolt right in


That's ghetto. Even having spoons is a little too ghetto. You completely lose the ability to align your suspension. On mine I was either gonna make a longer arm that held the factory spoon or make an adjustable longer spoon. I used a $4 endmill to route out the holes to make them adjustable. Today I'm gonna clean them up and powdercoat them.


----------



## BIG L.A

You can still aline your car with extended Arm all mine get alined with 2" arms you not goin to the right person


----------



## Duez

BIG L.A said:


> You can still aline your car with extended Arm all mine get alined with 2" arms you not goin to the right person


Pics please. I wanna see how they set caster and camber. If you extend the arm itself then you can keep the adjustment but not if you buy the spoons.


----------



## special_k

Ok so I picked up a set of 93 spindles for my 97 tc and cut off the old sway bar mounts to make my ball joints fit with my 90's arms I have and can't get the castle nut on. 
How much grinding have you guys done to yours?
I am looking to get these spindles chromeD and wanna keep them structural as possible.
Input needed.


----------



## ROCK OUT

Duez said:


> Yeah the only reason 14s look so damn big is because of the wide ass 175s people have available. Somebody will eventually make us a 155-14. Somebody just made those "lowrider" 14s but they made them too wide.
> These 5.20s can't handle everyday driving like a 155 radial can or else I would be set with my 14s.


what kind of problems are you having with the 5.20s? that's my next set of tires my 99s on 14's my hankooks still have some life left and I only do about 12 miles each way on my drive to work


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

'90 Towncar spindles on my '97 Towncar


----------



## Duez

ROCK OUT said:


> what kind of problems are you having with the 5.20s? that's my next set of tires my 99s on 14's my hankooks still have some life left and I only do about 12 miles each way on my drive to work


If you only drive 12 miles they're gonna wobble the whole way because of the flat spotting. They get round after about 15 minutes. Mine shook even after being balanced 2-3 times and they lost air slowly. Like once a month I had to put air in them. They also don't grip as well as radials. For looks they can't be beat but it's an old technology that can't compare with radials. If I was you and willing to spend $600 on tires again I would get 155r14s and get a white wall put on them.


----------



## Duez

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> '90 Towncar spindles on my '97 Towncar


Yeah that's what I was talking about. Usually the alignment is set using shims on the cross shaft, but the cross shaft isn't adjustable when you bolt it in by the ends. You can set toe but if your steering is wobbly or doesn't go back to straight after turning, you can't fix that with that setup.

Did you switch to '90 lower balljoints?


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Duez said:


> Yeah that's what I was talking about. Usually the alignment is set using shims on the cross shaft, but the cross shaft isn't adjustable when you bolt it in by the ends. You can set toe but if your steering is wobbly or doesn't go back to straight after turning, you can't fix that with that setup.
> 
> Did you switch to '90 lower balljoints?


I aligned it myself with a string an I drives an steers fines, no misworn tires. No I'm using stock '97 lower balljoints.


----------



## ROCK OUT

Duez said:


> If you only drive 12 miles they're gonna wobble the whole way because of the flat spotting. They get round after about 15 minutes. Mine shook even after being balanced 2-3 times and they lost air slowly. Like once a month I had to put air in them. They also don't grip as well as radials. For looks they can't be beat but it's an old technology that can't compare with radials. If I was you and willing to spend $600 on tires again I would get 155r14s and get a white wall put on them.


Who can put white walls on tires?


----------



## Dylante63

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> I aligned it myself with a string an I drives an steers fines, no misworn tires. No I'm using stock '97 lower balljoints.


All that is, is setting the toe... However a toe in or toe out condition will wear tires much faster than poor camber. Poor Caster will not wear tires but it can cause steering issues.


----------



## Duez

ROCK OUT said:


> Who can put white walls on tires?


Calitires or db tires 
both have topics in the wheels and tire section.


----------



## Mark707




----------



## southGAcustoms

When running extended spoons besides unbreakable balljoints what other ball joint can i get from napa etc etc...that would work? This would be used on a non hoppin setup.


----------



## Duez

I got my GM balljoints from eBay for $10 each. Aerostar ball joints are supposed to find the spindle but I don't know how they fit the spoon.


----------



## southGAcustoms

Do you know the part number?


----------



## BIG L.A

Duez said:


> Pics please. I wanna see how they set caster and camber. If you extend the arm itself then you can keep the adjustment but not if you buy the spoons.


I don't fuck with those spoons I just don't likem I use the 90 arms and extend those and when I lock my car up my wheels are straight down I get the tuck I like but my wheels face forward equally one not turned in or turned out I like the look of 2" extention and I buy tires every 2 3 weeks if u don't wanna go thru tires get a set of caddy arms don't extend them just plate them up and put 'em on the car you won't eat tires and u get a nice look and I don't have pics of my last car but go to my topic 93 towncar u will see my arms are extended but not turned in or out


----------



## BIG L.A

Also my steering wheel was straight I had that set right too I'm tellin u homie who ever u goin too just don't want to fuck with your car I went to a few different people and ended up goin to big o tire and the dude was cool and did it for me


----------



## Duez

BIG L.A said:


> Also my steering wheel was straight I had that set right too I'm tellin u homie who ever u goin too just don't want to fuck with your car I went to a few different people and ended up goin to big o tire and the dude was cool and did it for me


The alignment is set on the factory ball joint. If you use those arms than you no longer have the factory ball joint nor the ability to align your suspension. Stop paying for alignments because I can tell you with absolute certainty that there is no possible way to align your suspension.


----------



## lone star

U can align toe on lifted cars.


----------



## FairmountTire

Fairmount Tire & Rubber has 
*175/70R14 Wide White Wall* tires in stock for* $75.*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOWRIDER-WHI...-/271455242630



in stock now.. If ordered by 10am PST, ships same day! (mon-fri)

600 W. Slauson Ave.
Los Angeles, CA 90044


----------



## hittin back bumper

Anyone know where I can order this trim at???


----------



## Dylante63

Ford should still stock it or be able to get it, but it will cost a grip because it comes with the full lower panel.


----------



## hittin back bumper

Dylante63 said:


> Ford should still stock it or be able to get it, but it will cost a grip because it comes with the full lower panel.


Right that's the only way I can find it with the full panels, I was hoping some company sold just the trim.


----------



## LowSupreme84

Sup homies, ima get a daily lincoln and I was wondering what do I do to fit either 13s or 14s? basically what's harder, what's the right way, what's the cheap way etc... Thanks.


----------



## cougar_chevy

Since i changed my spindles/brakes from -98 to -94 i realized my brakepedal travels alot more then before.. Some times i need to pump one extra time to get the brake action going. Anybody hade the same problem?
My friend has the same issue on his -01 and he did the exact same swap.


----------



## hittin back bumper

cougar_chevy said:


> Since i changed my spindles/brakes from -98 to -94 i realized my brakepedal travels alot more then before.. Some times i need to pump one extra time to get the brake action going. Anybody hade the same problem?
> My friend has the same issue on his -01 and he did the exact same swap.


That would be your brake line washer, u got the wrong one on there.


----------



## hittin back bumper

LowSupreme84 said:


> Sup homies, ima get a daily lincoln and I was wondering what do I do to fit either 13s or 14s? basically what's harder, what's the right way, what's the cheap way etc... Thanks.


Depends on what year you get


----------



## special_k

For the spindle swap is everyone using 1990 spindles and callipers? 
I don't wanna have to cut anything looking for direct fit.
Can I also reuse my rotors and pads from my 97 or do I need to get new rotors and pads for the 1990 ones?


----------



## hittin back bumper

special_k said:


> For the spindle swap is everyone using 1990 spindles and callipers?
> I don't wanna have to cut anything looking for direct fit.
> Can I also reuse my rotors and pads from my 97 or do I need to get new rotors and pads for the 1990 ones?


Just go to junk yard and look for town cars as long as they have a full a arm not that tubular crap, the spindles will work, I only used the spindles and uppers, I bought everything else new, calipers, rotors, pads, bearings.


----------



## hittin back bumper

But no you won't be able to use your old rotors cuz the spindles are different


----------



## Duez

special_k said:


> For the spindle swap is everyone using 1990 spindles and callipers?
> I don't wanna have to cut anything looking for direct fit.
> Can I also reuse my rotors and pads from my 97 or do I need to get new rotors and pads for the 1990 ones?


I used the '91 spindles. I don't think the 90's have the abs sensor.


----------



## special_k

Duez said:


> I used the '91 spindles. I don't think the 90's have the abs sensor.


I removed the whole abs system, it's crap


----------



## Duez

special_k said:


> I removed the whole abs system, it's crap


What the hell? Are you gonna replace it with a better one?


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## special_k

Duez said:


> What the hell? Are you gonna replace it with a better one?


Took it out and changed my whole
Breaking system to the only style like a g body or caddy without ABS


----------



## fleetwood88

. Got this for sale 350 Obo pm me for info thanks


----------



## AlphaTiger86

My homie is havin problems with his ball joints, they keep strippin the nuts right off. Anybody have ideas why it keeps happening


----------



## 1SIKMAG

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 1203410
> . Got this for sale 350 Obo pm me for info thanks


How much for just the spoons/ ball joints?


----------



## BIG L.A

Duez said:


> The alignment is set on the factory ball joint. If you use those arms than you no longer have the factory ball joint nor the ability to align your suspension. Stop paying for alignments because I can tell you with absolute certainty that there is no possible way to align your suspension.


beleave what u want my wheels were straight facing forward and my steering wheel was straight too I'm not at my house wit my computer it's in v.a I'm in cali but at the end of the month I will post pics so u can see I only talk about what I have done to my own cars not what I heard


----------



## special_k

Has anyone ever have issues with punching out your rear speakers on their tc's with running 16's
Mine went through my back tray.


----------



## casuals

I have a 90 tc n when its lad my rear end is pointing to the ground n I cant drive it lad but when locked up I can drive with no problem it has 12" with drop down will a telescopic driveshaft let me drive it lad im trying to post pics


----------



## Txlow86

Extended uppers


----------



## 1SIKMAG

You need Adjustable uppers.
But why do you have drop mounts with only 12" cyls?


----------



## casuals

1SIKMAG said:


> You need Adjustable uppers.
> But why do you have drop mounts with only 12" cyls?


Thats the way I got it.


----------



## BIG L.A

casuals said:


> Thats the way I got it.


those drop mounts is the problem it's letting the car go lower that it should cut that shit off go back to stock or get adjustables those your only options


----------



## hopndropdownunder

if you remove the drop mounts you wont have as high a lockup in the rear. i would get adjustable uppers


----------



## BIG L.A

realy the easyest way to fit it is add springs with more coil


----------



## casuals

BIG L.A said:


> those drop mounts is the problem it's letting the car go lower that it should cut that shit off go back to stock or get adjustables those your only options


Cool thanks


----------



## casuals

BIG L.A said:


> those drop mounts is the problem it's letting the car go lower that it should cut that shit off go back to stock or get adjustables those your only options


If I put adjustable uper trailing arms would I have to put a telescopic drive shaft


----------



## 1SIKMAG

casuals said:


> If I put adjustable uper trailing arms would I have to put a telescopic drive shaft


Not with 12s.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

just extend the lower trailing arms about 3 inches and you should be fine you will not need a drive line


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

This is mine s


----------



## marquis_on_3

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> This is mine s


:thumbsup:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Where can I get new molding clips for the 90-94 Lincolns thanks guys


----------



## casuals

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> This is mine s


Thats nice.... n thanks for the help


----------



## hittin back bumper

Does anyone know what size spline to order for my tc?http://www.dennysdriveshaft.com/c836_splines_for_use_with_slip_yoke


----------



## hittin back bumper

Also I'm gonna order some new rear brake lines, but don't know what size, anyone order or had some made before if so what length?


----------



## lone star

Autozone shld have brake lines , straight, flared ready to go?


----------



## CE 707

I hust picked up a town car is there a certin way to take off the chrome plastic moldings that go around the car


----------



## Dumps

CE 707 said:


> I hust picked up a town car is there a certin way to take off the chrome plastic moldings that go around the car


Looks good! :thumbsup: are those 13s on it?
Taking them off makes it look funny. I want to do the same with my crown vic and was thinking plstidip. :dunno:


----------



## CE 707

There 14s lol an my boy want to do something leafing or paint it


----------



## CE 707

CE 707 said:


> I hust picked up a town car is there a certin way to take off the chrome plastic moldings that go around the car


Ttt


----------



## lone star

Alright i got an 01 towncar. It has 94 spindles, brakes etc. It has the spoon extenders. They are set at the one inch setting. And cut dowb because car lays low in front. So wont his cylinder. Heres my issue. My commute is all highway. Literally. Sometimes 70 miles round trip. Eats up tires quick. What are my options with this. I dont care for the bowed out look. I care more about saving tire life


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

Will caprice spindles fit a 98 town car


----------



## mr gonzalez

Ttt


----------



## 1SIKMAG

On my 04 TC the evap box in the rear (under the trunk) is damaged. Can I just trash it & be ok?


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO




----------



## keola808

my set up done at HIGH HITTER CUSTOMS


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Any pics of early 90s upper a arms reinforced or late 80s on early 90s a arms. Trying to figure the best way to go with a street car/Hopper


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Mr. MS Roller said:


> Any pics of early 90s upper a arms reinforced or late 80s on early 90s a arms. Trying to figure the best way to go with a street car/Hopper


----------



## BackNtheDay

bad ass topic


----------



## Ole School 97

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> Will caprice spindles fit a 98 town car


Yes

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97

CE 707 said:


> I hust picked up a town car is there a certin way to take off the chrome plastic moldings that go around the car


They are held on by adhesive tape...they come right off.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## special_k

What ton coil is everyone using up front? I've got a 97 lincoln and for the last year used 3.5 ton springs with a 3/4 stack and they were good and all sagged out now from chipping and such.
Looking to purchase a new set, just seeing what everyone is running before I go order some.


----------



## BackNtheDay

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 1203410
> . Got this for sale 350 Obo pm me for info thanks


will they fit on a 91 town car?


----------



## Hydros

1SIKMAG said:


> On my 04 TC the evap box in the rear (under the trunk) is damaged. Can I just trash it & be ok?


THat might depend what kind of smog checks you have, in your area. Also, I think you just may need it or provide a work around for the raw gas that is collected.


----------



## hittin back bumper

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


If your gonna hop make sure to wrap around the ball joint too


----------



## BackNtheDay

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 1203410
> . Got this for sale 350 Obo pm me for info thanks



would they fit on a 91 lincoln town car ?


----------



## DeeLoc

special_k said:


> What ton coil is everyone using up front? I've got a 97 lincoln and for the last year used 3.5 ton springs with a 3/4 stack and they were good and all sagged out now from chipping and such.
> Looking to purchase a new set, just seeing what everyone is running before I go order some.


i'm using BMH ski hi coils, 3 3/4 ton


----------



## Ole School 97

What pump DeeLoc?


----------



## BackNtheDay

Duez said:


> some badass steel braided extended brake lines would only be like $30.


were did u get them steel braided extended brake lines at?


----------



## aguilera620

Got the "service engine soon" light and got these codes.P0523 engine oil pressure sensor/switch A. And i also got P1682 charging system low. I think the P1682 could be battery or alternator. Not sure what Switch A could mean. Anybody ever get these codes?


----------



## BackNtheDay

B Town Fernie said:


> for sale $110 plus shipping


any one have any for sale?


----------



## DeeLoc

Ole School 97 said:


> What pump DeeLoc?


I just have some frankensteined pumps...they have hoppos side port blocks, #9 pump heads, saco motors, adel 2 on front, click clackers on rear


----------



## SeaBass

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 1203410
> . Got this for sale 350 Obo pm me for info thanks


You still have these for sale??


----------



## 1SIKMAG

SeaBass said:


> You still have these for sale??


No. I bought them already.


----------



## 1SIKMAG

BackNtheDay said:


> any one have any for sale?


I do.


----------



## SeaBass

1SIKMAG said:


> I do.


So are u selling those control arms homie???


----------



## 1SIKMAG

SeaBass said:


> So are u selling those control arms homie???


Nah bro. Just the spoons.


----------



## special_k

Anyone know where I can get chrome shocks for the rear of my 97 tc?
Anyone?


----------



## BackNtheDay

1SIKMAG said:


> Nah bro. Just the spoons.


how much?


----------



## grapevine509

i got a set of chrome upper's with chrome spoons 350$ if any one wants em hit up with a text for pics, rob 509 985 8627


----------



## fleetwood88

selling this spindles and calipers for 350 both pm for more info


----------



## piranah

I bought a 1990 Town Car Cartier. I was going to juice it, but I might do that with a newer car. I was wanting to do a big brake upgrade, and get rid of the 90 control arms, calipers etc. I know that there might be some guys interested in those parts, I guess let me know. I live in Iowa, and might be willing to trade for some 98-02 calipers, hubs etc as long as they are in good shape.


----------



## DeeLoc

piranah said:


> I bought a 1990 Town Car Cartier. I was going to juice it, but I might do that with a newer car. I was wanting to do a big brake upgrade, and get rid of the 90 control arms, calipers etc. I know that there might be some guys interested in those parts, I guess let me know. I live in Iowa, and might be willing to trade for some 98-02 calipers, hubs etc as long as they are in good shape.


dayum i just got rid of my calipers and spindles....I have the uppers yet


----------



## BackNtheDay

DeeLoc said:


> I just have some frankensteined pumps...they have hoppos side port blocks, #9 pump heads, saco motors, adel 2 on front, click clackers on rear


post a pic of them :thumbsup:


----------



## lincoln rydah

any idea's for my 95 towncar thinking add a sunroof, my interior cool ac blow cold, motor, transmission straight, its built to hop but ill bring it out as a street cruiser an paper up for hoping the summertime 2015,thinking of patterns on the roof an blackout the undies til i can chrome that fully but again any idea's are thankful being this my first-ever lowrider


----------



## mackrahim

lincoln rydah said:


> any idea's for my 95 towncar thinking add a sunroof, my interior cool ac blow cold, motor, transmission straight, its built to hop but ill bring it out as a street cruiser an paper up for hoping the summertime 2015,thinking of patterns on the roof an blackout the undies til i can chrome that fully but again any idea's are thankful being this my first-ever lowrider


:thumpsup: Interested in the sunroof idea I could be down on one :biggrin:


----------



## lincoln rydah

my homie insta sunroofs an told 500 for a 42in roof an he install hydraulics, and paint cars


----------



## gervais_85

I'm redoing my friends lincoln (basically everything except cutting the holes) what's a good size coil front n back for a 91? 2 pumps 6 batts basic street pumps n stock a arms


----------



## Don Pedro

gervais_85 said:


> I'm redoing my friends lincoln (basically everything except cutting the holes) what's a good size coil front n back for a 91? 2 pumps 6 batts basic street pumps n stock a arms



Pm sent:thumbsup:


----------



## blvd_texas915




----------



## special_k

Anyone have stock 97 Lincoln town car trailing arms uppers and lowers in chrome?


----------



## lastdon

Have adjustable uppers raw and adjustable lowers in Chrome @special k pa me


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Who carries the best chrome adjustable uppers and lowers for 91 tc


----------



## elsylient

ttt


----------



## spook

just picked up a set of white 3 3/4 ton coils. how many coils for a decent ride height in front.i know in time theyll break in, account for that.


----------



## spook

2001 towncar


----------



## southsyde64

Anyone got any pics of homemade motor mounts for a 98 up lincoln tc..stocks cast iron keep breaking when hopping..thx


----------



## DeeLoc

spook said:


> just picked up a set of white 3 3/4 ton coils. how many coils for a decent ride height in front.i know in time theyll break in, account for that.


I cut two and 1/2 turns off on mine


----------



## spook

thanks


DeeLoc said:


> I cut two and 1/2 turns off on mine


----------



## Nine_fiveBuick

I'm looking for spindles and A-Arms for my 95 Town Car so I can run 13's on it. PM me if you have this stuff or know where I can get it.


----------



## ILLVILLE

*(PM me if interested) Complete 1996 Lincoln Town Car rolling chassis*. Has everything except motor and trans, dual exhaust setup is no longer on it. Great for any 95-2012 TC swap. Can run 14's with no spacers or issues. $300. I'm* in Kennewick, Wa 99338*. I'm 3 miles from Ricky Bobby's shop *UNLIMITED SUSPENSION *so if you need it wrapped I can drop it off at his shop for free after payment.


----------



## lincoln rydah

what is involved with chroming the undercarriage of a 95lincoln town car, is that the right time to paint my frame good while the parts are off being chromed


----------



## piranah

I figured out after some thinking that I want to put hydros on my 90 Cartier. I am a total noob at hydrolics, and am getting an idea of what it would take, and what parts I would need. Any advice for me? I am looking at the CCE hydraulics kit to get started. I am kinda in the middle of nowhere, so not many used parts in my area, so I gotta go new. 

I don't want to go too extreme, and was gonna start with a two pump and either 4 or 6 battery set up. I was reading that I should do some spoons for the front uppers, to keep the alignment decent. I am going to run 14s for wheels (roads are too shitty to run 13s). I want to keep everything quality, and not cut corners. The car would be a summer daily driver, so its gotta be dependable. I am confused as to if powerballs would help, or just keep it at a 3.5 ton coil under. 

Anything else that I am missing?


----------



## jdc68chevy

piranah said:


> I figured out after some thinking that I want to put hydros on my 90 Cartier. I am a total noob at hydrolics, and am getting an idea of what it would take, and what parts I would need. Any advice for me? I am looking at the CCE hydraulics kit to get started. I am kinda in the middle of nowhere, so not many used parts in my area, so I gotta go new.
> 
> I don't want to go too extreme, and was gonna start with a two pump and either 4 or 6 battery set up. I was reading that I should do some spoons for the front uppers, to keep the alignment decent. I am going to run 14s for wheels (roads are too shitty to run 13s). I want to keep everything quality, and not cut corners. The car would be a summer daily driver, so its gotta be dependable. I am confused as to if powerballs would help, or just keep it at a 3.5 ton coil under.
> 
> Anything else that I am missing?


 on a 90 you don't need to use a spoons , its got A - Arms .just extend them 1 inch it will help from having the butterfly look & it will look stock locked up . I've got a 90 Lincoln town car Cartier 8 battery,s , 2 pumps , 4 switches & 2 fingers


----------



## marquis_on_3

im part of the towncar family now:fool2: picked up a clean ass 2002 yesterday, and already started ripping the bish apart!!!


----------



## darnellv90

*90 lincoln*

you on face
book im reinforcing mines.


----------



## 909monte88

1998-2000 town car calipers and brackets $220 plus shipping never been installed 
Hit me up (909)833-5595 thanks


----------



## benz88

will a 90-97 frame bolt up under an 03+ ? and All body mounts in the same location.


----------



## benz88

Bump anyone? Would like to know if the mounts line up before I buy an 03+


----------



## olde school güero

Check this out. It's got lots of good stuff in it.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-h...13x7-reverse-offset-wires-my-03-town-car.html


----------



## special_k

so i picked up some chrome 1990 tc spindles and callipers for my 97 tc, just wondering if i can use the 97 hubs on my 90s spindles.


----------



## Yuhaten63

Any know where i find the tread to modify big body gm upper a arms on a 00 towncar????


----------



## bigbeanz702

Who sells belly renforcment kits for 94-97


----------



## southGAcustoms

This question is for 04 up towncars, has anyone switched one up with the aluminum crossmember? This of course isnt for a hopper, but a completely differnt application wich would be only lift and lay. Seems like the front would work better as a coil over design so the spring woukd be able to rest in the upper aluminum cup like factory with the cylinder travelling through the middle.


----------



## ja-keem

Someone did a 03 look like a lot of work.


----------



## Rony420

On my 99 towncar what size spacers do I use in the rear? 14s fit perfect but now I ordered some 13s. Front is ready spindle swapped with an 88 and 88 upper a arms


----------



## special_k

bigbeanz702 said:


> Who sells belly renforcment kits for 94-97 [iurl="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1565682&d=1423089828"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Check out Ryder's Hydraulics for reinforment plate kits!


----------



## special_k

Rony420 said:


> On my 99 towncar what size spacers do I use in the rear? 14s fit perfect but now I ordered some 13s. Front is ready spindle swapped with an 88 and 88 upper a arms


Try 1/4" spacers and might have to grind your calliper down a little.


----------



## CE 707

Anybody got a early 90s front suspension


----------



## hittin back bumper

CE 707 said:


> Anybody got a early 90s front suspension


Order it all new on rockauto.com cheap


----------



## marquis_on_3

what rear end is everybody using for a high lock up? i got a 2002 and looking to hop it. and help and pics would be appreciated.


----------



## Up on3

marquis_on_3 said:


> what rear end is everybody using for a high lock up? i got a 2002 and looking to hop it. and help and pics would be appreciated.


You're either going to have to get a 90-97 axle or buy a 4 link kit for your axle.


----------



## hittin back bumper

benz88 said:


> will a 90-97 frame bolt up under an 03+ ? and All body mounts in the same location.


90-02 frame will fit


----------



## hittin back bumper

southGAcustoms said:


> This question is for 04 up towncars, has anyone switched one up with the aluminum crossmember? This of course isnt for a hopper, but a completely differnt application wich would be only lift and lay. Seems like the front would work better as a coil over design so the spring woukd be able to rest in the upper aluminum cup like factory with the cylinder travelling through the middle.


Some guy from houston did one with the aluminum crossmember, he did alot of work, but made it work, would probably be much easier to do a frame swap and wont have to worry about breaking it.


----------



## 1SIKMAG

TTT for the TC's..


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## 1SIKMAG

For Sale: Chromed Fuel Tank for a Lincoln Town Car. Good street chrome. Never installed. Never seen gas. For a '96 but also will fit '95 for sure, maybe others. Also fits Crown Vics & Grand Marquis. $250 Shipped. PayPal accepted.


----------



## crucialjp

southGAcustoms said:


> This question is for 04 up towncars, has anyone switched one up with the aluminum crossmember? This of course isnt for a hopper, but a completely differnt application wich would be only lift and lay. Seems like the front would work better as a coil over design so the spring woukd be able to rest in the upper aluminum cup like factory with the cylinder travelling through the middle.


I know this is a late response but I just finished juicing an 03. It's possible to do but it is a little more work that usual but if you have done a hydro install b4 I'm sure you could manage. It's coil over in the front and rear running @ 48 volts so it's just lay and play. I'll be posting up pics in the thread I started for it soon.


----------



## Don Pedro

Fresh from the chrome shop and ready to install. Chrome BMH 1" lincoln spoon extenders with HD ball joints and alignment sleeves @ Coronado Customs. Pay Pal ready.


----------



## ja-keem

How much ^^^


----------



## Don Pedro

ja-keem said:


> How much ^^^



pm sent.................:nicoderm:


----------



## Don Pedro

Posting this up for a homie, chrome assembled axle off of a 1997 Lincoln TC. Has power balls and tubing for chain welded on.
"this was welded at another shop and assembled else where" He is asking $950.00 obo, located in Yuma Az.


----------



## chino81

I got a 02 and my 14x7 daytons are not fitting why?


----------



## lone_vato

chino81...you will need to do a spindle swap from an earlier year town car...91 to 94 i believe....oruse spacers which in my opinion is not very safe due to studs breaking..go to the first page and youll find the info on the swap.


----------



## bigbeanz702

Where can I find extended brake line for my 97 need to extend front and back brake lines


----------



## southGAcustoms

has anyone done raised upper controle arm mounts? this wouldnt be for a regular lowrider application but for more of the laid out big wheel application...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

How much yo


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

Don Pedro said:


> Fresh from the chrome shop and ready to install. Chrome BMH 1" lincoln spoon extenders with HD ball joints and alignment sleeves @ Coronado Customs. Pay Pal ready.


How much yo


----------



## Don Pedro

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> How much yo




pM SENT


----------



## southGAcustoms

Who has the most reasonable rear arms for the 98 up axles on the towncar? I need adjustables to move my axle further back, dont need crazy strong arms, my car is just lift and lay. Im just having clearance issues when lowered all the way due to the arc of the axle. Thanks homies


----------



## 1SIKMAG

I have fresh from chrome 1pr of rear calipers for Town Cars. Cost is $160 shipped Priority.


----------



## TRU-RYDA

Who here has replaced a mid 80's Tc steering wheel? I want to go wood grain, I'm in the process of removing my wheel to suss out the correct adaptor to buy and need some help on the removal method and correct hub adaptor to buy.

Thanks in advance
Marty. Western Australia


----------



## eazzy101

I called grant they only recommend a quick disconnect and it will only work if it's a 5/8 shaft and has to be welded in


----------



## TRU-RYDA

eazzy101 said:


> I called grant they only recommend a quick disconnect and it will only work if it's a 5/8 shaft and has to be welded in


Well that sucks... Thanks for the quick response


----------



## vandenende_422

hey guys, greetings from Australia!!
im about to pick up a 90 model cartier town car in a few days (only 4 or 5 in australia) and i am unsure whether to run 12's or 14's in the rear. i know there is pics on here and i have read all pages but id love if i could get some fresh info. i want to lay it pretty low so im just unsure if i want it to lay low will i have the issue of cylinder hitting rear deck with 14's? and i would love to run adjustable arms and a slip stub but our aussie dollar is horrible at the moment so if i can run 12's without having to buy these things ill run 12's but if i cant run 12's i may aswell run 14's if they fit.
thanks in advance and huge props on the thread and the rides in it, theyre awesome!
hayden


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Stuff I made for my homies '99 Towncar.


----------



## mr gonzalez

For a 1992 ltc am having trouble with stereo head unit wats a good kit.


----------



## mr gonzalez

Is it hard to change the factory amp to a more improve one


----------



## Rez Dog 406

mr gonzalez said:


> For a 1992 ltc am having trouble with stereo head unit wats a good kit.


What kind of trouble? Metra sells a kit (part# 30-5512) for mounting the deck, and a kit (part# 70-5510) for wiring into the stock amp/speakers.


----------



## Rez Dog 406

mr gonzalez said:


> Is it hard to change the factory amp to a more improve one


I bypassed mine altogether. I find that it is best to run bypass all the stock stereo wiring (speaker power grounds remote turn on etc.) and run my own. Be sure to match your amp RMS ad OHM rating to your Speaker RMS and OHM rating. Also be sure to get power and ground cable that can handle the current your amp will draw .


----------



## wet-n-wild

Looking at getting a 06 Town car but have read it is difficult to make 13x7 rims tuck on the new Town cars. So do you have to do a frame swap or just swap rearend and front spindles. Does the driveline bolt right up to the older rearend? Also what year parts do you use? 91-94 Town car parts? Also who in the LA does these swaps if I take them the parts? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dumps

wet-n-wild said:


> Looking at getting a 06 Town car but have read it is difficult to make 13x7 rims tuck on the new Town cars. So do you have to do a frame swap or just swap rearend and front spindles. Does the driveline bolt right up to the older rearend? Also what year parts do you use? 91-94 Town car parts? Also who in the LA does these swaps if I take them the parts? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Check out this topic. It shows how to do it. Good write up too. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-h...13x7-reverse-offset-wires-my-03-town-car.html


----------



## wet-n-wild

Dumps said:


> Check out this topic. It shows how to do it. Good write up too.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-h...13x7-reverse-offset-wires-my-03-town-car.html


Thanks so much


----------



## wet-n-wild

Does anyone know if i can use 1995 caddy parts to the spindle swap on my 99 TC? Need info ASAP. Thanks


----------



## vando_422

Does anyone have a slip stub, adjustable rear trailing arms or front arms to fit a 90 model for sale and willing to post to Australia?
Cheers, hayden


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Ok fellas I got a strange question hope fully someone can answer this question without a question doing a quick setup o my 83 mark vi and I wanna run the 96 towncar front upper control arms so I can do a set of spoons is this possible to do if so how and what would be needed figure the cross bar from the baby lincoln thru the towncar arm and a spoon set maybe not trying to hop bit want the bill do look on a 48 volt setup lay and play......thanks for any help


----------



## Chublowks

Tryna change some A arms on a 01 lincoln town car for sum Cadillac A arms...Does anyone one know what YEAR might be best??


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

90coupedraggn said:


> Ok fellas I got a strange question hope fully someone can answer this question without a question doing a quick setup o my 83 mark vi and I wanna run the 96 towncar front upper control arms so I can do a set of spoons is this possible to do if so how and what would be needed figure the cross bar from the baby lincoln thru the towncar arm and a spoon set maybe not trying to hop bit want the bill do look on a 48 volt setup lay and play......thanks for any help


get uppers a 93 ish they have the crossbar like the late 80s... but are still tubular style


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Looking for some used spoons


----------



## 155/80/13

Anybody selling chrome suspension of any kind? 95-7


----------



## cuate64

Will 90s caddy lowers fit a 01 towncar?


----------



## Reklaw420

Im gonna be doing a 93 tc.. gonna do partial reinforcements roght off the rippy till winter. But im in need to know best way way to get the bull dog look, gonna go with 4ton coils n front an the front stocks n the rear.. will the 4 tons be good for the front. I understand you can get the ball joint extenders but im not sure if i like that idea n one more thang is 12s be good in the rear for full lock up or any modifications got be done. I will be bridgin over winter.


----------



## ltc90rdr

Whats up homie, from RUSSIA with love. U can help me?

I want to get 30-40" hop on your LTC90 (full wrap.frame, 16" rear, 8(10) batteries. voltage 72V front, front springs 4.5 tones, ext. A-arm for 1.5-2")

I think you can use the pump with 1" port block (no piston) and a #11 pump head, Y-block 1" x 1/2" x 1/2", Delta dump on the back of the line and competition 1/2" cylinder(no fat sticks). what hop i can do on this set up?

what differnt 3/4" block pump and 1/2" comp cyl?

THX


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

155/80/13 said:


> Anybody selling chrome suspension of any kind? 95-7


got chromed coils for front and rear, got rear uppers and lowers adjustables chromed? rear extended shocks chromed.
hit me up.


----------



## Reklaw420

im in need of a damn setup.. 2 pumps


----------



## Reklaw420

nice.. could i use any of that on a 93


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Reklaw420 said:


> nice.. could i use any of that on a 93


yes you can use all of it. Also got 2 pump setups for sale too.


----------



## Reklaw420

pm sent


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Reklaw420 said:


> pm sent


Pm sent


----------



## aron81

Anybody heard of this...98 town car wont start digital dash and heat/ac wont light up when you turn key it makes just a click noise from under steering column. Battery is brand new alternator is or was charging. Before this the vehicle was turning over but wouldnt fire. Pulled a bunch of fuses and relays thats when this other shit started...


----------



## aron81

aron81 said:


> Anybody heard of this...98 town car wont start digital dash and heat/ac wont light up when you turn key it makes just a click noise from under steering column. Battery is brand new alternator is or was charging. Before this the vehicle was turning over but wouldnt fire. Pulled a bunch of fuses and relays thats when this other shit started...


If anyone has this or a similar concern. Heres what i found on mine ....Low voltage at PCM module and fuel pump amps/voltage erratic from time to time. Due to faulty connections and corrosion in the fuse block under the hood on the drivers wheel well.


----------



## wannahop

Ttt


----------



## Dabeez69

Sup gentlemen. I'm New to the game and bought a 2003 Lincoln Town car with a 3 pump setup. I brought it to a close friend to help me fix it, because I broke it day one getting loose with the switches. When i went to replaced the bent cylinder with 8's which it already had my boy noticed that the cylinders dont have anything to keep them centered. I started reading around and everyone says that they did a full frame swap for 98-02 TCS. I cant afford to do that right now but want it to be safe to cruise with my kids in it. Anyone have any knowledge of how or what needs to be switched out to have them function the right way...safely?


----------



## 77montecarlow

Does any one have pics of the parts i will need to do a spindle swap on 01 town car


----------



## Jd_blanco

Do you still got parts???


----------



## Bigg_Cory

77montecarlow said:


> Does any one have pics of the parts i will need to do a spindle swap on 01 town car


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/150867-98-thru-02-towncar-spindle-swap.html


----------



## Senor Dibujo

Can anyone that has done the cadi uppers on their Town Car post pictures of where they are mounted and shoot some info on how to go about doing the swap? I have 90 spindles already but wanna get the cadi a arms before i do the actual swap.


----------



## R1d3r4lifelvnv

Good thread:drama:


----------



## 1SIKMAG

Senor Dibujo said:


> Can anyone that has done the cadi uppers on their Town Car post pictures of where they are mounted and shoot some info on how to go about doing the swap? I have 90 spindles already but wanna get the cadi a arms before i do the actual swap.


Their mounted the same as where your current ones are. You just don't use the dogbones,


----------



## DUKE

1SIKMAG said:


> Their mounted the same as where your current ones are. You just don't use the dogbones,


I just switched them out on my 99 Bolt right up


----------



## asuimp

Whats good Lincoln ryders on my 02 linc I fab my own 4 link for my 22-24 telescopic cylinders I have the high lock up but when it comes to my standing 3 wheel its not as high,my rear is not dropping all the way down like something is stoping it I have a pump to each rear,do I need to cut my holes bigger on my chain bridge which are 2 3/8 needing help solving this.Do any one have the linc to the black Lincoln,green wrapped frame from affiliated cc any info would be helpful.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

I'm looking for the post that breaks down putting a 03 and up front end on a 99-02..


----------



## aron81

Hey, i had to get rid of my stock trunk torsion bars on my 98 T.C, so now im looking for ideas to keep the trunk open. Thought about gas shocks but i dont know of they will hold it up with out buckling the trunk when open and closing. If anybody has done this post some pix please just looking for idea!


----------



## caddy4yaass

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> I'm looking for the post that breaks down putting a 03 and up front end on a 99-02..


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/276626-99-lincoln-town-car.html


----------



## Rez Dog 406

aron81 said:


> Hey, i had to get rid of my stock trunk torsion bars on my 98 T.C, so now im looking for ideas to keep the trunk open. Thought about gas shocks but i dont know of they will hold it up with out buckling the trunk when open and closing. If anybody has done this post some pix please just looking for idea!


Maybe a linear actuator?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaY8Qdgb0Nw


----------



## Bandit713

what ball joints yall running with the cadi uppers? im having an issue finding a ball joint for my a arms. thanks in advance. 97 tc


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

unbreakable ball jointa. i got some for sale hit me up text 619 865 2087


Bandit713 said:


> what ball joints yall running with the cadi uppers? im having an issue finding a ball joint for my a arms. thanks in advance. 97 tc


----------



## Bandit713

are they chrome?


----------



## budgetblueoval

Any one know where to get a slip for my 98 lincoln drive shaft? Hoppos is fuckin retarded. And black majic is 3 weeks out before they even get them.....


Any one?:dunno:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

pm sent


budgetblueoval said:


> Any one know where to get a slip for my 98 lincoln drive shaft? Hoppos is fuckin retarded. And black majic is 3 weeks out before they even get them.....
> 
> 
> Any one?:dunno:


----------



## budgetblueoval

Did u get my pm?




THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> pm sent


----------



## budgetblueoval

How in the fuck is soneone gonna say they have shit in stock ready to ship then disappear what the fuck


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

sorry bro. aint on this site every day maybe once a week. sent you a pm if you still need it


budgetblueoval said:


> How in the fuck is soneone gonna say they have shit in stock ready to ship then disappear what the fuck


----------



## strumz81

So after reading part A) of the first post it sounds like 13s will fit 90-94 towncars no problem, is that correct? Thanks


----------



## 1SIKMAG

budgetblueoval said:


> Any one know where to get a slip for my 98 lincoln drive shaft? Hoppos is fuckin retarded. And black majic is 3 weeks out before they even get them.....
> 
> 
> Any one?:dunno:


Big Rich did mine. Central Driveline.


----------



## Mr b

Was up guy starting to work on my Ltd again breed a lot of help


----------



## Mr b

I got two pump 4 battery I want to 3 wheel it not sure wat way to chains or weight or just power balls just dump the wheel wile am driving were can I get the fourm for reinforcing the frame not sure how extend the front wheels wit spoons or a arms give me tips and how to do thanks y'all


----------



## Mr b

I also want to make it a street hopper should I do piston pump or wats good out there can I hop wit 6 battery or 8 Better do 8 battery put a lot of wait I want to able to drive a lot wit out feel ing sluggish or wasting a lot of gas


----------



## Mr b

???


----------



## Mr b

Nobody's on layout low no more ?


----------



## Mr b

I need to do my oil pan it's on 1992 Ltc ant tips I wrote ltd on one of my post but I meant to say Lincoln town car


----------



## budgetblueoval

Iv never had to do one. Thats going to suck. Id say take the starter off and unbolt the motor mounts and hope u have enough clearance


----------



## Lowlife44

Bring this back from the dead


----------



## Dometros

Hey guys! I have a small problem, on my -95 town car my body mount bushings are bad. Do you have any ideas what I could replace them with? Where I live (Sweden) there are no OE spare bushings to find anywere. What could I use insted? I could order from the US but then I have to know if they fit or not. Thanks!


----------



## Lowlife44

Dometros said:


> Hey guys! I have a small problem, on my -95 town car my body mount bushings are bad. Do you have any ideas what I could replace them with? Where I live (Sweden) there are no OE spare bushings to find anywere. What could I use insted? I could order from the US but then I have to know if they fit or not. Thanks!


 A body mount set for a ford crown victoria of the same year should work,they're available in either rubber or polyurethane.


----------



## Foreverink

How do I see the pictures that have the photo bucket thing over them? I’m building a 99 Lincoln tc and I would really like to see the pics along with the great info on here.


----------



## Outlawd71

Wassup guys, I got a 93 towncar. Im looking for some lowering components for the front......drop spindles, custom upper and lower control arms. Right now the car is on a traditional hydro setup but Im changing it up to run Hydroshox by Mittler Brothers. They utilize a custom made to order coil spring at the lower end of the cylinder and have custom mount tabs for i stall. Any help on where to find any lowering components like arms and spindles would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kiloz

Outlawd71 said:


> Wassup guys, I got a 93 towncar. Im looking for some lowering components for the front......drop spindles, custom upper and lower control arms. Right now the car is on a traditional hydro setup but Im changing it up to run Hydroshox by Mittler Brothers. They utilize a custom made to order coil spring at the lower end of the cylinder and have custom mount tabs for i stall. Any help on where to find any lowering components like arms and spindles would be much appreciated.


Would Mittler Brothers not carry the other components you need?


----------



## Benny__blanco93

Trying to get a chain steering wheel for my 95 lincoln town car can anyone help me out on what adapter and steering wheel i should go with?


----------



## Jdeclaire86

Has anything come along for the newer town cars yet? Getting an 06, and was curious if the frame swap is still the only option?


----------



## JRawk0671

I have a 2010 Town car would i still be able to put spacers? If so what size? 

Whats compatible with 2010 for a spindle swap?

T.I.A


----------



## ImGonnaBreakIt

SHOWTIME916 said:


> We need to have something on replacing the window motor.. They go out all the time


The motor or the regulator? I have done all 4 of each in my lincoln


----------

